# 

## zakros74

Mam zamiar położyć na dach betonową dachówkę braas. Majster namawia mnie do pełnego deskowania i pokrycia papą a dopiero na to dachówka, inny zaś twierdzi, że deskowanie to zbędny wydatek i nigdy papa, wystarczy położyć samą, dobrą folię paroprzepuszczalną. Podobno deskowanie to tylko " wygoda i pewność" dla dekarza. Pozdrawiam i czekam na opinie!!!

----------


## piotrulex

jak bedzie mnie stac na deski to pewnie odeskuje. bardziej stabilny dach, ciszej, lepsza izolacja, moze scianki na poddaszu przy sufitach nie beda pekac

----------


## Daniel Starzec

Majster dobrze cie namawia.
Pomyśl co będzie za powiedzmy 30 lat kiedy folie diabli wezmą.
W niemczech już nikt pod dachówke foli nie daje ,tylko pełne deskowanie i papa.
Ja bym zrobił tylko deskowanie i papa  i na to dachówka.

----------


## maudi

mam swiezo zalozony dach, blacha a pod nia papa i deskowanie, ciesze sie bardzo ze zdecydowalismy sie z zonka na deskowanie... podobno w niemczech wszyscy deskuja i wcale im nie przeszkadza polska papa, jak zadeskujesz powstanie tarcza nie do ruszenia...  :big grin: , jak dobrze poszukasz to naprawde niewiele wiekszy koszt od folii a naprawde warto.  :cool:

----------


## slawek_wlkp

W 1993 roku miałem okazję pracować przy remoncie domu w Szwecji. 
Nie był to typowy szwedzki domek, był o dziwo murowany !!!!  
Miałem okazję podpatrzeć jak buduje się w Szwecji. 
Dach był deskowany, na to papa, kontrłaty,  łaty i oczywiście dachówka. 
Między deskami a izolacją z wełny (ROCKWOOL oczywiście) było 5 cm pustki  powietrznej. Deskowanie sprawiło, że dach był solidniejszy  i cała konstrukcja sztywniejsza. Ja w swoim domu będę bez wątpienia deskował dach.

----------


## wartownik

> podobno w niemczech wszyscy deskuja


Wszystkie dachy na domach jednorodzinnych , jakie robilem w Niemczech i jakie widzialem byly deskowane lub pokrywane plytami , np. DWD.

----------


## Hubik_1975

Popieram i podpisuję się pod moimi przedmówcami. Jeśli chcesz mieć spokój na długie lata - tylko pełne deskowanie i papa. Dołożysz jakieś 5tys. na etapie stanu surowego, później zapomnisz że w ogóle był taki koszt a to inwestycja na zawsze. Nie słuchaj doradców, którzy położyli folię i znajdują tysiąc argumentów za... tymczasem sztuką jest wyważyć, które elementy z tradycji budownictwa przenosić na dzień dzisiejszy, a gdzie podążać za nowinkami w tej dziedzinie! W przypadku dachu wybór jest tylko jeden. My daliśmy pełne deskowanie plus papę, na to celtycki BRAAS lumino. Nawet przez myśl nie przeszła nam folia dachowa... i dobrze. Polecam lekturę podobnych wątków na Forum.
H.

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

my daliśmy pełne deskowanie i folię przeznaczoną na deski, a na to przyjdzie dachówka ceramiczna

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Należy rozważyć położenie płyty OSB grubości 10~12 mm doskonale usztywni i jest wystarczająco gruba na podtrzymanie papy. Nie wymaga impregnowania, jest obustronnie woskowana. Może się okazać, że cena będzie podobna do desek impregnowanych ciśnieniowo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zakros74

Dzięki za pomoc w podjęciu decyzji, już postanowiłem - pełne deskowanie i papa!!! Pozdrawiam

----------


## max2

Witam
 Panowie oczywiscie ze deskowanie i papa, ale prosze was nie piszcie glupstw ze w Niemcach wszyscy tak robia.
pozdrawiam

----------


## wartownik

> Witam
>  Panowie oczywiscie ze deskowanie i papa, ale prosze was nie piszcie glupstw ze w Niemcach wszyscy tak robia.
> pozdrawiam


Chyba nie ma takiego kraju , w ktorym stosuje sie tylko jedna technologie.
Podtrzymujac to , co napisalem o deskowaniu i plytach na niemieckich dachach dodam , ze nigdy nie widzialem na nich papy .

----------


## Dorota szymczak

Dobra, ja mam w projekcie pełne deskowanie pod dachówkę ceramiczną. Tak się zastanawiam czy nie lepiej jest zamienić dechy na folię tylko z jednego powodu, obciążenia. Różnica między deskami a folią jest ogromna. Ja jestem za deskowaniem  :Lol:  a mąż za folią. I jedyny jego argument to waga.
Jak zbić jego argument?

----------


## WanKon

Ja mam samą folię i już dziś wiem,ze nigdy drugi raz to samo. (choc może to odczucie subiektywne). Po ostatnich wiatrach i sniegu mam pod dachówką masę śniegu. Ch.. mnie strzela na myśl, że szczczelnośc dachu zależy tylko od folii. Na razie nie mieszkam i mam nadzieję ,że gdy będziemy grzali wtłoczony snieg będzie spływał na bieżąco. Teraz aż folia się zwiesza (zacinało i padała mała kaszka).
Liczę na to, że ta nowa technologia się sprawdzi bo nie chcę za dwa lata robić przekładki.
A co na to inni " foliarze", jak jest u was po kilku latach użytkowania?

----------


## jaszuwar

Witam
jeżeli chodzi o folie to nigdy więcej, podczas dużych wiatrów pracuje tak że nie można spokojnie spac a zimą pełno naniej śniegu

----------


## wartownik

Jakim cudem macie takie ilosci sniegu , wyglada na to , ze wasze dachy sa zle wykonane .

----------


## Daniel Starzec

Ano zawsze są jakieś szpary i szparki pomiędzy dachówkami.
Przy wietrznej pogodzie śnieg jest wwiewany przez nie pod dachówke.
Dlatego tak ważne jest przy dachówkach to solidne i szczelne pokrycie pod spodem.

----------


## WanKon

Pokrycie ułożono poprawnie, ale właśnie te małe szczelinki i śnieg wchodzi jak chce (porywy do 100 km/h). Czy ktoś ma folię np. 5 lat i uważa że spełnia funkcję?

----------


## magpie101

A jak sie sprawuje folia przy blachodachowce? Prosze o opinie uzytkownikow takich dachow.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Dobra, ja mam w projekcie pełne deskowanie pod dachówkę ceramiczną. Tak się zastanawiam czy nie lepiej jest zamienić dechy na folię tylko z jednego powodu, obciążenia. Różnica między deskami a folią jest ogromna. Ja jestem za deskowaniem  a mąż za folią. I jedyny jego argument to waga.
> Jak zbić jego argument?


Skoro jedynym argumentem męża jest waga to niech schudnie!  :Lol:   A tak poważnie to 1 m2 desek będzie ważył 12~16 kg. Jak z tego widać argument jest żaden. Jak w projekcie jest deskowanie to należy tak zrobić a każda zmiana wymaga kosultacji z projektantem. Żadna folia nie dotrzyma żywotnością dachówce! Remont dachu po30~40 latach prawie pewny. A ci co nie zakrywają folii od środka z pewnością będą remontowali znacznie szybciej. Życzę rozsądnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dorota szymczak

Tylko że dach ma powierzchnię ok.200m2. wyliczając średnią 14kg=1m2 to mnożąc 200 wychodz 2,8 tony a to nie jest mało. Z konstruktorem już rozmawiałam. Jego wypowiedź miała taki sens " w swoim budynku nie musi pani deskowac. dach w projekcie jest konstrukcji krokwiowo-jętkowej. Taka konstrukcja jest dość sztywna a deskowanie to jest dodatkowe obciążenie. Zrobi pani jak będzie pani chciała"
I bądź tu mądry

----------


## m.dworek

> Tylko że dach ma powierzchnię ok.200m2. wyliczając średnią 14kg=1m2 to mnożąc 200 wychodz 2,8 tony a to nie jest mało. Z konstruktorem już rozmawiałam. Jego wypowiedź miała taki sens " w swoim budynku nie musi pani deskowac. dach w projekcie jest konstrukcji krokwiowo-jętkowej. Taka konstrukcja jest dość sztywna a deskowanie to jest dodatkowe obciążenie. Zrobi pani jak będzie pani chciała"
> I bądź tu mądry


chcialbym tylko cos tu powiedziec bo mnie takie teksty po prostu rozbrajaja

co to za argument ze deski to dodatkowy ciezar, skoro wiezba jest zaprojektowana na deski?

cos mi sie wydaje ze ten kiero jak wiekszosc kiero po prostu lubi czyms blysnac i robic inwestorowi sieczke z mozgu

pozdro

----------


## docent56

Deskować.Zwłaszcza przy poddaszach użytkowych,

----------


## kasinka83

My również będziemy deskować i na to dachówka.Martwi mnie oczywiście dodatkowy ciężar ale w tym przypadku stanowi on chyba mniejsze zło  :Wink2:

----------


## zakros74

Dzisiaj byłem na budowie u znajomego, nie deskował, położył tylko membrane i na to dachówka braas. Po ostatnich opadach śniegu dach przeciekł. Bardzo żałuje , że nie deskował. A jeszcze się nie wprowadził. Utwierdza mnie to w przekonaniu, że wybór jest tylko jeden!!!

----------


## marcin159

witam 
ja zadeskował bym cały dach i dał pape zawsze jest stabilniejszy.
Wykonuje dachy i zadko zdarza sie ze ktos niechce deskowania jest to dodatkowe ocieplenie i wyciszenie.A Ty zrobisz jak bedziesz chcial,napewno jest to większy wydatek ale domu niebudujesz na jeden rok.  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Tylko że dach ma powierzchnię ok.200m2. wyliczając średnią 14kg=1m2 to mnożąc 200 wychodz 2,8 tony a to nie jest mało. Z konstruktorem już rozmawiałam. Jego wypowiedź miała taki sens " w swoim budynku nie musi pani deskowac. dach w projekcie jest konstrukcji krokwiowo-jętkowej. Taka konstrukcja jest dość sztywna a deskowanie to jest dodatkowe obciążenie. Zrobi pani jak będzie pani chciała"
> I bądź tu mądry


Z przykrością należy stwierdzić, że część projektantów i konstruktorów (na szczęście niewielka) nie ma doświadczenia praktycznego i ma miałkie pojęcie o kryciu dachów. 
Tak naprawdę to wszystko ma swoją wagę i tak łaty i kontrłaty to 1,3 tony; dachówka zakładkowa to ~8,5 tony; dachówka karpiówka to ~14 ton a do tego wełna, sufity, ciężar własny więźby to min. 3~4 tony. A czynniki zewnętrzne wiatr, śnieg to też kilka ton! No i co stoją te dachy i się nie zawalają! Od dźwigania tego wszystkiego są stropy, ściany i ławy fundamentowe i niech one się martwią a nie my. Życzę więcej zdrowego rozsądku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dorota szymczak

Może dlatego konstruktor skreślił deskowanie bo w planach zaszły wielkie zmiany  :oops:   ( zgodnie z wytycznymi męża  :big grin:  )
Umiem jeszcze myśleć, ale jako laik mam stracha nad dodatkowym ciężarem ( gdzie się baba pcha do budowy  :oops:   :big grin:  )
A generalnie po grzyba mi wszyscy spece jak ciągle coś muszę w papierach poprawiać  :Evil:   Poprawiałam po elektryku, poprawiałam po wodniaku, robiłam za architekta , ale za kostruktora robić nie będę bo mi coś spadnie na łeb.
Baba ale wie co to wiatr, śnieg .itd.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

my kładziemy płytę OSB 12mm. Udało nam się ją kupić w cenie lepszej niż deski bez impregnacji. Na to papa i dachówka cementowa.

----------


## brachol

> my kładziemy płytę OSB 12mm. Udało nam się ją kupić w cenie lepszej niż deski bez impregnacji. Na to papa i dachówka cementowa.


a mozesz zdradzic w jakiej cenie teraz jestr OSB 12 mm?
a co do deskowania to z tego co wiem to powinno sie do tego uzywac suszonych desek i zaimpregnowanych oczywiscie  tak wiec chyba lepiej sie zastanowic nad OBS

----------


## androzek

A ja robię folię.Mam 43 lata i jeśli ma wytrzymać 40 następnych to mnie to gila co będzie z dachem za tyle lat.Folie są coraz lepsze.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

za mkw płyty OSB 12 mm 14 zł brutto.

----------


## Daniel Starzec

W kwesti deskować czy nie jeszcze pojawia sie kwestia bezpeczeństwa.
Tam gdzie nie ma pełnego deskowania czy płyty osb wystarczy zdjąć kilka dachówek przeciąć jedną łate i jest sie w środku.
Po cichutku zreczny złodziej wchodzi sobie do mieszkania.
(oby ten post nie był intruksją dla kogos)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> A ja robię folię.Mam 43 lata i jeśli ma wytrzymać 40 następnych to mnie to gila co będzie z dachem za tyle lat.Folie są coraz lepsze.


Ale czasy coraz gorsze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marzin

Co Wy z tym dodatkowym obciążeniem deskowanego dachu. Skoro konstrukcja jest pod to policzona, to skąd te stresy. Przecież tych dodatkowych kilogramów nie będziecie nosić na plecach. Dom też nie będzie więcej "palił" jak powiedzmy samochód z dodatkowym obciążeniem np w postacji  100 kilogramowej teściowej.

----------


## slawek_wlkp

> Co Wy z tym dodatkowym obciążeniem deskowanego dachu. Skoro konstrukcja jest pod to policzona, to skąd te stresy. Przecież tych dodatkowych kilogramów nie będziecie nosić na plecach. Dom też nie będzie więcej "palił" jak powiedzmy samochód z dodatkowym obciążeniem np w postacji  100 kilogramowej teściowej.


Dokładnie, przecież ciężar desek to 10-15 kg/m2 w zależności od grubości deski, dla przykładu dachówka waży ok. 50 kg/m2, 
cienka warstwa mokrego śniegu 1-2 cm daje taki sam ciężar jak deski. 
Siła ostatnich wiatrów zapewne wielokrotnie a może nawet wieledziesiąt razy przekraczała  siłę nacisku desek ....   moze ktoś policzy siłę oddziaływania wiatru przy np. 100 km/h na dach.  
Tak więc ciężar desek można praktycznie pominąć .

----------


## wartownik

Parcie czy ssanie...
oto jest pytanie ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Parcie ma wpływ na obciążenie krokwi czyli na wielkość ich przekroju a ssanie ma wpływ na dachówek mocowanie. Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Ewelinka

> witam 
> ja zadeskował bym cały dach i dał pape zawsze jest stabilniejszy.
> Wykonuje dachy i zadko zdarza sie ze ktos niechce deskowania jest to dodatkowe ocieplenie i wyciszenie.A Ty zrobisz jak bedziesz chcial,napewno jest to większy wydatek ale domu niebudujesz na jeden rok.


witam,
właśnie przymierzamy się do deskowania i kładzenia papy i w związaku z tym mam pytanko do fachowca - możesz mi powiedzieć czy deski powinno się kłaść na "styk" czy należy zostawić jakąś przerwe m-y nimi (jeśli tak to co ile należy ja zostawić?) po to aby zapewnic wentylacje?
druga sprawa - chcemy na jakiś czas (może nawet 10 lat) zostawić ta papę na dachu (nie stac nas w tej chwili na dachówkę) - czy w związku z tym zwykła papa wytrzyma to czy lepiej położyć jakąś lepszą papę?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przepraszam, że odpowiem nie pytany ale chciałbym się tą drogą podzielić swoimi doświadczeniami. Oczywiście deski na styk (i tak się rozeschną) tym bardziej, że nie planujecie w najbliższym czasie docelowego krycia dachu. Szpary pomiędzy deskami nie mają żadnego wpływu na wentylację gdyż deski są pokryte praktycznie nie przepuszczającą pary wodnej  papą.  Nawet dwie warstwy zwyklej papy nie wytrzymają bez konserwacji tak długiego okresu czasu. Należy rozważyć dwa rozwiązania pokryć dwukrotnie papą i konserwować a przed  docelowym pokryciem dachu zerwać i położyć nową lub pokryć podkładową (termozgrzewalną) i wierzchniego krycia termozgrzewalną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brachol

a jakie deski nalezy klasc na dach? pewnie najlepiej suche ale czy moga byc szalunkowe czy raczej nie?

----------


## pan od ciasteczek

A ja będę miał folię Tyvek Supro z 30 letnią pisemną gwarancją producenta. Pożyjemy i zobaczymy jak się sprawdzi.

----------


## piotrm74

Ja osobiście wykonuję tak. 
Ponieważ mam strop monolityczny, potrzebowałem 4m3 desek do zrobienia sklepienia. Strop zalany. Zdejmuję deski, czyszczenie, czyszczenie, czyszczenie, później impregnacja i na dach. Powierzchnia dachu u mnie to 270m2, powierzchnia stropu 150m2, brakujące 3 m3 desek zakupuję już z impregnacją. A na końcu papa.
Właśnie szukam chętnych do ubicia dachu deskami i papowania na wrzesień.

----------


## Monka81

ja mam ten sam problem, jeden fachowiec mówi tak, a drugi tak. Weź bądź mądry... i wybierz, ale po lekturze jestem już zdecydowana na pełne deskowanie  :smile:  u nas też będzie poddasze użytkowe.

----------


## Marzin

> a jakie deski nalezy klasc na dach? pewnie najlepiej suche ale czy moga byc szalunkowe czy raczej nie?


Mozna i mokre, i tak sobie pod dachówkami ładnie wyschną. Porobią się szpary....   :Wink2:   Tak jak u mmnie. 
Szalunkowe to tylko wyczyścić i jazda na dach!

----------


## Marek30022

> A ja będę miał folię Tyvek Supro z 30 letnią pisemną gwarancją producenta. Pożyjemy i zobaczymy jak się sprawdzi.


Tylko ciekawe czy za 30 lat będzie istniał jeszcze ten producent. Według mnie te wszystkie gwarancje na 30-50 lat to tylko chwyt marketingowy.

----------


## piotrm74

ktoś napisał że za 40 lat go nie będzie obchodziło co z dachem.... EGOISTA, a masz żonę? czy wyobrażasz sobie jak po Twoim zejściu żona z nowym emerytem (na twoje miejsce) będzie moknąć przez dziurawy dach!, nie szkoda by Ci było ???.

----------


## pan od ciasteczek

> Tylko ciekawe czy za 30 lat będzie istniał jeszcze ten producent. Według mnie te wszystkie gwarancje na 30-50 lat to tylko chwyt marketingowy.


Koncern DuPont działa od 1802 roku więc chyba trochę więcej niż 30 lat. To oni pierwsi opracowali i wprowadzili na rynek membrany dachowe, więc pewnie też coś na ten temat wiedzą. Nie będę się zastanawiał co będzie za 30 lat gdy nie wiem co się stanie jutro.
I nigdzie nie napisałem o przewadze folii nad deskowaniem. Rozmawiałem z wykonawcą, z cieślami i podjąłem taką decyzję. I tyle.

W poprzednim domu pomimo deskowania zalało mnie po zimie. Wszystko przez źle zrobione opierzenie komina.

----------


## Waldemar Kiejziewicz

> W poprzednim domu pomimo deskowania zalało mnie po zimie. Wszystko przez źle zrobione opierzenie komina.


Można napisać i tak: szalowałem ławy deskami a mimo to przy kominie przecieka
 :big grin:  
Deskowanie dachu nie jest lekarstwem na źle wykonaną obróbkę komina! 
Jeśli chodzi o gwarancję to powinien być tam zapis w stylu "producent nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za .....". To powoduje, że ta gwarancja jest warta tyle co papier na którym ją powielono. I tam wyżej ktoś dobrze napisał, że 30 lat to tylko chwyt reklamowy. 
Ale to twój wybór.

----------


## ewelina_i_marek

Z profesjonalnego punktu widzenia nie wiem, która metoda jest lepsza. Ja swój dach odeskowałem uznając, że z całą pewnością to mu nie zaszkodzi, a sobie tym samym kupiłem spokój.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> a jakie deski nalezy klasc na dach? pewnie najlepiej suche ale czy moga byc szalunkowe czy raczej nie?


Oczywiście, że mogą i jak najbardziej się nadają! Wystarczy tylko lekko oczyścić. W brew pozorom cement doskonale zabezpiecza powierzchnię drewna przed owadami. Należy bezwzględnie usunąć oflisy i zaimpregnować najlepiej impregnatami na bazie związków miedzi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pan od ciasteczek

> Deskowanie dachu nie jest lekarstwem na źle wykonaną obróbkę komina!


Właśnie o tym pisałem, dach to nie tylko wstępne krycie.

Warunki gwarancji czytałem, są dostępne na stronie producenta. 
Ja też jestem spokojny, i o to chodzi.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> A ja będę miał folię Tyvek Supro z 30 letnią pisemną gwarancją producenta. Pożyjemy i zobaczymy jak się sprawdzi.


Śmiać mi się chce z tych wszystkich gwarancji 10,20,30 letnich i dożywotnich.
Zapytaj sam siebie jak długo dana firma jest na rynku i co będzie jak się firma zwinie z rynku. 
Znam firmy które są na rynku kilka lat a dają gwarancje na kilkanaście lat.
No ale głupich nie sieją .....

----------


## pan od ciasteczek

> Napisał pan od ciasteczek
> 
> A ja będę miał folię Tyvek Supro z 30 letnią pisemną gwarancją producenta. Pożyjemy i zobaczymy jak się sprawdzi.
> 
> 
> Śmiać mi się chce z tych wszystkich gwarancji 10,20,30 letnich i dożywotnich.
> Zapytaj sam siebie jak długo dana firma jest na rynku i co będzie jak się firma zwinie z rynku. 
> Znam firmy które są na rynku kilka lat a dają gwarancje na kilkanaście lat.
> No ale głupich nie sieją .....


A mi się chce śmiać z takich postów  :smile: 
Doczytaj do końca a potem zabieraj głos.

----------


## piotrulex

> jak bedzie mnie stac na deski to pewnie odeskuje. bardziej stabilny dach, ciszej, lepsza izolacja, moze scianki na poddaszu przy sufitach nie beda pekac


tak jak pisalem pol roku temu tak zrobilem

deski 450 zeta

papa 15mb - 49,99 zeta

gwozdzie miedzy 4 a 6 zeta za kg

deskowanie 5 zeta

papowanie 5 zeta

koszty niewielkie a moim zdaniem warto

papa

----------


## piotrm74

deski 450 zeta? Obecnie przy kończącym się okresie wyrębu ceny kształtują się w Warszawie ok 600-750m3.

----------


## piotrulex

> deski 450 zeta? Obecnie przy kończącym się okresie wyrębu ceny kształtują się w Warszawie ok 600-750m3.


masz tu kilka waznych slow

OBECNIE - a ja napisalem ZROBILEM

WARSZAWIE - ja jestem z Torunia a deski kupowalem na mazurach w okolicach Elku/Gizycka jakies 2-3 miesiace temu

bede musial dokupic i zdaje sobie sprawe ze to mnie wyniesie znacznie wiecej   :Confused:  

nie palcilem VATu i nie mialem faktury - zreszta drewna i tak sie nie odlicza

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Napisał ZBYSZEK_SK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pan od ciasteczek
> 
> ...


O widzę że kolega ma dużo wolnego czasu, czyżby nie było co robić na budowie ?
A może kolega się nie buduje tylko lubi klikać i zabierać głos ?
A tak na poważnie to stwierdzenie n/t zasiewów nie było skierowane do kolegi tylko do innych którzy dają się nabierać na chwyty marketingowe producentów.
A producent zawsze ma sposób żeby się wyłgać z odpowiedzialności: a to brak przeglądów,a to brak konserwacji , a nie taka eksploatacja.
I co będziesz się włóczył po sądach jak ci nie uznają gwarancji po 10latach na dachówkę ? Powodzenia w sporze z producentem.

----------


## pan od ciasteczek

Ja jestem od klikania a budowlańcy od budowania.

Nie wiem dlaczego odmienność przyjętych założeń/rozwiązań na budowie, wzbudza nerwowe podniecenie u tych, którzy mają inaczej. Chyba nie temu miało służyć forum.

Może i głupich nie sieją.
W umowie z wykonawcą mam również dokładnie opisane warunki gwarancji jak i rękojmii na wybudowany dom.
I jak będzie trzeba to pójdę do sądu, bo od tego jest.

<bez odbioru>

----------


## kaczorek.

ja deskowałem całość - teraz pozostaje zrobic szczeline wentylacyjna między deskami a wełną o ile to nie jest problem ...

to mam pytanie jak rozwiazaliscie problem doprowadzenia tam powietrza z zewnatrz jezeli ocieplacie domek styropainem 
czy ktos z was wstawiał kratki wentylacyjne w styropain ? 

inne pomysły ? 

pzdr

----------


## Ewelinka

> Przepraszam, że odpowiem nie pytany ale chciałbym się tą drogą podzielić swoimi doświadczeniami. Oczywiście deski na styk (i tak się rozeschną) tym bardziej, że nie planujecie w najbliższym czasie docelowego krycia dachu. Szpary pomiędzy deskami nie mają żadnego wpływu na wentylację gdyż deski są pokryte praktycznie nie przepuszczającą pary wodnej  papą.  Nawet dwie warstwy zwyklej papy nie wytrzymają bez konserwacji tak długiego okresu czasu. Należy rozważyć dwa rozwiązania pokryć dwukrotnie papą i konserwować a przed  docelowym pokryciem dachu zerwać i położyć nową lub pokryć podkładową (termozgrzewalną) i wierzchniego krycia termozgrzewalną. Pozdrawiam.


dzięki wielkie za przydatne informacje
czy gdybym się jednak zecydowala na gont za jakieś 4-5 lat to równiez trzeba zerwać 1-wsza warstwę papy i połozyć nową?

----------


## jankazik

Nie trzeba zrywać. Położysz gont bitumiczny i po sprawie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## eRaf

A jaki sposób stosowaliście przy kładzeniu papy na deskowanie - tylko mechaniczne "papiakowanie" czy też możliwe jest zgrzewanie ?

----------


## Ewelinka

> A jaki sposób stosowaliście przy kładzeniu papy na deskowanie - tylko mechaniczne "papiakowanie" czy też możliwe jest zgrzewanie ?


u mnie tylko papiaki. zgrzewa się chyba tylko pape termozgrzewalną

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... gdybym się jednak zecydowala na gont za jakieś 4-5 lat to równiez trzeba zerwać 1-wsza warstwę papy i połozyć nową?


Stan tej papy powinien ocenić dekarz i podjąć stosowną decyzję. To on będzie krył dach, dawał gwarancję i odpowiadał za ostateczny efekt wizualny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam2007

> Mam zamiar położyć na dach betonową dachówkę braas. Majster namawia mnie do pełnego deskowania i pokrycia papą a dopiero na to dachówka, inny zaś twierdzi, że deskowanie to zbędny wydatek i nigdy papa, wystarczy położyć samą, dobrą folię paroprzepuszczalną. Podobno deskowanie to tylko " wygoda i pewność" dla dekarza. Pozdrawiam i czekam na opinie!!!



Tylko deskowanie. Nie zawracja se gitary folią. Jak robisz dla siebie a nie na sprzedaż to deskuj.  :Wink2:

----------


## MRJDomańscy

Ja mam do zadeskowania ok. 280 m2 dachu. Dwuspadowy z facjatą od frontu. Zastanawiam się czy kupić nowe deski (500 zł m3 dł. 2-4 m oczywiście bez impregnacji) czy wykorzystać te z szalunków. Tyle, że u nas przeszły szałowanie ław, stropu nad piwnicą i nad parterem i... były odkupione z innej budowy. Mają zatem dosyć dziur po gwozdziach i osadu z betonu. Czy po takim wniknięciu w drzewo zaprawy impregnacja jeszcze chyci?? Czy w ogóle jest sens stosować takie deski?

----------


## romek163

a aj mam pytanie odnośnie grubości desek przeznaczonych do deskowania. Czy wystarczą takie o grubości *2 cm* czy tez muszą byc to *2,5 cm* ?
Jakie kładliście u siebie?

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Oczywiście że jest sens stosowania desek poszalunkowych ! z tym że powinny być w miarę jednakowej grubości , wystarczą nawet 19, ale 25 będą jeszcze lepsze, śmiało można je zaimpregnować, choć już porcję swojej chemii po szalunkach napewno dostały  :Wink2:   lepsze takie niż najlepsza membrana dachowa

----------


## MRJDomańscy

Nawet jeśli przeszły szałowanie 2 x ławy i 4 x strop (2 budowy-domy podpiwniczone) ?? Czyli podziurkowane i solidnie zacementowane   :ohmy:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ten cement chroni przed szkodnikami. Deski grubości 19 mm nie bardzo się nadają (będą klawiszowały). Ratunkiem jest prostopadłe nabicie środkiem od spodu jednej lub dwóch desek (w zależności od rozstawu krokwi). Może to jednak nie wystarczyć i nastąpi trwałe ugięcie desek pomiędzy krokwiami (pogorszy to walory estetyczne dachu). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mclear

deska jest deską, oby nie była przegnita. Ja oczywiście deskuję ale klucz do mocnego dachu to mocno przyczepione murłaty do ściany, tu musi być oczywiście wieniec zapobiegający wyrwaniu dachu podczas ewentualnej trąby powietrznej których to coraz wiecej bedzie na najbliższych latach...

----------


## romek163

> deska jest deską, oby nie była przegnita. Ja oczywiście deskuję ale klucz do mocnego dachu to mocno przyczepione murłaty do ściany, tu musi być oczywiście wieniec zapobiegający wyrwaniu dachu podczas ewentualnej trąby powietrznej których to coraz wiecej bedzie na najbliższych latach...



a jakimi deskami (chodzi o grubość) deskowałeś?

----------


## krzysiek309

My również po wielu przemyśleniach i rozmowach zdecydowaliśmy się na pełne deskowanie z papą. Nikt nie jest w stanie określić co stanie się z folia za ileś tam lat. Poza tym znajomy położył membranę i wiem, że zimą zacinało śniegiem i na dzień dzisiejszy ma już gotowe deskowanie i kończą układanie dachówki. Łatwo wywnioskować, że zadowolony z wyboru pewnie nie jest, nie wspomnę o pieniążkach wyrzuconych w błoto.

----------


## adam2007

> Ja mam do zadeskowania ok. 280 m2 dachu. Dwuspadowy z facjatą od frontu. Zastanawiam się czy kupić nowe deski (500 zł m3 dł. 2-4 m oczywiście bez impregnacji) czy wykorzystać te z szalunków. Tyle, że u nas przeszły szałowanie ław, stropu nad piwnicą i nad parterem i... były odkupione z innej budowy. Mają zatem dosyć dziur po gwozdziach i osadu z betonu. Czy po takim wniknięciu w drzewo zaprawy impregnacja jeszcze chyci?? Czy w ogóle jest sens stosować takie deski?


Witam,

Wykorystaj te z szalunków , nie ma jak dobra impregnacja   :Wink2:  
Zaden robak ci nie wejdzie.
A tak swoją drogą powiem ,że najlepsze drewno to było przed wojną bo nie spuszczali z niego żywicy. Teraz impregnacja jest konieczna bo drzewo to jest prawie pozbawione zywicy.

----------


## MRJDomańscy

Dziś fachmany, którzy mają robić więźbę, deskowanie i papowanie odradzili deski z szalunków :| ... że niby deski szybciej zgnija przez ten cement. Jak jest naprawde?????? Bo wiedomo, że były często moczone i piły cement  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Piły to chyba te fachmany. Deski jak nie mają widocznych wad to doskonale nadają się na poszycie dachu. Resztki betonu lub zaprawy należy odbić młotkiem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## romek163

deski muszą być suche. a to czy były użyte do szalunków, nie zaszkodzi;]

----------


## MRJDomańscy

*Andrzej Wilhelmi Wysłany: 

Piły to chyba te fachmany. Deski jak nie mają widocznych wad to doskonale nadają się na poszycie dachu. Resztki betonu lub zaprawy należy odbić młotkiem. Pozdrawiam. 
*

nawet jeśli przeszły 2 budowy (budynki podpiwniczone, zatem mocno zacementowane z obu stron i dziury po gwoździach)?? Coś mówili, że deski kruszeją... i słabsze ...
Zamierzamy pokryć potem papą wierzchniego krycia i dachówka później (do roku może później). Sprzedawca odradza wierzchniego krycia na włókninie, że coś się oddziela od gorąca w lato. Jak Pan uważa Panie Wilhelmi?

I czy te cementowane  :wink:  deski jeszcze impregnować? 
I w ogóle mówią, że po co (nowe) deski impregnować pod papę, że wystastarczy od środka?  I tak samo więźbe po zadeskowaniu (była raz zamalowana drewnosolem plus)...

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za rady  :smile:

----------


## Jacek1204

Z powodu znacznie opóźnionego przybycia dacharzy deski na deskowanie leżały na zewnatrz i zmokły. jakie jest rysyko nabijania mokrych desek ? Na pewno nie przyjmą teraz impregnatu. Co robić ?

----------


## pelsona

A ja mam inny problem. Deski które przywieźli i były wykorzystywane do szalunków są zagrzybione bo fajansiarze na składach nie zawsze je przekładają.
Co robić chcąc je wykorzystać na deskowanie dachu. Chyba już nie są do odzysku.

----------


## HORACJUSZ

Jeszcze o deskowaniu : nie zapominajcie o "efekcie żagla" spotykanym czesto przy dachach deskowanych, które stanęły na drodze tornada, albo jakiejś wichury wiekszej  :smile:  Szukaj dachu w polu, albo u sąsiada na podwórku... Jednak jak masz folię na dachu powietrze zawsze znajdzie ujście, najwyżej pare dachówek wyrwie i komin powali  :smile:  Pzdr.

----------


## rafal9

Przy deskowaniu trzeba niesamowicie starannie wykonać ocieplenie wełną tak, aby zostawić odpowiednią pustkę.

Trochę zaniedbań ociepleniowców i wełna zgnije, a przy folii wszystko sobie spokojnie wyschnie.

Myślę, że oba rozwiązania mają tyle samo wad i zalet, pod warunkiem, że poprawnie wykonane.

----------


## kaczorek.

> Jeszcze o deskowaniu : nie zapominajcie o "efekcie żagla" spotykanym czesto przy dachach deskowanych, które stanęły na drodze tornada, albo jakiejś wichury wiekszej  Szukaj dachu w polu, albo u sąsiada na podwórku... Jednak jak masz folię na dachu powietrze zawsze znajdzie ujście, najwyżej pare dachówek wyrwie i komin powali  Pzdr.


wyglada na to że najlepiej zrobić płaski dach betonowy  :wink:  bez komina a chałpka coby nie miała wiecej niż 2,8 m  :wink:

----------


## HORACJUSZ

kaczorek.... rozpatrujemy za i przeciw. Jeżeli chcesz i zmieścisz sie ze swoim kwaczącym dziobem to buduj betonowe pudełko. Nie widziałes latających dachów to dziób do wody i nie ujadać  :smile:  Pzdr.

----------


## mapan

Przeczytałem sumiennie wszystkie posty od początku. Gdybym nie widział na własne oczy, co się dzieje na sąsiednich budowach, to doszedłbym do wniosku, że wszyscy w Polsce deskują dachy pod dachówkę !! Jednak do tej pory widziałem może jeden lub dwa deskowane dachy i to raczej na malutkich chałupkach. Czemu ci, co mają folię siedzą cicho? Nie wstydźcie się.

----------


## kaczorek.

> kaczorek.... rozpatrujemy za i przeciw. Jeżeli chcesz i zmieścisz sie ze swoim kwaczącym dziobem to buduj betonowe pudełko. Nie widziałes latających dachów to dziób do wody i nie ujadać  Pzdr.


toś mi pojechał... latajace dachy widzialem, spadające samoloty też itp.
a następnym razem "grzeczniej bo dostaniesz prztyczka w nos"  :smile:   Pzdr.  


ok ale niech tam - dom wybudowałem zrobiłem pełne deskowanie, deski poszalunkowe oczyszczone wysuszone + częśc dokupionych wszystkie 3,2 cm. 

wg. mnie 
zalety: 
ciszej, cieplej zima, chłodniej latem, można czekać z finalnym kryciem "na lepsze czasy" , dowolność w zastosowaniu materiału do pokrycia dachu (sama papa, gont,blacha, dachówka, łupek skalny, drewno itp. ) 

 i wady: :  drożej, dłużej,   cięższy dach - możliwa konieczność przewymiarowania krokwi,  konieczność wykonywania szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy deskami a wełną ociaplająca poddasze...

----------


## HORACJUSZ

Panie kaczor : dobra, dobra.... nie chciałem... Jakoś tak wyszło... A co do deskowania to masz rację, że lepiej, zawsze chyba jak drożej to lepiej nieprawdaż? A lepiej od deskowania to chyba płyta OSB + papa. Pzdr wszystkie kwaczory :smile:

----------


## kaczorek.

> A lepiej od deskowania to chyba płyta OSB + papa.


to trzeba przekalkulować co się bardziej opłaca czy dokupić np. 1 m3 desek czy 
płyty na cały dach 

jeżeli po budowie zostaje sporo desek którymi jesteś wstanie odeskować większą część dachu to  NIE - jeżeli natomiast firma która budowała domek miała swoje szalunki i deski nie byly kupowane - to TAK lepiej kupić płyty osb niż deski

aha - i jeszcze jedno ja nie wiem czy to lepiej - (dla wszystkich) dla mnie tak i robiłem deskowanie ze wzgledu na doświadczenie praktyczne w tym temacie z poprzednich inwwestycji  :wink:

----------


## HORACJUSZ

Ale też nie powinno się tak dyskwalifikować membrany dachowej. To fakt że spotkałem sie dwa razy (na dużo innych przypadków) z tym że folia (i to dobra Delta-vent chyba +) utleniła sie (takie było orzeczenie rzeczoznawcy producenta) i została po niej tylko siateczka. Producent pokrył koszty rozbiórki i folii. Ale to dość renomowana firma. aha i ta folia to była jakaś nowość parę lat wstecz. Innych przypadków nie znam uszkodzenia folii, dachów sporo za mną. Mało tego: kiedyś zostawilismy dach tylko zafoliowany na całą jesień i zimę, na wiosne dopiero pokrylismy, minęły ok 3 lata, żadnych skarg. Zaleta folii: szybko, tanio, dobra wentylacja. Pzdr :smile:

----------


## waldibmw

> A ja robię folię.Mam 43 lata i jeśli ma wytrzymać 40 następnych to mnie to gila co będzie z dachem za tyle lat.Folie są coraz lepsze.


           CALKOWICIE popieram !!!!!!!!! Ja robie wszystko na 20lat,nastepne pokolenie niech tez cos zrobi ,a nie na gotowe  :big grin:

----------


## rydzadam

> Przeczytałem sumiennie wszystkie posty od początku. Gdybym nie widział na własne oczy, co się dzieje na sąsiednich budowach, to doszedłbym do wniosku, że wszyscy w Polsce deskują dachy pod dachówkę !! Jednak do tej pory widziałem może jeden lub dwa deskowane dachy i to raczej na malutkich chałupkach. Czemu ci, co mają folię siedzą cicho? Nie wstydźcie się.


Ja nie deskowałem pod blachodachówką i wtrącę swoje zdanie: folia jest OK pod warunkiem na prawdę dobrego, starannego ułożenia, zachowania odpowiednich zakładek, a przede wszystkim odpowiedniego napięcia folii, żeby nie wisiała jak flak i nie stykała się z wełną mineralną. W przeciwnym wypadku - KŁOPOTY. Jeśli chodzi o deskowanie - powszechnie stosuje się deski z szalowania stropów, nie ma w tym nic złego, trzeba je tylko dobrze oczyścić. Takie deski są mniej narażone na zmianę rozmiarów, niż "nówki" zwłaszcza prosto z tartaku. Jeszcze jedna uwaga - lepiej podobno stosować deski wąskie - 10-15 cm, jest wtedy mniejsze ryzyko rozerwania papy przybitej do takich desek.

----------


## MRJDomańscy

A pod dachówkę (pokrycie dachówką nastąpi dopiero za pół roku - rok)? Jaka papa wierzchniego krycia na tekturze czy włókninie??

----------


## HORACJUSZ

> A pod dachówkę (pokrycie dachówką nastąpi dopiero za pół roku - rok)? Jaka papa wierzchniego krycia na tekturze czy włókninie??


Jeżeli chcesz przezimować z papą na dachu ja bym dał na włóknie. Pzdr.

----------


## Ziarutek

Witam,

Możecie mi powiedzieć czy jest sens stosowania folii na pełne deskowanie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Moim zdaniem nie ma. Na pełne deskowanie papa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Moim zdaniem nie ma. Na pełne deskowanie papa. Pozdrawiam.


Firma "Dorken Delta Folie" na dachy deskowane zaleca trójwarstwową membranę paroprzepuszczalną Delta-VENT S.
Przeprowadziłem test wytrzymałości mechanicznej papy na włókninie oraz tej membrany (celowo nie używam terminu folia bo to jest membrana a nie żadna folia). 
Papę łatwo można rozedrzeć w rękach, natomiast tej membrany nie można w rękach rozedrzeć. Dlatego pod względem wytrzymałości na rozerwanie żadna papa się nie równa z tą membraną.
Membrana Delta-FOXX jest jeszcze bardziej wytrzymalsza ale jej cena poraża.

----------


## kroyena

pelsona, grzyba i tak wymoaczysz w antygrzybie i impregnacie. JEżeli cię stać i nie ma gwoździ to możesz nawet dać do oheblowania.

Bałbym się czegoś innego jak nie przekładali i leżały dechy na stercie to mogą być powichrowane.  :Confused:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Papę łatwo można rozedrzeć w rękach, natomiast tej membrany nie można w rękach rozedrzeć. Dlatego pod względem wytrzymałości na rozerwanie żadna papa się nie równa z tą membraną.


Oczywiście żadnej folii czy membrany nie da się w rękach rozerwać a papę praktycznie każdą. Cecha ta jest niezmiernie istotna przy kryciu wstępnym samą folią (membraną) nie ma jednak żadnego znaczenia przy deskowaniu bo niby co tę  papę miałoby rozrywać? W moim przekonaniu przewaga papy jest bezdyskusyjna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomaszekp

> Napisał ZBYSZEK_SK
> 
> ...Papę łatwo można rozedrzeć w rękach, natomiast tej membrany nie można w rękach rozedrzeć. Dlatego pod względem wytrzymałości na rozerwanie żadna papa się nie równa z tą membraną.
> 
> 
> Oczywiście żadnej folii czy membrany nie da się w rękach rozerwać a papę praktycznie każdą. Cecha ta jest niezmiernie istotna przy kryciu wstępnym samą folią (membraną) nie ma jednak żadnego znaczenia przy deskowaniu bo niby co tę  papę miałoby rozrywać? W moim przekonaniu przewaga papy jest bezdyskusyjna. Pozdrawiam.


Jeżeli docelowo dach zostanie pokryty dachówką ceramiczną, to czy na deskowanie lepiej zastosować papę na osnowie z włókna szklanego czy siatki poliestrowej (w obu wypadkach jest to papa termozgrzewalna podkładowa)? Czy to ma w ogóle jakieś znaczenie praktyczne? Czy zakłady należy zgrzewać? (mój majster nie chce zgrzewać, bo twierdzi, że powstają fałdy)

----------


## Maja68

Proszę o opinie w nastepujacej sprawie :

Zrobiono mi pełne deskowanie dachu dwuspadowego. Deski zaimregnowano
(oprysk) i zaraz potem rozłożono membranę. Czy to prawidłowe ? 
Czy świeży impregnat uszkodzi folię, będzie z nią reagował , a jesli tak to jaki może to mieć skutek ?

----------


## Karp

Może wtrącę swoje trzy grosze  :big grin:  . 
Mam deskowanie a na deskach folię paroprzepuszczalną w wersji na "dach deskowany", czyli swoiste wasch & go  :Lol:  .
Teraz jest już wełna ale jeszcze przed wełną było widać jak w deskowaniu powstały szpary 1-2 mm po zeschnięciu się desek. Dzięki folii i tym szczelinom dach jest przepuszczalny dla pary wodnej (był odzczuwalny ruch powietrza zanim położyłem wełnę). Nie pamiętam jaka to była folia ale cena nie była porażająca, a raczej sporo tańsza od papy. Jeden warunek - od razu kładliśmy dachówkę.

Pozdrawiam
Karp

----------


## Frantz

Ile czasu moze leżeć membrana na dachu zanim położy się dachówkę? Słyszałem opinie że pod wpływem światła traci swoje właściwości izolacyjne

----------


## brachol

> Ile czasu moze leżeć membrana na dachu zanim położy się dachówkę? Słyszałem opinie że pod wpływem światła traci swoje właściwości izolacyjne


producenci podaja okres 3 miesiace

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Jeżeli docelowo dach zostanie pokryty dachówką ceramiczną, to czy na deskowanie lepiej zastosować papę na osnowie z włókna szklanego czy siatki poliestrowej (w obu wypadkach jest to papa termozgrzewalna podkładowa)? Czy to ma w ogóle jakieś znaczenie praktyczne? Czy zakłady należy zgrzewać? (mój majster nie chce zgrzewać, bo twierdzi, że powstają fałdy)


Żadne fałdy nie powstaną no chyba, że ktoś nie potrafi pracować palnikiem. Obowiązek zgrzewania jest przy małych kątach nachylenia dachu (poniżej kąta granicznego dla danego pokrycia) lub na wolich oczkach. W Twoim przypadku można połączeń nie zgrzewać. W moim przekonaniu rodzaj papy nie ma znaczenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## majki

Cześć

A czy konieczne - niezbędne - obowiązkowe   :Wink2:   jest impregnowanie desek na deskowanie, jeśli zaraz po odeskowaniu będzie papa i potem dachówka ?

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wszystkie elementy drewniane powinny być zaimpregnowane. Oczywiście takiego obowiązku nie ma ale zdrowy rozsądek nakazuje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomzoo

> Ten cement chroni przed szkodnikami. Deski grubości 19 mm nie bardzo się nadają (będą klawiszowały). Ratunkiem jest prostopadłe nabicie środkiem od spodu jednej lub dwóch desek (w zależności od rozstawu krokwi). Może to jednak nie wystarczyć i nastąpi trwałe ugięcie desek pomiędzy krokwiami (pogorszy to walory estetyczne dachu). Pozdrawiam.


Czy to dotyczy również dachu, gdzie na deskowaniu przybite są kontrłaty/łaty i na to dachówka? 
W tym wydaniu chyba to nie ma znaczenia, zgadza się?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście w przypadku krycia wstępnego nie ma to żadnego znaczenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomaszekp

Mam już dach pokryty deskami, na które została położona papa, na nią zostały nabite kontrłaty i łaty. Ponieważ napadało dużo śniegu i są trudności z dojazdem do działki - buduję dom w górach, a dachówki czekają w hurtowni - najchętniej zostawiłbym dach w tym stanie do wiosny (chyba, że zdarzy się jakaś super odwilż, na co tu nie bardzo można liczyć). Mam pytanie, czy łaty nie powyginają się od naporu śniegu, którego bywa tu czasami sporo? Czy będę musiał je potem wymienić na nowe? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Łaty się nie powyginają a czy trzeba będzie którąś wymienić okaże się wiosną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomzoo

Mam wielki dylemat - mam skończone deskowanie - a tu zima. 
Dach jest wydeskowany deskami ze świeżej tarcicy, do tego doszły deszcze i teraz śnieg. Co będzie teraz mniejszym złem. Papowanie mokrych desek, czy też przeczekanie do wiosny i papowanie po większym osuszeniu desek. 
Boję się, że kryjąc papą mokre deski (zima nie sprzyja schnięciu) wejdzie mi tam grzyb i inne pleśnie. 
Jaki wariant wybrać?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie opapuj dach! Zima właśnie sprzyja schnięciu gdyż zimne powietrze jest bardzo suche (podobnie wysychają źle opakowane produkty w chłodziarce domowej). Najlepsze osuszanie przez wymrażanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## melacha

hmm.... wiec jednak chyba deskowanie (przynajmniej tak uwaza 95 % zabierajacych glos w tym temacie) ale nurtuje mnie jeszcze jedna kwestia:
Co z "oddychaniem" dachu i ocieplenia jesli papa jest szczelna? Czy to nie ma znaczenia? Jeśli doszlo by (niewazne czy przez niechlujstwo wykonawcow czy inny cud) do jakiegos malego przecieku, wilgoc nie mialaby chyba gdzie wyparowac. Bedzie gnic?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wentylacja to podstawa!!!! Nie wiem dla czego wszyscy obawiają się przecieku z zewnątrz, który jest praktycznie nie możliwy a jakoś nikt nie obawia się wilgoci z wewnątrz powstałej w wyniku kondensacji pary wodnej! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## draven

witam
też obecnie mam ten problem czy deskować czy dać folię? po przeczytaniu tego wątku skłaniam się ku deskowaniu i mam takie pytanie- wykonawca powiedział , że zamiast papy można dać folię. możecie powiedzieć czy to dobry pomysł i co to za folia bo na pewno nie chodziło mu o tą którą się daje przy samym foliowaniu :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> witam
> też obecnie mam ten problem czy deskować czy dać folię? po przeczytaniu tego wątku skłaniam się ku deskowaniu i mam takie pytanie- wykonawca powiedział , że zamiast papy można dać folię. możecie powiedzieć czy to dobry pomysł i co to za folia bo na pewno nie chodziło mu o tą którą się daje przy samym foliowaniu pozdrawiam


W sprzedaży sa specjalne folie zwane membranami które są przeznaczone specjalnie na dachy deskowane, np.Dorken zaleca swój produkt Dela-Vent-S.
Poczytaj sobie na stronie http://www.doerken.de/bvf/pl.
Oczywiście jest wiele innych firm, ale ja akurat tę kupiłem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie jestem przeciwnikiem folii ale osobiście radzę zastosować papę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Lenart

do *Andrzej Wilhelmi*
ale dlaczego ?
mój dacharz przekonuje mnie żeby położyc membranę
bo papa pod blachą się po jakimś czasie się skruszy, a poza tym wtedy
nie trzeba pod deskami szczeliny wentylacyjnej nad wełną, można dać grubiej.

----------


## Xzbyszek

Czy ktoś robił niepełne deskowanie? To znaczy tylko do wysokości poddasza użytkowego? Czy to ma sens?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...mój dacharz przekonuje mnie żeby położyc membranę
> bo papa pod blachą się po jakimś czasie się skruszy, a poza tym wtedy
> nie trzeba pod deskami szczeliny wentylacyjnej nad wełną, można dać grubiej.


A co to znaczy, że papa się skruszy? Tak samo można powiedzieć, że po jakimś czasie folia się skruszy. Rodzi się pytanie czy papa dawana na izolację fundamentów też się skruszy? Oczywiście nic nie jest wieczne. Papa jako krycie wstępne nie jest narażona na działanie promieni słonecznych i ma odpowiedni przewiew. Osobiście szacuję jej żywotność na minimum 100 lat. Remontowałem 60-cio letnie dachy na których były deski, papa, blacha płaska i nie stwierdziłem aby z tą papą coś złego się działo. Takich doświadczeń z folią nie mam, myślę jednak, że folia też powinna zdać egzamin. Co się zaś tyczy szczeliny wentylacyjnej to zdecydowanie radzę pomiędzy izolacją cieplną a deskowaniem ją pozostawić bez względu na to czy będzie papa czy folia. Nawet jak deski się rozeschną to szczeliny pomiędzy nimi będą stanowić tylko 5%~7% powierzchni dachu. Ale decyzja należy do Ciebie! Życzę trafnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dzabij

Jeszcze raz o papie. W moim przypadku będzie "deskowanie" oparte o OSB 15mm. Dach docelowo będzie pokryty dachówką ceramiczną, zakładkową. Pokrycie ma zostać wykonane jak najszybciej, ale raczej po nowym roku, czyli dach będzie okryty wyłącznie papą przez ok. 1-2 m-ce. Pytanie jaką papę wybrać, czy najprostszą wierzchniego krycia na tekturze, czy może na welonie szklanym / poliestrowym, czy termozgrzewalną czy może nie ma to rzadnego znaczenia ?

Oczywiście ze względu na koszty preferuję tradycyjną asfaltową na tekturze ale ....

Pozdrawiam

Dawid

----------


## bst

Na tekturze. U mnie najtansza papa kupiona w Leroyu wytrzymala bez problemow od czerwca do pazdziernika, a wytrzymala by pewnie i lata gdyby byla taka potrzeba.
Zreszta, przy tak szczelnym kryciu jakie daje osb to nie musisz sie niczym martwic..

----------


## HRABSKA

Witajcie,

czy może mi ktoś poradzić, a może mieliście taka sytuacje na własnej budowie...

Mam dach czterospadowy, wszystkie łaty pod dachówkę były klinowane, po to aby dachówka była położona równo.

Co na ten temat sądzicie ?
Martwię się, aby za parę lat nie okazało się, że dachówki mi zaczną odpadać...  :Confused:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A co ma klinowanie łat do spadania dachówek??? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... przy tak szczelnym kryciu jakie daje osb to nie musisz sie niczym martwic..


A od kiedy to płyta OSB odpowiada za szczelność dachu? 
Na takim dachu płyta OSB spełnia dwa zadania: sztywni więźbę i stanowi podparcie dla papy. To właśnie papa odpowiada za szczelność dachu. Osobiście preferuję na krycie wstępne papy podkładowe termozgrzewalne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## HRABSKA

> A co ma klinowanie łat do spadania dachówek??? Pozdrawiam.


NIe wiem jakie są konsekwencje, dlatego proszę o jakies konkretne odpowiedzi.
z góry dzieki

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wyprowadzenie dachu na łatach to normalna praktyka dla rzetelnego dekarza. Nie wykonanie tej czynności skutkuje zazwyczaj obniżoną estetyką dachu (falowanie, krzywe linie przekątne itp.). Druga sprawa to mocowanie dachówek i jest ono zależne od wielu czynników:
- rodzaju pokrycia,
- kąta nachylenia dachu,
- strefy wiatrowej,
- lokalizacji budynku,
- zaleceń producenta,
- doświadczenia dekarza (bardzo istotne bo to on udziela gwarancji na swoją robotę).
Ogólnie przyjęte jest, że mocowane są dachówki szczytowe, okapowe, kalenicowe, narożne, koszowe, wentylacyjne, stopnicowe.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Wentylacja to podstawa!!!! Nie wiem dla czego wszyscy obawiają się przecieku z zewnątrz, który jest praktycznie nie możliwy a jakoś nikt nie obawia się wilgoci z wewnątrz powstałej w wyniku kondensacji pary wodnej! Pozdrawiam.


Wentylacja to podstawa!!!!  Też tak uważam. Ale jak ja poprawnie wykonać ?
Mam dach czterospadowy (namiotowy), pełne deskowanie + membrana paroprzepuszczalna. 
Z informacji na forum i drukowanych w Muratorze wynika że trzeba wykonać dwie szczeliny wentylacyjne: 
1. miedzy ociepleniem a pełnym deskowaniem
2. miedzy membraną a dachówką
O ile tą drugą jest wykonać prosto to jak wykonać te pierwszą szczelinę?
Czy w deskowaniu wykonać dziury - otwory, czy jakieś kominki wentylacyjne ?

----------


## ubek

Ja mam deskowanie + papa (pod dachówką betonową) i sobie chwalę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Czy w deskowaniu wykonać dziury - otwory, czy jakieś kominki wentylacyjne ?


Usuń po jednej desce z górnej części każdego pola i po sprawie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## odaro

> Napisał ZBYSZEK_SK
> 
> ...Czy w deskowaniu wykonać dziury - otwory, czy jakieś kominki wentylacyjne ?
> 
> 
> Usuń po jednej desce z górnej części każdego pola i po sprawie. Pozdrawiam.


Czyli w kalenicy???

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak o ile jest kalenica! W dachu namiotowym jej nie ma więc w każdym polu możliwie najwyżej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Napisał ZBYSZEK_SK
> 
> ...Czy w deskowaniu wykonać dziury - otwory, czy jakieś kominki wentylacyjne ?
> 
> 
> Usuń po jednej desce z górnej części każdego pola i po sprawie. Pozdrawiam.


Ale membranę zostawić na całości tzn. membrana ma szczelnie zakrywać całe deskowanie ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## majki

Witam
Czy w obecnych warunkach pogodowych jeśli ma być kładziona papa na deskowaniu, jest przeznaczona do zgrzewania, można ją przybijać ?
Pytam, bo jakoś nie widzę żeby na deski, które i tak są albo mokre, albo co więcej oblodzone, na ciepło kłaść papę ...   :Confused:  
Może ktoś poradzić ?
Albo wtedy inną papę dać ... ?

dzięki, pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Witam
> Czy w obecnych warunkach pogodowych jeśli ma być kładziona papa na deskowaniu, jest przeznaczona do zgrzewania, można ją przybijać ?
> Pytam, bo jakoś nie widzę żeby na deski, które i tak są albo mokre, albo co więcej oblodzone, na ciepło kłaść papę ...   
> Może ktoś poradzić ?
> Albo wtedy inną papę dać ... ?
> 
> dzięki, pozdrawiam, majki


Na mój daszek dekarze położyli w grudniu 07 membranę. I tak sobie leży przybita kontrłatami do pełnego deskowania. 
W ubiegłym tygodniu wiało jak cholera (zmiana pogody) - obserwowałem sobie te membranę jak powiewała na wietrze.
I daje głowę że jesli by to była papa to wiatr by ja porozrywał.
Piszę to ze względu na to iż widziałem jak wiatr poszarpał papę na dachu (u jednego z sąsiadów).
Dlatego jestem zwolennikiem membrany ale wiem że Andrzej Wilhelmi zaleca papę.

----------


## Paulina&Pawe?

Witam 
My mamy pełne deskowanie + papa ( deski wykorzystane ze stropu monolitycznego + dokupienie 4m3 impregnowanych, za deski płaciliśmy 580pln ), dla tych co sie boja dodatkowego obciążenia - wybraliśmy dachówkę ceramiczną TANDEM Mayer - Holsena gdzie waga 1m2 to TYLKO 33,58 kg.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

[quote="ZBYSZEK_SK"]


> ... jestem zwolennikiem membrany ale wiem że Andrzej Wilhelmi zaleca papę.


Jest mi niezmiernie miło, iż moje opinie cieszą się takim uznaniem. Dziękuję. Oczywiście nie jestem przeciwnikiem membran. Jednak w przypadku gdy nie planujemy od razu zakrywać docelowo to zdecydowanie papa. Prawidłowo zamontowanej papie zimowe wiatry nic nie zrobią.

"majki" nie przygrzewa się papy do desek. Pierwsza warstwa papy mocowana jest mechanicznie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## majki

Panie Andrzeju - czyli rozumiem idą 2 warstwy ? Pierwsza mocowana mechanicznie ( czyli papiaki + podkładki ) a 2 warstwa "zgrzewana" z tą pierwszą ?
Czy w takim przypadku nie wystarczy 1 warstwa z oczywiście zakładkami tak 10-15 cm ? W moim przypadku będzie od razu szła dachówka ( ale jestem zdecydowany na papę ), więc pod dachówkę chyba 1 warstwa wystarczy ... ?

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## majki

Taaak... a teraz napisze, że już ta papa tak mi nie łazi po głowie ...   :Roll:   Jestem po rozmowie z dekarzem, padło stwierdzenie o "oddychaniu", że deskowanie z papą nie oddycha, a z folia a raczej membraną oddycha.
Padła propozycja : http://www.corotop.com.pl/strong_01.php?s=3. Niby po 3,6 zł/m2, to taniej co najmniej o 1 zł na m2 niz papa ...
Może ktos się na ten temat wypowiedzieć ? Może jakies doświadczenia ... ?

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A co to znaczy oddycha? Warto zrobić z tej folii (membrany) worek założyć na głowę i spróbować oddychać. Może wówczas skończą się te pisania o oddychających foliach. Jak pamiętam poddasze jest nieużytkowe więc folia czy papa nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Tak czy inaczej to nieużytkowe poddasze należy wentylować np. dwa kominki wentylacyjne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## majki

Panie Andrzeju - dziękuję   :big grin:  
A co z tą papą - można mimo, że np. powinna być mocowana termicznie, bić papiaki ? Nie zaszkodzi to tej papie ?

z góry dzięki, pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Piapiaki bijemy w górnym rzędzie, który będzie zakryty następnym pasem papy. Kolejne mocowanie to przybicie kontrłat. Połączenia pasów pap można zgrzać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## majki

No to męczę dalej   :Wink2:   Padło stwierdzenie, że ciężko wykończyć papę przy rynnie tak, by skropliny (?) dobrze spływały do rynny. Podobno folie lepiej. A więc jak to powinno wyglądać ? Wydawało mi się, że jak kończy się deskowanie, to papa za deski "wystaje" 2-3 cm i to "wchodzi" w "obrys" rynny ...
To takie skomplikowane ???   :Roll:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## TomekC73

Witam

Jestem na etepie adaptacj projektu arch-bud. W projekcie przewidziany jest dach o konstrukcji jętkowo-płatwiowej bez deskowania (tylko płyta gk wełna 18cm, folia, dachówka ceramiczna). Dopuszczalne obciążenie dachu to 0,60kPa (jeśli dobrze mówię to 60 kg/m2 dachu). 
Również poważnie zastanawiam się nad deskowaniem i nie wiem czy warto. Ale pyt
- czy tak zaprojektowana weźba d nie jest za słaba?, czy należało by ją wzmocnić?
-jak długo może się wydłużyć budowa?
-jak wyższy w % jest koszt w stos do folii?
-jak z  akustyką i stratami ciepła w stos do folii
-i w ogóle czy warto?

Muszę się zdecydować i proszę o obiektywne porady również tych Państwa którzy nie mają odeskowania dachu.

Pozdrawiam
Tomek  :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dużo pytań a mało konkretów.
 Masz więźbę zaprojektowaną pod dachówkę to co to znaczy, że jest za słaba?
Twoja budowa wydłuży się tak długo jak długo nie będziesz miał kasy na jej zakończenie.
Koszt deskowania to 25,- za 1 m2 (materiał z robocizną).
Za akustykę i straty ciepła odpowiada izolacja cieplna a nie deskowanie.
Moim zdaniem warto choćby z takich powodów: deskowanie usztywnia dach, ujednolica obciążenia, pozwala na późniejsze wykonanie krycia docelowego (oczywiście przy zastosowaniu papy). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Padło stwierdzenie, że ciężko wykończyć papę przy rynnie tak, by skropliny (?) dobrze spływały do rynny. Podobno folie lepiej...


Takie stwierdzenia mogą padać z ust osoby nie mającej pojęcia o wykonaniu okapu. Jest jeszcze wielu dekarzy, którzy z okapem mają problemy. Na jego wykonanie nie ma wpływu materiał zastosowany na krycie wstępne! Ani folia ani papa nie powinny "wchodzić" do rynny. Do rynny "wchodzi" blaszany pas nadrynnowy.
Papa jest trudniejszym materiałem gdyż nie toleruje błędów wykonania. Te błędy wychodzą od razu podczas gdy przy kryciu folią część błędów wykonawczych pojawia się po pewnym czasie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TomekC73

Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedź. Utwierdza mnie w przekonaniu, że warto deskować dach.
Natomiast nie potrzebne są uszczypliwości typu cyt,,Twoja budowa wydłuży się tak długo jak długo nie będziesz miał kasy na jej zakończenie,,. Każdy z nas budujących doskonale zdaje sobie sprawę jak wiele zależy od kasy, ale nie każdy musi się znać na budowlance dlatego czasami jest dużo pyt a mało konkretów.

Pozdr
Tomek

----------


## majki

Panie Andrzeju - dziękuję za odpowiedź. Nie wydaje mi się, żeby "mój" dekarz nie wiedział jak to zrobić   :Wink2:   "Wyczułem" raczej nacisk "małketingowy" na folię. Ale zdecydowałem się na pierwotną opcję jak w projekcie - deskowanie + papa.
Tomek - ja potwierdzam - warto deskować dach. Jak widzę teraz ( możesz zajrzeć do dziennika - ostatnie posty ) mam ten etap obecnie, utwierdza mnie to w przekonaniu o szeroko rozumianej "solidności" takiego dachu.
A i nie napinaj się na te "uszczypliwości" - wierz mi że nie są. Pobędziesz trochę na Forum, to załapiesz   :Wink2:  
I co do ceny 25 zł/m2 - jeśli to samo deskowanie, to ok. Ja mam deski impregowane po około 17 zł/m2 ( 570 zł/m3 ). Ale już z papą to daje blisko 22 zł/m2 sam materiał ( nie liczę gwoździ ). Do tego robocizna - uznajmy że 10 zł/m2, to masz za wszystko prawie 35 zł/m2. Jak masz 150 m2 dachu to jeszcze z Bogiem. A jak masz prawie 400 jak ja - to już sobie pomyśl i policz ...   :Confused:  
Ja mam ponad połowę desek "swoich" z własnego lasu więc "trochę" kosztów mi odpadło ...   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## TomekC73

majki dzięki

Już się nie napinam  :Wink2:   i zaraz wskoczę do Twojego dziennika

pozdr
Tomek

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tomek to nie była uszczypliwość to życie. No ale jakie pytanie taka odpowiedź może trochę uszczypliwa. Przepraszam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TomekC73

Andrzej 

Nie ma sprawki  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## windows

No to teraz Ja. Przeczytałem ten post o deskach "od deski do deski".
Mam pytanie. Czy moge cały dach wydeskować płytami OSB o grubości 15mm na to wszystko Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna AquaTec 95  "T"  :Lol:   i wszystko zakończone dachówką ceramiczną sirius13 z podwojną zakładką. Chcę dodać że cały dach będzie wykonany za jednym razem czyli baz zadnych przerw miedzy kryciami. Moje pytanie jest takie: czy to jest prawidłowe i dobre dobranie materiałów?

----------


## sli

*Jestem zwolennikiem deskowania dachu i tak też wykonam u mnie w domku, ale mam pewne wątpliwości odnośnie jego wykonania.*
Może mi je ktoś rozwieje?

*Wg mojej wiedzy warstwy powinny wyglądać tak (patrząc od spodu):*
1. płyta kartongipsowa (już nie piszę o farbie...  :wink: )
2. folia paroszczelna (posklejana z zakładkami tak aby faktycznie była szczelna)
3. izolacja termiczna (jakaś wełna w 2 warstwach lub coś tam innego)
4. szczelina wentylacyjna (pustka powietrzna)
5. deski
6. papa
7. łaty, kontrłaty (zawsze mylę które są które, ale wiem o co chodzi)
8. dachówka

A teraz moje wątpliwości   :Confused: :
*Ad.2.*
Jak zrobić przepusty przez folię (na kable elektryczne, wentylację mechaniczną, gorące halogeny itp.) aby folia faktycznie była szczelna? Czy warto stosować folie z warstwą aluminium, czy to coś daje?
*Ad.3.*
Jak napisałem - standardowo daje się 2 warstwy prostopadle do siebie jakieś wełny, łącznie 25-30 cm. Ale zastanawiam się czy nie dać tam izolacji z płyt drewnopochodnych ze względu na lepszą ochronę przed upałem niż wełna (tzw. przesunięcie czasowe, ze względu na dużo większą pojemność cieplną tego materiału niż wełny mineralnej/skalnej), tu można poczytać o co mi chodzi:
http://www.steico.com/index.php?star...e04c5510bfec3a
http://dom.gazeta.pl/Ladny-Dom/1,72179,4141785.html
A może dać jako kompromis 1 warstwę płyty drewnopochodnej i 1 warstwę wełny (a jeśli tak to którą wyżej, a którą niżej?).
I pytanie uzupełniające - co z ochroną przeciwpożarową? (z tego względu do dachu nie chcę pakować styropianu...).
*Ad.4.*
Jak poprawnie wykonać szczelinę wentylacyjną? Z tego co wyczytałem hulający tam wiatr wywiewa nam ciepełko z wełny, więc izolacja cieplna pogarsza się (brakuje wiatroizolacji). Może warto byłoby jakoś zamontować nad wełną dodatkową folię paroprzepuszczalną (jakąś tanią), która pełniłaby dodatkowo funkcję wiatroizolacji? Tylko jak to wykonać?
*Może zrobić tak:* na krokwie założyć folię paroprzepuszczalną, później na krokwiach nabić jakieś drewniane dystanse (deseczki o grubości 2-3 cm i szerokości krokwi) w celu uzyskania szczeliny wentylacyjnej, dopiero na to przybić deski, papę, łaty, kontrłaty i dachówkę?
A może są jakiś inne, genialne i proste sposoby na wykonanie szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskami, ale tak aby wiatr nie wywiewał ciepła z wełny (bo jak dobrze wiadomo powietrze w wełnie dobrze izoluje cieplnie tylko wtedy, kiedy jest w bezruchu...)?

Wiem, że się mocno rozpisałem, ale może ktoś się w to jednak wczytał i na dodatek jakoś podpowie?  :big grin: 
W szczególności liczę na pomoc Pana *Andrzeja Wilhelmiego*. Z góry dziękuję.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Tomek to nie była uszczypliwość to życie. No ale jakie pytanie taka odpowiedź może trochę uszczypliwa. Przepraszam. Pozdrawiam.


Andrzej, podziwiam Twoją cierpliwość.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Andrzej, podziwiam Twoją cierpliwość.


Ja z dużym zainteresowaniem czytam Twoje wypowiedzi i podziwiam wykwintny dowcip. Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"sli" wszystkich problemów nie da się wyjaśnić w kilku słowach. W szczelinie wentylacyjnej nie wieją żadne wiatry występuję tam przepływ laminarny dławiony oporami na długości szczeliny. Im szczelina dłuższa tym powinna być szersza i tak jeżeli długość połaci przekracza 6 m to szczelina powinna mieć minimum 4 cm. W związku z powyższym uważam, że żadne wiatroizolacje na skośnych powierzchniach nie są potrzebne a moim zdaniem są wręcz szkodliwe.
Trudno określić parametry wełny drzewnej a szczególnie jej odporność na zawilgocenie (w ostatniej warstwie wilgotność największa). Przed promieniami słonecznymi (upałem) chroni Cię dachówka, szczelina wentylacyjna pod pokryciem warunkowana grubością kontrłat, deski lub płyta OSB i kolejna szczelina wentylacyjna. Te dwie szczeliny z powietrzem i do tego będącym w ruchu są doskonałym izolatorem od nagrzanego dachu.
Szczelina wentylacyjna utworzy się samoistnie gdy stosuje się wełnę w płytach o określonej grubości a nie maty. Płyty z wełny szklanej przycięte szerzej o 2 cm od rozstawu krokwi trzymają się samoczynnie bez żadnych drutów czy sznurków a dodatkowo podtrzyma je folia paroizolacyjna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stefan12

> Im szczelina dłuższa tym powinna być szersza i tak jeżeli długość połaci przekracza 6 m to szczelina powinna mieć minimum 4 cm


. 

 Czy jest gdzieś to szerzej opisane?? ( jakiś link)  :Wink2:

----------


## czandra

> No to teraz Ja. Przeczytałem ten post o deskach "od deski do deski".
> Mam pytanie. Czy moge cały dach wydeskować płytami OSB o grubości 15mm na to wszystko Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna AquaTec 95  "T"   i wszystko zakończone dachówką ceramiczną sirius13 z podwojną zakładką. Chcę dodać że cały dach będzie wykonany za jednym razem czyli baz zadnych przerw miedzy kryciami. Moje pytanie jest takie: czy to jest prawidłowe i dobre dobranie materiałów?


Nie rozumiem. Jeżeli chcesz dać folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, to po co ci te płyty OSB? Sama folia wyjdzie taniej. Jeżeli natomiast chcesz dać płyty, to na nie dajesz papę. Folia paroprzepuszczalna nie jest wówczas potrzebna.

----------


## stefan12

*Do windows:*

 Folia, o której piszesz (AQUATEC 95 "T")  nie nadaje się na pełne deskowanie.  Na pełne deskowanie można stosować folie AQUATEC 150 "T".
 Zobacz tu:
http://www.dachy-proster.com/dachy-asortyment-11.html

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Im szczelina dłuższa tym powinna być szersza i tak jeżeli długość połaci przekracza 6 m to szczelina powinna mieć minimum 4 cm
> 			
> 		
> 
> . 
> 
>  Czy jest gdzieś to szerzej opisane?? ( jakiś link)


Tego nie wiem natomiast oczywistą rzeczą jest, iż opory przepływu gazu czy cieczy są wprost proporcjonalne do długości kanału. Myślę, że więcej na ten temat można się dowiedzieć zgłębiając teorię przepływów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sli

Dziękuję *Andrzeju* za wyjaśnienia.

----------


## joannaj75

Uaktualniam wątek bo : ostatnio czytałam że na pełne deskowanie nie tak dobrze jest kłaść papę ......że powoduje to skraplanie się wody pomiędzy papą a deskami i to powodować może gnicie desek .....*

Czy ktoś z Was robił pełne deskowanie pod dachówkę , jeżeli tak to czy kładł papę czy jest ktoś z doświadczeniem bez papy , a może trzeba kłaść folię na deskowanie .. są jakieś takie specjalne ?? Kurcze ten dach to WAŻNA sprawa...*

----------


## skorpio

> Uaktualniam wątek bo : ostatnio czytałam że na pełne deskowanie nie tak dobrze jest kłaść papę ......że powoduje to skraplanie się wody pomiędzy papą a deskami i to powodować może gnicie desek .....*
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was robił pełne deskowanie pod dachówkę , jeżeli tak to czy kładł papę czy jest ktoś z doświadczeniem bez papy , a może trzeba kłaść folię na deskowanie .. są jakieś takie specjalne ?? Kurcze ten dach to WAŻNA sprawa...*


Jestem właśnie na etapie dachu. Miałem takie same wątpliwości jak Ty. Dużo i długo analizowałem wszystkie wątki dotyczące tej materii, wchłaniałem niezliczone ilości informacji, rozmawiałem z osobami znajacymi się na rzeczy. Wynik? Dach odeskowany zaipregnowanymi dechami, pokryty membraną przeznaczoną do dachów szalunkowych Doerken Delta Foxx. Niektórzy mówią, że przesadziłem.

----------


## joannaj75

a liczyłeś jak wyszła ta folia w sosunku do papy o ile drożej .. wogóle jak cenowo ta folia chodzi za metr ....., fakt wiekszość ludzi kładzie PAPE.....ale przecież papa wogóle nie przepuszcza , to co z ewentualną wodą pod nią , a drzewo wiadomo co się z nim dzieje pod wpływem wody ....

Jakie masz pokrycie dachowe ?

----------


## skorpio

Membrana kosztowała mnie 12,50 PLN/m2 z dowozem na miejsce budowy. Pokrycie z dachówki ceramicznej.

----------


## joannaj75

no ok , a co przemówiło za tym , że wybrałeś zamiast papy tę folie jednak ?

----------


## skorpio

To, o czym pisałeś wcześniej - papa nie przepuszcza pary, więc mogą się pojawić problemy z wilgocią (chociaż prawidłowo wykonana wentylacja powinna załatwić ten temat, ja jednak jestem zwolennikiem zapobiegania niż leczenia). Dodatkowo mogący się pojawić smród bitumu w upalne dni (tu też prawidłowa wetylacja pomiędzy dachówką a papą może wyeliminować taką ewentualność, lecz trzymam się swojej zasady zapobiegania). A na koniec -lubię iść z duchem czasu. Żyjemy w XXI wieku, są nowe technologie, nowe materiały, sztab łebskich ludzi pracuje nad ulepszaniem jakości naszego życia więc należy z tego korzystać. Dodam jeszcze, że nigdzie nie zastosowałem papy jako izolacji. W świecie nowoczesnych, specjalnie dedykowanych folii uważam papę za przeżytek.

----------


## joannaj75

no tak .... a czy musi być koniecznie ta folia fox , bo są też inne taniej wychodzą na metrze o jakieś 2-3 zł , i też pisze że do odporwadzania wody z zewnątrz , np venta -s itd? czy ta jedynie pełni takie funkcje ze nadaje się na deskowanie ? 
tak wogóle to dzięki za rady  :smile:  zaoszczedziłeś mi czas :smile:

----------


## adam2007

A ile kosztuje papa do krycia dachu i jaki rodzaj jej powinien być ?
Rodzajów pap jest bardzo duzo. Z tego co wiem nie może być na podkładzie papierowym.

----------


## skorpio

> no tak .... a czy musi być koniecznie ta folia fox , bo są też inne taniej wychodzą na metrze o jakieś 2-3 zł , i też pisze że do odporwadzania wody z zewnątrz , np venta -s itd? czy ta jedynie pełni takie funkcje ze nadaje się na deskowanie ? 
> tak wogóle to dzięki za rady  zaoszczedziłeś mi czas


Są inne, innych firm, również z przeznaczeniem na deskowane dachy. Większość producentów ma w swojej ofercie mambrany na dachy deskowane i niedeskowane. Są i takie, których cena wynosi połowę ceny foxx'a. Do foxx'a przekonała mnie jakość wykonania (można chodzić po niej w trakcie prac dekarskich) i opinie dekarzy.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Napisał joannaj75
> 
> Uaktualniam wątek bo : ostatnio czytałam że na pełne deskowanie nie tak dobrze jest kłaść papę ......że powoduje to skraplanie się wody pomiędzy papą a deskami i to powodować może gnicie desek .....*
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was robił pełne deskowanie pod dachówkę , jeżeli tak to czy kładł papę czy jest ktoś z doświadczeniem bez papy , a może trzeba kłaść folię na deskowanie .. są jakieś takie specjalne ?? Kurcze ten dach to WAŻNA sprawa...*
> 
> 
> Jestem właśnie na etapie dachu. Miałem takie same wątpliwości jak Ty. Dużo i długo analizowałem wszystkie wątki dotyczące tej materii, wchłaniałem niezliczone ilości informacji, rozmawiałem z osobami znajacymi się na rzeczy. Wynik? Dach odeskowany zaipregnowanymi dechami, pokryty membraną przeznaczoną do dachów szalunkowych Doerken Delta Foxx. Niektórzy mówią, że przesadziłem.


Też byłem fanem membrany Doerken Delta "S". Taka mi zalecili w hurtowni
gdzie kupowałem dachówkę. Majstry też ją chwalili że super.
Do czasu aż przyszła potężna ulewa i na odeskowanym i podobno dobrze zafoliowanym dachu pojawiły sie liczne przecieki. Lało w kilkunastu miejscach a w kilku to waliło ciurkiem. Majstry mówili żeby sie nie martwic bo jak przyjdzie dachówka to będzie cacy.
Okazało się że kontrłaty były przybijane do krokwi gwoździami pierscieniowymi i te porobiły dziury w folii.
Rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem Doerkena i twierdził że "małe" przecieki na samej membranie moga być i tez twierdził że jak przyjdzie dachówka to bedzie cacy. Tylko do licha za szczelność pokrycia odpowiada krycie wstępne.
Kazałem majstrom wypier.....ć wszystkie łaty,kontrłaty i całą folię.
Kupiłem papę zdun-bit termozgrzewalną i od momentu jak został dach przykryty papa nie było ani jednego przecieku. Ale ja przez 14 dni stałem nad nimi na dachu i sprawdziłem każdy metr pokrycia dachu. Poprzybijane kontrłaty kazałem izolawać z góry i boków tak żeby woda nie podciekało pod kontrłaty.
Położyli dachówke Robena i od tego czasu mam spokój z dachem.
A te bajki o smrodzie od papy to miedzy bajki schować - jestem codziennie na budowie - nie ma żadnego smrodu a przeciez grzeje ładnie - dziś prawie 30stC
Chyba że ktoś położy lipna papę.
Duzo fachowych porad udziela w tej kwestii Andrzej Wilhelmi.
Osobiście polecam na pełne deskowanie papę, nie twierdzę że folia jest zła.
Tylko wszystko trzeba wykowac zgodnie ze sztuką.

----------


## brachol

co do papy to podobno najlepiej polozyc podkladowa termozgrzewalna wzmacniana wloknina poliestrowa SBS

----------


## skorpio

> Napisał skorpio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał joannaj75
> 
> ...


Właśnie. W Twoim przypadku zawinilli wykonawcy, nie membrana. Na opapowanym dachu "majstry" mogą poczynić jednakowe szkody. Tematu wykonawców celowo nie rozwijam, ponieważ zależy mi na ratowaniu resztek nerwów.

----------


## skorpio

A swoją drogą to na dachu są jednak miejsca, które bez pokrycia wierzchniego byłyby źródłem przecieku. Np. dachówka kominowa - przejście rury przez membranę czy też papę ciężko jest uszczelnić na tyle, aby bez poszycia zewnętrznego woda nie przeciekła.

----------


## przemekj21

Witajcie,
Ja tez sie zdecydowalem na pelne deskowanie, moj wykonawca wycenil mi ta robote na 10zl za metr. Mam zamiar klasc pape termozgrzewalna ale bede ja mechanicznie przytwierdzal.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## enickman

a jak zrobić wyloty u góry przy wentylacji wełny pod deskowaniem?
w ogóle czy je robić, czy szczelina na dole wystarczy?

----------


## przemekj21

Ja uwazam iz napewno nalezy zrobic taki otwor, moj wykonawca zamierza przed pokryciem wlasciwym oderwac gorne deski.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## martek1981

powiedzcie jeszcze jaką grubość desek zastosować? Ja mam w projekcie folie ale czy moge bez zadnych dodatkowych zmian zastosowac deski? jaki jest koszt papy na deskowany dach? dzieki za odpowiedzi bo tez stoje przed trudnym dylematem - deska czy folia  :smile:

----------


## joannaj75

zalezy to porównanie jaką chcesz tę folię , ale napewno taniej jest sama folia , niż nawet deski i papa..... no to jest dylemat , szczególnie jak odstajesz od innych bo większość wali folie i sie nie zastanawia ,.....

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> co do papy to podobno najlepiej polozyc podkladowa termozgrzewalna wzmacniana wloknina poliestrowa SBS


Dokładnie tak mam położoną: termozgrzewalna podkładowa na włókninie poliestrowej SBS Zdunbit. I ma ona ciekawa cechę że gwóźdź wbity w nią zostaje jakby owulkanizowany (otoczony ) syciwem asfaltowym w ten sposób że nie ma żadnej dziury w papie. Ponadto ma fantastyczna wytrzymałośc mechaniczną: w rękach człowiek jej nie rozerwie.
To takie moje własne doświadczenia na budowie.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> zalezy to porównanie jaką chcesz tę folię , ale napewno taniej jest sama folia , niż nawet deski i papa..... no to jest dylemat , szczególnie jak odstajesz od innych bo większość wali folie i sie nie zastanawia ,.....


Pewnie że folia jest tańsza, jesli jeszcze bez deskowania to hohoho jak tania.
U mnie wyszło szczególnie "tanio": folia+deski+papa+dodatkowe łaty.
Tanio jak cholera.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> .....ale przecież papa wogóle nie przepuszcza , to co z ewentualną wodą pod nią , a drzewo wiadomo co się z nim dzieje pod wpływem wody ....
> 
> Jakie masz pokrycie dachowe ?


A skąd tam się woda weźmie ????? Pod papą ???? No chyba że papa przecieka i woda leje z góry. Z dołu nie ma prawa być wody, bo drożna szczelina wentylacyjna usuwa ewentualną wilgoć (parę wodną).
Trzeba pamietac jedno że przy pełnym deskowaniu i papie trzeba wykonac dwie szczeliny wentylacyjne.
Sprawdźcie posty Andrzeja Wilhelmi on to dokładnie wyjasniał na forum.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał brachol
> 
> co do papy to podobno najlepiej polozyc podkladowa termozgrzewalna wzmacniana wloknina poliestrowa SBS
> 
> 
> Dokładnie tak mam położoną: termozgrzewalna podkładowa na włókninie poliestrowej SBS Zdunbit. I ma ona ciekawa cechę że gwóźdź wbity w nią zostaje jakby owulkanizowany (otoczony ) syciwem asfaltowym w ten sposób że nie ma żadnej dziury w papie. Ponadto ma fantastyczna wytrzymałośc mechaniczną: w rękach człowiek jej nie rozerwie.
> To takie moje własne doświadczenia na budowie.




Czy to jest taka papa : http://sklep.matbud.pl/p,pl,6270,ico...owana+sbs.html  ?

----------


## joannaj75

czyli metr tej papy wychodzi 18,40 brutto ?

----------


## przemekj21

Gdyby tak bylo to ten interes by byl naprawde malo oplacalny, 12 zl za metr papy to dramat. Ja zamierzam dac pape podkladowa tez termozgrzewalna ale nie za taka kase. Mysle o papie z dolnej polki za 5-6zl za metr.

----------


## adam2007

> Gdyby tak bylo to ten interes by bylo naprawde oplacalny. Ja zamierzam dac pape podkladowa tez termozgrzewalna ale nie za taka kase. Mysle o papie z dolnej polki za 5-6zl za metr.



No ja też o takiej myślałem bo na mój dach wyszło by pewnie ponad 40 rolek ,jeżeli po 130 pln za rolke to musiałbym wydać ponad 5000pln na samą papę. Tosz to zgroza.  :ohmy:

----------


## joannaj75

czym impregnować deski na pokrycie dachu ? proszę o namiary na te impregnaty , 
jeżeli mam deski z szalunków to oczyszczone też można tym impregnować? no i żeby można było malować te deski a nie zanurzać bo jak na budowie to samemu zrobić ?

----------


## przemekj21

Ja daje rowniez deski z szalunkow bo te sa ponoc najlepsze, mowie tutaj o impregnacji, cement je bardzo dobrze zaimpregnowal. Ale troszke je oczyszcze z betonu i zaimpregnuja normalnym impregnatem do drewna rowniez.

----------


## basia_z_lasu

Mój majster mówi, że super wykonany dach to po kolei od dołu ( pomijam płyty G-K i paroizolację):
1 Wełna bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej
2. Membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna na krokwie (by wełny nie przewiewało)
3. Kontrłaty zapewniajace wentylację
4. deskowanie
5. Folia niskoparorzepuszczalna lub papa
6.Kontrłaty
7. łaty 
8. dachówka

Jak kogoś na to stać, niech tak robi.

----------


## adam2007

> Ja daje rowniez deski z szalunkow bo te sa ponoc najlepsze, mowie tutaj o impregnacji, cement je bardzo dobrze zaimpregnowal. Ale troszke je oczyszcze z betonu i zaimpregnuja normalnym impregnatem do drewna rowniez.




To tak jak ja tylko nie wiem czy jeśli deski były impregnowane, a później wykorzystane na szalunki i oczyszczone to jest sens impregnować ponownie. Przecież beton , który nasączył drewno nie puści impregnatu.  :smile:

----------


## A_dam

Poczytałem sobie wątek. Zastanawiam się, czy ma sens deskowanie dachu w przypadku nieużytkowego poddasza? Ma ktoś deskowanie przy takim rozwiązaniu? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## przemekj21

> Napisał przemekj21
> 
> Ja daje rowniez deski z szalunkow bo te sa ponoc najlepsze, mowie tutaj o impregnacji, cement je bardzo dobrze zaimpregnowal. Ale troszke je oczyszcze z betonu i zaimpregnuja normalnym impregnatem do drewna rowniez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tak jak ja tylko nie wiem czy jeśli deski były impregnowane, a później wykorzystane na szalunki i oczyszczone to jest sens impregnować ponownie. Przecież beton , który nasączył drewno nie puści impregnatu.


Jezeli deski byly juz wczesniej impregnowane to oczywiscie ze nie ma sensu, moje deski wczesniej nie byly impregnowane i teraz po szalowaniu zamierzam je oczyscic i pomalowac cos tam napewno sadzie, zreszta beton jest tylko z jednej strony.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał przemekj21
> 
> ...



No jak tak to spoko, coś tam pomoże. Moje były z dachowych wzięte także juz zaimpregnowane.

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Napisał ZBYSZEK_SK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał brachol
> 
> ...


Tak to własnie ta papa.
Z całą odpowiedzialnościa mogę ją polecić.
A tak na marginesie nie jestem sprzedawcą takich materiałów.
Proowadzę hurtownię elektryczną - przewody,kable,osprzęt ,złącza kablowe,automatyka (www.elzap.pl).

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> Gdyby tak bylo to ten interes by byl naprawde malo oplacalny, 12 zl za metr papy to dramat. Ja zamierzam dac pape podkladowa tez termozgrzewalna ale nie za taka kase. Mysle o papie z dolnej polki za 5-6zl za metr.


Ja myślę że źle kombinujesz. Dachówke możesz dać tańszą cementową - jej jakość jest porównywalna z ceramiczną. Ale pape należy dać najlepszą: to ona decyduje o szczelności dachu. Ile zaoszczędzisz - 2000PLN ? W całkowitym koszcie wykonania dachu wartość papy czy folii to 5-10%. Czy warto dać tanią i prawdopodobnie kiepską folie czy papę ? No cóż decyzja należy do ciebie.

----------


## enickman

> Napisał przemekj21
> 
> Gdyby tak bylo to ten interes by byl naprawde malo oplacalny, 12 zl za metr papy to dramat. Ja zamierzam dac pape podkladowa tez termozgrzewalna ale nie za taka kase. Mysle o papie z dolnej polki za 5-6zl za metr.
> 
> 
> Ja myślę że źle kombinujesz. Dachówke możesz dać tańszą cementową - jej jakość jest porównywalna z ceramiczną. Ale pape należy dać najlepszą: to ona decyduje o szczelności dachu.


A widziałeś kiedyś zamki w cementowej i w ceramicznej?
Skoro papa decyduje o szczelności dachu, to tym co jej nie mają leje się na głowę? To może pod dachówkę dać gont bitumiczny?!?

----------


## przemekj21

> Napisał ZBYSZEK_SK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał przemekj21
> 
> ...


Wlasnie, uwazam podobnie jak Ty. Wiele osob z tego co sie orientowalem daje normalna pape na pokladzie tekturowym. Ja dam termozgrzewalna ale z dolnej polki, 12zl za metr to naprawde troche przesada. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ZBYSZEK_SK

> A widziałeś kiedyś zamki w cementowej i w ceramicznej?
> Skoro papa decyduje o szczelności dachu, to tym co jej nie mają leje się na głowę? To może pod dachówkę dać gont bitumiczny?!?


W innych wątkach na forum w których wypowiadaja się ludzie którzy wykonują dachy jest informacja że o szczelności pokrycia decyduje krycie wstępne, czyli folia lub papa. Z tego wynika że jak masz papę lub folię to po to ona jest żeby ci się nie lało na głowę.
Gont bitumiczny można dać pod dachówkę tylko po co ? 
Jest zbyt drogi, taniej jest dać papę lub folię.
Zresztą twój dach twój problem.

----------


## enickman

A propo gontu - podpowiem Ci - to się nazywa ironia

P.S. A zresztą dając gont postąpiłbym zgodnie z Twoim zaleceniem - to przecież najlepsza papa!

----------


## przemekj21

> Napisał przemekj21
> 
> A widziałeś kiedyś zamki w cementowej i w ceramicznej?
> Skoro papa decyduje o szczelności dachu, to tym co jej nie mają leje się na głowę? To może pod dachówkę dać gont bitumiczny?!?
> 
> 
> W innych wątkach na forum w których wypowiadaja się ludzie którzy wykonują dachy jest informacja że o szczelności pokrycia decyduje krycie wstępne, czyli folia lub papa. Z tego wynika że jak masz papę lub folię to po to ona jest żeby ci się nie lało na głowę.
> Gont bitumiczny można dać pod dachówkę tylko po co ? 
> Jest zbyt drogi, taniej jest dać papę lub folię.
> Zresztą twój dach twój problem.


Ale przecie zto nie ejst moja wypwiedz tylko kolegi 'enickman'

Ja poprostu robie pelne deskowanie, kryje to papa podkladowa termozgrzewalna nie drozsza niz 7 zl a pozniej za rok kryje to dachowka robena. To wszystko. Napewno nie dam papy za 12 zl.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy tak długim okresie czasu pomiędzy kryciem wstępnym a docelowym radzę zastosować papę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia. Posypka mineralna chroni ją przed promieniowaniem UV. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MST

Co sądzicie o podwójnej warstwie z folii wstępnego krycia, jeśli ktoś z różnych względów nie chce deskować? To załatwiałoby problem ewentualnych nieszczelności.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Merytorycznie nie ma to żadnego uzasadnienia. Jedna warstwa poprawnie zamontowanej folii daje 100% szczelności dachu! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MST

Może nie do końca doprecyzowałem. Chodzi mi o to, że po np. 15, 20 latach folia pewnie traci część swoich właściwości - sztywnieje, parcieje, etc, stajac się mniej odporna na rozerwanie, powstają być może dziurki tu i ówdzie. Zastosowanie podwójnej folii skompensowałoby pewnie ewentualny przeciek.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście nie skompensuje gdyż obie warstwy będą ulegały starzeniu w tym samym tempie. Renomowane firmy np. Tyvek udzielają 30 letniej gwarancji. Przy natychmiastowym zakryciu folii z wierzchu i od spodu z całą pewnością jej przydatność na dachu będzie dłuższa ale nigdy nie dorówna dachówce. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zOOr

A co ma trwałość dachówki do trwałości foli? Może porównamy folię do papy?  :razz:

----------


## MST

> Oczywiście nie skompensuje gdyż obie warstwy będą ulegały starzeniu w tym samym tempie. Renomowane firmy np. Tyvek udzielają 30 letniej gwarancji. Przy natychmiastowym zakryciu folii z wierzchu i od spodu z całą pewnością jej przydatność na dachu będzie dłuższa ale nigdy nie dorówna dachówce. Pozdrawiam.


Zgadza się, ale prawdopodobieństwo, że pękną w tym samym miejscu jest mało prawdopodobne. Przy 1 warstwie zacznie juz moczyć wełnę. A przy dwóch trafi woda na drugą warstwę i spłynie do rynny...

----------


## enickman

albo napotka na dziurę w drugiej warstwie  :Smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... prawdopodobieństwo, że pękną w tym samym miejscu jest mało prawdopodobne.


Oczywiście ale prawdopodobieństwo, że zewnętrzna pęknie niżej niż wewnętrzna jest 50% a drugie 50%, że będzie odwrotnie. A tak naprawdę to rozlecą się w tym samym czasie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## joannaj75

basia z lasu napisała : Mój majster mówi, że super wykonany dach to po kolei od dołu ( pomijam płyty G-K i paroizolację):
1 Wełna bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej
2. Membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna na krokwie (by wełny nie przewiewało)
3. Kontrłaty zapewniajace wentylację
4. deskowanie
5. Folia niskoparorzepuszczalna lub papa
6.Kontrłaty
7. łaty
8. dachówka 

w tym momęcie mamy w sumie folie razy 3 , bo jeszcze od środka paroizolacja czy to jest ok ? i jak przybić te kontrłaty jak na krokwiach jest membrana ?i po co ta szczelina z kontrłat jeśli membrana przylega do wełny , żeby wysuszać deski ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Membrana nie suszy desek! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marcin_Pe

Czy jest jakiś przepis jak takie deskowanie z papą zmontować? Będę to robił sam i nie chciałbym jakiegoś głupiego błędu popełnić. Wyczytałem że mocować trzeba górną krawędź - rozumiem że papiakami. Czy to znaczy że krawędź dolna warstwy "lata" luźno czy zakład trzeba kleić? Czy papiaki i kontrłaty powinno się jakoś izolować?

Andrzeju
czy mógłbyś użyć swojego autorytetu :wink:  i jednoznacznie doradzić jaką papę należy położyć na deskowanie? Gdzie jest ten złoty środek? Wg mnie 18zł/m2 to przesada...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pod dachówki dowolną bo nie będzie narażona na promieniowanie UV. Połączenia można zgrzać. Można przybić papę w kilku rzędach ale nieprzykryte papiaki powinny być zaizolowane np. lepikiem na zimno (czarna masa do podlepiania gontów bitumicznych). Papa jest trzymana przez kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brachol

> Czy jest jakiś przepis jak takie deskowanie z papą zmontować? Będę to robił sam i nie chciałbym jakiegoś głupiego błędu popełnić. Wyczytałem że mocować trzeba górną krawędź - rozumiem że papiakami. Czy to znaczy że krawędź dolna warstwy "lata" luźno czy zakład trzeba kleić? Czy papiaki i kontrłaty powinno się jakoś izolować?
> 
> Andrzeju
> czy mógłbyś użyć swojego autorytetu i jednoznacznie doradzić jaką papę należy położyć na deskowanie? Gdzie jest ten złoty środek? Wg mnie 18zł/m2 to przesada...
> 
> pozdrawiam


ja robilem tak:
deski zostaly przybite i potem kladlismy pape od gory w dol do mocowania uzywalismy wkretow i podkladek do papy mocowalismy tylko w miejscu zakladu podsuwajac dolny plat pod gorny i potem polaczenia zgrzewajac 
Robilismy to od gory zeby nie chodzic po polozonej papie gdyz ma ona lezec na dachu przez okolo 3 lata bez przykrycia docelowego 
co do papy to uzywalem takiej cena 11 zl za m2 a papa moim zdaniem naprawde dobra i powinna byc trwala ale zaznaczam ze dekarzem nei jestem

----------


## badboyryba-M05aL

Witam,


Widzę, że jestem kolejną osobą, która stanęła przed dylematem - deski+papa czy deski+membrana.

Wydaje mi się, że nikt nie potrafi podać jednoznacznej odpowiedzi co jest lepsze.
Pewnym jest, że folia jest krócej na rynku niż papa i jest rozwiązaniem mniej sprawdzonym niż papa.
Są też tacy nadgorliwcy, którzy robią dwie wartswy papy termozgrzewalnej na deskowaniu.

Jeną z membran, które mi polecono jest TYVEK PRO - cena 5 zł brutto mkw.
Porównywalnie z papa.....

pytanie co wybrać??????????????????????????

----------


## przemekj21

> Napisał Marcin_Pe
> 
> Czy jest jakiś przepis jak takie deskowanie z papą zmontować? Będę to robił sam i nie chciałbym jakiegoś głupiego błędu popełnić. Wyczytałem że mocować trzeba górną krawędź - rozumiem że papiakami. Czy to znaczy że krawędź dolna warstwy "lata" luźno czy zakład trzeba kleić? Czy papiaki i kontrłaty powinno się jakoś izolować?
> 
> Andrzeju
> czy mógłbyś użyć swojego autorytetu i jednoznacznie doradzić jaką papę należy położyć na deskowanie? Gdzie jest ten złoty środek? Wg mnie 18zł/m2 to przesada...
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> ...



Mozna wiedziec gdzie kupiles ta pape po tak okazyjnej cenie?

I czy Pan Andrzej Wilhelmi moglby cos sie wypowiedziec na temat tej papy, czy trzeba az tak dobra pape klasc na deskowanie, ktore bedzie bez pokrycia dachowka stalo okolo jeden rok?

Dzieki za odpowiedzi.

----------


## enickman

> Wydaje mi się, że nikt nie potrafi podać jednoznacznej odpowiedzi co jest lepsze.


Co jest lepsze to wiedzą chyba wszyscy - dlatego niestety jest droższe  :Smile:   ::-(:   :Smile:

----------


## brachol

> Mozna wiedziec gdzie kupiles ta pape po tak okazyjnej cenie?
> 
> I czy Pan Andrzej Wilhelmi moglby cos sie wypowiedziec na temat tej papy, czy trzeba az tak dobra pape klasc na deskowanie, ktore bedzie bez pokrycia dachowka stalo okolo jeden rok?
> 
> Dzieki za odpowiedzi.


W Poznaniu w hurtowni Chemik

----------


## krys1

> Witam,
> 
> 
> Widzę, że jestem kolejną osobą, która stanęła przed dylematem - deski+papa czy deski+membrana.
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że nikt nie potrafi podać jednoznacznej odpowiedzi co jest lepsze.


I pewnie takie dylematy będą jeszcze przez wiele lat. Moim skromnym zdaniem jeśli buduje się dom dla siebie to nie powinno się do bólu szukać najtańszych rozwiązań i nie do końca pewnych. Dach jest bardzo ważnym elementem całości i tak jak fundamenty powinien być wykonany jak najlepiej. 
Jeśli ktoś na izolację fundamentów stosuje zwykłą folię to po co mu papa na dachu?
Nikt nie wie jak się folia zachowa po paru latach pod dachówką (choć wiele osób na forum pisze, że się kruszy) ale wiemy jak zachowa się papa. Ja mam głowę spokojną. Na dachu - *papa* (na włókninie poliestrowej).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... czy trzeba az tak dobra pape klasc na deskowanie, ktore bedzie bez pokrycia dachowka stalo okolo jeden rok?


Przy tak długim oczekiwaniu na krycie docelowe powinno się zastosować papę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia. Papę przed promieniowaniem UV chroni posypka mineralna.
Wracając do dylematu papa na deskowaniu czy folia na deskowaniu nasuwa się pytanie: jaki jest sens deskowania dachu pod folię skoro ona tego nie wymaga? Jak decydujemy się na folię to nie deskujmy dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## djcezar

Witam wszystkich
Może mi ktoś powiedzieć jakiej długości oraz szerokości powinny mieć deski na pełne deskowanie aby to się trzymało kupy. Deski z tego co się orientuję to sosnowe tylko czy mogą być świezo ścięte, czy mają być heblowane oraz czy można zrezygnować z frezowania na pióro i wpust.


Pozdrawiam Wszystkich Dj_

----------


## am76

Dość dobrze opisano temat tutaj: http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/d...6724_14109.htm

Wynika z tego, że deski nie mogą być na pióro i wpust bo muszą być między nimi szczeliny w celu odprowadznenia wilgoci do szczeliny wentylacyjnej. 
Jeśli robisz dolną szczelinę wentylacyjną to wtedy zapewne nie ma to znaczenia ale trzeba się zastanowić jak będzie ona działać w okolicach okien połaciowych, kominów, wykuszy. Dochodzi jeszcze to, że taka szczelina może odprowadzać ciepło z wełny.

----------


## enickman

Gratuluję własnie trafiłeś do Złotych Myśli  :Smile: 

robiąc streszczenie przekręciłeś część zawartych tam informacji, które to z kolei także przekręcają rzeczywistość (no może tylko ubarwiają)
Zwróć uwagę, kto jest autorem tego artykułu:

Marma Polskie folie Sp. z o.o.

dalszy komentarz chyba zbędny

P.S. Może zapytać się redakcję, kiedy zamierza opublikować ten rewolucyjny tekst, który burzy to co do tej pory pisano na łamach pisma

----------


## przemekj21

Koledzy,
jak to jest kiedy sie ma dach czterospadowy jeszcze z dwoma duzymi jaskolkami, dwoma kominami i 5 oknami dachowymi (zdjecia do ogladniecia w galerii), czy w takim przypadku istnieje mozliwosc prawidlowego wykonania deskowania z papa? Czy nie jest to samobojstwem?
Rozumiem ze deski trzeba dociac w ten sposob by zostawic ta luke 2-4cm (w zaleznosci od dlugosci dachu) na rogach i pozniej ta pape narozna oderwac, w koszach mysle zeby zrobic podobnie ale jak rozwiazac sprawe przy oknach dachowych lub kominach?
Co myslicie o tym by pozniej na rogach, po oderwaniu papy polozyc kawalki folii dachowej, bo czy nie jest to zbyt ryzykowne by zostawic w wiezbe dachowa i izolacje bez zabezpieczenia w takich miejscach troche bardziej narazonych na niebezpieczentwo przemakania jak pod gasiorami? Czy ma to sens?
Prosze doradzcie, moze macie jakies inne pomysly jak rozwiazac pustke wentylacyjna pod deskowaniem?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## am76

> Gratuluję własnie trafiłeś do Złotych Myśli 
> 
> robiąc streszczenie przekręciłeś część zawartych tam informacji, które to z kolei także przekręcają rzeczywistość (no może tylko ubarwiają)
> Zwróć uwagę, kto jest autorem tego artykułu:
> 
> Marma Polskie folie Sp. z o.o.
> 
> dalszy komentarz chyba zbędny
> 
> P.S. Może zapytać się redakcję, kiedy zamierza opublikować ten rewolucyjny tekst, który burzy to co do tej pory pisano na łamach pisma


Nie patrzyłem kto to sponsorował. To co tam napisano jest dla mnie bardzo rozsądne. Nie mam podstaw do uważania, że membrana paroprzepuszczlana jeśli zostanie prawidłowo dobrana nie będzie trwała. Oczywistym jest że każdy producent będzie popierał rozwiązania z wykorzystaniem swoich produktów.

Inni producenci membran również proponują takie rozwiązania, np: http://www.multi-comforthouse.pl/3.pdf

Wydaje się, że dolna szczelina wentylacyjna może być niekorzystna ze względów energetycznych w domach energooszczędnych. Poza tym zajmuje miejsce które można wypełnić wełną.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak sie chce sprzedać produkt to można różne rzeczy wypisywać! Równie dobrze można napisać, że okna w domu są zbyteczne bo przez nie tylko strata energii. Jest to bardzo logiczne uzasadnienie bo niby ile czasu spędzamy w domu? Ludzie czynni zawodowo praktycznie ograniczają swój  pobyt do spania. Więc po co okna?! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## am76

Kiepski przykład. Okna są potrzebne. Papowanie dachu nie jest. Dużo ludzi wokoło buduje domy - 90% nie ma papowania dachu. Nie jest im potrzebne. Nie będą zaglądać pod dachówkę przez najbliższe kilkadziesiąt lat i mogą mieć głęboko w d. co pod nią jest.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kiepski argument! Oczywiście, ze nie będą zaglądać bo niby poco? Gorzej jak przyjdzie im remontować dach zanim spłacą kredyt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krys1

Mam dach z pełnym deskowaniem pokryty papą. Pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem będzie szczelina wentylacyjna. Może ktoś wie jak prawidłowo wykonać i utrzymać tę szczelinę od strony elewacji budynku (tak aby wykonawca elewacji nie zapchał jej wełną )i aby była jeszcze dodatkowo zabezpieczona przed np. gryzoniami ?????????????????????

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wełna elewacyjna jest twarda. Odpowiednio docięta pozostawi szczelinę. Wklejając siatkę w górnej warstwie można zatopić pociągając pod same deski drobniutką metalową siatkę (oczka 1x1 lub 2x2 mm) szerokości 15~20 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## am76

> Kiepski argument! Oczywiście, ze nie będą zaglądać bo niby poco? Gorzej jak przyjdzie im remontować dach zanim spłacą kredyt. Pozdrawiam.


Zgadza się - i właśnie dla tego trzeba się nad tym dobrze zastanowić. Niektórzy twierdzą że dach zgnije jak będzie opapowany, inni mówią, że membrana popęka i że osy powygryzają w niej dziury. Ja sam nie wiem komu wierzyć.
Ale trzeba też przyznać, że nie mamy jeszcze dużego doświadczenia w zabudowie i zamieszkaniu poddaszy na taką skalę jak obecnie. Teraz na poddaszach się poprostu żyje - łazienki, kuchnie, pralnie. Nie jestem pewien czy te szczeliny wentylacyjne pod opapowanymi deskami będą skuteczne (w szczególności jak dach nie jest prosty, np. w kształcie litery L albo T). Dawniej poddasza nie były zamieszkałe.

----------


## krys1

> Wełna elewacyjna jest twarda. Odpowiednio docięta pozostawi szczelinę. Wklejając siatkę w górnej warstwie można zatopić pociągając pod same deski drobniutką metalową siatkę (oczka 1x1 lub 2x2 mm) szerokości 15~20 cm. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Napewno dopracujemy ten temat. O efektach napiszę  :smile:

----------


## djcezar

> am76
> Dość dobrze opisano temat tutaj: http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/d...6724_14109.htm 
> 
> Wynika z tego, że deski nie mogą być na pióro i wpust bo muszą być między nimi szczeliny w celu odprowadznenia wilgoci do szczeliny wentylacyjnej. 
> Jeśli robisz dolną szczelinę wentylacyjną to wtedy zapewne nie ma to znaczenia ale trzeba się zastanowić jak będzie ona działać w okolicach okien połaciowych, kominów, wykuszy. Dochodzi jeszcze to, że taka szczelina może odprowadzać ciepło z wełny.


Tylko jeszcze jakiej szerokości będą najlepsze, w artykule pisze, że 10cm ale bez wentylacji bo muszą być szczeliny, myśle, że 20cm dechy 20mm wystarczą.

----------


## brachol

deski ns deskowanie najlepiej 10-12 cm takie deski mniej pracuja niz szersze a grubosc 2 cm ale to tez troche zalezy od rozstawu krokwi

----------


## am76

W artykule piszą o 11cm. 20 to zdecydownie inny rozmiar. Ktoś wcześniej napisał że artykuł jest sponsorowany - tym lepiej bo producent membran zapewne dobrze wie jakie mają być te deski i szczeliny między nimi.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A moim zdaniem nie wie! Kolejny raz zapytam: w jakim celu deski pod folię skoro folia tego nie wymaga?! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## am76

Pewnie nie są potrzebne ale jak kto chce to może dać. Ten wątek jest o deskowaniu - nie czytałem - skoro tak dużo jest w nim postów to zapewne można gdzieś przeczytać po co te deski.

----------


## joannaj75

no to po co się deskuje dachy > ? przecież to w pewien sposób usztywnia taki dach , jak ma się wywalić deski to można je tak wykorzystać .....folia nie wymaga deskowania to pewne ale też nie szkodzi to foli a dach lepszy -więc o co jakieś ALE !?
Wiadomo że są tacy co preferują na deski tylko pape no i ok, ale to nie znaczy że na deski foli nie można kłaść -czy nie ?

----------


## skorpio

> Wiadomo że są tacy co preferują na deski tylko pape no i ok, ale to nie znaczy że na deski foli nie można kłaść -czy nie ?


Zgadza się. I dlatego na rynku są membrany o różnym przeznaczeniu, m.in. do dachów deskowanych.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> jak ma się wywalić deski to można je tak wykorzystać .....folia nie wymaga deskowania to pewne ale też nie szkodzi to foli a dach lepszy -więc o co jakieś ALE !?


A skąd ta pewność, że nie szkodzi to folii? Ile dobrych desek z budowy nadaje się na dach? Więc co to są za argumenty? Jak dotąd nie spotkałem żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia stosowania desek pod folię. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## badboyryba-M05aL

Witajcie,

Mamkilka pytań, które być może już się przewinęły ale dla uścićlenia spytam raz jeszcze - 

 czy to prawda, że dach po odeskowaniu i opapowaniu musi mieć jakieś specjalne otwory lub szczeliny wentylacyjne?

w jaki sposób należy ułożyć pod takim dachem wełnę? czy należy zostawić odstęp między deskami a wełną?

co zrobić z otorem, który pozostaje między deskami a murłatą - zabić deskami?

----------


## jz

> A skąd ta pewność, że nie szkodzi to folii? Ile dobrych desek z budowy nadaje się na dach? Więc co to są za argumenty? Jak dotąd nie spotkałem żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia stosowania desek pod folię. Pozdrawiam.


Ja również nie widzę żadnych powodów do stosowania desek pod membranę dachową. Stabilność konstrukcji czy wygłuszenie kompletnie mnie nie przekonuje. Inaczej jednak twierdzą wykonawcy.
Jak myślisz, dlaczego wykonawcy, np. mój, namawiają klienta na deskowanie (mój proponuje mi deskowanie + membrana)? Bo łatwiej im później kłaść membranę i dachówkę oraz chodzić po takim dachu? Innego wyjaśnienia nie potrafię znaleźć...

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> A skąd ta pewność, że nie szkodzi to folii? Ile dobrych desek z budowy nadaje się na dach? Więc co to są za argumenty? Jak dotąd nie spotkałem żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia stosowania desek pod folię. Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> Ja również nie widzę żadnych powodów do stosowania desek pod membranę dachową. Stabilność konstrukcji czy wygłuszenie kompletnie mnie nie przekonuje. Inaczej jednak twierdzą wykonawcy.
> Jak myślisz, dlaczego wykonawcy, np. mój, namawiają klienta na deskowanie (mój proponuje mi deskowanie + membrana)? Bo łatwiej im później kłaść membranę i dachówkę oraz chodzić po takim dachu? Innego wyjaśnienia nie potrafię znaleźć...





No jeżeli stabilność konstrukcji Cię nie przekonuje to wszystko wyjaśnia skąd taki pogląd.

----------


## jz

> No jeżeli stabilność konstrukcji Cię nie przekonuje to wszystko wyjaśnia skąd taki pogląd.


Więźba dachowa jest wystarczająco stabilna bez deskowania - dlatego mnie to nie przekonuje. Architekci nie projektowali by dachów bez deskowania, gdyby tak nie było.
Druga sprawa to to, że siatka stworzona przez łaty i kontrłaty też poprawia stabilność konstrukcji, chociaż tak jak napisałem wyżej - to nie ma żadnego znaczenia, ponieważ konstrukcja więźby jest wystarczająco stabilna.

----------


## enickman

jesteś może projektantem?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Prawdą jest że pełne deskowanie usztywnia dach ale lepszym usztywnieniem jest nawet cienka płyta OSB. Są bardziej skuteczne i ekonomiczne sposoby sztywnienia więźby dachowej np. taśma perforowana. Takie usztywnienie jest stosowane np. na dachach pawilonów LIDL-a. Tak więc kolejny chybiony argument. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jz

> Prawdą jest że pełne deskowanie usztywnia dach ale lepszym usztywnieniem jest nawet cienka płyta OSB. Są bardziej skuteczne i ekonomiczne sposoby sztywnienia więźby dachowej np. taśma perforowana. Takie usztywnienie jest stosowane np. na dachach pawilonów LIDL-a. Tak więc kolejny chybiony argument. Pozdrawiam.


Usztywnianie usztywnianiem. Ale czy jest w ogóle sens cokolwiek usztywniać?
Wg tradycyjnej metody pokrywania dachów papą przeznaczenie desek na pewno nie jest takie, żeby usztywniać konstrukcję...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak najbardziej jest sens a czasami wręcz obowiązek czy konieczność. Łaty nie sztywnią więźby a kominy nie są dla niej oporem. O konieczności sztywnienia więźby decyduje projektant (konstruktor). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## joannaj75

ja mam projekt gotowy z Archetonu i mam w projekcie pełne deskowanie dachu plus membrana... chyba skoro się pod tym podpisali fachowcy to chyba po coś to jest a nie dla ich "widzimisie."
Ja już deski oczyściłam gwoździe powyciągałam i zaczyna się deskowanie.

----------


## tom13

Przeczytałam wszystkie posty i dalej nie wiem czy mam zastosować na pełne deskowanie papę termozgrzewalna podkładowa czy wierzchniego krycia. Nadmieniam, że cały dach będzie wykonywany w tym roku (tzn. deskowanie+papa+dachówka). Jaką papę wybrać?

----------


## adam2007

> Przeczytałam wszystkie posty i dalej nie wiem czy mam zastosować na pełne deskowanie papę termozgrzewalna podkładowa czy wierzchniego krycia. Nadmieniam, że cały dach będzie wykonywany w tym roku (tzn. deskowanie+papa+dachówka). Jaką papę wybrać?



Także w tym roku będę deskował i krył dachówką na gotowo. Do wczoraj byłem przekonany do papy ale jednak uważam ,że to przestarzałe już rozwiązanie i zdecydowałem się na specjalną folię wysokoparopzepuszczalną stosowaną właśnie do dachów deskowanych.   :big grin:

----------


## joannaj75

wczoraj na budowie rozkładałam tę membrane na warstwy , faktycznie w tej 1 są dziurki i tamtędy woda sobie wychodzi , natomiast na zewnątrz jest taka fajna jakby flizelina nie wpuszczająca wody do wewnątrz.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Do wczoraj byłem przekonany do papy ale jednak uważam ,że to przestarzałe już rozwiązanie ...


Nie jest to żadne przestarzałe rozwiązanie co nie zmienia faktu, że wybór należy do Ciebie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> ... Do wczoraj byłem przekonany do papy ale jednak uważam ,że to przestarzałe już rozwiązanie ...
> 
> 
> Nie jest to żadne przestarzałe rozwiązanie co nie zmienia faktu, że wybór należy do Ciebie. Pozdrawiam.



W sumie racja, źle się wyraziłem. W każdym razie idę w nowoczesność.  :Wink2:

----------


## TomekC73

Witam serdecznie

Nie czytałem wszystkich postów bo i tak zdecydowany jestem na pełne deskowanie dachu i nie chcę sobie mącić w głowie. Natomiast nie wiem czy propozycja mojego dekarza co do kolejności tych prac mnie zastanawia. Chodzi o to, że on chce równolegle deskować, papować i łacić. Ja cały czas myślałem, że powinno się najpierw skończyć jedno a dopiero później zaczynać drugie czyli najpierw na całości deski później na całości papa i dopiero kontrłaty, łaty i dachówka. Bardzo proszę znających się w temacie szanownych forumowiczów o opinię w tej sprawie i może jeszcze na co trzeba zwracać uwagę 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można tak i tak. Przy stromym dachu jest to racjonalne rozwiązanie. Niesie za sobą tylko jedno niebezpieczeństwo może uniemożliwić dokładne rozmierzenie dachu a to z kolei uniemożliwi równe rozłożenie łat. Uniemożliwi również wyprowadzenie płaszczyzny połaci. Może to skutkować np. zapadnięciem lub pofalowaniem połaci. Efekt to załamanie skośnych linii (pogorszenie estetyki dachu). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ignac1

Witam.
A ja mam inne pytanie. Czy jest sens stosowania pomijając wysoką cenę :sad:  papy wentylowanej ICOPAL - SZYBKI SYNTAN SBS WENTYLACJA BAZA 3?
Powinno to porawić wentylację deskowania, szczególnie jeśli będą jakieś błędy w szczelinie między deskowaniem a wełną.
pzdr

----------


## ewadora

No właśnie- dobre pytanie. Wygląda zachęcająco. Zwłaszcza ,ze mam w planach 2 wole oczka - więc o błędy  w wentylacji nietrudno - a raczej chyba nie za bardzo będzie jak ją uzyskać  :sad: . Cena na Allegro widziałam 17.70 /m2 więc chyba nie najgorzej zwłaszcza ,że jest to jakas spuer nowość opatentowana  i do tego SBS.
CZy ktoś używał - wie co zacz?

----------


## ignac1

pytałem sprzadawcy na allegro o bazę, bo ona wystawia wierzchnią i na razie nie mam odpowiedzi

----------


## pawlok

Witam.
Przeczytalem cały wątek ale  tego o co zapytam nie znalazłem.
Wydeskowali mi dach, zostawiajac na styku dwóch połaci dachowych - szczeline ok 2 cm nie przykrytą papą - wiem ze docelowo nad nią będą gąsiorychroniące przed deszczem .
Ale pytanie czy ta szczelina ma pełnić role "wentylacyjną" czy po prostu cieslom nie chcialo się tego wypełniac?
Wiem ze deski i tak beda pracowac i sie rozsczelniac ale pod papą a tu tej papy brak.
Pawlok

----------


## coulignon

> Witam.
> A ja mam inne pytanie. Czy jest sens stosowania pomijając wysoką cenę papy wentylowanej ICOPAL - SZYBKI SYNTAN SBS WENTYLACJA BAZA 3?
> Powinno to porawić wentylację deskowania, szczególnie jeśli będą jakieś błędy w szczelinie między deskowaniem a wełną.
> pzdr


Pytałem o to handlowca z Icopal. Odradził. Powiedział że lepszym rozwiązaniem (i chyba tańszym) jest papa Vivadach. Albo Wivadach - nie wiem jak sie to pisze.

----------


## mysweetbabys

Czy deskowanie jest zalezne od kątu dachu, my mamy maly spadek dachu bo 20 stopni i właściwie się zastanawiamy,będziemy kładli dachówke ceramiczna.

----------


## paJacek

Ja też mam kąt dachu 20 stopni i deskowałem pod dachówkę ceramiczną koramica.

----------


## mysweetbabys

> Ja też mam kąt dachu 20 stopni i deskowałem pod dachówkę ceramiczną koramica.


i jak to sie sprawuje u ciebie,chodzi mi o dachowke ceramiczna i tak maly kat dachu,tzn dachowke niby zaklada sie przy dachu wiekszym niz 22stopnie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pełne deskowanie i papa konieczne przy dachu o pochyleniu mniejszym niż 22*. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... czy ta szczelina ma pełnić role "wentylacyjną" ...


Zdecydowanie tak! Należy jednak tą szczelinę zabezpieczyć przed nawiewaniem śniegu np. Paskiem folii wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## caliato

Czy ktoś mógłby wskazać jaka powinna być wentylacja w poddaszach nieużytkowych? 

Priorytetem dla mnie byłoby schłodzenie poddasza w lecie.

Będę miał dachówkę ceramiczną na wiązarach kratowych,  nie będzie deskowania.  Pod dachówką, pod kontrłatami, chciałbym zastosować paroszczelną folię Delta Reflex.
Czy wystarczy zrobić "przewiewy pod dachówką do szczelny w kalenicy (przykrytej folią paroprzepuszczlną)? Czy też trzeba zrobić jakieś dodatkowe otwory w ścianach szczytowych, jak o tym pisze A. Murat w ostatnim 12 numerze Muratora str. 127?. Andrzej Wilhemi wspomniał  tu (dawno temu) o kominkach wentylacyjnych. A może dać jakieś okienka z siatką - będę miał 4 szczyty i pod okapem można coś zmieścić?

Dodam, że dach nie będzie ocieplany, a jedynie strop kondygnacji leżącej poniżej. Celem tej izolacji folią Delta Reflex ma być zapewnienie wodoszczelności (w pewnym zakresie - woda ma spływać z zakładek lub może wezmę z klejem) i przede wszystkim odbicie pewnej ilości ciepła od nagrzewającego się pokrycia ceramicznego. 

A  żeby nie było całkiem off topic, to dodam, że wydaje mi się, iż trąba powietrzna bardzo lubi zrywać dachy deskowane wraz z wiązarami (efekt żagla), a przy folii urwie ją wraz z dachówkami – lecz wiązary zostaną nienaruszone.

P.S. To mój pierwszy post na forum i z tej okazji wszystkich Forumowiczów serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Najskuteczniejszą formą są otwory w szczytach ale i one nie dadzą gwarancji obniżenia temperatury latem na  poddaszu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawlok

A ja pozwole sie dopytac jak prawidłowo zrobiony dach powinien wygladac patrząc z boku na przekrój ze skosami?
Wszedzie w gazetach pokazują rysunki/zdjecia frontowych płaszczyzn a bocznych brak.
Dzisiaj na budowie widziałem taki układ deski - warstawa folli paroprzepuszczalnej zawinieta i na tym dachowki skrajne.
Czy foli nie bedzei dopiero widac po wykonaniu podpbitki?
Jest po prostu przestrzen miedzy bkeim dachówki skrajnej a deskami w której widac ową folie.
Pawlok

----------


## A_dam

Ja mam zamiar wybudować dom parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem, ale wbiło mi się do głowy deskowanie i papowanie (tak dla świętego spokoju). Mam prośbę. Albo mnie utwierdźcie w tym co chcę zrobić, albo wybijcie mi to co mi się wbiło. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A czym chcesz pokryć swój dach? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## A_dam

Witam!
Dach chciałbym pokryć "jakąś" blachą na rąbek stojący. Muszę tylko przekonać swoją połowicę, której ta blacha się nie podoba. Dwa miesiące temu w czasie jazdy samochodem widziałem taki dach w Zamościu i tłumaczyłem jej, że to jest właśnie kryte na rąbek stojący. Widok tego dachu chyba ją przekonał, że to wcale nie jest brzydkie pokrycie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

o ile dobrze pamietam blacha na rąbek musi miec deskowanie.  I do tego jakiś pieruńsko drogi podkład. Chyba.  :Lol:

----------


## A_dam

No to mnie pocieszyłeś! Może przez to nie jest tak popularna jak blachodachówka? Przynajmniej w mojej okolicy nie ma takich pokryć.

----------


## coulignon

jeśli poznasz cenę wykonania dachu to bedziesz wiedział dlaczego  :big grin:

----------


## arturromarr

Dobrze, że ja nie mam takich dylematów, bo będę kładł gonty więc dach będzie pokryty OSB-kami.

----------


## A_dam

Coulignon? Serio piszesz?

----------


## A_dam

U Ciebie Arturromarr OSB-ki będą droższe niż moje planowane deski. A może się mylę? Deski mam zamiar "sam pozyskać". Roboty dużo, ale kilka tysięcy (tak mi sie wydaje) mogę zaoszczędzić. Masz jakieś namiary na dachy kryte gontami? W czym te gonty są lepsze od blachy?

----------


## coulignon

> Coulignon? Serio piszesz?


Patrzyłem kiedyś na takie blachy ale po wycenie pełnej dachu trochę mi odeszło. Kompletny system który oferewoła firma (nie pamiętema która) obejmował też specjalny podkład (wyglądający jak taki wielki kuchenny zmywak z siatkowanego tworzywa  :Lol:  )w cenie jakiejś bardzo niebotycznej. I dałem  sobie spokój.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Dobrze, że ja nie mam takich dylematów, bo będę kładł gonty więc dach będzie pokryty OSB-kami.


jak zaczniesz płacić za OSB-ki to możesz mieć dylemat, 100 płyt porządnych 22-jek to koszt ok. 10tyś zł.




> W czym te gonty są lepsze od blachy?


w niczym, to takie amerykańskie dziadostwo, idealny pomysł do ich domów z "tu baj forów"

----------


## zayonc

> Napisał pawlok
> 
> ... czy ta szczelina ma pełnić role "wentylacyjną" ...
> 
> 
> Zdecydowanie tak! Należy jednak tą szczelinę zabezpieczyć przed nawiewaniem śniegu np. Paskiem folii wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej. Pozdrawiam.


BIORĄC POD UWAGĘ TROCHĘ MOICH DOŚWIADCZEŃ UWAŻAM ŻE WARTO SIĘ SKUPIĆ NA WENTYLACJI STREF PRZY KOMINACH , OKNACH DACHOWYCH NO I PRZEDEWSZYSTKIM W DACHACH KOPERTOWYCH NA WENTYLOWANIU NAROŻYCZYLI KALENIC SKOŚNYCH ZA POMOCĄ SPECJALNYCH NACIĘĆ W KROKWIACH A BEZWZGLĘDNYM JEST ZASTOSOWANIE SZCZELINY W KALENICY PRZEKRYTEJ NAMIOTEM Z PAPY LUB MEMBRANY. WYMIENIALIŚMY JUŻ Z KOLEGAMI KROKWIE PO 8 LATACH Z ZAMKNIĘTĄ KALENICĄ. POZDRAWIAM JESTEM TU SWIEŻO MOGŁEM CZEGOŚ NIE DOCZYTAĆ

----------


## Margoth*

Przeczytałam początkowe i końcowe posty tej dyskusji i rozwiały się moje wszystkie wątpliwości dotyczące sposobu pokrycia dachu. W moim projekcie jest pełne deskowanie i tak zostanie. Mam jednak pytanie: czy przy pełnym deskowaniu ważny jest kolor dachówki, jeśli chodzi o nagrzewanie się pomieszczeń poddasza? Ciemniejszy kolor bardziej pochłania promienie słoneczne, chcielismy dać dachówkę antracytową, ale obawiam się, że zdechniemy w lecie. Zmieniliśmy decyzję i damy dachówkę brązową, niewiele jednak jaśniejszą, stąd moje pytanie.

----------


## jz

A ja, zanim zacząłem robić dach czytałem czytałem i czytałem... i zdecydowana większość ludzi polecała pełne deskowanie. Kierując się jednak zdrowym rozsądkiem zdecydowałem, żeby dachu nie deskować i jestem z tej decyzji BARDZO zadowolony. Moja ekipa od dachu polecała deskowanie, ale nie mówili, że to konieczność. Jak później wywnioskowałem, to deskowanie przydałoby im się, żeby po pierwsze więcej zarobić, a po drugie żeby mogli wygodniej chodzić po dachu... Żeby nie było, miałem w tym samym czasie możliwość obejrzenia świeżo wykonanych dachów z deskowaniem i bez deskowania. Zarówno pod pierwszym jak i pod drugim dachem jakoś mi na głowę nie kapało...

Teraz wiem, że wszelkie argumenty typu: odeskuj dach, a będziesz miał sztywniejszą konstrukcję to bzdura do kwadratu. Konstrukcja i jej sztywność zależy od więźby dachowej, która dociśnięta przez ciężar dachówki jest wystarczająco stabilna. Nie zauważyłem, żeby moim dachem bujało podczas nawet bardzo silnych wiatrów.

Inna sprawa, to ewentualne przecieki. Jeśli ktoś chce ocieplać poddasze praktycznie zaraz po wykonaniu dachu, to wierzcie mi, że niektórych przecieków przy deskowaniu nie zauważy się po pierwszym deszczu. Chwile potrwa zanim woda przedostanie się przez deskę, a następnie na krokiew. Przeciek przy membranie zauważy się o wiele szybciej (choć i tak w niektórych przypadkach trzeba czekać długo), ponieważ woda od razu będzie widoczna na krokwi i w dodatku łatwiej taki przeciek uszczelnić (możliwość uszczelnienia od środka). Przy deskowaniu więc musimy wykazać się większą czujnością przy wychwyceniu drobnych przecieków.

Myślałem, że dużym plusem dla deskowania będzie to, że przy deskowaniu nie będzie tak mocno wiało. No i rzeczywiście, praktycznie nie wieje, ale jestem bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczony tym, że przy samej membranie wcale nie wieje tak mocno. Myślałem, że membrana będzie trzepotać jak flaga, a tymczasem trzepotanie słychać tylko od czasu do czasu jak wiatr jest mocny i wleci jakąś dziurą przy ściance kolankowej.

Przed wykonaniem dachu nie byłem zwolennikiem deskowania. Po wykonaniu również nie jestem. Uważam, że to po prostu się nie opłaca.

----------


## adam2007

> Teraz wiem, że wszelkie argumenty typu: odeskuj dach, a będziesz miał sztywniejszą konstrukcję to bzdura do kwadratu. Konstrukcja i jej sztywność zależy od więźby dachowej, która dociśnięta przez ciężar dachówki jest wystarczająco stabilna. Nie zauważyłem, żeby moim dachem bujało podczas nawet bardzo silnych wiatrów.



Bzdurą to jest to co napisałeś powyżej. Sory ale troche śmiać mi się chce z tego bujania itd...  :Wink2:  
Z twojej wypowiedzi wynika ,że nie ma żadnych korzyści z deskowania dla inwestora tylko dla wykonawcy...zarobi więcej...będzie miał wygodniej chodzić...  :Lol:

----------


## Margoth*

> Moja ekipa od dachu polecała deskowanie, ale nie mówili, że to konieczność. Jak później wywnioskowałem, to deskowanie przydałoby im się, żeby po pierwsze więcej zarobić...


Ja, na szczęście, mam ustaloną kwotę ryczałtową za SSO.


Ale jak tam z tym kolorem dachówki: nikt nie wie?

----------


## jz

> Napisał jz
> 
> Teraz wiem, że wszelkie argumenty typu: odeskuj dach, a będziesz miał sztywniejszą konstrukcję to bzdura do kwadratu. Konstrukcja i jej sztywność zależy od więźby dachowej, która dociśnięta przez ciężar dachówki jest wystarczająco stabilna. Nie zauważyłem, żeby moim dachem bujało podczas nawet bardzo silnych wiatrów.
> 
> 
> 
> Bzdurą to jest to co napisałeś powyżej. Sory ale troche śmiać mi się chce z tego bujania itd...


Niekoniecznie. Gdybym zawarł słowo bujania w cudzysłowiu to może inaczej byś to zinterpretował - nie dosłownie. Może źle się wyraziłem i nie zrozumiałeś o co mi chodzi. Podam Ci to na przykładzie lukarny. Cieśla zrobił mi dwie lukarny i kiedy była tylko więźba dachowa, to chodząc po niej lub łapiąc za krokiew próbowałem ruszać w boki krokwią (lub uderzając ręką), to czułem w dłoni, że cała lukarna lekko drży (i wtedy inwestor zdaje sobie sprawę: o kurde to wcale nie jest takie stabilne...). Nie powinienem użyć tu słowa bujanie, a drżenie. Po pokryciu dachu takie coś nie ma miejsca, cała konstrukcja jest tak dociśnięta ciężarem pokrycia, że nie ma szans na drżenie, bujanie, wyginanie i inne wachnięcia konstrukcji.
I co najważniejsze - nie ja wymyśliłem argument większej sztywności konstrukcji przy deskowaniu, tylko ktoś, kto na siłę próbuje znaleźć jak najwięcej powodów usprawiedliwienia swojego odeskowanego dachu i wydanych na to pieniędzy.




> Z twojej wypowiedzi wynika ,że nie ma żadnych korzyści z deskowania dla inwestora tylko dla wykonawcy...zarobi więcej...będzie miał wygodniej chodzić...


Bo istotnych nie ma, chyba, że zamierzasz użyć papy zamiast membrany  :smile:

----------


## jz

> Ale jak tam z tym kolorem dachówki: nikt nie wie?


Ja mam Roben czarno-brązową i moim zdaniem wszystko będzie ok. Dach miałem wykonany dość późno, ale jak już było jakieś większe słońce, to nie zauważyłem jakiejś bardzo wysokiej temperatury na poddaszu, a nie miałem wełny. Podobno różnica w temperaturze w pomieszczeniu na poddaszu może być wyższa o góra 1-2 stopnie przy ciemniejszej dachówce, druga sprawa to im więcej dasz wełny tym mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo, że będzie na poddaszu upał.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jz
> 
> ...




Takim pisaniem próbujesz na siłę sobie wytłumaczyć, że deskowanie nic nie daje choć może i dobrze wiesz ,że daje tylko nie zrobiłeś bo za drogo.
Otóż deskowanie daje wszystko to co wymieniłeś i jeszcze dużo więcej.Zapewniam Cię...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"jz" każdy może wykonać swój dach tak jak uważa za stosowne i nie ma co budować do swojej decyzji ideologii. Oba rozwiązania są poprawne. 
"Margoth*" kolor dachówki ma nikłe znaczenie! Podstawa to odpowiednia i poprawnie wykonana izolacja cieplna oraz takie wykonanie pokrycia dachu, które umożliwia wentylacje połaci (okap, kalenica, dachówki wentylacyjne, odpowiedniej grubości kontrłaty np. 4 cm zamiast typowych 2,50 cm). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Margoth*

*jz*, *Andrzej Wilhelmi*, dzięki za odpowiedzi. Zostaję przy ciemnej dachówce. A jakby co, to założę klimę   :Wink2:

----------


## Aaasika

Witam! Czy dekarz jest w stanie wyrównać dach, który pseudo cięsla skopał?? Mam prosty dwusapdowy dach o niewielkiej powierzchi - 170 m2, niestey konstrukcja dachu została nieprawidłowo wykonana- płatwie zostały podparte po ułożeniu krokwi, jętek i zadeskowaniu dachu co spowodowało widoczne ugięcia na środku dachu, ponadto za wysoko wymurowano szczyty i końcowe krokwie widocznie ida wyżej od pozosatłych.  Po zadeskowaniu całej powierzchi i pokryciu papa widac duze nierówności. Czy dekarz jest w stanie wyrównać na łatach czy lepiej rozbierać dach?

----------


## Aaasika

a to zdjecie tego dachu

----------


## Aaasika

jeszcze raz (wczesniej tego nie robiłam :smile:

----------


## Aaasika

troche małe to zdjecie weszło...hmmm

----------


## maryan777

robie pelne deskowanie z plyty OSB 12mm. czy wystarczy pokryc je zwykla tania  papa izolacyjna na tekturze, czy musi to byc papa podkladowa? na to pojda kontrlaty, laty i dachowka ceramiczna.

----------


## pawlok

> robie pelne deskowanie z plyty OSB 12mm. czy wystarczy pokryc je zwykla tania  papa izolacyjna na tekturze, czy musi to byc papa podkladowa? na to pojda kontrlaty, laty i dachowka ceramiczna.


Jeżeli dachówka pójdzie  w jednym ciągu technologicznym to papa wierzchniego krycie 400/1200 na tekturze zupełnie wystarczy..
Pawlok

----------


## maryan777

a nie wystarczy papa izolacyjna I333 ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...  Czy dekarz jest w stanie wyrównać na łatach czy lepiej rozbierać dach?


Ostateczną decyzję podejmuje dekarz po oględzinach dachu. Należy pamiętać, że dekarz nie jest cudotwórcą. Wyrównywałem taki dach, w którym jedna kątrłata miała 4 mm a inna na tej samej połaci 80 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TomekC73

a ja mam pytanie do znających się na rzeczy

Od niedawna mam skończony dach. Wszystko jest zrobione w porządku (bez większych wpadek  :Wink2:  ) ale podczas pełnego deskowania dekarz mnie źle zrozumiał i zrobił mi aż 4 do 5 cm szczelinę w kalenicy nie ma w tym miejscy papy. Wydaje mi się że ta szczelina jest za duża i bardzo mnie to martwi i nie wim czy od spodu dachu jakoś nie zmniejszyć tej szczeliny jakąś listwą albo czymś . Na kalenicy jest taśma specjalna i gąsiory a może dać sobie z tym spokój, jak myślicie?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szczelina jest OK więc daj sobie z tym spokój. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TomekC73

Andrzej 
dzięki. Teraz tylko trzeba będzie dobrze zrobuić wentylację tych desek i mam nadzieję, że przy tak dużej szczelinie w kalenicy nie będzie sporych strat ciepła (czy to ma jakiś związek?), bo przecież powietrze zasysane od podprzybitki będzie wylatywać właśnie tamtędy ale chyba o to chodzi?
pozdrawiam

----------


## bombel79

a jaka grubosc deskowania zalecacie? (proboje policzyc ile wydzie mi kubikow na pelne deskowanie  :smile:

----------


## TomekC73

deski ,,calówki" czyli 2,54cm grub 
takie są u mnie  :Wink2:  

pozdrawiami

----------


## bombel79

czyli liczac z grubsza: na 250 m kw dachu bede potrzebowal z grubsza 6,25 kubika drewna?
czy cena takich dech jest podobna jak drewna na wiezbe czy troche nizsza? bo za wiezbe z impregnacja to licze jakies 850 za kubik... dechy chyba powinny byc nieco tansze... rozumiem ze tez trzeba je zaimpregnowac...

----------


## adam2007

> czyli liczac z grubsza: na 250 m kw dachu bede potrzebowal z grubsza 6,25 kubika drewna?
> czy cena takich dech jest podobna jak drewna na wiezbe czy troche nizsza? bo za wiezbe z impregnacja to licze jakies 850 za kubik... dechy chyba powinny byc nieco tansze... rozumiem ze tez trzeba je zaimpregnowac...




Ja na dach ok.310 m2 zuzyłem jakieś 10-11 m3 desek. Mam 4 lukarny.
Za dechy z impregnacją w lutym 2007 płaciłem ok.500pln za 1m3

----------


## TomekC73

bombel 79 
tyle Ci gdzieś wyjdzie bo ja miałem też ok 240 m dachu a kupowałem po 600 brutto z impregnacją zanurzeniową ale też sporo wykorzystałem desek z szalunków pod stropy itd, które sam czyściłem i impregnowałem. Pamiętaj jednak aby zwrócić uwagę na to aby deski nie były z korą (oflisy)
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdyby krycie docelowe wykonywane byłoby w tym samym czasie co wstępne warto rozważyć zastosowanie płyty OSB grubości 10~12 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## banko

> W przypadku gdyby krycie docelowe wykonywane byłoby w tym samym czasie co wstępne warto rozważyć zastosowanie płyty OSB grubości 10~12 mm. Pozdrawiam.



Czy przy "deskowaniu" płytą OSB 12mm i na to membrana potrzebna równiez szczelina wentylacyjna jak w przypadku deskowania i papy??
Jaka folię wstępnego krycia polecacie właśnie na OSB??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jestem zdecydowanym przeciwnikiem montowania folii na deskowaniu lub OSB. Nie ma to żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia. Albo sama folia albo deskowanie (OSB) i papa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Margoth*

> Jestem zdecydowanym przeciwnikiem montowania folii na deskowaniu lub OSB.


Mój wykonawca powiedział to samo. Jeśli na pełnym deskowaniu miałaby być folia, deski musiałyby być super wyheblowane, gładziutkie jak pupcia niemowlaka, bo wiatr podwiewając pod dachówki trzepie folią, a ta dziurawi się o deski. Nie wiem, czy ta teoria jest prawdziwa, w każdym razie mój fachman tak twierdzi.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Jestem zdecydowanym przeciwnikiem montowania folii na deskowaniu lub OSB.
> 
> 
> Mój wykonawca powiedział to samo. Jeśli na pełnym deskowaniu miałaby być folia, deski musiałyby być super wyheblowane, gładziutkie jak pupcia niemowlaka, bo wiatr podwiewając pod dachówki trzepie folią, a ta dziurawi się o deski. Nie wiem, czy ta teoria jest prawdziwa, w każdym razie mój fachman tak twierdzi.



U mnie jest folia i deski i nic nie trzepie, nic sie nie dziurawi.Deski bite do czoła, jak doschną ,zrobi się szczelina wentylacyjna i będzie ruch powietrza zapewniony.Z tym heblowaniem też przesada.Naturalne szczeliny właśnie zapewniają wentylację.
Z całym szacunkiem dla Pana Andrzeja ale znam wielu naprawdę bardzo dobrych cieśli i dekarzy i stosują te rozwiązania od wielu wielu lat.  :big grin:

----------


## darsalam

Długo się zastanawiałem co wybrać blachodachówke czy dachówkę,deskowanie czy membranę i w końcu wybrałem dachówke z membraną.Desek miałem sporo ze stropu ale faktycznie wyczyszczenie ich jest sporym wyzwaniem

----------


## adam2007

> Długo się zastanawiałem co wybrać blachodachówke czy dachówkę,deskowanie czy membranę i w końcu wybrałem dachówke z membraną.Desek miałem sporo ze stropu ale faktycznie wyczyszczenie ich jest sporym wyzwaniem



I też bardzo dobrze zrobilłeś.Nie jest to złe rozwiązanie.Są tylko przeciwnicy i zwolennicy.  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Z całym szacunkiem dla Pana Andrzeja ale znam wielu naprawdę bardzo dobrych cieśli i dekarzy i stosują te rozwiązania od wielu wielu lat.


Bardzo dziękuję za szacunek. Mam tylko jedno pytanie: tak konkretnie to od ilu lat stosują deskowanie i folię? 
Co można powiedzieć o zachowaniu się folii na deskach czy OSB skoro tego nie widać? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> ...Z całym szacunkiem dla Pana Andrzeja ale znam wielu naprawdę bardzo dobrych cieśli i dekarzy i stosują te rozwiązania od wielu wielu lat. 
> 
> 
> Bardzo dziękuję za szacunek. Mam tylko jedno pytanie: tak konkretnie to od ilu lat stosują deskowanie i folię? 
> Co można powiedzieć o zachowaniu się folii na deskach czy OSB skoro tego nie widać? Pozdrawiam.



Panie Andrzeju już odpowiadam : 
W 1992 roku przyszła do nas na masową skalę technologia kanadyjska. Właśnie wtedy mój father budował domy w tej technologii razem z ekipami które były w Kanadzie.Dachy w szeregowcach kanadyjskich(przynajmniej te które oni robili,a zrobili kilkanaście osiedli)  zazwyczaj kryte są w tej technologi lub OSB + folia.Do tej pory nie ma żadnego problemu ponieważ teraz ludzie zaczynają przeprowadzać drobne remonty i część  poddasza, dachu jest odkrywana.Folia jak jest tak była, w tym samym stanie i nie jest to membrana tak wysokiej jakości (firmy nie podaję celowo) jaką stosuje się teraz.Ta technologia w Kanadzie była w owych czasach powiedzmy...bardzo dobrze rozwinięta...tak jak pewnie większość nie wie tutaj o fundamentach zalewanych w styropianie.Jest to także bardzo stara technologia ale nie stosowana u nas na masową skalę...ale bardzo dobra.
Nie jestem Alfą i Omegą i uważam ,że deskowanie+papa to suuuperrr rozwiązanie ale nie możemy patrzeć na inne tak krytycznie jak to czasami jest na tym forum ponieważ te rozwiązania przyszły z innych krajów ,które stosują je od wielu lat i w dużo gorszych warunkach atmosferycznych niż u nas.Ja kierowałem się właśnie pójściem w inne rozwiązanie-bardziej nowoczesne i nie żałuję żadnej złotówki.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## siwyra

witam,ja mam zamiar zrobić pełne deskowanie,papa albo folia w zależności co w danym momemcie znajde tańszego oraz dachówka bet. Deski z szałunków już oczyściłem,troszkę dokupie i działam ale całkiem inna sprawa mnie nurtuje,  odwiedził mnie kierownik budowy i powiedział ze deski na dach mam pobić ażurowo  :ohmy:  ,jest to bardzo sędziwy dziadek i co do jego wiedzy nie mam wątpliwiści bo nie raz już sie wykazał ale z tym mnie naprawde zaskoczył  :ohmy: ,przeczytałem całe forum i nie widziałem że ktoś tak robił,wychodząc z budowy jeszcze dodał "niedługo ta technologia będzie bardzo powszechna" i poszedł a ja zostałem bez słowa.  :big grin:

----------


## TomekC73

pobić ażurowo tzn jak?. Możesz mnie oświecić?

pozdrawiam

----------


## siwyra

np. co drugą deskę,sam nie wiem czy to ma jakieś walory czy nie,jakoś mnie to nie przekonuje i dlatego chciałem rozwinąć ten wątek.

----------


## siwyra

albo co trzecią,jeszcze postaram się skontaktować z moim kierownikiem i dokładnie dopytać,może częsciowo ażurowo,mówił coś ze to jest tanio i dobrze a wentylacja jest znakomita.Był przekonujący ale nie miał czasu i ze mi kiedyś wyjaśni. chciałbym poznać zdanie innych żeby mieć miecz do walki  :Lol:

----------


## TomekC73

siwyra
Ja mogę tylko poradzić abyś nie robił eksperymentów na swoim dachu. Najlepiej spytaj swojego KB czy w ten sposób robił już jakiś dach, jak tak to niech da Ci namiar i porozmawiaj wtedy z użytkownikiem takiego wykonania. 
Pierwsze słyszę o takim sposobie deskowania. Wiem tylko tyle, że niektórzy robią między deskami kilka milimetrów luzu (dla lepszej wentylacji) i wydaje mi się, że skoro decydujesz się na pełne deskowanie to zrób pełne deskowanie a nie co drugą deskę. Oszczędności tu są żadne a lepiej mieć solidnie wykonany dach. 
pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## siwyra

napewno nie zamierzam eksperymentować  :big grin:  ,buduje głęboko zaawansowanym systemem gospodarczym i nie stać mnie na błędy,to powinno też być przesłanie dla "oszczędnych" ,dlatego napisałem w cudzysłowiu bo uważam że biedny musi budować drogo  :smile:  ,prakkycznie każdy z nas przy takiej inwestycji jak dom liczy się z groszem,jak chce się zaoszczędzić to jest naprawdę wiele sposobów byle nie na materiałach.
będzie pełne deskowanie  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia w ażurowym biciu desek! Takie deskowanie nie sztywni dachu a folii nie musi podpierać! Dziwić może fakt, że kierownik nie miał czasu żeby Ci tą kwestię wyjaśnić. A może nie miał odpowiednich argumentów. Takie rozwiązanie można zastosować w pomieszczeniach gospodarczych, stodołach, oborach, chlewniach pod "ondulinę" lub "eurofalę" (oczywiście bez krycia wstępnego).

"adam2007" mógłbyś wyjaśnić czym te dachy były kryte docelowo bo w USA czy Kanadzie dachy na takich domach kryje się gontem bitumicznym więc gdzie ta folia? Co to za pokrycie, które po 15 latach wymaga remontu? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bombel79

grrrr, sam juz nie wiem....

deskowac czy nie deskowac...?

w moim domku koszt deskowania to ok 4 tys na material i 2,5 tys na robocizne...
zarowono KB jak i wykonawca sa przeciwnikami deskowania i polozenia papy, wg nich jesli deskowanie to tylko folia (kwestia "oddychani" oraz dosc skomplikwany ksztald dachu)
grrrr, mam jeszcze troche czasu na podjecie decyzji, ale generalnie zaczynam sie mocno zastnawiac nad tym calym biznesem...

----------


## skorpio

> Jestem zdecydowanym przeciwnikiem montowania folii na deskowaniu lub OSB. Nie ma to żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia. Albo sama folia albo deskowanie (OSB) i papa. Pozdrawiam.


Są jeszcze specjalne membrany przeznaczone do krycia szalowanych dachów.

----------


## skorpio

A uzasadnieniem jest fakt, że są paroprzepuszczalne. W przeciwieństwie do papy.

----------


## adam2007

> Nie ma żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia w ażurowym biciu desek! Takie deskowanie nie sztywni dachu a folii nie musi podpierać! Dziwić może fakt, że kierownik nie miał czasu żeby Ci tą kwestię wyjaśnić. A może nie miał odpowiednich argumentów. Takie rozwiązanie można zastosować w pomieszczeniach gospodarczych, stodołach, oborach, chlewniach pod "ondulinę" lub "eurofalę" (oczywiście bez krycia wstępnego).
> 
> "adam2007" mógłbyś wyjaśnić czym te dachy były kryte docelowo bo w USA czy Kanadzie dachy na takich domach kryje się gontem bitumicznym więc gdzie ta folia? Co to za pokrycie, które po 15 latach wymaga remontu? Pozdrawiam.




Do gontu nie używa się folii. Te które są kryte to albo blachą albo dachówką.Czy ja napisałem ,że pokrycie wymaga remontu? Napisałem ,że w momencie kiedy ludzie przeprowadzają jakieś remonty to chcą zobaczyć co się dzieje z dachem.Wystarczy ,że komin będzie przeciekał i już trzeba dostać się do dachu. Ja bym z ciekawości sprawdził czy tam wszystko jest ok.  :big grin:

----------


## adam2007

> grrrr, sam juz nie wiem....
> 
> deskowac czy nie deskowac...?
> 
> w moim domku koszt deskowania to ok 4 tys na material i 2,5 tys na robocizne...
> zarowono KB jak i wykonawca sa przeciwnikami deskowania i polozenia papy, wg nich jesli deskowanie to tylko folia (kwestia "oddychani" oraz dosc skomplikwany ksztald dachu)
> grrrr, mam jeszcze troche czasu na podjecie decyzji, ale generalnie zaczynam sie mocno zastnawiac nad tym calym biznesem...



Deskować i się nie zastanawiać. Na to folia i będzie git. Zresztą forum jest od wymiany informacji. Ja się nie kieruję tym co tutaj doradzają.Czytam opinie i sam wyciągam wnioski tak ,żeby było to dla mnie jak najlepsze oczywiście w miarę możliwości finansowych.  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Do gontu nie używa się folii. Te które są kryte to albo blachą albo dachówką.Czy ja napisałem ,że pokrycie wymaga remontu? Napisałem ,że w momencie kiedy ludzie przeprowadzają jakieś remonty to chcą zobaczyć co się dzieje z dachem.Wystarczy ,że komin będzie przeciekał i już trzeba dostać się do dachu. Ja bym z ciekawości sprawdził czy tam wszystko jest ok.


Czy aby wiesz o czym piszesz? Raz piszesz, że remontują drugi raz, że to jakieś drobne remonty. Przy drobnym remoncie domu nie demontuje się pokrycia dachu tym bardziej gdy jest kryty blachodachówką. Kto budując w początkach lat dziewięćdziesiątych domy szkieletowe krył dach dachówką?! Oczywiście możesz wypisywać co Ci ślina na język przyniesie ale nie kreuj się na znawcę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> A uzasadnieniem jest fakt, że są paroprzepuszczalne. W przeciwieństwie do papy.


Jak ktoś nie potrafi poprawnie wykonać wentylacji połaci dachu to jest to jedyne rozwiązanie! A co z wentylacją dachów krytych gontem bitumicznym? Jak z tego widać nie jest to żadne merytoryczne uzasadnienie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## skorpio

Wbrew pozorom nie jest łatwo dobrze zwentylować połać dachową, szczególnie na skomplikowanych dachach. Mój kopertowy dach na ten przykład ma 6 koszy, dwie lukarny, 11 okien połaciowych i dwa wyłazy dachowe do dwóch kominów. Dach deskowany, kryty dachówką, wentylowany podwójnie, tj. pomiędzy dachówką a deskowaniem oraz pomiędzy deskowaniem a wełną (ociepleniem połaci); zrobiona szczelina w kalenicy. Pomimo tego nie odważyłem się położyć papy. Jest tu zbyt dużo miejsc, w których wentylacja ta może działać w sposób nieprawidłowy czy też utrudniony i wówczas membrana jest jakimś zabezpieczeniem przed "zakiszeniem" warstwy ocieplenia. Z tych samych powodów nie brałem gontów bitumicznych pod uwagę. Warunek jest jeden - powinna to być membrana o odpowiednich właściwościach, dedykowana do dachów szalowanych. Ja położyłem Delta Foxx. Nie jest tania, ale dobre papy, które są również dedykowane do deskowanych dachów potrafią być droższe.

----------


## adam2007

> Napisał adam2007
> 
> ...Do gontu nie używa się folii. Te które są kryte to albo blachą albo dachówką.Czy ja napisałem ,że pokrycie wymaga remontu? Napisałem ,że w momencie kiedy ludzie przeprowadzają jakieś remonty to chcą zobaczyć co się dzieje z dachem.Wystarczy ,że komin będzie przeciekał i już trzeba dostać się do dachu. Ja bym z ciekawości sprawdził czy tam wszystko jest ok. 
> 
> 
> Czy aby wiesz o czym piszesz? Raz piszesz, że remontują drugi raz, że to jakieś drobne remonty. Przy drobnym remoncie domu nie demontuje się pokrycia dachu tym bardziej gdy jest kryty blachodachówką. Kto budując w początkach lat dziewięćdziesiątych domy szkieletowe krył dach dachówką?! Oczywiście możesz wypisywać co Ci ślina na język przyniesie ale nie kreuj się na znawcę. Pozdrawiam.



Nie czepiajmy się słów tylko faktów.Fakt jest taki ,że folie były kładzione 15 lat temu i leża do dziś bez żadnych dziur. To bylo moim celem i tylko to.
Nie kreuje się na znawcę bo daleko mi do tego.Jestem z innej branży.  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Banas11

A ja mam takie pytanko:
W sprawie wentylacji wszędzie piszą, że wlot powietrza powinien być w okapie a wylot w kalenicy i w przypadku pełnego deskowania deski nie powinny dochodzić do samej kalenicy i do grzbietów tylko powinna być zostawiona szczelina (dotyczy to oczywiście tęż papy) przez którą będzie wydobywać się wentylowane powietrze?
Nie widziałem nigdzie takiego rozwiązania i się dziwię, u mnie już jest zadeskowane i zapapowane i nie wiem czy nie zrobić tej szczeliny przed kładzeniem dachówki tylko czy nie wyśmieją mnie dekarze z takim pomysłem skoro nikt tak nie robi z tego co wiem??
Wydaje mi się to oczywiste że taka szczelina powinna być no bo którędy ma się wydobywać to powietrze które przenika do izolacji?? a waidoma że między pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym na poddaszu a izolacją czy przestrzenią wentylacyjną nad izolacją(tzn. że wełna nie dotyka połaci deskowania tylko jest zostawiona szpara ok 5cm) jest róznica temperatur i może się wykraplać para wodna no i jak to ma się osuszać skoro powietrze to nie ma ujścia??
proszę o opinie na ten temat??

----------


## TINEK

> Nie widziałem nigdzie takiego rozwiązania i się dziwię, u mnie już jest zadeskowane i zapapowane i nie wiem czy nie zrobić tej szczeliny przed kładzeniem dachówki tylko czy nie wyśmieją mnie dekarze z takim pomysłem skoro nikt tak nie robi z tego co wiem??


U mnie było zadeskowane i zapapowane na zimę, wiosną przyszedł dekarz, wyciął szczelinę w kalenicy, nic się nie dziwił, było to dla niego sprawą oczywistą (nawet się nie dopominałem) że szczelina być musi
pozdrawiam
TINEK

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...czy nie wyśmieją mnie dekarze z takim pomysłem? ...


Myślę, że Cię nie wyśmieją. Gdyby jednak tak się stało to natychmiast zmień dekarzy! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Banas11

A jak dużą wycieli tą szczelinę i w jaki sposób??
pytanie do Tinka?

----------


## TINEK

Tak na oko z 5 cm, nie było mnie jak wycinali, ale chyba łańcuchową piłą

----------


## AndRe_DCF

Witam

Ja już mam za sobą wybór - wybrałem deskowanie i papa. (chciałem mieć zrobione porządnie) - poddasze będzie mieszkalne.

Pokrycie dachu to dachówka ceramiczna ROBEN

Już kończę drutowanie krokwi, wełna dziś przyjechała więc będzie cieplej  :wink: 
krokwie 18cm, zostawiam 3cm delatacji na wntylację między deską a wełną (15cm)
na to stelaż i na przekładkę wełna 5cm (płyta) następnie folia paroszczelna (aluminiowa) i płyta GK
Kalenica oczywiście przecięta między krokwiami.

Wszystkie te prace wykonuję sam.

----------


## Wiedźmin

Witam wszystkich Forumowiczów!

Mimo, że przeczytałem temat "od deski do deski", cały czas stoję przed dylematem w kwestii wyboru sposobu wykonania dachu.

Dach jest rozległy (ponad 300m2), kopertowy z lukarnami i dużą ilością okien połaciowych. Oczywiście poddasze użytkowe.
Jedno jest pewne - na dachu będzie dachówka ceramiczna, a wykonanie dachu nastąpi w jednym ciągu technologicznym.
Docieplenie wełną z rolki: 15cm pomiędzy krokwie plus 5cm w poprzek (na stelażu pod krokwie).
Krokwie narożne i koszowe grubości 18cm, pozostałe 16cm.

Moje decyzje zmieniały się następująco:
1) dobra membraną (np. Delta Foxx) bez deskowania (tak jest w projekcie)
2) deskowanie plus papa na tekturze
3) deskowanie plus membrana w cenie papy na tekturze (np. Delta Vent-S)

Za deskowaniem przemawiają do mnie następujące argumenty:
- wzmocnienie konstrukcji więźby,
- dodatkowa izolacja cieplna (bo wełny w sumie tylko 20cm),
- zdecydowana przewaga pozytywnych opinii dla deskowania...
Obawiam się jednak szczelnego zadeskowania (tzn. z papą) ze względu na utrudnioną wentylację docieplenia na takim dachu - sytuację opisał wcześniej *skorpio*. Ponadto przy swobodnym rozłożeniu wełny pomiędzy krokwiami pozostanie zaledwie 1cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej między wełną a deskowaniem.
Czy w takiej sytuacji pomoże membrana na deskowaniu ?
Czy jednak trzymać się projektu - nie deskować i nie przejmować się wielkością szczeliny między wełną a membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczalną ?

Ponieważ uczę się razem z moją budową i nie chcę ryzykować na wymarzonym domu, proszę o poradę doświadczonych Forumowiczów.

I jeszcze jedno. Czy przy takiej różnicy grubości krokiew nie wystąpi problem z położeniem docieplenia w opisany wyżej sposób (aby dolna warstwa wełny przykryła wszystkie krokwie) ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Membrana na deskach nie ma merytorycznego uzasadnienia. 
Deskowanie nie wzmacnia więźby, deskowanie ją sztywni.
Deskowanie nie jest żadną dodatkową izolacją cieplną (szczelina wentylacyjna pomiędzy deskowaniem a izolacją cieplną.
Podane wymiary krokwi nie są grubościami tylko wysokościami.
Radziłbym zastosować krokwie o wysokości 18 cm.
W przypadku zastosowania papy radziłbym podkładową termozgrzewalną.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hala_k

> Czy jednak trzymać się projektu - nie deskować i nie przejmować się wielkością szczeliny między wełną a membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczalną ?


Tak, nie deskowac. Ja mam deskowanie i z biegiem czasu nie widzę potrzeby.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A możesz szerzej wyjaśnić jaki wpływ na zmianę Twojej opinii miał "bieg czasu". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hala_k

Ja miałem w projekcie deskowanie - to zrobiłem. On nie ma deskowania - to po co ma robić? Trzymajmy sie projektu.  :Roll:  Z "biegiem czasu" to ja tego deskowania nie widzę  :smile: . A trochę kosztowało. A czy coś dało?Skąd mam wiedzieć? Przydało się jedynie do tego, że dach czekał na dachówkę kilka miesięcy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A czy z biegiem czasu widzisz ławy fundamentowe?! Gdybyś nie zamontował sufitów na poddaszu i izolacji cieplnej to byś deskowanie widział  :Wink2:  . Z Twojej wypowiedzi jednak wynika, że było ono wielce przydatne. Teraz również spełnia swoją rolę choć Ty tego nie widzisz. Jest takie powiedzenie: "Błogosławieni, którzy nie widzieli a uwierzyli"  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wiedźmin

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.




> Deskowanie nie wzmacnia więźby, deskowanie ją sztywni.


Wyraziłem się nieprecyzyjnie, ale o to mi chodziło.




> Radziłbym zastosować krokwie o wysokości 18 cm.
> Pozdrawiam.


Czy to ogólna rada, czy też wynikająca z pytań o położenie docieplenia i  kwestii szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem ?

*hala-k*,
coraz bardziej przekonuję się do rozwiązań projektowych   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To zwiększenie wysokości krokwi to jednorazowy wydatek podrażający 1 m2 dachu o jakieś 2~3 złote. Umożliwia zwiększenie ilości izolacji cieplnej pomiędzy krokwiami lub gwarantuje dobrą wielkość szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Unika się podbijania krokwi (większe koszty i obniżenie pomieszczenia). Pozwala na ewentualną zmianę pokrycia dachu na trochę cięższe (większy wskaźnik przekroju na zginanie). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Monika.Sz-a

przeczytałam i wcale nie zmądrzałam..  :cry:  

planowałam deski + papa + blachodachówka. mój kierbud stwierdził, że szkoda inwestować w deksowanie, teraz sie robi membrany, na to łaty, kontrłaty i blacha..
na moje kobiece dylematy "ojej, a na czym będzie się blacha trzymała..na folii :big grin: " stwierdził, że membrana jest ok i "po co przepłacać"..jednak ja mam nadla wątpliwości- wydaje mi się, że dach deskowany jest jednak mocniejszy..milej będzie mi sie spało na poddaszu z deskami, niz ze świadomością ze dach składa się z wełny, jakiejs folijki i na to blacha..wcale mnie to nie przekonuje jakos- wciąż sie waham.. tu widze większośc z Was jest za deskowaniem..a podobno membrana taka popularna.. czy naprawdę jak położę folie, to za 20-30 lat czeka mnie wymiana bo folia się utlenia- jak ktoś tu wyżej wspomniał..??
jak radzicie- uperać się przy swoim i deskować- dach 240mkw, 2spadowy, 1 lukarna, czy jednak posłuchać keirbuda..? drweno na więxbe mam wycenione na 5.5tys brutto..do tego jeszcze deskowanie..wykończy mnie ten dach..

jaki może być kosz desek na deskowanie takiej powierzchni dachu..


obawiam sie, że deycja i konsekwencje sa moje..i to najgorsze-- ehh.. żeby ktoś chciał za mnie zdecydować  :Wink2:  

to jak oceniacie koszty deskowania 240mkw dachu? czy dach deskowany bedzie bardziej trwały?

doradzcie kobiecie zagubionej..

----------


## Krychlis

Ja też mam w projekcie membranę, ale zdecydowałem się na pełne deskowanie. 

A do pokrycia 240 m2 dachu będziesz potrzebowała ok. 6,1 m3 desek calowych i oczywiście papę. Licząc deski z impregnacją po 630,00 zł/m3 (netto) to wychodzi niecałe 4.000,00 zł + ok. 2000,00 zł na papę, na membranę potrzebowałabyś ok. 1500,00 zł. Różnica wychodzi więc nie mała, można za to kupić np. okna dachowe, ale ja na Twoim miejscu robiłbym pełne deskowanie.

----------


## Paczka

Panie Andrzeju już odpowiadam : 
W 1992 roku przyszła do nas na masową skalę technologia kanadyjska. Właśnie wtedy mój father budował domy w tej technologii razem z ekipami które były w Kanadzie.Dachy w szeregowcach kanadyjskich(przynajmniej te które oni robili,a zrobili kilkanaście osiedli)  zazwyczaj kryte są w tej technologi lub OSB + folia.Do tej pory nie ma żadnego problemu ponieważ teraz ludzie zaczynają przeprowadzać drobne remonty i część  poddasza, dachu jest odkrywana.Folia jak jest tak była, w tym samym stanie i nie jest to membrana tak wysokiej jakości (firmy nie podaję celowo) jaką stosuje się teraz.Ta technologia w Kanadzie była w owych czasach powiedzmy...bardzo dobrze rozwinięta...tak jak pewnie większość nie wie tutaj o fundamentach zalewanych w styropianie.Jest to także bardzo stara technologia ale nie stosowana u nas na masową skalę...ale bardzo dobra.
Nie jestem Alfą i Omegą i uważam ,że deskowanie+papa to suuuperrr rozwiązanie ale nie możemy patrzeć na inne tak krytycznie jak to czasami jest na tym forum ponieważ te rozwiązania przyszły z innych krajów ,które stosują je od wielu lat i w dużo gorszych warunkach atmosferycznych niż u nas.Ja kierowałem się właśnie pójściem w inne rozwiązanie-bardziej nowoczesne i nie żałuję żadnej złotówki.
Pozdrawiam,[/quote]

Może nie w temacie wątku ,ale zainteresowały mnie fundamenty zalewane w styropianie.
Wyobrazam sobie ,że styropian pełni funkcję szalunku, ale co z izolacją p/wilgociową?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Raz piszesz ten tekst jako "Adam2007" raz jak "Paczka". Warto się na coś zdecydować. Chyba, że cała Wasza paczka pisze jednym tekstem  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## el_hogar

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam jednoosobowo,

Zbyszek

----------


## adam2007

> przeczytałam i wcale nie zmądrzałam..  
> 
> planowałam deski + papa + blachodachówka. mój kierbud stwierdził, że szkoda inwestować w deksowanie, teraz sie robi membrany, na to łaty, kontrłaty i blacha..
> na moje kobiece dylematy "ojej, a na czym będzie się blacha trzymała..na folii" stwierdził, że membrana jest ok i "po co przepłacać"..jednak ja mam nadla wątpliwości- wydaje mi się, że dach deskowany jest jednak mocniejszy..milej będzie mi sie spało na poddaszu z deskami, niz ze świadomością ze dach składa się z wełny, jakiejs folijki i na to blacha..wcale mnie to nie przekonuje jakos- wciąż sie waham.. tu widze większośc z Was jest za deskowaniem..a podobno membrana taka popularna.. czy naprawdę jak położę folie, to za 20-30 lat czeka mnie wymiana bo folia się utlenia- jak ktoś tu wyżej wspomniał..??
> jak radzicie- uperać się przy swoim i deskować- dach 240mkw, 2spadowy, 1 lukarna, czy jednak posłuchać keirbuda..? drweno na więxbe mam wycenione na 5.5tys brutto..do tego jeszcze deskowanie..wykończy mnie ten dach..
> 
> jaki może być kosz desek na deskowanie takiej powierzchni dachu..
> 
> 
> ...



Słuchaj kierbuda ale myśl także o tym, że Ty tam będziesz mieszkała. Deskować, deskować  i jeszcze raz deskować. Ja deskowałem 310m2 i nie żałuje.Na deski dałem folie specjalną przystosowaną do tego rozwiązania.W mojej okolicy na ok. 6 budów tylko na 2 było deskowanie,  tak to mambrana i blacha.
Pozdr.

----------


## adam2007

> Raz piszesz ten tekst jako "Adam2007" raz jak "Paczka". Warto się na coś zdecydować. Chyba, że cała Wasza paczka pisze jednym tekstem   . Pozdrawiam.




Ja nie mam z tym nic wspólnego.Tu jest jakiś "układ".  :Lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W takim razie wygląda to na plagiat  :sad:   :Mad:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## coulignon

> Może nie w temacie wątku ,ale zainteresowały mnie fundamenty zalewane w styropianie.
> Wyobrazam sobie ,że styropian pełni funkcję szalunku, ale co z izolacją p/wilgociową?


spójrz w mój dziennik i wątek o płycie fundamentowej.

----------


## dragonfly

Wiem już że chcę deskować, ale czy konieczna jest impregnacja?
Panowie eksperci, proszę o radę...

----------


## lazik

konieczna

----------


## kamionkal

> konieczna


czemu?

----------


## lazik

> Napisał lazik
> 
> konieczna
> 
> 
> czemu?


Żeby nie chodować kornika.

----------


## dragonfly

Wiem że to na kornika... Ale czy impregnować z obu stron bo majster proponuje tylko od wewnątrz...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> czemu?


Bo tak.  :ohmy:  
A czemu nie?  :Wink2:  
A czemu pytasz?  :Roll:  
Impregnat oparty na związkach miedzi zabezpiecza drewno przed grzybami. Deski powinny być okorowane owady gnieżdżą się pod korą. W miejsce deskowania warto więc rozważyć zamontowanie płyt OSB. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wartownik

> Wiem że to na kornika...


  korniki  żyją w drewnie ?

----------


## biedny_inwestor

Właśnie stoję przed dylematem membrana czy deskowanie.
Majster poleca deskowanie i jak do tej pory wszyscy inni, z którymi rozmawiałem. Po przejżeniu wątku widzę, że zdania są podzielone.
Mam jednak pewne wnioski i pytanie z któymi chciałbym się podzielić:

1. Deskowanie poprawia sztywnośc dachu (o ile, po co?, jak nie zrobię to się zawali?)
2. Z deskowaniem dach jest cieplejszy (a co z wełną, która jest kluczowym elementem ocieplenia, czy deska aż tak dużo zmienia, ile?)
3. Deski są bardziej trwałe (czy to znaczy, że po 10 latach będę musiał wumieniać dach?)
4. Czy efekt nawiewania śniegu pod dachówki przy koćie 35 stopni i prawidłwym wykonaniu dachu ma szansę wystąpić

Może ktoś zna odpowiedzi na moje pytanie, jeśli już padły to przepraszam  :wink: 

pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Endriuszka

> Jestem zdecydowanym przeciwnikiem montowania folii na deskowaniu lub OSB. Nie ma to żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia. Albo sama folia albo deskowanie (OSB) i papa. Pozdrawiam.


a gdzies a forum było pisane ze nie polecne sa do PEŁNEGO deskowania płyta OSB bo poodbno ona si emoze wygiac/zamoknac itd... i wted narbi wieciej problemów niz zalet  :sad: 

jak to jest faktycznie ???? *mozna użyć płyt OSB i zrobic nich PEŁNE DESKOWANIE ????????????*

----------


## .ajk

> 1. Deskowanie poprawia sztywnośc dachu (o ile, po co?, jak nie zrobię to się zawali?)


Oczywiście że poprawia bo zbijasz ze sobą dodatkowo wszystkie krokwie, oczywiście że bez deskowania się nie zawali (krokwie i tak są zbijane łatami) chyba że dasz cienkie krokwie co 120 cm a na to dachówka karpiówka  :big grin: 




> 2. Z deskowaniem dach jest cieplejszy (a co z wełną, która jest kluczowym elementem ocieplenia, czy deska aż tak dużo zmienia, ile?)


wg teorii opartej na współczynnikach lambda taka deska nie zastąpi nawet 1 cm wełny, ale wg mnie wolałbym mieć deskę z papą niż 2,5 cm wełny i tego się trzymaj  :big grin: 



> 3. Deski są bardziej trwałe (czy to znaczy, że po 10 latach będę musiał wumieniać dach?)


Dachu nie ale wielu dekarzy widziało że po 10 latach z folii dachowej pozostały tylko druty, (oczywiście folia folii nierówna) deska poleży i 100 lat jeśli nie dostanie wilgoci




> 4. Czy efekt nawiewania śniegu pod dachówki przy koćie 35 stopni i prawidłwym wykonaniu dachu ma szansę wystąpić


Sporo zależy od dachówki - ale efekt o którym mówisz wystąpi na pewno przy dużych zawieruchach, jeżeli producent dachówki albo sprzedawca mówi inaczej to wg mnie kłamie albo się nie zna.

----------


## glowac

zawiewać prawie zawsze bedzie - nie wiem jak przy karpiówce - ale przy reszciee to będzie.
jedynie 100% brak zawiewania da Ci blachodachówka - ale też i ta dobrze położona  :smile:

----------


## glowac

zresztą za izolacje dachu to dachówka tu nic nie robi, a albo papa, albo membrana
- ale nie dachówka!!!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Mam jednak pewne wnioski i pytanie z któymi chciałbym się podzielić...


Na te pytania mam odpowiedzi, którymi chciałbym się podzielić:
ad. 1. Deskowanie sztywni więźbę ale nie jest jedyną formą sztywnienia. Brak sztywnienia grozi poważnymi konsekwencjami  i teoretycznie może doprowadzić nawet do zawalenia więźby. Więźba powinna być wykonana zgodnie z projektem!
ad. 2. Nie jest! Konieczność wentylowania warstwy izolacji cieplnej (np. wełny) powoduje wprowadzenie zimnego powietrza w szczelinę pomiędzy izolacją cieplną a deskami.
ad. 3. Nie chodzi o deski a o papę na nich położoną! Puki co są producenci folii dają na nią nawet 30 lat gwarancji a na niezakrytą tylko 4 miesiące! Z praktyki wiemy, że żywot np. dachówki ceramicznej szacuje się na 100~150 lat. Są to więc jak widać materiały o nieporównywalnej żywotności. 
ad. 4. Wystąpi zawsze choć w różnej skali zależnej od rodzaju pokrycia.
I to by było na tyle. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## .ajk

> ad. 2. Nie jest! Konieczność wentylowania warstwy izolacji cieplnej (np. wełny) powoduje wprowadzenie zimnego powietrza w szczelinę pomiędzy izolacją cieplną a deskami.


Tutaj pozwolę sobie jednak z Tobą nie zgodzić - bo wg tego co piszesz izolacja domu też nie ma sensu ponieważ "istnieje konieczność doprowadzenia zimnego powietrza"  (do oddychania), albo noszenie ciepłej kurtki też nam nic nie daje jeśli nie jest szczelnie połączona z bielizną pod spodem  :big grin: . 
Zupełnie różna jest utrata ciepła w miejscach narażonych na bezpośrednie działanie wiatru niż w miejscach gdzie masz tylko szczelinę pozwalającą swobodnie odparowywać wilgoci. Poza tym powietrze też jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem - kiedyś budowano domy w ten sposób, że zostawiano szczelinę powietrzną pomiędzy warstwami ściany jako izolację.



> ad. 3. Nie chodzi o deski a o papę na nich położoną! Puki co są producenci folii dają na nią nawet 30 lat gwarancji a na niezakrytą tylko 4 miesiące! Z praktyki wiemy, że żywot np. dachówki ceramicznej szacuje się na 100~150 lat. Są to więc jak widać materiały o nieporównywalnej żywotności.


Dobrze powiedziane - zwłaszcza to o żywotności dachówki - jest to materiał sprawdzony od setek lat i dlatego jak ktoś daje na nią 30 lat gwarancji to ja mogę w to uwierzyć. Jak ktoś daje 30 lat gwarancji na folię,  i jeszcze pisze na niej wielkimi literami "NOWOŚĆ" to wypada się dobrze zastanowić i wczytać w warunki gwarancji, ponieważ wiedza nawet producenta o tym jak materiał zachowa się po 30 latach ogranicza się do jednorocznych badań i procentowej degradacji materiału w tym czasie. Nawet jeśli po 15 latach folia zacznie się rozpadać to i tak do producenta (jeżeli jeszcze takowy będzie) zgłosi się co 50 z kupujących z tego co 10 będzie potrafił udowodnić prawidłowe użytkowanie folii - na koniec marna satysfakcja rolka folii, która musimy sobie wrzucić na dach, w międzyczasie mamy zamokniętą izolację i nie wiadomo co jeszcze.
Nie jestem przeciwnikiem folii, ale wg. mnie na tej warstwie nie można oszczędzać i jeśli masz wybór wybierz sprawdzone rozwiązanie - jeśli folia to wybrać najlepszą z dostępnych i przypilnować dekarzy żeby jej nie uszkodzili.

----------


## Endriuszka

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> Jestem zdecydowanym przeciwnikiem montowania folii na deskowaniu lub OSB. Nie ma to żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia. Albo sama folia albo deskowanie (OSB) i papa. Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> a gdzies a forum było pisane ze nie polecne sa do PEŁNEGO deskowania płyta OSB bo poodbno ona si emoze wygiac/zamoknac itd... i wted narbi wieciej problemów niz zalet 
> 
> jak to jest faktycznie ???? *mozna użyć płyt OSB i zrobic nich PEŁNE DESKOWANIE ????????????*


?????

----------


## .ajk

> Napisał Endriuszka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> ...


Pytanie po co chcesz stosować płytę osb?
1 - bo jest tańsza? - nie jest
2 - bo jest trwalsza? - nie jest
3 - bo łatwiej ją kupić w markecie? - tak
4 - bo łatwiej ją położyć? - szybciej - tak 
5 - bo jest równiejsza - tak 
imo p 4 i 5 to jedyne sensowne argumenty za płytą, dlatego Amerykanie stosują płytę do gontów - mają niskie domy i sami naprawiają swoje dachy po 10 latach  :big grin: 
Co do wyginania pod wpływem wilgoci - nie ma co dyskutować na ten temat - nie powinno być tam wilgoci bez względu na to czy chodzi o deski czy o płytę - KONIEC !!!!
(oczywiście płyta zareaguje gorzej na wilgoć niż zaimpregnowana deska)   :Roll:

----------


## 1

> zawiewać prawie zawsze bedzie - nie wiem jak przy karpiówce - ale przy reszciee to będzie.
> jedynie 100% brak zawiewania da Ci blachodachówka - ale też i ta dobrze położona


I tu moje 100% poparcie tej tezy , mam od trzech lat , pełne deskowanie , papa i blachodachówke , zero śniegu , zero zawiewania .

Pozdrawiam

----------


## biedny_inwestor

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi,
Dostałem wycenę, ok 7000 zł dodatkowo za deskowanie. Robię dechy...

pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## phans

Pełne deskowanie a będziesz spać spokojniej niż folia czy nawet membrana, zwłaszcza jak ktoś robi lany strop (żelbetonowy) to można część desek wykorzystać z tego stropu.

----------


## A_dam

> Napisał glowac
> 
> zawiewać prawie zawsze bedzie - nie wiem jak przy karpiówce - ale przy reszciee to będzie.
> jedynie 100% brak zawiewania da Ci blachodachówka - ale też i ta dobrze położona 
> 
> 
> I tu moje 100% poparcie tej tezy , mam od trzech lat , pełne deskowanie , papa i blachodachówke , zero śniegu , zero zawiewania .
> 
> Pozdrawiam


*Czy na deskowaniu musi być papa?* 

Dom będzie parterowy bez użytkowego poddasza. Uważam, że papa na tym deskowaniu jest zbędna. Co o tym sądzicie?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## .ajk

> *Czy na deskowaniu musi być papa?* 
> Dom będzie parterowy bez użytkowego poddasza. Uważam, że papa na tym deskowaniu jest zbędna. Co o tym sądzicie?
> Pozdrawiam.


żartujesz? czy pytasz poważnie?
chcesz to możesz zrobić bez deskowania i bez papy, też będzie dobrze - to wolny kraj

----------


## A_dam

No kurde! Nie żartuje. Zakręciłeś mnie tymi pytaniami.
Musi być papa na deskowaniu? Do deskowania mi jeszcze daleko (nawet bardzo daleko), ale myślałem, że może być bez papy. Co ta papa ma mi dać na tym dachu w domu parterowym z poddaszem nieużytkowym?   
Pozdrawiam.[/i]

----------


## .ajk

> No kurde! Nie żartuje. Zakręciłeś mnie tymi pytaniami.
> Musi być papa na deskowaniu? Do deskowania mi jeszcze daleko (nawet bardzo daleko), ale myślałem, że może być bez papy. Co ta papa ma mi dać na tym dachu w domu parterowym z poddaszem nieużytkowym?   
> Pozdrawiam.[/i]


Deski bez papy nie mają sensu - lepiej dać samą folię

----------


## phans

Pamiętaj, że jest duże lobby producentów folii, membran w przeciwieństwie do deskowania z papą  :Smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Tutaj pozwolę sobie jednak z Tobą nie zgodzić - bo wg tego co piszesz izolacja domu też nie ma sensu ponieważ "istnieje konieczność doprowadzenia zimnego powietrza"  (do oddychania), albo noszenie ciepłej kurtki też nam nic nie daje jeśli nie jest szczelnie połączona z bielizną pod spodem . 
> Zupełnie różna jest utrata ciepła w miejscach narażonych na bezpośrednie działanie wiatru niż w miejscach gdzie masz tylko szczelinę pozwalającą swobodnie odparowywać wilgoci. Poza tym powietrze też jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem - kiedyś budowano domy w ten sposób, że zostawiano szczelinę powietrzną pomiędzy warstwami ściany jako izolację.


No właśnie, czemu zimą zapinasz kurtkę a nie idziesz w rozpiętej?! Czemu ciepłe kurtki mają ściągacze w rękawach i na dole?! Właśnie po to aby nie było pod nimi przepływu zimnego powietrza!
Sama szczelina na nic nie pozwala a tym bardziej na odparowanie wilgoci! Warunkiem  usunięcia nadmiaru pary wodnej z izolacji cieplnej jest ruch powietrza w szczelinie wentylacyjnej!!! Oczywiście powietrze jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem pod warunkiem, że jest w bezruchu!!! Czyli uwiezione np. w styropianie lub wełnie mineralnej/szklanej, czy puchowej kurtce. Tak więc deski pod którymi przepływa zimne powietrze nie spełniają żadnych funkcji izolacyjnych. W pewnym stopniu spełniają tę funkcję latem izolując od bardzo nagrzanego pokrycia dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## .ajk

> No właśnie, czemu zimą zapinasz kurtkę a nie idziesz w rozpiętej?! Czemu ciepłe kurtki mają ściągacze w rękawach i na dole?! Właśnie po to aby nie było pod nimi przepływu zimnego powietrza!


OK chyba każdy zostanie przy swoim - Ty będziesz chodził w piance płetwonurka  ja w rozpiętej kurtce  :Wink2:  



> Sama szczelina na nic nie pozwala a tym bardziej na odparowanie wilgoci! Warunkiem  usunięcia nadmiaru pary wodnej z izolacji cieplnej jest ruch powietrza w szczelinie wentylacyjnej!!! Oczywiście powietrze jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem pod warunkiem, że jest w bezruchu!!! Czyli uwiezione np. w styropianie lub wełnie mineralnej/szklanej, czy puchowej kurtce.


  jak najbardziej się zgadzam - chyba nigdzie nie napisałem że cała wentylacja ma polegać na szczelinie pomiędzy wełną a deskami? 



> Tak więc deski pod którymi przepływa zimne powietrze nie spełniają żadnych funkcji izolacyjnych. W pewnym stopniu spełniają tę funkcję latem izolując od bardzo nagrzanego pokrycia dachu. Pozdrawiam.


Tu oczywiście wracamy do naszej różnicy zdań i niech tak zostanie, ja dla swojego pieska zrobię jednak budę z desek a nie folii żeby miał ciepło choć jego szczelina wentylacyjna a co za tym idzie szybkość wymiany powietrza z otoczeniem jest przynajmniej rząd wielkości większa niż ta, o której rozmawiamy.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MARTEX73

naczytałem się o deskowaniu.... no i bijemy dechy no i papa

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No i dobrze  :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TomekC73

Andrzej mam takie pytanie. Będę miał pod dachem dwuspadowym stryszek, który nie będzie ocieplony, będzie widać tylko same dechy od spodu (dach odeskowany z wentylacją wyciętą w kalenicy) Ocieplane oczywiście tylko pomieszczenia mieszkalne pod strychem. Czy pomoiędzy pomieszczeniami a strychem robić jakieś przepusty wentylacyjne?

----------


## A_dam

Witam!
Zastanawiam się, czy można na deskowanie dachu wykorzystać deski (calówki)topolowe. Deskował ktoś takimi deskami?

----------


## Monikapl

Mam pytanie: dach jest deskowany+ papa. Teraz przy ocieplaniu i tynkowaniu budynku zauważyłam wywietrzniki, które są na samej górze budynku (parterówka) zaraz pod krokwiami. Dodam, że co krokwia to wywietrznik. Pomijajac wzgledy wizualne wydajem mi się, że coś zostało zle zrobione. Czy tak musi być czy moje obawy są słuszne?

----------


## MARTEX73

> Witam!
> Zastanawiam się, czy można na deskowanie dachu wykorzystać deski (calówki)topolowe. Deskował ktoś takimi deskami?


mój majster mówi że topola jest bardzo dobra bo nie trzeba konserwować

----------


## Lgrzechu

Pytanie do praktyków ( jak zwykle licze szczególnie na udzielenie porady przez Pana Adama  :Smile:  : cieśle kończą stawiać krokwie 8x16, na to idzie w mijankę płyta osb-3 grubości 18mm. Krawedzie poziome płyt (dłuższy bok) będą łaczone uchwytami metalowymi w kształcie litery H ( trzy szt. na długości 2,5 metra ) zapewniają dylatację ok. 5mm. Cieśle proponują przybić płyty do krokwi gwoździarką (moga podobno zastosować jakieś gwoździe  pierścieniowe). Czy takie rozwiazanie jest poprawne? Moze lepsze byłyby jakieś wkręty do drewna? Jaka długość gwoździ lub wkrętów będzie właściwa? Na płytę położę papę termozgrzewalna 3,5 mm o gramaturze wkładki poliestrowej 180. Papę planuję zgrzać na połaczeniach pionowych ( krótszy bok ). W poziomie  górna krawędz papy bedzie mocowana mechanicznie i zakryta potem zakładem drugiego pasa papy. Stad drugie pytanie: czym umocować papę (gwoździami z kołnierzem czy wkrętami), jaka długość ( czy 20 mm bedzie ok ). Gdzieś słyszałem, że gwoździe/wkręty nie powinny przechodzić przez płytę na wylot.

----------


## Lgrzechu

podbijam temat i prosze o jakies sugestie, pytanie post wyżej.

----------


## pelllo

Witam mam problem zrobiłem deskowanie dachu 260m2 zaimpregnowałem drewnsolem ze związkami miedzi i chce sie zabierać za papowanie ale ciągle pada deszcz i narazie nie zanosi się na słoneczną pogodę bo mamy październik co robić ????? papować na mokre ??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kryj bez obaw. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Carpenter78

> Pytanie do praktyków ( jak zwykle licze szczególnie na udzielenie porady przez Pana Adama  : cieśle kończą stawiać krokwie 8x16, na to idzie w mijankę płyta osb-3 grubości 18mm. Krawedzie poziome płyt (dłuższy bok) będą łaczone uchwytami metalowymi w kształcie litery H ( trzy szt. na długości 2,5 metra ) zapewniają dylatację ok. 5mm. Cieśle proponują przybić płyty do krokwi gwoździarką (moga podobno zastosować jakieś gwoździe  pierścieniowe). Czy takie rozwiazanie jest poprawne? Moze lepsze byłyby jakieś wkręty do drewna? Jaka długość gwoździ lub wkrętów będzie właściwa? Na płytę położę papę termozgrzewalna 3,5 mm o gramaturze wkładki poliestrowej 180. Papę planuję zgrzać na połaczeniach pionowych ( krótszy bok ). W poziomie  górna krawędz papy bedzie mocowana mechanicznie i zakryta potem zakładem drugiego pasa papy. Stad drugie pytanie: czym umocować papę (gwoździami z kołnierzem czy wkrętami), jaka długość ( czy 20 mm bedzie ok ). Gdzieś słyszałem, że gwoździe/wkręty nie powinny przechodzić przez płytę na wylot.


Moga przybijac gwozdziarka, musza tylko pamietac ze dlugosc powinna byc conajmniej 6 cm, wylacznie z pierscieniami lub krecone,pelne lebki i starac sie nie wbijac lebka za gleboko(minimalnie nizej powiechrzni plyty)

Dla spokojnego Twojego snu niech uzyja tez kilka recznie wbijanych gwozdzi kreconych ktore poprawia mocowanie (reczne mocniej trzymaja)

Gwozdzie do papy z kolnierzem i moga troche wychodzic(20 mm jest OK) i musza byc tez  krecone lub z pierscieniami.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Carpenter78

> podbijam temat i prosze o jakies sugestie, pytanie post wyżej.


A czym dach bedzie pokryty (pewnie juz pokryty)?

----------


## step26

ja zrobiłem pełne deskowanie dachu z jodły, wszystko impregnowane
na to dałem membrane Eurowek a na to blachodachówke

teraz zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej bym zrobił, jakbym polożył papę zamiast membrany

co myślicie o tym, czy nie ma to dużego znaczenia przy deskowanym dachu

----------


## TomekC73

> ja zrobiłem pełne deskowanie dachu z jodły, wszystko impregnowane
> na to dałem membrane Eurowek a na to blachodachówke
> 
> teraz zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej bym zrobił, jakbym polożył papę zamiast membrany
> 
> co myślicie o tym, czy nie ma to dużego znaczenia przy deskowanym dachu


Z ttego co czytałem na tym forum to są różne opinie na temat czy papa czy folia na deskowanie. Ten co kładł folię mówi że najlepiej folię, podobnie z papą więc trzeba samemu podjąć decyzję.
Zauważyłem tylko, że osoby z branży bardziej skłaniają się ku papie. Ja mam papę. Folię dałem tylko jako ostatni pas przy okapie aby wchodziła mi do rynien bo pewnie papa by się załamała z czasem puszczaona pod kątem.

----------


## Thermo

Większość przypadków dotyczy poddaszy użytkowych, ja będe miał nieużytkowe a ocieplony bedzie drewniany strop,
zastanawiam się nad OSB + membraną paroprzepuszczalną i chciałem zapytać czy też muszę robić w takim przypadku jakieś wentylacje w kalenicy i okapie czy lepiej OSB zrobić na łączniki H z małymi odstępami, czy wogóle jeżeli tylko strop bedzie ocieplany tym się nie martwić?

I czy wogóle w poddaszu nieużytkowym warto robić deskowanie/osb + pape/folię, czy może sama mębrana starczy, dach odrazu bedzie kryty dachówką ceramiczną?

osb+folia wybralem bo na materiale wyjdzie mnie 1,5tyś różnicy i kolejne oszczędności na robociżnie bo osb i folie położe sam a deskowanie i pape to już raczej nie.

----------


## PAPROCIAK

Ja mieszkam w domu w którym na poddaszu od ok 15 lat jest blacha a pod nią folia taka najtańsza z taka wtopioną siatką. Nigdzie nie jest uszkodzona i nic nie cieknie. A powiedzcie ile to wytrzymuje papa bo ja kojarzę dachy z tego materiału jako ciągły remont poszycia.
Jak ktoś ma kasę to niech deskuje ale musi dawać papę tą droszą na pokrycia dachowe bo z papy  izolacyjnej zostana fale po pierwszych upałach.
A trwałość foli jest szacowana na kilkaset lat  przynajmniej tej z reklamówek  :big tongue:

----------


## FlashBack

thermo skoro jestes w stanie samodzielnie wtargac na dach plyte osb to, dasz rade dach odeskowac a polozyc pape? hmm dasz rade czesto dokanczam roboty na poddaszach ropoczete samodzielnie przez inwestorow i powiem ci, ze potrafia odwalic dobra robote.
dobrze byloby gdyby przestrzen nad stropem byla wentylowana, nie musi to byc typowe okap/kalenica, moga to byc kominki wentylacyjne lprzy dachu czterospadowym ub przy  dwuspadowym otwarte szczyty (kratki). w obu przypadkach nalezy pamietac o siatkach "owadostopach".

----------


## basia33

> ja zrobiłem pełne deskowanie dachu z jodły, wszystko impregnowane
> na to dałem membrane Eurowek a na to blachodachówke
> 
> teraz zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej bym zrobił, jakbym polożył papę zamiast membrany
> 
> co myślicie o tym, czy nie ma to dużego znaczenia przy deskowanym dachu


Niestety za kilka lat po foli nie bądze śladu.
Sasiad rozbudowywał dom w którym pod blachą była membrane, która była jak papier- temperatura zrobiła swoje.

----------


## PAPROCIAK

> Napisał step26
> 
> ja zrobiłem pełne deskowanie dachu z jodły, wszystko impregnowane
> na to dałem membrane Eurowek a na to blachodachówke
> 
> teraz zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej bym zrobił, jakbym polożył papę zamiast membrany
> 
> co myślicie o tym, czy nie ma to dużego znaczenia przy deskowanym dachu
> 
> ...


Z cały szacunkiem Basiu opowiadasz bzdury te nowe membrany są odporne na temp pow 120 stopni a paroprzepuszczalność powoduje że wata pod nimi jest zawsze suchutka. Niszczy ją promieniowanie UV i to dopiero po kilku miesącach jak nie jest przykryta pokryciem. 
Na żadnej budowie nie widziałem foli która by wyparowała po wpływem temperatury. Spokojnie montujcie folie paraizolacyjną pod pod każdy materiał tak blache jak dachówkę tylko dajcie przerwę ok 5 cm od poszycia. Czyli rozwijamy folie w poprzek dachu na krokwie,  przybijamy ją do krokwi tzw. kontrłatami (2 - 3 cm grube, kładzione wzdłuż krokwi ) i na to bijemy łaty (min 3,5 cm)na których jest montowane poszycie właściwe. Nie ma prawa nic się szarpać i "wyparowywać". Dodatkowy plus tego rozwiązania jest taki że można bezpośrednio do membrany dostawic wełnę co pozwala zaoszczędzić kilka cm z wysokości poddasza i znacznie ułatwia prawidłowe wykonanie ocieplenia poddasza ( dodatkowe złotówki).
Wg mnie  jedynym plusem pełnego deskowania jest to, że podczas wymiany poszycia dekarze mają po czym wygodnie chodzić. 
To już lepszym rozwiązaniem jest lanie skosów z betonu bo przynajmniej nic nie pęka  jak to często sie zdarza z gipsami. 
Często inwestorzy do deskowania używają desek po "przejściach" tzn po szalunku z odzysku. OK nie ma tam żadnych obciążeń ale trwałość takiego drewna jest wątpliwa. 
Reasumując
-membrana najtansze i niezłe rozwiązanie
- lane skosy + nic nie pęka ale (-)kosztowne (dodatkowo ok 10 tys) i problem z ociepleniem bo mało miejsca, no i trzeba otynkować
- pełne deskowanie- trzeba nowe deski, porządną papę an pokrycia dachowe, impregnat (nie sądze że mniej niż 10 tys)
Oczywiście koszty są orientacyjne i nie kupujcie chińskich foli i innych takich wynalazków *tylko sprawdzeni producenci*

----------


## gourmand

Czy jest sens deskowania, jeśli poddasze będzie nieużytkowe? Myślę, że właśnie wtedy jest to bardziej uzasadnione. Nieużytkowe znaczy - bez pomieszczeń mieszkalnych, ale jak najbardziej będzie przydatne!!! Kto nie zrobi tam składziku, może suszarni lub pomieszczenia do majsterkowania? Deski są wtedy zabezpieczeniem przed uszkodzeniem folii.

----------


## Thermo

Co do wentylacji to czy przy zastosowaniu samej membrany bez deskowania kominki wentylacyjne też będą potrzebne?

Nasuwa mi się również taka myśl, przy poddaszy nieużytkowym z ocieplonym tylko stropem nie lepiej byłoby zrobić samą membranę? Nie bedzie tam nigdy pokoi, jedynie mały składzik i to wszytko więc czy warto wydawać kilka tysięcy na deskowanie? I w razie ewentualnych rozdarć membrany łatwo bedzie zlokalizować miejsce przecieku i to naprawić?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdy na nieużytkowym poddaszu będzie okno lub wyłaz dachowy wpuszczający światło słoneczne występuje bardzo duże prawdopodobieństwo degeneracji folii i dlatego zdecydowanie radzę OSB lub deski i papę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Thermo

Panie Andrzeju, nie będzie okno ani włazu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro tak to sama folia wysoko paroprzepuszczalna spełni swoje zadanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## staan

A czy deski na deskowanie po zamoczeniu w impregnacie (niebieska substancja) się nie pokrzywią?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Drewno krzywi się w trakcie schnięcia a nie moczenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## p1oterek

Ja zrobiłem pełne deskowanie i na to papa. Deski zostały mi z szalowania stropu a na papę wydałem ok 2tys. Dach ma powierzchnię ok 230m2 dwuspadowy z niewielkimi daszkami nad garażem, wejściem i tarasem. Jestem z wyboru na tą chwilę zadowolony a z życia wiadomo, że każdy chwali swoją decyzję.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grigorios

Mam deskowanie i zwykłą papę wierzchniego krycia. Dziś spadł pierwszy duży deszcz od momentu założenia papy. Zauważyłem w kilku miejscach, w 3 czy 4 przecieki. Pojawiły się one głównie w miejscach rogowych, tam gdzie lukarna łączy się z dachem. Pytanie moje jest takie. Czy występowanie takich przecieków jest zjawiskiem "normalnym" i nie ma co się niepokoić, bo po położeniu dachówki wszystko będzie ok i nic nie będzie przeciekało? Czy może majstrowie spartolili robotę lub papa była zbyt słabej jakości i teraz trzeba jakoś to poprawiać?

Będę szczerze wdzięczny za odpowiedź bardziej doświadczonych osób, bo się zastanawiam czy wszczynać alarm...

----------


## sindafil

A ja mam dach - deska, steropian, papa, kontrłata, łata, dachówka i jest OK, minimalne straty.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## amanna

> Mam deskowanie i zwykłą papę wierzchniego krycia. Dziś spadł pierwszy duży deszcz od momentu założenia papy. Zauważyłem w kilku miejscach, w 3 czy 4 przecieki. Pojawiły się one głównie w miejscach rogowych, tam gdzie lukarna łączy się z dachem. Pytanie moje jest takie. Czy występowanie takich przecieków jest zjawiskiem "normalnym" i nie ma co się niepokoić, bo po położeniu dachówki wszystko będzie ok i nic nie będzie przeciekało? Czy może majstrowie spartolili robotę lub papa była zbyt słabej jakości i teraz trzeba jakoś to poprawiać?
> 
> Będę szczerze wdzięczny za odpowiedź bardziej doświadczonych osób, bo się zastanawiam czy wszczynać alarm...


Witam,
Masz pełne deskowanie z pokryciem papą, podobnie jak u mnie.
Żadne przecieki nie powinny występować, moja rada każ majstrom poprawić fuszerkę i bądź czujny przy dachówce bo tam dopiero zaczną się schody

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Hagis

Mam pełne deskowanie i papa - budynek zimował z takim dachem i nic nie ciekło bo inaczej to fuszerka. Teraz jest dachówka... Po pierwszych sniegach w tym roku spadła na domek gałąź z dębu... rozwaliła 1/4 dachu... (dachówek, zerwała blachy...) i tylko dzieki pełnemu deskowaniu i papie mam sucho w domu... dom stoi już dwa tygodnie w takim stanie i czeka na dachówki i jest ok - nic nie przecieka. A gdyby była folia... to bym miał zalane poddasze... Acha i warto ubezpieczać dom w budowie...

----------


## loco

> Mam pełne deskowanie i papa - budynek zimował z takim dachem i nic nie ciekło bo inaczej to fuszerka. Teraz jest dachówka... Po pierwszych sniegach w tym roku spadła na domek gałąź z dębu... rozwaliła 1/4 dachu... (dachówek, zerwała blachy...) i tylko dzieki pełnemu deskowaniu i papie mam sucho w domu... dom stoi już dwa tygodnie w takim stanie i czeka na dachówki i jest ok - nic nie przecieka. A gdyby była folia... to bym miał zalane poddasze... Acha i warto ubezpieczać dom w budowie...


i to tyle o wyższości deskowania

----------


## A_dam

Witam!
A ja jutro zaczynam w tartaku szaleństwo z wycinaniem kompletnej więźby na dach oraz desek na deskowanie. W związku z powyższym mam pytanie do wtajemniczonych. 
Proszę, doradźcie mi:
- jakie "smarowidło" mam kupic do impregnacji tej więźby/desek,
- jaką papę zakupić na pokrycie tego dachu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Czy występowanie takich przecieków jest zjawiskiem "normalnym" i nie ma co się niepokoić, bo po położeniu dachówki wszystko będzie ok i nic nie będzie przeciekało? Czy może majstrowie spartolili robotę lub papa była zbyt słabej jakości i teraz trzeba jakoś to poprawiać?


Nie jest to zjawisko normalne i majstrowie nic nie spartolili ale bez wątpienia należy to poprawić. Takie rzeczy się zdarzają i opady atmosferyczne są najlepszym sprawdzianem szczelności krycia wstępnego. Szczelność krycia wstępnego to podstawa dobrze funkcjonującego dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## alider

Nie chce negowac zalet pelnego deskowanie z papa pod pokrycie dachowka, ale powstalo wiele nieporozumien, a nawet mitow wokol tego rozwiazania. 
Mit 1. Sprawdzone rozwiazanie stosowane od X-lat. Siegajac pamiecia do lat dziecinstwa (jakies 20 kilka lat wstecz) nie moge jakos przypomniec sobie takigo rozwiazania w mojej okolicy. Deski + wiele warstw papy jak najbardziej, ale juz bez dachowki. Jak dachowka to tylko krokwie i laty. Fakt wtedy nie bylo poddaszy zamieszkalych na taka skala, ale to temat na inna dyskusje. 
Mit 2. Cale Niemcy czy Skandynawia tak robi. Nieprawda. Oczywiscie mozna spotkac takie rozwiazania, ale pod pewnymi warunkami. Mieszkam w Niemczech od 1,5 roku i widzialem sporo wiosek i osiedli domkow. Co moge powiedziec to w zdecydowanej wiekszosci dachy sa 2 spadowe bez zadnych lukarn, czy kopoert. Bardzo proste w budowie. W takich dacha deskownie z papa moga byc lepsze od membrany. Dlaczego pozniej.
Mit 3. Sztywnosc dachu, bezpieczniejszy w przypadku tornada. 
Mit 4. Folia/membrana wyparuje. Podobno u kogos tak sie stalo. Ciezko z tym dyskutowac bo nie wiadomo czy to wgole prawda, co to wogle za folia byla i czy odpowiednio zabezpieczona. Widzialem juz kilka dziennikow, gdzie folia nie byla od spodu zabezpieczona przed promieniowaniem UV na poddaszu i pod okapem przez dluzszy czas. No ale to blad montazu, a nie winna folii. 
Mit 5. Folia moze przeciekac. Z tego co znalazlem na forum o przeciakaniu dachow to najczesniej zle zrobiona obrobka kominow, itp, a nie wina samej folii.
Poza tym nawet jezeli troche wilgoci dostanie sie z dachu na krokwie czy ocieplenie to nie problem, jezeli tylko ta wilgoc bezproblemowo moze sie wydostac. Woda drewnu nie szkodzi bo inaczej co by zostalo z lat i kontrlat?

Do czego daze? Wilgoc!
Dlaczego zabezpieczamy sie przed tornadem, ktorego prawdopodobienstwo jest bardzo male, a robimy wszystko zeby miec problem ze zjawiskiem, ktore wystapi na 100%? Tego nie moge zrozumiec. Sam buduje dom, ktorego projekt wybralem nieswiadom jak powazny jest to temat i dach mam w litere L, kopertowy. Bardzo dlugo analizowalem czy deskowac z papa czy membrana, czy moze deski i membrana (pieniadze graly mniejsza role). W koncu doszedlem do wniosku, ze przy takich dachu nie ma mozliwosci odprowadzenia wilgoci z ocieplenia. Zeby szczelina wetynalcyjna dzialala musi byc cyrkulacja, czyli wlot na dole (okapie) i wylot u gory (kalenica). W dachu kopertowym nie moge sobie wyobrazic jak powietrze moze wleciec w koszu lub wyleciec na krokwi naroznej. Po prostu nie moze. Jezeli jeden z tych warunkow nie jest zapeniowny, szeczelina nie spelnia swojej roli.
Z calym szacunkiem do Pana Andrzeja i jego warsztatu nie moge zrozumiec dlaczego sugeruje Pan deskowanie+papa do wszystkich typow dachow. Niemcy maja bardzo proste dachy i tam ta szczelina wentylacyjna, moze dzialac. Natomiast my sie lubujemy w kopertach z lukarnami. 
Co do historii to kiedys po prostu na poddaszach sie nie mieszkalo. Nie bylo zadnych izolacji, a wiatr sobie chulal po poddaszu. Super wnetylacja. Teraz wszyscy buduja (ja tez) super szczelne i oszczedne domy. A gdzie wilgoc ma sie podziac? Zarowno ta, ktory my produkujem jak rowniez ta, ktora sie wykropli w izolacji?
Wiec do tych wszystkich, ktorzy chca "spac spokojnie": moze i wasz dom nie wpusci wilgoci, ale czy na pewno wypuszcza? czy na pewno nie macie grzybni, o ktorej nawet nie wiece? O szkodliwosci grzybow nie zamierzam nawet pisac.
Ja u siebie(poddasze nieuzytkowe) robie membrane Tyvek Pro, a miedzy krokwie Superpoddasze Termorganiki. Jesli cos bedzie za bardzo cieklo, wyjme plyte i naprawie w tym miejscu folie. Jesli nawet ta folia "wyparuje" za 30 lat to prawdopodobnie do tego czasu i tak bede remotowal dom i zastosuje cos innego (nawet bez zdejmowania dachowki). Nawet nie jestem w stanie sobie wyobrazic jakie materialy wtedy beda. Natomiast jak dostaniemy grzyba od wilgoci to zadna cisnieniowa impregnacja nie pomoze.
Moje wnioski: 
prosty dach dwuspadoway - deski + papa bedzie super.
skomplikowane dach (+ poddaszes uzytkowe) - za duze ryzko grzyba, wysokiej klasy membrana.

Wilgoc to bardzo powazna sprawa!

- Adam

----------


## enickman

przecież to banalnie proste:

1. Rozcinamy papę wzdłuż krokwi koszowej - w zasadzie wycinamy paski szerokości kilkunastu cm
2. Wycinamy otwory w deskach w każdej z przestrzeni między krokwiami tuż przy krokwi koszowej (wycinamy kółka, końcówki desek tworząc trójkąty, prostokąty - wedle fantazji)
3. Przykrywamy pas wzdłuż krokwi koszowej pasem membrany
4. Przykrywamy to kontrłatami i łatami

----------


## alider

Problem w tym, ze jak dla mnie jest to zbyt skomplikowane, zeby dzialo. Myslalem o taki podcinaniu tutaj jak rowniez podobnym przy krokwi naroznej, ale nie moge tego nazwac niezaburzona cyrkulacja powietrza.
Poza tym zastanawiam sie czy, aby na pewno ekipy, zwlaszcza te ktore polecaja deskowanie, bo latwiej uklada sie dachowke, zadbaja zeby takie cos zrobic i to odpowiednio dokladnie. Naprawde duze ryzyko. Moje zdanie  :wink: 

- Adam

----------


## enickman

jak zadbasz, zeby tego przypilnowac to i owszem  :Smile: 

co do cyrkulacji powietrza to pomysl o tzw. cugu w kominie

----------


## Vafel

Wg mnie to już lepiej mieć folię na całej połaci (cała połać oddaje wilgoć przez tą folię - całą swoją powierzchnią) niż wąski 15 cm pasek folii, który ma się przedostać na zewnątrz mnóstwo wilgoci, bo cała reszta jest zadeskowana i zapapowana i wilgoci nie przepuszcza...
Ale może się mylę...

----------


## alider

Prawo ciagu kominowego nie ma tutaj zastosowania. Powietrze w szczelinie jak i na zewnatrz jest w tej samej temperaturze. Rowniez przekroj szczeliny i dlugosc sa sporo za male na te prawo. Tutaj dziala tylko wymuszona przez wiatr cyrkulacja. Aczkolwiek jestem specjalista z zupelnie innej dziedziny.

- Adam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Z calym szacunkiem do Pana Andrzeja i jego warsztatu nie moge zrozumiec dlaczego sugeruje Pan deskowanie+papa do wszystkich typow dachow...



Bo to najlepsze i najpewniejsze rozwiązanie a ja potrafię wykonać je poprawnie.
Pod pokryciami na łatach to żaden problem, gorzej z pokryciami płaskimi: blacha płaska na rąbek, łupek, płytki włóknocementowe, gont bitumiczny, wiór osikowy itp. Tam też jest możliwe ale trzeba o tym myśleć na etapie więźby. Dla tych co mniej potrafią pozostaje folia. Żywotność dachówki 100 lat. A folii? Niemcy to żaden przykład. Takich dachów jak w Polsce to tam nie wielu potrafiłoby wykonać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Carpenter78

A czy szpary miedzy dachowkami sa dostatecznie wielkie zeby pelnic funkcje wentylacyjne? Oczywiscie razem z kratkami wentylacyjnymi, zasysajacymi w podsibitce.

Co do dzisiejszych modeli zabezpieczenia poddasza przed wilgocia to jedyna pociecha ze za 15 , 20 lat bedzie robota bo ktos bedzie musial wyrzucic ten gnój...

----------


## Carpenter78

Aha jeszcze jedno...h..mnie trafia jak sie rozpisujecie na tematy foli jak zapominacie o wentach podsibitce i na kalenicy...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy zastosowaniu folii wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej na krycie wstępne nie są potrzebne! Natomiast potrzebne jest bardzo dobre zwentylowanie pokrycia! Kontrłata minimum 3 cm, dachówki wentylacyjne wspomagające, dobra taśma pod gąsiory, kratka wentylacyjna przy okapie (a nie żadna łata na sztorc!). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## alider

> Bo to najlepsze i najpewniejsze rozwiązanie a ja potrafię wykonać je poprawnie.
> Pod pokryciami na łatach to żaden problem...


no moze za bardzo dosadnie sie wyrazilem, ze jest to niemozliwe, ale nadal uwazam ze taka wentylacja dziala bardzo slabo.



> Dla tych co mniej potrafią pozostaje folia.


Tak, uwazam ze to prawda. Jak rowniez uwazam ze proste rozwiazania dzialaja najlepiej. A wentylacja w przypadku deski+papa+dachowka nie jest prostym rozwiazniem.



> Żywotność dachówki 100 lat. A folii?


Nawet jesli ta folia wytrzyma tylko 30 lat w co watpie (mowie tutaj o wyzszej polce folii) to i tak dla mnie nie jest to problem (poddasze nieuzytkowe). Ale rowniez dla tych co maja uzytkowe nie powinien to byc problem. Nawet nie jestem w stanie sobie wyobrazic jakie beda wtedy izolacje wilgociowe czy termiczne i wiekszosc i tak bedzie remontowala domy do tego czasu. Ktory z Was mieszkalby teraz w domu 30 letnim bez wiekszego remontu? I wcale zdejmownie dachowki nie grozi.



> Niemcy to żaden przykład. Takich dachów jak w Polsce to tam nie wielu potrafiłoby wykonać. Pozdrawiam.


Jestem specjalista z zupelnie innej dziedziny, ale uwazam ze niemieccy budowlancy nie sa wcale gorsi, a materialy i sprzet maja o wiele lepsze. Zobacznie chociaz jakos pokryc poniemieckich domow na Mazurach czy Dolnym Slasku. Dachowka oni kryja od zawsze i niemal wszystko. Nawet hipermarkety.

Moim zdaniem papa+deski+dachowka+poddasze uzytkowe wcale nie sa sprawdzonym i stosowanym od lat rozwiazaniem.

- Adam

----------


## Vafel

> Ktory z Was mieszkalby teraz w domu 30 letnim bez wiekszego remontu?


Ja mieszkam obecnie w domu 50-letnim bez żadnego większego remontu. I szczerze mówiąc nie planuję remontowania mojego nowo-budowanego domu przed upływem 50 lat...

----------


## alider

> ...Kontrłata minimum 3 cm...


no wlasnie mam tutaj spory problem. W projekcie mam kontrlaty 4cm i laty 6x4. Niestety ekipa namawia mnie na kontrlaty 2,5cm tlumaczac, ze na krokwiach naroznych i kalenicy musza i tak nabic deski w celu poprawnego ulozenia gasiorow. A poniewaz deska jest 2,5cm to kontrlata tez powinna taka byc. Nie bardzo to mi sie podoba. Rowniez pod katem wentylacji poszycia. Czy te deski w tym miejscu sa poprawne? Jesli tak to moze kupic deski 4cm?

----------


## alider

> Ja mieszkam obecnie w domu 50-letnim bez żadnego większego remontu. I szczerze mówiąc nie planuję remontowania mojego nowo-budowanego domu przed upływem 50 lat...


"wiekszy' - oczywiscie pojecie wzgledne, ale dom 50-letni, czyli chociazby bez docieplenia? Mozna, ale ...

Te 30 lat to moim zdaniem pesymistyczna wersja.

- Adam

----------


## Ciril

My zrobiliśmy pełne deskowanie.
Więźbę mamy przewidzianą pod dachówkę - założyliśmy z oszczędności blachę. 
Po 15 latach, w jeden dzień ekipa wejdzie, ofoliuje, czy opapuje i założe dachówkę.

Deskowanie ma poważne plusy:
-spina więźbę,
-usztywnia dach,
-przydaje sie bardzo w razie wymiany pokrycia  :big grin:

----------


## Vafel

> Deskowanie ma poważne plusy:
> -spina więźbę,
> -usztywnia dach,
> -przydaje sie bardzo w razie wymiany pokrycia


Żadnego z tych plusów nie nazwał bym poważnym. Spinanie więźby i usztywnianie dachu jest fajne, ale zupełnie niepotrzebne (bez takiego spięcia i usztywnienia dachowi i tak nic nie będzie), a co do przydatności w razie wymiany pokrycia... wybacz, ale wymiana pokrycia ile potrwa? 3 dni? Tydzień? Uważasz, że warto pakować nie tak tanie dechy na dach tylko po to, żeby być może kiedyś przy wymianie pokrycia nie było przez tydzień gołego nieba nad głową (a i to nie jest pewne czy przy wymianie tego pokrycia nie będzie też trzeba wymienić tych dech - zależy jak dobrze były impregnowane/izolowane)?

----------


## alider

> My zrobiliśmy pełne deskowanie.
> Więźbę mamy przewidzianą pod dachówkę - założyliśmy z oszczędności blachę. 
> Po 15 latach, w jeden dzień ekipa wejdzie, ofoliuje, czy opapuje i założe dachówkę.
> 
> Deskowanie ma poważne plusy:
> -spina więźbę,
> -usztywnia dach,
> -przydaje sie bardzo w razie wymiany pokrycia


Nawet chyba Pan Andrzej stwierdzil w ktoryms poscie, ze do usztywnienia lepsze, a na pewno tansze sa inne sposoby. Ja naprawde nie oczekuje, ze ktos kto wydal ok 10tys (deski+dobra pap+robcizna w moim przypadku) na takie rozwiaznie przyzna mi racje. To wbrew ludzkiej naturze. Ja tez nie przyznam sie oficjalnie, ze zle zrobilem kupujac za 7tys bloczki cokolowe Isomur, choci mam lekkie watpliwosci. Moze jednak ktos kto dopiero podejmuje decyzje, wezmie pod uwage moje przemyslenia.

Ja pokrycia nie zamierzam zmieniac tak dlugo jak mury beda staly. Po prostu uwazam, ze deski+papa w takim zastosowaniu jak opisalem wczesniej maja powazna wade, ktora ludzie marginalizuja. Jak dla mnie dach nie musi byc 100% szczelny, dom to nie lodz podwodna, ale na pewno musi "oddychac", tak na "chlopski rozum" (przepraszam z laicyzm  :smile: .

- Adam

----------


## alider

> (a i to nie jest pewne czy przy wymianie tego pokrycia nie będzie też trzeba wymienić tych dech - zależy jak dobrze były impregnowane/izolowane)?


Zupelnie przypadkowo mialem przyjemosci rozmawiac z Panem, ktorym jest 15 lat inspektorem nadzoru budowlanego (o ile dobrze pamietam). Pan ten stwierdzil, ze widzial bardzo wiele konstrukcji zagrzybialych zarowno nieimpregnowanych jak rowniez impregnowanych w tym cisnieniowo. Podobno impregnacja jest troche Polska moda, a inne kraje (celowo unikam konkretnego) wcale tak nie rwa sie do tego. W zamian drewno konstrukcyjne jest suszone i strugane. W ten sposob eleminuje sie wszystkie robastwo, ktore jest w swiezym drewnie oraz zamyka droge dla nowego. Wedlug tego Pana kluczym do zdrowej konstrukcji jest wentylacja. Ile w tym prawdy nie wiem, tylko szczera relacja z rozmowy.

- Adam

----------


## Vafel

Wiadomo, że wentylacja to podstawa, bo jak jest wentylacja, to nawet jak dechy trochę zamokną/nawilgną, to wyschną. Jeśli nie ma wentylacji, to nic nie wyschnie tylko zbutwieje, zgnije lub spleśnieje (do wyboru do koloru).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Jak dla mnie dach nie musi byc 100% szczelny, dom to nie lodz podwodna...


Przy takim podejściu do sprawy dalsza dyskusja staje się bezprzedmiotowa! Stosowanie folii na Twoim dachu w świetle takiej wypowiedzi nie ma żadnego sensu! Twoi dekarze mają raczej miałkie pojęcie o wentylacji połaci dachowej. Gąsiory mocuje się na łacie kalenicowej lub narożnej a nie na deskach. 
Reasumując powiem tak: Twój dom, Twój wybór, Twoja kasa i Twój problem. Życzę trafnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wojtek R

deskowałem i deskować będę , fajny był program na TVN ostatnio w uwadze o kunie jakie spustoszenie robiła na dachach fajnie rozpruta folia i rozszarpana wełna .... myślę , że jakby miała walczyć z papą i dechami to chyba szybciej pójdzie do sąsiada ... na marginesie z dwa tygodnie wstecz przy ulewach leżą leniwie w sobotę rano w fotelu a u sąsiada dekarze latają i wklejają paski folii na dachu bo coś się posypało  , jeżeli kogoś to nie przekonuje to kładźcie te folie ...

u mnie przy dachu prawie 400m2 stosując  dobrą folię a deskowanie + papa  może bym zaoszczędził z 4-5 tyś ...

----------


## alider

> Przy takim podejściu do sprawy dalsza dyskusja staje się bezprzedmiotowa! Stosowanie folii na Twoim dachu w świetle takiej wypowiedzi nie ma żadnego sensu!


Panie Andrzeju z calym szacunkiem, moje konkretne pytanie o pomysl dekarzy na mocowanie gasiorow nie ma nic wspolnego z metafora domu i lodzi podwodnej. 



> Twoi dekarze mają raczej miałkie pojęcie o wentylacji połaci dachowej. Gąsiory mocuje się na łacie kalenicowej lub narożnej a nie na deskach.


Prosze zwrocic uwage, ze stwierdzilem, ze tez mi sie to nie podoba. Dlatego zapytalem na forum, z nadzieja na Pana fachowa odpowiedz. Mam nadzieje, ze mozemy sie nie zgadzac w kwesti deskowania, a jednoczesnie dyskutowac na inne tematy.
Tez uwazam, ze przy deskach nie bedzie wentylacji poszycia i teraz wiem, ze na takie rozwiazanie sie nie zgodze. Swoja droga to bardzo dziwne, bo ekipa ma bardzo dobre opinie, bardzo duzo zlecen i sporo doswiadcznia. Tania tez nie jest. To tak apropos jakosc Polskich dekarzy i wentylacji - tez bywa roznie.



> Reasumując powiem tak: Twój dom, Twój wybór, Twoja kasa i Twój problem. Życzę trafnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.


Dziekuje. Czas pokaze. Pozdrawiam.

- Adam

----------


## alider

> ... w sobotę rano w fotelu a u sąsiada dekarze latają i wklejają paski folii na dachu bo coś się posypało...


Zalozmy, ze to winna folii, a nie zupelnie inny problem. Zawsze jest ryzyko, ze lezy Pan pod grzybem, o czy nawet Pan nie wiem. Naprawde nikomu tego nie zycze.



> u mnie przy dachu prawie 400m2 stosując  dobrą folię a deskowanie + papa  może bym zaoszczędził z 4-5 tyś ...


Moj dach to 300m2. Deski impregnowane po 585zl z m3. Potrzeba 8m3. Zakladajac 10zl (tanszej bym nie kupil) za m2 papy i 10zl za m2 robocizny mamy:
4680 + 3000 + 3000 = 10680. Plus papiaki. Tyvek Pro 6zl z m2 = 1800zl. Roznica 9000zl. Oczywiscie deski szalunkowe obniza koszt, ale nie do 5tys przy 400m2. To naprawde zanizanie kosztow.
Mam czasem wrazenie, ze ludzi traktuja dom jakby to bylo cos wiecej niz tylko wazna, ale tylko rzecz. Czasem w wypowiedziach i dziennikach dostrzegam rodzaj "uczucia". Dla mnie do to tylko rzecz. Chce go wybudowac zgodnie ze sztuka budowlana, z projektem i rowniez stara tradycja (dlatego nie mam poddasza uzytkowego). To jest dla mnie tylko House, a o niebo waznieszy jest Home. Ja wole wydac te 10tys (zakladajac, ze nie budujecie na kredyt, bo wtedy koszt bedzie pewnie wiekszy o jakies 70%) na fajne wakacje z moja rodzina. Carpiem diem. Pozdrawiam.

- Adam

----------


## Ciril

> Napisał Ciril
> 
> My zrobiliśmy pełne deskowanie.
> Więźbę mamy przewidzianą pod dachówkę - założyliśmy z oszczędności blachę. 
> Po 15 latach, w jeden dzień ekipa wejdzie, ofoliuje, czy opapuje i założe dachówkę.
> 
> Deskowanie ma poważne plusy:
> -spina więźbę,
> -usztywnia dach,
> ...


Skąd Ty te 10 tys. wziąłeś??? Zastanawiam się za co Wy ludzie tyle kasy dajecie?? Za deskę impregnowaną złotem???
Deska zaimpregnowana kosztowała mnie 3 tys. zł, folia 5 rolek na deskę - 1000 zł - robocizna - 2 tys. - dach 250 m2  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  





> Żadnego z tych plusów nie nazwał bym poważnym. Spinanie więźby i usztywnianie dachu jest fajne, ale zupełnie niepotrzebne (bez takiego spięcia i usztywnienia dachowi i tak nic nie będzie), a co do przydatności w razie wymiany pokrycia... wybacz, ale wymiana pokrycia ile potrwa? 3 dni? Tydzień? Uważasz, że warto pakować nie tak tanie dechy na dach tylko po to, żeby być może kiedyś przy wymianie pokrycia nie było przez tydzień gołego nieba nad głową (a i to nie jest pewne czy przy wymianie tego pokrycia nie będzie też trzeba wymienić tych dech - zależy jak dobrze były impregnowane/izolowane)?


Za 15 lat się do Ciebie zgłoszę po tych magików, którzy dachówkę w 3 dni kładą





> W przypadku gdy na nieużytkowym poddaszu będzie okno lub wyłaz dachowy wpuszczający światło słoneczne występuje bardzo duże prawdopodobieństwo degeneracji folii i dlatego zdecydowanie radzę OSB lub deski i papę. Pozdrawiam.





> Napisał alider
> 
> ...Z calym szacunkiem do Pana Andrzeja i jego warsztatu nie moge zrozumiec dlaczego sugeruje Pan deskowanie+papa do wszystkich typow dachow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo to najlepsze i najpewniejsze rozwiązanie a ja potrafię wykonać je poprawnie.
> Pod pokryciami na łatach to żaden problem, gorzej z pokryciami płaskimi: blacha płaska na rąbek, łupek, płytki włóknocementowe, gont bitumiczny, wiór osikowy itp. Tam też jest możliwe ale trzeba o tym myśleć na etapie więźby. Dla tych co mniej potrafią pozostaje folia. Żywotność dachówki 100 lat. A folii? Niemcy to żaden przykład. Takich dachów jak w Polsce to tam nie wielu potrafiłoby wykonać. Pozdrawiam.



Z tego, co czytam, wydaję mi się, że pan Andrzej jest zwolennikiem deskowania i papy.


Zdając sobie sprawę, że folia szybciej ulega degradacji, a i pokrycie z blachodachówki nie jest super trwałe teraz położyliśmy folię. Mam nadzieję, że 15 lat wytrzyma do wymiany na dachówkę ceramiczną, a wtedy to już opapujemy - starym, dobrym i sprawdzonym przez lata w Polsce sposobem.

----------


## alider

> Mam nadzieję, że 15 lat wytrzyma do wymiany na dachówkę ceramiczną, a wtedy to już opapujemy - starym, dobrym i sprawdzonym przez lata w Polsce sposobem.


To nie jest zaden stary, sprawdzony przez lata sposob. Wrecz odrotnie, calkiem nowy. Kiedys sie tak nie budowalo, nie mieszkalo na poddaszach na taka skala i tak nie ocieplalo. Wilogoc na pewno bedzie w ociepleniu i przy skomplikowanym dachu jej ujscie moim zdaniem bedzi bardzo utrudnione, a wtedy o bardzo szkodliwe dla zdrowia grzyby latwo. Pozdrawiam.

- Adam

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> Żadnego z tych plusów nie nazwał bym poważnym. Spinanie więźby i usztywnianie dachu jest fajne, ale zupełnie niepotrzebne (bez takiego spięcia i usztywnienia dachowi i tak nic nie będzie), a co do przydatności w razie wymiany pokrycia... wybacz, ale wymiana pokrycia ile potrwa? 3 dni? Tydzień? Uważasz, że warto pakować nie tak tanie dechy na dach tylko po to, żeby być może kiedyś przy wymianie pokrycia nie było przez tydzień gołego nieba nad głową (a i to nie jest pewne czy przy wymianie tego pokrycia nie będzie też trzeba wymienić tych dech - zależy jak dobrze były impregnowane/izolowane)?
> 
> 
> Za 15 lat się do Ciebie zgłoszę po tych magików, którzy dachówkę w 3 dni kładą


Hmm... nie zdawałem sobie sprawy z tego, że jest jakaś magia w położeniu dachówki w trzy dni. U mnie chyba mniej więcej właśnie tyle kładli. Mowa oczywiście o położeniu dachówki, a nie robieniu całego dachu...

----------


## Ciril

Z tego co mi się wydaje każdy dach jest inny.

Masz dach typu stodoła - i chwała Ci za to... zero docinania, obróbek pewnie też nie za wiele...


Chciałabym zobaczyć 3 dni na swoim dachu - dwie facjaty, przyczółki.

U moich rodziców - dach koperta, 8 okien dachowych + dach nad łącznikiem i garażem z 3 facjatkami - ekipa pana Sasa (serdecznie pozdrawiam) -8 chłopa - robili ok. 2 tygodni.

*Vafel*generalizujesz... , bo co innego jest krycie budynku nowego, a co innego remont dachu na budynku zamieszkałym...

----------


## Vafel

> Z tego co mi się wydaje każdy dach jest inny.
> 
> Masz dach typu stodoła - i chwała Ci za to... zero docinania, obróbek pewnie też nie za wiele...
> 
> 
> Chciałabym zobaczyć 3 dni na swoim dachu - dwie facjaty, przyczółki.
> 
> U moich rodziców - dach koperta, 8 okien dachowych + dach nad łącznikiem i garażem z 3 facjatkami - ekipa pana Sasa (serdecznie pozdrawiam) -8 chłopa - robili ok. 2 tygodni.
> 
> *Vafel* generalizujesz... , bo co innego jest krycie budynku nowego, a co innego remont dachu na budynku zamieszkałym...


No OK. Zgadza się. Może trochę za bardzo zasugerowałem się swoim własnym przypadkiem.

Ale to i tak nie zmienia sensu mojej wcześniejszej wypowiedzi. To znaczy, nawet gdyby ten remont dachu miał potrwać 3 tygodnie, to nadal nie jest to dla mnie dobry powód do deskowania dachu.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Ciril

Jest...

Mogę Ci pokazać zdjęcia z remontu dachu u swojej kuzynki dach dwuspadowy typu stodoła - 10 lat temu położyli blachę bez deskowania, w zeszłym roku była zmiana na dachówkę, piękna była pogoda - fachmani zdemontowali blachę z jednej strony, położyli część folii i przyszedł piękny front burzowy... co tu dalej opisywać???

Wynik??

Parkiety szlag trafił, farbę na ścianach szlag trafił, gładzie szlag trafił, ze stropu lało się jak z cebra, wodę na poddaszu szufelką do wiader zbierali...

Gdyby było deskowanie folia by wytrzymała, bnawet na szybko przybita na czas burzy...




Jak decydowałam się na deskowanie rozmawiałam z kilkoma ekipami dekarzy i żaden, żaden nie odradził mi deskowania. 

Ale ja to i mury i więźbę mam przeciwpancerną  :Lol:

----------


## Vafel

> Jest...
> 
> Mogę Ci pokazać zdjęcia z remontu dachu u swojej kuzynki dach dwuspadowy typu stodoła - 10 lat temu położyli blachę bez deskowania, w zeszłym roku była zmiana na dachówkę, piękna była pogoda - fachmani zdemontowali blachę z jednej strony, położyli część folii i przyszedł piękny front burzowy... co tu dalej opisywać???
> 
> Wynik??
> 
> Parkiety szlag trafił, farbę na ścianach szlag trafił, gładzie szlag trafił, ze stropu lało się jak z cebra, wodę na poddaszu szufelką do wiader zbierali...
> 
> Gdyby było deskowanie folia by wytrzymała, bnawet na szybko przybita na czas burzy...
> ...


Ale co się stało? Nie założyli folii? Założyli ale pękła? Dziwne to trochę, bo te folie dachowe to wcale nie są jakieś mega łatwe do uszkodzenia. Przyjamniej ta, którą ja kupiłem była całkiem wytrzymała - nie tak łatwo ją rozedrzeć...

----------


## Ciril

Założyli...
tylko nikt nie stał i nie patrzył od czego się na zszywkach porwała - wiatr, czy ulewa.


Nie dziwi mnie to... podczas tegorocznej burzy wiaterek mojego stalowego żurawia przewrócił, a waży ze 200 kg...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Tez uwazam, ze przy deskach nie bedzie wentylacji poszycia...


Ja tak nie uważam!
A odnośnie deskowania i papy to sposób sprawdzony od 100 lat a z foliami nie sprawdzony a jedynie stosowany powiedzmy, że od 20 lat. Nigdy nie twierdziłem, że folia jest zła. Twierdzę natomiast, że jest to materiał niedopracowany. 
Czy uważasz, że jak zastosujesz folię to nie będziesz miał grzybów? O tym w zdecydowanej większości nie decydują materiały a błędy wykonawcze! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## alider

> Napisał alider
> 
> ...Tez uwazam, ze przy deskach nie bedzie wentylacji poszycia...
> 
> 
> Ja tak nie uważam!


Te deski na krowkiach naroznych nie sa takie glupie. W moim przypadku, krokwie narozne nie sa podciete (blad?) i nie tworza kata ostrego na gorze. Takie deski to po prostu kontrlaty tyle tylko ze 15 cm szerokie, ktore i tak sie stosuje w tym miejscu (tutaj znalazlem, co prawda nie mojej ale dosc dobry opis monatrzu dachowki http://www.budnet.pl/pliki/braas_instrukcje_150dpi.pdf). Te deski sluza do stowrzenia "szczytu", a oczywiscie na to wspornik do laty, lata, tasma kal-went. i gasior. A wentylacja pod dachowka jest. Tyle tylko ze wracam do 4cm dla kontrlat. Zmowie po prostu kilka desek 15x4cm.
Moj blad w opisie problemu.



> A odnośnie deskowania i papy to sposób sprawdzony od 100 lat.


Ale czy na pewno to deskowanie i konstrukcja byly okladane (nawet przy zachowaniu szczeliny) warstwa 20 lub wiecej cm welny, lub czymkolwiek innym? No nie wiem. Taka welna gdy dostanie wilgoci, ktora ma problem z ujsciem na pewno nie sluzy drewnu.



> Czy uważasz, że jak zastosujesz folię to nie będziesz miał grzybów?


Gwarancji nigdy nie ma, ale uwazam, ze ryzyko jest zdecydowanie mniejsze. Ze usuwanie wilgoci na skomplikowanych dachach bedzie sprawniejsze niz przy szczelinie. Oczywiscie zdaje sobie sprawe ze deskowanie ma wiele cennych zalet, jak rowniez ulatwia zycie dekarzom, ale ja osobiscie nie bardzo mam ochote za to placic. Pozdrawiam.

- Adam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...usuwanie wilgoci na skomplikowanych dachach bedzie sprawniejsze...


A na jakich przesłankach opierasz takie twierdzenie?
W przypadku gdy po obu stronach folii dachowej stężenie pary wodnej jest takie same żadnego przepływu pary wodnej nie będzie! Jedynym gwarantem jest prawidłowo wykonana wentylacja połaci dachu!
Nadal nie bardzo rozumiem o jakich deskach na wykonanie kalenicy piszesz. W kalenicy jest wspornik i łata podobnie na narożu. Całkiem możliwe, że ja się nie znam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## alider

> Napisał alider
> 
> ...usuwanie wilgoci na skomplikowanych dachach bedzie sprawniejsze...
> 
> 
> A na jakich przesłankach opierasz takie twierdzenie?


Bo wilgoc z ocieplenia moze dosc swobodnie "wyparowac" przez membrane na niemal calej powierzchni dachu. Do tego oczywiscie potrzeba jest b. dobra wentylacja nad membrana. 



> W przypadku gdy po obu stronach folii dachowej stężenie pary wodnej jest takie same żadnego przepływu pary wodnej nie będzie! Jedynym gwarantem jest prawidłowo wykonana wentylacja połaci dachu!


Absolutnie sie z tym zgadzam. W przypadku membran, uwazam ze wentylacja pod dachowka jest wazniejsza niz w przypadku zwyklych folii czy papy. Dlatego nie podobaly mi sie sugestie ekipy aby zmniejszyc przekrowj kontrlat z 4 to 2,5 cm. 
Tak na marginesie, zgadzam sie z autorem tego artykulu (http://www.dachy.org/artykuly,1239,U...pie_dachu.html) i zdecydowalem sie na rozwiaznie z odprowadzniem wody z folii pod rynne.



> Nadal nie bardzo rozumiem o jakich deskach na wykonanie kalenicy piszesz. W kalenicy jest wspornik i łata podobnie na narożu. Całkiem możliwe, że ja się nie znam. Pozdrawiam.


Krokwie narozne mam 28x14cm. Czyli na gorze mam 14 cm plasko zakonczone. Z tego co sie douczylem z internetu, to wzdluz tych krokw, na "rogach" bije sie kontrlaty w plaszczyznach polaci, ktore krokwia laczy. Wydaje mi sie, ze u mnie te 14cm to jest dosc spora odleglosc i miedzy tymi kontrlatami bedzie nadal ok 10cm przerwy. Mysle ze te deski (czytaj 12-15cm szerokie kontrlaty) po prostu niweluja ta przerwe do 3-4cm, tworzac kat ostry, jak w kalenicy. Miedzy to oczywiscie wspornik i lata kalenicowa. Ekipa argumentuje, ze te "szerokie kontrlaty" pomagaja ulozyc gasiory idealnie rowno, co podobno wcale nie czesto sie zdarza, a na krowkiach naroznych jest to bardzo widoczne. Do konca nie jestem przekonany, czy to nie zaburzy wylotu powietrza. Zobacze po rozmowie z ekipa.

- Adam

----------


## darsalam

Ja tez nie mam deskowanie.Gdybym dawał blachodachówkę to pewnie bym dał ale przy dachówkach. Moi rodzice maja stodołę budowana w latach 50.Dachówka tam jest , deskowania nie ma i jeszcze przez 60 lat jej uzytkowania nie zdarzyło się, żeby coś zamokło czy spadło.No ale to stara dobra robota

----------


## FlashBack

szkoda, ze pojawiaja sie opisy typu: mam dach deskowany.
w efekcie to, tylko kilka nabitych przypadkowo desek.

----------


## krolik2002

witam,
zapłaciłem za deskowanie i dziś ręce mi opadły. Przyjechałem na budowę a na ziemi leżą surowe dechy. Zadzwoniłem do wykonawcy i usłyszałem, że oczywiście są zaimpregnowane ciśnieniowo. Czemu nie są oznaczone zielonym barwnikiem i jak sprawdzić czy faktycznie są zaimpregnowane ???

----------


## przemekj21

Drodzy koledzy.

Czy bylby ktos na tyle laskawy i podeslal jakies zdjecia wykonania szczeliny wentylacyjnej w pelnym deskowaniu dachu kopertowego, oczywiscie chodzi mi o szczeline w okolicach krowki naroznych.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sandacz

[quote="przemekj21"]Drodzy koledzy.

Czy bylby ktos na tyle laskawy i podeslal jakies zdjecia wykonania szczeliny wentylacyjnej w pelnym deskowaniu dachu kopertowego, oczywiscie chodzi mi o szczeline w okolicach krowki naroznych.

Pozdrawiam[/quote

Po prostu wywiercasz dziurki wiertłem do drewna, które zabezpieczasz membraną ,rurkami z peszla etc., możesz dodatkowo rozciąć papę na narożach (też ją zabazpieczając membraną)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pozdrawiam.  :Roll:

----------


## aadamuss24

Tylko on się zgadza  :smile: ) Tak źle i tak nie dobrze  :smile:  pozdr też adam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dziękuję, że zwróciłeś mi uwagę  :Wink2:  . Tak to jest jak chęć zabrania głosu zaślepia  :Roll:  . Wykasowałem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## koloboro

Witam
Panowie czy na odeskowany i pokryty papą dach na który planuje położyć blachodachówkę potrzebne są kontrłaty i łaty ??
Czy wystarczy przykręcić  blachę do desek ??
Pozdrawiam'

----------


## kuciar

a co przy pokryciach blacha?deskowanie i papa?czy raczej sztywne poszycie(deski sosonowe,swierkowe,jodlowe lub topolowe gr.24-25mm szer.12-15 odstep 2-5cm (jesli nie, trzeba ulozyc membrane separacyjna)
odnosnie papy wyczytalem  takie stwierdzenie:




> nie poleca sie plyt wiorowych zawarte w niej zwiazki chemiczne powoduja korozje blachy tak samo papa -potrzebne zapewnienie cyrkulacji powietrza pod blacha,suszenie blachy

----------


## tymon2010

Witam wszystkich
Tak sobie czytam i się zastanawiam:
- jaka jest żywotność papy przybitej "papiakami" bezpośrednio na deski?
- jak z gwarancją producenta takiej papy - ze względu na sposób ułożenia i "konserwacji"? - chyba nie zdejmujecie pokrycia głównego do konserwacji papy  :big grin:  
- i jak to wszystko się przekłada na żywotność papy w porównaniu do membran dachowych?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A jaką konserwację papy masz na myśli skoro nie działa na nią promieniowanie słoneczne jedyny jej zabójca. Czy ściąga się podłogę i wylewkę aby konserwować izolację posadzki? Czy podnosi sie dom aby konserwować izolację ław fundamentowych?  :Roll:   :Wink2:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... czy na odeskowany i pokryty papą dach na który planuje położyć blachodachówkę potrzebne są kontrłaty i łaty ??
> Czy wystarczy przykręcić  blachę do desek ??


Tak potrzebne z następujących powodów:
- skuteczniejsza wentylacja połaci,
- szczelne krycie wstępne (spływająca po papie woda mogłaby powodować przecieki w miejscach nocowania blachodachówki),
- brak mocowania w przypadku trafienia wkrętami pomiędzy deski,
- łaty pozwalają na praktycznie idealne wyrównanie połaci dachu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tymon2010

Ale ja nie pytałem o izolację pod posadzką. A czy ktoś tam zaglądał - zaglądnie jak będzie mu coś przeciekać lub pękać i się zdziwi że np papa wyparowała albo styropian. 
 :ohmy:  
Chodziło mi o porównanie żywotności tych dwóch materiałów jakimi są folia i papa - bo jeżeli papa nie jest konserwowana to i ją po jakim czasie trafi szlag, przecież na proces starzenia mają wpływ nie tylko promienie słoneczne. 
A coś takiego jak zmiana temperatury, zginanie, rozciąganie papy?
I z innej beczki - jakiego rodzaju papy stosujecie na deskowaniu?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to bądź pewien, że zakryta dorówna żywotności dachówce. Najlepiej zastosować papę podkładową termozgrzewalną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krolik2002

a czy papiaki trzeba koniecznie smarować "lepikiem" aby nie ciekło czy to zbędna robota ? Właśnie zaczynają papować i zaraz kładą ceramikę

----------


## tcsmile

to i jeszcze ja sie dolacze...
jaka powinna byc zastosowana papa na deskowanie dachu?
wystarczy na lepiku czy lepsza bedzie termozgrzewalna?

----------


## Jan P.

Papiaki przy kryciu papą mają być NIEWIDOCZNE czyli pod zakładką.Jeśli chodzi o rodzaj to ja zawsze namawiam inwestorów na papę z SBS-em. Pozdrawiam Jan.

----------


## krolik2002

moja ekipa robi jednak na zszywki i biją od razu łaty/kontrłaty. PODOBNO to lepsze niż papiaki, które dekarze (niektóre) będą wyciągać bo coś tam (niedosłyszałem o co chodzi)   :oops:  i ogólnie wychodzą z założenia, że papiaki dziurawię papę....niepotrzebnie.

Mają rację czy to kolejne ułatwienie kosztem jakości

----------


## Jan P.

Generalnie chodzi o to, żeby dach był szczelny przed kryciem właściwym. Pokryj papą i poczekaj na ulewę , wtedy wszystko wyjdzie: szczelność przy kominach ,koszach ,oknach, wywiewkach. Pozdrawiam Jan.

----------


## seba-cz

Przeczytałem ten post od początku do końca i każdy ma swoje argumenty przy których się upiera i już.

deskowanie + papa
wynika to z technologii kładzenia (zgoda)

sama membrana paroprzepuszczalna mocowana do krokwi
ok tylko pod warunkiem, że na całej powierzchni pod tą membraną będzie warstwa która będzie ją chroniła przed działaniem UV (zakryje ją np. warstwa ocieplenia) 

deskowanie + membrana paroprzepuszczalna
stosowane w przypadku poddaszy mieszkalnych nad którymi zostaje jeszcze przestrzeń niezamieszkała. Bo przecież chcemy zatrzymać ciepło jak najbliżej poddasza mieszkalnego (ocieplenie ułożone między jętkami), a nie wyprowadzać go pod samą kalenicę. 
W tym przypadku membrana między jętkami a kalenicą jest narażona na działanie UV chociażby przez wyłaz dachowy i z gwarancji NICI.    WIĘC 
bez sensu jest układać deskowanie na połaci dachu od jętek do kalenicy dlatego układa się je (deski) od okapu do kalenicy

Ci którzy pisali, że deskowanie pod membraną jest bez sensu powinni zastanowić się dla którego przypadku (opisanego przeze mnie) udzielali odpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam forumowiczów

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że deskowanie ochroni folię od spodu?! Po  między deskami bitymi na styk po wyschnięciu tworzą się szczeliny dochodzące nawet do 2 cm. Wniosek z tego taki, że deski nie chronią przed UV czyli deskowanie pod folię nie ma merytorycznego uzasadnienia. Krycie wstępne dla dachu z nieużytkowym poddaszem można by wykonać tak: od okapu do ściany gruba czarna folia budowlana, dalej do jętek folia wysoko paroprzepuszczalna a od jętek do kalenicy gruba czarna folia budowlana. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## seba-cz

Widzę, że Andrzej Wilhelmi przyjął strategię krytykowania, a nie poszukiwania rozwiązania dla membrany dachowej.

Każdy wie, że deski rozsychają się dlatego robi się na nich zakład (wycinasz schodzące się boki tych desek). Nawet jak się rozeschną to zakład się zmniejszy ale i tak zostanie.

Zapomniałem dodać do mojej wczorajszej wypowiedzi, że producenci membran dachowych nie zalecają, aby membrany stykały się z zaimpregnowaną więźbą dachową (impregnaty pogarszają właściwości tych membran). 

Deski można samemu zaimpregnować na budowie i tyko spodnią część która z membraną nie będzie miała styku.

Po to właśnie deski, żeby membrana była oddzielona, długo żyła, żeby gwarancja była zachowana i żeby spokojnie spać.

Ps.
Myślałem, że liderzy forum udzielają wyczerpujących odpowiedzi na nurtujące forumowiczów pytania

----------


## Jan P.

Człowieku, połóż dobrą papę na deski to nic Cię nie będzie nurtowało i będziesz spać spokojnie. Pozdrawiam Jan.

----------


## seba-cz

Radzę osobie "MistrzJan" czytanie ze zrozumieniem.

Mnie nic nie nurtuje i nie mam problemu bo swoje rozwiązanie już mam wybrane.

Zamiast przekonywać, żeby położyć dobrą papę podaj rozwiązania z których każdy wybierze te najlepsze dla siebie. Tylko żeby takie rozwiązania podać to trzeba mieć wiedzę - nieprawdaż

Natomiast wielu forumowiczów zwróciło się na tym poście o poradę w kwestii wykorzystania papy, deskowania, membrany. A skoro się takie pytania pojawiły to należy napisać jakie są rozsądne rozwiązania, a wybór zostawić już danemu forumowiczowi.

Na temat papy nie wypowiadałem się bo zrobili to bardzo licznie inni przede mną. 

Natomiast nikt nie napisał jak postępować z membraną. Znalazłem tylko komentarze stwierdzające, że nie ma merytorycznego uzasadnienia stosowania deskowania pod membranę. 

W określonych przypadkach stosowanie deskowania jest wskazane (patrz wcześniejsza wypowiedź)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam2007

> Widzę, że Andrzej Wilhelmi przyjął strategię krytykowania, a nie poszukiwania rozwiązania dla membrany dachowej.
> 
> Każdy wie, że deski rozsychają się dlatego robi się na nich zakład (wycinasz schodzące się boki tych desek). Nawet jak się rozeschną to zakład się zmniejszy ale i tak zostanie.
> 
> Zapomniałem dodać do mojej wczorajszej wypowiedzi, że producenci membran dachowych nie zalecają, aby membrany stykały się z zaimpregnowaną więźbą dachową (impregnaty pogarszają właściwości tych membran). 
> 
> Deski można samemu zaimpregnować na budowie i tyko spodnią część która z membraną nie będzie miała styku.
> 
> Po to właśnie deski, żeby membrana była oddzielona, długo żyła, żeby gwarancja była zachowana i żeby spokojnie spać.
> ...



Folia , która jest przewidziana na deskowanie jest o wiele mocniejsza i inny skład ma niż zwykła. Zresztą co ty myślisz, że folia po zetknięciu z deską zaimpregnowaną po 10 latach zniknie albo przedziurawi sie ?  :Lol:  

Remont dachu robi się średnio co 30-40 lat  więc czy będzie papa czy folia i tak będzie zmieniane zapewne. Nie dramatyzuj.

Jak boli cię folia to połóż papę i masz z bańki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Każdy wie, że deski rozsychają się dlatego robi się na nich zakład (wycinasz schodzące się boki tych desek).
> ... producenci membran dachowych nie zalecają, aby membrany stykały się z zaimpregnowaną więźbą dachową (impregnaty pogarszają właściwości tych membran). 
> Deski można samemu zaimpregnować na budowie i tyko spodnią część która z membraną nie będzie miała styku.
> Po to właśnie deski, żeby membrana była oddzielona, długo żyła, żeby gwarancja była zachowana i żeby spokojnie spać.
> Ps.
> Myślałem, że liderzy forum udzielają wyczerpujących odpowiedzi na nurtujące forumowiczów pytania


Z tych Twoich wypowiedzi jasno wynika, że myślenie nie jest Twoją najlepszą stroną.
O jakim wycinaniu desek na zakład piszesz?!  :Roll:  
Podaj choćby jednego producenta, który nie zaleca aby folia stykała się z zaimpregnowaną powierzchnią. Co najwyżej może takie ograniczenie odnosić się do konkretnych impregnatów.
Jaki jest sens impregnacji jednostronnej?!  :sad:  
Niby od czego deski mają oddzielać membranę?!  :Roll:  
Nie przedstawiłeś żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia stosowania folii na deskowaniu. Mnie to nie dziwi bo takiego uzasadnienia nie ma!!!
Folia na deskowaniu to nieporozumienie i same kłopoty.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## seba-cz

Z tych Twoich wypowiedzi jasno wynika, że myślenie nie jest Twoją najlepszą stroną.
O jakim wycinaniu desek na zakład piszesz?!

O normalnym

Podaj choćby jednego producenta, który nie zaleca aby folia stykała się z zaimpregnowaną powierzchnią. Co najwyżej może takie ograniczenie odnosić się do konkretnych impregnatów.

Zawarte w impregnatach środki solne są agresywne i w styku z membraną pogarszają jej właściwości w miejscach styku. 
Jestem ciekaw czy kupując zaimpregnowaną więźbę dachową (w szczególności krokwie - bo to do nich mocujesz membranę; przy założeniu że pod membraną nie będzie deskowania) pytasz czym została zaimpregnowana i jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo, że rzeczywiście środkiem który nie posiadał w swoim składzie tych soli ?

Jaki jest sens impregnacji jednostronnej?!

Niby od czego deski mają oddzielać membranę?!

Od zaimpregnowanej więźby dachowej zawierającej agresywne środki solne (od krokwi - wynika to z kolejności prac dekarskich)

Nie przedstawiłeś żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia stosowania folii na deskowaniu. Mnie to nie dziwi bo takiego uzasadnienia nie ma!!!
Folia na deskowaniu to nieporozumienie i same kłopoty.

Oprócz złego wpływu środków solnych dodatkowo w domach gdzie konstrukcja dachu jest krokwiowo-jętkowa deski dodatkowo mają chronić przed UV, jak to napisałem wcześniej (gdzie ocieplenie w przestrzeni od jętek do kalenicy nie występuje i nie chroni przed UV)

Diabeł tkwi w szczegółach: jestem ciekaw czy producent membran uwzględni ci gwarancję na przeciekającą membranę, jeżeli okaże się że środki solne w zaimpregnowanej więźbie dachowej w miejscu styku pogorszyły jej właściwości, albo że membrana była narażona na działanie promieni UV

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czy jesteś w stanie napisać w końcu coś konkretnego? 
Jakie "środki solne" są agresywne dla folii i na czym ta agresja ma polegać?
Jak może wnikać z zaimpregnowanej krokwi do folii impregnat niewypłukiwalny?
Jak zamierzasz chronić folię przed impregnowaną kontrłatą?
No i może podasz choćby jednego producenta folii, który zabrania montować swoje wyroby na impregnowanych krokwiach.
Przestań pisać że deski chronią folię przed UV bo nie chronią!
Oczywiście możesz pisać co Ci przyjdzie do głowy tylko warto by się pod tymi rewelacjami czytelnie podpisać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## seba-cz

Czy jesteś w stanie napisać w końcu coś konkretnego?

bez komentarza

Jakie "środki solne" są agresywne dla folii i na czym ta agresja ma polegać?

Trzeba wziąć sobie taki produkt, przeczytać skład, sprawdzić które związki są związkami soli i zobaczyć jakie mają działanie i w jaki sposób reagują z innymi materiałami - trzeba poświęcić na to trochę czasu niewątpliwie

Jak może wnikać z zaimpregnowanej krokwi do folii impregnat niewypłukiwalny?

Przecież impregnacja nie powoduje, że impregnat wnika tylko do środka a na zewnątrz krokwi już go nie ma. Jak ludzie kupują zaimpregnowane drewno to przecież widać na zewnątrz kolor impregnatu - skoro widać kolor to ten impregnat jest też na zewnętrznej stronie - dotykając drewno zaimpregnowane dotykasz impregnatu

Jak zamierzasz chronić folię przed impregnowaną kontrłatą?

A kto powiedział/twierdzi, że kontrłaty trzeba impregnować ?

No i może podasz choćby jednego producenta folii, który zabrania montować swoje wyroby na impregnowanych krokwiach.

Ja nigdy takich słów nie użyłem (tzn. słów:   zabraniają montować membrany na elementach impregnowanych), a Ty jeżeli odwołujesz się do tego co Ja powiedziałem to postaraj się dobrze cytować. Przypominam swoją wypowiedź tutaj cytat:

"... producenci membran dachowych nie zalecają, aby membrany stykały się z zaimpregnowaną więźbą dachową (impregnaty pogarszają właściwości tych membran). "

Na poparcie swoich słów wklejam poniższy odnośnik

http://www.tyvek.pl/poradnik/DPTyvek_ogolnezasady.pdf

ułatwię poszukiwanie - strona 23 z 26 dla tych którzy nie mają, aż tyle czasu do poświęcenia na czytanie

Przestań pisać że deski chronią folię przed UV bo nie chronią!

Oczywiście, że chronią przed dostawaniem się światła dziennego (w widmie tego światła znajduje się także promieniowanie UV) tylko deski nie bije się na styk tylko na zakład - wykonanie zakładu to dodatkowa praca którą trzeba samemu zrobić, albo dodatkowa kasa dla ekipy którą się wynajęło.

Skoro deski nie chronią przed UV to Ci ludzie, którzy wykonali sobie podbitkę z desek (od okapu do najczęściej ocieplenia) mają problem, bo jeżeli mają membranę to się ona zestarzeje bardzo szybko według Twojej teorii. 

Oczywiście możesz pisać co Ci przyjdzie do głowy tylko warto by się pod tymi rewelacjami czytelnie podpisać. 

Nie jestem jakiś tam anonim - mam założone konto na tym portalu internetowym i podczas jego zakładania podałem moje dane - "autor" czyli seba-cz jest tożsamy z tymi danymi

Cytat: "nigdy nie doradzisz/przekonasz nieprzekonanemu/nieprzekonanego"

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krolik2002

jesteś analitykiem ?? pracujesz w "procesie" w korporacji ?? 

Sorry ale jak czytam o deskach na zakładkę to widać, że nie masz pojęcia o praktyce (ja też nie mam) ale co gorsze nie jesteś "techniczny" (ja jestem) bo Twój pomysł jest niewykonalny i bezsensowny. 

Pomyśl chwilę....."zakładki" w deskach powiedzmy, że ok jak ktoś się uprze ale decha bita do krokwy, niby jak??? na pływające gwoździe?????

----------


## TOMASZQS

> jesteś analitykiem ?? pracujesz w "procesie" w korporacji ?? 
> 
> Sorry ale jak czytam o deskach na zakładkę to widać, że nie masz pojęcia o praktyce (ja też nie mam) ale co gorsze nie jesteś "techniczny" (ja jestem) bo Twój pomysł jest niewykonalny i bezsensowny. 
> 
> Pomyśl chwilę....."zakładki" w deskach powiedzmy, że ok jak ktoś się uprze ale decha bita do krokwy, niby jak??? na pływające gwoździe?????


Faktycznie przyjacielu praktyki nie znasz... jak ? ano normalnie gwożdziami panie  :Lol:  na żuławach masz pełno takich chałup zbudowanych jeszcze przez Mennonitów, ani grama papy, ani grama membrany  :Wink2:   dechy na zakładkę na to ceramiczna esówka i przeszło sto lat na dachu  :big grin:  a ty piszesz nie da się, pomyśleć wystarczy

----------


## krolik2002

> Każdy wie, że deski rozsychają się dlatego robi się na nich zakład (wycinasz schodzące się boki tych desek). Nawet jak się rozeschną to zakład się zmniejszy ale i tak zostanie.


czy aby na bank taką techniką na żuławach budowali ??   :Wink2:

----------


## TOMASZQS

na bank robili na zakład,   :Wink2:   co do ścinania boków ? to niewiem o co biega  :big grin:

----------


## marian02

Ludzire co wy tam wypisujecie nijak się to ma do praktyki i do nowych technologi.Po pierwsze folia jest odporna na wszelkie sole i impregnaty, i jak nie jest narażona na promienie słoneczne to nie straci swoich właściwości przez 50 lat a napewno więcej(mówię to jako praktyk).Po drugie na  dechy daje się pape albo specjalną membrane dachową na deskowanie.Może być membrana bez deskowania wtedy nie robi się szczeliny wentylacyjnej nad wełną.Moim zdaniem z deskowaniem bezpieczniej bo sztywniejszy dach i nie robią się zwisy zalegającej wody np.po nawianym roztopionym śniegu.

----------


## krolik2002

> (...) folia jest odporna na wszelkie sole i impregnaty, i jak nie jest narażona na promienie słoneczne to nie straci swoich właściwości przez *50 lat a napewno więcej(mówię to jako praktyk*


no popatrz.... nie wiedziałem, że ok. 1960roku zaczęto kłaść folię, która leży do dzisiaj. Myślałem, że to patent sprzed max.15tu lat

chyba, że masz na myśli folię typu "cerata" prawie oddychająca   :Wink2:

----------


## marian02

Przynaję się bez bicia że nie miałem na myśli foli na dachu tylko w ogólnym pojęciu, ale czy w technologi na zachodzie w latach sześćdziesiątych nie była stosowana to już taki pewny bym nie był .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To, że "seba-cz" nie ma żadnej praktyki to widać z jego wypowiedzi. Myślałem, że ma trochę wiedzy ale i tej mu brakuje. Wie, że dzwonią tylko nie wie, w którym kościele. Oczywiście impregnaty solne żadnej szkody folii nie uczynią natomiast zachlapanie folii w trakcie impregnacji istniejącego dachu takim impregnatem (np. Fobosem) może powodować przecieki gdyż sól osadzająca się na folii spowoduje podciąganie wody jak również będzie ją absorbować z przepływającego powietrza. Podbitka drewniana doskonale chroni szczyty i okapy bo jest montowana na zasadzie pióro-wpust. Deski na dachu też by chroniły gdyby były tak montowane (tak jak deski podłogowe). Są to deski frezowane fabrycznie a nie podcinane na budowie. Można oczywiście pokryć dach deskami na zakład ale żadnej folii ani papy nie można już na nich montować. Utrudniony byłby również montaż kontrłat w związku z powyższym takie rozwiązanie obecnie nie jest stosowane. Kolejny raz powtórzę, że montaż folii na deskowaniu nie ma żądnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia (ja z takim się jeszcze nie spotkałem). Zwis folii pomiędzy krokwiami nie jest żadną wadą a wręcz przeciwnie zaletą, gdyż spływająca woda nie styka się z kontrłatami i nie następuje jej podciąganie skutkujące przeciekami. Folie wysoko paroprzepuszczalne mają tylko jedną zaletę przepuszczają parę wodną. Jest to jednak połowiczna zaleta gdyż przepuszczają tą parę w obie strony! Powszechność stosowania folii jest uwarunkowana następującymi przesłankami:
- tańsze rozwiązanie niż deskowanie/OSB i papa,
- łatwość montażu,
- łatwa możliwość zwentylowania warstwy izolacji cieplnej (dość istotna zaleta w skomplikowanych dachach).
W przypadku jednak gdy ktoś decyduje się na montaż folii na pełnym deskowaniu powinien w moim przekonaniu zadbać o szczelinę wentylacyjną i bezwzględnie zastosować specjalną taśmę uszczelniającą pod kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## banita1985

Witam, jestem nowym uczestnikiem forum i studentem Budownictwa. Brak mi doświadczenia i mam pytanie: Czy przy pełnym deskowaniu potrzebne są kołki dystansowe pomiędzy deskami a krokwiami/ociepleniem aby była szczelina wentylacyjna? Jeśli tak, to czy mają one charakter kkontrłat przybijanych w osiach krokwi?? Prosiłbym o pomoc (egzamin nagli   :sad:  ) Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma sensu nadbijanie krokwi lepiej od razu zastosować wyższe krokwie. Czasami stosuje się listwy dystansowe mocowane do spodu desek równolegle do krokwi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kasia i Michał

Szanowny Panie Andrzeju.
Skutecznie przestraszony przez szwagra układaniem folii  na dachu (że się brudzi i później nie przepuszcza niczego), udałem się do mojego budowlańca.
Dom będzie parterowy, ze stropem żelbet (z wyłączeniem salonu i garażu gdzie będzie podwieszany). Majster upiera się na folię przynajmniej tam gdzie będzie lekki strop.
Co Pan na to? Osobiście nie widzę potrzeby rozdzielania i wszędzie chciałbym zrobić pełne deskowanie i położyć jakąś dobrą papę (zastanawiam się na Fel'x icopala, ale to nowość), zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną pod deskowaniem i rozszczelnienie u szczytu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasza

> Szanowny Panie Andrzeju.
> Skutecznie przestraszony przez szwagra układaniem folii  na dachu (że się brudzi i później nie przepuszcza niczego), udałem się do mojego budowlańca.
> Dom będzie parterowy, ze stropem żelbet (z wyłączeniem salonu i garażu gdzie będzie podwieszany). Majster upiera się na folię przynajmniej tam gdzie będzie lekki strop.
> Co Pan na to? Osobiście nie widzę potrzeby rozdzielania i wszędzie chciałbym zrobić pełne deskowanie i położyć jakąś dobrą papę (zastanawiam się na Fel'x icopala, ale to nowość), zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną pod deskowaniem i rozszczelnienie u szczytu.
> Pozdrawiam


nie rozumiem problemów majstrów. Za folię i niepełne deskowanie biorą mniej kasy a za pełne z papą więcej. Więc co im do tego co wybraliście? Zapłacicie więcej i będzie. Z doświadczenia widzę, że na budowie trzeba upraszczać prace jeśli się tylko da - mniej błędów. Zróbcie całość w jednej technologi! 
Ja osobiście jakbym budował od razu cały dach z kryciem dachówki to bym się poważnie zastanowił  z racji oszczędności finansowych nad  niepełnym deskowaniem i folią. Jednak dach robię na dwa etapy (dachówka rok później) to postawiłem na pełne deskowanie i papę (NordBiutmie - ciekaw jestem opinii o tej papie). Uważam, że jest to dużo lepsze rozwiązanie od foli jednak droższe i wymagające dokładności i robieniu wentylacji.

----------


## Kasia i Michał

> nie rozumiem problemów majstrów. Za folię i niepełne deskowanie biorą mniej kasy a za pełne z papą więcej. Więc co im do tego co wybraliście? Zapłacicie więcej i będzie. Z doświadczenia widzę, że na budowie trzeba upraszczać prace jeśli się tylko da - mniej błędów. Zróbcie całość w jednej technologi! 
> Ja osobiście jakbym budował od razu cały dach z kryciem dachówki to bym się poważnie zastanowił  z racji oszczędności finansowych nad  niepełnym deskowaniem i folią. Jednak dach robię na dwa etapy (dachówka rok później) to postawiłem na pełne deskowanie i papę (NordBiutmie - ciekaw jestem opinii o tej papie). Uważam, że jest to dużo lepsze rozwiązanie od foli jednak droższe i wymagające dokładności i robieniu wentylacji.


Kwestia jest taka, że majster chce zrobić tak by wg niego było dobrze. Wartość robocizny została ustalona wcześniej, więc wybór nie ma znaczenia kasowego. Majster chce zrobić pełne deskowanie z folią ("bo nie wiadomo co z tą folią będzie") jednocześnie upierając się na folię. Nie rozumiem o co mu chodzi, bo skoro nie wiadomo co będzie ... itd.  Nie jest to dla mnie także kwestia kasy, po prostu chcę mieć spokój na lata.

----------


## lukasza

też miałem majstra co chciał mi położyć folię zamiast papy! (na pełnym deskowaniu). Miała być to jakaś folia, która leży już gdzieś na dachu 7 lat, ale nie chciało mi się tego dachu oglądać. Taką folię raczej łatwiej się kładzie niż papę, więc myślę, że na tym majstrowi zależy. I tyle w temacie.

----------


## hisroyal

@Andrzej Wilhelmi

Panie Andrzeju

Bardzo proszę o radę. Remontuję stary dom. Dach dość skomplikowany: koperta, lukarny, kawałki masandrowe, kominy itd. Oryginalnie łaty były przybite bezpośrednio do krokwi i na to karpiówka - żadnej innej izolacji. Postanowiłem zagospodarować poddasze: ocieplić, odeskować i na to papa. Proszę odnieść się do 2 propozycji:
1) Jedna z osób na tym forum proponowała takie rozwiązanie: folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną na krokwie, na to kontrłaty, deskowanie, papa, kontrłaty, łaty, dachówka. Ponieważ moje krokwie mają 15 cm pasowałoby mi to rozwiązanie bo można wełne dosunąć do folii wykorzystując całą wysokość krokwi. Co Pan sądzi o tym rozwiązaniu?
2) Już ktoś pytał o to na tym forum, ale nie otrzymał wyczerpującej odpowiedzi. Jak poradzić sobie przy dachu kopertowym z obiegiem powietrza pomiędzy wełną i deskami? Bardzo proszę o w miarę dokładne instrukcje.

Pozdrawiam
hisroyal

----------


## Jan P.

ad.1 Folia pod deski niepotrzebna , reszta dobrze. ad.2  Można wiercić  otwory  na skos do osi  belki  kalenicowej , gdzie trzeba przeciąć papę i nakryć siatką  lub taśmą kalenicową. Pozdrawiam Jan.

----------


## hisroyal

> ad.1 Folia pod deski niepotrzebna , reszta dobrze. ad.2  Można wiercić  otwory  na skos do osi  belki  kalenicowej , gdzie trzeba przeciąć papę i nakryć siatką  lub taśmą kalenicową. Pozdrawiam Jan.


Tak sobie myślę, że rozwiązanie z kontrłatami przybitymi do krokwi i dopiero na to deskowanie w moim przypadku naprawdę byłoby idealne. Wystarczyłoby przecież nabić na krokiew nie jedną długą kontrłatę, a kilka odcinków - zostawiając pomiędzy nimi odstępy. W ten sposób obieg powietrza na całej połaci pomiędzy deską a ociepleniem byłby zapewniony.

Trochę jednak za późno wszedłem na to forum i już jest za późno na zastosowanie tego sposobu. Dach mam już odeskowany - deska bezpośrednio do krokwi - ekipa uwinęła się szybko. I co teraz? Mówiąc szczerze trochę mam opory przed wierceniem otworów w krokwiach. Krokwie maja wysokość 13 (to takie pomocnicze, podtrzymujące) oraz 15-17 te główne np. narożnikowe. Zostawiłem oryginalne krokwie z 1920 roku bo były w bardzo dobrym stanie. Obawiam się, że wiercenie zanadto by je osłabiło. Tym bardziej, że musiałbym je nieźle poszatkować - mój dach ma tak skomplikowany kształt, że mnóstwo w nim np. takich trójkątnych martwych pól, gdzie musiałbym nie tylko wiercić otwory wyjściowe ale i wejściowe.

Myślę, że po prostu między krokwie włożę płyty wełniane o grubości 8 cm, zostawiając w ten sposób co najmniej 5cm odstęp do deski. Jak się to wszystko porozsycha to mam nadzieję że samo się przewentyluje przez szpary między deskami. Co specjaliści na to?

Pod krokwie 10-15 cm wełny i przynajmniej wszystko będzie równomiernie ocieplone. No i oczywiście paroizolacja.

----------


## Jan P.

To przynajmniej otwory w desce w samych narożnikach. Jan.

----------


## hisroyal

> To przynajmniej otwory w desce w samych narożnikach. Jan.


Dziękuję za podpowiedź.

----------


## phans

Czy na pełne deskowanie dachu można zastosować deski 19mm? Dlaczego stosuje się 25mm a nie 19mm? Płyty OSB stosować można o wiele cieńsze 10-12mm.

----------


## jesionki

Witam!
Panowie mam dylemat, a mianowicie:
Dach wykonany z pełnego deskowania, na tym membrana MDM Aquatec 150T i dachówka ceramiczna. Jestem na etapie ocieplenia dachu i tu mam problem. Czy stosując mębramę otwartą dyfuzyjnie, wodoszczelną Aquatec 150T jest potrzeba robienia szczeliny wentylacyjnej między wełną i deskami? Dyfuzja pary wodnej będzie następowałą z wełny między deskami pod dachówki, a tam jest wentylacja na grubość kontrłat.
Wkładam między krokwie 15cm wełny Isover Unimata i krzyrzowo drugą jej warstwę 15cm i powiem szczerze, że jest problem z wykonaniem tej szczeliny a chciałbym dach wykonać tak, żeby nie mieć później problemów.
Proszę o odniesienie się do powyższego problemu. Proszę o poważne wypowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam i z gówy dziękuję !

----------


## panfotograf

Pełne deskowanie pomimo pewnych zalet ma dwie wady:
- sporo kosztuje
- poważnie utrudnia (lub wręcz uniemożliwia) usuwanie wilgoci z ocieplenia (wełny).

Membrana jest paroprzepuszczalna - papa na deskach NIE

P.S. ja mam bez deskowania

----------


## jesionki

> Pełne deskowanie pomimo pewnych zalet ma dwie wady:
> - sporo kosztuje
> - poważnie utrudnia (lub wręcz uniemożliwia) usuwanie wilgoci z ocieplenia (wełny).
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/images/icons/icon8.png
> Membrana jest paroprzepuszczalna - papa na deskach NIE
> 
> P.S. ja mam bez deskowania


Sorki wielkie panfotograf ale z Twojej wypowiedzi nic nie wynika, a prosiłem o poważne rady!!! Nie doczytałeś chyba. Mam pełne deskowanie i membranę Aquatec 150T.
Uniemożliwia odparowanie papa przybita na deski, a nie deski, bo one mają przerwy takie że palce nieraz się zmieszczą.

----------


## panfotograf

Sorki wielkie Jesionki, ale nie odpowiadałem na twoje pytanie, tylko na temat tego wątku: PEŁNE DESKOWANIE DACHU

----------


## jesionki

> Sorki wielkie Jesionki, ale nie odpowiadałem na twoje pytanie, tylko na temat tego wątku: PEŁNE DESKOWANIE DACHU


Rozumię OK.
Panie Andrzeju mógłby się Pan odnieść do podniesionego problemu przewietrzania przy membranie i deskowaniu?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4120175

----------


## jesionki

> Witam,
> 
> 
> Widzę, że jestem kolejną osobą, która stanęła przed dylematem - deski+papa czy deski+membrana.
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że nikt nie potrafi podać jednoznacznej odpowiedzi co jest lepsze.
> Pewnym jest, że folia jest krócej na rynku niż papa i jest rozwiązaniem mniej sprawdzonym niż papa.
> Są też tacy nadgorliwcy, którzy robią dwie wartswy papy termozgrzewalnej na deskowaniu.
> 
> ...


W marcu 2009 r. położyłem na pełne deskowanie membranę Aquatec 150T i dachówke ceramiczną. Stało to sobie do teraz, sprawdziłem czy nie ma przecieków i przystąpiłem do ocieplania wełną Isower Unimata 2 x 15cm.
POwiem tak, memmbrana jest gruba, bardzo wytrzymała, szczelna i co najważniejsze oddycha (przepuszcza parę wodną do góry), a nie przepuszcza wody. Jest to produkt trójwarstwowy z filmem, który powoduje przenikanie pary tylko w jedną stronę!!! Problem polega na tym, że trzeba ją po położeniu na dach przykryć dachówką lub innym pokryciem wierzchnim do 3 miesięcy.




> A skąd ta pewność, że nie szkodzi to folii? Ile dobrych desek z budowy nadaje się na dach? Więc co to są za argumenty? Jak dotąd nie spotkałem żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia stosowania desek pod folię. Pozdrawiam.


Deski zapobiegają (merytorycznie) zwieszaniu się membrany (nie folii bo to nie ta półka) w momencie, gdy pod dachówkę zawieje śnieg i na wiosnę zacznie topnieć. W wyniku tego powstają takie torby, prowadzące niejednokrotnie do rozszczelnienia dachu.
Uważam, że jest to bardzo fajne rozwiązanie łączące zalety obu systemów - deska + papa i folia na krokwie.

----------


## teodor666

Witam serdecznie
to mój pierwszy post dlatego proszę o wyrozumiałość
moje pytanie kieruje do doświadczonych forumowiczów
dodam ze przeczytałem ten temat od początku do końca i pojawiło się u mnie kilka wątpliwości

z moją budową jestem przed etapem wiąźby 
oto poszczególne warstwy które zaproponował moj wykonawca i część z nich jest juz zrobiona konkretnie pkt 1 i 2 
dodam ze wiąźba jest juz wycieta mam deski na pelne deskowanie , nie mam membrany łat i kontrłat nie zamierazalem montowac wiec tez ich nie mam - za to mam spore watpliwości 

1. poddasze uzytkowe  - nad poddaszem strop betonowy a na nim bedzie wykonany izolacja styropian i wylewka
2.skosy betonowe - 
3 krokwy 16 cm pomiedzy nie 15 cm wełny
4 deski - pelne deskowanie
5 membrana
6 blachodachówka

i teraz moje wątpliwosci 
1pomiedzy wełną a deskami zostanie 1cm szpary czy to nie za malo i jak to rozwiazac - krokwy są juz wyciete
2czy blacodachówke mozna przymocowac bezposrednio do desek bez uzycia lat i kontrłat czy nic sie nie stanie membranie ? czy zastąpic membrane papą?
3 czy pomiedzy betonowym skosem a wełną umieszczoną pomiędzy krokwiami nalezy dać jeszcze jakąś folie lub membrannę

bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedź 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Black_Gnome

Witam

Potrzebuje porady odnośnie papy jaką zastosować na pełnym deskowaniu. 
Chodzi mi orozwiazanie optymalne, nie za drogie, żeby nie podwoić ceny dachu.
Niech ktoś sie pochwali co zastosował u siebie lub bedzie stosował.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## anetina

> Pełne deskowanie pomimo pewnych zalet ma dwie wady:
> - sporo kosztuje
> - poważnie utrudnia (lub wręcz uniemożliwia) usuwanie wilgoci z ocieplenia (wełny).
> 
> Membrana jest paroprzepuszczalna - papa na deskach NIE
> 
> P.S. ja mam bez deskowania


wcale deskowanie sporo nie kosztuje - wiem po swoich wydatkach
a kwestia wilgoci hmmmm nic nie cieknie, wilgoci w domu nie mam

----------


## panfotograf

> wcale deskowanie sporo nie kosztuje - wiem po swoich wydatkach
> a kwestia wilgoci hmmmm nic nie cieknie, wilgoci w domu nie mam


22 zł razy 500 m2 dachu = 11 tys zł bez robocizny? - wybacz ale 11 tys to jest sporo za rzecz która później jedynie utrudnia odparowanie wilgoci/wody która dostała się do warstwy ocieplenia dachu. Nie ma idealnie szczelnego dachu, a skroplić się może w różnych miejscach. Jeśli pod dachem jest nieużywany strych to OK - kilka kropel wody tragedii nie spowoduje.
Ale jeśli te kilka kropel regularnie się dostaje do ocieplenia (w użytkowym poddaszu) i potem nie ma jak odparować (z jednej strony OSB z papą, z drugiej kartongips z folią) to problem może się pojawić.
Realnych zalet pełnego deskowania nie widzę

----------


## anetina

a dlaczego 22 zł? i 500 m2?
u mnie inaczej cenowo

        wieźba   i deski na dach   3   000,00
usługi   tartaku       660,00
gwoździe,   podkładki   408,80
impregnat   234,01
łaty   1   300,00
postawienie   wieźby       1   900,00
papa   756,90

----------


## panfotograf

22 zł kosztuje (średnio) m2 OSB, a 500 m2 - oj! rzeczywiście przesadziłem, u mnie było 300 m2 dachu
czyli (u mnie by kosztowało)  22zł X 300 m2 = 6600 + robocizna (papę z robocizną tez mam liczyć?) - jakby nie patrzeć wydatek bez sensu. Zalety niewielkie, wady pewne.

Oczywiście jest to moje zdanie :roll eyes:

----------


## anetina

ja OSB nie mam wszędzie - tylko w jednym pokoju i w korytarzu
w pokojach 2 i garderobie mam panele
a na strychach deski, czy panele takie drewniane

----------


## mamiatko

Dlaczego na świetnie oddychajacą membranę tworcy nie daja gwarancji? Czy folia zabezpieczy nas przed kunami i innymi gryzoniami? Czy folia jest trawała zarówno mechanicznie jak i na wysokie temperatury? *Panie Fotografie* bardzo mocno Pan krytykuje.... Chciałabym równie mocnej krytyki za 30 lat...
Czy słyszał Pan o szczelinie wentylacyjnej?
Wszystko ma plusy i minusy... my zdecydowalismy się na pełne deskowanie z świadomością co z tego bedzie dobre a co złe. Wiem jedno: widzialam na wlasne oczy zeżarta i zniszczoną folię i wełnę przez kuny jak i sproszkowaną folię w nasłonecznionej części dachu. Wystarczyło 7 lat na takie zniszczenia. Dach do generalnego remontu. Moze folia była kiepska - ale ja już dziekuję. Nie zaryzykuję.

----------


## Jan P.

Pełne deskowanie pozwala uniknąć wielu problemom , zwłaszcza w okolicy okapu . Z folią   sprawa ma się dużo gorzej . Wentylacja pod deską jest prosta i skuteczna. To , że ktoś nie dał desek  oznacza , że albo się nie zna ,  lub za mało ma pieniędzy. Póżniej wymyśla argumenty aby przekonać siebie i innych , że ma dobrze zrobione. Jan.

----------


## anetina

folię ma sąsiad - ma ptaszki między blachą a folią  :smile: 
i nie da rady wypędzić - już nawet zrywał płyty i nic z tego, w jakiś sposób tam sobie gniazdko zrobiły

----------


## anetina

ale jak dla nas - deski były tańszym rozwiązaniem niż folia
nawet porównywaliśmy cenowo z sąsiadem

----------


## panfotograf

> ale jak dla nas - deski były tańszym rozwiązaniem niż folia
> nawet porównywaliśmy cenowo z sąsiadem


 deski+papa+położenie było tańsze niż membrana+położenie?
Tańsze rzadko idzie w parze z lepsze

----------


## anetina

czytalismy, słuchaliśmy opinii - przeważyło - deskowanie i papa
a ile kosztuje ta mebrana? za metr?

----------


## dekar

> Ale jeśli te kilka kropel regularnie się dostaje do ocieplenia (w użytkowym poddaszu) i potem nie ma jak odparować (z jednej strony OSB z papą, z drugiej kartongips z folią) to problem może się pojawić.


Gdybyś zadał sobie trochę trudu i przeanalizował temat to wiedziałbyś, że należy wykonać szczelinę wentylacyjną między wełną a deską. Wtedy znika niebezpieczeństwo braku możliwości odprowadzenia wilgoci.
Natomiast zgadzam się, że pełne deskowanie + papa generalnie wychodzi drożej niż sama membrana (pomijając skrajne przypadki).
Oczywiście osobną kwestią jest trwałość i szczelność membrany vs deskowanie+papa.

----------


## panfotograf

> a ile kosztuje ta mebrana? za metr?


Od 2 zł/metr2

----------


## nysander

podpinając się pod stary wątek zapytam,

jaki rodzaj dachu przy skosach i stropie nad poddaszem lanych? izolacja skosów ze styropianiu czy wełny i na to folia + dachówka czy w tym przypadku też stosuje się deskowanie papę i dopiero dachówkę?

patrząc od wewnątrz:
tynk
skos betonowy
styropian + zaciagniecie klejem (czy wełna?)
szczelina wentylacyjna
folia (czy deski + papa)
łaty, kontrłaty
dachówka ceramiczna

proszę o podpowiedź

----------


## vega1

> Czy na pełne deskowanie dachu można zastosować deski 19mm? Dlaczego stosuje się 25mm a nie 19mm? Płyty OSB stosować można o wiele cieńsze 10-12mm.


 podepnę się pod to pytanie. Wszak deska wydaje się być silniejsza od płyty, a musi być grubsza?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pod krycie wstępne można stosować deski grubości 19 mm. Dlaczego można stosować cieńsze płyty bo płyty pracują inaczej niż wąskie elementy czyli deski. Łatwo to sprawdzić. Wystarczy wyciąć z płyty OSB grubości 25 mm pasek szerokości typowej deski czyli 12~14 cm położyć go na podkładach rozstawionych tak jak krokiew np. 80~90 cm i stanąć. Z pewnością ulegnie złamaniu a taka sama deska nie. Natomiast pod krycie wstępne można stosować już płyty grubości 10~12 mm. Zastosowanie takich desek mogłoby się źle skończyć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

> Pod krycie wstępne można stosować deski grubości 19 mm. Dlaczego można stosować cieńsze płyty bo płyty pracują inaczej niż wąskie elementy czyli deski. Łatwo to sprawdzić. Wystarczy wyciąć z płyty OSB grubości 25 mm pasek szerokości typowej deski czyli 12~14 cm położyć go na podkładach rozstawionych tak jak krokiew np. 80~90 cm i stanąć. Z pewnością ulegnie złamaniu a taka sama deska nie. Natomiast pod krycie wstępne można stosować już płyty grubości 10~12 mm. Zastosowanie takich desek mogłoby się źle skończyć. Pozdrawiam.


Częściej chyba są zalecane płyty typu OSB, MFP grubości 18-21 mm ( zależy od finalnego wykończenia i kąta nachylenia dachu ) ale to Pan Andrzej jest tu Guru , ja tak tylko niesmiało piskam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Grubości, o których piszesz są zalecane pod pokrycie docelowe papa czy gont bitumiczny. Ja natomiast pisałem o podkładzie pod krycie wstępne, które nie przenosi żadnych innych obciążeń (wiatr, śnieg) poza ciężarem własnym i papy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

OK Może ja jestem taki cykor ale pod dachówkę ceramiczną dałem pełne deskowanie z płyty MFP 18 mm a niej sunx icopala ( mam mały kąt nachylenia dachu  22% - a nad wejściem nawet 16% ).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie wiem skąd się biorą takie stwierdzenia deskowanie płytą? Jeżeli już to pokryłem dach płytą a nawet opłytowałem dach bo deskuje się deskami. Przepraszam ale tak sobie dywaguję i te uwagi nie kieruję tylko do Ciebie bo spotykam się z nimi dość często. Nie wiem czy ten produkt Icopala się sprawdzi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

> Nie wiem skąd się biorą takie stwierdzenia deskowanie płytą? Jeżeli już to pokryłem dach płytą a nawet opłytowałem dach bo deskuje się deskami. Przepraszam ale tak sobie dywaguję i te uwagi nie kieruję tylko do Ciebie bo spotykam się z nimi dość często. Nie wiem czy ten produkt Icopala się sprawdzi. Pozdrawiam.


Na razie jest OK, czekam na lato . W moim przypadku jednym z czynników decydujących o wyborze sunx na płytach pod dachówkę ( zamiast membrany bez płytowania - szyko chwytam nomenklaturę,  :wink:  ,  czy papy na płytach ) jest fakt że zastosowałem ocieplenie międzykrokwiowe i podkrokwiami z styropianu, i zadaniem sunx jest  mniejsze ( w stosuku do papy ) nagrzewanie styropianu.

----------


## lujski

witam, nie wiem czy w dobrym watku pisze, ale spróbuje  :smile: 
jaki dach bedzie tanszy - z blachodachówki czy z gontu ??
zakladajac raczej towary z nizszej pólki..
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z blachodachówki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lujski

dziekuje - wlasnie tak patrze i chyba cena roznicy to deskowanie ??

----------


## Jan P.

Gont wychodzi taniej. przeliczone. Pisałem o tym. Jan.

----------


## lujski

jak to ??? - to teraz juz nic nie rozumiem ....

----------


## surgi22

Jak widzisz dwu mistrzów dekarskich, dwa różńe zdania.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pytanie było najtaniej. Przy systemowym rozwiązaniu pod gont bitumiczny płyta OSB grubości minimum 18 mm podkład i gont a przy blachodachówce folia, kontrłata, łata i blachodachowka. Tak na jedno oko różnica o płytę OSB + koszt jej montażu. Do tego najtańsza blacha będzie tańsza od najtańszego gontu (jakieś totalne badziewie). Dla konkretnego dachu można to dokładnie policzyć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lujski

a co to znaczy systemowe rozwiazanie ?

----------


## hary2006

systemowe rozwiązanie pod gont to własnie płyta osb pod gont  :smile:  z naszych wyliczen wychodziło że tansza będzie (dla naszego domu) blachodachówka z pełnym deskowaniem i papowaniem niż gont+osb, więc gdyby zrezygnowac z deskowania to już na pewno robi się taniej

----------


## surgi22

Pamietaj że przy pelnym deskowaniu będziesz miał usztywnioną wieźbę a trwałość i szczelność membrany zwłasza tej taniej może być dyskusyjna i z najtańszej wersji po kilku latach wyjdzie najdroższa.

----------


## lujski

hmm a czy przy blachodachówce musi byc deskowanie ????

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie musi. Folia powinna mieć odporność na temperaturę ~90*C. Żywotność folii i blachodachówki jest porównywalna więc nie ma żadnego problemu jak przyjdzie czas to wszystko do wymiany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Ale chyba żywotność taniej folii z supermarketu budowlanego nie bedzie aż tak dobra ( zwlaszcza jej szczelność w miejsach mocowania do więżby przy braku usztywnienia może być problelem ) PS ale to tylko podejrzenia pan Andrzej jest tu ekspertem, więc moge nie mieć racji.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Folie dopuszczone do sprzedaży muszą posiadać określone parametry. Nie kupuję materiałów na dach w marketach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Parametry parametrami a życie życiem, jak wygląda szczelność foli przy braku deskowania , zwłasza w miejscach mocowania do krokwi po kilku latach ( mam niejasne wrażenia ze w polskich realiach przy schnącej i pracującej więźbie moze to być problem ??).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Znasz pewnie moją opinię o foliach dachowych. Nie jestem ich zwolennikiem i praktycznie ich nie stosuję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Wiem i znam twoja opinię dlatego się zdziwiłem jak napisałeś że ta żywotność równa jest żywotności blachodachówki. Ja chociaż budowlany amator też jestem zwolennikiem deskowania/płytowania dachu ( widzisz robię postepy w nomenklaturze dekarskiej ).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Żywotność blachodachówki to 20~25 lat czyli podobna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Tak ale myśle że  podobnie jak ja nie wierzysz w 20-25 lat szczelnosci folii dachowych w miejscach przymocowania do krokwi przy nieusztywnionym , budowanym w polskich realiach domu ( mam na myśli ile % więżb jest budowanych z sezonowanego, wysuszonego drewna ?? ) . Pracująca więźba niuchronnie spowoduje nieszczelnosci w miejsach przymocowania folii do więźby - już nie mówie o sytuacjach np wielomiesięcznego pozostawiania folii bez ostatecznego pokrycia czy braku podbitki i narażeniu na silne wiatry itp. itd.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Porównując systemy należy zawsze zakładać, że wszystko jest wykonane poprawnie bo inaczej nie miałoby to sensu. Nigdy nie zalecam "sztramowania" folii lecz montaż z lekkim zwisem ~0,5 cm. Skropliny płyną wówczas środkiem folii i nie występuje groźba kapilarnego podciągania wody pod kontrłatą. Blachodachówka zamontowana profesjonalnie jest pokryciem uniemożliwiającym większe zawiewanie śniegu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hary2006

> Pamietaj że przy pelnym deskowaniu będziesz miał usztywnioną wieźbę a trwałość i szczelność membrany zwłasza tej taniej może być dyskusyjna i z najtańszej wersji po kilku latach wyjdzie najdroższa.


dlatego deskowaliśmy i papowaliśmy  :smile:

----------


## vega1

> Grubości, o których piszesz są zalecane pod pokrycie docelowe papa czy gont bitumiczny. Ja natomiast pisałem o podkładzie pod krycie wstępne, które nie przenosi żadnych innych obciążeń (wiatr, śnieg) poza ciężarem własnym i papy. Pozdrawiam.


 proszę wybaczyć że pana tak męcze, ale czy znaczy to, że deski 19mm nie nadają się pod gont? Muszę się upewnić, bo rozważam zmianę pokrycia mojego dachu z Eurofali na gont. Jednak kluczowa kwestia to finansowa, a ta będzie dużo mniej atrakcyjna przy grubszych deskach. Rozstaw krokwi u mnie to między 70 a 80cm. Oczywiście znam powiedzenie że "szkłem dupy nie utrzesz" więc dlatego wole dopytać niż potem żałować "skąpstwa".

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To nie jest "skąpstwo" tylko nieuzasadnione oszczędności. Generalnie deski nie nadają się pod gont bitumiczny za wyjątkiem desek 25 mm łączonych na pióro-wpust.
Pod gont bitumiczny płyta OSB lub sklejka wodoodporna grubości minimum 18 mm. A swoją drogą ta Eurofala o krótkich długościach daje całkiem niezły efekt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## vega1

to prawda, wychodzi ładnie tylko że pomimo iż producent Eurofali nie wymaga membrany pod swoje pokrycie, to cieśle którzy mi robili dach bezwzględnie twierdzą że membranę dali by. No i teraz jak sobie doliczę robotę i cenę membrany, to jednak wychodzi taniej gont. A o co z tym chodzi. Będą się gięły między krokwiami od wiatru? Zresztą pytam już bardziej z ciekawości, bo skoro pan mówi że 25mm to taką właśnie zamówię.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Producent nie wymaga gdy stosuję się to na stodoły, obory, pomieszczenia gospodarcze itp. Ty masz pomieszczenia mieszkalne jakakolwiek awaria pokrycia to 100% przeciek. Żadne pokrycie nie jest 100% szczelne i nawiewanie śniegu w mniejszym lub większym stopniu wystąpi, stąd krycie wstępne konieczne! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## vega1

ja znowu z tymi deskami jeszcze. Dziś rozeznałem rynek, i jest pewna zagwozdka. Gdzieś wyczytałem że deski pod gont muszą być z jednej strony gładzone. I tu jest ten kłopot. Tartaki nie wygładzą deski póki nie wyschnie. A za suszoną chcą duuuużo większą kasę. Więc muszę się upewnić, czy to nie mogą być normalne deski cięte, tylko muszę być gładzone(nie wiem jakie słowo fachowo użyć zamiast=gładzone)? Bo jeśli mają być wygładzone, to koszt wzrasta i to bardzo. A jeśli nie to dobrze, bo sam sobie je wysuszę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Generalnie deski nie nadają się pod gont bitumiczny za wyjątkiem desek łączonych na pióro-wpust. To czy deski będą strugane czy nie nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Pod gont stosujemy płytę OSB lub sklejkę wodoodporną o grubości minimum 18 mm. Oczywiście można kryć dach dekowany zwykłymi deskami ale efekt może być mizerny. Natomiast szczelność będzie zapewniona. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## vega1

dziękuję. Już wiem wszystko (tzn. tylko mi się tak wydaje)   :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> dziękuję. Już wiem wszystko (tzn. tylko mi się tak wydaje)


Wszystkiego to nawet pan Andrzej nie wie ( choć o dachu wie prawie wszytko czyli bardzo, bardzo dużo i chetnie się tą wiedzą dzieli ) i czasem można go zaskoczyć.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"surgi22" nie wiem czym zasłużyłem sobie na tak miłe słowa? Tak na prawdę ja o dach nie wiem prawie nic. Stale coś czytam a im więcej czytam tym bardziej utwierdzam się w przekonaniu, że wiem jeszcze nie wiele. Jest mi miło gdy moje uwagi choć w drobnym stopniu są dla kogoś pomocne.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Chociaż czasem się posprzeczaliśmy to wiem że w kwestii znajomości materii dachowej bijesz mnie na głowe ( ja jestem chirurgiem nie dekarzem ) Cenię ludzi, którzy chcą doradzić poświęcając swój czas i nie pisza w stylu - wiem ale powiem jak mi zapłacisz itp. Przy budowie domu też trafiłem na kompetentną i miłą osobę może stąd mój sentyment do dekarzy.

----------


## vega1

trzeba przyznać, że p. Andrzej jest tu niezastąpiony.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Choćby tak. To jedna z moich realizacji i moje rozwiązanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bodeek

Wygląda to na jakąś kamienicę. Na bogato: miedź i bodajże karpiówka?
A jak został rozwiązany problem spuszczenia wody z dachu?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Spadek jest na dwie strony. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wentylowanie jest konieczne gdyż chroni konstrukcje drewnianą przed zawilgoceniem. Radziłbym zatem pozostawić drożną oraz posiadającą wlot i wylot szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy izolacją cieplną a krokwiami. Na betonowym skosie położyłbym folię paroizolacyjną i na niej styropian. Wentylacja pokrycia dachowego to osobna sprawa. Osusza ona dachówkę od spodu oraz kontrłaty i łaty. Materiały użyte do wykonania dachu powinny mieć zbliżoną żywotność. Żywotność nawet najlepszych folii nijak się się nie ma do żywotności dachówki. Do tego dochodzą takie ryzyka jak działalność nieproszonych gości (kuna, ptaki, gryzonie a nawet owady). Życzę rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak uważam. Styropian wystarczy zaciągnąć samym klejem bez siatki gdyż nie jest to warstwa nośna dla tynku a tylko warstwa ochronna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## damianw3

zamierzam deskować a na to dać papę jeszcze nie wiem jaką P64/1200 lub termozgrzewalną jeśli oczywiście cena mnie nie powali,

 ale mam pytanie odnośnie wentylacji.
 pod dachówką sobie jakoś poradzę dam grzebień z wentylacją pod pierwszą dachówkę, natomiast nie wiem w którym miejscu wpuścić powietrze do wentylacji pod deskowanie czy w desce czołowej wstawiać jakieś kratki wentylacyjne czy w podbitkę

 jakie jest poprawne rozwiązanie doradźcie.

----------


## Jan P.

Najlepiej przez podbitkę, gdyż przez deskę  czołową  musiałbyś wiercić blachę. Jan.

----------


## damianw3

Dzięki Jan.
Znalazłem coś takiego u mnie będzie podobnie u samej góry mały strych nie ocieplony więc:

1. Czy jest potrzeba dziurawić kalenice aby zachować wentylacje, czy może wystarczy zamontować po otworze wentylacyjnym w szczytach budynku powiedzmy 15x50.

2. Mam dwa kominy i zastanawiam się co będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem
- jeden właz dachowy i komunikacja za pomocą stopni kominiarskich i ławy kominiarskie
- czy może dwa włazy przy każdym z kominów i ławy kominiarskie

Zaznaczam że system stopni i ław będzie uniwersalny (ten od producenta dachówki po prostu powala ceną) , boje się właśnie ewentualnych przecieków i co będzie lepiej uszczelnić właz czy około 7-miu stopni kominiarskich.

----------


## damianw3

mam okazje kupić papę termozgrzewalną modyfikowaną "Standard Werner" ktoś jej używał, po prostu nie chce się naciąć na jakiś bubel
i mam jeszcze jedno pytanie papę kładziemy posypką na dół czy do góry i czy folie zrywamy z papy.

przepraszam jeżeli ktoś uważa że to są jakieś głupoty czy nawet podstawy które wszyscy powinni znać, ale chce zrobić wszystko samemu i to jeszcze pierwszy raz.

----------


## abra06

Witam,
Proszę o podpowiedź jakiej grubości i szerokości deski powinnam kupić jak chcę zrobić pełne deskowanie dachu.

----------


## netcom

> mam okazje kupić papę termozgrzewalną modyfikowaną "Standard Werner" ktoś jej używał, po prostu nie chce się naciąć na jakiś bubel
> i mam jeszcze jedno pytanie papę kładziemy posypką na dół czy do góry i czy folie zrywamy z papy.
> przepraszam jeżeli ktoś uważa że to są jakieś głupoty czy nawet podstawy które wszyscy powinni znać, ale chce zrobić wszystko samemu i to jeszcze pierwszy raz.


Ja kupiłem w zeszłym roku papę podkładową werner (chyba standard) modyfikowaną SBS, na osnowie poliestrowej, grubość chyba 3 albo 4 mm.
Posypką piaskową ułożyłem w stronę słońca (piasek ma odbijac promienie UV), folii od spodu nie zrywałem i nie wiem po co ona jest, chyba do polepszenia zgrzewania palnikiem. Palnika nie używałem, przybita jest papiakami.
Kilka cech jakie zauważyłem:
-trochę się pofałdowała na dachu, ale moim zdaniem nie na tyle żeby się przejmować
- piasek trochę spływa z deszczem, nie wiem czy to normalne (teraz kładę blachodachówkę i nie będzie mi już potrzebny)
- włókna poliestrowe są wzdłuż papy, z tego powodu łatwo można ja przerwać rękami wzdłuż, ale w poprzek nie dałem rady.
- kolega mający doświadczenie powiedział "na ch..j taką drogą kupiłeś"

Papa przed zimą:


Papa teraz (ślady na papie są od zjeżdżania na tyłku  :smile:  )

i powiekszenie:

----------


## damianw3

dzięki netcom

a czym najlepiej posmarować kontrłaty żeby nie mieć później jakichkolwiek problemów.
jakimś masą bitumiczną co się kładzie na fundamenty czy jest coś specjalnego do pap?

----------


## stiopek

Witam mam pytanko ,na poddaszu na skosach wylałem strop źelbetonowy ,dach kryje blachodachówką, czy robić pełne deskowanie czy nie? prosze o argumenty za i przeciw

----------


## edomek

Mam pytanko odnośnie deskowania.
Mam dach kopertowy 30 st. 
Pokrycie będzie zrobione gontem.
Rozstaw krokwi 90-100cm.
Mam możliwość kupienia tanio plyty szalunkowej 21mm .
Czy taka płyta może zostać użyta jako deskowanie??
Jeżeli jest taka możliwość proszę o szybką odpowieź, muszę odpowiedzieć do jutra rano.

----------


## stibdom

witam,

Zaimpregnowana więźba została ułożona ale niestety przez całą zimę była narażona na warunki atmosferyczne tj, deszcz, śnieg, mróź. Pytanie mam takie czy trzeba ją na nowo impregnować, a jeśli tak to jakim środkiem. za kilka dni cieśle założą płyty OSB 12mm

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...na skosach wylałem strop źelbetonowy ,dach kryje blachodachówką, czy robić pełne deskowanie czy nie?


W Twoim przypadku nie ma takiej potrzeby. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stiopek

> W Twoim przypadku nie ma takiej potrzeby. Pozdrawiam.


Serdeczne dzieki za odpowiedz panie Andrzeju pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kasia242

Przypadkiem trafiłem na ten temat ,takze w niedługim okresie czasu stanę przed wyborem deskowanie czy folia.

Oczywiście rady dekarzy sa bardzo pomocne ale...czytając pierwsze strony tego watku odniosłem wrazenie ze ludzie w tym pędzie do przodu zapomnieli o logicznym mysleniu.

Deskowanie dachu + papa to jest pokrycie dachu które spełnia parametry ...jak sądzę końcowego zabezpieczenia domu....po co więc na to daje się folie i dachówke?
Skoro pokrycie dachówkowe na przecietny dach to 10-20 tysiecy i to ma robić za okładzinę estetyczną bez własciwosci szczelnego pokrycia...to test to jakiś bezsens.
Po to stosuje sie specjalne folie i dachówki żeby mieć estetyczny i szczelny dach...a bicie desek i papy pod to to jakas bzdura,i wywalenie kasy w błoto.

Teorie o ,,mocnym,, dachu to tez bzdura...bo więzba ma swoją ZAPROJEKTOWANĄ wytrzymałość i te deskowanie ani parzy ani ziembi...więc..?
To tak jakbym kupił nowe opony do samochodu i oklejał je taśma żeby się za szybko nie ścierały :big lol: 

Ja doskonale rozumiem ludzi którzy dmuchaja na zimne i kupuja sobie spokój  ,ale idąc tym tropem to trzeba by w zyciu zabezpieczac podwójnie wszystko !...brak w tym jednak zdrowego rozsądku.

Zasada jest prosta..skoro kupuje folię i dachówke to od producenta i wykonawcy wymagam szczelnosci takiego pokrycie to jego zadanie..jesli tej szczelnosci nie ma to to pokrycie chocby kosztowało miliony jest do niczego.

Dalej już wchodząc w śmieszność ...a czemu zamiast desek i papy nie dawać tzw. ,,pierwszego krycia ,, np. karpiówka i podwójna folia i na to (nie wiem jak),naklejana folia do basenów i na to dachówka na wkręty,,...... :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Fajnie, że sam śmiejesz się z tego co piszesz. Gdyby dachówki były szczelne to żadne krycie wstępne nie byłoby potrzebne. Do tego pokrycie może ulec uszkodzeniu np. pęknięcie dachówki. W przypadku gdy poddasze jest nieużytkowe te nieszczelności oraz miejsce ich powstania bardzo łatwo ustalić i usunąć awarię. W przypadku poddasza mieszkalnego nie ma żadnej możliwości ustalenia miejsca przecieku bo folia paroizolacyjna odprowadzi wodę na murłatę (na ściankę kolankową). Wracając do krycia wstępnego mówimy o jego żywotności a powinna być zbliżona do żywotności pokrycia. Żywotność papy jest większa od folii stąd papa jest lepszym materiałem na krycie wstępne. Odnośnie mocowania dachówek to sprawa jest oczywista gdyby nie wiatry to takiej potrzeby by nie było. Inwestorom pozostaje zatem rozważyć argumenty sprzedawców i doświadczonych dekarzy i w oparciu o nie podjąć odpowiednią dla siebie decyzję. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kasia242

Dokładnie...w domach poniemieckich( mam taki dom w rodzinie)...nie ma nic prócz dachówki...i nic a nic nie przecieka i nie podwiewa...ale ok ja rozumiem że w dzisiejszych czasach takim zabezpieczenim pod dachówke jest folia i w porzadku...ale deskowanie i papa...?
Argument z łatwością lokalizacjii nietrafiony bo można zadeskować -pokryć papa ,potem dachówka ,zabudować poddasze i..też może przeciekać.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie po to jest papa aby nie przeciekało bo folia przecieka. W starych domach dachówkę uszczelniano specjalną zaprawą i gąsiory montowano też na taką zaprawę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stibdom

> No właśnie po to jest papa aby nie przeciekało bo folia przecieka. W starych domach dachówkę uszczelniano specjalną zaprawą i gąsiory montowano też na taką zaprawę. Pozdrawiam.


Może i nie specjalna zaprawa tylko zwykła wapienna, ale jaka skuteczna :smile:  Teraz mamy inne dachówki, deski, papę, folie, blache, a i tak mało ludzi jest przekonanych o słuszności stosowania właściwego materiału. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

Andrzej ma rację. Specjalna bo z włosiem.Teraz używam włókien propylenowych.  Jan.

----------


## mostek

Witam mój projektant mi mowi ze mam miec deskowanie (z płyt osb) - dach dwuspadowy - generalnei prosty - dachówka cementowa (albo ceramiczna, ale ceramiczna trcoche droga) - i tak sie zastanwiam czy to deskowanie jest potrzebne ... ? jakbym kładł gont to rozumiem ale jak dachówka to chyba to jest zbędne .. ?? czy sie myle ..?? - jak  prawidłowo to powinno wygladac .. ?? 
dodam ze ten mój projektant to taki troche neizyciowy - wciska mi ze sciana jednowarstwowa jest tansza od dwuwarstwowej - 1-warstowa jest cieplejsza od podobnej z 15 cm styro itd ...- takze moze i tu on sie myli ... ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Akurat tu ma rację. Skoro nie masz zaufania do projektanta to go zmień a nie pisz, że jest nie życiowy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mrxaoo

Podpytam się o wycenę, na obecne czasy. Moi wykonawcy wycenili mi robociznę na 20 pln/m2 deskowania z papowaniem. Do tego papa 15pln/m2, deski po przeliczeniu na m2 jakieś 13 pln/m2. Czyli:
- papa 15pln
- deski 13pln
- robocizna 20pln.
Razem ok. 48 pln/m2.

Czy to są uczciwe ceny? Jak u was to wyglądało w bieżącym roku?

----------


## slawas86

mi cieśla za 220m dachu wyliczył 9000 zł z materiałem czyli wychodzi 41 zł m2
Miało w tym być:
deski: 6,3m3 
papa - 19 rolek po 100 zł/szt
gwoździe
kontrłaty
robota wykonawcy

ostatecznie zdecydowałem się ze będę sam deskował (tj. z pomocą ojca) a wykonawca zrobi mi tylko więźbę.
Prace zacząłem wczoraj. Na swojej robocie zaoszczędzę około 4.000 zł.

Jak nam idzie widać w dzienniku :smile:

----------


## mrxaoo

coś ta papa tanio wyliczona - ok. 9 pln/m2. Wiesz może, jaka to papa? 
Ja jakoś nie mogę znaleźć tańszej, niż 15 pln/m2.
Za namową forum założenia takie:
- podkładowa
- termozgrzewalna
- na osnowie polistrowej
- grubość ok. 4mm
- modyfikowana SBS
I przy takich założeniach nie widzę papy w cenie ok.10 pln/m2

----------


## awieuro

> Prace zacząłem wczoraj. Na swojej robocie zaoszczędzę około 4.000 zł.
> 
> Jak nam idzie widać w dzienniku


Teraz zaoszczędzisz 4 tyś. , później dołożysz 15tyś w naprawę. Bycie bohaterem we własnym domu nie powinno się odbywać na dachu :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## dez

> Teraz zaoszczędzisz 4 tyś. , później dołożysz 15tyś w naprawę. Bycie bohaterem we własnym domu nie powinno się odbywać na dachu
> pozdrawiam


A co można zepsuć przy deskowaniu dachu? Kilka pytań technicznych do dekarza i jazda. Tutaj akurat można być bohaterem w swoim domu (przy założeniu że nie ma się 2 lewych rąk).

----------


## przemty

> A co można zepsuć przy deskowaniu dachu? Kilka pytań technicznych do dekarza i jazda. Tutaj akurat można być bohaterem w swoim domu (przy założeniu że nie ma się 2 lewych rąk).


właśnie też jestem ciekaw co można zepsuć przy deskowaniu?
tez zamierzam samemu deskować bo nie widzę w tym żadnej trudności, no chyba, że o czymś nie wiem?

----------


## awieuro

> właśnie też jestem ciekaw co można zepsuć przy deskowaniu?
> tez zamierzam samemu deskować bo nie widzę w tym żadnej trudności, no chyba, że o czymś nie wiem?


A o wentylacji na etapie wieźby pamiętacie?

----------


## Jan P.

Zwentylować połamany (wielopołaciowy)dach , lub nawet kopertę pod deską nie jest prosto . To wymaga doświadczenia i wiedzy. Jan.

----------


## przemty

nie bardzo rozumiem co wentylacja ma do samodzielnego deskowania - nie chce żeby ktoś odebrał moje posty jako wymądrzanie się ale pytam z ciekawości?
dla mnie jako amatora w temacie budownictwa deskowanie to tylko przybicie desek do więźby aby na tym można było ułożyć chociażby papę...
jeżeli jestem w błędzie to proszę o wytłumaczenie - jestem istotą która lubi codziennie uczyć się czegoś nowego  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kto pyta nie błądzi. Oczywiście samo przybijanie desek to sprawa dość prosta na dachu dwuspadowym. Wyrobienie naroży to już trochę trudniej a koszy jeszcze trudniej. Natomiast diabeł tkwi w szczegółach i tak jak wspomniał Jan o skutecznej wentylacji należy myśleć już na tym etapie bo później mogą być problemy. Mogą być do pokonania przy pokryciach montowanych na łatach ale przy pokryciach montowanych bezpośrednio na deskach i papie (gont bitumiczny, płytki włóknocementowe krycie niemieckie, łupek krycie niemieckie i "na dziko" czy blachy płaskie) może okazać się niewykonalne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## przemty

> Kto pyta nie błądzi. Oczywiście samo przybijanie desek to sprawa dość prosta na dachu dwuspadowym. Wyrobienie naroży to już trochę trudniej a koszy jeszcze trudniej.


a jak fachowo powinno wyglądać wyrobienie naroży oraz koszy przy deskowaniu?




> Natomiast diabeł tkwi w szczegółach i tak jak wspomniał Jan o skutecznej wentylacji należy myśleć już na tym etapie bo później mogą być problemy. Mogą być do pokonania przy pokryciach montowanych na łatach ale przy pokryciach montowanych bezpośrednio na deskach i papie (gont bitumiczny, płytki włóknocementowe krycie niemieckie, łupek krycie niemieckie i "na dziko" czy blachy płaskie) może okazać się niewykonalne. Pozdrawiam.


ale o wentylacji od samego poczatku nalezy myśleć tylko wtedy  gdy - tak jak piszesz- stosujemy pokrycie bezposrednio przylegające do deskowania bez łat, natomiast gdy stosujemy łaty to wentylacja połaci nad deskami jak i pod deskami schodzi na drugi plan bo można ją spokojnie póżniej bez żadnych problemów wykonać

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak! Tyle tyko, że to późniejsze wykonanie będzie z pewnością droższe. 
Naroże zamyka kolejne pola pomiędzy krokwiami uniemożliwiając swobodny przepływ powietrza do kalenicy. Najgorzej to wygląda w dachu namiotowym (brak kalenicy).  Należy odpowiednio naciąć krokwie od góry aby powstały szczeliny umożliwiające przepływ powietrza w sąsiednie pola. W koszu natomiast zamknięty jest wlot bo nie ma dostępu do okapu. Tu również należy naciąć krowie aby umożliwić wlot z sąsiedniego pola. Jak widać tych prac nie można poprawnie wykonać po deskowaniu. Pozostaje wówczas wiercenie łatwiejsze w koszu ale dość trudne a czasami wręcz niemożliwe w narożu. Do tego gąszcz gwoździ. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kajmanxxl

Chcę pójść drogą która na tym forum zapoczątkował Jasiek71 czyli wykonać solar powietrzny z pod blachy trapezowej, wyglądać to ma tak krokwie płyta MFP i to pytanie folia czy papa??? i dalej bez łat i kontr łat tylko od razu blacha trapezowa z pod której będzie wymuszony mechanicznie (wentylatorem) obieg powietrza. Co wy na to???

----------


## abbell

Mnie dekarz powiedział, że przy dachu dwuspadowym lepiej deskować bo konstrukcja jest stabilniejsza, przy czterospadowym można nie deskować bo wszystko się samo kupy trzyma. Do mnie to trafiło.

----------


## Kristopfer

Witam wszystkich.
Pełne płytowanie z osb czy to ma sens? To pytam PO CO WYMYŚLONO FOLIE PAROPRZEPUSZCZALNA?
Płyta osb to bariela dla pary i powietrza.

Czy to rozwiązanie ma sens?
- deskowanie
- folia paroprzepuszczalna
- dachówka ceramiczna
Deskowanie zastosowane jest po to aby folia nie miała kontaktu z wełną i podczas prac nie doszło do przetarć.
Aby w sytuacji kiedy pod dachówkę dostał by się jakikolwiek śnieg nie naciągał foli.
Dlaczego folia a nie papa.
Folia paroprzepuszczalana a papa już nie jest.

----------


## SADKO-DACHY

Jeśli płyta to tylko od spodu krokiew. wtedy bariera dla pary wodnej jest na swoim miejscu.
pod membranę paroprzepuszczalną można zastosować pełne deskowanie, ale nie jest to konieczne. najlepiej bez pióro-wpustu i niezbyt ciasno, szczeliny między deskami wskazane. Trzeba też sprawdzić czy membrana którą chcemy zastosować jest dopuszczona do układania na pełnym deskowaniu.
broń Boże przed papą.

----------


## Kristopfer

Czyli kolejność i pomysł jest odpowiedni.
- dachówka ceramiczna
- folia paroprzepuszczalna
- deskowanie (nie koniecznie szczelnie dokładnie ,powietrze wędruje)
- wełna
- płyty osb (od spodu krokwi)
- karton gips
plusy i minusy takiego rozwiązania jak to wrazie czego udoskonalić?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Czy to rozwiązanie ma sens?
> - deskowanie
> - folia paroprzepuszczalna
> - dachówka ceramiczna
> Deskowanie zastosowane jest po to aby folia nie miała kontaktu z wełną i podczas prac nie doszło do przetarć.


Takie rozwiązanie nie ma sensu. 
Właśnie dlatego stosuje się folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalne, że mogą one bez przeszkód stykać się z wełną. Właśnie folii na deskowaniu grozi najwięcej niebezpieczeństw i o przetarcie bardzo łatwo. Jak widać brak brak rzeczowych argumentów na stosowanie folii. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...broń Boże przed papą.


Broń Boże przed folią na deskowaniu! Jak folia to po co deski? Folia to najsłabszy materiał na dachu! Brak jej odporności na UV i czyha na nią wiele innych zagrożeń.
Montaż płyty OSB pod krokwiami też nie ma merytorycznego uzasadnienia bo choć stawia ona opór parze wodnej (grubość 12 mm to Sd~30) to nie jest ona paroizolacją, która powinna stawiać opór parze wodnej na poziomie Sd= 100~150.
Nie dziwię się producentom folii, że propagują swoje produkty no gdzieś je trzeba sprzedać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SADKO-DACHY

> Broń Boże przed folią na deskowaniu! Jak folia to po co deski? Folia to najsłabszy materiał na dachu! Brak jej odporności na UV i czyha na nią wiele innych zagrożeń.
> Montaż płyty OSB pod krokwiami też nie ma merytorycznego uzasadnienia bo choć stawia ona opór parze wodnej (grubość 12 mm to Sd~30) to nie jest ona paroizolacją, która powinna stawiać opór parze wodnej na poziomie Sd= 100~150.
> Nie dziwię się producentom folii, że propagują swoje produkty no gdzieś je trzeba sprzedać. Pozdrawiam.


ja nie twierdzę że pod membranę są potrzebne deski, tylko że jak już ktoś się upiera żeby odeskować  to lepiej membranę położyć niż papę.
i że mniejszym złem jest położenie płyty pod krokwiami niż nad. 
kończąc moją dyskusje w tym temacie napisze jeszcze że pamiętam  z dzieciństwa jak dziadek krył szopę papą, szopa stoi do tej pory. czyli papa spełniła swoje zadanie, uchroniła drewno dziadka przed zamoknięciem przez wiele lat , tylko że szopa nie była ogrzewana.
ciekaw jestem czy są jakieś dokumenty- aprobaty które dopuszczają papę do takich rozwiązań jakie zaleca Pan Andrzej.
jeśli tak to proszę przedstawić , chętnie się douczę.

ps, nie jestem producentem folii tylko robotnikiem budowlanym, który dopuszcza w swojej pracy nowsze i leprze rozwiązania niż stosował  dziadek
pozdrawiam

----------


## przemty

> ja nie twierdzę że pod membranę są potrzebne deski, tylko że jak już ktoś się upiera żeby odeskować  to lepiej membranę położyć niż papę.


zaciekawiony co producenci dachówek sądzą o membranach i pełnym deskowaniu z papą wysłałem do większości z nich wiadomość z pytaniem jakie rozwiązanie wstepnego krycia polecają pod swoje wyroby. Narazie dostałem odpowiedź z Roben-a :




> Roben
> 
> Witam
> 
> Dziękujemy za wiadomość i zainteresowanie naszymi produktami. Obydwa rozwiązania są jak najbardziej poprawne, a wybór zależy przede wszystkim od kąta nachylenia dachu i lokalizacji budowy.
> Jeśli chodzi o kąt nachylenia, dla każdego z produkowanych przez nas systemów dachowych wyznaczony został zalecany i minimalny kąt nachylenia połaci dachowej. Przykładowo, zalecany kąt nachylenia dachu dla dachówek MONZAplus i Piemont wynosi 22 stopnie, a minimalny -  16 stopni. Oznacza to, że dla dachu o nachyleniu między 16 a 22 stopni należy wykonać pełne deskowanie z hydroizolacją (papą), ponieważ ze względu na mały kąt nachylenia dachu, woda i śnieg mogą zalegać na połaci i należy ją dodatkowo zabezpieczyć przed przeciekaniem. Natomiast jeśli dach ma nachylenie 22 stopnie i większe, zwykle układa się membranę. Zastosowanie w tym przypadku pełnego deskowania z papą nie jest jednak błędem i jest zalecane szczególnie jeśli w miejscu, gdzie położony jest dom, często występuje bardzo silny wiatr, a dom jest na otwartej przestrzeni i ma poddasze użytkowe. Pełne deskowanie z papą zapewnia w tym przypadku większą szczelność i odporność na trudne warunki atmosferyczne.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Ekspert

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...ciekaw jestem czy są jakieś dokumenty- aprobaty które dopuszczają papę do takich rozwiązań jakie zaleca Pan Andrzej.
> 
> 
> ps, nie jestem producentem folii tylko robotnikiem budowlanym, który dopuszcza w swojej pracy nowsze i leprze rozwiązania niż stosował  dziadek
> pozdrawiam


No ja też jestem ciekaw czy są takie aprobaty na folię i czy w warunkach laboratoryjnych potwierdzono jej paroprzepuszczalność.  A to, że dopuszczasz w swojej pracy nowsze rozwiązania to Twoja sprawa. Nie oznacza to jednak, że są one lepsze.
Jak ktoś nie potrafi poprawnie zwentylować dachu stosuje folię. A jej zastosowanie nie jest równoznaczne z poprawnym wykonaniem dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jackowy

Witam. Uważnie czytając wątek oraz rozmawiając z kilkoma dekarzami oraz użytkownikiem tego rozwiązania doszedłem do pewnej konkluzji:
Założenia początkowe:
Dach wielospadowy, kąt 35stopni, poddasze użytkowe, dachówka betonowa lub ceramiczna

Przekrój patrząc od dołu:

1. Płyta G-K
2. Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna (kierunkiem przepuszczania do płyty G-K???)
3. Wełna mineralna
4. Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna (kierunkiem przepuszczania do pustki powietrznej)
5. Pustka powietrzna 2.5cm osiągnięta sznurkami rozciągniętymi między gwoździkami bitymi do boku krokwi
6. Lico krokwi
7. Pełne deskowanie: deska 2.5cm (szalunkowa) bita do krokwi
8. Papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna ok 3mm, od kalenicy bita papiakami smarowanymi lepikiem na zimno niżej już tylko kontrłatami do krokwi
9. Kontrłata
10. Łata
11. Pokrycie dachowe

Wiem, że rozwiązanie jest prawdopodobnie przesadzone, ale chcę mieć pewność że wilgoć pochodząca z kondensacji pary wodnej w wełnie zostanie odprowadzona. Proszę specjalistów o ocenę.

----------


## Jan P.

Nad k/g folia nieprzepuszczalna. Paroizolacja przepuszcza w obie strony. Nieważne  jak ją położysz. Jan.

----------


## kowalczykwojtek

> Witam wszystkich.
> Pełne płytowanie z osb czy to ma sens? To pytam PO CO WYMYŚLONO FOLIE PAROPRZEPUSZCZALNA?
> Płyta osb to bariela dla pary i powietrza.
> 
> Czy to rozwiązanie ma sens?
> - deskowanie
> - folia paroprzepuszczalna
> - dachówka ceramiczna
> Deskowanie zastosowane jest po to aby folia nie miała kontaktu z wełną i podczas prac nie doszło do przetarć.
> ...


Pozwalam sobie zabrać głos w sprawie deskowania (płytowania OSB)
- płyta OSB to produkt o podwyższonej odporności na wilgoć, ale żadną miarą płyta ta nie jest  zupełnie odporna na wodę i jej wpływ na jej trwałość  jest określona normami (spęcznienie po 24 h moczenia) 
-mimo postępu technologicznego ze składu żywic którymi zakleja się  kobierzec, z którego produkuje się płyty drewno podobne wyeliminowano zupełnie formaldechydu, nawet minimalna emisja jednak jest faktem,  można powiedzieć płyty wiórowe też są zaklejane żywicą ( i to dosłownie mocznikowo-formaldechydową a nie melaminowo mocznikowo itd.)
- konkludując jeśli inwestora stać na takie rozwiązanie  to deskować (radzę tylko samemu impregnować drewno bo w tartakach powszechnie impregnuje się bejcą a znam takiego, który gotował trawę i tym wywarem barwił tarcicę), poprawia to wytrzymałość, izoluje od hałasu itp. 
sama folia to ostateczność  (miałem takie doświadczenie że w Warszawie po kilku latach użytkownicy mieszkań ze skosami dachowymi zauważyli zacieki wilgoci na płytach GK pokrywających sufit po zrobieniu odkrywki ekipa mojego klienta ujrzała strzępki foli paroiziolacyjnej)
jeśli budujecie dla siebie to pewne oszczędności po kilku latach mogą generować koszty trudne do zaakceptowania

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> 5. Pustka powietrzna 2.5cm osiągnięta sznurkami rozciągniętymi między gwoździkami bitymi do boku krokwi...


Jak dajesz folię to po co sznurek?
Gdyby ktoś wynalazł folię lub inna barierę przepuszczającą kierunkowo parę wodną dostałby chyba nagrodę Nobla. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jackowy

> Jak dajesz folię to po co sznurek?
> Gdyby ktoś wynalazł folię lub inna barierę przepuszczającą kierunkowo parę wodną dostałby chyba nagrodę Nobla. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju jezeli nie osznurkuję przestrzeni pomiedzy krokwiami to wykonawcy jak znam życie wepchną mi wełnę razem z folią do deskowania.

----------


## hary2006

> Panie Andrzeju jezeli nie osznurkuję przestrzeni pomiedzy krokwiami to wykonawcy jak znam życie wepchną mi wełnę razem z folią do deskowania.


Wełnę się układa a nie upycha, dobrac odpowiednią grubosc w stosunku do krokwi i nic sie nie stanie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... jak znam życie wepchną mi wełnę razem z folią do deskowania.


Jak znam życie, to jak zatrudnisz tumanów to i sznurek nie pomoże. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## byggmol

Dokładnie, każda folia działa tylko w jedna stronę, od za płytą gips karton montuje się folie paroszczelną, od cieplejszej strony czyli węntrza domu. Na pytanie co taka folia daje odpowiedż brzmi, że daje dużo. Zajmuje się remontami domów w Norwegii i widziałem nie raz 15/20 letnie folie z pod płyt GK z pozostałosciami zacieków po spływajacych skroplinach pary. 

Co do deskowania w Norwegii stosuje się deskowanie na każdy dach, jeżeli na deski idzie membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna to dylatacja wełny od desek nie jest konieczna, w praktyce jest stosowana jednak równolegle. 

Deski wzmacniają i usztywniają całą konstrukcje co przy poddaszu wykończonym GK ma jednak znaczenie

Co do zatrudniania tumanów to i sznurek nie pomoże  :roll eyes:

----------


## hary2006

czy w pokojach konieczna jest paroizolacja? Chyba Rockwoll nie zaleca takowej w pomieszczeniach suchych

----------


## przemty

moim skromnym zdaniem wszędzie należy dac paroizolacje bo żadne pomieszczenie nie jest szczelnie oddzielone  od pozostałych i para przemieszcza się między nimi

----------


## pies123

Witam. W załączniku przesyłam przekrój mojego domu. Jestem teraz na etapie dachu i zastanawiam się nad wyborem materiałów pod dachówkę cementową.

1. Jeśli pomieszczenia na poddaszu będą użytkowe to czy stosować deskowanie + papa, czy membranę.
2. Jeśli zdecyduje się na deskowanie to czy deskuje się cały dach czy tylko do wysokości pomieszczeń i potem tak jak biegnie sufit poddasza.
3. Czy może deskuje się cały dach i potem izoluje się cieplnie też cały dach a nie tylko sufit poddasza?

Mam nadzieje że moje pytania nie są kompletnie głupie ale po prostu nie znam się na tym zupełnie i proszę o jakąś pomoc.

Dziękuje

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> czy w pokojach konieczna jest paroizolacja? Chyba Rockwoll nie zaleca takowej w pomieszczeniach suchych


Przedstawiciele tej firmy mają miałkie pojęcie o paroizolacji. Powszechnie znane jest twierdzenie: "naszej wełnie wilgoć nie zaszkodzi". Oczywiście ich wełnie nie ale Twojej konstrukcji tak a do tego wykroplona w wełnie para wodna pogorszy pogorszy jej opór cieplny a to się odbije na Twojej kieszeni. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Załącznik 138244...Mam nadzieje że moje pytania nie są kompletnie głupie ale po prostu nie znam się na tym zupełnie i proszę o jakąś pomoc.


No pewnie, że nie są głupie skoro wiesz o co zapytać. Deskuje się cały dach. Na deski papa. Natomiast izolacja cieplna na skosach i na suficie poddasza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pies123

Dziękuje.
I dalej nie wiem co zrobić. Zwiększyć koszt budowy domu o deskowanie z papą. Czy może zamiast tego dać jednak tą membranę zamiast deskowania.

----------


## anetina

> Dziękuje.
> I dalej nie wiem co zrobić. Zwiększyć koszt budowy domu o deskowanie z papą. Czy może zamiast tego dać jednak tą membranę zamiast deskowania.


ile ludzi, tyle opinii
ja mam deskowanie i pape
sasiad ma folie - bo o to chodzi? - to sie juz zdazyl nawyzywac, bo uszkodzona w kilku miejscach

----------


## byggmol

2 lata temu wymieniałem dachówkę, łaty i papę na dachu w Trondheim Norwegia, w paru miejscach stara papa była zniszczona zwłaszcza w okolicach szczytu dachu. I tam właśnie, woda w b. deszczowym Trondheim waliła na pełne deskowanie ileś tam lat. Deskowanie było na pióro wpust więc dość szczelne. I co tego wynikło? Same plusy :yes: .
1. *Otóż, deski w paru miejscach były zgniłe, ale woda nie zniszczyła wełny która była pod spodem!!!!!!!!!!* 
2. Trudniej jest uszkodzić taką membranę podczas budowy dachu czy jakiś remontów , przeróbek, niż na dachu bez pełnego deskowania, gdzie można wpaść nogą między łaty.
3.Deski usztywniają całą konstrukcje, zmniejsza się ryzyko zwichrowania krokwi, choć te zawsze się trochę zwichrują nie ma bata, 

takie są moje własne doświadczenia. Ja będę deskował na pewno, i na to membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna. Zaznaczam , że wielkim specem od dachów nie jestem. 

pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Styropian można montować bez folii szczeliny pomiędzy płytami wypełnić pianką. 50 cm to stanowczo za dużo. Moim zdaniem max to 25~30 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To nie jest wysunięcie bo na całej długości może być podparcie i wszystko będzie OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## GraMar

No to ja się tu pomądrzę- z szalowania stropów zostało tyle desek, że dokupiłam tylko JEDEN metr sześcienny i starczyło na całe odeskowanie mojego dachu    


 :bye:

----------


## Jan P.

> No to ja się tu pomądrzę- z szalowania stropów zostało tyle desek, że dokupiłam tylko JEDEN metr sześcienny i starczyło na całe odeskowanie mojego dachu


To bardzo mądre posunięcie :bye: . Jan.

----------


## GraMar

> To bardzo mądre posunięcie. Jan.



Dziękuję.
To zasługa tylko moich Mróweczek /ekipy/, które wspierały mnie Bab Budowniczego oraz Kierownika, który przegonił jedną pewną ekipę gdy tylko podeszli...

A na wątkach o pokryciu dachu nabieram rozpędu przed następnym starciem z przeciwnościami...

----------


## plusultra

> Przy tak długim oczekiwaniu na krycie docelowe powinno się zastosować papę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia. Papę przed promieniowaniem UV chroni posypka mineralna.
> Wracając do dylematu papa na deskowaniu czy folia na deskowaniu nasuwa się pytanie: jaki jest sens deskowania dachu pod folię skoro ona tego nie wymaga? Jak decydujemy się na folię to nie deskujmy dachu. Pozdrawiam.


Niektórzy deskują dach w celu jego usztywnienia...

----------


## plusfoto

a cóż to zmienia w temacie *papa czy folia na pełnym deskowaniu*

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Niektórzy deskują dach w celu jego usztywnienia...


To tylko dodatkowa funkcja deskowania gdyż do uzyskania tego celu są znacznie tańsze metody. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gurek

Mam pytanie o deskowanie i izolacje.
Poddasze użytkowe jest  ocieplone nad stropem- folia, 25 cm wełny. Nad poddaszem znajduje się trójkąt strychu, który niedawno ociepliłem tą tanią Castoramowską wełną mineralna (15 cm grubości). Różnica była mocno odczuwalna, bo już po położeniu połowy ocieplenia, na piętrze zrobiło się cieplej.
Do czego jednak zmierzam. Zastanawiam się czy na siłe powiększać warstwe wentylacyjną nad wełną (która właściwie dochodzi do desek pokrytych papą, pod dachówką).  Włąsciwie to nad stropem poddasza jest już folia paraoizolazycjna, a na strychu nie ma niczego co dawało by wilgoć. Deskowanie do zbyt szczelnych nie należy, zwłaszcza w oklicacj kilku wyglądających na zewnątrz kominków wnetylaycjnych.
Poprawiać wełne? NIe martwić się za bardzo? Ograniczyć sie jeszze do pokrycia wełny na strychu folią (co pewnie i tak zrobie)?
Radźcie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szczelina i to drożna misi być obowiązkowo! Wylot w kalenicy. W Twoim przypadku wystarczyło dołożyć wełny poziomo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gurek

Strych robi za dodatkowy schowek na ... mnóstwo różnych rzeczy  :smile:  więc nie wchoziło w gre kładzenie w poziomie.
Dzieki za rade- musze zatem jakoś poprzesuwać tę wełnę (odsunąć od desek)
Pzdr

----------


## franelka1

> No to ja się tu pomądrzę- z szalowania stropów zostało tyle desek, że dokupiłam tylko JEDEN metr sześcienny i starczyło na całe odeskowanie mojego dachu


No właśnie ja też mam masę desek z szalowania stropu i się wożę myślami, co dalej. Te deski to nie były niczym impregnowane. Rozumiem, że na dach trzeba by je jakoś ręcznie zaimpregnować?

----------


## GraMar

> No właśnie ja też mam masę desek z szalowania stropu i się wożę myślami, co dalej. Te deski to nie były niczym impregnowane. Rozumiem, że na dach trzeba by je jakoś ręcznie zaimpregnować?



Nie było czasu na impregnacje w trakcie budowy-deski były czas zapracowane a nowe z samochodu powędrowały natychmiast do deskowania.
Zastanawiam się, kiedy  je teraz impregnować, czym i jak!
Zczerniały i wyglądają paskudnie, a nowe, które pozostały i nie były użyte-wyglądają jeszcze gorzej z powodu wadliwego składowania w budynku.

----------


## misiupl

> No właśnie ja też mam masę desek z szalowania stropu i się wożę myślami, co dalej. Te deski to nie były niczym impregnowane. Rozumiem, że na dach trzeba by je jakoś ręcznie zaimpregnować?


Ja nająłem dwóch młodych chłopaków do skrobania betonu z desek i malowania ich dwustronnie impregnatem. Do skrobania dałem im naostrzone skrobaki do lodu (na chodnikach) na długim kiju, pędzle na długim kiju i łapkę do gwoździ. 
Ok 11m^3 desek robili ok tygodnia, ale efekt bardzo dobry.

----------


## franelka1

> Ja nająłem dwóch młodych chłopaków do skrobania betonu z desek i malowania ich dwustronnie impregnatem. Do skrobania dałem im naostrzone skrobaki do lodu (na chodnikach) na długim kiju, pędzle na długim kiju i łapkę do gwoździ. 
> Ok 11m^3 desek robili ok tygodnia, ale efekt bardzo dobry.


Zrobię chyba podobnie. Uważam, że koniecznie należałoby zaimpregnować deski przed położeniem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Deski z budowy doskonale się nadają. To, że nie są ładne (sinica) to nic takiego. Sinica nie jest wadą techniczną a jedynie estetyczną. Należy  tylko wykluczyć deski zbutwiałe i ze szkodnikami. Cement czy zaprawa odpadną po opukaniu  młotkiem drobne zanieczyszczenia mogą pozostać. Zdecydowanie należy usunąć resztki kory. W trakcie malowania impregnatem część zanieczyszczeń odpadnie a po wyschnięciu następne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## justka&radzio

Witam .Przeczytałem cały watek i mam kilka pytań na które nie znalazłem odpowiedzi ,albo nie do końca zostało to wyjaśnione lub po prostu nie załapałem :wink:  
Kilka faktów.[LIST][*]DOM PARTEROWY[*]PODDASZE NIEUŻYTKOWE[*]KONSTRUKCJA  Z WIĄZARÓW     nie wiem czy ma znaczenie[*]DACH KOPERTA  20 stopni
 W projekcie membrana i blachodachówka ale myślę o płytowaniu z papą.
Chciałbym aby w takim stanie przeżył przynajmniej jedną zimę a może znając życie więcej niż jedną. Płyta może być 12 jak wyczytałem tylko czy w moim przypadku tez jeśli nie dostanie od razu blachyy?Czy łączenia płyt w pionie mają być zawsze podparte wiązarem? Chodzi mi o zuzycie płyt i ewentualny odpadJaka papa będzie rozsądna cenowo i jakościowo?(tu mam mętlik)
Panie Andrzeju pozdrawiam i dziękuję za wiedzę którą się pan dzieli na forum :bye:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy takim kącie nachylenia połaci folia się nie nadaje. Gdy czekamy na krycie docelowe OSB minimum 15 mm. Łączenia pionowe mogą być w dowolnym miejscu. Sztywność tego łączenia można zapewnić stosując pod spodem deskę długości 1,8~2 m, która połączy 4 płyty. Papa termozgrzewalna wierzchniego krycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## justka&radzio

Dziękuję i zapytam jeszcze dla pewnosci.Rozumiem że płyty powinny mieć dylatację między sobą jeśli tak to jaką?Druga sprawa czy papa  wierzchniego krycia może być "sama"na dachu bez podkładowej?
 Foli raczej podziękuję..
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może być o ile nie jest to krycie docelowe. Pozostaje tylko kwestia jej mocowania. Dylatacja pyt konieczna a uzyskasz ją stosując tzw. spinkę "H". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## justka&radzio

Witam .Panie Andrzeju takie małe pytanie czy musi to być płyta osb ?
Są na rynku wodoodporne Durelis, Mfp ,(mam trochę 18 durelisa po szalunkach ,chętnie bym wykorzystał...)
Jak kupować to którą?
Wiórowa odpada?
Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może być każda aby tylko miała ograniczoną chłonność wody. Płyty OSB są woskowane stąd chłoną tylko krawędziami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Juziomen

Witam,

Przyczytałem większą część stron .. ale mam jeszcze pytnia odnośnie samej papy. Prawdę mówiąc nie chce wydawać już więcej na i tak bardzo drogi dach ( dachówka płaska , 8 okien dachowych z roletami itd) ... w sklepie namawiają mnie na membranę ale ja postanowiłem obić płytą OSB-3 12 mm ( a propo taka gr nadaje się ? ) i papą ... tylko jaką papę polecacie ? Tak jak mówię nie chcę badziewia ale nie chciałbym też kupować nie wiadomo jak drogiej papy ....

Dodam jeszcze że namawiono mnie na zakup Membrana asfaltowa DELTA BITUXX + klej DELTA®-THAN. 

Dziękuje za informację.

----------


## misiupl

My daliśmy Icopal - W/64/1200, papa asfaltowa tradycyjna.
Na to pójdzie dachówka płaska, ale dopiero za rok.
Kilkoro znajomych kryło deski tą papą i jest OK.

----------


## Juziomen

> My daliśmy Icopal - W/64/1200, papa asfaltowa tradycyjna.
> Na to pójdzie dachówka płaska, ale dopiero za rok.
> Kilkoro znajomych kryło deski tą papą i jest OK.


A jaki lepik ? Na zimno ?

----------


## misiupl

> A jaki lepik ? Na zimno ?


Nie pamiętam dokładnie  :Confused: , ale zdaje się że nie kleiliśmy, tylko kosze smarowali chyba. Obiło mi się o uszy, że brak klejenia delikatnie poprawi wentylację.

----------


## Juziomen

> Nie pamiętam dokładnie , ale zdaje się że nie kleiliśmy, tylko kosze smarowali chyba. Obiło mi się o uszy, że brak klejenia delikatnie poprawi wentylację.


Przerabiałem ten temat 1000 razy .. wentylacja i tak i tak bedzi ( jak zle jej nie zrobisz) ... wilekosc łat \ kontrał = 1 wen , odstep miedzy dechami a welna = 2 wen .. łatwiej zwalić tą drugą  :smile: .

W sumie lepik nie jest drogi ... boję się tylko nieszczelności zwiążnej z przebiciem papy pod gwoździem przybijanej kontrałty ...

Tak czy siak dzieki za info ... jakies inne propozycje pap ?

----------


## Juziomen

> Może być każda aby tylko miała ograniczoną chłonność wody. Płyty OSB są woskowane stąd chłoną tylko krawędziami. Pozdrawiam.


Tutaj widzę dwie : http://www.leroymerlin.pl/porownanie...324:76008.html

A: Płyta wykończeniowa OSB-3  (Struktura 	gładka)
B: Płyta wykończeniowa OSB-3 3,125M2 SWISS KRONO GROUP (Struktura gładka *nieszlifowana* ??)


Znanazłem jeszcze info dotyczące grubość płyty w zależności od odległości krokwi :

60 cm
12 mm gr

80 cm
15 mm gr

100 cm
18 mm gr

http://www.hurtownia.profil.pila.pl/...chapter=id0319

Ja chciałem zakupić 12 mm gr .. ale mam krokwie co 90 cm - zatem czy to dobre rozwiazanie ??

Dzięki Andrzeju za info....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dobre! W przypadku krycia wstępnego to OSB podtrzymuje tylko papę. Natomiast podane grubości stanowią niezbędne minimum jako podkład pod pokrycie docelowe np. gont bitumiczny.  Papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna grubość minimum 3~3,5  mm gwarantuje szczelność. P0zdrawiam.

----------


## Juziomen

> Dobre! W przypadku krycia wstępnego to OSB podtrzymuje tylko papę. Natomiast podane grubości stanowią niezbędne minimum jako podkład pod pokrycie docelowe np. gont bitumiczny.  Papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna grubość minimum 3~3,5  mm gwarantuje szczelność. P0zdrawiam.


A co Pan uważa o produkcie Delta Bituxx (miałbym ją w cenie nie przekraczającej 10zł brutto / m2), czyli chyba porównywalne z zwykłą papą. 
Pracował Pan już z tym produktem?

Krótki opis:

Membrana asfaltowa na osnowie z włókniny poliestrowej przeznaczona do układania na dachach deskowanych. Dzięki zewnętrznej warstwie, którą stanowi posypka mineralna,membrana jest odporna na promieniowanie ultrafioletowe oraz czynniki atmosferyczne i może pozostać bez ostatecznego pokrycia przez 24 miesiące. DELTA®-BITUXX można układać jako warstwę wstępnego krycia pod każde konwencjonalne pokrycie dachowe, które układa się na konstrukcji składającej się z kontrłat i łat. Dzięki temu, że membrana jest zamknięta dla dyfuzji pary wodnej może również stanowić warstwę podkładową pod gont bitumiczny.

Dziękuje za pomoc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pod gont bitumiczny nadaje się dla tego, że jest cienka (tu jej zaleta) a nie dla tego, że nie przepuszcza pary wodnej. Natomiast jej cienkość jest wadą przy kryciu na łatach a dodatkową wadą przy cienkości jest ta posypka. Miałem ten materiał w ręku i na krycie wstępne na deskowanie bym go nie zastosował. Można by się pokusić o jej montaż bez desek nie wiem tylko czy producent taki wariant przewiduje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Juziomen

> ... Miałem ten materiał w ręku i na krycie wstępne na deskowanie bym go nie zastosował. Można by się pokusić o jej montaż bez desek nie wiem tylko czy producent taki wariant przewiduje. Pozdrawiam.


Rozumiem - w przypadku dachu nie chcę eksperymentować  :smile:  więc zdecyduję się na zwykłą papę. 

Zaproponowano mi papę WERNER (modyfikowana SBS) o symbolu PYE PV200 S40 (za 10,45 zł brutto - cena chyba do przyjęcia). 
Co Pan o niej sądzi?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dobry produkt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

A Mi się wydaje że na deskowanie to powinny być papy na tkaninie szklanej czyli z 
*WERNERA np. MOCNY WERNER podkład G200 S40* (dużo większe parametry wytrzymałości na rozciąganie wzdłuż i w poprzek), co ma znaczenie gdy deski przyschną, zachowuje większą stabilność przy kładzeniu ją na połaci dachu pod kątem (nie fałdzi się). Nadaje się bez problemu do mocowania mechanicznego ...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Schnięcie desek nie ma żadnego wpływu na papę bo gdyby miało to każda papa zostałaby rozerwana na strzępy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Papa na tkaninie poliestrowej jest duuużo mocniejsza. Weż w ręke  to się przekonasz.  Ta cena za Wernera jest zastanawiająco niska. Jan.

----------


## hokejgk1

Panowie przyznam się że anie jednej ani drugiej nie widziałem i nie dotykałem, ale porównuję na stronie producenta parametry:
*EXTRA WERNER ++ podkład Typ T PYE PV200 S4O*
Właściwości mechaniczne przy rozciąganiu - maksymalna siła rozciągająca:
-kierunek wzdłuż 900N/50mm
-kierunek w poprzek 600N/50mm
_W dodatku ta papa jest jak guma_ 
Właściwosci mechaniczne przy rozciąganiu - wydłużenie przy maksymalnej sile rozciągającej
-kierunek wzdłuż 45%
-kierunek w poprzek 55%

*MOCNY WERNER podkład G200 S40*
Właściwości mechaniczne przy rozciąganiu - maksymalna siła rozciągająca:
-kierunek wzdłuż 1400N/50mm
-kierunek w poprzek 2200N/50mm
_W dodatku ta papa nie jest podatna na odkształcenia w swej płazczyźnie_
Właściwosci mechaniczne przy rozciąganiu - wydłużenie przy maksymalnej sile rozciągającej
-kierunek wzdłuż 7%
-kierunek w poprzek 7%

Wieć Panie MistrzJan-ie, wrażenie może swoje ale parametry swoje.
Sam swoje przed wyborem papy wiec chętnie poznam zdanie znawców tematu ...

----------


## vega1

dla mnie nie ma większych znawców od naszych dwóch mistrzów Andrzeja i Jana...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo dziękuję za miłe słowa choć nie zasługuję na tak wysoką ocenę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Dziękuję. Tym bardziej nie zasługuję. Jan.

----------


## plusfoto

Ciekawe vega co chcesz że tak smarujesz. :smile:  Ale ze stwierdzeniem się zgadzam

----------


## hokejgk1

A czy ktoś wtajemniczony mi poradzi ja obliczyć ile m3 deski zamówic do deskowania  - UWAGA UWAGA UWAGA - na dach wielospadowy !?

mam 250m2 (bez potrącenia okien, kominów)  x  0,025cm = 6.25cm3  czyli zamówić 7.00m3 ???

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z pewnością nie będzie za dużo bo to około 11% więcej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ENDO

> Rozumiem - w przypadku dachu nie chcę eksperymentować  więc zdecyduję się na zwykłą papę. 
> 
> Zaproponowano mi papę WERNER (modyfikowana SBS) o symbolu PYE PV200 S40 (za 10,45 zł brutto - cena chyba do przyjęcia). 
> Co Pan o niej sądzi?


No właśnie, jaka papa? Czym się kierować (cena, właściwości cieplne) ? Co polecają rekiny FM sekcja dachy ?  :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_Idaredy

Panie 
Andrzeju,
a jak połączyć pełne deskowanie z papą o pokrycie dachu pianką PIR ?
jest na to jakiś sposób ? a może wtedy są zupełnie inne warstwy w dachu ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie bardzo rozumiem pytanie. Proszę sprecyzować co ma być na dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## G*anbu

Czego nie rozumie najlepszy doradca? Człowiek ma dach pokryty deskami i papą i się pyta co należy zrobić żeby położyć ocieplenie z poliuretanu.

----------


## plusfoto

> Czego nie rozumie najlepszy doradca? Człowiek ma dach pokryty deskami i papą i się pyta co należy zrobić żeby położyć ocieplenie z poliuretanu.


Chociażby taka prosta sprawa jak na czy pod. To chyba też istotna informacja. A pianka zamknięto komórkowa czy otwarto.

----------


## vega1

> Czego nie rozumie najlepszy doradca? Człowiek ma dach pokryty deskami i papą i się pyta co należy zrobić żeby położyć ocieplenie z poliuretanu.


tak naprawdę ja też nie zrozumiałem tego pytania. No ale G*anbu wie wszystko   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Czego nie rozumie najlepszy doradca?



Skoro rozumiesz to udziel kompetentnej porady. Na jakiej podstawie wnioskujesz, że dach jest już wykonany? Zainteresowany nie pytał co należy zrobić tylko jak połączyć. Zadałem zatem pytanie jakie warstwy na dachu? Z odpowiedzi wynikałoby jaka kolejność warstw. Telepatia to dobra rzecz ale ja takich zdolności nie posiadam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil_Idaredy

to może inaczej  :smile: 
zastanawiam sie nad 3 opcjami:

1) wełna + pełne deskowanie z papą - tu jest wszystko jasne - to miałem też w planie...

ostatnio zacząłem sie zastanawiać jak zmniejszyć grubość ocieplenie nie tracąc poddasza i wymyśliłem te płyty 50mm
i jak w tych wariantach powinno to wyglądać ?
2) wełna + płyty PIR/PUR nakrokwiowo - tu pytanie co dalej ? jakieś deskowanie, papa etc  czy tego już sie wtedy nie robi?
3) piana (jaka?) + płyty PIR/PUR nakrokwiowo - tu pytania jak wyżej - jak to zrobić kolejno warstwami żeby było ok.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można samą piankę a wówczas na krokwiach deski ażurowo, płyta np.PIR PLUS Baudera grubość  minimum 14 cm mocowana do krokwi długimi wkrętami przez kontrłatę grubości 4 cm, następnie łaty mocowane wkrętami do kontrłat i pokrycie.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil_Idaredy

czyli wtedy juz sie nie deskuje ??

stosowac wtedy gdzies folie ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Te płyty mają zewnętrzną warstwę (papę), która stanowi krycie wstępne więc żadna folia nie jest potrzebna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## olko7

Witam
Podłączę się do tematu termoizolacji nakrokwiowej.
Chodzi mi o zadaszenie dobudowanego pokoju o wymiarach ok. 3,5m x 5,5m.
Konstrukcja od dołu ma być widoczna, czyli krokwie + boazeria na nich.
Na boazerie np. wspomniana tutaj PIR PLUS Baudera przymocowana wkrętami przez kontrłatę.
Nie wiem czy pomiędzy boazerią a PIR dać jakąś folię?
Pokrycie to papa lub gont (mały spad dachu).
Czyli bezpośrednio na kontrłaty przykręcam np. osb i na to izolacja, czy jakoś inaczej?
Albo lepiej coś takiego:
http://www.bauder.pl/pl/dachy-strome...erpir-mde.html

----------


## Jan P.

Daj folię i to szczelną aby nie było dyfuzji pary. Na nieduży spadek gont nie nadaje się. Tylko papa termozgrzewalna. Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy płaskim dachu na boazerię można położyć jako paroizolacje grubą folię budowlaną, na nią styropian jednostronnie laminowany papą mocowany mechanicznie w miejscu krokwi i papę nawierzchniową termozgrzewalną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## olko7

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.
Czyli np. systemowe rozwiązanie baudera:
http://www.bauder.pl/pl/dachy-plaski...rzyklad-3.html
ale zamiast 4 czyli BauderTHERM DS1 DUO można dać folię budowlaną,
a płyty PIR chyba też mechanicznie przymocować do krokwi?
albo wzorować się na czymś takim, ale to jest zalecane dla dachów stromych:
http://www.bauder.pl/pl/dachy-strome...rzyklad-4.html
Styropian pewnie wyjdzie dużo taniej, tylko jaka wtedy musi być jego grubość?
PIR to chyba połowa grubości styropianu przy tej samej izolacyjności.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na płaskim dachu grubość nie ma znaczenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## olko7

> Na płaskim dachu grubość nie ma znaczenia. Pozdrawiam.


Tego nie rozumię.
Chyba że chodzi o to, że możemy zastosować gorszą grubą izolacje, zamiast lepszej cienkiej.
Tego styropianu chyba z 25cm by się przydało?

----------


## Jan P.

Andrzeju, grubość  ma znaczenie :smile:  Tak, przydałoby się te 25 cm. Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No oczywiście, że ma! Ja pisałem to w takim sensie, że można dać grubszy materiał ale tańszy bo niema potrzeby dawania cieńszego droższego. Na dachu skośnym jest dość istotne aby materiał izolacyjny był możliwie cienki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## olko7

Podsumowując - krokwie, boazeria, paroizolacja, jako termoizolacja wg uznania plyty PIR lub styropianowe, ale jedne i drugie z jakąś powłoką bitumiczną i na to papa termozgrzewalna.
Rozumię, że mocowanie płyt do krokwi przy pomocy długich śrub będzie wystarczające?
I jeszcze jedno czy dach o spadzie ok. 10% możemy traktować jako płaski?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

Tak. Płaściutki. Jan.

----------


## przemek323

Witam,mam zamiar  deskować całą "konstrukcję prefabrykowaną " i teraz mam pytanie deskować ją deskami z tartaku(nie do końca suche),deskami takimi suchymi jak konstrukcja ,czy płytą osb !? już zgłupiałem i niewiem .jaką papaę na to dać ponieważ ktoś mi mówił ze papaę taką ze sreberkiem na zewnątrz ?!doradzcie coś prosz bo już niedługo będę deskował !Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Juziomen

W ramach przypomnienia otrzymałem od Pana Andrzeja informację na temat papy i osb3.
Dalej uważam że sugestia Pana Andrzeja jest słuszna (moje odczucie) ale ostatnio podczas dyskusji z znajmymi zarzuno mi, że taki dach nie ma prawa oddychać ( chodzi o wyjście wilgoci z domu --> zarzucono że tak szczelny dach osb + papa nie może przepuścić wilgoci wychodzącej z domu nawet z zastosowaniem szczeliny 2-3 cm za wełną.)

Proszę popatrzeć na dach z załącznika ( to mój) .. z tego co mi wiadomo nie ma problemu z wentylacją kalenicy ( lewa strona dachu na screenie) gdyż płyt OSB można nie łączyć na środku ( a papę naciąć na całej długości kalenicy) + dachowki wentylacyjne i dachowki wentylacyjne kalenicowe... wtedy szczelina wentylacyjna ( ta pomiędzy ocieleniem a płytą OSB) będzie miała wylot na górze. Czy jest to prawidłowe rozwiązanie?

Pytanie co z drugą częścią domu ( z 4 belkami idącymi z każdego naroża domu a łączącymi się w szczycie) .. tutaj nie da się tego tak zrobić. Jakieś sugestie ?

----------


## Jan P.

Tak samo wszystkie pola skośne przy kopertówce można bez problemu zwentylować. Pisałem o tym. Jan.

----------


## Juziomen

Hej - a masz jakiś link do tego wątku ? Bo nie do końca wiem jak to zrobic...

+ czy przy zastosowaniu dachówki wentylacyjnej kalenicowej powinno się jeszcze dodatkowo poniżej dodawć normlaną dachówkę wentylacyjną ? Czy to zbędne ...

----------


## Juziomen

> Wentylacja to podstawa!!!! Nie wiem dla czego wszyscy obawiają się przecieku z zewnątrz, który jest praktycznie nie możliwy a jakoś nikt nie obawia się wilgoci z wewnątrz powstałej w wyniku kondensacji pary wodnej! Pozdrawiam.


Czy zatem szczelina 2 do 5 cm zapobiegnie kondensacji pary wodnej? Skąd pewność że nie będzie grzyba ...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sama szczelina nie zapobiegnie musi być jeszcze wlot i wylot. A ta pewność jest z wieloletniej praktyki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Juziomen

> Sama szczelina nie zapobiegnie musi być jeszcze wlot i wylot. A ta pewność jest z wieloletniej praktyki. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuje za informacje. 

Nasuwa mi się zatem pytanie jak to zrobić w podbitce drenianej ( pióro0-wpust) robionej na skrzynkę ... wiercić w niej dziurki ?

Dodatkowo co Pan sądzi o piance poliuretanowej na ocieplenie poddasza? Jakoś mam dużą obawę aby aplikować to bezpośrednio na płytę OSB ( dachówka-łaty-kontrałty-pap-osb3) ... wtedy nie da się zrobić żadnej szczeliny ..

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W podbitce należy wyciąć otwory i wstawić tam kratki osłaniające lub wykonać szczelinę szerokości 2 cm  na całej długości. Nie jestem zwolennikiem izolowania metodą natryskową a już jestem całkiem przeciwny stosowania jej bezpośrednio na deski lub OSB. Wykonawcy tego systemu zmieniają sposób nakładania montując specjalną siatkę w odległości ~3 cm od deskowania i dopiero na tą siatkę natryskują piankę uzyskując szczelinę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Juziomen

> _W podbitce należy wyciąć otwory i wstawić tam kratki osłaniające_l


Czy mógłby Pan podać link \ nazwę takiej kratki osłaniającej? Nigdzie nie mogę tego znaleźć...

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wystarczy wpisać w wyszukiwarkę hasło "kratka wentylacyjna". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## skrabi

zacząłem się zastanawiać nad deskowaniem + papa

i mam pytania:
1. Czy OSB 10~12mm wystarczy na dach o kącie 35 stopni, rozstaw krokwi 80cm
2. Czy mogę również zastosować płytę MFP jeśli akurat będzie w lepszej cenie?
3. Jaką tanią a dobrą papę użyć? Może ktoś wie co jest aktualnie dostępne w dobrej cenie.
4. Jak powinny prawidłowo wyglądać obróbki przy rynnie oraz przy ścianie szczytowej?
5. Dach chcę ocieplać wełną rockwool toprock super z rolki. Krokwie będę miał 20cm. Czy mogę dać wełnę 18cm czy lepiej 16cm? Czy przy tej wełnie wystarczy samo jej ułożenie między krokwiami czy muszę zastosować jakiś patent aby mieć pewność, że będzie zachowana szczelina wentylacyjna.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

ad. 1. Wystarczy.
ad. 2. Możesz cokolwiek co podtrzyma papę.
ad. 3. Trudno znaleźć tanie i dobre ja stosuję podkładową termozgrzewalną na włókninie poliestrowej o grubości minimum 3 mm.
ad. 4. Dobrze.
ad. 5. Niezbędne minimum to drożna szczelina 2 cm. Można podbić krokwie lub zastosować więcej w poprzek.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ajezier

a przy małym kącie dachu (18 stopni) zalacano mi podwójne krycie 2 x papa.
jaka pod a jaka na górę? czy rozwiązanie:
1. Na spód podkładowa, słabsza jakościowo - "tania"
2. na wierzch - termozgrzewalna - wierzchnia, lepsza jakościowo

jest oczywiście pełne deskowanie. Będzie dachówka ceramiczna.

dziękuję za radę i pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie widzę potrzeby podwójnego krycia choć można. Papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna na osnowie poliestrowej grubość 4 mm załatwi sprawę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## skrabi

czy papa musi być sbs? czy może być np. PAPA WERNER DOBRY WERNER V60 S35 lub coś podobnego?

----------


## _olo_

Pewnie jak poszukasz to trafisz na informacje, że albo wariant lepszy - papa z asfaltu mod. SBS na osnowie poliestrowej albo wariant tańszy - markowa papa na tekturze - dlaczego akurat tak to nie wiem  :smile: 
Ale z drugiej strony dla dachu powiedzmy 180m2 to różnica w cenie będzie 1000zł co wydaje mi się bez większego znaczenia biorąc pod uwagę całe koszty budowy.

Większe koszty to deskowanie i robocizna (nabicie desek) i tu chyba lepiej OSB niż deski, materiał droższy nieco ale każda płyta taka sama, ładnie można na zakładkę kłaść każdy kolejny rząd, mniej gwoździ do bicia i łatwiej się tego doliczyć niż jak ci z tartaku auto deski przywiozą nie wiadomo czy dobrze zaimpregnowanej a i na ilości pokombinowane, moim zdaniem lepsze rozwiązanie od desek. Jak się robi nadbitkę z boazerii 19mm to najlepiej 18mm OSB - nie trzeba zestrugiwać krokwi czy podkładać kontrłat by uzyskać poziom. Ale to tylko takie moje przemyślenia coraz lepiej doinformowanego laika w temacie dachów.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z Twojej wypowiedzi widać, że już nie jesteś laikiem. Potrafisz ważyć argumenty. 
Wracając doi meritum zdecydowanie papa modyfikowana. Jest bardziej elastyczna dobrze obciska gwoździe gwarantując szczelność. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jimminen

Witam
Zostały mi dechy 32 mm po deskowaniu, ale majster mówi że to drugi gatunek i mogę sobie w dach jakiegoś robaka wprowadzić. Czy jakaś kąpiel tych dech w chemii nie załatwi sprawy? I w ogóle czy 32 mm to nie za dużo? Konstrukcja dachu solidna więc tu chyba nie będzie problemu.
Martwią mnie te potencjalne robaki, ale te dechy na zdrowe wyglądają łącznie ze stropem to już 3 beton w ryzach utrzymują...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbiq

Witam, 

Zostało mi około 8 m3 desek calowych po szalunku ze stropu. Chciałbym " wrzucić" je na nad.
Co powinienem położyć na deski, membranę czy papę ?
Jeden dekarz odradzał kładzenie papy i proponuje membranę DORKEN VITTAX twierdząc, że papa zatrzyma w środku wilgoć z desek oraz z budynku.
co o tym sądzicie ? jakieś sugestie ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

> Witam, 
> Jeden dekarz odradzał kładzenie papy  twierdząc, że papa zatrzyma w środku wilgoć z desek oraz z budynku.
> co o tym sądzicie ? 
> Pozdrawiam


Zapytaj się go czy zna konstrukcję dachu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie jak nie potrafi wykonać poprawnie wentylacji dachu to mu membrana nie pomoże. Na szczęście tak radził tylko jeden dekarz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbiq

Dziękuję za sugestie, 

Rozumiem, że proponujecie papowanie ? jaką papę wybrać ?
i w jaki sposób wykonać dach aby była odpowiednia wentylacja dachu ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Papa podkładowa, termozgrzewalna, modyfikowana SBS, na włókninie poliestrowej grubości minimum 3 mm. Dach musi być wykony tak aby była drożna szczelina wentylacyjna pomiędzy izolacją cieplną a deskami lub OSB. Odległość pomiędzy izolacją cieplną a deskami minimum 2 cm. Szczelina powinna mieć zapewniony wlot powietrza w okolicach okapu i wylot w kalenicy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stam222

Witajcie.
Przede mną dach i cała masa niewiadomych. Część z nich już jakoś obczytałem i ogarniam temat natomiast jedno pytanie ciągle nie daje mi spokoju.
Dach ma być z pełnym deskowaniem+papa+dachówka. Mnie natomiast chodzi o to czy na krokwie (pod deski) dawać folie (jaką?). Jedni piszą, że trzeba inni, że jak jest papa to nie trzeba. Ja po trochu skłaniam się ku temu, żeby jednak dać folie pod deski aby osłonic wełnę (izolacje) przed zawilgoceniem a jakie jest Wasze zdanie? Bardzo proszę o rzeczowe opinie i wypowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Izolację cieplną przed wodą chroni krycie wstępne czyli papa natomiast przed zawilgoceniem chroni poprawnie wykonana wentylacja dachu. Jak z tego wynika montaż folii w tym miejscu jest merytorycznie nieuzasadniony. Oczywiście jak chcesz to możesz ją zamontować no bo kto bogatemu zabroni. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stam222

Dzięki, właśnie dlatego,że bogaty nie jestem najpierw pytam a potem chcę robić a nie na odwrót  :wink:  , więc z twojej wypowiedzi wynika, ze nie trzeba ale przecież w takie np. jesienne szarugi gdzie pada i siąpi całymi dniami to właśnie to wilgotne powietrze będzie wentylowało tę przestrzeń pomiędzy deskowaniem a ociepleniem i czy wtedy nie będzie dochodziło do zawilgocenia izolacji?
Pzdr.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Będzie ale folia tego zjawiska nie powstrzyma. Para wodna przechodzi przez folię w obie strony. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

A mi cały czas producenci zalecają papę 4mm G200 na tkaninie szklanej (ma największe wytrzymałości na rozciąganie wzdłuż i w poprzek) i niby ona powinna być stosowana na deskowanie i mocowanie mechaniczne. Oczywiscie też jest z SBS-em. 


Może miał Pan Andrzej doczynienia kiedyś z Papką na takaninie szklanej (oznaczone jako G....) ???

----------


## stam222

> Będzie ale folia tego zjawiska nie powstrzyma. Para wodna przechodzi przez folię w obie strony. Pozdrawiam.


W sumie to możesz mieć rację. Dzięki za odpowiedz, zatem foli nie będzie pod krokwiami.

----------


## plusfoto

> W sumie to możesz mieć rację. Dzięki za odpowiedz, zatem foli nie będzie *pod krokwiami*.


Nie myl folii *pod z folią nad*. Mają one różne zadania.

----------


## stam222

> Nie myl folii *pod z folią nad*. Mają one różne zadania.


Oczywiście miałem na myśli (i o tym cały czas tutaj piszemy) folia nad krokwiami ale dziękuję za czujność i czytanie ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## Jan P.

Najmocniejsza jest papa na tkaninie poliestrowej. Jan.

----------


## saruman

Planuję pełne deskowanie. Niestety w tym roku nie stać mnie na dachówkę.
Czy jak położę papę na tekturze 1 warstwę, to wytrzyma to ze 2 lata?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A kto to wie? Jak dwa lata to radzę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia modyfikowaną SBS na osnowie poliestrowej grubości minimum 4 mm. Mocowanie papiakami w górnym rzędzie oraz deskami lub kontrłatami wzdłuż krokwi. . Połączenia zgrzane. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stam222

> A kto to wie? Jak dwa lata to radzę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia modyfikowaną SBS na osnowie poliestrowej grubości minimum 4 mm. Mocowanie papiakami w górnym rzędzie oraz deskami lub kontrłatami wzdłuż krokwi. . Połączenia zgrzane. Pozdrawiam.


Ja może nie planuję 2-ch lat i dlatego chciałbym zapytać czy taka papa tylko 3mm wystarczy aby dach zimę przetrwał? Jest pełne deskowanie.

----------


## vega1

u mnie wytrzmała taka właśnie papa. I teraz też leży choć kilka dziurek do połatania jest.

----------


## stam222

To, żeby do tych dziurek nie dopuścić to może zwiększyć na 4 mm ?

----------


## Jan P.

Jakie dziurki jak papiaki pod zakładką  i ta przesmarowana lepikiem. Jan.

----------


## stam222

No sam nie wiem jakie i od czego te dziurki ale sugeruję się tym co napisał @vega 1

----------


## vega1

ja też nie wiem skąd te dziurki. Są idealnie okrągłe i małe. Jak po wiatrówce. Mam położone dwa pasy papy na tektórze a resztę na osnowie. Tą na tektórze odradzam każdemu. Po roku wygląda jak karpatka. Dosłownie tak: http://ciastempachnacy.blox.pl/resource/karpatka1.JPG

----------


## stam222

:big lol:  a myślałem, że pod linkiem znajdę zdjęcie papy  :wink:

----------


## remx

Ja tak miałem i było OK. 
Jak kiedyś będziesz kładł dachówkę to dołóż drugą warstwę takiej samej papy i będzie dobrze.

----------


## stam222

A taką mógłbym dać?
1. http://www.supro.pl/materialy/k/cena...---100---1200/
2. http://www.supro.pl/materialy/k/cena...p---64---1200/
Która by się nadawała i była by lepsza do pełnego deskowania na około 10 miesięcy?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KiloGwoździ

Witam.
Chciałbym uporządkować swoją wiedzę nt pokrycia dachu.
Mój planowany(w głowie) dach dwuspadowy 20 stopni. Dachówka ceramiczna. Konstrukcja dachu wiązary (rozpiętość 14m)
Lecąc od góry warstwy:
- dachówka
- łaty
- kontrłaty
- papa
- płyty osb / deski
- szczelina 5cm
- wełna w płytach (lepiej zachowuje szczelinę niż rolka, która potrafi się 'spiętrzyć')
- folia paroizolacyjna
- płyty G-K.

1. Papa - pierwszy wiersz papy na dole dachu przybijamy na papiaki w górnej linii papy. Kolejny wiersz wyżej, ale żeby przykryć papiaki z wiersza niższego i łączenie te "lepikujemy". Tak?
2. Płyta OSB - w instrukcji montażu takich płyt na dachu http://mdb.kronopol.pl/Plyta-OSB/Instrukcja-montazu wskazują by na szczycie dać podporę brzegu płyty w kalenicy - ale taka podpory zawęzi, zamknie cały kanał wentylacyjny. Jak to zrobić?
3, OSB - w górnej części dachu (kalenica?) płyty nie mogą się stykać, musi zostać miejsce na przepływ powietrza. 5cm?
4. Warstwy dachu. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIgF...A56FA&index=41 Tutaj ekspert informuje że pomiędzy ociepleniem a szczeliną dać należy jakąś membranę. Czy moje warstwy są ok?

----------


## tomraider

> Papa - pierwszy wiersz papy na dole dachu przybijamy na papiaki w górnej linii papy. Kolejny wiersz wyżej, ale żeby przykryć papiaki z wiersza niższego i łączenie te "lepikujemy". Tak?


Jeżeli będzie gorąco to chodząc po papie można ją , a zwłaszcza posypkę, zadeptać i zniszczyć , lepiej na rozgrzanej papie nie stawać. Można kłaść papę od kalenicy i kolejne pasy podwijać pod te górne i bić papiaki zawsze grubsze o min 5 mm niż dechy czy osb , papę prowadzimy po łacie przykręconej do desek czy osb,  ja tak robiłem na dachu 40 stopni i  wyszło bardzo dobrze na 20 stopniach powinno być łatwiej. Papę na dach wnosiłem przez wyłaz ze strychu , ciężko było rolka 36 kg.

----------


## Jan P.

Trzeba było przeciąć na skos np po 5 mb: :yes:  Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku wykonywania krycia docelowego natychmiast nie ma żadnej potrzeby zgrzewania połączeń. Natomiast gdy krycie docelowe w odległym terminie należy zgrzać połączenia a do tego potrzebny palnik a nie lepik. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## przemas791

Witam,
z każdym dniem swojej budowy dowiaduję się cennej prawdy życiowej, że wiedza, którą wydawało mi się, że posiadam w nadmiarze, w rzeczywistości jest mizerna.....hehhee
a teraz do rzeczy!
Proszę o cenne uwagi i spostrzeżenia w zakresie pełnego deskowania i papy w relacji do folii.
Chętnie poznam uwagi profesjonalistów.
Mój dach dwuspad z dwiema lukarnami. Pow. dachu ok. 260 m2 - dom w rododendronach 6a (z doprojektowana wiatą przy garażu)
Planuję dachówkę ceramiczną płaską ( RUPP/Brass lub Creaton ) - tutaj również wysłucham chętnie rad i wskazówek oraz Waszych opinii.
POzdrawiam z Wrocławia

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W tej kwestii zostało już wszystko napisane wystarczy poczytać> Pozdrawiam.

----------


## saruman

Co do deskowania to mogę doradzić aby kupować wąskie deski. Nie będą zdzierały papy jak już wyschną. Jak się tego dowiedziałem to kazałem wykonawcy odrzucić co szersze. Cwaniaki na składzie nic mi nie powiedzieli. Zdecydowałem się kłaść dachówkę w tym roku. Cementowa. Co tam raz się żyje.

----------


## vega1

a dlaczego szersze są gorsze? Sam mam położone sporo bardzo szerokich  :sad:

----------


## saruman

Podobno wyginają się jak schną i dlatego mogą rwać papę.

----------


## KiloGwoździ

Pomóżcie forumowicze:
Płyta OSB - w instrukcji montażu takich płyt na dachu http://mdb.kronopol.pl/Plyta-OSB/Instrukcja-montazu wskazują by na szczycie dać podporę brzegu płyty w kalenicy - ale taka podpory zawęzi, zamknie cały kanał wentylacyjny. Jak to zrobić?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Takie podparcie jest potrzebne gdy na płacie montuje się pokrycie docelowe np. gont bitumiczny natomiast gdy jest on podkładem pod krycie wstępne takie podparcie jest zbyteczne a wręcz szkodliwe właśnie ze względu na przesłonięcie otworu w kalenicy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stam222

Witajcie ,
Mam takie oto pytanie;
Czy na ścianie szczytowej (nie po zewnętrznej ani wewnętrznej tylko właśnie NA ) można dać styropian aż po same deski?
Na zdjęciu ta czerwona linia?
Szczelina wentylacyjna będzie od okapu po kalenice i chyba nie powinno być żadnej przerwy/szczeliny w tym miejscu? Jak wy (czym?) wykańczacie to miejsce aż do desek?
Pzdr.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trzeba dać i wysunąć go na zewnątrz o grubość elewacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dworekretro

Witjacie!
Mam dosc duzy problem, moze nie problem- ale potrzebuje porady
Jestem na etapie wybierania dachu- padło na blachodachowke
I teraz- jak to jest z tym deskowaniem? Czy przy blachodachowce lepiej jest odeskowac caly dach> Dom jest parterowy, z poddaszem nieuzytkowym, ma 2 lukarny, bedzie ogrzewany na gaz
Jezeli deskowanie, to co z folia? Jak to ugryzc i nie dac sie naciagnac?

----------


## tomraider

Daj deskowanie i papę , za parenaście lat ,góra dwadzieścia, jak będziesz wymieniał blachę na nową zrozumiesz jak cenna i celna była ta rada  :smile:

----------


## jacas100

Witam 

Przymierzam się do pełnego deskowania dachu  (krycie docelowe dachówka cementowa dopiero za rok a może i za dwa lata - dach dwuspadowy 40 stopni)  i  do końca nie wiem jaką dać papę -
Przewertowałem już masę wątków i wybór padł na :
- papa termozgrzewalna P-PYE PV250 S40 VILLAS

Podpowiedźcie czy to dobra decyzja czy szukać jeszcze czegoś innego jeżeli tak to co mogłoby być lepsze

Pozdrawiam 
Jacek

----------


## przemas791

Witam!
Mam dach 40 stopni, dwuspadowy z dwiema lukarnami - projekt Archonu Dom w rododendronach 6a.
Wybrałem dachówkę ceramiczną płaską - jeszcze tylko sprecyzować markę( NELSKAMP Nibra G10 lub Creaton Domino lub BRAAS Turmalin)- potrzebna Wasza rada/ cenne wskazówki w zakresie wymienionych dachówek.
Ponadto potrzebuję informacji w zakresie decyzji czy położyć pod dachówką:
1. pełne deskowanie i papę
2. płyta  OSB i papę
3. sama folia
Proszę o rady...

Ponadto może ktoś z Was orientuje się gdzie najkorzystniej zakupię dachówki i inne we Wrocławiu i okolicach.

----------


## Juziomen

> W przypadku wykonywania krycia docelowego natychmiast nie ma żadnej potrzeby zgrzewania połączeń. Natomiast gdy krycie docelowe w odległym terminie należy zgrzać połączenia a do tego potrzebny palnik a nie lepik. Pozdrawiam.





> kto to wie? Jak dwa lata to radzę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia modyfikowaną SBS na osnowie poliestrowej grubości minimum 4 mm. Mocowanie papiakami w górnym rzędzie oraz deskami lub kontrłatami wzdłuż krokwi. . Połączenia zgrzane. Pozdrawiam..


Mam tutaj pytanie ... czy nachylenie dachu ( 35 i 39 st) wplywa na montaz papy ? Podobno przy tym kącie nachylenia papę trzeba przybijać ( nie zgrzewać). Jak zatem najlepiej to zrobić ? Może papiakami pod kontrłatami ? Czy raczej na długość u góry każdego pasa i kryć ?

Dodam że dach będzie od razu kryty dachówką. Pod papą będzie płyta OSB3.

Dziękuje za informację jak to prawidłowo zrobić.

----------


## Jan P.

Daj deski i papę. Wystarczy przybić papiakami górny rząd pod zakładką. Lepiej nie dziurawić papy niepotrzebnie. Szczególnie w koszach. Jan.

----------


## Juziomen

> Daj deski i papę. Wystarczy przybić papiakami górny rząd pod zakładką. Lepiej nie dziurawić papy niepotrzebnie. Szczególnie w koszach. Jan.


Ale papa poziomo w pasach czy pionowo (bo nie do konca rozumiem) ... a plytke OSB juz kupilem wiec desek nie bedzie .. moze i lepiej bo mam plaska dachowke .. 

A ta papa jest do bani : 
Papa oksydowa
Welplast PV60S30Super Montaż
?? 

Powinna byc SBS ?

Dzięki za radę

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Dom jest parterowy, z poddaszem nieuzytkowym, ma 2 lukarny...


Jak poddasze nieużytkowe to po co Ci lukarny? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Juziomen

> Ale papa poziomo w pasach czy pionowo (bo nie do konca rozumiem) ... a plytke OSB juz kupilem wiec desek nie bedzie .. moze i lepiej bo mam plaska dachowke .. 
> 
> A ta papa jest do bani : 
> Papa oksydowa
> Welplast PV60S30Super Montaż
> ?? 
> 
> Powinna byc SBS ?
> 
> Dzięki za radę


Panowie jakieś rady???

----------


## Jan P.

Pod spód SBS niekoniecznie , ale osnowa poliestrowa pożądana. Pasy równolegle do rynny. Jan.

----------


## Juziomen

> Pod spód SBS niekoniecznie , ale osnowa poliestrowa pożądana. Pasy równolegle do rynny. Jan.


Pasy równolegle do rynny nawet przy kącie dachu 39 ? Papę zaczynamy kłaść od dołu do góry , czy od góry do dołu? Każdy pas papy jest przybijany w górnej części a później zakrywany pasem wierzchnim ???

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## tomraider

Ja z pomocnikiem położyłem poziomo papę na 40 st dachu , papę wnosiłem przez otwór przyszłego wyłazu i rozwijaliśmy na łatach wcześniej przykręconych z  odpowiednim rozstawem do deskowania, jedna rolka 7,5 m starczała na połowę dachu, zaczynasz od góry i kolejne pasy w dół , jeden podnosi  brzeg papy drugi bije papiaki( dłuzsze o 1 cm niż deska+papa) , po przybiciu pasa odkręcasz łatę i zrzucasz na dół , najwygodniej robić połowę połaci naraz , zakłady pionowe ( układane na mijankę , boki ciętę pod kątem) dobrze zrobić między konrłatami ( by nie zeszły się 4 warstwy pod konrłatą)  , ostatni najnizszy pas rozwijasz na łacie przykręconej do deski okapu z rusztowania, papiaki bijesz tylko pod zakładem tak by żaden nie był widoczny , robota upierdliwa ale da się we dwóch zrobić , zdecydowanie prościej jest kłaść papę w czasie deskowania. Potem potrzebna będzie drabina ( ja połączyłem dwie aluminiowe) z poprzeczką którą można zaczepić ją o kalenicę , przy jej pomocy nabijesz kontrłaty i rozmierzysz dach pod łaty. Nie da się kłaść od dołu przy takim kącie  dachu bo już po przybiciu pierwszego pasa nie masz po czym chodzić a papa nie nadaje się do bezpiecznego chodzenia, oczywiście wszyskie roboty w szelkach z linką asekuracyjną .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Proście jest montować od dołu. Po nabiciu każdej warstwy papy kontrły i łaty korespondencyjne, które później się zdejmuje i montuje w odpowiednim miejscu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> Proście jest montować od dołu. Po nabiciu każdej warstwy papy kontrły i łaty korespondencyjne, które później się zdejmuje i montuje w odpowiednim miejscu. Pozdrawiam.


Na pewno ma Pan rację, może i prościej a na pewno szybcie co jest też  nie bez znaczenia .  Jako laik wybrałem metodę ,,od góry do dołu'' która praktycznie eliminuje  montażowe mocowanie odcinków kontrłat i łat ( komunikacyjnych) gwożdziami (których część trzeba  potem wycięgnąć) = dziurawienie papy  i od razu montowałem docelowe kontrłaty o długości połaci ( eliminując łączenia odcinków kontrłat)  gdyż wydawało mi się to ważne i godne uwagi nawet kosztem większej robocizny,  Wziąłem sobie do serca wszystkie Pańskie i Jana uwagi by niepotrzebnie nie dziurawić papy i by wszystkie papiaki były pod zakładem. Serdecznie Pana Andrzeja pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> Nie da się kłaść od dołu przy takim kącie  dachu bo już po przybiciu pierwszego pasa nie masz po czym chodzić a papa nie nadaje się do bezpiecznego chodzenia, oczywiście wszyskie roboty w szelkach z linką asekuracyjną .


eee tam się nie da... 
dach 200m2 45 stopni... połozyłem od dołu.

tom - zapomniałeś o  mnie :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Jan P.

Netbet- takich jak Ty artystów to ze świecą szukać. Szacuneczek!!!! Jan.

----------


## tomraider

> tom - zapomniałeś o  mnie  NETbet


E tam jakbym mógł ,przecież napisałem żę ,, zdecydowanie prościej jest kłaść papę w czasie deskowania''   myśląc właśnie o Tobie Netbet, a o papotrzymaczu Twojej konstrukcji napisałem nawet dowcip ( do przeczytania w komentach Netbeta). Pozdro.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...  Wziąłem sobie do serca wszystkie Pańskie i Jana uwagi by niepotrzebnie nie dziurawić papy i by wszystkie papiaki były pod zakładem...


  Jest mi niezmiernie miło, że moje uwagi czy rady były w jakimś stopniu pomocne. Gratuluję odwagi, uporu i wytrwałości. Mam nadzieję, że jest satysfakcja z samodzielnie wykonanego dachu. Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Czy zamiast pełnego deskowania stosował ktoś płyty Steico Universal :
http://www.steico.com/index.php?id=114&L=3

marketingowo wygląda to wspaniale, takie 3w1: termoizolacja, wiatroizolacja oraz membrana. Cena zbliżona do deskowania.
Interesuje mnie jak to się w praktyce sprawdza i czy nie ma problemu z montażem ?

----------


## azizi

Witam. Mam dwa pytania związane z deskowaniem dachu.

1) Czy deskując dach garażu przyległego do szczytu domu lepiej jest najpierw ocieplić szczyt (np styropianem) i potem podsunąć się z deskami do niego a na nie dać papę/folię wywiniętą na styropian. Czy też deski powinny przylegać do ściany, na nich wywinięta na ścianę papa/folia, a dopiero nad nimi powinien pojawić się styropian? Ile w takim razie robić odstępu/dylatacji od ściany/styropianu

2) Dużo osób pisze o użyciu papy zamiast folii. Czy w przypadku pokrycia blachodachówką nadal lepiej użyć papy? Słyszałem opinie, że latem blacha się nagrzewa i tym samym papa która się pod nią znajduje. Powoduje to wydzielanie się jakiś substancji z niej negatywnie wpływających na poszycie. Mógłby ktoś skonfrontować się z takim stwierdzeniem?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bzdury! A co mają powiedzieć ci z dachami krytymi papą? Jak ktoś nie potrafi wykonać poprawnie wentylacji dachu to opowiada takie bzdury. Natomiast inna kwestią jest fakt, że blachodachówka ma dość krótką żywotność czyli za jakiś czas remont dachu (wymiana pokrycia) konieczny więc od biedy można dać folię jako krycie wstępne bo ma podobną zywotność do tego pokrycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## AMI budują Domek

Witam wszystkich
aktualnie ekipa mi od 2 dni płytuje dach płytami MFP + Papa, co ma wytrzymać do wiosny kiedy to pojawi się normalna dachówka ceramiczna

możliwe ze za późno zabrałem się za powtórne zczytywanie wątku i stąd moje pytanie

Zgodziłem się na przybijanie 2 warstw papiakami, wykonawca twierdził ze lepik na zimno nie wytrzyma wiatru i podmuch poderwie jedną stronę jezeli jej nie przybije gwoździami.

Pytanie jest takie, czy jezeli na łączeniu pap gwozdziami, położę dodatkowo 33cm (rolka cięta na 3) paski trzeciej warstwy papy na lepiku, to czy będzie dobrze,lepiej, gorzej ?

Wykonawca mówi ze dekarz będzie narzekał na zbyt duże zgrubienie 3 warstw pap. Ma rację ?  nie chce mu się ?

----------


## vega1

mam już rok dom przykryty papą więc się wypowiem o przeżyciach. Papa kładziona pasami pionowo, przybijana z jednej strony papiakami co 15cm i na to zakład następnego pasa zgrzewany palnikiem. Wszystko przeżyło i pewnie doczeka do wiosny za pół roku gdy położe gont. Ale w większości dachu, poodrywało papę od papiaków. Zastanawiałem się dość długo co jest winne, aż ostatnie dni z wiatrami dały mi odpowiedź. Wiatr wiejący w ścianę, odbija się w górę i tworzy pod dachem spore nadciśnienie. A że deski się pozsychały i zrobiły się szpary - owe podciśnienie podnosi papę do góry tworząc swoisty "balon".
 Mam też 3 pasy papy klejone lepikiem na zimno i żyją. Nic się nie podrywało. Lepik Den Brawen.

----------


## Jan P.

Przykręć kontrłaty. A lepik trzyma dobrze. Jan.

----------


## AMI budują Domek

Witam
ponawiam pytanie czy 3 warstwy papy, (trzecia na papiakach, 33cm) przylepiona lepikiem na zimno, w jakikolwiek stopniu utrudnia pracę dekarzy, przykręcanie łat i pokrywanie dachówką ?

Ma to sens ?

proszę o pilną odpowiedz.

AMI

----------


## vega1

nie ma sensu.

----------


## azizi

> Bzdury! A co mają powiedzieć ci z dachami krytymi papą? Jak ktoś nie potrafi wykonać poprawnie wentylacji dachu to opowiada takie bzdury. Natomiast inna kwestią jest fakt, że blachodachówka ma dość krótką żywotność czyli za jakiś czas remont dachu (wymiana pokrycia) konieczny więc od biedy można dać folię jako krycie wstępne bo ma podobną zywotność do tego pokrycia. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuje za odpowiedz.
Zamierzam kryć blachą finko stal. Napisz proszę co masz na myśli pisząc o "krótkiej żywotności". Ile ona może wynosić?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pewnie około 20 lat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## azizi

Jeszcze raz dziękuję Panie Andrzeju. Dziś deskowałem garaż także zostanie jakąś papę wybrać na całość i ją umocować.

----------


## azizi

Prosiłbym o pomoc, która z tych membran wybrać na odeskowany dach domu? Teoretycznie wszystkie się nadają, ale która (lub inna) najlepsza?
- Tyvek Solid -> http://folnet.pl/towar/membrana-dachowa-tyvek-solid
- Eurovent Maxi 140 -> http://www.eurovent.pl/product/show/id/5
- Cobalt Plus 170 -> http://www.jaw.com.pl/aquatec170.html

Zdecydowałem się, że na dom pójdzie membrana pod blacho dachówkę, a na garaż papa bo spadek mały. Czy coś takiego jak ICOPAL W400 ( http://matbud.pl/icopal-w-400-1200-p...ycyjna-m2.html ) się nada? Jeśli nie to prosiłbym o polecenie jakieś innej niezgrzewanej papy, na którą pójdzie blacha trapezowa. Sprzedawca polecił mi kilka produktów ale z opiniami na ich temat słabo.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro dajesz folię to po co Ci deski??? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## azizi

Panie Andrzeju podchodzą do tego tak. Dla mnie jak dla wielu postawienie domu to duży wydatek. Nie stać mnie na dziś dzień na dachówkę więc chciałbym mieć odeskowany dach i dać nawet tę membranę tak aby za te 20 lat gdy moje dzieci będą robić remont można było może wtedy na deski dać papę i dachówkę. Na dziś dzień jednak będzie blacha i stąd takie kompromisy. Wiem że się kilka złoty dołoży bo przecież przy całej sumie to niedużo ale prawda taka że kilka złoty tu i tam, i zaraz robi się koszt okien w całym domu.

U brata widziałem już różnicę jak miał deskowanie zrobione. Od razu jest ciszej w domu i chłodniej, bo drewno to jak by nie było izolator.

Co do papy to chce na razie tylko na dachu garażu ją dać i tu bym prosił o pomoc w wyborze.

----------


## tomraider

> Panie Andrzeju podchodzą do tego tak. Dla mnie jak dla wielu postawienie domu to duży wydatek. Nie stać mnie na dziś dzień na dachówkę więc chciałbym mieć odeskowany dach i dać nawet tę membranę tak aby za te 20 lat gdy moje dzieci będą robić remont można było może wtedy na deski dać papę i dachówkę. Na dziś dzień jednak będzie blacha i stąd takie kompromisy.


Ciekawe ale zanim trafiłem na to forum i trochę poczytałem tych których warto czytać , też miałem podobne podejście tak Ty . Szybko się zorientowałem że nie stać mnie na membranę i blachę bo w stosunku do żywotności i trwałości wychodzą drogo,choć są tańsze w zakupie, i dałem na dach deski papę i dachówkę ceramiczną.

----------


## azizi

Też o tym myślałem i myślę cały czas, jednak różnica jest zbyt duża dla mnie na obecną chwilę. Prawda taka że nic nie jest wieczne i samo postawienie domu od podstaw to już duży wydatek. Liczę się z tym że kiedyś to będzie trzeba zmienić. Dodatkowo (ponoć) przy niskim koncie dachu dachówka wygląda gorzej. Nie wiem czy 36 stopni to mało czy nie dla dachówki.

PH Icopala polecił mi taką papę ICOPAL W/PET- SBS
http://www.supro.pl/materialy/k/cena...pal-w-pet-sbs/

----------


## jacas100

Witam 
Jestem na etapie wykonania więźby dachowej na to ma pójść pełne deskowanie + papa ma to postać do następnego roku (a może i dłużej). Papa ma być przymocowana papiakami na zakładach i dociśnięta kontrłatami. Ale nie wiem czym zabezpieczyć kontrłaty żeby przetrwały spokojnie taki okres czasu ? Doda że najlepiej było by te kontrłaty zabezpieczyć gdy będą jeszcze na dole a nie na dachu. Macie na to jakieś pomysły ?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź 
Jacek

----------


## azizi

Zabezpieczyć = impregnacja? Jeśli tak to na pewno warto bo koszt jest nieduży. Jeśli teraz masz je złożone na dole to tym bardziej.

----------


## jacas100

Witam 
Dzięki za odpowiedź  ale czym zaimpregnować ? Wystarczy  konkretnie spryskać  Kuprfung-iem czy może jest coś lepszego i równie taniego?
Pozdrawiam 
Jacek

----------


## tomraider

> czy może jest coś lepszego i równie taniego?


Lepszym i tańszym rozwiązaniem chroniącym kontrłaty jest przechowanie je pod dachem , na dach daj kawałki zbędnych desek czy listew które zdemontujesz przed kryciem dachu. Każde drewno, nawet zaimpregnowane, poddane działaniu słońca, deszczu i śniegu w niedługim  czasie ,paru lat,się degraduje.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zamiast kontłat przybij bylejakie deski, których na budowie zawsze dość. Jak jednak zastosujesz kontłaty to przed montażem łat pod krycie docelowe dekarz oceni czy się będą nadawały i część lub wszystkie wymieni. Nie jest to duży koszt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> .Na dziś dzień jednak będzie blacha i stąd takie kompromisy. 
> 
> U brata widziałem już różnicę jak miał deskowanie zrobione. Od razu jest ciszej w domu i chłodniej, bo drewno to jak by nie było izolator.


Po pierwsze to nie są żadne kompromisy, to są  złe wybory. Papa byłaby nie wiele droższa od folii i w dowlnym czasie umopżliwiałaby  zmianę pokrycia gwarantując pełną ochronę domu przed przeciem. Folia takiej gwaracji nie daje a przy ewentualnym remoncie trzeba będzie usnąć nawet kontrłaty.
Po drugie deski nie wyciszają i nie są żadną izolacją cieplną bo pod nimi musi być drożna szczelina wentylacyjna pomimo tej folii. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## azizi

Gdybym miał ekstra pieniądze nie było by tego problemu. 
Jeśli chodzi o papę na deskowanie to zgadzam się. Dziś będę szukał lokalnego dostawcy i zobaczę jako to cenowo będzie wyglądać dla papy icopala w/pet-sbs. Wczoraj skończyłem deskować dach na garażu, został jeszcze zaimpregnowany także na dniach chciałbym go pokryć tą papą. Plan jest taki że jeśli wszytko pójdzie ok i nie będzie kolosalnej sumy do dopłaty to cały dom będzie papowany. 
PH icopala polecił aby kłaść papę poziomymi pasami, bić papniaki pod zakład, który ma być jeszcze na zimny lepik łączony. Tak aby nie było widać wcale gwoździ. Czy to jest prawidłowe układanie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To bardzo dobra decyzja i bardzo dobry wybór. Tak taki montaż papy jest jak najbardziej poprawny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## azizi

Jeszcze szybkie pytanie bo muszę dziś albo jutro papę wziąć. Mam do wyboru
- ICOPAL W/PET- SBS około 6.5zł/m2 http://www.sklep.suez.com.pl/product...wie-z-wlokniny
- GRUBY WERNER PYE PV250 S52 11,66zł/m2 http://www.wernerpapa.pl/sites/all/t...niczne/023.pdf
Cena jak widać. Pierwsza montowana jak wyżej druga ma być do podłoża przytwierdzana na gorąco chyba. Różnica w grubościach, ICOPAL 2.2, WERNER 5. Czy warto dopłacać?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

2,2 to trochę za mało. Warto poszukać coś co ma minim 3,5 mm. Nie ma żadnej potrzeby ani uzasadnienia przyklejanie papy do desek czy OSB. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## azizi

Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję za wskazówki Panie Andrzeju.

----------


## Juziomen

> 2,2 to trochę za mało. Warto poszukać coś co ma minim 3,5 mm. Nie ma żadnej potrzeby ani uzasadnienia przyklejanie papy do desek czy OSB. Pozdrawiam.


Pytanie tylko jaką papę podkładową wybrać do montażu mechanicznego jeśli wszystkie firmy otwarcie piszą że tylko zgrzewanie - podobno podczas przybijania papy zgrzewalnej występują pęknięcia.

NIestety nie znalazłem papy podkładowej (za rozsądne pieniądze) o grubości ok 3 - 3.5 która może być montowana mechanicznie jak np. ta : Membrana PM icopal  ... ale cena jest kosmiczna. 

Macie coś sprawdzonego ? Moi dekarze planują mocować papę przybijając kontrłaty + mam płaską dachówkę zatem chyba nie powinno być problemu z podwiewaniem ?

Dziękuje za szybką radę bo mam 1-2 dni aby zamówić papę  :smile:  --> więźba już po woli rośnie w oczach...

Pozdrawiam ..strapiony.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Co znaczy wszystkie firmy? Zasada jest taka: papę podkładową termozgrzewalną montuje się mechanicznie i do niej przygrzewa się papę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia. Papy modyfikowane są bardzo elastyczne nawet w ujemnych temperaturach więc nie może być mowy o żadnych pęknięciach. Nie ma pojęcia rozsądne pieniądze, albo tanio albo dobrze. Zawsze wybór dobrego rozwiązania to rozsądne pieniądze. Życzę rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

A jakim lepikiem sklejać papę ??? Ma Pan coś sprawdzonego ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

All Weather Plastic Roof Cement "Wet-R-Dri" www.gardner-gibson.com bardzo dobry. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## birbi

Witam!!! Mam belki na tarasie podtrzymujące dach zaimpregnowane takim zielonym nalotem. Jak go usunąć zeby była goła deska bo chce ja pomalowac bezbarwnie. Belki już sa wyheblowane.

----------


## Juziomen

Czy płyty OSB-3 można kłaść w deszczu? Niestety mamy straszną pogodę ...

----------


## vega1

przy bokach napuchną. Odradzam.

----------


## raul9

witam
mam dach czterospadowy 40 stopni  odeskowany kupiłem papę MIDA STANDARD V70 S30 SBS czy to dobra papa i nie wiem jak ją kłaść
chcialbym aby wytrzymała kilka lat zanim będzie dachówka
PYTANIE CZY mocować tylko mechanicznie cz zgrzewać na łączeniu czy też na całości
PROSZĘ O POMOC

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak ma być kilka lat czyli nawet 9 to powinny być dwie warstwy papy. Podkładowa mocowana mechanicznie i wierzchniego krycia wgrzana na podkładową. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _olo_

Czy zamiast papy podkładowej na włókninie poliestrowej można stosować jako pokrycie pod dachówkę papę SBS na włókninie poliestrowej ale wierzchniego krycia mocowaną w analogiczny sposób (papiaki pod zakladką + kontłaty + ewentualnie lepik na zakładkach) - łatwiej dostępna a cenowo również konkurencyjne - te o niskim stopniu modyfikacji 0 lub -5st i grubości 5,2mm z wkładką 250 (werner, swisspor czarna mamba lub villas) nawet nieco tańsze od podkładowych 3,5-4mm tych samych firm i dostępne od ręki w składach.

Jak łączyć/uszczelniać styk papy z obróbkami szczytów i okapów - również lepik na zimno ?

Czy niwelacja różnicy grubości deskowania (np nadbitka 19mm, deska 25mm) przez zastosowanie dwóch warstw papy 5,2mm na nadbitce po całości lub pasków papy 5,2 pod kontrłatami jest dopuszczalne ?

Czy stosowanie spinek H w przypadku deskowania OSB 18mm jest konieczne czy można sobie ten gadżet odpuścić ?

Czy stosowanie mas uszczelniających pod kontłatami w przypadku zastosowania papy jak wyżej jest wymagane czy można sobie ten zabieg odpuścić.

Sporo pytań, liczę na wyczerpującą odpowiedź na moje wątpliwości  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

Pod spód SBS nie jest konieczny. Ja zamiast H daję deskę pod spód i wkręty. Po co lepik ja możesz zgrzać. Paski , można , Jan.

----------


## _olo_

Dzięki, to już nie chodzi o sam SBS ale ogólnie o papę na wkładce PV - niskomodyfikowane 5.2 wierzchniego krycia mają podobną cenę jak trudno dostępne podkładowe PV w dodatku cieńsze. Jak rozumiem te wierzchnie też się nadadzą do mechanicznego mocowania jako jednowarstwowe krycie wstępne ?

Jeszcze jedno pytanie - jak w przypadku dachu z kryciem wstępnym papą zabezpieczyć wylot powietrza w kalenicy (spod desek) - na dachówkach pod gąsiorami  standardowo taśma wentylacyjna a co na kryciu wstępnym - pasek folii wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej przysłaniający szczelinę w kalenicy zachodzacy na połacie po powiedzmy 30cm przybity razem z papą kontrłatami do dachu czy jakieś inne rozwiązania ?

----------


## telitiger

Czy papa podkładowa Villas bądź Werner V60S30 można być na deskowany dach jęsli dachówka będzie zaraz po papie?????

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... pasek folii wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej przysłaniający szczelinę w kalenicy zachodzacy na połacie po powiedzmy 30cm ...


Może być ale montowany na kontrłacie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Anabol18

Witam. 
Mam pytanie odnośnie dachu a dokładniej jego pokrycia. 
Jestem w trakcie budowy domu  < Ada bis > aktualny etap to zalany strop i Zabezpieczony przed zimą .Dom buduję SAM 99% wykonałem osobiście ze wsparciem FORUM <czytanie ,filmy You Tube > 
Na Przyszły rok planuję dach .Raczej samemu go nie wykonam ale chciałbym jak najwięcej się dowiedzieć na co zwrócić uwagę jak wpadnie mi wykonawca na budowę i nie chciał bym dać wcisnąć sobie jakąś nowinkę łatwiejszą i niby lepszą do wykonania. Może być tak iż cena za deskowanie i krycie papą będzie zbyt wygórowana wtedy wykonam ją sam .  W projekcie dach jest pokryty:
-dachówka betonowa 
-łaty kontr łaty
-membrana 
-krokwie 20x8
-wełna 15
-folia nieprzepuszczalna
-płyta gw
jednak takie zestawienie nie przemawia do mnie ,byłem na kilku budowach ,widziałem po 3 latach co się dzieje z foliami i membranami,a po 10 latach folia paro ito itd na dachu domu mojego wujka  i jej już tam prawie nie ma porozciągana,przedarta wykruszona <wełna cała zwilgotniała > przecieki  ..... Nie chce popełnić tego błędu kosztem kilku tysięcy dlatego planował bym zmianę na :
-Dachówka betonowa
-łaty kontr łaty
-papa ,na osnowie lub modyfikowana zobaczę jakie ceny i rabaty dostane
-pełne deskowanie  deska calówka lub płyta OSB-3 12mm
-krokwie 20x8
-wełna 15 
-folia nieprzepuszczalna 
-płyta gw na profilach stalowych

w krokwiach wełna ma szparę wentylacyjną 2.5cm od desek i 2.5cm od folii 

nie wiem czy takie rozwiązanie jest dobre czy może by coś zmienić ?

----------


## tomraider

> czy takie rozwiązanie jest dobre czy może by coś zmienić ?


Tylko papa sbs termozgrzewalna poliestrowa musi mieć najlepiej  4 lub więcej grubości bo taka dobrze obciska i uszczelnia gwośdzie, oraz na 15 cm wełny daj jeszcze 10 cm na przekładkę. jeżeli bedziesz sam deskował to najlepiej od razu kawałkami kryć papą tak jak Netbet , poczyta dzienik ,,jak wybudowałem cedryka''.

----------


## jimminen

Jako że sam zrobiłem więźbę i aktualnie deskuję i będę krył dachówką wrzucę kilka rad amatora...

Po pierwsze bezpieczeństwo. Wiem z doświadczenia, że z czasem wpada rutyna i się po dachu skacze niczym kozica, ale to prosta droga do wypadku.
Ja stosuję uprząż wspinaczkową - wychodzi najtaniej + lina półdynamiczna i zawiesie paskowe. do uprzęży stosuję petzlowski stop to taki fajny przyrząd do zjazdów z łatwym stopem. Co do kosztów to zmieścisz się 300 zł + stop, ale zamiast niego może być zwykły croll. Do tego kask chociaż sam rzadko używam...  :Confused:  Jeżeli to ma być tylko asekuracja to wystarczy jeden pewny punkt mocowania (broń boże komin systemowy) najlepiej konstrukcja więźby (wtedy masz podwójną motywację by zrobić to solidnie). Przy wykorzystaniu asekuracji do zjazdów na dół potrzebne drugie niezależne mocowanie. tak na wszelki wypadek. Ja do deskowania i papowania rozwiesiłem linę wzdłuż kalenicy (taka live lina) i do miej karabinkiem - tutaj trzeba uważać bo czasami może się odkręcać, lepiej zastosować bloczek - lina asekuracyjna wtedy możesz przesuwać się po całej połaci. 
Lina asekuracyjna musi być cały czas napięta. 

Co do budowy więźby rób na świeżej bo potem się zwichruje (mój przypadek ) płatem kalenicowa skręciła mi się wzdłuż. to stwarza potem problemy ze spasowaniem słupów mieczy krokwi itp.. 
Druga sprawa - Dokładność - tu jest podstawa bo najłatwiej zniwelować murłaty. 
Więźby bez pomocnika nie postawisz, chyba że masz dźwig, ze zdalnym sterowaniem. We dwóch można, nawet jak belka kalenicowa ma w sumie 19 m jak u mnie... (muszę nadrobić opisy w dzienniku).

Deskować sam dasz radę ale z papowaniem jak z więźbą (Netbet to jest wyjątek potwierdzający regułę) przy kontach większych niż 30 stopni jest to piekielnie trudne.
Aha bez rusztowania też raczej się nie da... 

Co do papy to idź na skład i pomacaj zobaczysz za co płacisz.. Ja zdecydowałem się na sbs bo robię teraz. jest elastyczna jak folia. w garażu mam bez modyfikatorów na włóknie szklanym - z rana jest sztywna jak... nieważne...
na deskowanie wybierz deski na tym staniesz spokojnie na osb 12 też ale ugięcie robi się większe, poza tym osb bardziej śliskie. i trudniej po tym chodzić. Deski impregnuj na "dole" 

I przede wszystkim czytaj forum Andrzeja i Mistrza Jana. bez ich wskazówek nie porwałbym się na samodzielną pracę, i przede wszystkim bym nie deskował.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dziękuję za miłe słowa. Jak widać z Twojego opisu bardzo profesjonalnie podchodzisz do tej roboty :yes: . Twój opis asekuracji pozwolę sobie uzupełnić tylko małym wyjaśnieniem. Zasada jest taka: długość liny asekuracyjnej powinna być tak dobrana, że w przypadku poślizgnienięcia się i zsuwania po dachu osoba musi na nim pozostać! W związku z tym element amortyzujący nie jest potrzebny a wręcz szkodliwy bo przy niskim okapie nie uchroni przed upadkiem. 
Cienka płyta OSB nie jest problemem bo po niej się nie chodzi. Od razu montuje się papę, kontrłaty i łaty korespondencyjne. Przy montażu płyt OSB należy do poziomych połączeń używać spinek "H". W przypadku stosowania desek oflis zawsze do spodu. Powodzenia w kryciu dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> Twój opis asekuracji pozwolę sobie uzupełnić tylko małym wyjaśnieniem.


Ja też mam dobrą radę  : jeśli się ma lęk wysokości to dobrze prace na dachu wykonywać w brązowych spodniach  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pampers jest najodpowiedniejszy! :yes:  
Daje potrójną ochronę. 
Po pierwsze nie trzeba schodzić z dachu jak jest potrzeba. 
Po drugie ciepło w pupę.
Po trzecie zapewnia miękkie lądowanie.
Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## Anabol18

Tak bezpieczeństwo na pierwszym miejscu .... przez zaoszczędzenie np tysiąca zł stracić można nnp zdolność do pracy ...... :bash:  jak pisałem więźby raczej sam nie bede wykonywał gdyż nie widziałem, nie brałem udziału w realnym kładzeniu a z tym nie ma żartów ....tak więc zlecę to fachowcom Co do ocieplenia jeszcze czas...... 
podbitkę treż wykonają mi fachowcy , krycie deskami zacznę od dołu na szerokość mniej więcej 1,20 i od razu papa ,zaś deski i papa . Mam zamiar ją łapać papiakami na tyle tak aby następna warstwa nachodzącej papy przykryła gwoździe.
Jeszcze pytanie odnośnie wykończenia komina , jeżeli sam będę papował a jakieś 2 tygodnie po mnie przyjdą fachowcy do dachówki to czy mam w jakiś sposób już na etapie papowania obrobić komin ?  komin systemowy <od dołu z 3 stron obmurowany porotermem  12  i chce tak do kalenicy ,a około 30 cm z pod poszycia dachu zaczać klinkier .
Deski przybijać gwoździami czy lepiej wkręcać wkręty ? papę zgrzewać, kłaść bez zgrzewania ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Deski gwoździami. Papy nie zgrzewaj, wywiń trochę na komin resztą musi zająć się dekarz i zrobić po swojemu bo to on daje Ci gwarancję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hokejgk1

U mnie padł wybór na MOCNY WERNER podkład G200 S40
Papa na tkaninie szklanej ... mam nadzieje że bede zadowolony...

----------


## Jan P.

Miałeś tego Wernera w ręku?. Jan.

----------


## hokejgk1

Jeszcze nie bo na składach to nnikt nie trzyma lepszych Pap wszystko pod zamówienie ...
Sugeruje Pan zły wybór ?

----------


## Jan P.

Nie panujemy :smile:  Najlepsza osnowa poliestrowa. Najlepiej się przekonasz  próbując przedrzeć. Jan.

----------


## hokejgk1

Może Pan myli papę tkanina szklana np. G200 z welonem szklanym np.V60

----------


## hokejgk1

A co do dachów wielospadowych to rozumiem że w koszu i w na krawędziach narożnych daje się dodtkowe pasy
- najpierw chyba pas w koszu równoregle do kosza np. szer  0,5m (0,25 na strone) - można mocować mechanicznie bo i tak zakryje łączenia papa z połaci
- a na narożnych przylepia się na samym końcu 

???

----------


## kutzyki

Witam, 
nie wiem czy pytam we właściwym wątku, ale są to moje pierwsze kroki po forum, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość  :wink: 

Planuję pełne odeskowanie pod dachówkę + papę , a pan w hurtowni oczywiście doradza folię, której nie chcę. Jako argument podaje, że na papie utworzy się "mostek termiczny". Czy ktoś mógłby zweryfikować tą tezę? Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## tomraider

> a pan w hurtowni oczywiście doradza folię, której nie chcę. Jako argument podaje, że na papie utworzy się "mostek termiczny". Czy ktoś mógłby zweryfikować tą tezę?


Chyba gość opowiedział ci dowcip a ty nie zaskoczyłeś , przecież nie mógłby być aż  takim idiotą by gadać takie bzdury.  Ja też kiedyś trafiłem na idiotę który stwierdził ze okna którymi handluje mają tak wytrzymałą ramę że można zbudować na niej mur 100 metrów w górę .

----------


## kutzyki

> Chyba gość opowiedział ci dowcip a ty nie zaskoczyłeś , przecież nie mógłby być aż  takim idiotą by gadać takie bzdury.  Ja też kiedyś trafiłem na idiotę który stwierdził ze okna którymi handluje mają tak wytrzymałą ramę że można zbudować na niej mur 100 metrów w górę .


Sporo poczytałam na forum już, i wiem, że Pan jak i inni specjaliści ( Pan Jan, Pan Andrzej) radzicie deski+papę pod dachówkę, stąd też trochę mnie zaskoczył, przyznaję. Ale jak usłyszał, że ja upieram się przy papie- cmokaniu i kręceniu głową nie było końca, argumenty przytoczyłam.
Czyli bzdura, jednym słowem. Dzięki za opinię, pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## markus24

Ja nie wydeskowałem dachu. Membrana i dachówka w 2006 roku. W chwili obecnej zwalaja mi cały dach i deskują (osb) papa termozgrzewalna.
Dla tych, którzy promują membrane bez deskowania to przesyłam zdj po wizycie czegoś niezidentyfikowanego na poddaszu, co w rezultacie jest zalanie całego domu.

----------


## markus24



----------


## markus24



----------


## markus24



----------


## Adam626

Dzieki Markus za te zzdjęcia. Nadawało by się do osobnego wątku i przyklejonego - dlaczego nie wybierać membrany. MOgę tylko podzękować grupowym specom - Mistrz Jan, Andrzej Wilhelmi, tomraider, bracki88 - trochę ich się naczytalem i mam deski oraz papę

----------


## tomraider

To podaj koszty naprawy dla wszystkich miłośników membran dachowych , niezła przestroga, współczuję Ci Markus24, teraz już wiesz że doświadczeni dekarze nie bajdurzą jak piszą że tylko deskowanie i papa sbs.  Ja tak od razu zrobiłem na swoim dachu i śpię spokojnie choć dużo to kosztowało to  nie żałuję. Takie zniszczenia mogła zrobić kuna albo ptak. U mnie  , nie mam jeszcze obróbki szczytów, malutki kos przez parę tygodni przez szparę 2 , 3 cm  wtargał ze dwie taczki siana ,gałązek i innego badziewia, cały dzień  wygrzebywałem dziadostwo. a wiadomo gdzie kosy czy inne ptaszki to zaraz kuny które zżerają 40% ich populacji.  Jedyne pocieszenie że kosy ładnie śpiewają  :smile: . Jeżeli znajdziesz kłaczki sierści to była kuna, trzeba bardzo dokładnie przeszukać wełnę bo kuna lubi wtargać kość czy kawał mięska , a potem zostawia odchody, może wejść jedną stroną dachu przez niewielką dziurkę a zasiedlić się 10 metrów dalej ( tam gdzie najcieplej zimą)  po drugiej stronie połaci.

----------


## markus24

jak zakończą i dostane rachunek to podam koszt przekładki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To typowe zniszczenia dokonane przez kunę. Taki koszt naprawy jest porażający a do tego bywa bardzo niebezpieczny ze względu na nie symetryczne obciążenia więźby. Przy niekożystnym kierunku wiatru może dojść do tzw. przepchnięcia więźby. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markus24

z tym wiatrem to możesz szerzej rozwinąć myśl?
masz namysli juz po deskowaniu(osb) i papowaniu tak sie może stać? czy jak jest sama membrana ?

----------


## Lapeno

Witam, 
Zaczynamy SSO i już dużo pytań od wykonawcy. 
Po pierwsze - poszło o dach i krycie.
W projekcie orygialnie była albo płyta OSB (22 mm) albo deskowanie. Po szybkim przeczytaniu wątku dałem info, że można z płyty OSB zrezygnować (dach pow. 330 m2, cena za osb to skromne 9,5K) i ma być deskowanie. Na to wykonawca, że OK, będzie taniej, ale na deski daje zawsze folię a nie papę - bo: "deski zawsze będą wigoltne i jak da się papę to nie będzie ujścia wilgoci - w ten deseń" - dlatego folia. 

Hmm...

Z ciekawości wszedłem na sklep internetowy i wyszło mi, że:
- przykładowa papa jest o wiele tańsza (15m2  za 97,60 W / PET-SBS / Icopal)
- tutaj jakaś folia ICOPAL FelX Szybka Bariera SBS (50 m2 za 467)

Upierać się przy papie?

----------


## plusfoto

> Witam, 
> Zaczynamy SSO i już dużo pytań od wykonawcy. 
> Po pierwsze - poszło o dach i krycie.
> W projekcie orygialnie była albo płyta OSB (22 mm) albo deskowanie. Po szybkim przeczytaniu wątku dałem info, że można z płyty OSB zrezygnować (dach pow. 330 m2, cena za osb to skromne 9,5K) i ma być deskowanie. Na to wykonawca, że OK, będzie taniej, ale na deski daje zawsze folię a nie papę - bo: "deski zawsze będą wigoltne i jak da się papę to nie będzie ujścia wilgoci - w ten deseń" - dlatego folia. 
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Z ciekawości wszedłem na sklep internetowy i wyszło mi, że:
> - przykładowa papa jest o wiele tańsza (15m2  za 97,60 W / PET-SBS / Icopal)
> ...


Ja bym zmienił wykonawcę :eek:  On szczeliny wentylacyjnej nie zakłada?

----------


## Lapeno

> Ja bym zmienił wykonawcę On szczeliny wentylacyjnej nie zakłada?


Myślisz o szczelinie pomiędzy wełną o deskami? Nie rozmawiałem akurat o tym.

----------


## tomraider

> Upierać się przy papie?


Wybierz papę.

----------


## Jan P.

> Wybierz papę.


I jednak zmień wykonawcę. Jan

----------


## vega1

zmień wykonawcę. Parodia...

----------


## Lapeno

> Wybierz papę.


OK, ale ciśnie mi się podstawowe pytanie - dlaczego. Jestem w stanie wyrobrazić sobie, że może chodzić o potencjalne zrobienie dziury we folii i papie - inna wytrzymałość materiału. Ale co jeszcze?

----------


## tomraider

> OK, ale ciśnie mi się podstawowe pytanie - dlaczego. Jestem w stanie wyrobrazić sobie, że może chodzić o potencjalne zrobienie dziury we folii i papie - inna wytrzymałość materiału. Ale co jeszcze?


Jeżeli założymy że szczelność krycia wstępnego dachu polega na niemaniu potencjalnych dziur przez które będzie lał ci się deszcz na głowę ,co jak zapewne potrafisz sobie wyobrazić nie  jest zbyt przyjemne, to jest to pierwszy i najważniejszy powód dlaczego właśnie papa. 
W temacie cisnących się pytań : polecam ci kolego pocisnać na pierwszą stronę tego wątku i przeczytanie wszystkich po kolei postów a znajdziesz odpowiedzi na swoje pytania. Co jeszcze ? poczytaj większość wątków o papie w dziale dachy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak wykonawca nie ma pojęcia o wentylacji dachu to stosuje folię bo inaczej nie potrafi. Folia na deskowaniu to nieporozumienie! Jak folia to nie deski! Zdecydowanie papa a pod papę płyta OSB wystarczy grubość 12 mm będzie taniej niż deski, które koniecznie należy obustronnie zaimpregnować. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## typ

Przeglądnąłem 5 czy 10 stron tego wątku, jak trzeba będzie to cofną się jeszcze bardziej  :Smile: , ale nie znalazłem nigdzie odpowiedzi na pytanie dlaczego nie pełne deskowanie i folia... Ale może od początku...

Mam problem z moim dachem, widzę wadę rozwiązania pod tytułem "folia+blacha" to jest bezsensowne rozwiązanie pod każdym względem. W tym roku będę poprawiał to co 14 lat temu zrobili mi błędnie fachowcy od dachów  (choć zgodnie z projektem i wykorzystując bdb wtedy folię)...
Folia nie jest szczelna, być może część z nieszczelności zrobiły jakieś kuny czy  myszy, ale część też jest dzięki szerszeniom i gniazdom, które zawieszają od spodu folii a potem folia odpada razem ze starym gniazdem. Poza tym mieszkam w miejscu gdzie występują bardzo silne podmuchy wiatru i tutaj odczuwam brak pełnego deskowania. Wszystko trzeszczy (to tez wina koszmarnie pomyślanej konstrukcji dachu).
W tym roku poprawiam to wszystko. 

Stąd pytanie dlaczego nie folia+deski (przybijane z 2-3mm przerwami)  tylko papa+deski+szczelina? Dorken zapewnia, że folia foxx (dość droga) zapewni bardzo dobrą wentylację pomimo że położymy ją bezpośrednio na deskowaniu. Zrobienie szczeliny potrzebnej do papy wymagałoby też wymiany wełny i zmniejszenie jej grubości  (już i tak małej jak na dzisiejsze standardy więc chciałbym tego uniknąć. 

Domyślam się, że deski pod papą mogłyby bardzo szybko się zniszczyć bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej, ale czy naprawdę nikt nie używa specjalnie w tym celu stworzonej folii na deskowanie bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej wzdłuż całej konstrukcji tylko pomiędzy deskami? Ja na razie jestem za tym rozwiązaniem, ale poczytam dalej...

----------


## aiki

nie musisz zdejmować wełny. Nabij kontrłaty na krokwie i na to deski i na to papa.i i szczelinę wentylacyjną będziesz miał

----------


## Jan P.

Tyle razy wałkowaliśmy ten temat , ze scyzoryk się otwiera w kieszeni jak ktoś  po raz  enty pyta o to samo. Jan.

----------


## grend

Witam
Chcę  "deskować" płytą OSB - będę miał dachówke betonową czyli OSB będzie tylko utrzymywała papę. Pytanie jaka grubość OSB - czy 10 mm wystarczy ? Rostaw krokwi mam 80 cm

----------


## plusfoto

Przejrzyj temat. Już kilka razy to było podawane. Nawet nie tak dawno p. Andrzej coś o tym wspominał.

----------


## grend

> Przejrzyj temat. Już kilka razy to było podawane. Nawet nie tak dawno p. Andrzej coś o tym wspominał.


Jestem po lekturze i stąd moje pytanie. Doczytałem się ze moze być 10-12 mm w zaleznosci od .... i dałem swój przykład z pytaniem czy 10 mm wystarczy....

----------


## grend

Mam jeszcze inny temat nie wiem czy to tutaj powinienen się pytać ... Będę miał ściankę kolankowa na wysokosci 1,75 m co spowoduje ze nad sufitem bede miał duuużą przestrzeń do kalenicy. Mam w tym momencie dwa warianty ocieplenia
1. nad sufitem zrobić 30 cm warstwę styropianu i pod deskowaniem zostawić pusta przestrzeń - wtedy by odchodziła sprawa wentylacji
2 nad sufitem 20 cm styropianu i pod deskowaniem 15 cm wełny (krokwie wysokość 18 cm) - wtedy przestrzeń między styropianem a wełną by była poduchą powietrzna i termiczną 
Co lepsze ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Izolację cieplną kończymy na suficie a strych zostawiamy nieocieplony co nie zwalnia z poprawnego wykonania wentylacji wlot przy okapie a wylot w kalenicy. Płyta grubości 10 mm wystarczy. Spinki "H" obowiązkowo po dwie pomiędzy krokwiami. Papę przybijamy tylko w miejscu krokwi (wystarczy jeden papiak w górnym brzegu) i zaraz montujemy kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grend

wielkie dzięki

----------


## piotrek0m

Pełne deskowanie dachu + papa podkładowa SBS to w moim domu była decyzja co do której ani przez chwilę nie miałem wątpliwości, a którą podjąłem jeszcze przed lekturą forum. Ludzie którzy już kilka lat mieszkali w domach z różnych przyczyn uważali, że warto byłoby mieć odeskowany dach.... Niestety ale do mediów bardzo mało przechodzi informacji o stanach membran po latach o ewentualnych zniszczeniach powodowanych przez zwierzynę... 



Dach mam już zbudowany i ciągle uważam , że pełne deskowanie to była najlepsza decyzja w tej materii !

----------


## pillproof

Może pomożecie zweryfikować czy dobrze wszystko podsumowałam chcąc kryć swój dach? Blachę będziemy kłaść max do 2 tygodni od pokrycia papą.
Od góry:
1. blachodachówka modułowa (venecja/finnera/planija flex)
2. łaty
3. kontrłaty
4. papa SBS 3-3,5mm układana od dołu poziomo, na górze papiaki, które przykrywa się kolejnym pasem papy i tak do góry.
(tutaj zastanawia mnie fakt konieczności mocowania tymczasowych łat komunikacyjnych- dziury po gwoździach nie zmniejszają jej izolacyjności i nie dziurawią jej? Jaką papę polecacie? Czy trzeba ją zgrzewać w miejscach łączenia się pasów? Ile cm zakładki min.?)
5. płyty MFP 12 mm (krokwie 8x18 ) ze spinkami H (po ile na jedną płytę i czym je przykręcać najlepiej?)
6. krokwie
7. pusta przestrzeń min 2 cm
8. wełna skalna mineralna 20 cm pomiędzy krokwie
9. jw 10 cm na wierzch (czy 30 cm wełny przy tych krokwiach to dobra grubość?)
10. folia paroizolacyjna (jaką folię najlepiej wybrać?)
11. płyty kg

Ponadto:
12. Otwarta kalenica (płyty MFP nie stykają się na samej górze, papa też nie, do tego taśma went.-uszczeln. kalenicowa) ile cm odstępu zostawić na górze?
13. na naroża daje się inne taśmy pod gąsiory niż na kalenicy?
14. papę dać na pas pod czy nad rynnowy?
15. kratkę  went. okapu z grzebieniem też trzeba dać?

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

ad. 4. Nie trzeba zgrzewać połączeń poziomych (zakład 10 cm), pionowe raczej tak. Jak ktoś potrafi bez łat korespondencyjnych to oczywiście nie ma takiej konieczności.
ad. 5. Po dwie spinki pomiędzy każdą parę krokwi. Niczym nie mocować.
ad. 9. Trzeba podbić krokwie łatą grubości minimum 4 cm.
ad. 10. Dobrą.
ad. 11. Stelaż i dopiero płyty gk.
ad. 13. taka sama.
ad. 14 i 15 może niech o czymś zadecyduje Twój dekarz?
Reszta OK. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pillproof

Dziękuję  :smile: 

Tak to jest jak jest rozbudowa bliźniaka i dwóch inwestorów- jeden chce szybko a drugi dobrze... Ja wolę poczytać, popytać i się upewnić zawczasu co by dachu nie trzeba było poprawiać (chociaż na razie dekarze robią dobre wrażenie), bo "zawsze tak robimy" już na mnie nie działa  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

> Może pomożecie zweryfikować czy dobrze wszystko podsumowałam chcąc kryć swój dach? Blachę będziemy kłaść max do 2 tygodni od pokrycia papą.
> Od góry:
> 1. blachodachówka modułowa (venecja/finnera/planija flex)
> 2. łaty
> 3. kontrłaty
> 4. papa SBS 3-3,5mm układana od dołu poziomo, na górze papiaki, które przykrywa się kolejnym pasem papy i tak do góry.
> (tutaj zastanawia mnie fakt konieczności mocowania tymczasowych łat komunikacyjnych- dziury po gwoździach nie zmniejszają jej izolacyjności i nie dziurawią jej? Jaką papę polecacie? Czy trzeba ją zgrzewać w miejscach łączenia się pasów? Ile cm zakładki min.?)
> 5. płyty MFP 12 mm (krokwie 8x18 ) ze spinkami H (po ile na jedną płytę i czym je przykręcać najlepiej?)
> 6. krokwie
> ...


Panie Andrzeju a co z wełną 20 cm między krokwie 18cm?
Te 2 cm pustki na wentylację to chyba nie w tą stronę liczone.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ad. 9. Trzeba podbić krokwie łatą grubości minimum 4 cm.


Warto czasem czytać uważniej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aiki

A się mi nie powiązało jedno z drugim  :smile:

----------


## mazzybig

Chciałbym zapytać o przygotowanie deskowanego dachu do ewentualnego pianowania dachu zamiast ocieplenia wełną mineralną.

1) Czy pianowanie może być skuteczniejsze? 
2) Na co zwrócić uwagę podczas projektowania szczelin i tak na prawdę gdzie je zastosować?
3) Podobno nie wolno łączyć pianowania i papy, czy to prawda?

Mam jeszcze dodatkowe pytanie związane ze szczeliną w przypadku wełny mineralnej.

4) Czy szczelina zawsze powinna być wykonana poprzez zastosowanie mniejszej grubości wełny niż szerokośc krokwi w zadeskowanym dachu,
5) czy może lepiejnabić folię na krokwie, następnie nabić łaty (3cm)  na krokwie i dopiero zadeskować dach?
Będzie ten pomysł równie dobry czy może jest zbyt przekombinowany? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

ad. 1 "skuteczniejsze" czyli jakie?
ad. 2 szczelina musi być pomiędzy deskowaniem a warstwą izolacji cieplnej, musi posiadać wlot i wylot. Przekrój szczeliny to minimum 200 cm2 na 1 mb   okapu (kalenicy).
ad. 3 po prostu jest to niemożliwe ponieważ papa leży na deskach lub innym podkładzie. Pomiędzy podkładem a warstwą izolacji cieplnej musi istnieć drożna szczelina wentylacyjna stąd natrysk na deski jest błędem!
ad. 4 nie.
ad. 5 folia w tym miejscu nie ma żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia czyli jest zbyteczna.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mazzybig

> ad. 1 "skuteczniejsze" czyli jakie?
> ad. 2 szczelina musi być pomiędzy deskowaniem a warstwą izolacji cieplnej, musi posiadać wlot i wylot. Przekrój szczeliny to minimum 200 cm2 na 1 mb   okapu (kalenicy).
> ad. 3 po prostu jest to niemożliwe ponieważ papa leży na deskach lub innym podkładzie. Pomiędzy podkładem a warstwą izolacji cieplnej musi istnieć drożna szczelina wentylacyjna stąd natrysk na deski jest błędem!
> ad. 4 nie.
> ad. 5 folia w tym miejscu nie ma żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia czyli jest zbyteczna.
> Pozdrawiam.



Podsumowując Pana odpowiedzi na moje pytania wnioskuję:

ad1. pianowanie nie wchodzi w gre ze wzgledu na koniecznosc sczeliny miedzy deskowaniem a izolacją więc - odpada
ad2 zrozumiałe
ad3 zrozumiałe
ad4 dobrze rozumiem, że izolacja między krokwiami może wypełnić całą ich przestrzeń? to jest np. 20cm wysokosci krokiew i 20cm wełny mineralnej? 
        wtedy patrząc na przekrój dachu (dwuspadowego) od strony szczytowej domu wełna nie ma zadnego zabezpieczenia i jedynie jest odsunięta od         deskowania poprzez utworzoną przez nabite łaty szczeline wspomnianą w punkcie 2?
ad5 nie mam pytań

Dodatkowe pytanie:

Czy nabicie deskowania bezposrednio na krokwie oraz utworzenie szczeliny powietrznej pomiedzy krokwiami poprzez zastosowanie mniejszej grubosci wełny on wysokosci krokwii jest równie skurecznym sposobem wentylacji jak opisany wyzej z nabitymi łatami na krokwie?

pozdrawiam

Michał

----------


## jare32

> Pełne deskowanie dachu + papa podkładowa SBS to w moim domu była decyzja co do której ani przez chwilę nie miałem wątpliwości, a którą podjąłem jeszcze przed lekturą forum. Ludzie którzy już kilka lat mieszkali w domach z różnych przyczyn uważali, że warto byłoby mieć odeskowany dach.... Niestety ale do mediów bardzo mało przechodzi informacji o stanach membran po latach o ewentualnych zniszczeniach powodowanych przez zwierzynę... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dach mam już zbudowany i ciągle uważam , że pełne deskowanie to była najlepsza decyzja w tej materii !



Piotrze...to w wielu przypadkach też wina dekarzy którzy wciskają takie rozwiązania, bo łatwiej i dla klienta "taniej"...szkoda że tylko na dziś

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> 4) Czy szczelina zawsze powinna być wykonana poprzez zastosowanie mniejszej grubości wełny niż szerokośc krokwi w zadeskowanym dachu,


Odpowiedziałem "nie" dlatego, że szczelinę można uzyskać w inny sposób np. podbijając krokwie. Bez względu na sposób jej uzyskania szczelina musi z wlotem i wylotem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

A co się daje pomiędzy wełnę ocieplenia a deski? Można np. siatkę zatapianą wysunąć i zasłonić ją szczelinę tak, żeby  np. nie wchodziły tam owady?
A czy np. taka kratka będzie mogła być zastosowana ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może być. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kdens

Witam, mam małe pytanie. Na dachu będę miał blachę, konkretnie na rąbek stojący. Dach będę deskował, potem papa, kontrłaty i łaty. Mam tylko pytanie co do deskowania. Bo tak sobie myślałem, żeby nie deskować całego dachu deska koło deski, tylko ażurowo. Blachę spokojnie wytrzyma, tylko czy papę można położyć na takie deskowanie. Też się powinna chyba trzymać. I jeśli można tak deskować, to jakie odstępy dać między deskami? Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak chcesz taniej to zamiast desek zamontuj płytę OSB grubości 10~12 mm. deski możesz rozsuwać na 10 cm. Natomiast muszą być na połączeniu pap czyli co 90 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kdens

> Jak chcesz taniej to zamiast desek zamontuj płytę OSB grubości 10~12 mm. deski możesz rozsuwać na 10 cm. Natomiast muszą być na połączeniu pap czyli co 90 cm. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Tak dużo taniej nie wyjdzie to OSB, więc chyba się nie będę bawił, bo na pół dachu deski mam z szalunków, jak je dam co te 10 cm to powinno starczyć na cały dach przy dobrych wiatrach, więc tak zrobię. Jeszcze raz dzięki.

----------


## Krzychu019

Witam,

Mam pytanie odnośnie folii - jaką wybrać by była naprawdę dobra? Dach bez deskowania, dachówka ceramiczna creatona, dwuspadowy z dwoma dużymi giblami. W sklepach polecają Divoroll compack 75 - czy jest to dobra folia czy dać coś lepszego/droższego jak Divoroll universal+ ? Jest wielka różnica?

Jak z wytrzymałością takiej folii - zaleta deskowania i papy to długi czas świętego spokoju a z membranami? Jaką zamontować by mieć spokój na długo? 
Dodam że dach jest w tej chwili robiony w całości razem z dachówką.

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak chcesz mieć spokój z dachem na długo to żadnej folii. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzychu019

> Jak chcesz mieć spokój z dachem na długo to żadnej folii. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję Panie Andrzeju - jest to dla mnie bardzo ważne (dom dla mnie, nie na sprzedaż) - w tej chwili więźba jest układana, mam ostatni moment na zdecydowanie się na deskowanie. Czytając Pana odpowiedzi wiem że Pan wybrałby deskowanie i papa termozgrzewalna. Przed rozpoczęciem prac pytałem kilku cieśli o deskowanie i u nas zazwyczaj nie deskują (mały procent domów, południe polski, bielsko-biała). Ja od samego początku rozważałem deskowanie (mój projektant ma zrobione deskowanie) ale boję się o właściwe wykonanie by dobrze była wilgoć odprowadzona, nie chciałbym mieć sytuacji że wełna zacznie gnić w środku. 

Pan wie jak poprawnie wykonać i proszę o wskazówki na co zwrócić uwagę i co ewentualnie zawczasu powiedzieć cieśli by było to prawidłowo wykonane - jeśli się zdecyduję (dziś/jutro muszę podjąć decyzje) to pójdą płyty OSB.
 - jak prawidłowo je ułożyć? zostawiać szczeliny między nimi? papa i tak je szczelnie zakryje ale pewnie punktowo trzeba jakieś kominy na wyprowadzenie wilgoci - proszę o fachowe słowo jak to powinno być poprawnie wykonane - mogę na maila przesłać zdjęcie dachu. Proszę o wszystkie szczegóły jak Pan by to wykonał (dach dwu spadowy z dwoma giblami, kąt 33).

PS tak jak kolega grend pisał na poprzedniej stronie, u mnie ściany zewnętrzne są wyprowadzone na 1,5 m (razem z wieńcem) a w środku jest wysokość jest 4,70 więc będzie sufit na 2,6 a powyżej pusta przestrzeń do kalenicy - pisał Pan że wentylacja wlot przy okapie a wylot w kalenicy i spinki H obowiązkowo, papa tylko w miejscu krokwi - co jeszcze powinienem wiedzieć?


Dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Chcesz spać spokojnie i nie martwić się czy folia wytrzyma czy nie - daj deskowanie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...pisał Pan że wentylacja wlot przy okapie a wylot w kalenicy i spinki H obowiązkowo, papa tylko w miejscu krokwi - co jeszcze powinienem wiedzieć?


To kwintesencja. Nie ma konieczności łączenia płyt OSB na krokwiach Skoro wylot w kalenicy to płyty OSB do niej nie dochodzą. Papa przed kryciem docelowym rozcięta w kalenicy. Kontrłaty dochodzą do kalenicy. Papa mocowana tylko kontrłatami.  W trakcie jej montażu wystarczy po jednym papiaku w górnej części w miejscu krokwi. Ściana zewnętrzna budynku nie może stykać się z OSB. Grubość warstwy izolacyjnej musi być odpowiednio dobrana do wysokości krokwi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzychu019

> To kwintesencja. Nie ma konieczności łączenia płyt OSB na krokwiach Skoro wylot w kalenicy to płyty OSB do niej nie dochodzą. Papa przed kryciem docelowym rozcięta w kalenicy. Kontrłaty dochodzą do kalenicy. Papa mocowana tylko kontrłatami.  W trakcie jej montażu wystarczy po jednym papiaku w górnej części w miejscu krokwi. Ściana zewnętrzna budynku nie może stykać się z OSB. Grubość warstwy izolacyjnej musi być odpowiednio dobrana do wysokości krokwi. Pozdrawiam.


Bardzo dziękuję za szczegółowe informacje - zdecydowałem się na deskowanie - jeszcze szybkie pytanie propo papy - jaką mam kupić?

----------


## Jan P.

> Bardzo dziękuję za szczegółowe informacje - zdecydowałem się na deskowanie - jeszcze szybkie pytanie propo papy - jaką mam kupić?


400x1200 na tekturze. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja zdecydowanie preferuję podkładową termozgrzewalną, modyfikowaną SBS na osnowie poliestrowej. Grubość minimum 3 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kutzyki

Witam,
chciałam zapytać o prawidłowe ułożenie warstw dachu, przeczytałam cały ten watek i oczywiście znalazłam dużo odpowiedzi, ale nie mam żadnej wiedzy na temat dachów i dlatego  trudno mi złożyć je ' do kupy' w logiczną całość- dlatego proszę o łopatologiczne wyłożenie co i jakZnalazłam w sieci taki oto schemat :.
z komentarzem Pana @Andrzej Wilhelmi 


> Wszystko OK poza koniecznością stosowania folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej, tóra w tym miejscu nie ma żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia. Nie chroni ona bowiem przed żadnym przeciekiem bo na nią są już dwie warstwy ochronne. Wystarczy aby grubość wełny była o 3 cm mniejsza od wysokości krokwi. Montażyści wełny zabezpieczają się przed zawężeniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej montując sznurek. Lepszy efek daje np. siatka do dociepleń. To oczywiste, że montaż folii lansuje lobby producentów folii.
> Andrzej Wilhelmi.


Dzieki lekturze na forum,  folii nie zamierzam dawać w ogóle, idzie pełne deskowanie ( deski po szalunkach, na to papa Lembit O plus 200 S40). W związku z faktem, że nie mam faceta, który mógłby mi doradzić czy się tym zająć- ja będę z dekarzem uzgadniać wszystko. 

Bardzo proszę  o podpowiedz, na co mam zwrócić uwagę żeby dach był dobrze wentylowany?
Dach czterospadowy, 35%, wg projektu każą tak: dachówka ceramiczna, łaty 5x6, kontrłaty 2,5x5,  folia wstępnego krycia, wełna mineralna miedzy krokwiami 18,  folia paroszczelna, wełna mineralna 6, płyty g-k. 

Pozwolę sobie załączyć przekrój dachu


(zmian naniesionych na czerwono jednak nie bedzie, robię wg oryginalnego )

Będę niezmiernie wdzięczna za każdą fachową poradę.

----------


## Krzychu019

> Ja zdecydowanie preferuję podkładową termozgrzewalną, modyfikowaną SBS na osnowie poliestrowej. Grubość minimum 3 mm. Pozdrawiam.


Powiedział Pan by użyć spinek H obowiązkowo, problem w tym że nigdzie nie mogę ich kupić ... markety, składy i inne sklepy w okolicy nie mają, mogę tylko zamówić (czyli czekać dwa, trzy dni) a problem w tym że w sobotę zaczęli już kłaść płyty i musieli zacząć na wkrętach i w poniedziałek chcą jechać dalej z robotą. Jakie są minusy kładzenia na wkrętach?

Na sobotę by mieli do kładzenia kupiłem papę podkładową termozgrzewalną V60 S30 (wyrobił trzy rolki) - rano w poniedziałek musi być dowieziona reszta papy - czy ta również może być czy jej Pan nie poleca?

----------


## pillproof

U nas- zgodnie z sugestiami p. Andrzeja, dekarze użyli łączników H- płyty fajnie się trzymają, nie wyginają i nie trzeba było ich przycinać na krokwiach, więc oszczędziliśmy również trochę płyt. Mam porównanie do dachu opłytowanego bez użycia spinek i sądzę, że decyzja o ich użyciu była słuszna- tak jak użycie płyt MFP zamiast OSB. A spinki kupiłam na all... i wysłali mi je ekspresowo.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak nie ma spinek to koniecznie należy zachować odstęp pomiędzy płytami wymuszony np. przez włożenie pomiędzy plyty gwoździ 3' lub wkrętów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Arturjn

> Witam,
> 
> Mam pytanie odnośnie folii - jaką wybrać by była naprawdę dobra? Dach bez deskowania, dachówka ceramiczna creatona, dwuspadowy z dwoma dużymi giblami. W sklepach polecają Divoroll compack 75 - czy jest to dobra folia czy dać coś lepszego/droższego jak Divoroll universal+ ? Jest wielka różnica?
> 
> Jak z wytrzymałością takiej folii - zaleta deskowania i papy to długi czas świętego spokoju a z membranami? Jaką zamontować by mieć spokój na długo? 
> Dodam że dach jest w tej chwili robiony w całości razem z dachówką.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Krzysztof


Rozmawiałem z moim majstrem na temat folii deskowania etc. Folia wstępnego krycia to tylko przejściowa izolacja, ona się rozpadnie i ma tak się stać. Izolację zapewnia cały syf, który dostanie się w szczeliny dachówek. Dachówki cementowe uszczelniają się szybciej, ponieważ mają mniejsze szczeliny z racji tego iż łatwiej jest je uformować. Natomiast ceramiczne dłużej się uszczelniają, ponieważ szczeliny są większe. Tak więc czy i jaką folię stosować zależy od Was i Waszych portfeli, osobiście polecam trójwarstwowe.

----------


## Jan P.

> Rozmawiałem z moim majstrem na temat folii deskowania etc. Folia wstępnego krycia to tylko przejściowa izolacja, ona się rozpadnie i ma tak się stać. Izolację zapewnia cały syf, który dostanie się w szczeliny dachówek. Dachówki cementowe uszczelniają się szybciej, ponieważ mają mniejsze szczeliny z racji tego iż łatwiej jest je uformować. Natomiast ceramiczne dłużej się uszczelniają, ponieważ szczeliny są większe. Tak więc czy i jaką folię stosować zależy od Was i Waszych portfeli, osobiście polecam trójwarstwowe.


Dobre. Uszczelnienie przez syf. Żeby przyspieszyć,  od razu nasyp ziemi na dach . Może opatentować? Jan

----------


## Arturjn

> Dobre. Uszczelnienie przez syf. Żeby przyspieszyć,  od razu nasyp ziemi na dach . Może opatentować? Jan


Nabijaj się jak chcesz, trochę pochodziłem po dachach i wszystkie szczeliny są zwykle wypełnione naniesionym piaskiem, mchami etc. Tyle w temacie, pokaż mi chodź jeden czysty dach po paru latach!!!

----------


## aiki

ile syfu byś tam nie wrzucił to skropliny i tak będą. 
Gratuluję majstra.

----------


## plusfoto

> Rozmawiałem z moim majstrem na temat folii deskowania etc. Folia wstępnego krycia to tylko przejściowa izolacja, ona się rozpadnie i ma tak się stać. Izolację zapewnia cały syf, który dostanie się w szczeliny dachówek. Dachówki cementowe uszczelniają się szybciej, ponieważ mają mniejsze szczeliny z racji tego iż łatwiej jest je uformować. Natomiast ceramiczne dłużej się uszczelniają, ponieważ szczeliny są większe. Tak więc czy i jaką folię stosować zależy od Was i Waszych portfeli, osobiście polecam trójwarstwowe.


Proponuję opatentować i robić na tym kasę. Majster już ją trzepie bez patentu jak go wyprzedzisz będzie Ci musiał odpalić za każdą robotę działkę. Zaraz przypomina mi się "fahofiec" hydraulik - panie na razie cieknie ale za dwa dni się zamuli i przestanie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Rozmawiałem z moim majstrem na temat folii deskowania etc. Folia wstępnego krycia to tylko przejściowa izolacja, ona się rozpadnie i ma tak się stać. Izolację zapewnia cały syf, który dostanie się w szczeliny dachówek. Dachówki cementowe uszczelniają się szybciej, ponieważ mają mniejsze szczeliny z racji tego iż łatwiej jest je uformować. Natomiast ceramiczne dłużej się uszczelniają, ponieważ szczeliny są większe. Tak więc czy i jaką folię stosować zależy od Was i Waszych portfeli, osobiście polecam trójwarstwowe.


Tak już jest na Forum, że anonimowo można bezkarnie wypisywać różne bzdury. Natomiast szczytem tej bzdury jest powoływanie się na "autorytet" anonimowego majstra. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Arturjn

> Tak już jest na Forum, że anonimowo można bezkarnie wypisywać różne bzdury. Natomiast szczytem tej bzdury jest powoływanie się na "autorytet" anonimowego majstra. Pozdrawiam.


Firma Fedycki Bielsko-Biała nie jest anonimowy. A co do bzdur to nie słyszałem żeby ilość cali gwarantowała że deski klawiszują bądź nie. To wypowiedź ze znacznie wcześniejszych maili. 
O tym czy deska klawiszuje czy nie decyduje jej szerokość, dlatego na deskowanie dachu zaleca się deski koło 10cm szerokości!!! Ja chcę kupić nowe impregnowane szerokie na 8 cm. 
Druga rzecz deski z szałunków ok, ale po przejściu przez kilkukrotne użytkowanie dechy przypominają łódki i z powodzeniem można je wykorzystać do kolejnych szałunków, ale na dach bym ich już nie dał. Dechy tworzą ładną literę U jak ktoś się przyjrzy. Do tego ich szerokość jest różna i to dopiero będzie klawiszowało. Majster mówił że mogę wykorzystać, ale powiedziałem mu że wolę nowe bez cementu bo nie wiem czy mi folii nie przeżre.
Trudno porównywać folię za 7 zł/m2 z papą grubą na 3,5mm(termozgrzewalną), bo to tak jak porównać malucha do mercedesa. Porównajmy podobną folię z podobną papą w której palcem mogę dziurę zrobić bo będzie tak wytrzymała. Na dach proponowałbym konkretny typ papy, podając jej grubość np. termozgrzewalną 3,5mm, można przybić papiakami. 
Proszę porównywać dobrą papę z dobrą folią np. divoroll maximum 2s, która kosztuje ok. 13zł/m2 a którą dodatkowo polecają niemieccy dekarze i która jest tam stosowana na dechy.
Pisze Pan że dach kryty folią na dechach to żywotność od 30-40 lat, tylko że po 20 latach i tak będzie wymagała wymiany dachówka cementowa z której dawno zejdzie farba i która będzie wyglądała niezbyt ładnie. Jak dach przeżyje mi 30 lat to super bez problemu w takim okresie uzbieram na jego remont jeśli wogóle będzie potrzebny. Jutro jadę oglądnąć folie dachowe brassa to sobie porównam z tym co Pan pisze. Zapewniają że maximum 2 s jest bardzo wytrzymałą folią dużo bardziej niż papa a spokojnie przepuszcza parę wodną. 
Pisząc o papie i jej zaletach podważa Pan wypowiedzi ekspertów, chociażby z muratora, czy znaczy to że oni wszyscy się mylą a tylko Pan ma rację???

----------


## T0MII

Arturjn pamiętaj że sprzedawca poleca zawsze to co mu się opłaca polecać...

----------


## Arturjn

> Arturjn pamiętaj że sprzedawca poleca zawsze to co mu się opłaca polecać...


Dziękuje za radę, dlatego chcę na własne oczy przyjechać i przekonać się, czy membrana jest tak wytrzymała mechanicznie jak papa. Papę znam i stosowałem wielokrotnie podczas budowy. Wybierałem tą zgrzewalną, bo była najgrubsza. Poszła pod ścianę funadmentową, ściany parteru i ścianki działowe parteru. Dawałem ją podwójnie składaną, nie zgrzewałem bo sam ciężar dobrze ją przygniótł(jedynie na ławach kleiłem, aby przy deskowaniu ścian fundamentowych się nie przesunęła). Papę zamierzam jeszcze zastosować pod styropian na parterze. Przykleję ją tak jak to robiłem na ławicach dysperbitem, bo dobrze chwyta i szybko się kładzie.
Styropian na dece, chcę przykleić zaprawą do cienkich spoin, bo sporo mi jej zostało :smile:

----------


## Kapusta77

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!
Śledzę od pewnego czasu wpisy na tym forum. Wielki szacun dla ludzi którzy dzielą się swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem.  Poszukuję porady w sprawie deskowania. Po szalowaniu stropów pozostało mi "parę" metrów desek. Znajomi podpowiadają mi abym poszedł w tradycję i deskował dach (większa stabilność konstrukcji, dodatkowa izolacja akustyczna i termiczna). W zasadzie jestem już przekonany do tego rozwiązania. W projekcie nie jest jednak przewidziane deskowanie, a materiał na dach to dachówka cementowa. W naszym domku Artur II, chcę zastosować na pokrycie, dachówkę ceramiczną (prawdopodobnie Creaton Titania). Moje pytanie dotyczy ciężaru dachu. Czy nie trzeba zwiększyć więźby? Czy trzeba zastosować jakieś dodatkowe wsparcia, bo wiadomo takie dechy to tez dodatkowy ciężar? 
Dodam tylko jeszcze iż dach jest wielospadowy a krokwie 8x20. W załączeniu schemat konstrukcji dachu. 
Pozdrawiam i liczę na jakieś wsparcie od was...
Kapusta77

----------


## Arturjn

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!
> Śledzę od pewnego czasu wpisy na tym forum. Wielki szacun dla ludzi którzy dzielą się swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem.  Poszukuję porady w sprawie deskowania. Po szalowaniu stropów pozostało mi "parę" metrów desek. Znajomi podpowiadają mi abym poszedł w tradycję i deskował dach (większa stabilność konstrukcji, dodatkowa izolacja akustyczna i termiczna). W zasadzie jestem już przekonany do tego rozwiązania. W projekcie nie jest jednak przewidziane deskowanie, a materiał na dach to dachówka cementowa. W naszym domku Artur II, chcę zastosować na pokrycie, dachówkę ceramiczną (prawdopodobnie Creaton Titania). Moje pytanie dotyczy ciężaru dachu. Czy nie trzeba zwiększyć więźby? Czy trzeba zastosować jakieś dodatkowe wsparcia, bo wiadomo takie dechy to tez dodatkowy ciężar? 
> Dodam tylko jeszcze iż dach jest wielospadowy a krokwie 8x20. W załączeniu schemat konstrukcji dachu. 
> Pozdrawiam i liczę na jakieś wsparcie od was...
> Kapusta77


Możesz murłatę dać 16x16 a nie 14x14 bo jak ci ją będą heblować to zostanie zapałka. A tak wogóle przed podjęciem decyzji o deskowaniu zapytaj kierownika budowy a o murłatę dekarzy to tylko moje prywatne spostrzeżenie. Deskowanie nie jest dużym ciężarem. Mój dach będzie deskowany mimo iż w projekcie mam bez deskowania, ciężar desek w stosunku do całego dachu jest niewielki, dodatkowo wystarczy że spadnie niewielka ilość śniegu i już na dachu będziesz miał więcej niż całe deskowanie. 
Widzę po projekcie że będzie bolało, gdy zaczną robić dach bo kasy pójdzie masa :sad:

----------


## T0MII

Szczerze powiem że gdybym decydował się na droga membranę to nie dał bym na dach wejść nikomu poza sobą i swoim ojcem  :wink: . Membrana wymaga dość dużej "czystości" tzn. zero papierosów na dachu, nie używamy pił łańcuchowych (chlapiący olej z łańcucha niszczy membranę) i pewnie jeszcze kila innych spraw o których producent wspomni tylko w karcie gwarancyjnej. Ja deskowałem i papowałem głównie dlatego że mam las wokoło i ryzyko że jakieś zwierzątko będzie chciało zamieszkać pod dachówką mam spore.

----------


## Arturjn

> Szczerze powiem że gdybym decydował się na droga membranę to nie dał bym na dach wejść nikomu poza sobą i swoim ojcem . Membrana wymaga dość dużej "czystości" tzn. zero papierosów na dachu, nie używamy pił łańcuchowych (chlapiący olej z łańcucha niszczy membranę) i pewnie jeszcze kila innych spraw o których producent wspomni tylko w karcie gwarancyjnej. Ja deskowałem i papowałem głównie dlatego że mam las wokoło i ryzyko że jakieś zwierzątko będzie chciało zamieszkać pod dachówką mam spore.


A co papa zagwarantuje Ci kolego że zwierzątko tam nie wejdzie??? Jakoś trudno mi w to uwierzyć, widząc apetyt kun na kable w samochodach :sad:  Tak naprawdę nigdy nie będziesz miał 100% gwarancji że nie wprowadzą się niechciani współlokatorzy. Ale wydaje mi się że wystarczy wyciąć drzewo w pobliżu domu a dach nie robić zbyt nisko ziemi i w dachu już nie znajdziesz żadnych większych żyjątek. 
A co do przycinania łat na dachu to nie wpadł bym na taki pomysł, aby po pochyłym dachu zasuwać z piłą łańcuchową.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Pisze Pan że dach kryty folią na dechach to żywotność od 30-40 lat, tylko że po 20 latach i tak będzie wymagała wymiany dachówka cementowa z której dawno zejdzie farba i która będzie wyglądała niezbyt ładnie. 
> Pisząc o papie i jej zaletach podważa Pan wypowiedzi ekspertów, chociażby z muratora, czy znaczy to że oni wszyscy się mylą a tylko Pan ma rację???


A gdzie ja napisałem, że folia przeżyje 30~40 lat???  Skoro "eksperci" uważają, że folia nadaje się na krycie wstępne to oczywiście podważam takie opinie. Kolejny raz powtórzę ja na Forum tylko doradzam i nie ma żadnego obowiązku aby korzystać z moich rad. Skoro chcesz zastosować na swoim dachu folię to po co Ci deski??? Deski szerokości 8 cm są za wąskie rozsądne minimum to 10 cm. Mylisz dwa pojęcia klawiszowanie z łódkowaniem. Klawiszują wąskie łódkują szerokie. Skoro przedstawiciel firmy, o której wspomniałeś pisze, że krycie wstępne jest tymczasowe a dachówki się uszczelniają to współczuję klientom tej firmy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Czy nie trzeba zwiększyć więźby?


Wydaje się, że nie ale ostateczną decyzję powinien podjąć konstruktor. Deski to dodatkowe obciążenie około 17 kg na 1 m2. Więźby liczone są z odpowiednim zapasem. Przekrój murłaty nie ma znaczenia bo leży ona na wieńcu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...A co papa zagwarantuje ...


Szczelność i długą bezawaryjną żywotność dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## yendrek3

> Szczelność i długą bezawaryjną żywotność dachu. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju, osobiscie mam folie na dachu bez pelnego deskowania i jestem przeokanany ze ta folia wytrzyma rownie dlugo jak papa a napewno nas wszystkich juz przezyje. 


Jak dla mnie papa ma tylko przewage gdy ktos nie kryje dachu od razu tylko zostawia budynek w stanie surowym na kilka lat. Folia niestety  musi byc pokryta natychmiast

----------


## Jan P.

Yendrek, Twoje przekonanie jest takie życzeniowe a nasze (Andrzeja i moje) doświadczeniowe. Jan

----------


## Arturjn

> Skoro jedynym argumentem męża jest waga to niech schudnie!   A tak poważnie to 1 m2 desek będzie ważył 12~16 kg. Jak z tego widać argument jest żaden. Jak w projekcie jest deskowanie to należy tak zrobić a każda zmiana wymaga kosultacji z projektantem. Żadna folia nie dotrzyma żywotnością dachówce! Remont dachu po30~40 latach prawie pewny. A ci co nie zakrywają folii od środka z pewnością będą remontowali znacznie szybciej. Życzę rozsądnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.


A no tutaj Pan pisał.
Nie jestem dekarzem, ale zaznaczałem to, jestem tylko inwestorem. Dla mnie nieistotne czy klawiszuje czy łódkuje. Wiem że podczas szałowania szerokie deski łódkowały i gwoździe pięknie wychodziły. Co do szerokości to zamówię tak jak Pan pisze 10cm szerokie.
Natomiast czemu deskuje, to Pan sam powinien wiedzieć jako dekarz. Deskuje ponieważ chcę usztywnić konstrukcję dachową, dodatkowo chcę aby folia miała jednakowy spadek, by nie tworzyły się zagłębienia, gdzie mogłaby gromadzić się woda ew. śnieg. Kupuję także folię premium, która jest znacznie droższa od najlepszej papy dachowej. Widziałem tą folię, dotykałem, testowałem, próbowałem rozerwać i przykro mi, ale się nie da. Folia jest zbrojona i przypomina gumę, tak więc sądzę że będzie bardzo długo służyła, ale Pan może mieć odmienne zdanie, każdy wybiera co mu pasuje.
Gdyby nie nowe materiały niemożliwe byłoby latanie w kosmos, nie wiem czy Pan wie ale przy obecnej wiedzy o polimerach i materiałach, mamy możliwości produkcji materiałów atom po atomie, dodatkowo znamy takie stopy, których nie przepiłuje żadne przemysłowe wiertło a polimery zastępują coraz więcej materiałów i są od nich trwalsze, mimo mniejszej grubości i ciężkości.
Podsumowując:
Nie demonizuje zastosowania papy, wiem tylko że się nie sprawdziła i że nie zamierzam jej stosować. Jednakże nie zamierzam pisać żeby broń Boże nie stosować bo to indywidualna decyzja każdego inwestora tap.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo dziękuję za przytoczenie mojej wypowiedzi. Dzisiaj wiem jeszcze więcej bo remontuję również swoje dachy, w których kiedyś w dobrej wierze krycie wstępne wykonałem folią. Przestanę być przeciwnikiem tego materiału gdy będzie on odporny na światło czy UV jak kto zwał. Zwracam uwagę na fakt, że zniszczenia dokonuje światło wpadające przez okap i przez szczeliny pomiędzy dachówkami czyli światło odbite! Oczywiście zakładam, że obie strony foli zostaną zakryte terminowo. Sztywnienie dachu można wykonać znacznie taniej bez użycia desek taśmą ocynkowaną. Zamiast desek lepiej sprawdza się w tej kwestii cienka płyta OSB (grubości 10~12 mm). Lekki zwis folii to właśnie gwarancja szczelności bo skropliny płyną środkiem i nie występuje kapilarne podciąganie wody pod kontrłaty co skutkuje przeciekami na krokwiach. 
Aktualnie remontuję dach w Opolu kryty karpiówką. Po 9 latach dach przecieka  i muszę fagmenty dachu po zdemontowanej dachówce zakrywać folią budowlaną (zdjęcie w załączeniu dodatkowo pokazuje skandalicznie wykonaną konstrukcje wolego oka). Kolejne zdjęcia to remont dachu, który wykonywałem 12 lat temu folia w opłakanym stanie przecieka (objętość nie pozwala na wklejenie więcej zdjęć). Zdejmowaliśmy dachówkę i łaty, montowaliśmy płytę OSB na kontrłatach, papa, nowe kontrłaty, łaty i spowrotem dachówka. Oczywiście każdy ma wolny wybór i może tak wykonać swój dach jak uzna za stosowne. Życzę trafnych i przemyślanych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## T0MII

> A co papa zagwarantuje Ci kolego że zwierzątko tam nie wejdzie??? Jakoś trudno mi w to uwierzyć, widząc apetyt kun na kable w samochodach Tak naprawdę nigdy nie będziesz miał 100% gwarancji że nie wprowadzą się niechciani współlokatorzy. Ale wydaje mi się że wystarczy wyciąć drzewo w pobliżu domu a dach nie robić zbyt nisko ziemi i w dachu już nie znajdziesz żadnych większych żyjątek. 
> A co do przycinania łat na dachu to nie wpadł bym na taki pomysł, aby po pochyłym dachu zasuwać z piłą łańcuchową.


Jak widać decyzję o zastosowaniu membrany podjąłeś już wcześniej. Jeśli membrana nie toleruje iskier z papierosa, czy oleju z łańcucha piły to ciekawe jaką ma odporność na odchody zwierząt, czy na ich pazury. 

Jeśli nie piła łańcuchowa, to jak to widzisz? Rozumiem że będziesz szukał ekipy z łaciarką?  Każesz używać piły ręcznej? 
Rozmawiałeś już ze swoim dekarzem? Masz już wybranego fachowca?

----------


## Arturjn

> Jak widać decyzję o zastosowaniu membrany podjąłeś już wcześniej. Jeśli membrana nie toleruje iskier z papierosa, czy oleju z łańcucha piły to ciekawe jaką ma odporność na odchody zwierząt, czy na ich pazury. 
> 
> Jeśli nie piła łańcuchowa, to jak to widzisz? Rozumiem że będziesz szukał ekipy z łaciarką?  Każesz używać piły ręcznej? 
> Rozmawiałeś już ze swoim dekarzem? Masz już wybranego fachowca?


Ale ja nie boję się iskier tudzież oleju z piły mechanicznej, tylko pytam się gdzie tu BHP? Dach spadzisty i paradowanie na nim z piłą łańcuchową prosi się o guza, mnie to nie wzrusza nie moje ciało, jak będzie trzeba gościa połatać to połatam, ale po co się pytam?

Panie Andrzeju dziękuję za radę, ale membrana już kupiona i decyzja zapadła. Prosiłbym tylko, aby Pan się przyjrzał temu materiałowi i sam wyraził opinię, może kiedyś się Pan skusi? Divoroll Maximum 2S.
Dach mam prosty dwuspadzisty bez wykuszy, bez żadnych koszy. Projekt domu cynamon 87m2 pow. użytkowej.
Mnie przekonał ten produkt z racji jakości i w niczym nie przypominał innych folii, które przyszło mi oglądać.
Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie Panie Andrzeju. Mianowicie czy częściej naprawia Pan dachy z folią kryte dachówką cementową czy może ceramiczną?

No i taki artykuł znalazłem. Jak się Pan do tego ustosunkuje? Ze zdjęć, które Pan przedstawił do uszkodzeń dochodzi w dość newralgicznych punktach.

http://www.dachowa.com.pl/pl/porady/...go_krycia.html

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trudno się odnieść do tego co wypisuje producent folii. Na dzień dzisiejszy nie ma takiego produktu, który spełniał by moje oczekiwanie i puki nie będzie na żadnym moim dachu folii nie będzie. Dopuszczam wykonanie takiego krycia wyłącznie po pisemnym oświadczeniu inwestora i nie udzielam gwarancji szczelności na taki dach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Arturjn

> Trudno się odnieść do tego co wypisuje producent folii. Na dzień dzisiejszy nie ma takiego produktu, który spełniał by moje oczekiwanie i puki nie będzie na żadnym moim dachu folii nie będzie. Dopuszczam wykonanie takiego krycia wyłącznie po pisemnym oświadczeniu inwestora i nie udzielam gwarancji szczelności na taki dach. Pozdrawiam.


Bardzo dziękuje Panie Andrzeju za informacje. Niestety kupiłem już folię, ale mój majster mówi że 20 lat robi dachy i jeszcze nigdy nie poprawiał swojej roboty, ani nikt nie skarżył się na przeciekający dach. Prześle fotki z pracy, gdy będą układać folię i robić dach, będzie można ocenić fachowość.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dach, na którym najprędzej folia padła miał 5 lat, następne to 7, 9, 12,15 lat. Przy dość stromym dachu i w miarę szczelnym pokryciu degradacja może być niezauważalna. Mój najstarszy dach, który kryłem folią ma 18 i nie mam sygnałów aby coś przeciekało. Trzeba mieć nadzieję, że będzie dobrze czego życzę. Najlepszym sprawdzianem na szczelność wykonanego krycia wstępnego jest  deszcz. Kolejne zdjęcie z poprawianego dachu w Opolu pokazuje zdechłą kunę, która ugrzęzła  pomiędzy łatami (centrum Opola). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Biedna Kuna .

----------


## robin0-0-7

> Ja zdecydowanie preferuję podkładową termozgrzewalną, modyfikowaną SBS na osnowie poliestrowej. Grubość minimum 3 mm. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju jestem właśnie na etapie zamawiania papy i mam takie pytanie po co na deskowanie papa termozgrzewalna ? Nie może byćpoprostu SBS? Do czego będziemy ją zgrzewać?

----------


## Jan P.

SBS to uplastyczniacz. Daj na tekturze. Jan

----------


## Hanss

Czy można deskować dach, mocować kontrłaty, łaty za pomocą wkrętów zamiast gwoździ?

----------


## robin0-0-7

> SBS to uplastyczniacz. Daj na tekturze. Jan


Czyli w końcu jaką  :smile:  ?
Czy może Pan wskazać jakiś konkretny produkt. Np ten producent http://www.izobit.com.pl/pl+nasze-pr...terystyka.html ma taki wybór że zupełnie  nie wiem jaką wybrać...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> .... Do czego będziemy ją zgrzewać?


Nie ma potrzeby zgrzewania (przygrzewania do podłoża) co najwyżej można zgrzać połączenia. W kwestii papy mamy z Janem trochę odmienne zdanie. Ostateczną decyzję musi podjąć inwestor w porozumieniu ze swoim dekarzem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarko73

No to i ja zadam szybkie pytanie- co zastosować i dlaczego:
(pełne deskowanie- deski świerze nie impregnowane, na dach od razu kładziona będzie blachodachówka, dach dwuspadowy 30 stopni)
Czy dać na deski:
1. Papę WERNER G200 S40
2. Membranę Dorken Delta Max Plus

----------


## makow11

Jeżeli czytałeś ten wątek to wiesz ,że tutaj promowana jest wersja z papą.
Membrana ma przepuszczać parę ,więc po co deskowanie?

Mam pytanie o gonty bitumiczne,jak oceniacie to pokrycie?

----------


## plusfoto

> Jeżeli czytałeś ten wątek to wiesz ,że tutaj promowana jest wersja z papą.
> Membrana ma przepuszczać parę ,więc po co deskowanie?
> 
> Mam pytanie o gonty bitumiczne,jak oceniacie to pokrycie?


Co prawda nie jest to papa ale materiał papo pochodny więc oceniam go na jakieś max 10 lat.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Mam pytanie o gonty bitumiczne,jak oceniacie to pokrycie?


Najdroższe pokrycie w relacji cena -  żywotność. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## vega1

ale za to jakie piękne.

----------


## makow11

> Najdroższe pokrycie w relacji cena -  żywotność. Pozdrawiam.


A nie jest to czasem żywotność porównywalna lub nawet dłuższa niż blacha -mówię o goncie GAF i porównywalna cenowo blacha.
Poczytałem troszkę o foliach dachowych i zdecydowałem się na pełne deskowanie(muszę przyznać ,że to Twoje posty ze zdjęciami zasiały wątpliwości odnośnie folii). Deskowanie sporo podnosi cenę dachu tym bardziej ,że biorę gotowe wiązary, Myślę więc nad pokryciem ,które mnie nie wykończy finansowo. 
Czasu mam niewiele, w okolicy października przyjadą postawić dach ,a muszę jeszcze znaleźć ekipę do deskowania i pokrycia dachu.

----------


## vega1

żywotność gontu jest duża, jeśli by wierzyć ulotkom producentów. Osobiście jednak, bym na to nie liczył. Ale pewnie ze 20 lat poleżą bez szkody. 
Za to tak jak napisałem wyżej. Wizualnie - jedno z piękniejszych pokryć... moim zdaniem  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Najtańsze pokrycie w relacji żywotność - cena to dachówka cementowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

Jeżeli weźmiemy pod uwagę pełne deskowanie to cementowa dachówka wychodzi 2x drożej niż markowy gont.Drożej wychodzi również jej ułożenie. Po 20 latach zakładamy nowy gont i cena się wyrównuje.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jaka cena się wyrównuje? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mikahan

Pytanie dot. deskowania ale trochę z innej beczki. Około 1,5 miesiąca temu mój dach został odeskowany (w sposób niepełny ze szczelinami około 1cm). Przez ten okres deskowanie nie było niczym przykryte a trochę padało i część desek zmieniła kolor na czarny (na zdjęciach) i miejscami pojawiło się trochę białego nalotu. Wygląda na to ze jest to jakaś pleśń lub/i grzyb.




Dekarz obiecał ze dokończy dach ( położy membranę wysokoparprzepuszczalną i dachówkę) do końca października.


Co w takiej sytuacji najlepiej zrobić ?
- przykryć natychmiast membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalną / papą żeby dalej nie mokło
- wymienić wszystkie czarne deski
- zaimpregnować - tyle że deski są mokre a wiadomo jaka teraz aura jest  w kratkę

bardzo proszę o poradę.
B.

----------


## Jan P.

membrana wys. się nie nadaje. Daj papę. Nic nie rób z deskami. Jan

----------


## mikahan

A czy jak to zostawię to ten grzyb/pleśń czy cokolwiek to jest nie będzie się rozprzestrzenialo na inne deski ?

----------


## piotrek0m

Tylko papa na dach z pełnym deskowaniem. Co do czarnych desek się nie wypowiem, ale białą pleśń miałem na kilku deskach - takie gąbeczki to były - deski były wilgotne, po pokryciu dachu samo zniknęło. Nic nie robiłem... po prostu przewiało, w ciągu lata słońce  wygrzało i na razie spokój...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Deski powinny być zaimpregnowane. Jaki sens był montować deski skoro krycie dopiero w październiku? Należy zakryć papą i wówczas krycie docelowe w dowolnym czasie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Brakuje wiedzy i rozwiązań w wykonaniu otworów wentylacji wlotowej pod okapem dla dachów z pełnym deskowaniem. 

Sąsiad ma na dachu wstępne krycie z płyty trocinowej. Ocieplenie budynku dochodzi do płyty - nie wykonano żadnej wentylacji. Obecnie ma wykonywane ocieplenie poddasza i wełna dociskana jest do tej płyty. Sąsiad nie interesuje się budową, mieszka za granicą. Ale gdzie jest elementarna wiedza wykonawców?

No nic. Ja będę chciał wykonać otwory wentylacyjne pod nadbitką. Chciałbym jakoś je zabezpieczyć przed owadami oraz zyskać odrobinę estetyki. Niestety na rynku nie ma rozwiązań. Znalazłem propozycję zastosowania listwy z otworami dochodzącą do nadbitki:




Pytanie czy wentylacja ma być od krokwi do krokwi?

----------


## Boguśka

witam,
prośba o podpowiedz: mam deskowany właśnie dach, na to idzie papa Lembit termozgrzewalna, którą majster chce bić papiakami do desek(??) Wysmial mnie, gdy powiedziałam ze chcę by była zgrzewana --powiedział, ze on nigdy nie widział żeby jakakolwiek papa była zgrzewana do desek bo się nie będzie trzymać, a zgrzewać będą co najwyżej na zakładach jak już tak się upieram. Proszę mnie oświecić, czy ja źle zrozumiałam czytając cały ten wątek czy im tak łatwiej? Boję się ze gwoździe zaczną z czasem w papie pracować i powstaną jakieś uszkodzenia? 
proszę o radę.Pozdrawiam, Boguśka.

----------


## mikahan

> Deski powinny być zaimpregnowane. Jaki sens był montować deski skoro krycie dopiero w październiku? Należy zakryć papą i wówczas krycie docelowe w dowolnym czasie. Pozdrawiam.


Deski użyte na deskowanie niby były impregnowane w tartaku ale na zdjęciach widać jak dokładnie - z elementami głównej konstrukcji więźby kompletnie nic się nie stało.

Deskowanie miało być przykryte wcześniej WWK tylko dekarzowi się terminy po przesuwały ale chyba i tak jak na 1,5 miesiąca, impregnowane drewno i pełen przewiew to imho  trochę za szybko wyszły te grzyby.

----------


## Jan P.

Bogusia. Wyrzuć go. Niech się śmieje u siebie w stodoleJan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Janie nie tak ostro! Z całym szacunkiem ale nie zgrzewa się papy do desek bo to złe rozwiązanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Boguśka

czyli jak? :sad:  mozna bić papiakami? a łebki ewentualnie smarować jakimś mazidłem, tak? rozumiem, że na zakładach zgrzewać można?
Dziękuję za rady, pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Jan P.

Andrzeju.  Z całym szacunkiem. Po co dziurawić jak można zgrzać ?. Aby drewno było suche , trzyma jak diabli. Mądrych wyborów życzę . Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie trzyma jak diabli! A deski pracują, schną, łódkują itp. Przybicie papy w górnym pasie nie czyni jej żadnej szkody. Zasadnicze trzymanie papy należy do kontrłat. Ja na połaci o nachyleniu powyżej 30* nie zgrzewam połączeń poziomych (lepsze wietrzenie desek). 
Serdecznie Cię pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Grzeję pasami. Co do kontrłat i wietrzenia -całkowicie się zgadzam. Zdróweczka. Jan.

----------


## kass2403

Witam serdecznie wszystkich odwiedzających tę stronę, nie chcę zajmować miejsca mało ważnymi sprawami czy też nie na temat, ale mam bardzo wielką prośbę, piszę pracę licencjacką na temat: "Cena a jakość wykonywanych usług w branży budowlanej". Mam ankietę związaną z firmami dekarskimi i bardzo potrzebne są mi osoby które z takowych usług korzystały, ankieta jest oczywiście anonimowa pytania są proste i przyjemne jest ich tylko 20. Pomyślałam że właśnie na stronie muratora znajdę rzetelne osoby które pomogą mi w wykonaniu tego zadania. Poniżej link do ankiety:


http://www.ankietka.pl/ankieta/15959...udowlanej.html


Potrzebuję około 25 ankiet od różnych osób, bardzo proszę o pomoc, i z góry dziękuję osobom które zechcą wypełnić ankietę.
Podobną prośbę załączyłam na innym z tematów na stronie z muratora, jednak mam nadzieję że nie sprawi to większego problemu, mam nadzieję że znajdzie się więcej chętnych.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Hanss

Jak długo trwa deskowanie i papowanie dachu dwuspadowego o powierzchni 200m2 i nachyleniu 45* - w dwie osoby: fachowiec i pomocnik :Confused:

----------


## T0MII

> Jak długo trwa deskowanie i papowanie dachu dwuspadowego o powierzchni 200m2 i nachyleniu 45* - w dwie osoby: fachowiec i pomocnik


Zależy jak dokładnie chcecie robić i co z optymalizacją materiału  :wink: 
No i czy fachowiec liczony jest z dniówki czy za fakt zrobienia, ale 7 dni powinno wystarczyć.

----------


## Krzychu019

Witam po przerwie!

Dach już zrobiony (pełne deskowanie płytami + dachówka) jednak pozostała jeszcze kwestia rozcięcia papy w kalenicy, nie wiedzieli jak dokładnie ma być rozcięta i woleli się wstrzymać. Proszę o szczegóły lub jeśli się da nawet zdjęcie jak rozcięcie powinno wyglądać. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Boguśka

Dobry wieczór :smile: 
I ja podepnę się do tematu wentylacji dachu przy kalenicy- czy konieczne jest rozcinanie papy jeśli w 3 bądź 4 rzędzie od góry zostaną zamontowane dachówki wentylacyjne? czy to nie jest dostateczne rozwiązanie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście, że jest konieczne! Dachówki wentylacyjne wspomagają wentylację pokrycia dachowego natomiast rozcięta kalenica stanowi wylot kanału wentylującego warstwę izolacji cieplnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Boguśka

Panie Andrzeju,  dziękuje za radę. I proszę o cierpliwość na przyszłość bo na pewno ( niestety) będę mieć pytania :wink: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie, Boguśka.

----------


## Boguśka

Właśnie wróciłam z budowy, powiedziałam dekarzowi, że chcę żeby rozciął  papę w kalenicy, i ją zabezpieczył odpowiednio folią; szczerze mówiąc- nie jest zachwycony,  ale trudno, w końcu to u mnie będzie się gromadzić wilgoć na poddaszu jak nie będzie odpowiedniej wentylacji. 

Dekarz proponuje nawiercenie otworów w kalenicy zamiast wycinania deski, czy to zda egzamin?

Przepraszam za irytująco naiwne pytania, wiem, że dekarz powinien wiedzieć  ale mój pan od dachu, choć przemiły facet, nie chciał robić tej szczeliny twierdząc, że na tak stromym dachu- 35st. , wentylacja będzie i tak.

Kopiuję poniżej zdj. - czy to ma wyglądać tak?

 a na tą powstałą szczelinę np. folia dachowa dorken może być?

zdjecie nie jest moją własnościa, autorstwo[ http://forum.budujemydom.pl/lofivers...1281-150.html:

----------


## Jan P.

Pod tą papą klocki dystansowe. Jan

----------


## Boguśka

> Pod tą papą klocki dystansowe. Jan


Mistrzu Janie, pod tym paskiem papy, która zakrywa szczelinę, tak? Dach to taka skomplikowana konstrukcja, a tak mało jest fachowców, którzy mają takie pojęcie jak Pan czy Pan Andrzej :sad:  Dobrze chociaż, że pomagacie takim dachowym ciemniakom jak ja, dziękuję!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Po pierwsze nie jesteś żadnym "ciemniakiem" bo wiesz o co pytać czyli wiesz więcej niż Twój dekarz!
Po drugie przytoczone zdjęcie jest sygnowane przez doskonałego wykonawcę strzechy i tak do końca nie wiem co chciał nim pokazać? Zamysł wykonania jest dobry gdyby był wykonany folią ze zwisem po środku. Natomiast przedstawione przesłonięcie sztywną papą, która jest tuż pod łatą blokuje wentylację połaci. Przy profesjonalnym wykonaniu przesłona kalenicy powinna się znaleźć w połowie grubości kontrłaty lub pośrodku powinna być zdystansowana od łaty czyli np. klocek dystansowy pomiędzy np. papą a łatą. Wracając do sugestii Twojego dekarza nawiercenie otworów to jakiś półśrodek nie do zaakceptowania przy wykonywaniu nowego dachu. Deski w kalenicy powinny być wycięte po 4~5 cm na stronę. To powinno być zrobione w trakcie deskowania dachu to nie byłoby teraz problemów. Wystarczyłoby rozciąć papę a tak będzie trochę roboty. Kąt nachylenia połaci nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Tak mniej więcej wygląda od spodu rozcięcie w kalenicy, jeszcze przed kryciem papą



A tak mniej więcej zrealizowane jest przykrycie kalenicy papą, zapewniające wentylacje

----------


## Boguśka

hehe gdyby Pan widział to mordercze spojrzenie, jakim mnie obdarzył..pomijam już pomruki w garażu między sobą typu: ot, durna baba, dziurę w dachu chce robić.
A wiem mniej więcej co ma być tylko i wyłącznie dzięki takim znawcom jak Pan- nie chcę aby zabrzmiało to jak 'wazelina', ale czytając cały ten watek jak i inne Pańskie wypowiedzi- kopiowałam rady do swojego pliku pt' dobry dach' :wink:  , oczywiście tylko do mojego własnego, prywatnego użytku. I stąd tylko wiem że m.in wentylacja dachu jest tak ważna. Myślę, że inni  forumowicze też są  bardzo wdzięczni Panu i Mistrzowi Janowi za to, że dzielicie się swoją wiedzą tutaj. Ja jestem i bardzo sobie te uwagi cenię.

Dopilnuję swojego dekarza. Bardzo proszę tylko sprecyzować czy ta folia dachowa powinna być zamocowana dość sztywno? Próbowałam znaleźć zdjęcie ukazujące prawidłowo wykonaną szczelinę  od góry, ale bezskutecznie. 

PiotrekOm, bardzo dziękuję za wklejone zdjęcie. Ja mam deski bite na styk, będą ciąć i kląć :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo dziękuję za te ciepłe słowa pod naszym adresem. Jest mi niezmiernie miło jeżeli moje wypowiedzi są w jakimś stopniu pomocne. Na tym polega sens Forum.
 Każde wykonanie folią będzie dobre bo to folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna. Paski folii (dobrej folii) powinny mieć szerokość 40 cm po 20 na stronę. Zapraszam do odwiedzenia mojego wątku "Dach w dobrych rękach" w dziale "Ogłoszenia drobne". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

A tak  mniej więcej powinni wykonać przykrycie rozciętej kalenicy. 
Papa podparta w miarę gęsto w celu zabezpieczenia przed oklapnięciem...

----------


## Jan P.

Ja daję blachę , na wspornikach z bl. Jan

----------


## Krzychu019

> A tak  mniej więcej powinni wykonać przykrycie rozciętej kalenicy. 
> Papa podparta w miarę gęsto w celu zabezpieczenia przed oklapnięciem...


Wielkie dzięki za zdjęcia, od razu widać jak ma być to wykonane, szkoda że moi dekarze nie pofatygowali się by znaleźć takie zdjęcia bądź zapytać kogoś jeśli sami nie wiedzieli jak to wykonać  :sad:  Niestety u nas bardzo mało domów robi się z pełnym deskowaniem wiec i wiedza jest dużo mniejsza i mimo że dekarze byli ok, zgrani, bardzo szybko i sprawnie wszystko im poszło to jednak gościu powiedział że woli zostawić papę i nie rozcinać w kalenicy bo musi się dopytać by nie zrobić źle. Dobrze że płyty się nie schodzą i zostawiona jest wystarczająca przerwa. 

Tyle że dach jest zrobiony a to nie jest dograne i teraz dobre pytanie jak to zrobić patrząc że z zewnątrz wszystko jest skończone ... przyjść przyjdą ale da się jakoś tylko od wewnątrz wykonać czy lepiej ściągać gąsiory? Od wewnątrz przy giblach jest mało miejsca więc będzie ciężko, na środku dachu jest komin, też jest zostawiona mała przerwa, czy też ma tam być papa rozcięta?

Załączam zdjęcie od wewnątrz i proszę o poradę jak to ugryźć, przy okazji również muszę podziękować bo dzięki temu forum i wypowiedziom Panów można się wiele dowiedzieć co jest niezwykle ważne dla mnie bo daje chociaż małą kontrolę nad tym co się dzieje  :smile:  

Dołączam się również do pytania jak ma wyglądać wlot wentylacji - ocieplenie nie może dochodzić, musi być zostawiona szczelina, jak duża, czy na całej długości? (mam dwuspad z dwoma dużymi giblami), jak wykończyć by wygladało estetycznie i było zabezpieczone przed owadami?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

Witam,

Pan Andrzej zaleca kontrłaty o grubości 3-4 cm dal dobrej wentylacji połaci. Jaka wymiary powinna miec łata i czy ma równiez wpływ na wentylację połaci ?

----------


## [email protected]

Pytanie z innej beczki.
Czy stosował ktoś z was pełne deskowanie przy wiązarach?
Są jakieś przeciwwskazania?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma żadnych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Jaka wymiary powinna miec łata i czy ma równiez wpływ na wentylację połaci ?


Nie ma wpływu na wentylację. Jej przekrój zależy od rozstawu krokwi i ciężaru pokrycia oraz kąta nachylenia połaci. Pod blachodachówkę wystarczy czasami łata 5x3 cm natomiast pod dachówkę typowe przekroje to 6x4 lub 5x5 cm stosuje się czasem oszczędnie 5x4 cm.  Gdy pochylenie połaci <30* to 5x5 cm natomiast gdy >30* to 6x4 cm przy założeniu, że rozstaw krokwi nie przekracza 90 cm. Raz miałem taki przypadek, że producent wiązarów na fragmencie dachu zastosował rozstaw 125 cm a krycie dachu było karpiówką w koronkę. Aby nie wystąpiło tzw. łódkowanie połaci musiałem zastosować łaty o przekroju 8x8 cm. Powierzchnia dachu miała 600 m2. To co zaoszczędził inwestor na wiązarach stracił z nawiązką na łatach. Ja miałem dodatkową robotę bo gwoździe do bicia łat musiały mieć długość 15 cm i końcówki łat musiałem nawiercać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Speedex

Co do tego, że nie ma wpływu na wentylację również się zgadzam. Ogólnie widać, że Andrzej się zna. Ja go pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## karolek75

> Nie ma wpływu na wentylację. Jej przekrój zależy od rozstawu krokwi i ciężaru pokrycia oraz kąta nachylenia połaci. Pod blachodachówkę wystarczy czasami łata 5x3 cm natomiast pod dachówkę typowe przekroje to 6x4 lub 5x5 cm stosuje się czasem oszczędnie 5x4 cm.  Gdy pochylenie połaci <30* to 5x5 cm natomiast gdy >30* to 6x4 cm przy założeniu, że rozstaw krokwi nie przekracza 90 cm. Raz miałem taki przypadek, że producent wiązarów na fragmencie dachu zastosował rozstaw 125 cm a krycie dachu było karpiówką w koronkę. Aby nie wystąpiło tzw. łódkowanie połaci musiałem zastosować łaty o przekroju 8x8 cm. Powierzchnia dachu miała 600 m2. To co zaoszczędził inwestor na wiązarach stracił z nawiązką na łatach. Ja miałem dodatkową robotę bo gwoździe do bicia łat musiały mieć długość 15 cm i końcówki łat musiałem nawiercać. Pozdrawiam.


U mnie max rozstaw krokwi to do 98 cm, bo jest nieregularny: generalnie jest ponizej 90 ale mam obok siebie 98+98 o kilka krokwi dalej 96+96 . Jakich łatem zatem powinienem uzyc?
Dach bedzie płytowany MFP lub innymi plytami.

Inny temat: czy ktos ma jakies doswiadczenie badz wyrobiona opinie nt. plyt z Kronopolu KRONOTEC DP50 ?

----------


## Krzychu019

Panie Andrzeju co doradziłby Pan na mój problem który opisałem powyżej? da się to jakoś ugryźć od wewnątrz czy trzeba demontować z zewnątrz? 

Dodatkowe pytanie odnośnie przerwy między deskami a wełną - jak duża powinna być? mam 18-ski, jeśli użyje wełny 15 to 3 cm będzie wystarczająco?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Od środka można jedynie wyciąć papę jednak nie da zabezpieczyć przed ewentualnym przeciekiem. Przy zastosowaniu dobrej taśmy kalenicowej pod gąsiorami groźba takiego przecieku jest nie wielka. Reasumując wyciąć papę i obserwować jak po którejś zimie nastąpi przeciek demontaż gąsiorów, taśmy i ostatniego rzędu dachówek nieunikniony.  Szczelina 3 cm jest OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Jakich łat zatem powinienem uzyc?
> Dach bedzie płytowany MFP lub innymi plytami.


Typowych. Nie masz bardzo ciężkiego pokrycia. Mając pełne deskowanie lub płytę OSB zawsze można zastosować dodatkową kontrłatę pomiędzy krokwiami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karolek75

Jeszcze o wentylacji połaci - zastosowanie głębszych kontraltem 4/6 powinno iść w  parze z większym przekrojem otworu wołowego pod dachówkę. Zakładam ze to rowniez powinno byc 4 cm. Do płaskiej dachówki stosuje sie grzebienie z kratka wentylacyjna, ale to zazwyczaj tylko 2,5 cm. Jak to rozwiązać lepiej i ładniej - z rynna nisko wisząca i wlotem pod dachówka, czy z wlotem pod rynna ?

----------


## karolek75

> Brakuje wiedzy i rozwiązań w wykonaniu otworów wentylacji wlotowej pod okapem dla dachów z pełnym deskowaniem. 
> 
> Sąsiad ma na dachu wstępne krycie z płyty trocinowej. Ocieplenie budynku dochodzi do płyty - nie wykonano żadnej wentylacji. Obecnie ma wykonywane ocieplenie poddasza i wełna dociskana jest do tej płyty. Sąsiad nie interesuje się budową, mieszka za granicą. Ale gdzie jest elementarna wiedza wykonawców?
> 
> No nic. Ja będę chciał wykonać otwory wentylacyjne pod nadbitką. Chciałbym jakoś je zabezpieczyć przed owadami oraz zyskać odrobinę estetyki. Niestety na rynku nie ma rozwiązań. Znalazłem propozycję zastosowania listwy z otworami dochodzącą do nadbitki:
> 
> Załącznik 278118
> 
> 
> Pytanie czy wentylacja ma być od krokwi do krokwi?


Nie potępialbym tak w czambuł  braku wentylacji pod płyta. Sa producenci systemów, którzy oferuja takie rozwiazanie szczególnie w połączeniu z izolacja z celulozy lub wełna drzewna. Ja bede miał tak wlasnie,  a analiza cieplno-wilgotnosciowa pokazuje pełne bezpieczeństwo. Warunek to odpowiednia paroizolacji od wewnątrz, odpowiednio wysoka paroprzepuszczalnosc płyty ( deski odpadają ) i wentylacja połaci pod dachówka.

Co to za listwa i gdzie można to kupić ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Do płaskiej dachówki stosuje się samą kratkę okapu (bez grzebieni bo nie są potrzebne). Radzę taka ze stopkami. Takie zdławienie przy wlocie nie zablokuje przepływu. Powiedzmy, że będzie to jakaś forma kryzy. Należy pamiętać, że przez połączenia dachówek pomiędzy zamkami też wpływa powietrze. Nie ma technicznej możliwości ani takie potrzeby aby idealnie wykonać paroizolację. Para wodna dociera do izolacji cieplnej również z zewnątrz właśnie szczeliną wentylacyjną. Kierunek przepływu pary wodnej zależy od bardzo wielu czynników. Nie ufałbym tak bezgranicznie celulozie i wełnie drzewnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Będę niedługo ocieplał budynek... dojadę wełną pod deski i ciągle nie mam koncepcji czym wykończyć szczelinę. Człowiek od ociepleń nie ma pomysłu, bo praktycznie nie spotyka ostatnio dachów deskowanych a jak już to i tak wszyscy dojeżdżają wełną do samej deski... Budynki ociepla już wiele lat, ale z uwagą słuchał mojej przemowy odnośnie konieczności pozostawienia szczeliny wentylacyjnej dla wlotu powietrza.... tak więc temat w budownictwie jest pomijany.

ps. Jakie otworki w ewentualnej listwie być powinny, żeby np. osy nie wchodziły... 4 mm wystarczy, mniej ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W szczelinie wskazane jest zastosowanie siatki na owady. Ewentualny brak wlotu to poważne konsekwencje dla konstrukcji dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karolek75

> Do płaskiej dachówki stosuje się samą kratkę okapu (bez grzebieni bo nie są potrzebne). Radzę taka ze stopkami. Takie zdławienie przy wlocie nie zablokuje przepływu. Powiedzmy, że będzie to jakaś forma kryzy. Należy pamiętać, że przez połączenia dachówek pomiędzy zamkami też wpływa powietrze. Nie ma technicznej możliwości ani takie potrzeby aby idealnie wykonać paroizolację. Para wodna dociera do izolacji cieplnej również z zewnątrz właśnie szczeliną wentylacyjną. Kierunek przepływu pary wodnej zależy od bardzo wielu czynników. Nie ufałbym tak bezgranicznie celulozie i wełnie drzewnej. Pozdrawiam.


Trafna uwaga - dachowki szczelne z pewnoscia nie sa. Co do celulozy, bo taka mam miec dokladnie - temat sprawdzony doswiadczalnie u kolegi. I dobrze obczytany na zagranicznych  forach, bo tam stosuja to od lat. Nie mam watpliwosci. Ale za pare lat napisze o swoich doswiadczeniach.

----------


## karolek75

> W szczelinie wskazane jest zastosowanie siatki na owady. Ewentualny brak wlotu to poważne konsekwencje dla konstrukcji dachu. Pozdrawiam.


Czyli na kratke wentylacyjna jeszcze siatke na owady ? Czy cos krece ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Otwór wlotowy powinien być zabezpieczony siatką na owady (moskitierą). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Dziękuje za odpowiedź.

Czyli wystarczy wtopić pasek siatki przeciw owadziej w klej i dosunąć do deskowania? Czy może jest potrzebny "stelaż" np.  w  postaci paska wróblówki?

... Jaką odległość należy zostawi pomiędzy wełną a deskami - 1 - 2 cm... Chodzi o to, żeby wełna ocieplająca ściany nie zasłoniła otworów, a może stosuje się  dylatacje pomiędzy wełną a deskami?  W sytuacji kiedy nie ma jeszcze ocieplenia poddasza jest dojdzie i można to zrealizować choćby od wnętrza domu ?

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szczelina wlotowa minimum 2 cm. Izolacja dachu powinna połączyć się z izolacją ściany (zasada ciągłości izolacji). Siateczka może być zwinięta w rulon i umieszczona w szczelinie. Dodatkowo można dociągnąć do desek siatkę od elewacji. Oczywiście można również zastosować jako dodatkową barierę kratkę wentylacyjną okapu bez grzebienia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rafał2011

Przy piance można robić szczelinę 2cm natomiast przy wełnie minimum 3cm.

----------


## rafał2011

oczywiście że można http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6629256

----------


## Krzychu019

> Tak mniej więcej wygląda od spodu rozcięcie w kalenicy, jeszcze przed kryciem papą
> 
> Załącznik 280566
> 
> A tak mniej więcej zrealizowane jest przykrycie kalenicy papą, zapewniające wentylacje
> 
> Załącznik 280569


Witam,

Panie Andrzeju dziękuję za porady, cieśle przyszli i poprawili wylot. Mam jeszcze pytanie jak przy takim ułożeniu jak na powyższym rysunku ma być ułożony i złapany gąsior? Gąsior powinien być przykręcony, z tego co pamiętam otwór jest na szczycie i szpilka powinna iść pionowo w dół tyle że przy takim układzie nie ma jej do czego przymocować. Jak to powinno być wykonane żeby nie było sytuacji że przy pierwszej lepszej burzy gąsiorki odfruną?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Należy zamontować wsporniki łaty kalenicowej w kalenicy gdzie schodzą się wierzchołki krokwi. Na wspornikach montuje się łatę kalenicową, na niej taśmę pod gąsiory i gąsiory. Tył gąsiora wraz z klamerką mocujemy do łaty kalenicowej. Następny gąsior wpinamy w klamerkę poprzedniego a tył wraz z klamerką mocujemy do łaty itd. Tylko pierwszy gąsior mocujemy od góry wkrętem i zabezpieczamy silikonem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## karolek75

Tam gdzie sie schodza wierzchołki krokwi, ale mozna jeszcze zastosowac wspornik na blachach a nie na gwozdziu.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Należy zamontować wsporniki łaty kalenicowej w kalenicy gdzie schodzą się wierzchołki krokwi. Na wspornikach montuje się łatę kalenicową, na niej taśmę pod gąsiory i gąsiory. .


Takie zdjęcie obrazujące znalazłem... jako-tako zrobili, gąsiory jeszcze nie odleciały

----------


## Odysss

> A tak mniej więcej zrealizowane jest przykrycie kalenicy papą, zapewniające wentylacje
> 
> Załącznik 280569


Wg mnie jest to bledne rozwiazanie, bo niby jak powietrze ma przechodzic pomiedzy łatą a dachówką ?


A moje pytanie, czy folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna polozona bezposrednio na papie pod kontrlata bedzie wystarczajaco wentylowac? 
Dziekuje, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Takie wykonanie jak na rysunku jest nie poprawne. Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna na papie spełni swoje zadanie. Najlepiej jak folia będzie zamontowana w połowie grubości kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Faktycznie, 

Poprawiłem schemat, pasek papy, żeby  nie oklapł  podpierają krótkie listewki , nie ma tam już żadnej łaty 



A tak w rzeczywistości to wyglądało:

----------


## hokejgk1

I takim o to sposobem zablokowałes sobie w jakims stopniu wentylację pomiędzy (papa dachówka) - przyjdzie poziomo łata na ten podparty pas papy (ostatnia łata na której oparte są pierwsze dachówki pod gasiorami) i zostaje tam tylko szczelina tyle co fala na dachówce  :smile: 

A jak powinn być wielka szczelina wylotowa pomiędzy wałną a deskowaniem (na deskowaniu papa) - załuszmy że mamy doczynieenia z krokwiami dochodzacymi do kosza lub narożnej ...

----------


## Krzychu019

> I takim o to sposobem zablokowałes sobie w jakims stopniu wentylację pomiędzy (papa dachówka) - przyjdzie poziomo łata na ten podparty pas papy (ostatnia łata na której oparte są pierwsze dachówki pod gasiorami) i zostaje tam tylko szczelina tyle co fala na dachówce 
> 
> A jak powinn być wielka szczelina wylotowa pomiędzy wałną a deskowaniem (na deskowaniu papa) - załuszmy że mamy doczynieenia z krokwiami dochodzacymi do kosza lub narożnej ...


Hmm to jak tak naprawdę poprawnie powinno to wyglądać, mógłby ktoś zamieścić podobny schemat z poprawnym wykonaniem? bo już sam nie wiem jak powinno być .... 

PS dzięki za opis mocowania gąsiorów  :smile: 

1. Pytanie odnośnie ocieplenia styropianem - jaki styropian, klej i siatkę polecacie?
Wykonawca poleca styropian bołmit ze słowacji wspólczynnik 0.4, klej do styr. mitech, jaką siatke? ake albo apima? (nazwy mogę mylić bo to ze słyszenia, dopiero będę wyszukiwał). 

2. Jak z otworami wentylacyjnymi bo jedni mówią że tylko dla większych budynków i żeby nie robić, inni przeciwnie by robić?

3. Jakie zakończenie przy gruncie? styropian wpuszczony do ziemi czy na listwie powyżej gruntu?

Jeśli ktoś ma linki do dobrych stron odnośnie ocieplania będę wdzięczny  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile: )

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czytasz czasem uważnie? Napisałem Ci przecież, że ta papa powinna się znaleźć w połowie grubości kontrłaty. Czy spodziewasz się, że na Twoje pytania odpowie dekarz?  :no: Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sprzecik23

zdecydowalismy się na dach z pełnym deskowaniem + papa. ostatnio zauważyłem, że dach od strony północnej jest cały dzień mokry i skrapla się do środka (bądź cieknie z zewnątrz czego nie moge w 100 stwierdzić gdyż tego nie widzę) Czy ktoś orientuje się jak to będzie po przykryciu blachą lub dachówką? Czy nie będzie z tym żadnego problemu? Czy nie będzie zawilgocenia wełny? Czy może warto od środka wyłożyć membranę i czy w ogóle takową się wykłada?

----------


## Jan P.

Czy jest wentylacje na poddaszu. Jeśli tak to masz podziurawiony dach tymi blaszkami. Jan

----------


## sprzecik23

No wentylacja jest  bo na poddaszu jeszcze nic niema wiatr sobie chula stan surowy.

----------


## karolek75

Zadnej wentylacji w kalenicy i papa???

----------


## sprzecik23

> Zadnej wentylacji w kalenicy i papa???


sory ale nie kumam

----------


## karolek75

Cofnij sie kilka postow do gory, tam piotrek0m wrzucal schemat. A dyskusja  na temat wentylacji wielokrotnie sie powtarza, wiec warta watek dokladniej przeczytac.
A co do twojego problemu - wg Mistrza Jana - masz podziurawiony dach.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Stan pokazany na zdjęciu jest stanem oczekiwania na krycie docelowe czyli na tą chwile wykonany jest poprawnie. Oczywiście problemem będą te podkładki. W trakcie wykonywania łacenia dachu dekarz powinien je usunąć a miejsca ich pobytu uszczelnić lub uszczelnić bez usuwania. W trakcie łacenia wykonuje się otwór w kalenicy. W tym przypadku trzeba będzie wyciąć papę i deski. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Odysss

znalazlem tez cos takiego:

zdjecie ze strony : 
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Dom-w-Ak...81.html&st=150

Wiele dobrych porad, a w tym przypadku blad?

Czy zagiecia krawedzi na koszu blaszanym nie podnosza dachowki?  w ktoryms miejscu widzialem ze w latach robi sie naciecia na kosz, a jak jest to w praktyce ? Dziekuje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście wykonanie tej kalenicy nie jest poprawne bo skutecznie blokuje wentylację połaci i izolacji cieplnej. Przytoczony watek pokazuje realizację jakiegoś domu. Przy wykonaniu dachu tego domu popełniono kilka błędów oraz zastosowano trochę nieodpowiednie materiały (choć powszechnie stosowane) np. blacha koszowa, taśma pod gąsiory, uszczelki klinowe. Bardzo dobra okrągła uszczelka przejścia rury kominka (stosowana do folii mogła być też w tym przypadku do papy) została źle zamontowana gdyż nie daje gwarancji szczelności. Należy jednak zwrócić uwagę na poprawnie wykonany okap natomiast bardzo źle kosz. Odgięcie blachy koszowej nie uniesie dachówek bo można je i należy bardziej przygiąć  a dachówkę jak będzie trochę piała podszlifować. Można również wykonać tzw. pogłębiony kosz, w którym już nic nie będzie przeszkadzać.
Irbis wspaniale wykonuje krycie strzechą ale jak widać trochę mniej ma doświadczenia z dachówką. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## T0MII

> Przytoczony watek pokazuje realizację jakiegoś domu. Przy wykonaniu dachu tego domu popełniono kilka błędów oraz zastosowano trochę nieodpowiednie materiały (choć powszechnie stosowane) np. blacha koszowa, taśma pod gąsiory, uszczelki klinowe.


Andrzeju a możesz powiedzieć co złego jest w zastosowanej taśmie pod gąsiory? Czy chodzi tylko o to że jest to tania taśma przeznaczona głównie dla deweloperów?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nic złego poza tym, że występuje w niej nietrwała folia. Stosuję taśmy jednorodne czyli np. całe aluminiowe lub miedziane wówczas jej żywotność jest porównywalna z dachówką. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gspdibbler

Witam wszystkich.

Przeczytałem wątek (całe 50 stron) , przeczytałem też wątek o folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej i jeszcze kilka innych.
(żeby nie krzyczeli, że wpada nowy i zadaje te same pytania co poprzedni).

Będzie pełne deskowanie i papa, na to ceramiczna optima z creatona, dach dwuspadowy 36 stopni, trochę okapów z nadbitką podpartych na drewnianych słupach, w sumie 180 metrów kwadratowych.
Jeden komin, 2 lub 3 kominki wentylacyjne, wyłaz i ława dla kominiarza .

Na razie są ściany szczytowe,  z wieńca wystają szpilki na murłaty, drewno na więźbę leży na placu.

Chciałbym w miarę szybko móc zareagować jeśli ekipa wykonująca zacznie coś robić źle.
Nie zależy mi na wytknięciu im błędów już po robocie tylko na szybkim i skutecznym poprawieniu zanim zepsują.
Wiedzy za bardzo nie mam więc liczę na pomoc forum.
Czy mogę w tym wątku na bieżąco wklejać zdjęcia , zadawać pytania itp. czy założyć własny (i czy ktoś zechce tam zaglądać  :wink:  )  ?

----------


## Zdanek

> Dach, na którym najprędzej folia padła miał 5 lat, następne to 7, 9, 12,15 lat. Przy dość stromym dachu i w miarę szczelnym pokryciu degradacja może być niezauważalna. Mój najstarszy dach, który kryłem folią ma 18 i nie mam sygnałów aby coś przeciekało. Trzeba mieć nadzieję, że będzie dobrze czego życzę. Najlepszym sprawdzianem na szczelność wykonanego krycia wstępnego jest  deszcz. Kolejne zdjęcie z poprawianego dachu w Opolu pokazuje zdechłą kunę, która ugrzęzła  pomiędzy łatami (centrum Opola). Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju czy te folie które wtedy Pan montował były markowych producentów Tyvek, Dorken ??
Czy któryś z tych dachów miał zakładane folie na pełne deskowanie ?

Jak ocenia Pan żywotność takiej folii na pełnym deskowaniu pod dachówką ceramiczną, a jak papy ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pierwsze folie, które zakładałem to były folie zbrojone i nie były wysokoparoprzepuszczalne. Montowałem je pod blachodachówkę czyli pod pokrycie bardzo szczelne. Natomiast pierwsze folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalne, które montowałem były sygnowane przez producenta pokrycia, dla którego wykonywała to inna firma anonimowo tak było np. u ISOLI. Natomiast na kilku dachach zamontowałem produkty Tyvek i puki co nie mam żadnych sygnałów. Tak pisałem wcześniej przy stromym dachu  od 40* ujemne sjawiska mogą być długo nie zauważalne. Natomiast montaż folii na pełnym deskowaniu uważam za totalne nieporozumienie. Jak folia to po co deski? Jak deski to papa! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zdanek

Panie Andrzeju dziękuję za cenne wskazówki tuż przed deskowaniem mojego dachu.
Jestem tylko skromnym inwestorem ale z zebranych informacji mogę odopowiedzieć Panu dlaczego folia na deskowanie:

Otóż pełne deskowanie dachu uważam za niezbędne. Załączone zdjęcia przez Pana z kunami które przegryzają folię potwierdzają moje spostrzeżenie. Taką folię mogą podziurawić osy zakładające gniazdu, szerszenie, ptaszki, szczury itp. Ja mieszkam na wsi i cała ta menażeria grasuje w mojej okolicy  :wink: 
Tak więc robienie oszczędności rzędu 2-3 tys na deskowaniu może nam przynieść koszty rzędu 40-50tys (wymiana zamokniętej wełny, zrywanie mokrych karton gipsów demontaż i montaż dachówki), moim zdaniem nie warto ryzykować.

Przyjmujemy założenie że nowe folie te z gwarancją 15 lub 30 lat rzeczywiście są w stanie wytrzymać powiedzmy połowę życia dachówki a więc 50 lat. Chociaż tego nikt empirycznie jeszcze nie udowodnił (producenci folii tych co nie wytrzymały 10 lat też pewnie reklamowali swoje folie jako niezniszczalne  :wink:  )

Przy takim założeniu umieszczenie foli na deskowaniu w porównaniu do papy na deskowaniu to:
1. Zlikwidowanie 2cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskowaniem, wełnę można układać do samych desek.
2. Oszczędność traconego ciepła z powodu wentylacji tej szczeliny, ile tego ciepła tracimy tego nie wiem ale logicznym jest fakt iż jakaś oszczędność będzie.
3. Brak konieczności fachowego wykonania otworów wentylacyjnych w przypadku błędów w wentylowaniu deski pewnie zaczną gnić - kolejny problem który unikamy.
4. Folia ułożona na deskach jest trwalszą barierą dla kuny i innych zwierzątek choć nadal może zostać uszkodzona.
5. Deska od góry przylegająca do papy też może gnić na styku z papą, w przypadku foli tego ryzyka nie ma.

Ja osobiście wybrałem jednak papę na deskowaniu a to z tego względu że nie ma żadnych badań potwierdzających iż te markowe folie wytrzymują 50 lat na dachu. Za 50 lat będziemy wiedzieli czy to produkt sprawdzony czy może producenci folii znów napiszą że owszem folie 1 generacji były słabe, drugiej też ale tu oto mamy 3 generację która jest super i wytrzyma 100lat  :wink: 

ps. Mój dekarz też poprawiał dachy po foliach 1 generacji.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma żadnej gwarancji, że dzisiejsze folie wytrzymają 15~30 lat bo nie ma choćby jednego dachu z takim stażem. Te gwarancje oparte są na przyspieszonych, laboratoryjnych procesach starzenia. Nie uwzględniają w żadnym stopniu oddziaływania na folię naturalnego światła, na które żadna z produkowanych obecnie folii nie jest odporna. Podane pięć argumentów jest z gruntu chybionych! 
ad. 1. Zlikwidowanie szczeliny spowoduje zawilgocenie desek a przez to ich zaciśnięcie co z kolei całkowicie zablokuje przepływ pary wodnej i w dłuższym czasie degradację drewna.
ad. 2. Od ochrony cieplnej jest izolacja cieplna więc twierdzenie, że przepływ w szczelinie odbiera ciepło jest nieporozumieniem tym bardziej, że ten przepływ jest laminarny a nie burzliwy.
ad. 3. Nie można zakładać, że przy wykonaniu szczelin zostaną popełnione błędy bo równie dobrze można by przyjąć założenie, że przy wykonywaniu ław fundamentowych takie błędy zostaną popełnione. Przy takim rozumowaniu należy przyjąć, że folia na deskowaniu zostanie źle ułożona.
ad. 4. Barierą chroniącą izolację cieplną przed wymienionymi złoczyńcami są deski natomiast folia nadal jest narażona na zniszczenie.
ad. 5. W przypadku złego wykonania deski zostaną zniszczone bez względu na rodzaj krycia wstępnego.
Folia jest bardzo cienkim materiałem i ta cienkość uniemożliwia uzyskanie szczelności pod kontrłatami. Z tego powodu wełna nie powinna być dosuwana do foli a folia powinna być montowana w lekkim zwisie około 5 mm pomiędzy krokwiami. Taki montaż gwarantuje spływ wody środkiem foli chroniąc przed kapilarnym podciąganiem wody pod kontrłatami. Z tego też powodu montaż folii na pełnym deskowaniu jest błędem. 
Reasumując wykonanie dachu podobnie jak innych fragmentów budynku zawsze należy powierzyć doświadczonym wykonawcom. Nie zawsze się to udaje co najlepiej obrazują zdjęcia i wpisy na tym Forum. Życzę trafnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zdanek

Panie Andrzeju
ad.1 O tym nie pomyślałem, rzeczywiście aby tego uniknąć w takim przypadku należy robić większe odstępy między deskami niż standardowo, tak aby między wilgotnymi deskami też była szczelina.
ad2. Podejrzewam że przy grubej ilości wełny 20-30cm jest to bardzo znikoma wartość, ale jest. Producenci folii (np Dorken) piszą że jest to oszczędność rzędu 9% na energię grzewczą, ale w to też ciężko mi uwierzyć, no chyba że ktoś ma 5cm wełny na poddaszu  :wink: 
ad3. Zgadza się ale im prostsza konstrukcja tym więcej błędów można uniknąć i to jest fakt
ad4. Zgadza się, zastanawiam się tylko czy papy przypadkiem też nie przegryzają ? Szczur potrafi przegryźć siatki metalowe a papa to dla niego pikuś  :wink: 
ad5. Rzeczywiście miejsca pod kontrłatami wymagają doszczelnienia i można to zapewnić specjalnymi taśmami lub klejem w płynie pod kontrłaty np. Dorken produkuje takie. W papie też się robi dziury nabijając kontrłaty i też smaruje się lepikiem kontrłatę od spodu aby uszczelnić to miejsce.

Przy powyższych założeniach moim zdaniem montaż na deskowaniu nie jest błędem, pozostaje problem zwierzaków i promieni UV które to mogą niszczyć folię a producenci folii dają tylko 6-12 miesięcy odporność UV na produkowane folie.

Tyle się nabroniłem folii ale na swój dach wybrałem papę z uwagi na fakt iż rozwiązanie to nie jest przetestowane w praktyce i krótki okres odporności UV.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> . Producenci folii (np Dorken) piszą że jest to oszczędność rzędu 9%... UV.


Z całym szacunkiem dla Dorkena  podtrzymam swoją opinię będę twierdził, że to demagogiczne i bzdurne szacunki. Jak będą poparte wiarygodnymi badaniami co tak na prawdę jest bardzo trudne to zmienię zdanie. Zjawisko tzw. wychładzania warstwy izolacji cieplnej można zrozumieć w wentylowanej ścianie szkieletowej gdzie przy profesjonalnym wykonaniu czyli otworów wlotowych na dole ściany i wylotowych na górze (tak jest to wykonane w moim domu szkieletowym a w innych prawie nie istnieje) jest pionowy przepływ i tu uzasadnione byłoby zastosowanie tzw. "wiatroizolacji". Ja nie mam takiej wiatroizolacji i zjawiska przewiewania ścian nie obserwuję. Bez wątpienia wystąpi ono gdy elewacja jest wykonana sidingiem. Natomiast pod folią dachową nie ma wlotów ani wylotów (dach jest wentylowany nad folią O ile w ogóle jest wentylowany) mamy zatem zastój powietrza czyli dodatkową warstwę izolacji cieplnej. Kolejny raz powtórzę o ile występują przepływy to są to przepływy laminarne (bardzo powolne, ślamazarne, pełzające) a nie burzliwe (prędkie, dynamiczne). Dodam jeszcze, że deklarowane wartości współczynnika Sd nie pochodzą z badań a z wyliczeń. Oczywiście moja wypowiedź nie jest kierowana do entuzjastów folii ale do tych, którzy mają wątpliwości przed podjęciem decyzji. Być może te argumenty będą pomocne do podjęcia właściwej.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

Pytanko do fachowców.
Chcę jeszcze w tym roku przykryć dach ,będzie OSB3- 10/12 mm,papa podkładowa + dachówka.
Jak wygląda kwestia montowania płyt OSB i kładzenie papy w warunkach atmosferycznych jakie mamy obecnie.Rano jest zimno,w dzień wilgotno.
Producent zaleca temp>5*C,suche podłoże
Robić czy czekać do wiosny?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Robić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

A co z wilgocią ,która będzie na płytach przed położeniem papy?

----------


## Odysss

Folie na koncacch wywija sie na laty, a jak jest w przypadku papy ? U tego Pana co wrzucilem wczesniej, wyglada na ucieta rowno z latami. Pzdr

----------


## gspdibbler

Czy można rozcięcie w papie w kalenicy (szczelinę między połaciami) przykryć wygiętym arkuszem blachy zamiast papy?
Papę trzeba podpierać między kontrłatami żeby nie obwisała, stąd pomysł blachy.
Są możliwe jeszcze jakieś inne rozwiązania?
NA dachu ma być dachówka ceramiczna kładziona raczej od razu, bez czekania

----------


## bracki88

przy wbijaniu gwoździ kalenicowych może być ciężko

----------


## gspdibbler

A szerokość tej "czapki" w kalenicy powinna być mniej więcej szerokości rolki papy czy może więcej albo mniej?
Więcej pewnie ograniczy podwiewanie śniegu ale ograniczy też wentylację...

----------


## bracki88

Nie wydaje Ci się, że jak będzie za szerokie to papa klapnie i nici z prześwitu? :smile:

----------


## gspdibbler

Jak będzie skutecznie podparte na całym odcinku który ma przykrywać  to chyba nie klapnie, co.
Żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli - pytam jak szerokim pasem papy (czy czegoś innego)  nakryć rozcięcie w kalenicy, a nie w jakich odległściach mają być rozmieszczone podpórki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

20 cm na stronę. Nawet jak klapnie to nic złego się nie stanie bo nigdy nie zasłoni szczeliny, a jak klapnie to umożliwi wentylacje pokrycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Czy przy strychu nieocieplonym dla dachu deskowanego i pokrytego papą należy wykonać szczelinę w kalenicy? Wydaje mi się to zbędne, tym bardziej jeśli zapewniona jest minimalna wymiana powietrza na poddaszu nieużytkowym.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A w czym przeszkadza Ci ta szczelina? Jakoś ten strych musi być wentylowany. Jak nie szczelina to przynajmniej jeden lub dwa kominki wentylacyjne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

W sumie w niczym. Zastanawiam się czy w kalenicy dać podłużnicę i wtedy będą dwa kominki, czy krokwie dać na mijankę ,a wtedy otworzył bym kalenicę. W literaturze oby dwa rozwiązania są słuszne. Mam w sumie 4 kominki. Jeden pójdzie do pionu wentylacyjnego, dwa do wentylacji strychu i jeden do wentylacji poddasza nieużytkowego garażu. Kominki te są ozdobą dachu więc raczej skłonie się do ich zastosowania.

Gdzie najlepiej umieścić takie kominki, tzn. na jakiej wysokości od szczytu? (Dach kopertowy z 1m kalenicą)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gspdibbler

U mnie dach się robi i mam takie pytanie : wykonawcy chcą od samego dołu w miarę deskowania (na początku nadbitka) od razu warstwa po warstwie rozwijać papę i na to bić kontrłaty i łaty  , tak żeby mogli po nich chodzić przy układaniu kolejnych warstw
Niestety będzie się to chyba wiązało z cięciem kontrłat na kawałki (nie da się położyć całej kontrłaty jeśli ma się tylko najniższy pas papy - czy można tak robić?

Dla mnie (dla laika) jest to jakieś marnowanie materiału i zmniejszanie sztywności dachu - kontrłata pocięta i przybita do krokwi nie będzie miała tej sztywności co krokiew plus kontrłata w całości.

----------


## kater-acme

mówisz, że deseczka o przekroju lekko kilkanaście razy mniejszym niż krokiew będzie miała jakikolwiek wpływ na sztywność? 10 cm2 vs 126 cm2 (albo i więcej)

kontrłata ma zapewnić dystans, ma być podłożem do wbicia łat, ewentualnie wyrównać płaszczyznę - ale żeby jakieś funkcje konstrukcyjne odgrywała?

weź no toto w łapy i powyginaj, zobaczysz jak lekko idzie  :smile: 

o ile dobrze pamiętam u mnie też właśnie kawałkami jechali, a fachmana miałem naprawdę dobrego

----------


## stefan_ems

Witam.
Proszę odpowiedzieć na pytanie: Czy połać dachowa pokazana na zdjęciu jest typu szczelnego czy nieszczelnego dla pary wodnej?
Krycie wstępne stanowi paroprzepuszczalna membrana dachowa na deskowaniu.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Będzie szczelna i dla tego zostawili Ci szczelinę w kalenicy. Jak deski zawilgotnieją to się zacisną i przepływ pary wodnej będzie wyłącznie przez szczelinę w kalenicy. Gdyby deski były bite ażurowo (z przerwami) to co innego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stefan_ems

> Będzie szczelna i dla tego zostawili Ci szczelinę w kalenicy. Jak deski zawilgotnieją to się zacisną i przepływ pary wodnej będzie wyłącznie przez szczelinę w kalenicy. Gdyby deski były bite ażurowo (z przerwami) to co innego. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję Panie Andrzeju. 
Czyli nawet przez myśl niech mi nie przechodzi pomysł wypełniania całej przestrzeni między krokwiowej wełną (skalną), tak?
Nawet w przypadku starannie zrobionej paro izolacji pod wełną?
Dodam jeszcze, że w budynku będzie WM.
Pzdr.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Popełniłeś już błąd stosując folię na deskowanie staraj się już wuecej błędów nie popełniać bo może Cię to w przyszłości drogo kosztować. Dosunięcie wełny do desek może choć nie musi doprowadzić do trwałego ich zawilgocenia oraz co bardziej groźne do zawilgocenia krokwi. W dłuższym okresie może to skutkować ich degradacją. A co stoi na przeszkodzie abyś wykonał tą szczelinę? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stefan_ems

> Popełniłeś już błąd stosując folię na deskowanie.


A tam zaraz błąd. Na czym ma ten błąd polegać? Na trwałości krycia wstępnego? Nigdzie w Europie papa nie ma takiego bytu jak w PL. Nie wiem z czego to wynika. Wiem tylko, że wielu się "sparzyło" na membranie wątłej jakości, zakładanej w latach '80 \ '90. No i tanio miało być. Dziś ona się sypie i straszy a wykonawcy mają powód do lansowania jedynego słusznego rozwiązania z papą.
Nie wyobrażam sobie przykrywania konstrukcji dachowej szczelnym kondomem. To może i jest najlepsze i najtrwalsze rozwiązanie pokrycia dachowego - absolutnie tego nie wykluczam. Ma tylko jedną wadę: Nie wybacza błędu właśnie przy wentylowaniu konstrukcji pod deskami a nad izolacją termiczną.




> ...  A co stoi na przeszkodzie abyś wykonał tą szczelinę?


No właśnie. To tak, jakbym pytał czy brać parasol na spacer. Każdy kto nie zna prognozy powie, żeby brać.
Wielu już pytałem o tę wentylację i zdania są bardzo podzielone. 
- Nie chcę, żeby mi zimny wiatr hulał nad i pod deskami, jeśli to nie jest konieczne. Wolałbym, żeby było więcej wełny.
- Nie jestem przekonany co do tego, że ta ilość wody (mała, ale jednak), która skondensuje się w wełnie, nie znajdzie potem możliwości ujścia w przypadku, kiedy nie zastosujemy szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Takie obawy miałbym przy piance OK lub styropianie ale nie przy wełnie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

Nie chcesz nie rób szczeliny - twój cyrk, toje małpy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Nie chcę, żeby mi zimny wiatr hulał nad i pod deskami, jeśli to nie jest konieczne. Wolałbym, żeby było więcej wełny...


A na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że tam będzie "hulał" wiatr? Tam nie ma przepływów burzliwych. Tam są przepływy laminarne a do tego dławione.
A co przeszkadza zamontować więcej wełny?
Oczywiście zrobisz tak jak uznasz za stosowne. Twój dom, Twoja kasa. Życzę rozsądnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stefan_ems

> A na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że tam będzie "hulał" wiatr? Tam nie ma przepływów burzliwych. Tam są przepływy laminarne a do tego dławione.
> A co przeszkadza zamontować więcej wełny?
> Oczywiście zrobisz tak jak uznasz za stosowne. Twój dom, Twoja kasa. Życzę rozsądnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.


OK, przemyślę 2x 15cm (zamiast 18cm + 10cm).
Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc.
Pozdrawiam.

Dodam jeszcze obliczenia dla mojego przypadku, może kogoś zainteresują, choć to już właściwie poza tematem i poza działem nawet. Jak coś to przepraszam.
Oczywiście nie uwzględniłem strat ciepła na krokwiach.
Jak pomacam oba materiały w hurtowni to wybiorę miedzy rozwiązaniem 3 i 4.
Pzdr.

----------


## DSQ

Jestem zdecydowanym zwolennikiem deskowania i porządnej papy SBS pod dachówką. W końcu chodzi o to aby krycie wstępne miało podobną trwałość co dachówka, czyli jakieś 100 lat.

Nasuwa mi się jednak mała wątpliwość co do odporności papy podkładowej na rozproszone UV, nawet bardzo niewielkie, szczególnie w rejonach okapu i grzbietu krawędzi na szczytach. Wiele razy w tym i podobnych wątkach podnosi się ten argument, i słusznie, w odniesieniu do membran, twierdząc, że szczególnie w pasie przyokapowym membrana ma prawo się rozlecieć wcześniej czy później.
Tak intuicyjnie wydaje się, że asfalt w papie SBS 3,5-4,0 mm jest w stanie w stanie przyjąć o wiele większą skumulowaną dawkę UV niż najbardziej firmowa membrana, ale jednak mówimy o okresie rzędu 100 lat. Zapewne specjalista od inżynierii materiałowej, mógłby bardziej precyzyjnie odpowiedzieć na to pytanie.
Zastanawiam się trochę, czy dla perfekcji technicznej i dodatkowego podwyższenia trwałości, nie byłoby jednak zasadne użycie na krycie wstępne jednej warstwy papy nawierzchniowej zamiast podkładowej, mimo pewnych minusów wyjaśnianych wcześniej precyzyjnie przez p. Andrzeja, czyli gorszego przylegania kontrłaty i przylegania większej ilości wody w warstwie posypki a także gorszego przylegania papiaków (o ile w ogóle poprawne jest mocowanie mechaniczne takiej papy). Kontrłaty i tak często się się mocuje z uszczelniaczem co eliminuje kapilarne podciąganie wody a zawilogocona posypka chyba niczemu nie przeszkadza bo i tak w końcu odparuje dość szybko przy prawidłowej szczelinie wentylacyjnej.

I jeszcze druga kwestia: zakładając, że nasza papa jednak da radę do 2115 r., to czy aby na pewno poradzi sobie podłoże czyli cienka płyta OSB czy MFP? To w końcu są wyroby określane jedynie jako "wilgocioodporne", więc jeżeli tam od spodu płyty zachodzi cyklicznie jakaś kondensacja, zamrażanie, odmrażanie, erozja wywołana ciągłym przepływem powietrza to obawiam się, że to może być nawet najsłabszy element konstrukcyjny takiego systemu. Porównując stan płyty OSB i zwykłej deski po długiej ekspozycji na warunki zewnętrzne widać, że chyba znacznie trwalszym materiałem są jednak lite deski a już na pewno impregnowane, które mogą przetrwać wieki, a nie wychodzą jakoś szczególnie drożej, może trochę robocizna.

Możliwe, że te obawy są troche na wyrost, ale warto czasami podzielić włos na czworo, szczególnie w dziedzinie fizyki budowli, zatem jestem ciekawy opinii naszych nieocenionych ekspertów-praktyków.

----------


## _olo_

Ale masz wymagania, mnie tam wystarczy z 50 lat, dłużej to już raczej nie pociągnę a nawet gdyby, to chyba znajdę dekarza, który mi tą papę wymieni pod kalenicą i na okapie przy okazji wymiany taśmy kalenicowej i rynien. Choć nie sądzę, by mi dechy i OSB tyle wytrzymały, dachówka też.

----------


## vega1

> Jestem zdecydowanym zwolennikiem deskowania i porządnej papy SBS pod dachówką. W końcu chodzi o to aby krycie wstępne miało podobną trwałość co dachówka, czyli jakieś 100 lat.
> 
> Nasuwa mi się jednak mała wątpliwość co do odporności papy podkładowej na rozproszone UV, nawet bardzo niewielkie, szczególnie w rejonach okapu i grzbietu krawędzi na szczytach. Wiele razy w tym i podobnych wątkach podnosi się ten argument, i słusznie, w odniesieniu do membran, twierdząc, że szczególnie w pasie przyokapowym membrana ma prawo się rozlecieć wcześniej czy później.
> Tak intuicyjnie wydaje się, że asfalt w papie SBS 3,5-4,0 mm jest w stanie w stanie przyjąć o wiele większą skumulowaną dawkę UV niż najbardziej firmowa membrana, ale jednak mówimy o okresie rzędu 100 lat. Zapewne specjalista od inżynierii materiałowej, mógłby bardziej precyzyjnie odpowiedzieć na to pytanie.
> Zastanawiam się trochę, czy dla perfekcji technicznej i dodatkowego podwyższenia trwałości, nie byłoby jednak zasadne użycie na krycie wstępne jednej warstwy papy nawierzchniowej zamiast podkładowej, mimo pewnych minusów wyjaśnianych wcześniej precyzyjnie przez p. Andrzeja, czyli gorszego przylegania kontrłaty i przylegania większej ilości wody w warstwie posypki a także gorszego przylegania papiaków (o ile w ogóle poprawne jest mocowanie mechaniczne takiej papy). Kontrłaty i tak często się się mocuje z uszczelniaczem co eliminuje kapilarne podciąganie wody a zawilogocona posypka chyba niczemu nie przeszkadza bo i tak w końcu odparuje dość szybko przy prawidłowej szczelinie wentylacyjnej.
> 
> I jeszcze druga kwestia: zakładając, że nasza papa jednak da radę do 2115 r., to czy aby na pewno poradzi sobie podłoże czyli cienka płyta OSB czy MFP? To w końcu są wyroby określane jedynie jako "wilgocioodporne", więc jeżeli tam od spodu płyty zachodzi cyklicznie jakaś kondensacja, zamrażanie, odmrażanie, erozja wywołana ciągłym przepływem powietrza to obawiam się, że to może być nawet najsłabszy element konstrukcyjny takiego systemu. Porównując stan płyty OSB i zwykłej deski po długiej ekspozycji na warunki zewnętrzne widać, że chyba znacznie trwalszym materiałem są jednak lite deski a już na pewno impregnowane, które mogą przetrwać wieki, a nie wychodzą jakoś szczególnie drożej, może trochę robocizna.
> 
> Możliwe, że te obawy są troche na wyrost, ale warto czasami podzielić włos na czworo, szczególnie w dziedzinie fizyki budowli, zatem jestem ciekawy opinii naszych nieocenionych ekspertów-praktyków.


wszystko musi mieć swoje granice... Przez 100 lat zdążysz wymienić wiele rzeczy w tym domu. Również pokoleń...  nie popadajmy w skrajność.

----------


## DSQ

To nie jest żadna skrajność. 100 lat to jest przeciętna trwałość substancji budowlanej. Wystarczy się przejść po centrum dowolnego miasta ze starą zabudową, szczególnie w rejonach poniemieckich. Jest kompletnie bez sensu kupować ceramiczną dachówkę najwyższej jakości, którą ktoś będzie zrzucał, ewentualnie przekładał od nowa kiedy jeszcze wytrzymałaby dziesięciolecia, bo mu przecieka membrana czy zgniło OSB. Jasne, że prawie wszyscy z nas będą za 50 lat w innym wymiarze, więc jeżeli ktoś buduje na parę lat, żeby to opchnąć albo bawi się w dewelopera to najlepiej zrobić wszystko z "papendekla".
Natomiast, jeżeli zakłada się w momencie budowy, że to prawdopodobnie zostanie w rodzinie, to miło jest pomyśleć, że będą wspominać przodka jaką solidną chałupę wystawił i będzie to dalej służyć dzieciom czy wnukom. Ja akurat mieszkam w 80-letniej kamienicy, którą akurat zbudował mój dziadek i sam widzę jaka to jest wymierna korzyść. Poza wymianą pokrycia dachu płaskiego, oknami, instalacjami i wykończeniem łazienek reszta ma się dobrze.

Zgadza się, że planowo wiele elementów budynku szacuje się na krótszą żywotność, na przykład docieplenie styropianem, ale to wynika z ceny, gdyż elewacja klinkierowa, która, oprócz estetyki, potrzymałaby 100 lat i więcej to jest z reguły potężny dodatkowy wydatek, nieporównywalny z dodatkowym wydatkiem na pełne deskowanie vs. membrana itp.
Byłoby analogicznie nierozsądne, wykosztować się i postawić taki klinkier oraz zakotwić go prętami ocynkowanymi zamiast nierdzewnymi (co wielu czyni), zakładając, że zanim przerdzewieje, to minie 40 lat, a potem niech się rozleci i będą się inni martwić i murować na nowo. 
Widać po wielu przykładach krajów zamożnych, że bogactwo kumulowane przez pokolenia tworzy się między innymi właśnie przez solidne budownictwo, które nie wymaga ciągłego łatania, choćby jak nasze słynne drogi. Dokładnie tak samo jest w wymiarze prywatnym.

----------


## vega1

a styropian? Musiałbyś nie używać styropianu. Nie ma  żadnej gwarancji, że przetrzyma 100 lat...

----------


## piotrek0m

Musiałby użyć wełny skalnej, myszy jej nie zjedzą i nie utleni się przez 100 lat

----------


## DSQ

> a styropian? Musiałbyś nie używać styropianu. Nie ma  żadnej gwarancji, że przetrzyma 100 lat...


Uprzedzenie o znikającym styropianie, który był faktem, jak zaczęli go nieumiejętnie stosować w latach 70-tych, ciągle pokutuje, tak samo jak zżeranie styropianu przez papę (smołową). Nikt nie jest w stanie powiedzieć jaka docelowa trwałość, ale chyba nie jest tak źle, bo badania styropianu po 40 latach wykazują, że nic się z nim nie dzieje. No chyba że działa to nieszczęsne UV czy temperatura.
Jest faktem, że wiele materiałów opartych na tworzywach może nam w przyszłości sprawiać niespodzianki. Styropian na elewacji można będzie prosto wymienić za kilkadziesiąt lat, ale już pod posadzką parteru to mamy remont generalny Jednak tam jest zimno i ciemno, więc są szanse na długowieczność. Tak samo klopotliwe byłoby starzenie się PVC w rurach kanalizacji pod posadzką, albo plastik w rurkach ogrzewania podłogowego. To są zazwyczaj materiały które są badane na starzenie i 50 lat nie jest raczej górną granicą ich żywotności, więc mam nadzieję, że następne pokolenie nie będzie nas przeklinać, podobnie jak było ze szkodliwością azbestu zbyt późno odkrytą.
Niemniej, ten wątek jest o pełnym deskowaniu dachu, więc to przynajmniej da się zrobić porządnie.

----------


## zbiggy

Witam,

Proszę o opinię co sądzicie o deskowaniu dachu "na zakładkę" - bez papowania. Byłem zdecydowany na membranę, jednak po lekturze forum coraz bardziej skłaniam sie ku dechom, a takie deskowanie na zakładkę to taka zagwozdka która dał mi znajomy - wg niego papa to też nie jest takie idealne rozwiązanie szczególnie gdy deski przeschną na dachu i trochę skurczą.

----------


## hajnel

cześć
pytanie mam chodzi o wlot powietrza przy murłacie - czym zakończyć styropian od góry od strony deskowania? Zaciągnąć klejem?

----------


## jimminen

> cześć
> pytanie mam chodzi o wlot powietrza przy murłacie - czym zakończyć styropian od góry od strony deskowania? Zaciągnąć klejem?


ja zaciągam klejem i siatką, a na szczelinę siatka z nierdzewki…

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... gdy deski przeschną na dachu i trochę skurczą.


No właśnie a jak będą na zakładkę i się skurczą? Oczywiście i jednym i w drugim przypadku nie ma to żadnego znaczenia. Należy pamiętać, że krycie wstępne musi gwarantować 100% szczelności dachu a deski na zakładkę takiej gwarancji nie dają. Takie zadaszenie można wykonac na wiacie ogrodowej czy turystycznym schronieniu na szlaku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## StefanBydgoszcz

Wątek przeczytany od deski do deski i po rozważeniu wszelkich za i przeciw zdecydowałem się na pełne deskowanie. 
W moim przypadku to będzie prosty dach dwuspadowy o kącie 40 stopni, więźba wykonana będzie z belek dwuteowych o wysokości 300mm.  
Tak się zastanawiam czy bardzo niezgodnie ze sztuką, byłoby wykonanie pełnego deskowania bezpośrednio na belki dwuteowe bez użycia kontrłat (oczywiście przy założeniu równej połaci)???.
Szczelina wentylacyjna zostałaby zachowana poprzez niepełną wysokość izolacji.
Z góry dziękuje za poradę

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro wysokość belek dwuteowych nie jest w stanie pomieścić odpowiedniej ilości izolacji cieplnej to można je nadbić albo podbić. Tak więc montaż desek bezpośrednio na tych belkach jest jak najbardziej poprawny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daamiann88

Panie Andrzeju, na którejś stronie tego wątku wspominał Pan, że najlepiej i najpewniej do stworzenia szczeliny między wełną a deskami użyć siatki do dociepleń... Mogę prosić jakieś zdjecia jak to jest wykonywane? Czym i jak przybita do krokwi?

----------


## gspdibbler

Czy takie podniesienie dachówki przy nadbitce i pełnym deskowaniu i wietrze 50-80 km/h to normalka czy objaw jakiegoś błędu w wykonaniu?
Jak patrzyłem dekarzom na ręce to dawali spinkę co trzy dachówki.


Jeśli to norma to po każdym silniejszym wietrze trzeba się liczyć z takimi "awariami"czy może sytuacja za jakiś czas się uspokoi?

----------


## Jan P.

> Czy takie podniesienie dachówki przy nadbitce i pełnym deskowaniu i wietrze 50-80 km/h to normalka czy objaw jakiegoś błędu w wykonaniu?
> Jak patrzyłem dekarzom na ręce to dawali spinkę co trzy dachówki.
> 
> 
> Jeśli to norma to po każdym silniejszym wietrze trzeba się liczyć z takimi "awariami"czy może sytuacja za jakiś czas się uspokoi?


Pewnie wtedy nie patrzyłeś. Do poprawki. Jan

----------


## SADH*

Hahahha ale  chyba coś cię nie było wtedy to do rozebrania i poprawki jest

----------


## gspdibbler

> Pewnie wtedy nie patrzyłeś. Do poprawki. Jan




Czyli jak teraz popatrzę im na ręce przy naprawianiu to nie zobaczę spinki na każde 3 dachówki?

Mówiąc inaczej przy takim standardowym zabezpieczaniu co trzeciej dachówki spinką nie ma prawa się tak stać?

----------


## SADH*

A dachówka pierwsza okapowa czy czasem nie jest zapadnięta czyżby nie dali grzebienia wentylacyjnego?

----------


## gspdibbler

> A dachówka pierwsza okapowa czy czasem nie jest zapadnięta czyżby nie dali grzebienia wentylacyjnego?


Grzebień dali - prawie widziałem jak to robią...



Trochę lepsze zdjęcia 


Na drugiej połaci też się nie popisali - rynną spłynęła jedna jak na razie spinka, a dachówka krawędziowa powinna być przykręcona prawda ?

----------


## Jan P.

Spinki spinkami. Ja jednak krawędziówki kręcę . Jan

----------


## SADH*

Podobnie jak kolega wyżej ja też spinek na każdej dachówce nie stosuje to aby utrudnia demontaż jak by pękła dachówka ale tak jedna na 3  spina się i jest równo wszystko i tak samo brzegowe dachówki (skrajne) przykręca się tak czy siak nieźle musi grac to na wietrze. :wiggle:

----------


## gspdibbler

No tak właśnie wyczytałem - krawędziówki przykręcać, spinki na co trzeciej dachówce, spinki na każdej dachówce pod gąsiorami (chyba jakoś tak)

Mam nadzieję, że tak zrobili (tą jedną spinkę na trzy dachówki sam widziałem no ale cały czas nie mogłem być).
Czy przykręcona krawędziówka ma szansę tak się ruszyć? (nie trafili wkrętem w łatę?)

Jak by nie było już dwie spinki znalazłem pod spustami rynien czyli coś źle przymocowali - ciekawe ile ich leży w rynnie :/

Rozumiem że przyklepanie tego łapą nie liczy się jako naprawa - powinni zdjąć fragment dachu i ułożyć od nowa z dołu na górę ?

Czy to może być błąd w obrobieniu krokwi szczytowej?
Jakaś szczelina wpuszcza wiatr?

PS - Dach ma około 2 miesiące

PS PS  Okna prowizorycznie zasłonięte folią przymocowaną takerem (tuckerem ?  zszywkami) wytrzymały a dach który ma być na kilkadziesiąt lat ... :/

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak mocny musiał być wiatr bo te dachówki bardzo trudno wysunąć. Nie potrzeba rozbierać wystarczy pomocować a wiatr dokładnie pokazał, w których miejscach. Myślę, że nie ma tu winy dekarza no może jakieś przeoczenie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

Pytanko 1.
Dach pełne deskowanie,papa ,ocieplenie ułożone na dolnym pasie wiązarów ,poddasze nieużytkowe.Czy w takim dachu jest potrzeba stosowania dachówek wentylacyjnych?
Pytanko 2.
Czy na skrajnych wiązarach wystarczą łaty 4x6 (tak mam mieć na całym dachu) ,czy też może dać w tym miejscu jakiś dodatkowe?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Długość połaci nie przekracza 6 m więc dachówki wentylacyjne nie są wymagane choć mogą być zastosowane. Na szczytach nie masz wiązarów tylko krokwie. Warto na granicy ściany (tuż za warstwą izolacji cieplnej) dołożyć na obu szczytach po jeszcze jednej parze krokwi. Zmniejszy to rozstaw i umożliwi bezproblemowy montaż podbitki o ile taką przewidujesz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarecki111

Witam,

Przeczytałem cały wątek i z tego co widzę doświadczenia innych uzytkowników potwierdzają opinie Pana Andrzeja że najsolidniejszy jest dach z pełnym deskowaniem i papą natomiast pytanie czy ten najsolidniejszy dach zawsze jest najlepszy to znaczy czy mikroklimat na poddaszu użytkowym nie będzie lepszy do mieszkania dla ludzi jesli na dachu będzie jednak wysokoparoprzepuszczalna membrana? Czy np. kuna dostanie się pod dach jeśli będzie dobrze położona membrana, dobrze zrobione ekapy a zabezpieczone szczeliny wentylacyjne nie będa przekraczały 3 cm?  Nie wiem czy dobrze myslę ale przy dobrze wykonanym dachu z samą membraną może być taka sama szansa na przedostanie się intruzów jak przy deskowaniu i papie bo przecież zawsze ta kuna może przedostac się szczeliną wentylacyjną przy okapie i tak i tak się dostanie do wełny? Reasumując czy dobnrze wykonany dach z sama membrana i szczeliny nei większe niż 3 cm nie zabezpiecza wystarczająco przed np. kuną?

----------


## piotrek0m

Również dołączę do pytania w sprawie kuny. Znajomy zauważył przypadkowo kunę - widział ją jak śmignęła pod dachówki, przypadkowo, inaczej przez długie miesiące by nie wiedział o jej obecności na dachu. Nie wie gdzie ma gniazdo, czy pomiędzy podbitką a dachem, czy w rejonie skosów?? Jak mógłby ją wypłoszyć, bo na razie zamyka na strychu kota  :cool:  Ma tylko membranę, czy kuna przegryza membranę i wgryza się w wełnę, przecież wełna jest drażniąca?

----------


## eryk16

Kuna w wełnie czuje się jak w raju dosłownie. Nie raz widziałem ,,tunele,, w wełnie po kunie. Jak widać nie gryzie jej.Słyszałem ponadto że kuny wręcz bawią się w tej welnie.Koszty za to ogromne po jej wizycie. Według mnie kuna nie ma szans na wejscie w połać jeżeli jest deskowana ponieważ wystarczy tylko drobnooczkowa siatka na wlocie powietrza i na 100% nic nie wejdzie.Oczywiście należy zwrócić uwagę na newralgiczne miejsca , ale tu znów sprawdza się doskonałe rozwiązanie jakim jest sztywne poszycie. I czy może ktoś jeszcze chce jakieś argumenty za? Pozdrawiam

----------


## eryk16

Co do sposobu wypłoszenia dla mnie jest niestety tylko jedno rozwiązanie mianowicie demontaż pokrycia. Wtedy nie tylko pozbywamy się tego lokatora ale także naprawiamy szkody po niej.Co z tego że byśmy ją złapali czy wypędzili jak spustoszenia po niej by zostały?Najlepiej za jedną drogą. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kilka zdjęć efektów obecności kuny. Wracając do pytania o mikroklimat na poddaszu to krycie wstępne nie ma tu żadnego znaczenia gdyż powinna być od środka zastosowana paroizolacja. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Resztki kuna, która zakleszczyła się pomiędzy łatami (centrum Opola). Kolejne zdjęcia to gniazdo os pod blachodachówką, wygryziona dziura w folii. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarecki111

> Resztki kuna, która zakleszczyła się pomiędzy łatami (centrum Opola). Kolejne zdjęcia to gniazdo os pod blachodachówką, wygryziona dziura w folii. Pozdrawiam.


Co do szkód robionych przez kuny to wiadomo ale pytanie brzmi w czym pełne deskowanie bardziej nas chroni przed kunami od dachy z membraną. Jesli szczeliny wentylacyjne nie sa zbyt duże i wszystko jest wykonane poprawnie w jednym i drugim przypadku to przecież możliwość dostania sie do wełny jest taka sama. Tak czy nie?

----------


## Jan P.

> Co do szkód robionych przez kuny to wiadomo ale pytanie brzmi w czym pełne deskowanie bardziej nas chroni przed kunami od dachy z membraną. Jesli szczeliny wentylacyjne nie sa zbyt duże i wszystko jest wykonane poprawnie w jednym i drugim przypadku to przecież możliwość dostania sie do wełny jest taka sama. Tak czy nie?


Przy deskowaniu i papie są małe szanse , żeby kuna dostała sie do ocieplenia. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Praktycznie żadne. Natomiast dyskusja jest bezprzedmiotowa bo jak ktoś chce to może zastosować folię i żadne argumenty go nie przekonają. Dla nas dekarzy to nawet lepiej bo wcześniej czy później remont nieunikniony. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Amen. Jan

----------


## PAAAJ

Po lekturze tego forum też zdecydowałem się na deskowanie (płyta OSB), ale mam 2 problemy:
1. Problem z wentylację pod deskowaniem
Będzie otwór w kalenicy, kominek wentylacyjny, ale wg mojej ekipy nie da się (nie ma sensu) zrobić otworu w okapie, żeby był przewiew od dołu do góry, bo okap ma schodek, gdzie jest kładziona wełna w poziomie jak na rys.

2. Warstwa krycia
Jeżeli nie rozwiążę powyższego to dają mi gwarancję na płyty OSB kładzione ażurowo i na to tylko folia - wtedy wg nich będzie wentylacja.
Do papy są negatywnie nastawieni, ale jeżeli uda się znaleźć sposób na wentylację  od dołu do góry pod deskowaniem to może ich przekonam na papę.

 Dom ma pełne piętro bez skosów, strop monolityczny, poddasze nieużytkowe, dach 22 stopnie (kopertowy), wełna kładziona poziomo na stropie (nie ma nic między krokwiami).
Za tydzień mają robić więźbę.

Będę wdzięczny za Waszą pomoc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Da się bezproblemowo. Niestety wiele firm nie potrafi tego poprawnie wykonać. Wiedza kosztuje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Proszę o kilka sugestii jak uchronić się przed zakładaniem gniazd przez jaskółki pod okapem dachu, albo przez osy ? No bo jak jeszcze zlikwiduję gniazdo pod okapem na wysokości 4 m, to już do 11 m kalenicy się nie dostanę ...

----------


## DSQ

> Długość połaci nie przekracza 6 m więc dachówki wentylacyjne nie są wymagane choć mogą być zastosowane. Na szczytach nie masz wiązarów tylko krokwie. Warto na granicy ściany (tuż za warstwą izolacji cieplnej) dołożyć na obu szczytach po jeszcze jednej parze krokwi. Zmniejszy to rozstaw i umożliwi bezproblemowy montaż podbitki o ile taką przewidujesz. Pozdrawiam.


Chciałbym się podłączyć z pytaniem o zastosowanie dachówek wentylacyjnych. Mam zaprojektowany dach dwuspadowy kryty dachówką płaską o długości połaci 7,0 m, z nachyleniem 42 stopni. Przyjąłem pełne deskowanie z obiema szczelinami wentylacyjnymi o szerokości 4 cm. 
Czy w tym przypadku jest już wskazane dodanie pasa dachówek wentylacyjnych? 
Jeżeli tak, to w jakim rozstawie, oraz czy w połowie długości połaci, czy raczej  w pobliżu kalenicy?
Ponadto, przy zastosowaniu okien połaciowych, zakładam, że ich użycie jest co najmniej wskazane aby poprawić przepływ powietrza przynajmniej w górnej szczelinie. Dać pod i nad oknem po jednej, czy raczej dwie? (Szer. okna 78 cm, światło pomiędzy krokwiami 92 cm).

----------


## bracki88

> Proszę o kilka sugestii jak uchronić się przed zakładaniem gniazd przez jaskółki pod okapem dachu, albo przez osy ? No bo jak jeszcze zlikwiduję gniazdo pod okapem na wysokości 4 m, to już do 11 m kalenicy się nie dostanę ...


Zacznij od kupna literatury nt. sokolnictwa  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## Jan P.

Jaskółki pod okapem - szczęście w domu. Ludzie by dali majątek by je mieć. Jan

----------


## piotrek0m

> Jaskółki pod okapem - szczęście w domu. Ludzie by dali majątek by je mieć. Jan


Majątek za malowanie elewacji ...

----------


## Jan P.

> Majątek za malowanie elewacji ...


Są ludzie i ludziska. Jan

----------


## jarecki111

Decyzja zapadła. Pełne deskowanie i papa.

Pytanie czy warto inwestować w ta droższą papę na włóklinie szklanej. Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie przy wstępnym kryciu ? Różnica dość spora i nie wiem czy to się opłaci?

Czy na dach 316m starczy 28 rolek (420m2) a może to za dużo?

Pozdrawiam
Oferta jaką dostałem:

Papa nawierzch.W400/1200 Icopal (15m2) 
20szt/pal na tekturze
43 netto

Papa nawierzch.W-PET SBS Icopal 15m2
20 szt/pal na włókninie poliestrowej
76 netto

Panowie, pytanie czy wa

----------


## Jan P.

Wystarczy 400 x 1200 Jan

----------


## makow11

Mam kilka pytań.
Nachylenie dachu 30 stopni,deskowanie OSB 12.
Z tego co wyczytałem to mocowanie papy jednym gwoździem w górnej części papy na każdym wiązarze (czerwone kropki),na to kontrłaty dobite gwoździami (niebieskie kropki).Papa to kolor szary.

Przy osb 12mm odpada mocowanie papy miedzy kontrłatami,wiec mechanicznie papa mocowana jest tylko na kontrłatach.
Dobrze rozumiem?
I teraz mam pytania:
1). Czy mocowanie tylko pomiędzy kontłatami nie spowoduje w czasie obwieszenia się papy?
2). Wiem ,że polecacie papę powyżej 3mm grubą,żeby gwoździe były szczelnie opięte papą.Czy zastosowanie cieńszej papy np.2mm i uszczelnienie                 przybijanych krokwi jakimś lepikiem/kitem dekarskim też będzie poprawne? Taka papa jest sporo lżejsza więc ryzyko obwieszenia(o ile takie   .jest) jest mniejsze.
3).Jak proponujecie wykonać wentylację w kalenicy za pomocą papy. OSB 12mm jest za cienkie ,żeby przybijać deski dystansowe pomiędzy krokwiami ,więc jak je przymocować?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak. Dobrze rozumiesz.
ad. 1. Nie. 
ad. 2. Jest poprawne. Mniejszy ciężar to mniej masy bitumicznej i pewnie trochę krótsza żywotność.
ad. 3. Papę naciągamy iżadne deski dystansowe nie są potrzebne. Zwieszenie po środku jest nawet pożądane bo umożliwi wentylację pokrycia.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Papa nawierzch.W400/1200 Icopal (15m2) 
> 20szt/pal na tekturze
> 43 netto
> 
> Papa nawierzch.W-PET SBS Icopal 15m2
> 20 szt/pal na włókninie poliestrowej
> 76 netto


Ja dałem papę modyfikowaną na osnowie SBS. Papa na tekturze rwie się w palcach, poczytaj też o temperaturach ...

----------


## makow11

> ad. 3. Papę naciągamy iżadne deski dystansowe nie są potrzebne. Zwieszenie po środku jest nawet pożądane bo umożliwi wentylację pokrycia.
> Pozdrawiam.


Czyli papa naciągnięta pomiędzy kontrłatami( w moim przypadku 82cm). Pomiędzy te kontrłaty nie wkładamy już żadnego dystansu?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy perfekcyjnym wykonaniu ta papa powinna być w połowie grubości kontrłaty i wówczas podkładki dystansowe byłyby potrzebne. jak jest na kontrłacie może a nawet powinna się srodkiem zwiesić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

> Przy perfekcyjnym wykonaniu ta papa powinna być w połowie grubości kontrłaty


Jak to wykonać?Kontrłaty przytrzymujące papę powinny być cieńsze o połowę i na to nabita druga cześć kontrłaty?
Mam nadzieję ,że rysunek jest czytelny.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rys. Jest czytelny i w zasadzie poprawny bo szczelina w kalenicy powinna być większa.
Odpowiedź na post #1075. Można pominąć choć jest to najtańsze i najskuteczniejsze rozwiązanie. Otwory w ścianach szczytowych mogą być ale nie rozwiążą problemu bo by musiały być bardzo duże. Można natomiast zastosować kominki wentylacyjne ulokowane w pobliżu kalenicy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

Dzięki za wyjaśnienia.
 1) Jeżeli kontrłaty będą miały 3cm wysokości to na jakiej wysokości zamontować wentyację z papy? Zwiększając wysokość szczeliny wentylacyjnej poddasza tym samym zmniejszam szczelinę wentylacyjną połaci dachowej .Chodzi mi o wysokość żółtego prostokątu


Wiem ,że moje posty wyglądają jak komiks ,ale mam większą pewność ,że dobrze opisuję to o co chcę zapytać.A i inni będą mieli wygodniej :big grin: 

2) 
Bardziej mnie przekonuje metoda zamocowania "daszka z papy" w połowie wysokości kotrłaty -mniejszy problem z wentylacją połaci dachowej .
Jako ,że OSB 12mm to nie bardzo mogę do nich coś przybijać, a zgodnie z tym co pisałeś potrzebne będą dystanse pomiędzy wiązarami.Czy mogę je tylko przylepić lepikiem do poszycia z papy?

 3) Położę jednak papę 4mm-tak dla bezpieczeństwa.Jednak w ofercie Lemara  jedyna podkładowa z pełnym SBS a nie tylko dodatkiem,grubości  4mm to papa do izolacji tarasów itd.
Wklejam opis ze strony producenta.Będzie ta papa OK?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

ad. 1. To, że czytasz ze  ze zrozumieniem  i wyciągasz wnioski to zaleta a nie wada. Wentylację połaci znacznie poprawisz  wykonując poprawnie okap, zwiększając grubość kontrłat do 4 cm i stosując dachówki wentylacyjne.
ad. 2. Oczywiście można przykleić lepikiem na zimno. Te dystanse można wykonać z dowolnego materiału np. z odpadów papy pociętej na paski.
ad. 3. np. Izolmat Plan Plus PYE PV 160 S 3,2.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Likopen

Czy wlot szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod pełnym deskowaniem powinien być chroniony przed zwierzakami (kuny/ ptaki) jakimś grzebieniem? 

Jeśli tak to proszę o namiar na konkretny produkt/ miejsce gdzie tego szukać (w firmie, gdzie zaopatrywał się dekarz nie słyszeli, żeby coś takiego było stosowane, podobnie specjaliści od elewacji.

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie tylko powinien ale musi być zabezpieczony np. siatka metalowa z drobnymi oczkami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarecki111

Witam,

Pełne deskowanie z papą już zrobione i teraz chcę rozwiązaćproblem komunikacji na dachu. Prosze o infromacje czy stopnie kominiarskie i ława do komina od kominka ( prawa strona załączonego obrazka) oraz sam zwykły wyłaz umiejscowiony nad kominem od pieca gazowego ( lewa strona załączonego obrazka) rozwiążą temat?  czy do komina od pieca gazowego warto inwestować w komunikacje z zewnątrz? Dachówka będzie ceramiczna - Titania.

----------


## kjuta

witam,
mam pytanie: mój dekarz mówi, że przy dociepleniu połaciowym najpierw membrana, kontrłaty, deskowanie, papa
czy to standardowa technika ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## makow11

Membrana dachowa(folia) przepuszcza parę wodną i żeby spełniała swoją rolę musi być na ażurowym poszyciu.Papa pary nie przepuszcza wiec ładuje się ją na dechach,OSB.W obu przypadkach inna jest technika mocowania ocieplenia,wiec pogodzić się tego nie da.
Dobrze ,że pytasz -musisz się uczulić na wiele bzdur,które będziesz miała wciskane w trakcie budowy.*O ile nie masz żadnego pojęcia o dachach to zmień dekarza* ,takich bredni jeszcze nie słyszałem.Mówię to jako osoba budująca dom.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Nie tylko powinien ale musi być zabezpieczony np. siatka metalowa z drobnymi oczkami. Pozdrawiam.


Czyli z tego wynika, że kuna wciśnie się w 2-3 cm szparę ?
Wypchnie lub przegryzie przytackerowaną do desek moskitierę ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tego nie wiem :Confused:  ale jest to dość prawdopodobne. Może warto zapytać o to kunę? :roll eyes: Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Papa pary nie przepuszcza wiec ładuje się ją na dechach,OSB....


Montuje się ją na deskowaniu, płytach OSB bądź innym podłożu nie dlatego, że nie przepuszcza pary wodnej a dlatego, że wymaga podparcia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

> Montuje się ją na deskowaniu, płytach OSB bądź innym podłożu nie dlatego, że nie przepuszcza pary wodnej a dlatego, że wymaga podparcia. Pozdrawiam.


Oczywiście,to chyba dla każdego jest jasne.Ja jednak w odpowiedzi na post @kjuta skupiłem się bardziej na zablokowaniu paroprzepuszczalności bo to w tym wypadku jest ważniejsze.Dam sobie głowę uciąć ,że finał byłby taki ,że ocieplenie w połaci dachowej byłoby dociśnięte do samych desek -wszak jest membrana paroprzepuszczalna. :yes:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z kontekstu Twojej wypowiedzi ta oczywistość nie wynikała. Zawsze powtarzam, że wełny się nie upycha a układa! Nie należy dosuwać wełny do folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej choć jest to dopuszczalne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Tak sobie myślę, że dach - a szczególnie deskowany z papą - jest najbardziej palną konstrukcją budynku. Od uderzenia piorunu zapala się błyskawicznie ...

----------


## kjuta

dziękuję za odpowiedzi

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Piotrek no to pomyśl sobie jak się przy uderzeniu pioruna zachowa dach kryty folią? Jak nie wiesz to podpal folię. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

Dekarz powiedział mi ,że wymiary dachu wymuszają wystawienie dachówek poza skrajne wiązary o około 10cm.
Jakieś sugestie?
Jak zwykle wklejam rysunek :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dach powinien być projektowany pod konkretną dachówkę ale u nas tak nie jest bo to inwestor decyduje czym pokryje dach. Gdyby dach był w jednych rękach to wykonawca rozsunąłby więźbę. U Ciebie cieśla wykonał dach zgodnie z projektem. Sugestia dekarza jest jak najbardziej poprawna i zgodna ze sztuką. Należy tyko dopracować wykonanie szczytów symetrycznie po obu stronach. W załączeniu zdjęcia z wybranych moich realizacji przedstawiają rozwiązanie takiego przypadku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## makow11

Papa nabita.Czyli co teraz? Wystarczy na łaty położyć dachówki? Przybić deskę czołową? Będzie się to trzymało?Czy może trzeba podbić OSB?
Płatwie kończą się jak na obrazku.


Czy może mam wyjście?Według projektu dach ma 13m. długości.Czy dobrze odczytuje ze strony producenta ,że wystarczy zastosować dachówkę połówkową?

----------


## Jan P.

Zanim dokupisz połówki trzeba rozłożyć rządek całej. Dachówki  przeważnie mają regulację w poprzek 1-2mm.Można narożne krokwie  zsunąć.  Skuj mur pod deskowaniem z 20 cm. Tam powinno być ocieplenie. Jan

----------


## makow11

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź.

Co się tyczy ściany szczytowej to z rozmysłem kazałem budować prawie do deskowania.Poddasze mam nieużytkowe,więc nie martwię się o mostek na tej wysokości. Od wewnątrz ściana szczytowa będzie ocieplona styropianem na wysokość 1m licząc od wieńca

----------


## karolek75

Bez sensu zatem ta sciana. No ale wymagaloby to innej konstrukcji dachu.

Zrobisz mostek. Most.  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Od wewnątrz ściana szczytowa będzie ocieplona styropianem na wysokość 1m licząc od wieńca


OK ale od brzegu na 1 m w głąb powinna być skuta i zaizolowana od góry. Jak będziesz miał komin to należy go ocieplić na całej wysokości. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Piotrek no to pomyśl sobie jak się przy uderzeniu pioruna zachowa dach kryty folią? Jak nie wiesz to podpal folię. Pozdrawiam.


Fakt - przyłożyłem zapaloną zapałkę do kawałka folii, następnie do kawałka papy, następnie do kawałka deski, wyjaśniam, że folia dachowa zapaliła się od razu ... ... ciekawe pytanie do strażaków - czy statystyki różnicują pożary dachów zależnie od konstrukcji deska + papa a membrana ? 

 :Roll:

----------


## marcin_74a

W jakich Niemczech ?

----------


## makow11

> Bez sensu zatem ta sciana. No ale wymagaloby to innej konstrukcji dachu.
> 
> Zrobisz mostek. Most.


Skoro ten wątek został już tutaj wywołany...

Szczytowe mam z BK 400,skoro zaizoluję szczytową od zewnątrz 25cm + od wewnątrz na wys 1m również 25cm to ściana powinna mieć* 0,105  [W/mK]* w pionie ,czyli mostka nie powinno być.Będzie w miejscu gdzie nie mogę dać tyle izolacji.Ocieplenie będzie ułożone na dolnym pasie wiązarów ,a nie w połaci dachowej.
Biały prostokąt to miejsce ,gdzie będzie wklejony styropian.Kółko problematyczny odcinek



Chyba ,że coś źle rozumuję..Wiem ,że ta ściana nie jest idealna ,ale na przewiązanie szkłem pianowym nie było zgody kierownika.Jeżeli jakieś sugestie jak mozna  maksymalnie zmniejszyć mostek ...
Jeżeli tak to z chęcią podyskutuję w jakim innym wątku,żeby tu nie śmiecić
Zdjęcie wkleiłem do swojego dziennika.

----------


## zbiggy

ad. 3. np. Izolmat Plan Plus PYE PV 160 S 3,2.



Witam,

Czy ktoś mógłby podpowiedzieć czy papa Silny Werner sprawdzi się na dachu pod dachówkę ceramiczną kąt dachu 35 stopni:
W zasadzie byłem na nią na 100% zdecydowany, bo cena jakaś taka normalna i dostępny od ręki, tylko wyczytałem w karcie technicznej że jest na osnowie z kompozytowej włókniny poliestrowo szklanej no i parametr giętkości w niskiej temperaturze to -5, Pan Andrzej proponuje Izolmat również z podobnym parametrem giętkości, więc może ma on znaczenie tylko przy układaniu papy na dachy. Kilka razy przewijało się juz pytanie o silnego Wernera, ale nikt nigdy nie odpowiedział. Następne pytanie zamówiłem kontrłaty o grubości 25 mm bo tak mi wyspecyfikował dekarz, potem doczytałem się że lepiej 30mm, Połać dachu długości 8m dach kopertowy. Zostawić jak jest, czy odkręcać zamówienie? Łaty 40 x 50 mm maksymalne odstęp między krokwiami zostawiony aby upchnąć okna dachowe o szerokości 94cm - w tym dwa będą sąsiadować ze sobą bezpośrednio.
Pozdrawiam Serdecznie

----------


## eryk16

Jest dobra, na pewno się sprawdzi. W moim regionie najbardziej popularna  jest z lemaru. Kontrłaty mogą być 2,5 ale lepiej żeby były 3 lub 4. Wtedy jest lepiej wentylowana połać. Łaty zrobiłbym 6x4 czyli standard. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy tej długości połaci grubość kontrłaty minimum 30 mm. przy tym kącie nachylenia połaci łata 6x4 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbiggy

Czy ktoś mógłby podpowiedzieć czy papa Silny Werner sprawdzi się na dachu pod dachówkę ceramiczną kąt dachu 35 stopni:
W zasadzie byłem na nią na 100% zdecydowany, bo cena jakaś taka normalna i dostępny od ręki, tylko wyczytałem w karcie technicznej że jest na osnowie z kompozytowej włókniny poliestrowo szklanej no i parametr giętkości w niskiej temperaturze to -5, Pan Andrzej proponuje Izolmat również z podobnym parametrem giętkości, więc może ma on znaczenie tylko przy układaniu papy na dachy. Kilka razy przewijało się juz pytanie o silnego Wernera, ale nikt nigdy nie odpowiedział. Następne pytanie zamówiłem kontrłaty o grubości 25 mm bo tak mi wyspecyfikował dekarz, potem doczytałem się że lepiej 30mm, Połać dachu długości 8m dach kopertowy. Zostawić jak jest, czy odkręcać zamówienie? Łaty 40 x 50 mm maksymalne odstęp między krokwiami zostawiony aby upchnąć okna dachowe o szerokości 94cm - w tym dwa będą sąsiadować ze sobą bezpośrednio.
Pozdrawiam Serdecznie[/QUOTE]


Łaty i kontrłaty zamówione jak trzeba. Dziękuję.
Czy przy moim dachu wystarczy że papa będzie zamocowana tylko kontrłatami bez dodatkowych gwoździ pomiędzy nimi i bez zgrzewania, klejenia lepikiem. Finale krycie za 2-3 tygodnie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kontrłata powinna mieć 3 cm. Dachówki wentylacyjne potrzebne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbiggy

> Kontrłata powinna mieć 3 cm. Dachówki wentylacyjne potrzebne. Pozdrawiam.


 Oczywiście  Panie  Andrzeju  kontrłaty  zamówione 30 mm.  Tylko pytanie czy wystarczy samo mocowanie papy kontrłatami?  
Tak proponuje mi wykonawca,  mi pasuje bo trochę mi nie podobały się wystające  z  desek gwoździe  na których skrapla się woda.

----------


## Kyniek123

Proszę o poradę. Nie długo zabieram się za krycie wstępne płytami osb 3 i papą. Dach kopertowy, rozstaw krokwi 90cm, powierzchnia 306m, kąt nachylenia 32st.. Dach będzie wykończony dachówką ceramiczną po kilku tygodniach od płytowania. Planuję zakup osb 3 o grubości 15mm oraz papy termozgrzewalnej grubości 3mm. Chciałbym łączyć krótkie i długie krawędzie łącznikami H i nie docinać płyt w celu łączenia wyłącznie na krokwiach. Czy to dobry plan? Czy radzilibyście coś zmodyfikować?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może być pod warunkiem,że płyty będą montowane z przesunięciem poziomym. 

"zbiggy"  wystarczy mocowanie samymi kontrłatami.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

Oczywiście z przesunięciem. Rozumiem, że nie ma potrzeby zastosowania grubszej płyty. Ze względu na grubość osb papa mocowana mechanicznie tylko za pomocą kontrłaty w miejscu krokwi. Zgrzewane zakłady około 10cm papy. Pamiętać o wentylacji w kalenicy, narożach oraz w miejscach koszy. Czy polecana jest jakaś konkretna folia wysoko- paro-przepuszczalna - do zabezpieczenia otwartych pól między krokwiowych? Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za ten wątek, wyjątkowo cenny w przydatne informacje dzięki ludziom którzy się cierpliwie dzielą swoją wiedzą.

----------


## zbiggy

> Oczywiście  Panie  Andrzeju  kontrłaty  zamówione 30 mm.


 Jak  pokazało życie  zamówić nie znaczy dostać.  tartak przywiózł kontrłaty  rano, a  jak przyjechałem po pracy okazało się że grubość 25mm.  jedna polać skończona  położona papa i kontrłaty.  część  kontrłat pocięta  na mniejsze długości.  Oczywiście będzie ostra rozmowa z tartakiem,  ale moje pytanie co można z  tym zrobić?
 wymieniać kontrłaty przy kryciu dachówką?  gdybym był przy dostawie pogonilbym ich z tymi kontrłatami, bo łaty  przyjechały jak trzeba.  teraz jak część na dachu,  trochę  już pociętych  nie ma co zwrócić.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy tej długości połaci wskazane byłyby grubsze kontrłaty. Tartak powinien dostarczyć na własny koszt listwy do nadbicia grubości 10 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbiggy

> Przy tej długości połaci wskazane byłyby grubsze kontrłaty. Tartak powinien dostarczyć na własny koszt listwy do nadbicia grubości 10 mm. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję Panie Andrzeju!!! Brałem taka możliwość, ale bałem się że taka cienka listwa ( 1 cm) nie poradzi sobie na dachu. W każdym bądź razie ochrzan poszedł, tartak przeprosił, na podmiankę kontrłat 5x2,5, które zostały na placu dostanę 5x4 cm bo takie tylko mają od ręki, a te o grubości 3,5 cm musieliby specjalnie wycinać, impregnować no i pewnie szybko bym ich nie zobaczył a ekipa nie będzie czekać. Przy dostawie łat i deski okapowej dostarczą listwy 1,5 cm do nadbicia tych kontrłat, które już leżą na dachu. Mam nadzieję że 4 cm przestrzeni do wentylacji nie zaszkodzi bo gdzieś musi być też górna granica... Pozdrawiam Serdecznie!

----------


## eryk16

Spokojnie nie zaszkodzi zaleca się 4cm dla lepszej wentylacji.

----------


## lukasz31

Witam.Mam pytanie dotyczące papy.
Czy taka papa  JARBIT SOLID PYE PV200 S40 będzie odpowiednia na dach 35stopni , pełne deskowanie, dachówka ceramiczna zakładana po 1miesiącu.
Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedż.

----------


## eryk16

Oczywiście jak najbardziej,najlepiej tak założyć by nie było widać gwoździ.

----------


## BooM80

Mam pytanie dotyczące jakości drewna, które w chwili obecnej jest wykorzystywane jako szalunek stropu, a docelowo ma trafić na dach jako deskowanie pod papę oraz dachówkę ceramiczną. Na deskach widać czarne plamy, czy jest to grzyb ? Czy taka "skaza" wpływa znacząco na parametry techniczne drewna ? Czy mogę takie deski wykorzystać do deskowania dachu ?

----------


## Jan P.

Możesz. Na moją odpowiedzialność: Jan :smile:

----------


## BooM80

> Możesz. Na moją odpowiedzialność: Jan


Ok, ale jakby coś poszło nie tak z tymi deskami, to będę ścigał  :wink:  A tak w ogóle to z jakiego powodu powstały te czarne plamy ? Deski zostały przywiezione z tartaku dwa dni przed zaszalowaniem. Czy to oznacza, że były w tartaku źle składowane ? Od tego samego dostawcy chcę wziąć drewno na więźbę i jeśli taki stan desek negatywnie wpływa na renomę tego tartaku, to wolę kupić więźbę w innym miejscu.

----------


## eryk16

Plamy powstały w wyniku tego, że drewno nie było prawdopodobnie dobrze składowane, choć nie dziwi mnie to w ogóle. Dzieje się tak gdy nie są poprzekładane by mogły wysychać. Częste zjawisko, ale nie wpływa na wytrzymałość czy trwałość elementu. Wystarczy oczyścić i zastosować preparat przeciwgrzybiczny.

----------


## BooM80

> Wystarczy oczyścić i zastosować preparat przeciwgrzybiczny.


Oczyścić np. papierem ścierny, tak ? A możesz polecić jakiś sprawdzony preparat przeciwgrzybiczny ?

----------


## Kyniek123

Przeschnie na stropie, zaimpregnuj kuprafung'iem lub innym preparatem na bazie związków miedziowych, zapewnij później dobrą wentylację. U mnie coś podobnego się pojawiło na mocno zalanych kontrłatach, pozbawionych odpowiedniej wentylacji. Teraz zaimpregnowane i prawidłowo składowane "zdrowieją" - mistrzowie z tego tematu pewnie potwierdzą, że to sinica lub coś takiego co nie ma znaczenia większego poza wizualnym.

----------


## BooM80

> Przeschnie na stropie, zaimpregnuj kuprafung'iem lub innym preparatem na bazie związków miedziowych.


Ok, tak zrobię. Jeszcze jedno pytanie, dotyczące polecanego przez Ciebie (oraz inne osoby na forum) impregnatu Kuprafung. Przejrzałem listę produktów i wszystkie rodzaje tego impregnatu, za wyjątkiem jednego, są przystosowane do impregnacji zanurzeniowej lub ciśnieniowej. Tylko jeden, według instrukcji producenta, Kuprafung NO można nanosić natryskowo lub poprzez malowanie, ale ten z kolei nie zawiera związków miedzi. Możecie polecić jakiś impregnat oparty o związki miedziowe nadający się do nanoszenia natryskowego lub malowania ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Te co nadają się do ciśnieniowego nadają się też do malowania. Zjawisko na Twoich deskach to sinica dość typowa w wilgotnym drewnie w wysokich temperaturach (zaparzenie drewna). Jest to wada estetyczna a nie techniczna. Nie dyskwalifikuje drewna. Niczym tego nie doczyścisz i nie musisz. Deski jak najbardziej będą się nadawały na dach. Należy tylko usunąć z nich korę, gwoździe, resztki betonu i po zaimpregnowaniu montować. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukasz31

Eryk dzieki :wave: 

Mam tylko pytanie jak to zrobic " by nie było widać gwożdzi"??
Ps. Czy może możesz polecić inna papę??
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## eryk16

Mianowicie wbijać gwoździe papowe w górną część papy, tak by po nałożeniu kolejnej warstwy papy zakład zasłonił gwoździe. Jeżeli to tylko miesiąc można od razu nabić kontrłaty, Mogę polecić Ci ,, Membranę lembit lemar wierzchniego krycia termozgrzewalną,, . Jednak jeżeli Chcesz inną możesz sprawdzić dość szybko jakosć papy. Jeżeli Jesteś w stanie przedrzeć papę w rękach to nie warto jej kupować. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kyniek123

Witam
Planuję wycinać trójkąty w płycie osb przy łączeniu krokwi z krokwią narożną. Jaką mniej więcej powierzchnię powinny mieć te trójkąty by poprawnie wykonać wentylację pól międzykrokwiowych? Jak najlepiej zamontować siatkę przeciw owadom na tych otworach? Czy zatopienie jej w "Wer-R-Dri" Plastic Roof Cement to dobry pomysł? Czy lepiej mechanicznie papiakami itp?
Wybrałem płyty osb 15mm - Zastanawiam się czym je najlepiej montować? Wkręty czy gwoździe? Pierwsza myśl to gwoździe 50mm ocynk ale może jednak radzicie wkręty? 
Gwoździe do kontrłat 3x5cm - 3 calowe, skrętne, ocynk - czy to poprawny wybór?
Wykończenie kalenicy oraz kalenicy narożnej: wykonuję poprawne przestrzenie/otwory wentylacyjne w osb. przekładam kalenice pasem papy. Kontrłaty z obu stron kalenicy dochodzą do siebie. W dalszym etapie dekarz rozcina papę i montuje membranę wys. pp. - najlepiej w połowie grubości kontrłąty - czy dobrze to rozumuję?
Dzięki z góry z pomoc, pewnie pytania się powtarzają i odpowiedzi są już na forum ale im bliżej prac tym więcej pytań i potrzeba nabrania pewności co do sposbu poprawnego wykonania krycia wstępnego.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czemu akurat trójkątne otwory? Siatkę mocuj zszywaczem. Otwory muszą być zabezpieczone przed dostępem wody. Gwoździe do OSB takie same jak do kontłat. Proponowane to bardzo dobry wybór. Dalszy tok rozumowania bardzo poprawny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

Nie koniecznie trójkąty oczywiście - wynika to z chęci otwarcia pola mk w górnej jego części. Otwory 2x10cm wzdłuż naroża to może być lepsze rozwiązanie.  Piszesz o zabezpieczeniu tych otworów przed dostępem wody - rozwiązać to przez montaż na nich membrany wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej? Jeśli tak to czym to wykonać? Myślałem, że membranę zamontuje dekarz na całym narożu, wcześniej przecinając papę (dokładnie tak jak w przypadku zwykłej kalenicy). Czyli na otworach siatka montowana zszywkami, dalej papa i po rozcięciu papy membrana chroniąca przed dostaniem się tam wody. W koszach, zamknięte przestrzenie planuję otwierać poprzez nacięcie krokwi do niego dochodzących - także 2x10cm. 
Chciałbym rozwiać moje wątpliwości - rozumiem, że osb stykają się ze sobą w miejscach naroży i koszy? kontrłaty stykają się tylko w narożach. Dekarz prosił mnie bym wypuścił tylko pierwszą płytę osb w dół od murłaty, bo on woli dokładać jakiś pas osb i papy kształtując okap niż ciąć płytę już zamontowaną na krokwiach - czy to poprawne działanie? Dziękuje za pomoc - w poniedziałek zaczynam prace, pewnie będą następne pytania. Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie bardzo rozumiem co chcesz zrobić w tych narożach? Tam deski czy OSB stykają się z krawężnicą (krokwią narożną) więc to nie to samo co kalenica.
Dokładanie wąskich pasków OSB nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem bo płyta to nie deska. Skoro masz dekarza to ustal wszystko z nim a jak nie masz do niego zaufania to zmień dekarza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

Deski lub płyty z sąsiednich połaci stykają się z kraweżnicą. Rozumiem, że nie kończą się na krawędziach krawężnicy, tylko stykają się ze sobą? Podzielam zdanie, że dokładanie wąskich pasów osb to nie dobre rozwiązanie. Dachówka zamówiona więc już teraz można by wyznaczyć długość okapu tak by nie docinać dachówek w kalenicy i ustalić gdzie zacząć płytować. Postaram się przekonać dekarza by złożył wcześniejszą wizytę i to ustalił. Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro płyty stykają się z krawężnicą to jest zablokowany przepływ powietrza do krawędzi naroża. Rozcinanie naroża tak jak kalenicy nie ma więc żadnego sensu. Otwory muszą powstać przed linią styku płyt z krawężnicą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

Jasna sprawa, że otwory mają powstać przed linią styku. Czy mimo tego poza tymi przestrzeniami płyty licują się ze sobą w narożach, czy kończą się na krawędzi krawężnicy? czy to nie ma może większego znaczenia i liczy się jedynie poprawne otwarcie przestrzeni międzykrokwiowej? 

Dzięki za cierpliwość. Generalnie poza Pana pomocą nie można w mojej okolicy liczyć na jakąś sensowną poradę w tym temacie. Trochę już studiuję ten temat i z doświadczenia wiem, że gdy próbuję podjąć temat poprawnej wentylacji dachu ze wstępnym kryciem papą, czy wykończenia okapu w wersji którą Pan przedstawia to dekarze patrzą na mnie jak na ufoludka  :smile:  (i od razu dla świra cena robocizny leci w górę bo to nie wygodna robota i trzeba albo się pozbyć delikwenta albo poświęcić czas by mu fanaberie wybić z głowy hehe)  Dlatego też co mogę chcę zrobić sam, co nie mogę zrobić sam to przynajmniej chcę mieć pojęcie jak wykonaną pracę ocenić. Wiadomo - to robota kierownika budowy - ale może 1 na 5 ma pojęcie.. a ja wciąż łudzę się, że ten pierwszy dom buduję dla mojej rodziny, a nie dla wroga  :smile:  Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Jan P.

Można nawiercić otwory w górnej części krowi , przy deskach. I otworzyć tylko poziomą kalenicę. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma znaczenia czy w narożach płyty stykają się ze sobą czy kończą  tuż (1~2 cm) za krawędzią. Łatwiej zamontować wspornik łaty narożnej gdy się nie stykają. Większość kolegów dekarzy potrafi już estetycznie pokryć dach choć nadal nie rozumie jego funkcji. Brak wiedzy odnośnie wykonania okapu i poprawnej wentylacji to nagminne bolączki wykonawców. Skoro naczelną zasadą jest tanio to musi być szybko i na "pierdoły" czyli wentylację nie ma już czasu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

> Można nawiercić otwory w górnej części krowi , przy deskach. I otworzyć tylko poziomą kalenicę. Jan


To możliwe rozwiązanie w przypadku gdy na danej połaci jest kalenica pozioma. Jak to wykonać gdy jej nie ma i krawężnice się stykają?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W dachu namiotowym jest to rozwiązanie nieskuteczne. Najlepszym jest wentylowanie każdego pola osobno. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

> Nie ma znaczenia czy w narożach płyty stykają się ze sobą czy kończą  tuż (1~2 cm) za krawędzią. Łatwiej zamontować wspornik łaty narożnej gdy się nie stykają. Większość kolegów dekarzy potrafi już estetycznie pokryć dach choć nadal nie rozumie jego funkcji. Brak wiedzy odnośnie wykonania okapu i poprawnej wentylacji to nagminne bolączki wykonawców. Skoro naczelną zasadą jest tanio to musi być szybko i na "pierdoły" czyli wentylację nie ma już czasu. Pozdrawiam.


Czyli podsumowując wentylację w okolicach krawężnicy. Płyta dochodzi za krawędź krawężnicy. Przed krawędzią wykonuję otwór 2x10cm dłuższym bokiem równolegle do krawędzi. Zabezpieczam go siatką używając zszywek. Teraz jeszcze mam wątpliwość co dalej.
1. układam papę na osb przekładając krawężnice, zakrywając także tą papą bezpośrednio otwór wentylacyjny z siatką. Przed kryciem docelowym dekarz rozcina papę wzdłuż krawężnicy. Następnie montuje membranę tak jak w kalenicy.
czy
2.  otwór z siatką zakrywam membraną wysoko paro przepuszczalną. układam papę na osb przekładając krawężnicę. Wycinam ją jednak w miejscu otworu który ma zasłaniać jedynie membrana.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wykonaj otwór 20x10 cm poziomo. Siatkę możesz  przybić od strony poddasza. Osłoń otwór folią dolna krawędź wyprowadzając na papę. W narożu pay nie rozcinaj. Zamiast folii możesz zastosować gotowe kratki do wentylacji połaciowej lub wykonać je sam tak jak to prezentują zdjęcia z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

Dzięki Andrzej i Mis*n. Kratek nigdzie znalazłem a byłem w chyba 6 hurtowniach. Wybrałem opcję z folią. Wczoraj pierwsze płyty wylądowały na połaci. Praca ciężka bo płyty po 30kg i rolka papy pewnie coś powyżej 30  :wink:  Dodać do tego wysokość +3metry i fakt, że się to robi pierwszy raz - to niezłe wyzwanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Żeby ułatwić pracę wierciłem otwory w górnej części krokwi na skos do styku płyt . Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Takie kratki ma w ofercie między innymi firma "mdm". Pracując samemu dokładnie poznasz wartość swojego dachu. Nie zapomnij o spinkach "H".  Powodzenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukasz31

Jeszcze pytanie w sprawie Papy na deskowanie .Czy papa Wpet icopal SBS 2,2mm jest ok???, gość w składzie mi ją polecał i faktycznie nie idzie jej zniszczyc w rekach. Dachówka zakładana będzie od razu po papie. Z góry dzieki za odp.

----------


## Jan P.

Dobra. Tylko papiaki POD zakładem. Jan

----------


## sylwekr

Mam pytanie do fachowców. Chcę pokryć garaż (60m2) w tym roku papą. Będzie pełne deskowanie. Deski nie będą suche  ::-(: . Dopiero w przyszłym roku będę kładł blachę (razem z domem). Jakiej papy użyć, jeśli termozgrzewalnej to czy zgrzewać do desek, czy na papiaki, czy jednak coś polecacie innego. Ma wytrzymać 1 rok jako jedyne pokrycie dachu, ale też jak będę za rok kładł blachę aby tego nie trzeba było poprawiać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy tak długim oczekiwaniu na krycie docelowe należy zastosować papę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia. Połączenia zgrzać. Mocować mechanicznie tylko na zakładach. Na wierzchu w miejscu łat nabić deski lub kontrłaty, które będą przed kryciem docelowym wymienione na nowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

> Takie kratki ma w ofercie między innymi firma "mdm". Pracując samemu dokładnie poznasz wartość swojego dachu. Nie zapomnij o spinkach "H".  Powodzenia. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki. Kratki to chyba z allegro muszę zamówić. Ze spinkami H też był kłopot ale wreszcie w jakiejś hurtowni "odkopano" mi zakurzone dwa pudełka około 350 szt. - pewnie zabraknie i trzeba będzie szukać dalej. Zdecydowałem się na "styl mieszany"  :wink:  Na krótszych polach międzykrokwiowych wycinam w górnej części krokwi dochodzącej do naroża otwór ~2x10cm. Na dłuższych będę wykonywał Twój sposób z otworem zakrytym membraną. albo jeśli w porę zdobędę kratki to kratki.

Czy ta kratka nie jest za wysoka? Nie będzie kolidowała z łatami? Co do sposobu z membraną - planuję na otwór w płycie 20x30cm (nie za duży ten otwór?) umieścić siatkę przeciw owadom (od wewnątrz) i membranę wys.pp. Górną i boczne części membrany chcę zamocować na taśmie bitumicznej do osb. Natomiast dolna część wywinięta na papę i uszczelniona wet-r-dri plastic roof cementem. Macie może zdjęcie jak to powinno prawidłowo być wykonane? Pozdrowienia.

----------


## konkretny

Witam
na mojej budowie cieśla rozpoczął więźbę , dach kopertowy, z jednym bokiem dłuższym wiec będzie kalenica,deskowaniu i papa
 od dołu przy murze chce podbitkę otynkować i tu moje pytanie, aby dach sie wentylował muszę w niej zrobić otwory? będzie to robił ktoś inny, nie cieśla i nie wiem czy sie zna..

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Musisz zlecić to komuś kto się zna. Drugie rozwiązanie to otwory wentylacyjne z połaci i to może wykonać cieśla. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## konkretny

dziękuje za szybką odpowiedz 
jako inwestor wybieram ekipy polecane i sprawdzone, ale wole wiedzieć na co zwracać uwagę , cieśla poleca papę, jak czytam dobrze, ale martwił mnie sposób wentylacji, czytam wiec i staram sie ogarnąć temat w takim zakresie aby pozwolił mi spać spokojnie, a ta wentylacja mnie martwi, pozdrawiam

----------


## Kyniek123

> Takie kratki ma w ofercie między innymi firma "mdm". Pracując samemu dokładnie poznasz wartość swojego dachu. Nie zapomnij o spinkach "H".  Powodzenia. Pozdrawiam.


poznaję wartość  :wink:  szczególnie w takie upały to ciężka praca ale nie poddaję się i z każdym dniem bliżej do celu. Tak jak wspomniałem wcześniej przy krótkich długościach pól mk wycinam otworu w górnej części krokwi dochodzących do naroża (2cmx10cm). W przypadku dłuższych pól wykonuję otwory w osb 20cmx10cm. Na nich od góry mocuję membranę ~40cmx40cm. Zszywki na membranie tylko na górnym jej boku, pod nią u góry pas taśmy uszczelniającej. Na to kładę normalnie pas papy i wywinięcie membrany oraz jej uszczelnienia pozostawiam już dekarzowi.

Trzeba zgrzewać poziome zakłady papy? Uszczelniać kontrłaty? Kąt nachylenia dachu 32 stopnie. Do tej pory nie umieściłem ani jednej kontrłaty chcąc pozostawić to dekarzowi ale może warto jednak zabezpieczyć papę (podobno burze nadchodzą)?

I jeszcze jedno pytanko dot. dachu. Dekarz nigdy wcześniej nie wykonywał okapu za pomocą belki klinowej. Chciałbym ją zamówić w tartaku, dekarz twierdzi, że powinna ona mieć wysokość 4cm. Moim zdaniem w najgrubszym miejscu powinna mieć wysokość równą wysokości  kontrłaty i łaty - czyli w moim przypadku 7cm. 

Co jeśli w ogóle nie znajdę tej belki w ofercie tartaków? Czytałem, że można wykonać ją z deski szerokości 18-20cm - jak to się wykonuje? 
Można zamiast belki klinowej wykonać to umieszczając kontrłatę na łacie? 
Taką belkę klinową Impregnuje się preparatem na bazie miedzi?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

Klin wypłaszcza spadek. W/g mnie lepiej skropliny puścić na pas podrynnowy, który jest zagięty z 10 cm na połać , pod papę. Jan

----------


## Kyniek123

> poznaję wartość  szczególnie w takie upały to ciężka praca ale nie poddaję się i z każdym dniem bliżej do celu. Tak jak wspomniałem wcześniej przy krótkich długościach pól mk wycinam otworu w górnej części krokwi dochodzących do naroża (2cmx10cm). W przypadku dłuższych pól wykonuję otwory w osb 20cmx10cm. Na nich od góry mocuję membranę ~40cmx40cm. Zszywki na membranie tylko na górnym jej boku, pod nią u góry pas taśmy uszczelniającej. Na to kładę normalnie pas papy i wywinięcie membrany oraz jej uszczelnienia pozostawiam już dekarzowi.
> 
> Trzeba zgrzewać poziome zakłady papy? Uszczelniać kontrłaty? Kąt nachylenia dachu 32 stopnie. Do tej pory nie umieściłem ani jednej kontrłaty chcąc pozostawić to dekarzowi ale może warto jednak zabezpieczyć papę (podobno burze nadchodzą)?
> 
> I jeszcze jedno pytanko dot. dachu. Dekarz nigdy wcześniej nie wykonywał okapu za pomocą belki klinowej. Chciałbym ją zamówić w tartaku, dekarz twierdzi, że powinna ona mieć wysokość 4cm. Moim zdaniem w najgrubszym miejscu powinna mieć wysokość równą wysokości  kontrłaty i łaty - czyli w moim przypadku 7cm. 
> 
> Co jeśli w ogóle nie znajdę tej belki w ofercie tartaków? Czytałem, że można wykonać ją z deski szerokości 18-20cm - jak to się wykonuje? 
> Można zamiast belki klinowej wykonać to umieszczając kontrłatę na łacie? 
> Taką belkę klinową Impregnuje się preparatem na bazie miedzi?
> Pozdrawiam


Sam sobie odpowiem dla dobra innych zainteresowanych. Przynajmniej na część pytania. Deska klinowa powinna mieć wysokość równą wysokości kontrłaty + wys. łaty. Szerokość około 20cm. Nie ma problemu z zamówieniem jej w tartaku, trzeba tylko podać dokładne wymiary. Deska klinowa nie jest konieczna do uzyskania odpowiedniej wysokości posadowienia kratki okapu można wykorzystać kontrłaty i łaty. Jeśli się mylę to proszę profesjonalistów o korektę i naprowadzenie na dobrą drogę  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Krawędź belki klinowej musi leżeć w płaszczyźnie łat. Więźba powinna być wykonana dość dobrze bo inaczej będzie problem. Tańszym i prostszym rozwiązaniem jest wstawienie deski i oparcie jej na desce okapowej (można zniwelować niedokładności więźby). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

> Krawędź belki klinowej musi leżeć w płaszczyźnie łat. Więźba powinna być wykonana dość dobrze bo inaczej będzie problem. Tańszym i prostszym rozwiązaniem jest wstawienie deski i oparcie jej na desce okapowej (można zniwelować niedokładności więźby). Pozdrawiam.


Ta deska powinna mieć szerokość około 20 cm? Krawędź belki klinowej leży w płaszczyźnie łat, więc rozumiem, że naturalnie kratka wentylacyjna z grzebieniem wystaje ponad tą płaszczyznę około 2,5cm? Załączam zdjęcie, to mniej więcej tak ma wyglądać?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Prawie tak bo powinno się tam znaleźć pełne deskowanie dochodzące do tej skośnej deski ale generalnie OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukasz1006

czy papa termozgrzewalna podkładowa V60 S30 nadaje się na deskowanie?

Jednak zainwestowałem w lepszą papę po testach organoleptycznych, 
SBS PYE PV250 S4

----------


## Jan P.

Po tym organorwaniu , sprzedawca Cię nie opier papier? Jan

----------


## lukasz1006

> Po tym organorwaniu , sprzedawca Cię nie opier papier? Jan


zamówiłem 370m2 na 2 dachy nie miał wyjścia
papa P400/1200 na tekturze jest mocniejsza niż termozgrzewalna V60S30 na welonie, ale papa SBS PY250 S40 bije obie.

Dodatkowo mam pytanie kto ma przyciąć krokwie i zamocować deskę okapową? Cieśla czy dekarz? Cieśla mówi że może on zamocować ale dekarz może mieć jakieś ale że mu wymiar nie wychodzi. Więc? Dach kopertowy. Czy deska 32mm szerokość 17cm będzie dobra na okap?

----------


## Jan P.

O to zawsze są boje. Gdy to zrobi cieśla to jest sprawdzian równości krokwi. Najlepiej gdy dekarz wymierzy a cieśla obetnie i zamontuje deskę . Taka jest dobra. Jan

----------


## Kyniek123

> Prawie tak bo powinno się tam znaleźć pełne deskowanie dochodzące do tej skośnej deski ale generalnie OK. Pozdrawiam.


Tak to mój błąd, rysunek na szybko  :wink: . Deskowanie powinno dochodzić do skośnej deski - może też oczywiście być także pod deską i dochodzić do wiatrownicy - czy się nie mylę? Nie będzie to błędem? Dzięki za porady. Mój dekarz to młody chłopak około 15 lat doświadczenia. Nie wykonywał okapu w sposób który mu opisuję. Na szczęście to otwarty umysł i mam nadzieję, że uda mi się przekazać mu dokładnie czego oczekuję. Pozdrowienia.

----------


## Kyniek123

Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Tą "skośną deskę" także impregnować kuprafungiem na bazie miedzi ?

----------


## lukasz1006

Czy gwóźdź skrętny ocynkowany 3/80mm będzie się nadawał do przybicia kontrłaty przy papowaniu, czy jest za krótki? 
kontrłata 25mm > papa 4mm > deska 25mm > krokiew, czyli wychodzi żę gwóźdź w krokwi będzie siedział 26mm, później przyjdą łaty i pewnie trzeba dłuższymi jeśli tak to jakimi?

Czy deska 32mm szeroka na 17cm nadaje się na okap?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak dekarz nie potrafi przyciąć krokwi i zamontować deski okapowej to co to za dekarz? Zleć krycie dachu profesjonalnej firmie dekarskiej a nie będziesz musiał zadawać takich pytań ma Forum. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BooM80

Czy wystarczy przymocować papę do deskowania tylko za pomocą kontrłat, bez używania papiaków i bez zgrzewania ? Ekipa budowlana twierdzi, że kontrłaty wystarczą.
Drugie pytanie, czy koniecznie trzeba dawać lepik na zimno pod kontrłaty (papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna, z SBSem, na osnowie z tkaniny szklanej lub włókninie poliestrowej) ?
I ostatnie pytanie, czym prawidłowo przymocować papę do pasa nadrynnowo/podrynnowego, czy wystarczy przygrzać papę, czy lepiej dać jakiś lepik lub przybić gwoździami ? Dach dwuspadowy, kąt nachylenia 40 stopni, dachówka ceramiczna.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

ad.1. Tak.
ad.2. Nie.
ad.3. Najlepiej posmarować pas nadrynnowy lepikiem na zimno, podgrzać palnikiem lekko papę aby roztopić folię i docisnąć do posmarowanego pasa.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BooM80

> ad.1. Tak.
> ad.2. Nie.
> ad.3. Najlepiej posmarować pas nadrynnowy lepikiem na zimno, podgrzać palnikiem lekko papę aby roztopić folię i docisnąć do posmarowanego pasa.
> Pozdrawiam.


Po raz kolejny dziękuję za pomoc. Jeszcze dopytam, jaki dać zakład na łączeniu kolejnych pasów z papy, 10 cm wystarczy czy więcej ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

10 cm to dobry zakład. Zakład w pionie należy wykonać z lekkim skosem i przygrzać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BooM80

Panie Andrzeju, korzystając z okazji jeszcze zapytam czy preferuje Pan wyprowadzenie papy na pas nadrynnowy czy pas podrynnowy ? Mniej więcej znam wady i zalety jednego i drugiego rozwiązania i lepszym rozwiązaniem (i chyba łatwiejszym w wykonaniu) wydaje mi się montaż papy na pasie podrynnowym. Które rozwiązanie uważa Pan za "lepsze" i dlaczego ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie na pas nadrynnowy bo nie ma tutaj żadnej wady, są natomiast same zalety: wszystko wpływa do rynny, rynnę można ustawić na dowolnym poziomie, pas podrynnowy jest czysty. Trudność polega na tym, że zdecydowana większość kolegów dekarzy nie potrafi poprawnie wykonać okapu.
Odprowadzenie na pas podrynnowy skutkuje koniecznością obniżenia rynny przy zastosowaniu haków doczołowych, stałym zabrudzeniem pasa podrynnowego, szeroki pas nadrynnowy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

> Zdecydowanie na pas nadrynnowy bo nie ma tutaj żadnej wady, są natomiast same zalety: wszystko wpływa do rynny, rynnę można ustawić na dowolnym poziomie, pas podrynnowy jest czysty. Trudność polega na tym, że zdecydowana większość kolegów dekarzy nie potrafi poprawnie wykonać okapu.
> Odprowadzenie na pas podrynnowy skutkuje koniecznością obniżenia rynny przy zastosowaniu haków doczołowych, stałym zabrudzeniem pasa podrynnowego, szeroki pas nadrynnowy. Pozdrawiam.


Andrzeju. coś Ci się pomyliło z tym obniżeniem rynny. Jan

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ciekaw jestem co? :Confused:  Najwyżej zamocowany hak doczołowy musi być poniżej kontrłaty czyli np. 2,5 cm + 4 cm + wydłużenie wynikające z kąta nachylenia dachu. To obniżenie przy 30* wyniesie 7,5 cm, przy 35* 8 cm, przy 40* 8,5 cm a przy 45* 9,2 cm. :yes: Do tego kolejne 2 cm grubość dachówki wyrównana wróblówką lub łatą na "sztorc".  Tak jak wspomniałem w swojej wypowiedzi nie dotyczy to haków dokrokwiowych. :no:  Serdecznie Cię pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## piotrek0m

Nocna nawałnica we Wrocławiu... ocieplenie i zabudowa poddasza do wymiany, piętro zalane deszczem. Warto deskować dachy deszcz spłynąłby po papie...

----------


## Jan P.

Napisałeś, że w przypadku skroplin na pas podrynnowy trzeba obniżyć rynny. W jednym i drugim przypadku jest podobnie. Nie dotyczy haków nakrokwiowych. pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie. Jan

----------


## BooM80

A czy nie jest tak, że wyprowadzenie papy na pas podrynnowy zapobiega ograniczeniu wentylacji przestrzeni pomiędzy dachówkami a deskowaniem w przypadku zasypania rynien/dachu śniegiem (zakładam, że rynna nie przylega ściśle do deski okapowej) ? Jeśli tak jest, to wyprowadzenie papy na pas nadrynnowy ma jednak wadę. Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma wady bo zimą ta wentylacja praktycznie nie jest potrzebna bo niby co ma wentylować? Wentylacja spełnia dwa podstawowe zadania: umożliwia odprowadzenie pary wodnej (zimą praktycznie jej nie ma) i chłodzi pokrycie (zimą nie dotyczy). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

Deskowanie i papowanie mam już za sobą. Ciężka praca, wykonana w 98% jednosobowo. Płyta osb 15mm i papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna 4mm. Płyta - waga około 30kg, papa jeszcze więcej  :smile:  Na koniec gdy już prawie wszystkie pola miałem zamknięte wziąłem pomocnika na 2 dni. 

Ekipa dekarska od dwóch dni na budowie. Chciałbym serdecznie podziękować za pomoc w tym temacie Mis*n oraz Andrzejowi Wilhelmi bez pomocy których na pewno bym sobie nie poradził. Prawdą jest, że temat pełnego deskowania i wstępnego krycia papą jest w naszym kraju postrzegany przez "fachowców" w bardzo nieodpowiedzialny sposób. Rozmawiałem z wieloma dekarzami i nawet ten którego wybrałem do swojej budowy, przyznaje, że pierwszy raz widzi coś takiego jak wentylowanie dolnej szczeliny. Patrzy na te moje rozwiązanie trochę jak krowa na pociąg i ciągle myli wentylowanie pod deskowaniem z wentylowaniem pod dachówką. 15 lat doświadczenia w branży i nigdy nie zawracał sobie głowy takimi "bzdurami". Paranoja! Najgorsze jest to, że prawdopodobnie gdy za kilka lat z Twoim dachem będzie coś nie tak - nie będziesz w stanie pociągnąć takiego "fachowca" do odpowiedzialności. Dlatego też namawiam do szukania prawdziwych Dekarzy nawet jeśli to kosztuje dwa razy więcej lub zabranie się za temat samemu, oczywiście po uprzednim przygotowaniu. Dzięki Panowie za pomoc i cierpliwość- Andrzej i Jan Pozdrawiam serdecznie i proszę o porady w działach pokrycia docelowego  :smile:

----------


## start2222

Witam. Mam w planach deskować dach (dwuspadowy), poddasze użytkowe pod dachówkę ceramiczną. Tylko nie chciałbym położyć papę a folię. Czy pod i na deskach musi być folia?-jak?

----------


## fisha

Pytanie do fachowców na tym forum. Zaczynam niedługo deskowanie dachu, robotę chcę wykonać samodzielnie. Cieśla dobry fachowiec który najprawdopodobniej będzie mi również robił pokrycie właściwe,( widziałem już jego robotę i wygląda całkiem sensownie) poradził mi żeby połać prostować wstępnie już deskowaniem a łatami ewentualnie poprawić, Myślałem aby deskami zacząć prostować ale tylko okap a resztę przybijać jak idzie bo jak bym miał prostować deskami to więcej roboty, wiadomo deski tworzą całość a łaty są w odstępach więc będzie łatwiej, czy dobry mam plan?

----------


## Jendy

Witam wszystkich serdecznie, następny temat na mojej budowie to deskowanie i papa i mam nadzieję że pomożecie i upewnicie mnie mnie w tym co wyczytałem na forum. Czas do docelowego pokrycia to ok 2-3 lat niestety.
Dach 36 stopni, dwie lukarny 38 stopni czy na taki dach papa termo wierzchniego krycia o grubości ok 4-5 mm na poliestrze będzie ok. ? nie spłynie czasem lub uszkodzi w jakiś sposób?(zamierzam położyć ją w poziomie, papiaki na górnej krawędzi i zakryte następnym pasem) i druga sprawa 
czy ktoś miał do czynienia z taką papą? Papa zgrzewalna PYE PV250 S52H IZOLMIX obecnie tanio do zdobycia w popularnym sklepie budowlanym. Warto się interesować?? Ewentualnie co możecie doradzić w dobrej cenie, mnogość  produktów w tej dziedzinie zaczyna mnie przerażać  :yes:

----------


## Jan P.

Można w połowie szerokości przygrzać trochę do desek. Zakłady też .Jan

----------


## Jendy

Dzięki Janie  :big grin:  tak zrobię teraz tylko pomacać tą papę co pisałem wcześniej i decyzja o zakupie, chociaż teraz znalazłem jeszcze jedną papę  W / PET-SBS / Icopal firma ok tylko czy ona nadawała by się na mój dach, może ktoś stosował? pozdrawiam

----------


## kravat

Ten wątek wiele mi wyjaśnił  :big grin:  A teraz kilka pytań.
Czym przykręcić OSB 12 do wiązarów? jakiś konkretny wymiar śruby? Było coś o 3 krotnej grubości płyty więc 45 mm? Proszę też o informacje jakimi śrubami lub gwoździami przymocować kontrłaty i łaty. Dach dwuspadowy 30 stopni, bez kominów, poddasze nieużytkowe.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Płyty OSB i typową kontrłatę mocuje się gwoździami 3' a łaty w zależności od grubości 5' a nawet 6'. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## qmite

Czy OSB 11mm (jest aktualnie w promocji w jednym z dużych marketów) nadaje się na płytowanie pod papę przy przerwach między krokwiami 85-95cm? Na tym oczywiście papa i prawdopodobnie rok poczeka na dachówkę. Dach 45 stopni.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy tak długim oczekiwaniu na krycie docelowe nie nadaje się. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BooM80

Nieuchronnie zbliża się moment deskowania dachu i niestety znowu muszę pomęczyć kilkoma pytaniami  :sad: 
1) Pierwsze dotyczy poruszanego już wielokrotnie problemu wentylacji w kalenicy. Dach dwuspadowy, deski i papa rozcięte w kalenicy po ok. 5 cm. Zgodnie z podanymi na forum sugestiami rozcięcie powinno zostać przykryte pasem papy umieszczonym w połowie wysokości kontrłat. Ekipa jednak nie chce tego tak wykonać (wycinanie kontłat, przybijanie wyciętych fragmentów, ogólnie dosyć dużo roboty). Czy istnieje jakiś alternatywny (szybszy, łatwiejszy) sposób wykonania takiego "daszka" ?
2) Wykonawca chce wyprowadzić papę bezpośrednio pod pasem nadrynnowym, zamiast przyklejać go na pasie. Argumentuje to tym, że papy nie będzie widać z zewnątrz i nie będzie ulegać degradacji (bo będzie zakryta blachą). Zgodzić się z wykonawcą, czy jednak nalegać, żeby papa została przyklejona na pas nadrynnowym ? Jakie argumenty za takim rozwiązaniem ?
3) Papa na zakładach poziomych utworzy grubszą warstwę (wiadomo, dwie warstwy papy), czy trzeba nad zakładami podszlifować kontrałty, żeby w tych miejscach nie "odstawały" od deskowania ?

----------


## Jan P.

Zmień wykonawcę. Nie trzeba szlifować. Jan

----------


## BooM80

Z wykonawcy, który buduje dom do stanu SSO  jestem bardzo zadowolony. Pierwsze wątpliwości pojawiły się dopiero na etapie dachu, ale nie sądzę, żeby były one na tyle duże, żeby zakończyć dotychczasową współpracę. Czasami wolę dopytać na forum i rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości, nawet jeśli zadawane przeze mnie pytania są dla zawodowców trywialne lub zwyczajnie głupie. Będę wdzięczny za kolejne odpowiedzi lub rozwinięcie dotychczasowej.

----------


## zeusrulez

Do czego to doszlo, ze Inwestor musi uczyc fachowcow i jeszcze uslyszy, ze nie, bo za duzo roboty . . . 
Zycze duzo nerwow ! Przydadza Ci sie 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## BooM80

Dobra Panowie, bo chyba zostałem źle zrozumiany, albo nie wyraziłem się wystarczająco jasno...chodzi o to, że w umowie na budowę SSO mam zapisany dach bez deskowania z membraną. W trakcie budowy pod wpływem przedstawionych argumentów na forum zmieniłem zdanie i zdecydowałem się na deskowanie i papę. Ekipa marudzi, bo doszło dużo więcej roboty. Ja też marudzę, bo mój budżet na budowę domu nie jest z gumy (ktoś taki ma ?). Wracając do pierwszego pytania wymyśliłem sobie, żeby w okolicach kalenicy daszek z papy położyć na kontrłaty i zdystansować go od górnej krawędzi kontrłat (w środku każdego pola pomiędzy kontrłatami) klockiem dystansowym przymocowanym do łaty. Czy takie wykonanie wentylacji w okolicach kalenicy będzie poprawne i ma w ogóle sens ? Mogę spróbować to narysować jeśli opis jest niejasny.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro zmienia się zakres robót to musi zmienić się również zapłata za ich wykonanie. Rozwiązanie, o którym piszesz jest poprawne i ma sens. Klocek nie będzie potrzebny bo papa sama się zwiesi pod własnym ciężarem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DSQ

Mam pytanie do praktyków, jeżeli chodzi o montaż okien połaciowych z pełnym deskowaniem i papą pod dachówką.

Wiadomo, że przy membranie okno można zamontować na każdym etapie prac krycia dachu, nawet po ułożeniu dachówki.
Czy jest podobnie przy papie? Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jak jest osiągnięte uszczelnienie wyciętej papy wokół ramy okna przeciwko skroplinom. Czy tak samo jak przy membranie podwijając ją w odpowiednio szczelny sposób?
I właśnie, czy da się to wykonać równie łatwo ze znacznie grubszym materiałem jakim jest papa, również po łaceniu, kiedy można by dokładnie rozmierzyć rząd dachówek, tak aby okno połaciowe ustawić idealnie symetrycznie pomiędzy dachówkami, a nie jak popadnie, co czasami się obserwuje na wykonanych dachach.

----------


## Jan P.

> Mam pytanie do praktyków, jeżeli chodzi o montaż okien połaciowych z pełnym deskowaniem i papą pod dachówką.
> 
> Wiadomo, że przy membranie okno można zamontować na każdym etapie prac krycia dachu, nawet po ułożeniu dachówki.
> Czy jest podobnie przy papie? Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jak jest osiągnięte uszczelnienie wyciętej papy wokół ramy okna przeciwko skroplinom. Czy tak samo jak przy membranie podwijając ją w odpowiednio szczelny sposób?
> I właśnie, czy da się to wykonać równie łatwo ze znacznie grubszym materiałem jakim jest papa, również po łaceniu, kiedy można by dokładnie rozmierzyć rząd dachówek, tak aby okno połaciowe ustawić idealnie symetrycznie pomiędzy dachówkami, a nie jak popadnie, co czasami się obserwuje na wykonanych dachach.


Zależy jaki rozstaw krokwi. Nie raz nie ma dużego pola manewru. A robienie wymianu mija się z celem. Jan

----------


## DSQ

> Zależy jaki rozstaw krokwi. Nie raz nie ma dużego pola manewru. A robienie wymianu mija się z celem. Jan


W moim przypadku rozstaw krokwi w świetle wynosi 89 cm co przy oknie 78 cm daje pole manewru kilku centymetrów w każdą stronę.

Na moim projekcie dachu rozrysowałem sobie dokładnie cały układ dachówek i każde z kilku okien dachowych da się bez problemu odpowiednio ustawić bez kolizji z krokwiami aby miały równe odstępy od sąsiadujących dachówek zakładając cięcie tylko z jednej strony od strony widocznego zamka, a nawet, układając z jednej strony okna droższe dachówki dwufalowe, można by uniknąć cięcia w ogóle.
Niemniej zdaję sobie sprawę, że to co jest na papierze rozmierzone do milimetra nie jest łatwo zrealizować na prawdziwym dachu montując okna połaciowe przed rozmierzeniem co najmniej jednego rzędu dachówek, które przecież mają jakieś tolerancje wymiarowe i niewielkie luzy na zamkach.

Stąd moje pytanie o możliwość montażu okna z pełnym deskowaniem i papą już na etapie, kiedy są ułożone rzędy dachówek pod oknem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy takich wymiarach bez żadnego problemu można to wykonać idealnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DSQ

Panie Andrzeju, czy może Pan wyjaśnić, bez wchodzenia szczegóły, czy szczelne połączenie papy ułożonej na pełnym deskowaniu wokół ramy okna jest osiągnięte stosując jakiś rodzaj drugiego kołnierza na wzór tych do pokryć bitumicznych czy jakiejś taśmy miejscowo zgrzewanej z papą lub/i ramą, czy też po prostu wyłącznie przez umiejętne podwinięcie papy i mechaniczne połączenie z elementami ramy.
Nie zamierzam tego sam robić, ale taka wiedza jest pomocna aby móc zweryfikować umiejętności dekarza, bo zauważyłem, że są tacy, włącznie z doradcami technicznymi od okien połaciowych, którzy mają spory problem z odpowiedzią jak to należy wykonać. Najchętniej doradziliby zmienić na membranę ...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Okno obrabiam paskami papy natomiast drugi kołnierz osłaniający izolację cieplną ramy wykonuję z folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DSQ

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie. Pozdrawiam również.

----------


## _olo_

Czy siatka aluminiowa tego typu:
https://decortrend.pl/pl/p/SIATKA-PS...SC-120-CM/2872
nadaje się na zabezpieczenie przed owadami szczeliny pomiędzy deskowaniem a izolacją muru ?

----------


## hajnel

Jam mam taką siatką zabezpieczone.  Do deskowania takerem i pod tynk na styro.

----------


## _olo_

> Jam mam taką siatką zabezpieczone.  Do deskowania takerem i pod tynk na styro.


Super, właśnie się nad takim rozwiązaniem się zastanawiałem bo to najprościej i ekipa od dociepleń może mi to zrobić w ramach izolowania domu, mam tylko obawy, że dach może jakoś tam pracować i oderwać tynk z siatką od styro, jak długo użytkujesz takie rozwiązanie, nic się nie dzieje z tynkiem w miejscu zatopienia siatki alu ?

----------


## hajnel

Nic. Prędzej rozerwie na połączeniu takerem. Ja lekko wciskałem kawałek siatki w szczelinę więc jest naddatek na pracę połączenia. Po pół roku nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## maxus79

witam mam pytanie  deskuje dach 
jaka przerwe zostawic pomiedzy deskami a kominem ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Witam,
niedługo będę deskował dach i kłądł papę i jakiś miesiąc później kładł dachówkę płaską. Czy możecie mi poradzić jaką papę dać na deski. Andrzej Wilhelmi zaproponował mi "IZOLMAT Plan Plus PYE PV 160 S 3,2" (cana ok 17zl/m2). Troche drogo - nie stać mnie chyba na tak drogą papę (dachu około 300m2). W składzie twierdzą, że wystarczy standardowa W400 (3,3pln/m2) a jak chce lepszą to Icopal PET (6,53/m2). Czy ktoś może wskazać jakąś papę o optymalnym wskaźniku ceny do jakości? Byłbym wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## Jan P.

400 x 1200 na tekturze wystarczy. Tylko dobrze położona. Przed kryciem dachówką ma nie ciec. Jan

----------


## Kyniek123

Dekarz uszkodził folię paraprzepuszczalną która przykrywa wycięty w papie i osb otwór wentylacyjny. Drobne przecięcie nożem ( 3cm długości). Zauważyłem to przecięcie dopiero teraz  :sad:  dekarza już nie ma a ja mam dostęp do tej usterki tylko od wewnątrz. Umieściłem pod uszkodzoną membraną drugi kawałek , uszczelniłem po bokach i u góry doklejając go do papy. 
Czy nie ma przeciwskazań by na tym otworze były dwie warstwy folii?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

maxus79, masz pełną skrzynkę PW więc nie mogę odpowiedzieć. Informuje w tym temacie ponieważ jesteś nim zainteresowany i pewnie go czytasz  :smile:

----------


## maxus79

tak dzieki juz wyczyscilem skrzynke mozesz odpisac jeszcze raz ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## mgorski1980

Przeczytałem kilka wątków o prawidłowym wykonaniu deskowania i ogólnym wykończeniu dachu, jednak nadal mam kilka wątpliwości. A deskowanie, pokrycie papą oraz dachówką chciałbym wykonać we własnym zakresie.
Pierwsza wątpliwość - kilka stron wcześniej Andrzej Wilhelmi radzi, żeby papę przykleić do pasa nadrynnowego lepikiem na zimno i przygrzać palnikiem. Czy taki lepik nie będzie się topił i spływał pod wpływem nagrzewania się dachu latem ? Nie wystarczy, że papa zostanie dociśnięta do pasa nadrynnowego kratką wentylacyjną z wróblówką ? 
Druga wątpliwość - w jaki sposób prawidłowo wykończyć i zabezpieczyć otwór na kominek z kanalizacji ? Najlepiej jakby ktoś mógł podesłać zdjęcia z wykończonym otworem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Czy taki lepik nie będzie się topił i spływał pod wpływem nagrzewania się dachu latem ?...


Nie będzie. Nie wystarczy dociśniecie papy wróblówką bo nie zabezpiecza to przed kapilarnym podciąganiem wody. Takim zabezpieczeniem jest zastosowanie lepiku na zimno (specjalnej masy bitumicznej do podlepiania gontów bitumicznych). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DrAko

Kyniek, czy możesz pokazać jakieś zdjęcia swojego deskowania i papowania? Zwłaszcza chodzi mi o te wentylacje deskowania.

pozdrawiam

----------


## mgorski1980

> Nie będzie. Nie wystarczy dociśniecie papy wróblówką bo nie zabezpiecza to przed kapilarnym podciąganiem wody. Takim zabezpieczeniem jest zastosowanie lepiku na zimno (specjalnej masy bitumicznej do podlepiania gontów bitumicznych). Pozdrawiam.


Andrzeju Wilhelmi, dziękuję za informację. Przylepię papę do pasa nadrynnowego na lepiku. Mam jeszcze jedną wątpliwość. Już chciałem kupić lepik na zimno firmy Den Braven (Den Bit-L) dostępny np. w LM, zresztą ktoś go już kiedyś polecał na forum, ale przeczytałem w karcie technicznej, w rubryce Ograniczenia "Nie stosować do płyt styropianowych, płyt warstwowych i pap smołowych lub na taśmie aluminiowej". Że nie można go stosować w połączeniu ze styropianem to oczywiste, martwi mnie natomiast ta taśma aluminiowa. Pas nadrydnnowy będzie u mnie aluminiowy (wydaje mi się, że będzie trwalszy niż stalowy galwanizowany). Czy pomimo tej informacji od producenta mogę zastosować ten lepik ? Albo może możesz/możecie polecić jakiś inny konkretny lepik (producent/rodzaj) ? Przepraszam, że proszę o tak szczegółowe informacje, ale nie chcę po prostu czegoś zepsuć.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ten lepik na zimno to Wet-R-Dri Plastic Roof Cement. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _olo_

> Witam,
> niedługo będę deskował dach i kłądł papę i jakiś miesiąc później kładł dachówkę płaską. Czy możecie mi poradzić jaką papę dać na deski. Andrzej Wilhelmi zaproponował mi "IZOLMAT Plan Plus PYE PV 160 S 3,2" (cana ok 17zl/m2). Troche drogo - nie stać mnie chyba na tak drogą papę (dachu około 300m2). W składzie twierdzą, że wystarczy standardowa W400 (3,3pln/m2) a jak chce lepszą to Icopal PET (6,53/m2). Czy ktoś może wskazać jakąś papę o optymalnym wskaźniku ceny do jakości? Byłbym wdzięczny za pomoc.


VILLAS STANDARD W-PYE PV250 S40 - w aktualnych temperaturach elastyczna, grubość nie odbiegająca znacząco od deklaracji. Na tyle dobra, że tą samą niedawno kupowałem na chudziak a złej bym drugi raz nie kupił. Płaciłem 11pln w lokalnej hurtowni, na allegro 9,2pln.
Miałem też na próbę pewnej firmy z Jarocina, nazwę zostawię dla siebie  :wink: , ale ta zupełnie nie trzymała deklarowanej grubości, ogólnie kiepska choć jeszcze tańsza i niby modyfikowana sbs z PV.




> Nie wystarczy, że papa zostanie dociśnięta do pasa nadrynnowego kratką wentylacyjną z wróblówką ?


Możesz zrobić próbę, jednak żeby była szansa na samoczynne uszczelnienie papy z pasem nadrynnowym, papa musiała by być gładka (niektóre są ryflowane w celu niby łatwiejszego zgrzewania), miękka - modyfikowana SBS i przede wszystkim musiał być na szerokości pasu nadrynnowego zdjąć z niej folię po stronie zgrzewania.

----------


## mgorski1980

> Ten lepik na zimno to Wet-R-Dri Plastic Roof Cement. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję Andrzeju, kupiłem polecany przez Ciebie lepik/uszczelniacz. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Przez ostatnie kilka dni razem ze szwagrami i kolegą kładliśmy papę na dachu, od razu przybijaliśmy kontrłaty i łaty. Niestety, nie wiem jak to się stało, pomyliliśmy się i 3-4 rzędy łat mniej więcej w połowie połaci dachu, przybiliśmy w złym miejscu (za wysoko). Musieliśmy je oderwać od kontrłat i przybić niżej. Pytanie, czy musimy teraz jakoś uszczelnić pozostałe dziury po gwoździach (w kontrłatach no i w papie), czy się tym nie przejmować ? Kładziemy papę na włókninie poliestrowej, modyfikowaną SBS, pod kontrłaty nie dawaliśmy żadnego lepiku, bezpośrenio biliśmy je do papy i krokwi, kąt nachylenia dachu ok. 40-42 stopnie.

----------


## mgorski1980

> Możesz zrobić próbę, jednak żeby była szansa na samoczynne uszczelnienie papy z pasem nadrynnowym, papa musiała by być gładka (niektóre są ryflowane w celu niby łatwiejszego zgrzewania), miękka - modyfikowana SBS i przede wszystkim musiał być na szerokości pasu nadrynnowego zdjąć z niej folię po stronie zgrzewania.


Nie ma szans, żeby papa samoczynnie się uszczelniła. Papa jest właśnie ryflowana, będziemy ją przyklejać na specyfiku podanym przez Andrzeja Wilhelmi.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Należy to wykonać tak: nałożyć na pas nadrynnowy odpowiednią warstwę masy bitumicznej, palnikiem podgrzać spód papy doprowadzając do stopienia folii, tak podgrzaną papę docisnąć do blachy. Pozostawienie folii może spowodować jej odspojenie od papy co będzie skutkować brakiem szczelności  i kapilarnym podciąganiem wody. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mgorski1980

Dziękuję za dokładny opis. Jakbyś mógł jeszcze Andrzeju ustosunkować się do mojego pytania z postu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6958587
dotyczącego źle przybitych łat i dziurach powstałych w kontrłatach i papie po ich oderwaniu. Czy jest to jakiś problem w przypadku dachu o nachyleniu ponad 40 stopnie ? Czy może w tych miejscach nastąpić przeciek ? Czy też się tym nie przejmować i kłaść śmiało dachówkę ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma to żadnego znaczenia. Dla spokoju sumienia można w otwory po gwoździach w kontrłacie wcisnąć z tuby uszczelniacz lub silikon dekarski. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kyniek123

> Kyniek, czy możesz pokazać jakieś zdjęcia swojego deskowania i papowania? Zwłaszcza chodzi mi o te wentylacje deskowania.
> 
> pozdrawiam


To jest przykład wentylacji połaci nie dochodzących do kalenicy poziomej. Jak już wcześniej pisałem wykonałem wentylacje na dwa opisywane tu w temacie sposoby. Drugi to wycięcie prostokątnych przestrzeni w górnych częściach krokwi. Na krótszych odcinkach połaci sposób drugi, na długich odcinkach sposób pierwszy - ten ze zdjęcia.

----------


## Piotr Wawa

Tydzień temu miałem kładzioną papę w400 na deski. Dzisiaj po wielkiej ulewie zauważyłem ze w 3 miejscach dach delikatnie przecieka (widac male przerwania papy). We wtorek mam mieć kładzioną dachówkę. Czy należy te miejsca jakoś uszczelnić? Najlepiej czym? Byłbym wdzięczny za redę.

----------


## SO-JER

Najlepiej wygrzać łaty z papy termozgrzewalnej

----------


## jacentyy

> Nocna nawałnica we Wrocławiu... ocieplenie i zabudowa poddasza do wymiany, piętro zalane deszczem. Warto deskować dachy deszcz spłynąłby po papie... 
> Załącznik 324800


Przecież to się kominy poprzewracały i krokwie się połamały to w przypadku deskowania byłoby podobnie!!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No ale tam gdzie się kominy nie poprzewracały a dachówki pozrywało nie byłoby tak samo. W tym przypadku były to stare dachy bez krycia wstępnego pod dachówką. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Hanss

Miałem w projekcie folię, a poszło pełne deskowanie....
Zapytanie odnośnie wiatrownic: w projekcie były nabite pod krokwie wiatrownice, a czy teraz gdy jest pełne deskowanie muszą być wiatrownice czy nie?

----------


## SO-JER

Nie

----------


## jacentyy

> No ale tam gdzie się kominy nie poprzewracały a dachówki pozrywało nie byłoby tak samo. W tym przypadku były to stare dachy bez krycia wstępnego pod dachówką. Pozdrawiam.


No właśnie były to stare dachy, tak więc post kolegi piotrek0m wraz ze zdjęciem był lekkim nadużyciem. 

Proponuje tu na forum spisać wady i zalety deskowania i braku deskowania tak aby każdy mógł sobie sam decydować co mu bardziej pasuje bez napinki, że ja mam zadeskowany dach to mam lepszy dach. Zgadza się pan ? Oczywiście inni forumowicze również.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Deskowanie nie ma żądnych wad. Skoro znasz jakieś wady deskowania to je wymień.  Natomiast tyle już było o tym pisane, że każdy może sobie wypracować własny pogląd w tej sprawie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

> No właśnie były to stare dachy, tak więc post kolegi piotrek0m wraz ze zdjęciem był lekkim nadużyciem.





Nie ma tu żadnego nadużycia, brak deskowania sprawiła, że wichura niszczy membranę, wełna zostaje zalana deszczem, zabudowa g-k poddasza całkowicie zniszczona, ściany zalane, sprzęty zalane...

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Na tamtym zdjęciu było, bo przewrócone kominy wyrządziły największe szkody, a to zdjęcie cóż ono nam mówi jak nie znamy dany wyjściowych przy tym przypadku ? To jest taka manipulacja, aby tylko udowodnić, że deskowanie dachu najlepsze na świecie jest.

----------


## StefanBydgoszcz

> To jest taka manipulacja, aby tylko udowodnić, że deskowanie dachu najlepsze na świecie jest.


Ale przecież nikt nie zmusza do zastosowania takiego a nie innego rozwiązania. Zastosujesz takie które jest zgodne z twoimi przekonaniami i zasobnością portfela. Nie chcesz deskowania to go nie rób. Wątek chyba jest po to by pokazać zalety (jest ich wiele) a także wady (chyba tylko koszt) pełnego deskowania. Ja dałem się przekonać  :smile:

----------


## jacentyy

^^ 
Ale jest lobbing i manipulacja w tym wątku odnośnie deskowania, przesledź sobie cały wątek i zobaczysz, że ktokolwiek odzywał się w tym temacie nieprzychylny deskowaniom od razu był "napiętnowany".
Zresztą ja nie jestem przeciwnikiem deskowania, jestem właśnie zwoleninikiem wolnego wyboru, ale bez manipulacji. 
Ktoś kto zrobi sobie dach bez deskowania też będzie miał dobry dach i jeżeli mu kuna nie wejdzie to ten dach będzie mu długo służył. Deskowanie czy brak deskowania nie jest jedynym wyznacznikiem trwałości dachu jako całości.

A teksty w stylu ja tylko doradzam, ale jak nie zrobisz deskowania to czeka Cie to co na zdjęciu to manipulacja!!

----------


## piotrek0m

> ^^ 
> 
> A teksty w stylu ja tylko doradzam, ale jak nie zrobisz deskowania to czeka Cie to co na zdjęciu to manipulacja!!



Pytanie:
Czy są sposoby inne niż krycie wstępne (deski lub płyty OSB jako podkład pod papę), żeby zabezpieczyć poddasze przed katastrofą w sytuacji zerwania dachówek podczas gwałtownej burzy z intensywnymi odpadami deszczu, gradu? Może są, więc proszę o ich podanie. Dziekuję.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Przy prawidłowym ułożeniu dachówki gwałtowna burza nic jej nie zrobi, jak ktoś nie klamruje swojego dachu albo w inny sposób nie zabezpiecza dachu przed ssaniem to już inny problem. Po za tym jak nawet dachówke podniesie to jeszcze  jest folia , a folie są różne i jak ktoś zamontuje wytrzymałą folie np. z pcv to mu się nic nie stanie.
A to co na zdjęciu prezentujesz to nie była gwaltowna burza tylko jakies tornado albo coś takiego, a na to i nawet papa na zadeskowanym dachu może nie pomoc.

.....No cóż sam walczę przeciw towarzystwu wzajemnej adoracji.....

----------


## Adam1982

a na tym zdjęciu są dachówki czy blacha ?

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Faktycznie chyba blachodachówka bo z boku jest tam wykończenie typowe dla blach, ale słabe zdjęcie i jednoznacznie nie widać.
A jeżeli naprawdę jest to blachodachówka to jest kolejny dowód na manipulacje, o której  piszę.

----------


## Adam1982

zdjęcie chyba pochodzi stąd
http://supernowosci24.pl/nocna-nawal...zej-w-malawie/

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szanowny "jacentyy" nie ma tu żadnej manipulacji, po prostu bez względu na rodzaj pokrycia docelowego najistotniejsze jest wykonanie solidnie krycia wstępnego. Jakoś nie mogę doczekać się od Ciebie odpowiedzi jakie to wady ma papa na pełnym deskowaniu lub płycie OSB. Pisanie, że pokrycie dachu ceramiką z zastosowaniem foli jako krycie wstępne to dopiero jest lobbowanie folii. Aktualnie produkowane folie nie mają odporności na UV a ich deklarowana żywotność nijak się ma do żywotności dachówki. Są to podstawowe wady, które jej dyskryminują. Oczywiście każdy ma wolny wybór bo to jego dom i jego pieniądze. Folie można zastosować pod pokrycia docelowe o podobnej  żywotności czyli np. pod blachodachówkę. Należy zwrócić wówczas uwagę na odporność takiej folii na temperaturę bo blacha ma minimalną bezwładność cieplną a przy ciemnych powłokach na południowej ekspozycji temperatura może osiągać nawet 80*C. Życzę wszystkim inwestorom rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Panie Andrzeju, jak byś Pan czytał moje posty dokładnie ze zrozumieniem, to byś Pan zauważył, że nie jestem przeciwnikiem deskowania, gdybym miał poddasze użytkowe i miał pieniądze na ten cel to użyłbym płyt OSB jako deskowania, ale nie 6 mm jak Pan śmiało poleca tylko min 18 mm. Ale to szczegół.
Wadą deskowania jest jego cena, a zadeskować dach i dać na niego papę na tekturze to śmiech na sali. Tak więc na deskowanie powinna być porządna papa, akurat Pan w wyborze pap jest lepszym ekspertem aniżeli ja.

Jeżeli chodzi o wstępne krycie z folia, to na całym świecie się to robi i jakoś nie ma jedynie słusznej technologii wykonania dachu. 
Pan żeś się uwział na wszystkie folie, ale wie Pan, że są tanie folie i droższe. Są folie z różnych materiałów i nie można generalizować, że wszystkie folie po kilku latach się rozpadają. Teraz jest obecnie moda na folie wysokoparprzepuszczane, które mają nieszczęsny "film" z PP który nie jest trwale odporny na UV, ale jak ktoś przy wełnie zrobi poprawną wentylację to dlaczego nie można zastosować folii paronieprzepuszczalnych a odpornych na UV. Jakbyś Pan położył taką folię PCV 1,0-1,5 mm na dach to co źle byłby wykonany ten dach ? Albo np. Icopal ma w ofercie Sun'X, to też jest zła folia ? Oczywiście używanie słowa "folia" to uproszczenienie.

----------


## Kyniek123

> ^^
> Panie Andrzeju, jak byś Pan czytał moje posty dokładnie ze zrozumieniem, to byś Pan zauważył, że nie jestem przeciwnikiem deskowania, gdybym miał poddasze użytkowe i miał pieniądze na ten cel to użyłbym płyt OSB jako deskowania, ale nie 6 mm jak Pan śmiało poleca tylko min 18 mm. Ale to szczegół.
> Wadą deskowania jest jego cena, a zadeskować dach i dać na niego papę na tekturze to śmiech na sali. Tak więc na deskowanie powinna być porządna papa, akurat Pan w wyborze pap jest lepszym ekspertem aniżeli ja.
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o wstępne krycie z folia, to na całym świecie się to robi i jakoś nie ma jedynie słusznej technologii wykonania dachu. 
> Pan żeś się uwział na wszystkie folie, ale wie Pan, że są tanie folie i droższe. Są folie z różnych materiałów i nie można generalizować, że wszystkie folie po kilku latach się rozpadają. Teraz jest obecnie moda na folie wysokoparprzepuszczane, które mają nieszczęsny "film" z PP który nie jest trwale odporny na UV, ale jak ktoś przy wełnie zrobi poprawną wentylację to dlaczego nie można zastosować folii paronieprzepuszczalnych a odpornych na UV. Jakbyś Pan położył taką folię PCV 1,0-1,5 mm na dach to co źle byłby wykonany ten dach ? Albo np. Icopal ma w ofercie Sun'X, to też jest zła folia ? Oczywiście używanie słowa "folia" to uproszczenienie.


Jakoś nie pamiętam postu Andrzeja gdzie poleca osb grubości 6mm. Jeśli budujesz dom na lat 20 to śmiało powinieneś dać folię i tanią dachówkę najlepiej betonową. Jeśli masz nadzieję, że może Twoje dziecko zechce w nim spędzić swoje życie i wychować w nim Twoje wnuki, to oszczędź na czymś innym i rób deskowanie oraz daj dobrą papę. Dom dla pokoleń to dom o idealnych fundamentach, solidnych ścianach i niezawodnym dachu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma folii odpornych na UV!  Papy też nie są odporne na UV ale ich żywotność znacznie wzrasta gdy są ukryte pod kryciem docelowym. Produkt ICOPALA jeśli się nie mylę ma odporność na UV 6 albo 9 miesięcy wiec jak to się ma dożywotności dachówki? Do tego wymaga szczeliny wentylacyjnej więc  nie jest dla tych, którzy nie potrafią poprawnie wykonać wentylacji dachu. Budując dom dla siebie na pewnych rzeczach nie warto oszczędzać. Czy ktoś dzisiaj sypie gruz do betonu gdy zalewa fundamenty? A jeszcze nie dawno tak robiono bo było taniej. Żywotność dachu jest tak długa jak żywotność najsłabszego elementu użytego do jego budowy. Do tego dochodzą zniszczenia dokonane przez nieproszonych gości (kuna, ptaki, małe gryzonie, nietoperze a nawet owady). W załączeniu zdjęcia obrazujące zniszczenia. Pierwsze w centrum Opola uwięziona pomiędzy łatami kuna - jej resztki. Dwa następne to owoc pracy również kuny. Kolejne to dzieło os. Ostatnie to ośmio może dziewięcioletnia folia a w zasadzie jej resztki.  Jako dekarz powinienem się cieszyć bo wcześniej czy później takie dachy będą wymagały poważnego remontu. Życzę inwestorom trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Winciu

Witajcie, 

Panowie nie dawno robiłem pełne deskowanie miała być papa jednak w ostatniej chwili zaproponowali mi membranę coś takiego ?
http://www.alphadam.com/system-alpharexx.html 

szukałem po internecie i prawie zero opinii, ktoś może się wypowiedzieć w temacie ? Wiem że nie jest ona super paroprzepuszczalna Sd na poziomie 4,7 jednak jest mega wyrzymała i zdecydowałem się to założyć. 

Czy ktoś mógłby pokazać jak przygotować sznurowanie lub siatkę pod ocieplenie wełną przy pełnym deskowaniu dla zostawienia szczeliny wentylacyjnej ???

Dla fachowców z doświadczeniem, czy połączenie kombinowane piana zamknięto komórkowa 3cm ( lub otwartokomórkowa np 5-7 cm )dla zapewnienia szczelności pod pełne deskowanie z zachowaniem szczeliny ( użycie jakiś szmat czy czegoś podobnego, ktoś o tym pisał ) i na to 20 cm wełny, i oczywiście sama wełna na krokwie 10cm ? Cenowo wyszło by nie najdrożej jak sama pianka a szczelność na pewno większa... 
Spotkał się ktoś z takim połączeniem ?

----------


## Adrian1224

Rób pełne deskowanie z papą bo tylko wtedy dach starczy ci na lata,nawet jak dachówka czy blacha zacznie ci lekko przeciekać to dzięki papie nic się nie stanie.
Wydasz więcej kasy ale będziesz miał pewność że byle dziurka nie zniszczy ci ocieplenia na poddaszach.

----------


## Winciu

Jak pisałem założyłem tą membranę... Papa jest ok jednak wydaje mi się że z czasem robi się dość krucha...

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Witam
Jakie zalecacie gwoździe do gwoździarki pneumatycznej do deskowania? Chodzi mi o grubość. Czy 2,5x75 skrętny ocynk będzie ok? Czy raczej 2,8 albo 3,1x80? Ja się trochę skłaniam ku najcieńszym bo pieruńsko ciężko wchodzą w modrzew. Próbowałem pierścieniowym 2,8x80 który dostałem na próbę razem z używaną gwoździarką BEA 900DC kupioną po bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie przybić deskę modrzewiową do sosnowej kantówki i zawsze nie dobiło ok 5-10mm, ale rozumiem że pierścieniowe ciężej wchodzą. Do krokwi modrzewiowej będzie już dużo ciężej a drzewo jest w większości z twardziela.
Pozdrawiam
Andrzej Kowalski

----------


## zeusrulez

> Witajcie, 
> 
> Panowie nie dawno robiłem pełne deskowanie miała być papa jednak w ostatniej chwili zaproponowali mi membranę coś takiego ?
> http://www.alphadam.com/system-alpharexx.html 
> 
> szukałem po internecie i prawie zero opinii, ktoś może się wypowiedzieć w temacie ? Wiem że nie jest ona super paroprzepuszczalna Sd na poziomie 4,7 jednak jest mega wyrzymała i zdecydowałem się to założyć. 
> 
> Czy ktoś mógłby pokazać jak przygotować sznurowanie lub siatkę pod ocieplenie wełną przy pełnym deskowaniu dla zostawienia szczeliny wentylacyjnej ???
> 
> ...


Jaka szczelnosc ? Czego ? Bo nie za bardzo rozumiem co Ty chcesz uzyskac aplikujac piane ZK czy OK miedzykrokwie
Mozesz jasniej 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Winciu

> Jaka szczelnosc ? Czego ? Bo nie za bardzo rozumiem co Ty chcesz uzyskac aplikujac piane ZK czy OK miedzykrokwie
> Mozesz jasniej 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Chodzi o to ze 15-20cm piany jest dość drogie 40-50 zł netto, a jakby położyć tylko 5 cm piany otwartej ( cenę podają od 2,40 zł /1 cm netto za 1m2) lub 3cm zamkniętej (z-k wychodzi około 30 zł) żeby dobrze uszczelnić deski i połączenie deski-krokwie, a na to dopiero wełna ?? Wiem że trzeba zachować szczelinę wentylacyjną tylko czy ktoś może pokazać na zdjęciu jak to robią ekipy od piankowania ? Wiadomo że wełna nie dotrze we wszystkie zakamarki tak jak pianka...

----------


## jacentyy

> Nie ma folii odpornych na UV!  Papy też nie są odporne na UV ale ich żywotność znacznie wzrasta gdy są ukryte pod kryciem docelowym..


A folia to co jej żywotność nie wzrasta pod kryciem docelowym? Parametr który mówi, że dana folia jest odporna na UV przez dany okres oznacza, pełną ekspozycję na działanie promieni UV, czyli przez te 4 -9 miesięcy musiałaby być wystawiona na non stop słońce 24h na dobę. 

A  wracając do folii to folia PCV ma dużą wytrzymałość na UV nawet większą od pap , tylko ich się nie stosuje na dachy skośne, a ale to nie znaczy, że nie można by było tak ją zastosować.
Icopal Sun flex czy jakoś tak po pierwsze ma warstwę aluminium, całkowicie odporne na UV, kauczuk syntetyczny z bitumem co już i tak zapewnia większa odporność na UV oraz wzmocnienie z poliestru, który też jest znacznie odporniejszy na UV aniżeli PP.

Tak więc Panie Andrzeju widziałeś Pan kilka folii które się rozpadły po wpływem UV, ale to nie znaczy, że nie ma porządnych folii , to co się rozpadło to po prostu było badziewie niestabilizowane na UV w ogóle.

I to wcale nie jest argument, że folie są be, zresztą ta dyskusja nie ma sensu ja aż tak się nie znam na foliach ale Pan również się na nich nie zna aż tak, żeby wyrokować co jest najtrwalsze.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Chodzi o to ze 15-20cm piany jest dość drogie 40-50 zł netto, a jakby położyć tylko 5 cm piany otwartej ( cenę podają od 2,40 zł /1 cm netto za 1m2) lub 3cm zamkniętej (z-k wychodzi około 30 zł) żeby dobrze uszczelnić deski i połączenie deski-krokwie, a na to dopiero wełna ?? Wiem że trzeba zachować szczelinę wentylacyjną tylko czy ktoś może pokazać na zdjęciu jak to robią ekipy od piankowania ? Wiadomo że wełna nie dotrze we wszystkie zakamarki tak jak pianka...


Mozesz mi wyjasniec po co Ty chcesz uczelniac deski i polaczenie deski-krokwie ?
Do czego to uszczelnianie ma sluzyc, przed czym zapobiegac ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Winciu

> Mozesz mi wyjasniec po co Ty chcesz uczelniac deski i polaczenie deski-krokwie ?
> Do czego to uszczelnianie ma sluzyc, przed czym zapobiegac ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Co ty się tak uczepiłeś tego słowa uszczelnić.... głównie chodzi o to ze będzie rekuperacja, skoro zachować szczelinę deski - izolacja to nie potrzebne mi przeciągi, bo reszre załatwi wentylacja - najważniejsze dla mnie to połączenie tych dwóch technologii czy ktoś się z tym spotkał ?

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Witam
> Jakie zalecacie gwoździe do gwoździarki pneumatycznej do deskowania? Chodzi mi o grubość. Czy 2,5x75 skrętny ocynk będzie ok? Czy raczej 2,8 albo 3,1x80? Ja się trochę skłaniam ku najcieńszym bo pieruńsko ciężko wchodzą w modrzew. Próbowałem pierścieniowym 2,8x80 który dostałem na próbę razem z używaną gwoździarką BEA 900DC kupioną po bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie przybić deskę modrzewiową do sosnowej kantówki i zawsze nie dobiło ok 5-10mm, ale rozumiem że pierścieniowe ciężej wchodzą. Do krokwi modrzewiowej będzie już dużo ciężej a drzewo jest w większości z twardziela.
> Pozdrawiam
> Andrzej Kowalski



Sprawdź ciśnienie na wylocie z kompresora i w pistolecie masz regulację głębokości wbijania. Do calowych desek używam 2,8x70

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dzięki. A używasz pierścieniowych skrętnych czy prostych? Do kontrłat pierścieniowe 2,8x90? Wyregulowane na maksa. Ciśnienie 7,5-8 Bara.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wassil

Witam serdecznie - jestem tu nowy - temat śledzę z dużym zaciekawieniem ponieważ czeka mnie właśnie etap deskowania dachu - w tym wątku padło wiele nazw i producentów papy na takowe deskowanie - proszę znawców o doradzenie jaką najlepiej wybrać pod względem wysokiej jakości do w miarę rozsądnej ceny - I czy nakładać papę do krycia jednowarstwowego czy najpierw podkład a później na to kolejna właściwa warstwa ? Z góry dzięki za odp.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Co ty się tak uczepiłeś tego słowa uszczelnić.... głównie chodzi o to ze będzie rekuperacja, skoro zachować szczelinę deski - izolacja to nie potrzebne mi przeciągi, bo reszre załatwi wentylacja - najważniejsze dla mnie to połączenie tych dwóch technologii czy ktoś się z tym spotkał ?


Bo piszesz tak chaotycznie, ze chyba tylko Ty siebie rozumiesz. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... folii to folia PCV ma dużą wytrzymałość na UV nawet większą od pap , tylko ich się nie stosuje na dachy skośne, a ale to nie znaczy, że nie można by było tak ją zastosować.
>   ... dyskusja nie ma sensu ja aż tak się nie znam na foliach ale Pan również się na nich nie zna aż tak, żeby wyrokować co jest najtrwalsze.


Folii tej (poprawnie PVC) nie stosuje się na dachy skośne ze względu na jej cenę o czym nie raczyłaś wspomnieć.
Oczywiście ta dyskusja nie ma sensu bo każdy może  na swoim dachu położyć co mu się rzewnie podoba. Ja w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie znam się na foliach, opiniuję dachy i czasami je naprawiam. Pozwolę sobie zatem pozostać przy swoim zdaniu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacentyy

^^ 
PCV to jest z polskiego nazewnictwa mądralo - polichlorekwinylu a właściwie powinno być PCW , PVC jest z angielskiej nazwy Polyvinyl chloride.

Ale cena nie powoduje tego, że nie jest odporna na UV, a  twierdziłeś, że nie ma odpornych na UV. Na foliach znam się gorzej niż Ty, ale Ty również znasz się słabo ,  tu trzebaby jakiegoś speca w tej kwestii się zapytać, ktoś kto ma dostęp do fachowych badań, kto się zna trochę na tworzywach sztucznych.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ^^ 
> PCV to jest z polskiego nazewnictwa mądralo.....


Tak z polskiego nazewnictwa podwórkowego mądralo. 
Fajnie jak ktoś, kto się nie zna na dachach ocenia kogoś kto się zna. Piszemy tu o materiałach stosowanych na krycie wstępne a nie docelowe. Jakie fachowe badania? Stosuje się procesy przyspieszonego starzenia. Życie weryfikuje te materiały najskuteczniej. Zachwalasz folie a nie potrafisz przedstawić choćby jednego merytorycznego argumentu za jej stosowaniem. Prosiłem wiele razy abyś wskazał choć jeden minus stosowania deskowania lub OSB. No i co? Nic tylko krytyka. Czy tylko tak potrafisz zaistnieć na Forum. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plusfoto

> ^^ 
> PCV to jest z polskiego nazewnictwa mądralo - polichlorekwinylu a właściwie powinno być PCW , PVC jest z angielskiej nazwy Polyvinyl chloride.
> 
> Ale cena nie powoduje tego, że nie jest odporna na UV, a  twierdziłeś, że nie ma odpornych na UV. Na foliach znam się gorzej niż Ty, ale Ty również znasz się słabo ,  tu trzebaby jakiegoś speca w tej kwestii się zapytać, ktoś kto ma dostęp do fachowych badań, kto się zna trochę na tworzywach sztucznych.


jacenty trochę niegrzeczny jesteś w rozmowie z Andrzejem a biorąc pod uwagę jego wiedzę i fakt iż jest rzeczoznawcą od dachów powinieneś okazać mu więcej szacunku bo jak Ci sknocą dach to możesz potrzebować jego ekspertyzy.

----------


## jacentyy

^^ Chyba sobie żartujesz...




> Tak z polskiego nazewnictwa podwórkowego mądralo..


 Polska nazwa techniczna PCW, coś Tobie nie pasuje w tej nazwie? PVC to jest nazwa angielska




> Fajnie jak ktoś, kto się nie zna na dachach ocenia kogoś kto się zna. Piszemy tu o materiałach stosowanych na krycie wstępne a nie docelowe. Jakie fachowe badania? Stosuje się procesy przyspieszonego starzenia. Życie weryfikuje te materiały najskuteczniej..


Właściwie to co piszesz, świadczy , że się nie do końca znasz na tych materiałach, pokaż mi jedno zdjęcie z dachu na którym zastosowano folię markową tyvek lub dorken , która po kilku latach prawidłowego funkcjonowania się rozpadła, pokaż. Sadzę, że sztab ludzi , technologów chemików, zna się troszkę lepiej na materiałach, które sprzedają aniżeli Ty.




> Zachwalasz folie a nie potrafisz przedstawić choćby jednego merytorycznego argumentu za jej stosowaniem. Prosiłem wiele razy abyś wskazał choć jeden minus stosowania deskowania lub OSB. No i co? Nic tylko krytyka. Czy tylko tak potrafisz zaistnieć na Forum. Pozdrawiam.


Masz problem ze zrozumieniem tekstu czytanego, przecież napisałem, że wadą jest cena wykonania deskowania, a poza tym wcale tego rozwiązania nie krytykuje, jedynie wkurzam mnie Twój lobbing tego rozwiązania jako jedynie słusznego.
W Niemczech 40% dachów robi się bez deskowania, oni wszyscy też się nie znają i nie słuchają Twoich cenny rad. 

A jeszcze tak odnośnie anonimowości na forum, skąd ja mam to wiedzieć czy Andrzej Wilhelmi to Twoje prawdziwe imię i nazwisko, na profilu masz załączony skan dowodu osobistego ?
Poza tym w regulaminie tego forum nie ma obowiązku przedstawiania się z imienia i nazwiska, tak więc moja sprawa czy jestem anonimowy czy nie i nic Tobie do tego .

----------


## plusfoto

> A jeszcze tak odnośnie anonimowości na forum, skąd ja mam to wiedzieć czy Andrzej Wilhelmi to Twoje prawdziwe imię i nazwisko, na profilu masz załączony skan dowodu osobistego ?
> Poza tym w regulaminie tego forum nie ma obowiązku przedstawiania się z imienia i nazwiska, tak więc moja sprawa czy jestem anonimowy czy nie i nic Tobie do tego .


Wystarczy wpisać w wujka google imię i nazwisko a będziesz miał wszystko łącznie z fotką. A wracając do tematu. W niemczech mówisz że 40% to folia a więc wniosek prosty 60% ludzi myśli a reszcie się wydaje że robi dobrze. Natomiast u nas niestety Cena Czyni Cuda i jest odwrotnie 40% deskowanie a 60 folia. Dodając do tego jeszcze niedobór dobrych ekip efekty bywają nie do przewidzenia. I jeszcze ostatnie zdanie na temat twojej butności. i stwierdzenia że :
*"...tak więc moja sprawa czy jestem anonimowy czy nie i nic Tobie do tego ." 
*Anonimowy to kolego byłeś do puki się pierwszy raz nie pojawiłeś w internecie. Teraz to już tylko TWOJE POBOŻNE ŻYCZENIE

----------


## jacentyy

Póki kolego póki, a co do anonimowości to chodziło mi o anonimowość na tym forum, a nie o to, że po moim IP można np. dojść dla odpowiednich służb do adresu gdzie mieszkam  .
Poza tym są kolego ludzie, którzy się nie boją kun, uważają, że konstrukcja dachu może być bez deskowania  i brak deskowania nic jej nie zaszkodzi, bo prawdopodobieństwo zadomowienia się kuny jest małe.
Ale skończmy te dyskusje, bo ona do niczego nie prowadzi, chcesz to deskuj dach, ja nie krytykuje ludzi, którzy sobie zadeskowali dach, bo ta technologia ma swoje zalety.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Właściwie to co piszesz, świadczy , że się nie do końca znasz na tych materiałach, pokaż mi jedno zdjęcie z dachu na którym zastosowano folię markową tyvek lub dorken , która po kilku latach prawidłowego funkcjonowania się rozpadła, pokaż. Sadzę, że sztab ludzi , technologów chemików, zna się troszkę lepiej na materiałach, które sprzedają aniżeli Ty.
> .


Jacentyy, 4-6 letnie dachy obecnie idą do remontu przez szmatę na kryciu wstępnym i błędy wykonawcze. Poczekaj jeszcze kilka lat i przeczytasz tu o niejednym przypadku rozpadającej się membrany,  Ja mam sporo fotek  :wink:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Dzięki. A używasz pierścieniowych skrętnych czy prostych? Do kontrłat pierścieniowe 2,8x90? Wyregulowane na maksa. Ciśnienie 7,5-8 Bara.
> Pozdrawiam


Używam 2,8x50-70  pierścień   3,1x90 pierścień  i chyba 4,3x130 skrętne.

Do kontrłat 90tki wystarczą

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Miło otrzymać na bieżąco konkretną odpowiedź od fachowcy. Powiedz Dachołaz preferujesz krycie wstępne wyprowadzone na pas podrynnowy czy nadrynnowy do rynny i dlaczego? Czy różnica w płaszczyźnie dachu do pół cm na krokwiach to wystarczająca dokładność- w okapie jest do lini, ale już pomiędzy płatwią a murłatą i płatwią kalenicową zdarzają się odchyłki ze względu na pokręcone, brzuchate krokwie które odkręcam z w miarę dobrym skutkiem.
Wynurzę się nieco i powiem że jestem zdegustowany tym forum. Przeważająca ilość wypowiedzi to kłótnie i krytyka - naprawdę dowartościowania się nie znajdziemy w internecie.  Jak ktoś zadaje konkretne pytanie to rzadko kiedy dostaje konkretną odpowiedź.
Wielokrotnie moje bardzo szczegółowe pytania pozostawały bez echa pomimo iż "grzecznie" zwracałem się o pomoc do konkretnych osób - profesjonalistów. Tym bardziej że jedna z nich deklarowała pomoc w moim dzienniku.
Pozdrawiam - Samorób.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Większość dachów robie z pasem nadrynnowym ale dachy o małym pochyleniu połaci robię z podrynnowym. Jest wiele opcji na zrobienie okapu,ważne aby skropliny opuściły dach i nie stały w jakiś nieckach . Zajrzałem na ostatnią stronę Twojego dziennika. Więźba ma około 30-35* więc nie ma nic na przeszkodzie zrobić klin na okapie.



"Czy różnica w płaszczyźnie dachu do pół cm na krokwiach to wystarczająca dokładność- w okapie jest do lini, ale już pomiędzy płatwią a murłatą i płatwią kalenicową zdarzają się odchyłki ze względu na pokręcone, brzuchate krokwie które odkręcam z w miarę dobrym skutkiem."

Jak są różnice pół centa to się gumką zmaże  :big grin: 





[QUOTE=jendrulakowalski;6982148  Jak ktoś zadaje konkretne pytanie to rzadko kiedy dostaje konkretną odpowiedź.
Wielokrotnie moje bardzo szczegółowe pytania pozostawały bez echa pomimo iż "grzecznie" zwracałem się o pomoc do konkretnych osób - profesjonalistów. Tym bardziej że jedna z nich deklarowała pomoc w moim dzienniku.
Pozdrawiam - Samorób.[/QUOTE]

Nie czytam forum regularnie,w tym dziale wyrywkowo coś czasami przeczytam jak sam czegoś szukam  :smile:

----------


## jacentyy

> Jacentyy, 4-6 letnie dachy obecnie idą do remontu przez szmatę na kryciu wstępnym i błędy wykonawcze. Poczekaj jeszcze kilka lat i przeczytasz tu o niejednym przypadku rozpadającej się membrany,  Ja mam sporo fotek


No to zapodaj na forum jak możesz, ale z opisem kiedy dach był robiony i jaka folia ( producent , typ) -  przypadki destrukcyjnego działania słońca

----------


## jendrulakowalski

To se dużą gumkę kupie  :tongue: . Dach ma 25 st. Z fotek rzeczywiście wygląda na bardziej stromy. Jest tak nisko że mam już dwie śliwy na głowie. Obróbki przygotowane na pas podrynnowy. Stwierdziłem że ma tylko jedną wadę, mianowicie zacieki. Reszta to same zalety w porównaniu z nadrynnowym.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...skąd ja mam to wiedzieć ...


No właśnie nie wiele wiesz i jak widać wiedzy nie szukasz. Ja Tobie nie muszę niczego udowadniać. Ty lobbujesz na rzecz folii i to nic złego. Natomiast kreujesz się na znawcę nie potrafiąc przytoczyć merytorycznych, rzeczowych argumentów. Dla Ciebie wadą deskowania jest cena i to ma być merytoryczny argument ??? To może warto do betonu lanego w ławy budynku sypać gruz bo będzie taniej? Tak przecież robiono a te domy stoją do dziś.
Oczywiście nie ma żadnego obowiązku czytelnego podpisywania swoich wpisów na Forum. Nie ma też żadnego zakazu pisania bzdur czy dyrdymałów. Tobie wolno pisać, że folie są dobrym materiałem na krycie wstępne (do tej pory nie podałeś ani jednego merytorycznego argumentu uzasadniającego ich stosowanie) a mnie wolno pisać, że się na takie krycie nie nadają. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dzonywzk

witam ma pytanie co do deskowania czy pod deskowanie dawać folie paro przepuszczalną czy dystans i bez folii wełnę mineralną dach na razie nie cieknie na dachu blacho dachówka i papa

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Żeby zamontować tą membrane to musisz rozebrać dach do krokwi  :big grin: 

Nie dawaj tej membrany bo jest niepotrzebna  :smile:

----------


## bny

fajnie się czyta rady ekseprtów, bo zdecydowałem się na pełne deskowanie.
w sumie mam pytanie co sądzicie o desce topolowej bo tą wybrałem szer 14cm.
druga sprawa, jak wygląda ta wentylacja przy papowaniu? i czy ma jakieś znaczenie, że deska jest sucha?

dzięki :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czemu akurat topola? Mogą być trudności z przybiciem deski na końcach. Wentylacja jest właśnie po to aby deski i krokwie były suche. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bny

Robaki imają się topoli :smile:  ekipa zaczęła dzisiaj deskować, na razie wygląda to bardzo ładnie, sam deska dla mnie jest tańsza i  nie potrzebuje impregnacji.
deska jest krótka ma 2,5m także nie paczy się jakoś specjalnie. a z tą wentylacja to podpytam jutro bo nic mi o tym nie wiadomo, ciekawe co na to majster./

----------


## Kai2000

> co sądzicie o desce topolowej bo tą wybrałem szer 14cm.


Topola to chyba najgorsze drewno z możliwych. Jest bardzo miękka, chłonie wilgoć jak gąbka, a wysychając mocno się skręca. Zostawiłem trochę drewna topoli na zewnątrz, po zimie wszystko zgniło. To nie był dobry wybór!

----------


## sylwekr

Mam pytanie do znawców tematu. Chciałem na deskowanie dachu użyć płyt OSB 15 mm, miałem najpierw kupić ilość która by wystarczyła na szalowanie stropu x 2, czyli położyć 2 warstwy płyt, później użyć ich do deskowania dachu. Jednak spotkałem się z różnymi opiniami tzn są tacy co twierdzą że po rozszalowaniu stropu te płyty będą nadawały się tylko do spalenia, ale są i opinie, że bez problemu będę mógł je później użyć do deskowania dachu. Jednak znalazłem alternatywę płyty szalunkowe PERI. Używane ale w bardzo dobrym stanie, sprzedawca oczywiście zachwala, że to najlepszy materiał na dach, że po rozszalowaniu nic z nimi się nie dzieje bo taka płyta do szalowania może być użyta nawet kilkadziesiąt razy, że wilgoć im nic nie robi bo u niego wszystko leży pod chmurką itp. Będzie drożej niż OSB, ale jeśli po szalowaniu stropu miałbym nawet część wyrzucić to może jednak warto. Czy są jakieś minusy użycia płyt szalunkowych Peri na dachu ? Sprzedawca Płyt nawet mi zalecał na dachy płyty łączyć na styk z użyciem silikonu i samo takie pokrycie będzie wodoszczelne nawet jak by papa podkładowa uległa uszkodzeniu. Co o tym sądzicie ?

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Płytom OSB od jednego szalowania nic nie będzie, sklejka na pewno jest lepszym pomysłem, ale wszystko zależy od tego jak ta sklejka wygląda i ile razy była używana do szalowania.
A z tym kilkadziesiąt razy używaniem sklejki nawet firmy PERI to przesada..... maks kilka kilkanaście razy poźniej to już szrot

aaa odnośnie OSB mogę Ci wysłać zdjęcie jak wyglądają po szalowaniu bo sam używałem OSB do szalowania stropu...

----------


## sylwekr

> ^^
> Płytom OSB od jednego szalowania nic nie będzie, sklejka na pewno jest lepszym pomysłem, ale wszystko zależy od tego jak ta sklejka wygląda i ile razy była używana do szalowania.
> A z tym kilkadziesiąt razy używaniem sklejki nawet firmy PERI to przesada..... maks kilka kilkanaście razy poźniej to już szrot
> 
> aaa odnośnie OSB mogę Ci wysłać zdjęcie jak wyglądają po szalowaniu bo sam używałem OSB do szalowania stropu...


Już po fakcie - wybór dokonany, zamówiłem 220 m2 sklejki Peri. Wymiar 270 x 74 cm, więc przy rozstawie krokiew co 90 cm (tak mam w projekcie) będzie prawie bez odpadów. Na dach potrzebuje ok 190 m2, więc powinno wystarczyć.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
270x74 co to za format? Nie ma takiej sklejki no chyba, że to jakieś docinki ...

----------


## sylwekr

> ^^
> 270x74 co to za format? Nie ma takiej sklejki no chyba, że to jakieś docinki ...


Nie wiem jakie są standardowe formaty, ale na szybko przejrzałem kilka ofert i znalazłem wymiary 270x 75 (w okuciu stalowym), 274x74, ale gdzieś tez znalazłem podaną długość 269, więc nie wiem jakie są standardowe wymiary Peri. Przyjadą, to je zmierzę, podobno nie cięte, nie porozwarstwiane, czy uszkodzone krawędzie.

----------


## wassil

Witam serdecznie - jestem tu nowy - temat śledzę z dużym zaciekawieniem ponieważ czeka mnie właśnie etap deskowania dachu - w tym wątku padło wiele nazw i producentów papy na takowe deskowanie - proszę znawców o doradzenie jaką najlepiej wybrać pod względem wysokiej jakości do w miarę rozsądnej ceny - I czy nakładać papę do krycia jednowarstwowego czy najpierw podkład a później na to kolejna właściwa warstwa ? Z góry dzięki za odp.

----------


## wassil

Panowie szybkie pytanko bo muszę jak najszybciej dokonać zakupu. Podzwoniłem po hurtowniach i ogólnie większość osób poleca coś takiego jak membrany wysokomodyfikowane sbs lub papy PET-SBS - zastanawiam się nad tą membraną tylko ona strasznie cienka jest i nie wiem czy byłby to dobry wybór? Zaś odradzono mi jakiekolwiek papy z serii V60 - bo będą pękać przy montażu w minusowych temperaturach i że ogólnie nie nadają się na podłoże z desek tylko bardziej na stabilne betonowe podkłady? Co polecacie z doświadczenia ? taka Membrana np. Icopal optimaxPV czy np. ICOPAL W/PET-SBS ?? Dzięki

----------


## Krzychu019

Witam, ja mam pytanie odnośnie szczeliny wentylacyjnej a dokładniej problemu z wlotami ze względu na bardziej skomplikowaną konstrukcje dachu. Dach dwuspadowy z dwoma dużymi giblami i tu jest problem, szczelina jest tylko między dwoma krokwiami po jednej i drugiej stronie gibla a reszta jak ma być wentylowana? Do gibli powietrze nie ma jak dotrzeć, jak to rozwiązać?

   

Wylot w kalenicy jest na szczycie i na giblach, czy został on wykonany poprawnie ?



Kilka osób z konkretnych firm z renomą łącznie z kierownikiem budowy doradzało mi by nie zostawiać otwartych wlotów twierdząc że będzie różnica temperatur w efekcie czego woda będzie spływać na ścianę zewnętrzną i ściana będzie zamakać. Twierdzili że wykonując remonty widzieli już takie sytuacje i wykonując wlot można sobie więcej szkody zrobić ze ścianami niż pożytku. Do teraz byłem całkowicie przekonany co do wentylacji z wlotem i wylotem w kalenicy ale Ci Panowie też mają trochę racji w tym co mówią propo zamakania ściany. Proszę o opinie co sądzicie o tym bo z tego co tu jest na forum sama szczelina nie gwarantuje odprowadzenia pary (powinien być przepływ powietrza) a jeśli wlotów nie będzie tylko wyloty z zachowaniem szczeliny to co wtedy?

----------


## mariober

jeżeli kierownik i wykonawcy nie mogą ci pomóc w tak prostej sprawie to chyba papiery na targu kupili .Trzeba krokwie nawiercić   4- 6 otworów średnicy 25mm wloty są niezbędne  - wyloty są prawidłowe , może zamiast papy trwalsza była by folia ale to nie defekt.

----------


## Jan P.

Nie mają pojęcia o funkcji dachu. Robiąc dachy 40 lat nie widziałem "zamakania" ścian przy prawidłowym wykonaniu wentylowania. W Twoim przypadku trzeba wiercić krokwie przy OSB lub dawać wywietrzniki połaciowe.Jan

----------


## zeusrulez

Tak jak Pan Jan napisal wywietrzniki polaciowe lub znajdziesz to rowniez pod nazwa kratka wentylacyjna do dachow deskowanych.
Uwazam, ze ten wylot jest zle zrobiony. Ten daszek z papy powinien byc zrobiony w polowie wysokosci kontrlat.. 
Ale niech wypowiedza sie bardziej doswiadczeni. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak jak wspomniał szanowny przedmówca wylot w połowie wysokości kontrłat lub usunąć kawałki kontrłat podpierających papę. Nie się zwiesi.
To,że jacyś wykonawcy opowiadają bzdury można jeszcze zrozumieć ale to, że Twój kierownik opowiada bzdury to już nie. Niestety dzieje się tak, że część tych osób (z uprawnieniami!) nie ma zielonego pojęcia o dachu i jego funkcjach. Ostatnią rzeczą jaką kierownik powinien odebrać jest więźba. Twój dekarz też takiej wiedzy nie miał. Teoretycznie może nastąpić zawilgocenie ściany przy wlocie jeżeli wlot jest źle wykonany (nieocieplony) i znajduje się przy stropie. W Twoim przypadku tylko wloty z połaci będą skuteczne. Po mimo, że długość połaci tego nie wymaga radziłbym zastosować dachówki wentylacyjne (po jednej w każdym polu pomiędzy krokwiami), które uaktywnią przepływ powietrza pod dachówkami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzychu019

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi, wywietrzniki widziałem na stronie 57 w poście Pana Andrzeja, jednak u mnie dach już jest gotowy więc pozostaje chyba tylko wiercenie krokwi żeby był przewiew powietrza ale czy ta skośna płatew też powinna być wiercona by powietrze dostało się do gibla? 

Czyli wyloty nie są wykonane prawidłowo - co w sytuacji jeśli został by taki układ jak jest - chodzi mi o to czy jest sens rozbierać i poprawiać? 
Macie może jakieś zdjęcia czy schemat na których można podejrzeć jak wlot powinien być poprawnie wykonany by uniknąć zawilgocenia ściany?

Niestety nie miałem szczęścia co do ekipy, wyszło po fakcie. Obrobienie komina też zjechane i zamaka:

 

Czy te pęknięcia nie będą problemowe? Niby jest wszystko skręcone i nie powinienem się bać ale:



Słupy już raz wymieniali bo tak popękały że nie pozwoliłem by zostały ale te belki są raczej już nie do ruszenia.

PS Nawet dachówka jest krzywo ułożona... ech

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dach pokryty papą i komin w kalenicy przecieka? Łatwiejszego komina do obróbki już nie ma. Trzeba zdemontować gąsiory i dachówki w okolicy komina. Dokładnie przygrzać papę i zrobić wcinkę. To, że są dachówki na dachu nie stwarza problemu w zamontowaniu wywietrzników połaciowych. Trzeba tylko w paru miejscach wyjąc kilka dachówek. Czy wyłaz jest nas strychu nieużytkowym? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzychu019

Tak, wyłaz jest już powyżej na odciętym strychu nieużytkowym, czy też Pan coś zauważył? Ocieplenie pomiędzy krokwiami pociągnę do samej góry rownież w tej nieużywanej części powyżej poddasza mieszkalnego ze względu na fakt że będzie tam szafa rack z urządzeniami multimedialnymi.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ten wyłaz jest do pomieszczeń nieogrzewanych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## nieca

witojcie,

taki oto wymarzony projekt:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek....htm#materialy

rozumiem, że sugerowne jest dach deskować? jednocześnie proszę o jakieś praktyczne rady...

Pozdrawiam
GN

----------


## MD.

> jednocześnie proszę o jakieś praktyczne rady...
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> GN


Albo jesteś wyjątkowo leniwy i nie chciało Ci się przeczytać tego wątku albo przeczytałeś cały wątek i nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem więc nic z tego czytania nie wyniosłeś  :smile:  Nie wiem, która opcja gorsza...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

jedna praktyczna rada jest taka: zleć wykonanie dachu komuś kto się na tym zna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## nieca

> jedna praktyczna rada jest taka: zleć wykonanie dachu komuś kto się na tym zna. Pozdrawiam.


dzięki za odp!
nie ma innej opcji - jako inwestor na pewno nie będę tego robił sam. 
po prostu chciałem wiedzieć jaka jest praktyka - czy deskowanie to bezwzględne zalecenie czy dobra praktyka etc...

pozdr
GN

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dobra a nawet bardzo dobra praktyka. Natomiast wykonawca musi potrafić poprawnie zwentylować dach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Tak, wyłaz jest już powyżej na odciętym strychu nieużytkowym, czy też Pan coś zauważył? Ocieplenie pomiędzy krokwiami pociągnę do samej góry rownież w tej nieużywanej części powyżej poddasza mieszkalnego ze względu na fakt że będzie tam szafa rack z urządzeniami multimedialnymi.


Zamiast ocieplac cala polac tego stryszku, pokombinowalbym z ociepleniem tej szafki. 
Na pewno taniej wyjdzie. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mrTomo

Po przewertowaniu kilku wątków tu i tam, zdecydowałem się na pełne deskowanie dachu.
Miałem robić z fwk ale rozmyśliłem się.

Dach o kącie nachylenia 40*>.
Długość krokwi około 6,20m.
Wysokość krokwi 15cm
Rozstaw około 100cm.
Długość w kalenicy to 14,5m w najdłużym odcinku
Dach w L z dwoma koszami

Kilka pytań:

1. Czy mogę zastosować płytę osb grubości 15mm?
Płyta 18mm wyjdzie już chyba drożej od impregnowanych desek 25mm.
Jeśli robić z desek to układać je na styk czy z dylatacją?

2. Obecnie mam zrobioną nadbitkę z deski na pióro-wpust o nieokreślonej grubości.
Co z tym zrobić?
Zerwać? Zostawić?
Przy płycie OSB 15 te grubości mogą spasować, przy deskowaniu powierzchnia 
stanie się nierówna.

3. Na deski zastosuję papę wierzchniego krycia, gdyż docelowe poszycie będzie za rok.
Czy jeśli przymocuję ją kontrłatami gr. 30mm zaimpregnowanymi, 
to czy za rok będę musiał je demontować i dawać nowe czy będę mógł 
do nich przybić łaty?

4. O ile kwestię szczeliny między deskami a wełną i otworów wentylacyjnych w okapie 
rozumiem o tyle nie rozumiem kwestii wykonania nawiewników połaciowych dla kosza
ani tej folii wysokoparporzepuszczalnej w połowie grubości kontrłaty w kalenicy.
Dlaczego w połowie?

Samo ocieplenie z wełny będę kończył na wysokości jętek.
Czy w takiej sytuacji też muszę zostawiać szczelinę w kalenicy?
Kiedy trzeba wstawiać kominiki wentylacyjne?

Pomóżcie bo muszę to zrozumieć, żeby przypilnować wykonawcę a im dłużej czytam
tym więcej wątpliwości... 

rzut dachu (dwa kosze przednie, tylnych nie ma)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wysokość krokwi za mała, rozstaw krokwi za duży.
ad.1.  Wystarczy grubość OSB 12 mm.
ad. 2. Zostawić. Różnice w wyrównać grubościami kontrłat. Na nadbitce minimum 25 mm.
ad. 3. Ich stan oceni dekarz, który będzie krył Twój dach.
ad. 4. Trzeba w jakiś sposób umożliwić wlot powietrza do pól wychodzących z kosza. Po to w połowie grubości kontrłaty aby umożliwić wypływ powietrza zarówno z pod OSB jak i z pod pokrycia. Kominki wentylacyjne stosuje się wtedy gdy jest taka potrzeba np. do odpowietrzenia kanalizacji.
Jak ustalisz wszystko z wykonawcą przed rozpoczęciem robót to nie będziesz musiał go pilnować, wystarczy jak sprawdzisz. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mrTomo

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź.

Pilnować to trzeba zawsze a zwłaszcza jak nie robi się samemu  :Smile: 

Wiem, że wysokość krokwi i rozstaw też nie taki jak trzeba, ale musi już tak zostać.
Za dużo roboty zmieniać to teraz.
Krokwie nadbiję jeszcze kontrłatami 30x55. 
Docelowo na papę jako poszycie będzie blacha.

Pozostaje wybór między płytą osb a deskami.
Jeśli osb to zdecyduję się na 18mm.
Cenowo porównywalnie z deskami.

1. Do desek 25mm łatwiej przymocować papę (gwoździe pod zakład) a jak w przypadku osb?
Ta sama technika? Gwoździe przejdą na drugą stronę?

2. Z czego będzie mniejszy odpad? 
Kupując płytę osb trzeba mieć na względzie rozkład więźby, bo powinny schodzić się na krokwiach?

Co wybrać w przypadku krokwi, które są w niekoniecznie równych odstępach około 98-100cm (w osi krokwi)?

Dekarz nie chce bić kontrłat do papy na wierzch.
Nie wiem czy go do tego "namawiać" czy pozwolić zrobić jak uważa (papiaki z podkładkami pod zakład)?

PS 
W przypadku osb dekarz chce zastosować wkręty z podkładkami
Chyba jednak zdecyduję się na deski 25mm, bo jednak biorąc pod uwagę odpady chyba wyjdą jednak taniej.

W najbliższych składach mam do wyboru papy matizol np. uni v60 s42 lub werner v60 s42
Czy mogę zastosować którąś z tych pap do jednowarstwowego przykrycia na okres około 1 roku?

----------


## idas

Wychodzi na to, że i ja będę robił pełne deskowanie. Mój dach ma jakieś ~380m2, konstrukcja oparta o wiązary dachowe.
Wygląda prawie tak jak na rysunku.
Załącznik 352461

Wiązary ~40 000 PLN.
Robocizna + materiały (pełne deskowanie; bez podbitki) ~80 000 PLN.

Czy to jest akceptowalny poziom, czy przegięcie?

Na co sam powinienem zwrócić uwagę jako laik w temacie, aby w jakiś sposób mieć choć trochę kontroli nad ekipą?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Dekarz nie chce bić kontrłat do papy na wierzch....


A cym tą odmowę argumentuje?
ad. 1. Krycie wstępne (papa) jest mocowane kontrłatami w miejscu krokwi.
ad. 2. Płyta OSB nie musi być łączona na krokwiach.
Żadnych gwoździ ani wkrętów z podkładkami. Mocowanie po jednym gwoździu w miejscu krokwi to wystarczające trzymanie na czas montażu papy. Poziome połączenia zgrzać i nabić kątrłaty w miejscu krokwi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mrTomo

> A cym tą odmowę argumentuje?
> .


Dziurami w papie oraz koniecznością wymiany tych kontrłat przed położeniem poszycia za rok.

----------


## mrTomo

Ostatecznie można by je przesmarować całe lepikiem, to może wytrzymają rok?




> Poziome połączenia zgrzać i nabić kątrłaty w miejscu krokwi. Pozdrawiam.


A zatem papa termozgrzewalna.
Czy pasy pionowe nie wchodzą w rachubę?
Widziałem takie dachy?

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za informacje

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A gwoździe czy wkręty z podkładkami nie podziurawią papy. Nawet jeżeli trzeba będzie wyrzucić te kontrłaty to jaki to koszt??? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plusfoto

Co to za drzewo że po roku na dachu będzie do wymiany?

----------


## mrTomo

> A gwoździe czy wkręty z podkładkami nie podziurawią papy. Nawet jeżeli trzeba będzie wyrzucić te kontrłaty to jaki to koszt??? Pozdrawiam.


Koszt wcale nie taki mały.
Jedne kontrłaty i drugie za rok to jakieś 500zł.
A do tego trzeba by doliczyć robotę z oderwaniem i nabiciem, naprawienie uszkodzonej papy itd.
Trochę się uzbiera.
Reasumując jeśli  dam kontrłaty zababram lepikiem.
Myślę, że rok wytrzymają. Jeśli będą musiały wytrzymać 2 lata to będę się martwił później.

Jak gęsto trzeba je mocować i czym jeśli do osb - wkręty czy gwoździe?



Panie Andrzeju, jeszcze w kwestii tego




> ad. 2. Płyta OSB nie musi być łączona na krokwiach.
> .


Nie wiem jak to rozumieć?
Może Pan to rozwinąć? To może wpłynąć na to czy kupię osb czy dechy.
Jakieś podpórki mocowane między krokwiami? Przecież nie będzie wisiało w powietrzu...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mrTomo

Jeszcze jedna kwestia.
Trochę skaczę z kwiatka na kwiatek ale w międzyczasie doczytuję inne wątki powiązane.

Jeśli zamknę w tym roku kalenicę papą, i zrobię ocieplenie dachu do wysokości jętek, to czy w celu wentylowania muszę założyć kominki wentylacyjne?
Poddasze w tym roku jeszcze nie będzie zamieszkane. Na stryszku brak okien za to Centrala reku i kanały (kanały ocieplone wełną 10 cm, owinięte folią)
Jak powinno wyglądać docelowe zakończenie kalenicy przy poszyciu z blachy trapez (T14, T18 )  ?

Czy docelowo dociągać również np. 15cm wełny do kalenicy (ze względu na WM ?)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jedna warstwa papy jest pokryciem tymczasowym. Skoro nie planuje się w najbliższym czasie wykonania krycia docelowego należy zamontować papę podkładowa mechanicznie i na niej papę wierzchniego krycia. Nie da się wszystkiego wyjaśnić na forum. Musisz zlecić te prace dekarzowi, który się na tym zna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mrTomo

Problem w tym, że dekarz będzie chciał zrobić po swojemu a ja chciałbym aby było dobrze.
Dlatego staram się uchwycić maksymalnie dużo tych niuansów
Ale i tak dziękuję za dotychczasowe rady.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mrTomo

Poza tym jeśli miałbym kłaść papę podkładową a na nią wierzchnią to już wolałbym od razu kłaść na podkład łaty i blachę.

----------


## Ivonex

> Należy rozważyć położenie płyty OSB grubości 10~12 mm doskonale usztywni i jest wystarczająco gruba na podtrzymanie papy. Nie wymaga impregnowania, jest obustronnie woskowana. Może się okazać, że cena będzie podobna do desek impregnowanych ciśnieniowo. Pozdrawiam.


 Witam, czy ta opinia z przed 9 lat jest aktualna. Obecnie widzę OSB 3 albo Superfinish  g=12 w cenie ok. 12 zł/m2 -czy 12mm wystarczy, czy za cienka?
Jeśli standard rozstawu krokwi jest 90cm, to jakiej wielkości płyty opłaca się z Pana/Waszego doświadczenia kupić, żeby nie było za wiele docinek i odpadu?  Największa płyta (125x250cm) najlepsza, czy może jednak nie?

----------


## mrTomo

> Witam, czy ta opinia z przed 9 lat jest aktualna. Obecnie widzę OSB 3 albo Superfinish  g=12 w cenie ok. 12 zł/m2 -czy 12mm wystarczy, czy za cienka?
> Jeśli standard rozstawu krokwi jest 90cm, to jakiej wielkości płyty opłaca się z Pana/Waszego doświadczenia kupić, żeby nie było za wiele docinek i odpadu?  Największa płyta (125x250cm) najlepsza, czy może jednak nie?


Ja nie dawałbym cieńszej niż 15mm, a nawet skłaniałbym się do 18mm.
Sam będę dawał dechy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Płyta OSB grubości 12 mm w zupełności wystarcza bo stanowi jedynie podkład dla papy. Łączenia nie muszą występować na krokwiach więc odpad jest minimalny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marek222

Witam,

Mój dach postanowiłem zadeskować płytą MFP P5 o grubości 12mm, nie chciałbym nakrywać deskowania papą z uwagi na to, że liczę na możliwość wentylowania dachu... a na to chciałbym położyć jakąś membranę, która w przynajmniej w jakimś małym stopniu spełni swoje oczekiwania. Czy w takim przypadku dach będzie funkcjonował poprawnie? Czy płyta nie będzie stanowiła zbyt dużej zapory dla pary wodnej? ...może lepiej zrezygnować z tego i pokusić się o szczelinę pomiędzy ociepleniem?

Poza tym, to z jakiej półki możecie polecić membranę żeby dobrze się wpasowała w ten komplet?...a jeżeli papa, to czy jakaś zwykła za powiedzmy 6-8zł za metr, zda egzamin? Zamiast droższych za 18zł, jaką kładzie Andrzej Wilhelmi

Proszę o poradę, szczególnie Pana Andrzeja

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Płyta stawia dość spory opór parze wodnej Sd minimum 30 do 80. Radzę wykonać  skuteczną ( z wlotem i wylotem) szczelinę wentylacyjną. Folia nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem szczególnie na płycie czy pełnym deskowaniu. Aby hydroizolacja w miarę dorównała żywotnością pokryciu musi być modyfikowana SBS. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wassil

Panowie takie pytanie dach pełne deskowanie + papa podkładowa + dachówka ceramiczna. Wykonawca właśnie zabiera się za ocieplenie domu styropianem Wie że ma zostawić od góry 2-3cm przerwę do wentylowania połaci dachu, lecz jak usłyszał ze planuje ocieplać dach pianką pur to twierdzi że ta szczelina do niczego się nie przyda ponieważ deski przez tą piankę będą oddychać Czy ma rację? I czy to też zależne jaka by ta pianka miała być bo słyszałem że są zamknięto i otwartokomórkowe Te pierwsze ponoć mają lepszą termike lecz nie przypuszczają wilgoci zaś te drugie przypuszczają ale terminka gorsza Czyli jeśli to prawda to oznacza że przy pierwszej musi być wykonana szczelina a przy drugiej nie koniecznie? Dziękuję za zrozumiałą odpowiedź

----------


## marek222

Czy papa wierzchniego krycia się nadaje Panie Andrzeju? Np. PAPA NAWIERZCHNIOWA ASFALTOWA ICOPAL W/PET-SBS? Bo taką zaproponowali mi w hurtowni. Jaka jest rozsądna cena za papę dobrej jakości?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Papa wierzchniego krycia jak najbardziej się nadaje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

> Czy papa wierzchniego krycia się nadaje Panie Andrzeju? Np. PAPA NAWIERZCHNIOWA ASFALTOWA ICOPAL W/PET-SBS? Bo taką zaproponowali mi w hurtowni. Jaka jest rozsądna cena za papę dobrej jakości?


Jam mam położoną papę Lemar XS, cena poniżej 100 zł za rolkę 15 m2. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sylwekr

Mam pytanie do fachowców. Dach dwuspadowy, poddasze nieużytkowe (na graty), dach deskowany, ocieplenie będzie na stropie, czy potrzebna jest szczelina wentylacyjna przy murłatach i w kalenicy, czy wystarczą kratki wentylacyjne w szczytach budynku z obu stron (jeśli tak to jak duże muszą być)?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szczelina wentylacyjna nie potrzebna natomiast otwarcie kalenicy bardzo przydatne bo umożliwia wentylację całego strychu. Kratki w szczytach oczywiście mogą być ale są mało skuteczne. Ich wielkość uzależniona od odległości pomiędzy ścianami szczytowymi. Około 100 cm2 na 1 mb odległości. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pytlakos

> Papa wierzchniego krycia jak najbardziej się nadaje.


Panie Andrzeju, w innych wątkach pisał Pan, że papa wierzchniego krycia nie bardzo się nadaje, bo ewentualna woda zbiera się w warstwie nasypki. To jak to jest w końcu?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdy krycie docelowe będzie realizowane w późniejszym terminie to jedynie dobre rozwiązanie. Przy perfekcyjnym wykonaniu można spody kontrłat podkleić masą bitumiczną (lepikiem na zimno). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daamiann88

Czy w parterówce z dwuspadowym dachem, z nieużytkowym poddaszem także jest wskazane pełne deskowanie?

----------


## Kamil30cm

Owszem, ponieważ masz wtedy pewny dach i śpisz spokojnie, trochę dopłacisz ale później się będziesz cieszył że dałeś deski .

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Panie Andrzeju,

czy przy dwuspadowym dachu bez okapu na coś szczególnie należy zwrócić uwagę przy pełnym deskowaniu?
Przeczytałem w wątku, że 1 m2 desek waży 17 kg - warto więc zapytać konstruktora o wzmocnienie więźby?
Jakieś szczególne rekomendacje do desek, które były użyte do szalunku? Wyczyścić i zaimpregnować ? (dach będzie robiony cały od razu)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma żadnych szczególnych kwestii. Jedyna rzecz to montaż desek oflisami do spodu i pozbawienie ich resztek kory. Deski oczyścić (ostukać) z grudek betonu i ewentualnie zaimpregnować. Należy pamiętać o pozostawieniu szczeliny w kalenicy po 5 cm na stronę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marek222

Panie Andrzeju, w powyższym wątku, dużo wcześniej wspominał Pan o wentylacji połaci pod deskowaniem bez otwartej kalenicy. Tyle tylko, że nie rozumiałem jak konkretniej ma to wyglądać. Posiadam dom z poddaszem użytkowym. Wlot powietrza pod murłatą i szczelina między wełną a deskowaniem 2 cm... wylot jest na nieocieplonym stryszku (bez wełny miedzy krokwiami). Niestety na etapie konstrukcji dachu, dekarz nie pamiętał o szczelinie na kalenicy. Jak można załatwić ten problem? Wcześniej wspominał Pan o kominkach, bądź kratkach wentylacyjnych na strychu? Jak ma to wyglądać w przypadku dachu dwuspadowego o długości kalenicy 11m? Jak z kominkami, a jak z kratkami? Czy też są może jakieś inne rozwiązania?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy takiej długości kalenicy kratki wentylacyjne w ścianach  szczytowych nie zdadzą egzaminu. Trzy lub cztery kominki wentylacyjne jak najbliżej kalenicy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marek222

Czy nie byłoby lepiej ustawić te kominki zaraz przy wylocie na strychu? Tzn w miejscu styku jętek z krokwiami? Jaki rozstaw kominków Pan zalecy jeżeli miałbym ustawić je po dwie sztuki na połaci? Przy rogach? Czy wyśrodkować?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Napisałem wyraźnie, że jak najbliżej kalenicy. Naprzemiennie dwa na jednej połaci i dwa na drugiej np. 2m od szczytu a pomiędzy następnymi dwoma po 3m. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jurekbal

Panie Andrzeju,
Poddasze będzie użytkowe (choć nie wykorzystywane przez cały rok): pełne deskowanie, papa i blachodachówka; dach dwuspadowy szerokości w kalenicy ok.13 m.
Jak jest z tą wentylacją w kalenicy?
Rozciąć papę w kalenicy i zrobić dodatkowy tzw. "daszek" z papy (na połowie kontrłaty - aby nie zawiewał śnieg; 30 cm po obu stronach), czy na papę położyć pas membrany (np. Tyvek Supro: 1.5 m szerokości, czyli zachodziłoby po 75 cm po obu stronach)? Czy wskazane jest łączenie papy z membraną? Jeśli tak, to położyć membranę na papę i przybić kontrłatami?
Co jest lepsze dla wentylacji w kalenicy przy papie na pełnym deskowaniu: wykończenie papą, czy membraną?
Na forum padają odpowiedzi, chyba obie twierdzące.
1. Zrobić to jednym materiałem: na pełnym deskowaniu będzie papa, to wykończenie w kalenicy zrobić również z papy (tylko czy wykonawcza zrobi, to dobrze).
2. Na pełnym deskowaniu papa, a wykończenie w kalenicy membraną (jaka szer. membrany, czy ją naciągać, jak ją mocować - tylko kontrłatami, czy membrana w połączeniu z papą nie ulegnie szybszej degradacji) - to wykonanie wydaje się prostsze, ale czy lepsze?
Panie Andrzeju, jak pan by zrobił?

Pozdrawiam
Jurek

----------


## marek222

Panie Andrzeju, z Pana doświadczenia, jakie kominki do wentylowania połaci może Pan polecić? Czy mogą być to kominki stosowane do odpowietrzania pionów kanalizacyjnych, w moim przypadku np. takie

 

...czy musi to być zwykły kominek np taki

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie wiem co się kryje pod stwierdzeniem "wentylacja połaci"? W przypadku gdy ma to wentylacja przestrzeni pod dachówką to żaden z nich. Natomiast jak poddasza to skuteczniejszy jest wyższy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...jak pan by zrobił?


Oba rozwiązania dobre. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jurekbal

> Oba rozwiązania dobre. Pozdrawiam.


Jeśli drugie z membraną w kalecy, to:
1. czy membranę kłaść bezpośrednio na papę, na to kontrłaty (pomiędzy mini przybijać ją gwoździami, czy pozostawić bez przybijania)
2. czy membranę kłaść na kontrłaty, jak w przypadku papy
3. czy membranę kłaść na łatach bezpośrednio pod blachodachówkę
Jakiej szerokość powinna być membrana.

Może dysponuje Pan, lub ktoś inny kto czyta to forum zdjęciami wykonania wentylacji w kalenicy: 1. wykonane papą na połowie kontrałt, lub 2. wykonane membraną

Pozdrawiam
Jurek

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Folię można montować bezpośrednio na papie lub w połowie kontrłaty po 20 cm na stronę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kerad85

Pozwolę sobie zadać pytanie w tym wątku, jako że zdecydowany jestem na pełne deskowanie, m.in. z powodu wyciszenia i wrażliwości na hałas.

Niestety mam pewien problem z wentylacją. Próbując rozwiązać problem wyklarował mi się taki układ:

dachówka ceramiczna / łata / kontłata / papa / deska / kontłata (wyższa) / membrana paroprzepuszczalna / izolacja (wełna, pianka, styro, jeszcze nie wiem) / folia paroszczelna / gk

Czy taki układ będzie dobry? Od dyskutowanego wiele razu przykładu pianki na deski różni się dodatkową membraną i kontrłatą w celu zapewnienia wentylacji.

Murłatę mam już docieploną na wysokość krokwi, więc wentylacja może być tylko nad nimi.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Układ dobry. Powietrze należy wprowadzić spod dachówek. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kerad85

W ostatniej chwili zauważyłem, że dekarz nie zrobił otworów przy kalenicy. W tej chwili na szczycie dachu pod gąsiorami jest szczelnie zakryte zadeskowane i zapapowane. W tym układzie dolna warstwa w ogóle nie ma wentylacji. Dałem dodatkową matę paroprzepuszczalną i większe kontrłaty. Łącznie z robotą to ok. 3 tys. zł, by dekarz spartolił robotę.

Powiedziałem, że dach nie będzie odebrany, jak nie poprawi wentylacji pod deskami, tj. warstwy o którą tak naprawdę chodzi, bo teraz to tylko papa by się wentylowała  :big tongue: 

Kolejna sprawa, czy przy deskowaniu, dachówki wentylacyjne są potrzebne?

----------


## mateuszafro

> Folię można montować bezpośrednio na papie lub w połowie kontrłaty po 20 cm na stronę. Pozdrawiam.


Może pan wytłumaczyć o co chodzi z montażem w połowie grubości kontrłaty? bo też chce przykryć szczelinę w kalenicy,została mi papa i chciałem zrobić daszek z papy,tylko wtedy zatkam wylot powietrza z pod dachówki.Kalenica długość 13m z 3 rzędzie od kalenicy 6 dachówek wentylacyjnych.

----------


## kerad85

> W ostatniej chwili zauważyłem, że dekarz nie zrobił otworów przy kalenicy. W tej chwili na szczycie dachu pod gąsiorami jest szczelnie zakryte zadeskowane i zapapowane. W tym układzie dolna warstwa w ogóle nie ma wentylacji. Dałem dodatkową matę paroprzepuszczalną i większe kontrłaty. Łącznie z robotą to ok. 3 tys. zł, by dekarz spartolił robotę.
> 
> Powiedziałem, że dach nie będzie odebrany, jak nie poprawi wentylacji pod deskami, tj. warstwy o którą tak naprawdę chodzi, bo teraz to tylko papa by się wentylowała 
> 
> Kolejna sprawa, czy przy deskowaniu, dachówki wentylacyjne są potrzebne?


Dodam jeszcze, że układ mam taki:
dachówka ceramiczna / łata / kontrłata / papa / deska / kontrłata (wyższa) / membrana paroprzepuszczalna / izolacja (wełna, pianka, styro, jeszcze nie wiem) / folia paroszczelna / gk

----------


## thxluk

Witam, 
czy w powyższym  schemacie jeśli nie zastosuje foli paroszczelnej (izoslacjia z pianki otwortokomorowej PUR 25cm) to rażący błąd?

----------


## marek222

Witam,

Panowie, co lepiej zda egzamin w przypadku dachu dachówka+papa+deski. Chodzi mi o szczelinę pomiędzy wełną a deskami. Dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym. Szczelina w okolicach murłaty + otwarta kalenica? ...czy zamiast tego wywietrzniki połaciowe (bądź kominki wentylacyjne) w okolicach kalenicy?

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Witam wszystkich serdecznie. Jak większość z Was stoję przed wyborem deskowania dachu lub samej folii.
Mój majster mówi, że bez problemu odeskuje, dach będzie trwalszy i ogólnie same zalety (oprócz kosztów oczywiście  :smile:  ). Pytam go więc co by kładł czy membranę dobrej jakości specjalną na deskowany dach czy papę gdyż ja bym bardziej był skłonny za papą. Majster mówi, że obecne papy to już nie te z przed pół wieku chyba, że zapłacę 20zł za m2 co mi się nie opłaca bo jak kupie folie za nawet 6-7zł to spokojnie wytrzyma na lata i będzie o wiele taniej. Co sądzicie czy odpuścić papę i zastosować jakąś folię  zbrojoną do dachów deskowanych za 10 zł czy jednak dopłacić do papy. Trochę mnie martwią koszta bo deski wyjdą 4000zł no i robocizna drugie tyle bo 20zł/m2. 

P.S. Jeśli wybiorę papę to jak ma majster ją położyć i odeskować żeby była poprawna wentylacja? Mówił że nie deskują do samej góry tylko robią szczelinę jakąś i papy też nie kładą do samej góry tylko na szczycie rozkładają trochę folii paro-przepuszczalnej ewentualnie gdzieś na szczycie rozcinają papę. Dobrze tak będzie ?
Dołączam zdjęcie mojego przyszłego domku jeśli to coś ma ułatwić odpowiedź.
Dziękuję z góry i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Membranę sobie odpuść, ostatnio wymieniałem pęknięte dachówki na dachu  na którym była membrana ( na deskowaniu) i cała się wykruszyła... Co do papy to ja osobiście (zaraz po termozgrzewalnej) polecam Lemar Membrana XS o grubości 2mm9 (5.90 zł/netto /m2), która jest bardzo mocna i bardzo ciężko ją porwać .Dekarz dobrze Ci mówi że nie zabije desek do końca i przykryje szczelinę membraną. Co do membrany to jedynie wygodniej się ją rozkłada, a tak nic po za tym. Powiem Ci że po latach będziesz zadowolony z tego że dałeś deski i Papę, bo jak Ci się kuny albo inne robactwo wpierd.... w folie i w wełnę to będziesz dach przekładał...

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Dzięki za odpowiedź, teraz jeszcze jeden dylemat - czym deskować. Czy płyta OSB czy lepiej deski impregnowane? Wiem, że płyta OSB min 3 ma być wodoodporna tylko jaka wystarczy żeby nie przepłacać, jaki producent pod dachówkę ceramiczną? Czy może lepiej będzie zwykłe deski??
Panowie dachowcy pytają się czy ocieplać między krokwiami na zewnątrz przestrzeń i lukarne, znajomy fachowiec mówił mi już przed budowaniem żebym te miejsca ocieplił . Co wy myślicie?

Jeszcze takie pytanie lekko z poza tematu dachu, panowie ocieplać chcą komin, wiem, że styropian twardy ma być, ale też pytanie ile cm grubości i jake parametry ma być taki styropian.
Dziękuję za ewentualne odpowiedzi i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Osobiście gdybym miał kasę to bym płyty wrzucił, bo w deskach może się robak znaleźć ... Co do ocieplenia lukarn to możesz boki ocieplić dopiero PO przybiciu desek i papy bo inaczej nie dasz rady przybić łaty do krokwi koło lukarny ponieważ ją zasłonisz styropianem. Druga sprawa to 5 styrodur na komin starczy według mnie ale to też najlepiej zrobić po obrobieniu komina Papą

----------


## .:Paco:.

Panowie, z innej beczki: co chwila sa posty,ze papiaki wypadaja a tak pomyslalem to nie lepiej deski przykrecic na czarne wkrety?

----------


## Jan P.

> Panowie, z innej beczki: co chwila sa posty,ze papiaki wypadaja a tak pomyslalem to nie lepiej deski przykrecic na czarne wkrety?


papiakami nie bijesz desek ale jak nazwa wskazuje papę. Jan

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Deski zamówione, na płyty OSB za pozno już było. Teraz pytanie czy papa czy dobra membrana do dachu deskowanego?
Jaką tą papę położyć do dachu który od raz będzie dachówka przykryty?? Membrane jakiego producenta?? Może pan Wilhelmi się wypowie coś w tym temacie, mam weekend na zastanowienie się  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## .:Paco:.

> papiakami nie bijesz desek ale jak nazwa wskazuje papę. Jan


oj pokielbasilo mi sie....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... papa czy dobra membrana do dachu deskowanego?


Zdecydowanie papa. Papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna, modyfikowana SBS na osnowie poliestrowej. Grubość minimum 3 mm. Połączenia prostopadłe do okapu należy zgrzać. Połączenia równoległe można zgrzać natomiast jeżeli nachylenie połaci jest mniejsze niż 25* to koniecznie zgrzać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

> Zdecydowanie papa. Papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna, modyfikowana SBS na osnowie poliestrowej. Grubość minimum 3 mm. Połączenia prostopadłe do okapu należy zgrzać. Połączenia równoległe można zgrzać natomiast jeżeli nachylenie połaci jest mniejsze niż 25* to koniecznie zgrzać. Pozdrawiam.


Nachylenie dachu jest pod kątem bodajże 42st. Nie chciałbym płacić za pape powyżej 10zł/m2. Jest taka w okolicy 7zł a dobra i na lata? Moi fachowcy mówią, że lepiej dać folię porządną po której można nawet chodzić na dachu i nic się nie stanie, i taka folia też będzie na lata. Poza tym folie to wywiną do rynny a papy już się tak nie da i nie będzie woda spływać. Z tego co czytałem tu na forum i to chyba Pana wypowiedź to, że trzeba rynnę lepikiem na zimno wysmarować i papę od spodu podgrzać aż się zacznie roztapiać i przykleić wtedy do rynny. Czy dobrze rozumiem? Panowie którzy u mnie robią są dobrzy w tym co robią i pewnie mówią, że się nie da bo im się już nie chce bawić z papą, a jeszcze mają do roboty dach u szwagra. Oni i skład budowlany namawiają mnie na membrane STROTEX 1300/170G SUPREME. 
Co Pan i reszta panów na to? Jak przekonać ich do papy. Nie jestem jedynym inwestorem tej budowy więc muszę mieć silne argumenty.
Aha kontragrumenty do papy to, że folia jest paroprzepuszczalna a papa nie przepuszcza powietrza i pary. Więc jak wykonać poprawnie wentylację z dachem deskowanym i opapowanym tak od A do Z. Po troszku wiem bo przeczytałem połowę postów tutaj, ale miesza mi się to wszystko tym bardziej, że jestem laikiem totalnym.

AHA i pytanie do wszystkich forumowiczów. Tartak przywiózł mi dużo desek do deskowania z korą więc ekipa budowlana spędzi dniówkę na odkorowywaniu tego, a za wszystko płacę ja. Czy mogę żądać od tartaku wymiany desek ??
Pozdrawiam. Bartek.

----------


## przemo1

> ...
> 
> AHA i pytanie do wszystkich forumowiczów. Tartak przywiózł mi dużo desek do deskowania z korą więc ekipa budowlana spędzi dniówkę na odkorowywaniu tego, a za wszystko płacę ja. Czy mogę żądać od tartaku wymiany desek ??
> Pozdrawiam. Bartek.


Zależy jakie deski zamawiałeś - obrzynane czy nie. Masz jakieś zamówienie papierowe/mailowe czy tylko telefonicznie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Moi fachowcy mówią, że lepiej dać folię porządną po której można nawet chodzić na dachu i nic się nie stanie, i taka folia też będzie na lata...


Ano jacy fachowcy takie rady. Zobaczysz jak będzie wyglądać ta folia gdy zaczną po niej chodzić. Gdy jest sama folia to dekarz chodzi po łatach. Jak ktoś nie potrafi poprawnie wykonać wentylacji dachu to namawia na folię. Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna przepuszcza parę wodną (w obie strony czyli w stronę dachu też) a powietrza to już nie za bardzo. Deski stanowią barierę dla pary wodnej a zawilgocone się zacisną i nic nie przepuszczą.  Folii a ni papy nie wprowadza się do rynny! Folię czy papę wyprowadza się na obróbkę blacharską. Na pas nadrynnowy lub na kapinos. Z tego co mówią Twoi dekarze wnioskuję, że nie potrafią poprawnie wykonać okapu. Na Twoim miejscu szukałbym ekipy, która potrafi to wykonać.  Oczywiście decyzja należy do Ciebie. Zrobisz tak jak uznasz za stosowne. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

> Zależy jakie deski zamawiałeś - obrzynane czy nie. Masz jakieś zamówienie papierowe/mailowe czy tylko telefonicznie?


Po prostu deski do deskowania dachu impregnowane, nic więcej nie ustalałem, cena netto 520zł.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

> Folię czy papę wyprowadza się na obróbkę blacharską. Na pas nadrynnowy lub na kapinos. .


Na pas nadrynnowy czy podrynnowy? Da się pape wywinąć na nadrynnowy pas? Nie będzie nic tam przeszkadzało?

----------


## przemo1

> Po prostu deski do deskowania dachu impregnowane, nic więcej nie ustalałem, cena netto 520zł.


W takim razie z reklamacją może być kłopot - chyba, że tartak ma jakiś katalog online, gdzie jest określona jakość desek. Ale zawsze możesz zadzwonić i grzecznie acz stanowczo zapytać, jak wyobrażają sobie deskowanie dachu takimi deskami.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Da się pape wywinąć na nadrynnowy pas? Nie będzie nic tam przeszkadzało?


Przy poprawnie wykonanym okapie papę się wykłada a nie wywija i nic tam nie przeszkadza. Skoro ktoś mówi o wywijaniu to z pewnością powstaną tam zastoiny. Takie wykonanie świadczy o braku stosownej wiedzy. 
Natomiast odnośnie desek to skoro zamówiłeś impregnowane to powinny być okorowane bo zamawiałeś impregnowane drewno a nie impregnowaną korę. Pod korą drewno nie zostało zaimpregnowane więc są realne podstawy do reklamacji i wymiany desek z korą na okorowane. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Dacie Panowie jakiś namiar na dobra papę jak było napisane wcześniej "Papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna, modyfikowana SBS na osnowie poliestrowej. Grubość minimum 3 mm. " Jakiego producenta polecacie byle by nie był za drogi (w moim mniemaniu ok 7zł/m2 max.) ? Chyba, że jest on małoważny jeśli papa będzie spełniać owe wymogi?
Dachówka będzie układana od razu po papie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nic dobrego za 7 zł. nie kupisz. Koszt takiej papy to 12~14 zł. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Dziękuje Panie Andrzeju, wybrałem pape termozgrzewalną 3mm modyfikowana na teksturze na osnowie poliestrowej firmy Mida. 10zł/m2 . Mam nadzieje, że wystarczy. 

Mam pytanie do panów dekarzy, czy 5000zł to niska/dobra/za wysoka cena za robocizne odeskowania dachu 250m2 w 6 osób + 1500zł za położenie papy?? Odeskowali w dwa dni więc troche dużo mi się wydaje. Myśl, że mnie majster chciał troszkę zniechęcić ceną gdy się dowiedział, że zastanawiam się nad deskowaniem i położeniem papy.
Ile cm wolnej przestrzeni muszą zostawić w kalenicy żeby była dobra wentylacja?

----------


## krzysztofb51

U mni deskowanie wyniesie przy 215 m dachu kolo 8,5 tys

----------


## Slyder

samo deskowanie ?? matko 215m*0,025=5,38 m3 desek. 1 metr deski kosztuje 560 (u mnie) czyli daje to 3012,80 zł za deski.Czy po szalowaniach stropu nic nie zostało ci???. Ale nawet licząć że nie to 5500 za robocizne to jakiś kosmos. przecież to jest proste jak budowa cepa sam jestem w trakcie deskowania więc wiem co mówię  (ja mam ciut mniej bo 165m)

----------


## krzysztofb51

6,5m desek 2,5tys za pape i 2 tys robocizna

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Deski kupiłem za 520zl/m3. Robocizna 5tys zł za deskowanie dachu 250m2 , położenie papy 1500zl

P.s. Ekipa budowlana poinformowała mnie właśnie, że nie bed zgrzewac papy nadachu tak stromym (42st.). Czy jest to zgodne ze sztuką dekarska? Pape na noc przykryli folią i zostawili na noc na budowie przy temp. 5 st C, od rana kładą ją na dachu. Jest możliwość, że popeka?

----------


## maciek_knap

Witam. Ja z uwagi na koszty nie mam pełnego deskowania. Spad połaci mam akurat dość duży, więc wszyscy (od konstruktora po wykonawcę) zapewniali mnie, że problemu nie powinno być. Zabezpieczenie mam zrobione tylko z membrany dachowej Koramic (czterowarstwowa bodajże). nie mam na poddaszu jakiejś szczególnie dużej wilgotności, więc wydaje mi się, że fajnie spełnia swoją rolę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Do czasu. Jak przestanie spełniać swoją rolę to nie będzie już fajnie. Czego Ci nie życzę.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Pape kupiłem termozgrzewalną, ale panowie jej nie zgrzewali bo stwierdzili, że na tak stromym dachu(42st.) się nie zgrzewa. Pape mają zamiar na silikonie połączyć do pasa nadrynnowego. Może tak być? 
Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi na wcześniejsze pytania. 
A i na koniec, czy na pełne deskowanie z papą mogę ocieplic dach pianą czy tylko w grę wchodzi wełna?? Jeśli można to jak to zrobić poprawnie?
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Mogli zgrzać ale im się po prostu nie chciało.Przy takim kącie i swobodnym rozwinięciu w koszach itp  tak aby nie było możliwości podwiania spełni swoją role ponieważ kąt jest dość ostry. Sylikon jest dobrym rozwiązaniem na krótką metę. Lepszym będzie podgrzanie palnikiem i przyklejeniem do pasa jak masz już papę termozgrzewalną. Ocieplić możesz ale  przez to dach nie będzie "oddychał" tak jak powinien, dlatego że powietrze między deskowaniem a izolacją musi mieć wlot i wylot. Piana chłonie wilgoć która nie ma którędy uciec przez co deski będą gniły

----------


## krzysztofb51

Ja rowniez mam pape termozgrzewalna i rowniez nie bedzie zgrzewana tylko mocowana na gwozdzie, kat dachu 45 stopni

----------


## Slyder

mam pytanie deskowanie prawie skończone zostało przybić z 5m2 desek i wyskoczyła zima. Czy bardzo szkodzi jak zostawię tak dom na zimę?

----------


## Kamil30cm

Czemu nie moga tego dobic ? Przykryja ci i przynajmniej nie bedzie Ci w mury lecialo. My na dachac pracujemy caly czas czy to deszcz, snieg.

----------


## Slyder

mogą, a konkretniej ja mogę bo robię z szwagrami. Tylko chodzi czy jak zostawię dach z deskami bez papy przez zimę to stanie się jakaś tragedia.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Witam Panów fachowców. Mam pytanie, panowie budowlańcy zadeskowali mi dach, położyli pape podkladowa, przybili laty i kontrlaty i tak zostawili bo mróz na dworze, czasami padał śnieg. Powiedzieli, że wrócą jak będzie ok.+5 st. czyli pewnie w lutym. Papie nic się nie stanie? Latom i kontrlatom tez?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A w czym aktualna pogoda przeszkadza? Skoro nie mieli zamiaru kryć to po co montowali łaty? Papie nic się nie stanie, natomiast w przypadku gdy się coś stanie łatom czy kontrłatom to można je wymienić. Pozostaje tylko pytanie kto ma za to zapłacić? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

> A w czym aktualna pogoda przeszkadza? Skoro nie mieli zamiaru kryć to po co montowali łaty? Papie nic się nie stanie, natomiast w przypadku gdy się coś stanie łatom czy kontrłatom to można je wymienić. Pozostaje tylko pytanie kto ma za to zapłacić? Pozdrawiam.


Sam się zastanawiam po co wzięli dachowke ze składu skoro jej nie położyli bo jak mówią musi być przynajmniej 5stopni na plusie, wtakim razie poczekam do lutego. Ile zajmie 6 osobom orynnowanie i położenie samej już tylko dachówki na dach dwuspadowy 250m2 bez okien dachowych. Bardziej fachowcy niż amatorzy.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Dobra ekipa 1 dzień.  2 leci z rynnami, 2  winduje i 2 układa. a Po rynnach układają z resztą ekipy

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pośpiech jest potrzebny przy łapaniu pcheł a nie przy kryciu dachu. Teraz dzień jest krótki. W moim odczuciu czas potrzebny do wykonania tej pracy to trzy dni. Przy kryciu dachówką temperatura nie ma żadnego znaczenia mały problem jest obróbkami blacharskimi a szczególnie z pasami podrynnowymi. Myślę, że maja inna robotę i to jest powód. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzysztofb51

A ja mam takie pytanko, ile gwozdzi bije sie w deske po 1 jak jest waska i po 2 jak szersza czy wiecej? I ile kg gwozdzi potrzeba na dach 210m w przyblizeniu

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na każdej krokwi deskę mocuje się zawsze dwoma gwoździami. Najlepiej jak deski maja szerokość 12~14 cm. W przypadku gdy trafią się szersze to po trzy gwoździe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarekpolak

2 gwoździe, jeśli to zwykłe deski w granicach 15cm. Staraj się kłaść deski tak, aby patrząc od czoła deski, słoje układały się w uśmiechniętą buźkę a nie smutną, nie wiem jak to prościej wyjaśnić.
Jeśli mają pióro-wpust to po jednym gwoździu na dole po stronie wpustu.
Najlepiej używać gwoździ pierścieniowych, ewentualnie wkrętów.

----------


## krzysztofb51

Sa to zwykle deski, niestety sa i takie ktore maja 10cm i sa takie co maja 20cm szerokosci. Dzis zauwazylem ze kilka desek ma albo po jednym gwozdziu albo np wogole nie zostala przybita (do jednej krokwi), czy moze sie cos stac? Wydaje mi sie ze fachowcy poprostu oszczedzaja na gwozdziach zeby je sobie wziac. Pewnie twierdza ze i tak nie wejde na dach i nie policze i nie bede sprawdzal, ale tutaj sa w bledzie. Nie chce wchodzic i kontrolowac ich az tak ale jak maja cos takiego robic to chyba bedzie to konieczne.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

...Kontrola najwyższą formą zaufania.

----------


## jarekpolak

raczej wątpliwe jest, że chcą ukraść gwoździe a chodzi pewnie o to, że młotkiem przybijają i im się nie chce.
Jeśli powiedzą, że kontrłaty przycisną deski to nawet ich nie słuchaj, bo przybija się je średnio co 50-60cm a gwoździe, którymi przybija się łaty, trzymają się głównie w kontrłatach i w tym przypadku w deskowaniu.
Teraz deski będą się wypaczać i kręcić.
Deski powinny byś odwracana w sposób, który opisałem wcześniej, po to, żeby podczas schnięcia gwoździe przytrzymywały deskę ograniczając łódkowanie, w przeciwnym razie nic nie powstrzyma deski.
Jeśli kładziesz suche deski teraz w taką pogodę to chroń przed wodą, bo jeśli napuchną w dodatku przy takim montażu jak opisujesz.........

----------


## krzysztofb51

Suche te deski to raczej nie sa, widze ze slabo przybijaja te deski bo na 1 gwozdz i dzisiaj bedzie zwrocona uwaga na to i beda dobijac. Fakt ze gwozdzi pojdzie kolejne 15 kg na poprawki. Namowili mnie na kontrlaty jezeli chodzi o pape zeby sie trzymala i zeby nie podwiewalo ale tylko 400m. Byloby mozliwe ukladanie tych desek tak jak mowisz jezeli sam bym to robil a jak robia to fachowcy to nie mam wplywu bo nie siedze i nie pilnuje ich 24/7

----------


## Kamil30cm

Co on ma z nich zupę gotować? Myślisz że komuś zależy na gwoździach ? Średnio 2-3 gwoździ na jedną krokiew. Co do wypowiedzi" jarekpolak"  że gwoździe od łat trzymają się w kontrłatach i deskach to jesteś w błędzie. My cały czas używamy gwoździ 12,5cm. Deska ma 2.5cm, kontrłata 2,5 i łata 4 co daje nam 9 a 3,5cm siedzi w krokwi.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Co on ma z nich zupę gotować? Myślisz że komuś zależy na gwoździach ? Średnio 2-3 gwoździ na jedną krokiew. Co do wypowiedzi" jarekpolak"  że gwoździe od łat trzymają się w kontrłatach i deskach to jesteś w błędzie. My cały czas używamy gwoździ 12,5cm. Deska ma 2.5cm, kontrłata 2,5 i łata 4 co daje nam 9 a 3,5cm siedzi w krokwi.


po pierwsze to jeśli uważasz 3,5cm "siedzenia w krokwi" jako trzymanie to powodzenia, szczególnie że średnio te 0,5 to ostrze gwoździa
po drugie ja używam gwoździarki i gwoździ pierścieniowych a jeszcze nie spotkałem się z takimi powyżej 90mm ani z pistoletem również. Jeśli spotkam takie narzędzie , które wija gwoździe 120mm i dostępne gwoździe to z pewnością je kupię.
po trzecie to nie wiemy nic o długości krokwi, ani kształcie dachu więc stwierdzenie "2,5cm kontrłaty" nie jest niczym uzasadnione, bo nie wiadomo, czy taka kontrłata będzie wystarczająca. Podobnie z łatami.

tak na marginesie to "2-3 gwoździ na jedną krokiew" to zdecydowanie za mało  :roll eyes: 
powodzenia w stukaniu młotkiem kilka tysięcy gwoździ miesięcznie co daje kilkanaście/kilkadziesiąt tys gwoździ rocznie  :smile:

----------


## Kamil30cm

Chodziło mi od 2-3 gwoździ na jednej krokwi w jednej desce. ( Mając deskę sięgającą na 5 krokwi to daje od 10-15 gwoździ) Gwoździe 90 są dobre ale przy kącie powyżej 30 stopni podczas chodzenia łaty "zjeżdżają"  a jak wbije gwoździa 125mm to wiem że mogę chodzić spokojnie !  Jak nie widziałeś większej gwoździarki to mało jeszcze widziałeś.  :smile: )  https://specnarzedzia.pl/gwozdziarki...trukcyjna.html 
Pewnie jeszcze pracujesz na gwoździarce pneumatycznej nie wiedząc że są gazowe albo akumulatorowe  :smile: . Także powodzenia i patrząc na to jak mocno musisz klinować dach to materiał na konstrukcje nie macie za ciekawy. Szczerze to czy wbijam gwoździe gwoździarką czy młotkiem to jedynie komfort bo wiele szybciej nie idzie no chyba że ktoś nie potrafi obsługiwać młotka.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czas bicia gwoździarką a młotkiem jest nie do porównania. Ja używam gwoździarkę pneumatyczną B.PRO Bigben zakres długości gwoździ od 70 do 130 mm. Gwoździe skrętne z klejem nie do wyrwania. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Nie chodzi o samo wbijanie ale o czas ułożenia deski itd. Gwoździarką nie dociągniesz wygiętej deski a młotkiem wbijasz gwóźdź z górnej strony  i dobijasz ile potrzebujesz ... Nie powiesz mi także że każdy jeden gwóźdź wchodzi bo na pewno jakiś odbije i musisz go dobić młotkiem także bez niego też się nie obejdzie. Jak już tak debatujemy to może podzieliłbyś się informacją ile bierzecie na m2 blachy na rąbek na klik ( np. dach na dwie strony parę okien do obrobienia i kominów)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Co innego dobicie kilku gwoździ a co innego bicie wszystkich młotkiem. Rzadko montuję deski, najczęściej OSB. Co do cen to mogę na priv. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Chodziło mi od 2-3 gwoździ na jednej krokwi w jednej desce. ( Mając deskę sięgającą na 5 krokwi to daje od 10-15 gwoździ) Gwoździe 90 są dobre ale przy kącie powyżej 30 stopni podczas chodzenia łaty "zjeżdżają"  a jak wbije gwoździa 125mm to wiem że mogę chodzić spokojnie !  Jak nie widziałeś większej gwoździarki to mało jeszcze widziałeś. )  https://specnarzedzia.pl/gwozdziarki...trukcyjna.html 
> Pewnie jeszcze pracujesz na gwoździarce pneumatycznej nie wiedząc że są gazowe albo akumulatorowe . Także powodzenia i patrząc na to jak mocno musisz klinować dach to materiał na konstrukcje nie macie za ciekawy. Szczerze to czy wbijam gwoździe gwoździarką czy młotkiem to jedynie komfort bo wiele szybciej nie idzie no chyba że ktoś nie potrafi obsługiwać młotka.


Skoro widziałeś jak prostuję dach to powinieneś zauważyć gwoździarkę akumulatorowo-gazową.
Klinuję, jak nie trudno się domyślić (z wyjątkiem ciebie) dach jest remontowany, a nie stawiany od nowa, więc nie zrywam komuś sufitów i nie daje nowej konstrukcji tylko zmieniam pokrycie i prostuje to co jest.
Zamiast dachówki będzie blacha z posypką icopal decra classic
Powstrzymaj się przed ocenianiem tego jakim sprzętem pracuję (tjep, paslode, dewalt)
Ciekawe jaki masz ten pistolet skoro młotkiem podobne tempo...
Gdybyś się choć odrobinę znał na rzeczy to wiedziałbyś, że gwoździe pierścieniowe o wiele lepiej trzymają niż zwykłe, śliskie. Później w tv pokazują po wichurach całe połacie blachy razem z łatami wyrwane z dachu.
Na dużym kącie i dachówce dokręcam w co drugą kontrłatę długi wkręt.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamil30cm

Dlatego zrywa bo ktos  wbija za krotkie gwozdzie... i widzisz tym sie różnimy, poniewaz wolisz wbic krotkie gwoździe ktore siedza w kontrłacie a ja wole wbic dlugie ktore siedza w krokwi. Nie zrywasz sufitow ale naciagasz na bubel czyli membrane poniewaz łatwiej sie ją kładzie niz pape .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Dlatego zrywa bo ktos  wbija za krotkie gwozdzie... i widzisz tym sie różnimy, poniewaz wolisz wbic krotkie gwoździe ktore siedza w kontrłacie a ja wole wbic dlugie ktore siedza w krokwi. Nie zrywasz sufitow ale naciagasz na bubel czyli membrane poniewaz łatwiej sie ją kładzie niz pape .
> Pozdrawiam.


Nie ośmieszaj się. Wiesz, że dzwoni ale nie wiesz gdzie konkretnie.
Ten bubel jest nie dlatego, że łatwiej się kładzie a dlatego, że jest duża wilgoć wewnątrz, którą trzeba usunąć a w przyszłym roku jak już przeschnie będzie wykonywane ocieplenie z węża, więc do deskowania to jak mam na to położyć papę? 
Nie masz pojęcia o pewnych rzeczach, więc nie wypowiadaj się proszę.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Witam, pytanie do panów z branży. Mam dach odeskowany, wyłożony papą, łaty i murłaty położone została dachówka. Budowlańcy ulotnil się ponad tydzień temu bo niby za zimno i padał śnieg. Obok buduje się szwagier, ekipa budowlana jedna i ta sama co u mnie, więźba leży mu na działce i czeka na postawienie. Pytanie czy powinni skończyć u mnie najpierw bo dachówka sama to im pójdzie szybko czy położyć więźbę i odeskować dach, i wyłożyć folią dach szwagra??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie bądź taki pazerny. Twój budynek jest już skutecznie chroniony. Niech stawiają więźbę u szwagra. Doradź aby zadeskował lub OSB i zakrył papą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plusfoto

> ....bo dachówka sama to im pójdzie szybko.....


No to żebyś się nie zdziwił. U mnie więźbę, deskowanie i papę robili 3 dni a dachówka zajęła im ponad tydzień.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

> Nie bądź taki pazerny. Doradź aby zadeskował lub OSB i zakrył papą. Pozdrawiam.


Nie jestem tylko wcześniej mi Pan pisał, że te łaty i kontrłaty cierpią i kto będzie za zniszczone później płacił.
A szwagier nie chce papy bo twierdzi, że później nie będzie mógł ocieplić poddasza pianą. Ja mam inne zdanie akurat. Piana otwartokomorowa, otwór w kalenicy mam zrobiony i wyłożony membraną, a z tego co dzwoniłem po firmach zajmujących się ocieplaniem to nie ma problemu.

----------


## plusfoto

Nie będzie jak zrobią szczelinę wentylacyjną dokładnie taką samą jak przy wełnie. Nie daj sobie wcisnąć przy deskowaniu i papie natrysku bezpośrednio na deski.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...wcześniej mi Pan pisał, że te łaty i kontrłaty cierpią i kto będzie za zniszczone później płacił...


Jak szybko zakryją folią u szwagra to nie ucierpią. Gdyby trwało to dłużej to ich będą ich koszty bo nie musieli montować łat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcuso86

Witam
Rozmawiając ostatnio z architektem usłyszałem żeby na deskowanie nie dawać papy bo dach nie bedzie mi oddychać tylko folie para przepuszczalną. Czy ma to jakiś wpływ jeśli buduje parterówke z nieużytkowym poddaszem. Będe ocieplał strop a nie skosy.

----------


## wg39070

> Witam
> Rozmawiając ostatnio z architektem usłyszałem żeby na deskowanie nie dawać papy bo dach nie bedzie mi oddychać tylko folie para przepuszczalną. Czy ma to jakiś wpływ jeśli buduje parterówke z nieużytkowym poddaszem. Będe ocieplał strop a nie skosy.


Jak ta folia jest taka oddychająca, to niech sobie architekt nią głowę owinie na 15 minut.

----------


## start2222

Witam. Proszę o podpowiedź czy muszę również zrobić szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy deskowanie a wełną w miejscu zaznaczonym na zdjęciu? Tam od deskowania do zakończenia muru jest około 15cm aby docieplić poddasze. Ściana ma grubość 25cm. Czy na tej grubości mogę dołożyć wełnę bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej?
Na deskowaniu jest membrana ze szczeliną 2,5cm. Membrana nie leży bezpośrednio na dekowaniu. Poddasze użytkowe.
Proszę o pomoc

----------


## jarekpolak

Musisz to ocieplić i nie robisz szczeliny na ścianie szczytowej a jedynie od dołu do góry. Boki na szczelnie. Spróbuj styropianem i pianką.

----------


## start2222

Dzięki za poradę. To na ścianą szczytową położę wełnę na styk do desek. Z zewnątrz i tak będzie styropian

----------


## Dziesiatka

> Z zewnątrz i tak będzie styropian


Nie zapomnij o górze ścianki.
Coś w tym stylu
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7108801

----------


## start2222

Czy zamiast styropianu na górze ścianki mogę położyć wełnę? ( na zdjęciu na czerwono). A przesznurować i zrobić szczelinę wentylacyjną obok tej ścianki i dać wełnę? (na zółto)

----------


## Dziesiatka

Tak.Wysuń wełnę na ściankę tak aby później dolegała do styropianu fasady.

----------


## start2222

Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## Dziesiatka

Ile tej wełny planujesz(gr.)?15?

----------


## start2222

> Ile tej wełny planujesz(gr.)?15?


Około 15cm na ściance. W sumie 25cm (15cm i 10 cm)

----------


## Dziesiatka

Ok.zmyliła mnie ta cyfra na zdjęciu i nie zauważyłem grzybków.
Jak 25cm to chociaż najlepszej  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na ścian szczytową połóż pasek folii paroizolacyjnej i dopiero wełnę. W tm miejscu może stykać się z deskami. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dziesiatka

> Na ścian szczytową połóż pasek folii paroizolacyjnej i dopiero wełnę..


Andrzeju,w jakim celu ten pasek?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W celu zablokowania dostępu pary wodnej ze ściany w warstwę wełny mineralnej. Jak zastosujesz w tym miejscu styropian zamiast wełny to ten pasek folii nie będzie potrzebny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dziesiatka

Wszystko jasne.Pytanie tylko czy ją stosują.(nie jestem wykonawcą)

----------


## jarekpolak

Powinno tam się położyć styropian takiej grubości jak na ścianie zewnętrznej jeszcze przed deskowaniem. Wtedy jest najprościej.

----------


## start2222

> Na ścian szczytową połóż pasek folii paroizolacyjnej i dopiero wełnę. W tm miejscu może stykać się z deskami. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Tak zrobię jak piszesz

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

> Nie będzie jak zrobią szczelinę wentylacyjną dokładnie taką samą jak przy wełnie. Nie daj sobie wcisnąć przy deskowaniu i papie natrysku bezpośrednio na deski.


No to Panowie jak położyć pianę? Myślę żeby między krokwiami rozciągnąć folię paroprzepuszczalną tak w odległości 3-5 cm od desek i dopiero na folię pryskać tę pianę. Może tak być czy są lepsze pomysły?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może być. Pierwszą warstwę cienko aby stworzyć sztywne podłoże a po wyschnięciu kolejne warstwy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## start2222

A jak rozwiązać problem przy ociepleniu ścian budynku styropianem a szczeliną wentylacyjną pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem? Czy pomiędzy styropianem na ścianach a deskowaniem musi być szczelina aby powietrze wchodziło pomiędzy wełnę a deskowanie? Czy można styropianem dojechać do deskowania bez robienia szczeliny?

----------


## Kamil30cm

Jeśli nie chcesz szczeliny to nie musi być, ale dach nie będzie Ci oddychał i bedziesz miał problemy w przyszłości. Dlatego musisz zostawić szczelinę między deskami a styropianem, dla poprawnej wentylacji dachu.

----------


## start2222

> Jeśli nie chcesz szczeliny to nie musi być, ale dach nie będzie Ci oddychał i bedziesz miał problemy w przyszłości. Dlatego musisz zostawić szczelinę między deskami a styropianem, dla poprawnej wentylacji dachu.


Czyli pomiędzy styropianem a deskowaniem zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną a w tej szczelinie wstawić siatkę aby coś mnie weszło do wełny?

----------


## Pawson83

Jestem nowy na forum. Nie dlugo bede deskowal dach i kladl pape (postanowione po lekturze forum)natomiast mam takie wątpliwości i tutaj licze na forumowych ekspertów:
1)czy pape mozna z takim samymy skutkiem klasc pasami pionowymi od kalenicy do rynny?
2)czy powinno sie na deskowaniu w obrebie szczytow zamontowac wiatrownice z blachy przeznaczona np.do gontow? A do niej przykleic pape lepikiem na zimno? Dodam ze dach z nadbitka a wiec krokwie skrajne cheblowane.

----------


## agb

Na pierwsze pytanie toczy się dyskusja na końcu tego tematu

----------


## Pawson83

No znalazlem i dziekuje.chociaz zdania fachowcow podzielone... nie moge tylko znalezc o tym montazu przy szczytach, bo zawinieta papa na krokiew skrajna i przybita bedzie wygladac przynajmniej nie estetycznie...

----------


## peter08

Witam,

firma która bedzie budowac dom do SSO proponuje na deskowanie płyty OSB 22mm oraz folie paro przepuszczalną,folie do zmiany na pape czy zostawic?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

> Witam,
> 
> firma która bedzie budowac dom do SSO proponuje na deskowanie płyty OSB 22mm oraz folie paro przepuszczalną,folie do zmiany na pape czy zostawic?
> 
> pozdrawiam


W żadnym razie folia paroprzepuszczalna. Twoi "fachowcy" nie mają pojęcia o funkcji dachu. Jan

----------


## BigSack

Płyta OSB grubości 22mm jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, możesz na nią położyć zarówno folię dachową na tzw. pełne deskowanie lub pokryć ją papą. Najlepiej termo zgrzewalną. Rozważ jednak zastosowanie płyt z piany poliuretanowej PIR. Kładziesz ją bezpośrednio na krokwie świadomie rezygnując z deskowania i papowania. Obniżasz tym znacznie koszty dachu. (PIR, który zastępuje izolację 12cm PIR zastępuje ok. 20cm wełny). Przy zastosowaniu izolacji PIR koszty dachu z dociepleniem są mniejsze o ok. 35% od metody tradycyjnej.

----------


## piotrek0m

> . Rozważ jednak zastosowanie płyt z piany poliuretanowej PIR. Kładziesz ją bezpośrednio na krokwie świadomie rezygnując z deskowania i papowania. j.



Nie mieszaj dwóch rożnych zagadnień jakim jest sztywność dachu i szczelność krycia wstępnego a ocieplenie. 

ps.
Jaka jest sztywność tejże płyty?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Płyta OSB grubości 22mm jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, możesz na nią położyć zarówno folię dachową na tzw. pełne deskowanie lub pokryć ją papą... Rozważ jednak zastosowanie płyt z piany poliuretanowej PIR. Kładziesz ją bezpośrednio na krokwie świadomie rezygnując z deskowania i papowania. ..


Dziwią mnie takie rady tym bardziej gdy podparte są 25 letnim doświadczeniem. 
Po pierwsze jaki jest sens stosowania folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej na płyty OSB mające Sd minimum 30 a przy grubości płyty 22 mm z pewnością większy?
Po drugie oczywiście można montować płyty PIR bezpośrednio na krokwie ale nie zastępują one krycia wstępnego. Są płyty posiadające krycie wstępne więc należy podać konkretny rodzaj płyty
Po trzecie grubość 12 cm podobnie jak 20 cm wełny to trochę za mało. Takie niezbędne minimum to 14 cm a najlepiej 16 lub 18 cm.

Uwagi ogólne:
- na poszycie pod krycie wstępne papą wystarczy płyta OSB grubości 12 mm,
- dach deskujemy deskami natomiast płytami możemy opłytować dach.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo sobie cenię cykl szkoleń odbytych w firmie BigSak, które wzbogaciły i uporządkowały moją wiedzę. Wykorzystując tą wiedzę i doświadczenie staram się teraz pomagać innym doradzając między innymi na tym Forum. W swoich wypowiedziach staram się dbać o szczegóły i argumenty merytoryczne. Oczywiście jak najbardziej możemy mieć inne zdanie w różnych kwestiach i właśnie po to jest Forum aby ścierały się poglądy i różne racje. Myślę, że na tym polega atrakcyjność tego Forum. Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bartosz Sz.

Panowie mam dylemat. Ocieplanie poddasza tuż tuż. Mam dach deskowany, przykryty papą termozgrzewalną, a na to dachówka ceramiczna. Firmy które przyjeżdżają wyceniać pianowanie mówią, że można bezpośrednio pianę otwarto komorową psikać na deski nawet jak jest papa, bo nie występuje przy 20cm grubości pianki punkt rosy i deski będą suche. Co robić? Dać pianę bezpośrednio na deski czy jednak położyć między krokwiami jakąś folię paro-przepuszczalną jakieś2-3 cm od desek i dopiero na folię dawać pianę? Czy może jeszcze inne rozwiązanie?? 
Aha i strych mam zamiar zbić z płyt OSB, wystarczy 18mm czy dać grubszą?? Nie będę tam nic składował, mam piwnicę od tego.

----------


## plusfoto

Jeśli aplikator da Ci na piśmie gwarancję na więźbę na następne minimum 20 lat oraz zobowiąże się na swój koszt usunąć ewentualne w niej "ubytki" to niech działa. Tylko gwarancja ma pochodzić osobiście od tego człowieka a nie od firmy. Firmy za kilka lat może nie być a ty możesz zostać z problemem.

----------


## mat3006

> Panowie mam dylemat. Ocieplanie poddasza tuż tuż. Mam dach deskowany, przykryty papą termozgrzewalną, a na to dachówka ceramiczna. Firmy które przyjeżdżają wyceniać pianowanie mówią, że można bezpośrednio pianę otwarto komorową psikać na deski nawet jak jest papa, bo nie występuje przy 20cm grubości pianki punkt rosy i deski będą suche. Co robić? Dać pianę bezpośrednio na deski czy jednak położyć między krokwiami jakąś folię paro-przepuszczalną jakieś2-3 cm od desek i dopiero na folię dawać pianę? Czy może jeszcze inne rozwiązanie?? 
> Aha i strych mam zamiar zbić z płyt OSB, wystarczy 18mm czy dać grubszą?? Nie będę tam nic składował, mam piwnicę od tego.


Już wielokrotnie pisałem na ten temat i właściwie można by było odesłać do tych postów. Dach dachowi nierówny a wprowadzenie samego pojęcia szczeliny wentylacyjnej jest niedość dokładne. Niestety, w branży firm aplikujących piankę jest mnóstwo, a nawet większość ludzi którzy nie mają zielonego pojęcia o zjawiskach fizyki budowli i jak należy rozwiązywać różne przypadki. Często również zalecenia producentów zza oceanu, przenoszone bezrefleksyjnie na polski grunt mogą narobić szkód. Służę pomocą ale wymaga to dużo więcej informacji.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## jacentyy

> Nie mieszaj dwóch rożnych zagadnień jakim jest sztywność dachu i szczelność krycia wstępnego a ocieplenie. 
> 
> ps.
> Jaka jest sztywność tejże płyty?


A Ty napisz wpierw co to jest sztywnosc dachu.

----------


## jammo

Mam dylemat odnośnie płytowania .Zamierzam pokryć dach o spadku 8* blachą na rąbek zatrzaskowy.Planowane było płytowanie OSB a pomiędzy płytę i blachę miała być położona specjalna mata tzw. makaron.Dwa dni temu rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem RUUKKI i powiedział mi , że oni nie zalecają pod blachę dawać tej maty, tylko zamiast deskowania lub płytowania dać na krokwie membranę oraz kontr łaty i łaty.Teraz nie wiem już co mam faktycznie robić . Ocieplenie będzie z piany PUR OK. Proszę o radę.

----------


## qwertykokos

Dzień dobry. Panowie czy papa termozgrzewalna z dodatkiem sbs grubości 3mm wystarczy jeśli dach odrazu będzie pokryty dachówką? Czy wywietrznik w kalenicy przykryć tą papą czy lepiej zastosować dedykowane taśmy kalenicowe? I ostatnie pytanie dotyczące mocowania kontrłat i zakładu. Czy zakład papy i kontrłaty smarować lepikiem czy nie ma konieczności?

----------


## Sandek

Witam,

Czy ma Ktoś informacje (opinie, sugestie)  n/t produktu "Izolmat plan optimax pv" ?  Będę deskował dach, na deski cieśla planuje położyć takie właśnie ustrojstwo. Zaznaczam, że na "papę" będzie mocowana dachówka, najpóźniej na wiosnę 2018. 
Bardzo proszę o opinie

----------


## piotr_kaminski

Z tego co piszą na stronie producenta i w karcie technicznej wygląda nieźle. Myślę, że jako "podkład" pod dachówkę będzie dobrze. Oczywiście jeśli wszystko poniże też jest dobrze zaprojektowane. Trochę więcej informacji masz tutaj dachy deskowane
Poza tym Izohan pisze takie coś: 
Producent IZOHAN sp. z o.o. udziela bezpośredniemu nabywcy na membranę asfaltową IZOLMAT PLAN optimax PV
gwarancji materiałowej na 2 lata na membranę bezpośrednio narażoną na działanie promieni słonecznych. 
Tak więc nie zapomnij o fakturze  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czego ma dotyczyć ta gwarancja? Dwa lata gwarancji?! Czyli żadna gwarancja!!!! Materiał z taką gwarancją nie nadaje się na krycie wstępne. Jak to się ma do żywotności dachówki? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotr_kaminski

Czytasz dokładnie? Wybolduje to co jest wązne: "gwarancja materiałowa na 2 lata na membranę *bezpośrednio narażoną na działanie promieni słonecznych*." 
A kolega Sandek " Zaznaczam, że na "papę" będzie mocowana dachówka, najpóźniej na wiosnę 2018".
Tak więc święte oburzenie jest bezpodstawne  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja się nie oburzam tylko zwracam uwagę na fakt długości gwarancji. Jakoś producenci folii dachowych nie piszą, że udzielają 3 czy 4 miesiące gwarancji tylko określają dopuszczalny czas wystawienia folii na ekspozycję bez zakrycia z obu stron. Pragnę nieśmiało zauważyć, że krycie wstępne jest narażone na działanie promieni słonecznych w obrębie okapu. Oczywiście pisząc swoje uwagi nie mam na celu kwestionowania jakości tego materiału. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Gontowy

> Dzień dobry. Panowie czy papa termozgrzewalna z dodatkiem sbs grubości 3mm wystarczy jeśli dach odrazu będzie pokryty dachówką? Czy wywietrznik w kalenicy przykryć tą papą czy lepiej zastosować dedykowane taśmy kalenicowe? I ostatnie pytanie dotyczące mocowania kontrłat i zakładu. Czy zakład papy i kontrłaty smarować lepikiem czy nie ma konieczności?


Z pewnością się spóźniłem...

Niby powinna wystarczyć... ale z dzisiejszymi papami nic nie wiadomo. Pod dachówkę to radziłbym bardziej 'zaawansowaną' papę. T.zn. bardziej modyfikowaną SBS, mocniejszą aczkolwiek cieńszą. Obok radziłem jako przykład Docke D-Basis Comfort lub Mida RoofFix: w pewnych miejscach będziesz miał styk 3ch warstw papy, przy 3 mm grubości to 9 mm podniesienia...  Zaznaczę ze grubość nie równa wodoszczelność, pisz pytania jakby co.

Dedykowana taśma w moim rozumieniu to taka klejąca na brzegach z otworami pośrodku. Dedykowaną stosuj, to opracowane z pomysłem o kalenicę!

Producent Papy jednoznacznie zaleca przesmarowanie lepikiem... który też produkuje.  :wink:  No to fachowiec powie gdzie wiatr może wtargnąć pod dachówkę i popychać wodę 'do góry'. W tych węzłach przesmaruj.

----------


## dromik

Dużo zostało napisane o tym czy deskować czy też nie, albo o użyciu papy lub membrany.
Przez parę godzin przeczytałem wątek od deski do deski  :smile:  jednak znalazłem tylko szczątkowe informacje na temat poprawności deskowania.
Czy możecie coś dodać lub poprawić:
1. Deski nie szersze niż 15cm
2. Dokładnie okorowane
3. Ułożone ofisami do spodu
4. Zakłady na papie lub membranie
5. Szczelina w kalenicy na wentylacje (jeśli ma zastosowanie)
6. Gwoździe ocynkowane

Co możecie podpowiedzieć jeśli chodzi o ułożenie desek. Zauważyłem, że często kończą się na jednej krokwi od góry do dołu. Czy to nie ma przypadkiem wpływu na scalenie całego deskowania? Nic nie udało mi się odnaleźć o samym ułożeniu desek.

----------


## Mateusz.C

Też śledzę ten wątek
najważniejsze jest  żeby zostawić przy kalenicy z obu stron chyba po 10cm niezadeskowanego miejsca  aby zapewnić wentylację. Kontrłaty jakoś nacięte i wsadzone w to nacięte miejsce podwójna membrana...
Jakoś niby to widzę ale za rysunek byłbym niesamowicie wdzięczny .

----------


## dromik

Zgadza się. Cały czas poszukuję odpowiedzi na pytanie ile desek powinno kończyć się na jednej krokwi. Wiadomo ,że dla dekarzy to najłatwiejsze rozwiązanie...  chyba ,że przesadzam i nie ma to kompletnie znaczenia.

Planuję też zastosowanie papy z pasami klejącymi tak aby zaczynając od dołu dachu pierwszą papę przybić na górnej krawędzi następnie kolejna papa przykryje te gwoździe pasem klejącym i tak aż do kalenicy gdzie faktycznie trzeba wykombinować szczelinę. Założenie jest takie aby wszystkie gwoździe zostały ukryte.

----------


## Mateusz.C

Trzeba przybijać jeszcze po krokwiach papę w miejscu gdzie będzie kontrłata. Zamazać jakimś dysperbitem czy czymś i przybić dopiero kontrłaty ??

----------


## mariober

dlaczego  taki problem  ? jakby dachy wymyślono wczoraj !  nie macie  fachowców co wam doradzą ?  albo im nie wierzycie .

----------


## Odysss

> Trzeba przybijać jeszcze po krokwiach papę w miejscu gdzie będzie kontrłata. Zamazać jakimś dysperbitem czy czymś i przybić dopiero kontrłaty ??


Po co chcesz przybijac po krokwiach ?  Kontrlata docisnie i przytrzyma, nie ma powodu by bic tam gwozdzie. Dysperbit sie do tego nie stosuje, lepik sie nadaje.
Pracy troche wiecej jest by go nalozyc w miejscu przybicia kontrlaty ale bedzie pewnosc.

----------


## Mateusz.C

> dlaczego  taki problem  ? jakby dachy wymyślono wczoraj !  nie macie  fachowców co wam doradzą ?  albo im nie wierzycie .


Sorry ale czegoś nie rozumie ... po co jest forum ??
to że ty znasz się na dachach nie znaczy, że każdy tym żyje jak ty.
żenująca odpowiedz.

----------


## Mateusz.C

> Po co chcesz przybijac po krokwiach ?  Kontrlata docisnie i przytrzyma, nie ma powodu by bic tam gwozdzie. Dysperbit sie do tego nie stosuje, lepik sie nadaje.
> Pracy troche wiecej jest by go nalozyc w miejscu przybicia kontrlaty ale bedzie pewnosc.


Wiesz myślałem , wiatr albo coś podobnego, żeby nie podwiało i wszystko nie odfrunęło ...
ale jak tak mówisz to nie neguje  :smile:

----------


## mariober

> Sorry ale czegoś nie rozumie ... po co jest forum ??
> to że ty znasz się na dachach nie znaczy, że każdy tym żyje jak ty.
> żenująca odpowiedz.


skoro przeczytałeś ten _Temat_  to wiesz o dachach więcej niż  ja !     ja stosuje  tylko jeden  sprawdzony system   jest nie logiczny dla większości z was  , ale postaram się  go przedstawić   jak znajdę  czas.

----------


## dromik

> nie macie  fachowców co wam doradzą ?  albo im nie wierzycie .


Nigdy nie wiesz czy nie trafisz na kogoś komu nie możesz wierzyć.  :smile:  Doświadczenie inwestorskie skłania mnie do rozpracowywania tematu.  :smile:

----------


## mariober

od góry 
- dachówka 
- łata
-kontr-łata
-papa
-deskowanie lub płyta 
- szczelina wentylacyjna  5cm 
- wiatroizolacja 
- wełna  
- folia paroizolacyjna

jak zrobić  szczelinę wentylacyjną  ?   na krokwie  mocujemy wiatroizolacje  następnie nakręcamy   wzdłuż krokwi  kontrłatę 5cm  a na to pełne deskowanie lub płyty  ( wystarczy  12mm  OSB  ) deski powinny być suche  pióro-wpust . Na górę przybijamy  papę  wystarczy podkładowa   1mm grubości , najlepiej jak ma pas samoklejący .Dalej standardowo , kontrłata ( lepiej jak jest impregnowana )  i łata nie musi być impregnowana  -ważne by była  z drewna suchego !

Zaraz  będą komentarze że poco to wszystko tyle kasy ładować w dach i takie tam -   skoro możecie   tysiące wydawać na   ogromne tv  , kute płoty  i  inne mnie ważne  detale,  to pare tysięcy w dach nie powinno robić problemu  a gwarantuję że przez   30 lat   nie będzie problemów, a wełna też będzie się miała super  . Podobno fundament i dach  są najważniejsze !

----------


## tomraider

> od góry 
> - dachówka 
> - łata
> -kontr-łata
> -papa
> -deskowanie lub płyta 
> - szczelina wentylacyjna  5cm 
> - wiatroizolacja 
> - wełna  
> ...


Bardzo prosty dobry i skuteczny sposób na krycie wstępne ze szczeliną wentylacyjną.
Tomraider.

----------


## Odysss

> deski powinny być suche  pióro-wpust . N


Nieśmiało i z ciekawości zapytam się dlaczego pióro -wpust ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Zaraz  będą komentarze że poco to wszystko tyle kasy ładować w dach i takie tam -   skoro możecie   tysiące wydawać na   ogromne tv  , kute płoty  i  inne mnie ważne  detale,  to pare tysięcy w dach nie powinno robić problemu  a gwarantuję że przez   30 lat   nie będzie problemów, a wełna też będzie się miała super  .


Parę tysięcy? Chyba kilkanaście albo i ponad dwadzieścia.
A gwarancję mi taką samą oferował miłośnik deskowania, co i jej przeciwnik.

----------


## mariober

> Nieśmiało i z ciekawości zapytam się dlaczego pióro -wpust ?


żeby tworzyły  jednolitą powierzchnię  ! , pamiętajcie drewno pracuje   , a żeby papa wytrzymała dużej lepiej jak leży na równej powierzchni  , dodatkowo  deskowanie  jest dużo szczelniejsze   .  Bez pióra  każda deska pracuje osobno   i powstają nierówności - tańsze na pewno okażą się płyty !   ja na deskach  układam tylko gdy budynek jest bardzo stary i   konserwator zabrania stosowania  płyt lub dach jest półokrągły .

Ostatnia realizacja  !

----------


## techniczny

> żeby tworzyły  jednolitą powierzchnię  ! , pamiętajcie drewno pracuje   , a żeby papa wytrzymała dużej lepiej jak leży na równej powierzchni  , dodatkowo  deskowanie  jest dużo szczelniejsze   .  Bez pióra  każda deska pracuje osobno   i powstają nierówności - tańsze na pewno okażą się płyty !   ja na deskach  układam tylko gdy budynek jest bardzo stary i   konserwator zabrania stosowania  płyt lub dach jest półokrągły .


Moim zdaniem nie ma to aż takiego znaczenia...wiadomo, że lepsze wrogiem dobrego, ale zwykłe deski przesuszone,okorowane, obrócone oflisem do krokwi, nie będą miały negatywnego wpływu na żywotność papy. Po za tym szczelność nie jest aż tak istotna.Należy zrobić mijankę pasami z przesunięciem o szer. ok 1m, tak aby nie łączyć wszystkich desek na jednej krokwi.

----------


## dromik

> Należy zrobić mijankę pasami z przesunięciem o szer. ok 1m, tak aby nie łączyć wszystkich desek na jednej krokwi.


To znaczy ,że każda deska ma kończyć się na innej krokwi? Planowałem np. zacząć deskami 5 metrowymi od narożnika dachu i skracać kolejne tak aby kilka z nich skończyło się na jednej krokwi. Dalej to samo z przesunięciem o jedną krokwie. Czy to dobra metoda?

Słyszałem opinie, że fachowcy często kończą na jednej krokwi wszystkie deski bo to nie ma żadnego znaczenia??!?!?

----------


## techniczny

> To znaczy ,że każda deska ma kończyć się na innej krokwi? Planowałem np. zacząć deskami 5 metrowymi od narożnika dachu i skracać kolejne tak aby kilka z nich skończyło się na jednej krokwi. Dalej to samo z przesunięciem o jedną krokwie. Czy to dobra metoda?
> 
> Słyszałem opinie, że fachowcy często kończą na jednej krokwi wszystkie deski bo to nie ma żadnego znaczenia??!?!?


Należy zrobić mijankę, pasami o sumarycznej szerokości desek ok 1m. Długość desek dowolna, ale zazwyczaj 3-6m.Analogicznie wykonuje się krycie płytą osb. Zapewniam kolegę, że dla "fachowców" ma to znaczenie...ale z innej perspektywy.

----------


## dromik

Dzięki!
Jak realizuje się wentylacje dachu na krokwiach narożnych? Wiadomo, że tam gdzie krokiew kończy się na szczycie dachu jest szczelina i temat jest oczywisty.
Jednak część krokwi (a raczej przestrzeni na wełnę) kończy się na krokwiach narożnych...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ile razy można o tym pisać? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szymek008

Witam,
Jaki jest sens kładzenia łat na pełne deskowanie pod blachę na rąbek? Dekarz upiera się aby pod blachę wstawić łaty. Rozumiem, że blachy mogą falować i się odkształcać - stąd zakładałem, że pełne deskowanie ma temu zapobiec. Sama mata strukturalna nie zapewni odpowiedniej wentylacji?
Według projektu warstwy dachu to:
-blacha
-mata strukturalna pod blachę
-deskowanie z plyt osb/3
-laty/przestrzen wentylacyjna
-folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna
-pustka powietrzna miedzy krowiami
-welna minieralna
-folia paroizaloacyjna

Pozdrawiam,
Szymek

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Blacha na rąbek czy "klik"? Klik nie sprawdzi się na folii z makaronem. Przy nie równej płaszczyźnie połaci dachowej wyjdą wszystkie nierówności. Montaż łat w rozstawie max 25 cm umożliwi wyprowadzenie połaci. Łaty ułatwiają dekarzowi montaż. Oczywiście montaż na "makaronie" jest jak najbardziej możliwy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szymek008

Tak, chodzi o klik. A dokładnie o RUUKKI Classic. Mata "makaron" kosztuje ~25 zł/m2 także już chyba lepiej jest wykorzystać łaty.
W takim przypadku rozumiem, że warstwy jakie się pojawią to:
-blacha
-łaty
-deskowanie z plyt osb/3
-laty/przestrzen wentylacyjna
-folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna
-pustka powietrzna miedzy krowiami
-welna mineralna
-folia paroizaloacyjna

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Płyta OSB zbyteczna. kolejność warstw patrząc od góry następująca:
- blacha typu "klik",
- łaty,
- kątrłaty,
- folia dachowa,
- wełna mineralna/szklana,
- paroizolacja.
W przypadku zastosowania folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej wełna może się z nią stykać. Radzę jednak zostawić wolna przestrzeń a folię dachową montować z lekkim zwisem 5 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Panie Andrzeju, a czy w przypadku blachy na rąbek typu 'klik' podtrzymuje Pan swoje zdanie na temat papa + deskowanie/osb vs sama membrana, czy jednak zaleca Pan warstwy jak powyżej?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oba sposoby są poprawne. Montaż na łatach jest tańszy i umożliwia wyprowadzenie połaci. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Czy, któryś sposób poleca Pan bardziej, jeżeli pominiemy kwestię kosztów?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak. Na łatach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ProStaś

Zapytam. 
Pełne deskowanie dachu, na tym będzie Orea9, czy taka papa będzie ok?

Matizol Uni V60S30 
http://matizol.pl/uni-v60-s30/#prettyPhoto

----------


## Kamil30cm

Termozgrzewalna 3mm nic dobrego nie wróży. Jak już to szukaj 4mm. nie wiem jak z tą papą ale cienkie termozgrzewalne lubią się rwać w rękach

----------


## techniczny

Witam,
moim zdaniem dobrej jakości papa podkładowa o gr. 3mm jest wystarczająca na wstępne krycie dachu . Osobiście mam na dachu Membranę PM plus 3mm i bez najmniejszego problemu przetrzymała zimę(krycie docelowe było na wiosnę)

----------


## Kamil30cm

Krycie wstępne jest najważniejsze, nie na rok ale na lata a  czemu to należy poszukać stare posty...

----------


## ProStaś

Znowu trzeba robić doktorat....ech...

1. Powyższy Matizol się nie nadaje - dzięki za pomoc *Kamil30cm* i niezawodny *Andrzej Wilhelmi*

2. Szukając złotego środka na dach (dokładnie to czarnego, ale w dobrym stosunku ceny do jakości) natrafiłem na te dwa wpisy:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7575001

Tu ocena *Kamil30cm*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7575004

Te dywagacje mnie nie zniechęciły (jakoś trudno mi uwierzyć, że na market Icopal uruchamia inną, gorszą, linię produkcyjną - raczej sądzę, że wejście do takiego LM pozwala producentom dywersyfikować wpływy również na okresy obniżonej płynności finansowej np. przy ostrej zimie)
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7600500

3. Po analizie składu papy odnalazłem ją w tabeli, pozycja 6 od dołu:


4. akurat w Liroyu mają promocję 9,87 zł/m2 - do 06.05. A jak się zamówi do końca dzisiejszego dnia tj. 03.05 transport DHL jest za 0,01 zł.
Zamówiłem więc. 
https://www.leroymerlin.pl/dachy-i-akcesoria/pokrycia-dachowe/papy-bitumiczne/papa-podkladowa-icopal-baza-pye-pv250-s4-0-7-5-m2-icopal,p410029,l432.html

Jej przydatność do pokrycia dachu przy pełnym deskowaniu potwierdził - ponownie - *Andrzej Wilhelmi* (zdanie *Kamila30cm* już wcześniej przytaczałem).

Po co to piszę?

Raz, by podziękować i *Kamilowi30cm* i *Andrzejowi Wilhelmi* za udzielenia się w tematach dachowych i dobre rady (a także cierpliwość)
Dwa, może ktoś też skorzysta z promocji.

Dodam tylko, że dość trudno na składach budowlanych wyegzekwować pełne dane oferowanej papy, generalnie: _wszyscy biorą, zawsze taką sprzedaję, nikt nie narzeka, będzie Pan zadowolony...._. :cool: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wybuduję czy nie? :)

Skusiłem się na deskowany dach. Drewno użyłem takie jak się podbitki robi suszone i impregnowane na pióro wpust. Po około pół roku nie rozsycha się (nie robią się szczeliny pomiędzy deskami) - wklejam foto. Dach 160 m2 kosztował mnie dokładnie 10 tys. drożej niż w przypadku membrany dachowej. Widać, że dach jest masywniejszy, w razie pojawienia się nieszczelności na dachówce wszystko spłynie po papie a nie wsiąknie w membranę i ocieplenie. Dach jest cięższy a co za tym idzie bardziej odporny na silne wiatry. Jeśli chodzi o wygląd z przed budynku to mam gotową nadbitkę do polakierowania i będzie wyglądać pięknie. Czy skusił bym się raz jeszcze na deskowanie? Zastanowiał bym się mocno ze względu na to, że po drodze wypadło sporo nieprzewidzianych wydatków i to 10 tys, by nam się przydało  :smile:  Gdybym miał pieniądze to na pewno, ale mając budże na styk nie ryzykował bym. Jednak jest jak jest i trzeba się cieszyć z tego co się ma  :smile:  Więc się cieszę.

----------


## Regius

> Znowu trzeba robić doktorat....ech...
> 
> 1. Powyższy Matizol się nie nadaje - dzięki za pomoc *Kamil30cm* i niezawodny *Andrzej Wilhelmi*
> 
> 2. Szukając złotego środka na dach (dokładnie to czarnego, ale w dobrym stosunku ceny do jakości) natrafiłem na te dwa wpisy:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7575001
> 
> Tu ocena *Kamil30cm*
> ...


Dzięki za informacje o promocji . Akurat jestem na etapie zamawiania materiałów na dach i papy jeszcze nie zamówiłem, a cena wydaje się kusząca. 
Rozgryzałeś może parametr "żywotności" / "trwałości"? Te 10 lat wydaje się troszkę słabo ...

----------


## ProStaś

Będę krył dach jeszcze tego lata, nie sądzę, by z papą miało się coś dziać przez dziesięciolecia. 

Icopal to bardzo dobry producent i myślę, że te 4mm wytrzymają o wiele dłużej niż gwarancja.

----------


## Regius

> Będę krył dach jeszcze tego lata, nie sądzę, by z papą miało się coś dziać przez dziesięciolecia. 
> 
> Icopal to bardzo dobry producent i myślę, że te 4mm wytrzymają o wiele dłużej niż gwarancja.


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Widzę, że masz wszystko opanowane. U mnie dach będzie od razu kryty dachówką po "papowaniu" (dachówka już kupiona). 
Czy te 10 lat należy czytać jako żywotność / trwałość przy wystawieniu na działanie warunków zewnętrznych, a w przypadku osłonięcia dachówką żywotność będzie wyższa?

----------


## ProStaś

Cóż, nie jestem chemikiem, ale....
1. głównym elementem papy jest asfalt, który podlega degradacji krótkotrwałej (chwilowej, związanej z aplikacją i długotrwałością podgrzewania przed nałożeniem - im dłużej podgrzewamy tym więcej niszczymy - szybki profil to skrócenie czasu aplikacji = mniejsze ingerencja w strukturę papy) i długotrwałej (starzeniowej).
2. jak asfalt to popatrzymy na nasze polskie drogi - gdzie i w jakich warunkach najdłużej jezdnia zachowuje swoją jednorodność? Ano tam, gdzie jest cień, woda spływa, a gorące słońce nie upłynnia masy asfaltowej. Połóż taką papę w zacienionym miejscu z odpowiednim spływem wody.....co się z tym  może stać? A prawidłowo wentylowany dach takie warunki stwarza. 
3. odpowiadając na pytanie: tak uważam, że odizolowanie papy od nadmiernej temperatury (promieniowanie UV) i stojącej, wnikającej wody, która mogłaby zamarznąć i zniszczyć strukturę produktu, spowoduje, że taki produkt wytrzyma spokojnie kilkadziesiąt lat. 

pzdr

----------


## Regius

> Cóż, nie jestem chemikiem, ale....
> 1. głównym elementem papy jest asfalt, który podlega degradacji krótkotrwałej (chwilowej, związanej z aplikacją i długotrwałością podgrzewania przed nałożeniem - im dłużej podgrzewamy tym więcej niszczymy - szybki profil to skrócenie czasu aplikacji = mniejsze ingerencja w strukturę papy) i długotrwałej (starzeniowej).
> 2. jak asfalt to popatrzymy na nasze polskie drogi - gdzie i w jakich warunkach najdłużej jezdnia zachowuje swoją jednorodność? Ano tam, gdzie jest cień, woda spływa, a gorące słońce nie upłynnia masy asfaltowej. Połóż taką papę w zacienionym miejscu z odpowiednim spływem wody.....co się z tym  może stać? A prawidłowo wentylowany dach takie warunki stwarza. 
> 3. odpowiadając na pytanie: tak uważam, że odizolowanie papy od nadmiernej temperatury (promieniowanie UV) i stojącej, wnikającej wody, która mogłaby zamarznąć i zniszczyć strukturę produktu, spowoduje, że taki produkt wytrzyma spokojnie kilkadziesiąt lat. 
> 
> pzdr


Dzięki, nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak pospieszyć się, żeby skorzystać z promocji LM.

Nurtuje mnie jeszcze jedna kwestia ... dlaczego na deskowanie powinno się stosować papę podkładową a nie wierzchniego krycia? 
Pytam bo w promocji jest też grubsza ICOPAL TOP PYE PV250 S5,2 w podobnej cenie.

----------


## ProStaś

A tu nie pomogę, trzymam się tego co wielokrotnie pisał Andrzej Wilhelmi.

"Papa podkładowa, termozgrzewalna, modyfikowana sbs na welonie poliestrowym, minimum 3 mm."

Nie sądzę, by kupno tej grubszej był błędem. Ale to już pytaj naszych magików.

pzdr

----------


## Kemotxb

Ponoć papa podkładowa od tej wierzchniego krycia nie różni się niczym poza grubością posypki i samą grubością. Ale czy to prawda ... nie wiem. Jedno wiem ta wierzchniego krycia jest znacznie cięższa, może o to chodzi że nie ma po co pchać tak ciężkiej papy na deskowanie skoro i tak będzie pod dachówką.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... dlaczego na deskowanie powinno się stosować papę podkładową a nie wierzchniego krycia?


Dlatego, że:
- po pierwsze ta papa jest chroniona kryciem docelowym więc gruba posypka nie jest  potrzebna czyli koszt,
- po drugie kontrłata mocowana na grubej posypce nie dolega ściśle do papy stąd możliwość kapilarnego podciągania wody pod kontrłatę,
- po trzecie gruba posypka utrudnia spływ skroplin i je zatrzymuje.
Oczywiście zastosowanie papy wierzchniego krycia nie jest błędem a wręcz koniecznością gdy krycie docelowe następuje w późniejszym czasie. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Regius

> Dlatego, że:
> - po pierwsze ta papa jest chroniona kryciem docelowym więc gruba posypka nie jest  potrzebna czyli koszt,
> - po drugie kontrłata mocowana na grubej posypce nie dolega ściśle do papy stąd możliwość kapilarnego podciągania wody pod kontrłatę,
> - po trzecie gruba posypka utrudnia spływ skroplin i je zatrzymuje.
> Oczywiście zastosowanie papy wierzchniego krycia nie jest błędem a wręcz koniecznością gdy krycie docelowe następuje w późniejszym czasie. 
> Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki za konkretną / rzeczową odpowiedź.

Pytałem wykonawcę jaką papę standardowo używa i ze swojego doświadczenia proponuje zastosowanie porządnej papy wierzchniego krycia (zawsze takiej używa), pomimo, że dach będzie od razu kryty dachówką. Jako argument podaje, że papa wierzchniego krycia jest grubsza i bardziej odporna na przebicie gwoździami przy montażu kontrłat (rozumiem, że chodzi o to, że się lepiej wulkanizuje) i nie rwie się w rękach. Oczywiście może użyć każdej papy na jaką się zdecyduję.

Twoje argumenty do mnie trafiają (podciąganie kapilarne i spływ skroplin) dlatego szukam jakiejś porządnej papy podkładowej.
Czy poniższy produkt będzie odpowiedni:
http://lemar.poznan.pl/index.php?pag...mart&Itemid=90

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo dobry produkt nawet aż za dobry (może być trochę cieńszy). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Oneion

Hej, mam pytanie odnośnie stosowania folii pod pełnym deskowaniem.

W projekcie układ warstw dachu wygląda tak:

- Krokwie
- Folia wysokoprzepuszczalna
- Kontrłaty
- Deskowanie pełne
- Papa
- Kontrłaty + łaty 
- Dachówka

Ma to być poddasze nieużytkowe, w związku z czym cieśla namawia nas, aby zrezygnować z folii pod deskowaniem, co obniży koszty wykonania dachu.

Wówczas wyglądałoby to tak:

- Krokwie
- Deskowanie pełne
- Papa
- Kontrłaty + łaty 
- Dachówka

Dodam, że ocieplenie planuję zrobić na stropie, aby ograniczyć straty ciepła z dołu na poddasze.

Jak to wygląda u Was? Z góry dzięki za pomoc.  :smile:

----------


## agb

Posłuchałbym cieśli.

----------


## wg39070

Bez folii. Cieśla dobrze prawi.

----------


## Oneion

OK, dzięki za opinie.

Powiedzcie mi jeszcze jedną rzecz - zakładając, że za X lat zechcemy zaadaptować część poddasza do zamieszkania i ocieplić dach, to czy brak wspomnianej folii nie będzie stanowić dużego problemu?

----------


## Kaizen

To wtedy dajesz folię - ale paroizolacyjną. I nie pod deski, a pod wełnę. Ta folia nie ma tu zepełnie sensu. Bo co ma robić? Uszczelniać ewentualne przecieki papy?

----------


## Oneion

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - zrobiłem wersję bez folii, ale murarze obmurowali murłatę tak, że po przybiciu desek okazało się, że nie została przestrzeń między pustakiem a deskowaniem. I tu rodzi się pytanie, czy brak tej szczeliny wentylacyjnej nie będzie powodowac problemów? A jeśli tak, jak najsensowniej rozwiązać problem? Wybijanie tych pustaków to sporo zachodu, może nawiercić, spróbować przyciąć od góry? Grube nie są, to Porotherm 8cm. Dajcie proszę znać co myślicie.

----------


## Kaizen

Wentylacja małe piwo. Wieksze, że ściany to radiatory i należy je zaizolować od góry.

----------


## Jan P.

Należy wybić obmurowanie i dać wełnę ,ub styropian Jan

----------


## agb

> Dlatego, że:
> - po pierwsze ta papa jest chroniona kryciem docelowym więc gruba posypka nie jest  potrzebna czyli koszt,
> - po drugie kontrłata mocowana na grubej posypce nie dolega ściśle do papy stąd możliwość kapilarnego podciągania wody pod kontrłatę,
> - po trzecie gruba posypka utrudnia spływ skroplin i je zatrzymuje.
> *Oczywiście zastosowanie papy wierzchniego krycia nie jest błędem a wręcz koniecznością gdy krycie docelowe następuje w późniejszym czasie. 
> Pozdrawiam.*


Panie Andrzeju, wrócę do Pańskiej wypowiedzi(a konkretniej pogrubionej części) gdyż stoję przed dokładnie tym samym dylematem - Papa podkładowa ICOPAL Baza PYE PV250 S4,0 7,5 m2 ICOPAL czy Papa wierzchniego krycia ICOPAL TOP PYE PV250 S5,2 S 5 m2 ICOPAL. Konkretnie chodzi mi o to, co rozumiemy pod _późniejszym czasem?_ Deskowanie + papowanie będzie robione teraz, a krycie blachą na klik na wiosnę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Do ośmiu miesięcy bez problemu papa podkładowa, natomiast gdy czas oczekiwania jest dłuższy radzę zastosować papę wierzchniego krycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Dziękuję Panie Andrzeju. Czy zakładając powyższy czas do krycia blachą przybijać na papę kontrłaty wzdłuż krokwi?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Papa powinna być skutecznie przymocowana więc kontrłaty lub odpady desek budowlanych w miejscu krokwi. Przy kryciu docelowym nowe kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## d1gital

Mam następujący problem. Zdecydowałem się na pełne deskowanie płytami OSB-3 na pióro-wpust, które mają stronę lewą i prawą (tzn. na jednej stronie płyty jest napisane "This side down"). Oczywiście dekarze tego nie zauważyli lub o tym nie wiedzieli i jedną połać dachu odeskowali odwrotnie, tzn. "This side down" jest do góry. Na płytach będzie papa. Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie praktyczne, czy kazać im rozbierać...?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma to żadnego znaczenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## d1gital

Dziękuję za odpowiedź!  :Smile:

----------


## Mateusz.C

Panowie "deska szczytowa" przybili mi je juz na równo z krokwiami przed deskowaniem ...
moim zdaniem zostało to poprostu na samym poczatku zrobie nie jak powinno ?? mało tego okazało sie , że sa nie takie jak chciałem.

z tego co udało mi się wyedukować z forum to:
deske szczytową przybija sie jako ostatnia razem z deską okapową ? deska okapowa podłożona klinkami do wysokosci kratki wentylacyjnej, kratka robi za ostatnią łate ??
bo w moim przypadku nie wiem jak chcą to wykonać kontrłata na sam dól na deske szczytowa i co powstaja tam 2 szczeliny wentylacyjne ?? tak sie tez robi ??

chce zeby to wygladalo tak.

a na gotowo tak

wydaje mi sie ze tutaj maja wysokość 40cm i grubosc 5cm teraz jak to zamówić  żeby te w miejscu rynien byłe wyższe i o ile ... ? jak to później docelowo jest obrobione ??
blacha gdzies wyginana na zamówienie ? i przykrywa cała ta deche ?? przecież ona popęka i ją powygina ...

----------


## agb

Czy dobrze rozumiem, że na obu dachach na poniższych rysunkach przy deskowaniu wentylacja u góry ma być poprzez kalenicę? Szczególnie chodzi mi o ten pierwszy daszek z krótką kalenicą.

----------


## Krzyychoo

Dzień Dobry.

Jestem w trakcie budowy dachu dwuspadowego z pełnym deskowaniem, papą i dachówką płaską. 
Wykonawca na moją prośbę rozciął w kalenicy otwór wentylacyjny i teraz twierdzi iż sama taśma kalenicowa wystarczy aby to uszczelnić. Wydaje mi się iż powinna być w tym miejscu przybita papa do kontrłat, tak aby uszczelnić to miejsce jednocześnie zapewniając odpowiednią wentylację. 

Proszę o pomoc w tej sprawie. Jak powinna wyglądać poprawnie zrobiona wentylacja w kalenicy?

----------


## wojtf23

albo

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sama taśma pod gąsiory nie wystarczy. Otwór w kalenicy powinien być przesłonięty folią lub papą po 20 cm na stronę. To przekrycie powinno być montowane w połowie grubości kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mateusz.C

zgrzewać papę na łączeniach pionowych, czy nie trzeba ??

----------


## mariober

> albo



Bardzo ładnie !!!  :wiggle:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Bardzo ładnie !!!


Rozumiem, że miałeś na myśli estetykę wykonania bo taki montaż przekrycia kalenicy nie jest poprawny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Panie Andrzeju, potwierdzi Pan lub zaprzeczy moim przypuszczeniom z posta #1508?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rozumiem, że poddasze nieużytkowe a izolacja cieplna na stropie i krycie wstępne wykonane papą. To tak. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Dokładnie tak. Dziękuję.

----------


## Krzyychoo

> Rozumiem, że miałeś na myśli estetykę wykonania bo taki montaż przekrycia kalenicy nie jest poprawny. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju, rozumiem iż chodzi o to że przykrycie powinno być zamontowane w połowie grubości kontrłaty?
 Czym może skutkować zamontowanie przykrycia bezpośrednio na kontrłaty?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zamontowanie przekrycia kalenicy tak jak jest pokazane na zdjęciu uniemożliwia wypływ na zewnątrz powietrza wentylującego pokrycie oraz powietrza wentylującego warstwę izolacji cieplnej. Oba te strumienie powietrza wypływają przez taśmę kalenicową pod gąsiorami. W przypadku gdy dachówka czy blachodachówka ma dużą falę to to powietrze przepłynie pomiędzy falą a łatą natomiast przy płaskiej dachówce zostanie całkowicie zablokowane. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## admiralbar

> Otwór w kalenicy powinien być przesłonięty folią lub papą po 20 cm na stronę. To przekrycie powinno być montowane w połowie grubości kontr łaty. Pozdrawiam.


To znaczy, że trzeba naciąć kontrę w połowie jej grubości 20 cm ok końca i tam wcisnąć papę/folię ? Dlaczego tak - chodzi o rozdzielenie strumienia powietrza na wentylację poszycia i ''wyciągnięcie'' wilgoci z poddasza ? A gdyby zastosować membranę wysoko przepuszczalną, to takie nacięcie kontry też jest konieczne ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna przepuszcza parę wodną a nie powietrze dlatego też powinna być montowana w połowie grubości kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kthxb

Drodzy forumowicze i eksperci, jako że jestem trochę mierny jak chodzi o budowlankę, przeczytałem cały wątek. Natomiast chciałem poprosić o potwierdzenie, czy dobrze myślę, gdyż wciąż mam wątpliwości. Mam dwa dachy. Jeden nad domem 40 stopni, drugi nad garażem 16 stopni. 
Po lekturze i radach Pana Andrzeja chciałbym zrobić pełne deskowanie. Dachówka ceramiczna będzie położona jeszcze w tym roku. 

Dach 40 stopni:
Papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna min. 3 mm, modyfikowana SBS, na osnowie poliestrowej. Rozkładamy poziomo, górną krawędź mocujemy papiakami, pionowe styki zgrzewamy (czy może być też lepik na zimno?). Poziomo zakład 10 cm sklejone lepikiem na zimno bądź zgrzane.

Dach 16 stopni :Jak powyżej tylko wszystkie styki poziome i pionowe zgrzewamy? Czy może być też lepik na zimno na poziomych stykach z zakładem? Jak wykonać to zgrzewanie żeby nie przypalić deskowania? Jak zgrzewam, to też mocuje się wcześniej papiakami niższą warstwę?

I teraz najważniejsze pytanie dotyczące poprawności wykonania tego daszku do wentylacji. Rozcięcie w kalenicy ok. 4 lub 5 cm na stronę, 20 cm zakładu daszku z papy na stronę. Który wariant jest poprawny? Z rozcięciem daszku z papy, czy bez? Oczywiście daszek z papy mocowany w połowie grubości kontrłaty, tak jak mówił Pan Andrzej. Nie zapomniałem tutaj o czymś? Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna nad wełną jest tutaj zbędnym kosztem w tym przypadku, tak?




Jako, że nie miałem przewidzianego deskowania w projekcie, krokwie mam 8x18, wełnę 30 cm, Czy teraz muszę dać jakieś dodatkowe kontrłaty przed deskowaniem żeby "skompensować" tę dodatkową szczelinę wentylacyjną? Czy też po prostu będę miał dłuższy ruszt pod wełnę i mniejsze skosy o te 3 cm?

Serdecznie dziękuje za pomoc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na dachu o kącie nachylenia połaci 40* poziomych zakładów można nie sklejać. Natomiast na dachu o kącie nachylenia połaci 16* sklejanie połączeń obowiązkowe. W kalenicy rozcinamy papę krycia wstępnego natomiast dodatkowe przekrycie kalenicy ("daszek") absolutnie nie, no bo jaki byłby sens jego montowania? Skoro przewidziana jest izolacja cieplna wełną grubości 30 cm to pomiędzy krokwie 15 cm i pod krokwie 15 cm. Pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem pozostanie szczelina wentylacyjna 3 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kthxb

Serdecznie dziękuję za odpowiedź. Czy pionowe styki na 40* można lepikiem na zimno, czy trzeba zgrzać? Na 16* poziome lepik czy zgrzewanie, pionowe lepik czy zgrzewanie? Pomiedzy deskowanie a wełnę nie trzeba już foli wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej? (jeden mistrz dekarstwa mi powiedział żeby dać, ale widziałem Pana komentarz, że to bezsensowny wydatek).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można podlepiać lepikiem na zimno (bitumiczny uszczelniacz dekarski). Ja zgrzewam bo prościej. Zgrzewam po zamontowaniu papy. O deski nie ma się co obawiać. Nic im się nie stanie, co najwyżej trochę zmienią "kolor" :smile: . Oczywiście to zgrzewanie trzeba robić z wyczuciem. Dlaczego pomiędzy deskami a wełną żadna folia nie jest potrzebna? Dlatego, że nie ma ona w tym miejscu żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia.
Po pierwsze nie musi osłaniać wełny przed tzw. "wywiewaniem ciepła" bo w szczelinie wentylacyjnej przepływ powietrza ma charakter laminarny a nie burzliwy.
Po drugie nie jest potrzebna jako baza, do której można "dopchnąć" wełnę bo jest do takiej funkcji za droga. Funkcje taką spełnia rozpięty pomiędzy krokwiami sznurek. Ten sznurek też nie jest potrzebny bo wełnę należy układać a nie upychać :no: . Wełna montowana pomiędzy krokwiami musi mieć określoną grubość ( wysokość krokwi - wysokość szczeliny wentylacyjnej). Dla typowej wysokości krokwi 18 cm, grubość wełny montowanej pomiędzy krokwie 15 cm. W innym przypadku należy do spodu krokwi dobić odpowiedniej grubości łatę dystansową.
Po trzecie czasami słyszę argument, że tak na wszelki wypadek gdyby przeciekał dach :Confused: .  Oczywiście to bzdurny argument bo na dachu jest krycie wstępne, którego zadaniem jest zapewnienie 100% szczelności dachu.
Oczywiście jak kogoś stać to taką folię może dać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kthxb

Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## biskup123

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Zanim postanowiłem napisać starałem się jak najwięcej informacji znaleźć samemu. Dzięki radom Pana Andrzeja wiem już mniej więcej na co zwrócić uwagę na etapie budowy dachu. Pozostało niestety kilka wątpliwości, stąd prośba o pomoc.
Założenia: dach dwuspadowy, kąt nachylenia 36st, długość krokwi od murłaty do kalenicy 8 m, na jednej połaci lukarna, deskowanie + papa.

1. Czy przy tej długości krokwi wystarczy zastosować kontrłaty grubości 4 cm. Czy pomimo zastosowania grubszych niż standardowe 2,5 cm kontrłat należy dodatkowo zastosować dachówki wentylacyjne w pobliżu kalenicy?

2. Kwestia prawidłowej wentylacji obydwu przestrzeni w lukarnie:

Zamierzam zastosować te nawietrzaki:



Lukarna będzie miała taki kształt:



Rzut więźby w lukarnie:



2.1: zamierzałem zastosować nawietrzaki w miejscach oznaczonych na zielono, czy prawidłowo? czy ta mała przestrzeń pomiędzy K13 a K14 wymaga ich zastosowania?
2.2: czy należy nad nimi stosować dachówki wentylacyjne czy wystarczy że powietrze zaciągane będzie z okolicy kosza?
2.3: jakie duże otwory nawierca się pod takim nawietrzakiem?
2.4: czy taki otwór należy jakoś dodatkowo zabezpieczyć przed dostawaniem się wody do przestrzeni z ociepleniem, czy nie ma tam możliwości podwiania deszczu?
2.5: czy kalenicę w lukarnie wykonuje się tak samo jak tą główną (w sensie jej rozcięcia i zastosowania "czapki" z papy)

Mam nadzieję, że pytania są w miarę jasne i sensowne. 
Serdecznie proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

ad.1. 4 cm to dobra grubość kontrłaty. Dachówki wentylacyjne potrzebne w każdym polu po jednej.
ad.2.1. Tak. w tym małym polu zbędne.
ad.2.2. Na lukarnie dachówki wentylacyjne zbędne.
ad.2.3. Wycina się otwór prostokątny taki jaki jest w tym elemencie.
ad.2.4. Nie ma potrzeby. Dobrze jest  zastosować siatkę przeciw owadom.
ad.2.5. Tak.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## biskup123

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kthxb

Bardzo proszę o pomoc! Goście zostawili mi rozcięcie w kalenicy 10 cm na stronę i papa też nie jest dociągnięta do samego końca deskowania, tylko zostawione z 5 cm desek. Wystarczy zrobić większy daszek z papy i będzie OK? Ile cm na stronę? Czy cisnąć ich żeby zrobili rozcięcie 4-5 cm na stronę i dokleili papy do końca? 

Zamienili mi też papę z włókniną poliestrową modyfikowaną SBS, (bo fakt faktem była pofałdowana i do niczego się nie nadawała) na z osnową z tkaniny szklanej i położyli już nad garażem i przybili łaty i kontrłaty. Czy taka papa jest też OK? Nad garażem już chyba zostawię, ale czy nie odpuszczać nad domem i dać z włókniną poliestrową modyfikowaną SBS? Czy to nie jest aż tak istotne i zostawić tę:

http://www.kvkparabit.com/media/uplo...0_v09_2015.pdf
http://www.kvkparabit.com/pl/wyroby/...-g200-s40_129/

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak to mogli zamienić papę??? Na garażu już niech zostanie ale na domu koniecznie modyfikowana SBS i na poliestrze. Kalenica tak może zostać pod warunkiem że będzie przesłonięta po 25 cm na stronę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kthxb

Bardzo dziękuję! Może nie zamienili, ale złożyli reklamację u dostawcy, bo papa się strasznie fałdowała i ogólnie sam widzę, że jest beznadziejnej jakości i połowę dachu garażu przyległego do domu mam w tym "gorszym SBS i na poliestrze" a drugą na osnowie z tkaniny szklanej, bo na taką wymienił im dostawca.

----------


## Gontowy

> Bardzo proszę o pomoc! Goście zostawili mi rozcięcie w kalenicy 10 cm na stronę i papa też nie jest dociągnięta do samego końca deskowania, tylko zostawione z 5 cm desek. Wystarczy zrobić większy daszek z papy i będzie OK? Ile cm na stronę? Czy cisnąć ich żeby zrobili rozcięcie 4-5 cm na stronę i dokleili papy do końca? 
> 
> Zamienili mi też papę z włókniną poliestrową modyfikowaną SBS, (bo fakt faktem była pofałdowana i do niczego się nie nadawała) na z osnową z tkaniny szklanej i położyli już nad garażem i przybili łaty i kontrłaty. Czy taka papa jest też OK? Nad garażem już chyba zostawię, ale czy nie odpuszczać nad domem i dać z włókniną poliestrową modyfikowaną SBS? Czy to nie jest aż tak istotne i zostawić tę:
> 
> http://www.kvkparabit.com/media/uplo...0_v09_2015.pdf
> http://www.kvkparabit.com/pl/wyroby/...-g200-s40_129/


Pofałdowała się, bo nie można na pocyleniu układać papę termozgrzewalną dla dachów płaskich. Od spodu ma folie ochronną (bo termozgrzewalna, roztapia się ją palnikiem przy poprawnym układaniu), no to papa ślizga się jakby, 'wisi' na mocowaniach papiakami, do których może nie być przystosowana (bo termozgrzewalna, a ma mieć wskazania do mocowania mechanicznego). No to pofałduje się, bo wkładka poliestrowa się rozciąga (wydłużenie 40%)... Dali w zamian Ci najtańszą opcę która z pewnością nie rożciąga się (tkanina szklana jest mocna i  ma wydłużenie coś 2..5..8%), ale pęka poniżej 0 stopni...

----------


## kthxb

Drodzy forumowicze, 
od czego zależy dobór szerokości taśmy kalenicowej? Bo nie bardzo mogę znaleźć jakieś informacje. Od kąta nachylenia dachu? Czy 300 mm wystarczy na 16*? W jaki sposób zapobiegawczo kontrolować czy taśma kalenicowa spełnia swoje zadanie mając rozcięcie w kalenicy i daszek z papy? Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## kthxb

> Drodzy forumowicze, 
> od czego zależy dobór szerokości taśmy kalenicowej? Bo nie bardzo mogę znaleźć jakieś informacje. Od kąta nachylenia dachu? Czy 300 mm wystarczy na 16*? W jaki sposób zapobiegawczo kontrolować czy taśma kalenicowa spełnia swoje zadanie mając rozcięcie w kalenicy i daszek z papy? Z góry dziękuję.


Odpowiadam aby pomóc innym, bo i mnie została udzielona pomoc. Jak chodzi o taśmy kalenicowe to polecane są pełne np. aluminiowe, bez "szmaty" w środku. To co ważne i wyczytałem na forum, nie dawajcie taśmy z miedzią jeśli macie rynny stalowe czy inne obróbki stalowe, ze względu na różnicę potencjałów, co objawi się szybszym niszczeniem stalowych elementów. Proponuję się rozglądać wcześniej, bo od ręki to pewnie dostaniecie tylko ze szmatą, gdyż głównie takie miały na stanie składy do których dzwoniłem. Unikajcie też takich taśm z dużymi okrągłymi otworami, gdyż ktoś tutaj na forum narzekał, że mu przecieka. Jakby ktoś się zastanawiał nad potrzebną powierzchnią wentylacyjną to przy wylocie min. 50cm2/m. Co do szerokości to 300mm powinno wystarczyć na 16*, no ale finalnie to dekarz ocenia i montuje.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Pofałdowała się, bo nie można na pocyleniu układać papę termozgrzewalną dla dachów płaskich. Od spodu ma folie ochronną (bo termozgrzewalna, roztapia się ją palnikiem przy poprawnym układaniu), no to papa ślizga się jakby, 'wisi' na mocowaniach papiakami, do których może nie być przystosowana (bo termozgrzewalna, a ma mieć wskazania do mocowania mechanicznego). No to pofałduje się, bo wkładka poliestrowa się rozciąga (wydłużenie 40%)... Dali w zamian Ci najtańszą opcę która z pewnością nie rożciąga się (tkanina szklana jest mocna i  ma wydłużenie coś 2..5..8%), ale pęka poniżej 0 stopni...


Jakiś produkt z tym wskazaniem mocowania mechanicznego możesz wskazać?

----------


## Di.

> Sama taśma pod gąsiory nie wystarczy. Otwór w kalenicy powinien być przesłonięty folią lub papą po 20 cm na stronę. To przekrycie powinno być montowane w połowie grubości kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju, kontrłate Pan nacina i pape wsuwa w szczeline czy sklada z dwóch cieńszych kawałków ?

----------


## Di.

> dlaczego  taki problem  ? jakby dachy wymyślono wczoraj !  nie macie  fachowców co wam doradzą ?  albo im nie wierzycie .


Jesli powiem ci, ze co fachowca spotykam to dochodze do wniosku, ze zrezygnowal ostatnio z pracy na kasie w biedronce i zalozyl firme budowlana, bo dobry pieniadz?
"Fachowcy" niezaleznie od ceny robia jak chca i jak im szybciej i wygodniej - niekoniecznie tak, zeby bylo dobrze... jak inwestor nie wie jak ma byc to jest brzydko mowiac w d...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Panie Andrzeju, kontrłate Pan nacina i pape wsuwa w szczeline czy sklada z dwóch cieńszych kawałków ?


Nacinanie kontrłaty nie wchodzi w grę. Dwa paski sklejki wodoodpornej lub płyty OSB np. gdy kontrłata ma grubość 25 mm to OSB  2 x po 12 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

U mnie dach deskowany + papa. Co prawda najdłuższa krokiew  ma mniej niż 4m, ale nie ma wlotu powietrza od okapu. Czy w takim wypadku też trzeba stosować kratki wentylacyjne w deskowaniu? Wg mnie tak, ale wolę się upewnić. Pod deskowaniem nie będzie wełny, ani inne izolacji. Ta będzie leżeć na stropie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro nie ma szczeliny wentylacyjnej to nie ma potrzeby stosowania wlotów ale kilka sztuk można zamontować zamontować. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Będzie rozcięcie w kalenicy, tak jak wielokrotnie Pan opisywał. Podchodzę więc do tego, że skoro jest wylot, to powinien być i wlot, aby zachodziła wentylacja deskowania. Pytanie czy między każdą krokwią? Bo te mają 3-4m długości i wychodziło by mi jakieś 50 takich wlotów.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro połacie dachu nie są ocieplone to jest duża kubatura gdzie powietrze może się mieszać. Przez szczelinę wentylacyjną w kalenicy powietrze wleci i wyleci. 4 wloty powietrza w zupełności wystarczą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Tak, jest to strych. Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Pytajnick

Kolejna zagwozdka w temacie pełnego deskowania wiązarów - dostałem dziś ofertę i zdziwiła mnie ilość desek o ponad 100m2 większa niż powierzchnia dachu.
Powód - deskowanie naprzemienne, zalecane.
Nie wiem jak to dokładnie wygląda (*) ale czy przy takiej  metodzie aż tyle jest odpadów?
(*) przy foliach piszą że to montaż od lewej do prawej i prawej do lewej

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Deskowanie na mijankę nie powoduje zwiększenia ilości odpadów. Gdyby Twój dach miał 1000 m2 to może te 100 m2 byłoby do przyjęcia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

Odpuszczam deskowanie, nawet te zwykłe, nie na ową mijankę - bo cenowo mam zbliżone do płyt OSB 18mm.
O spinkach H wiem, pozostał dylemat jakie wkręty czy gwoździe. Coś szczególnego, na co zwrócić uwagę w tym temacie Panowie polecacie ?
Na OSB wytypowałem trzy papy podkładowe W..r super typ T S40, N....er Premium S40 lub S29. Zwracałem uwagę na sposób mocowania (gwoździe/palnik) i giętkość (-20stC) Dachówki będą w max 2-3mce na dachu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wystarczy płyta OSB grubości 12 mm.  Papa mocowana tylko w miejscach krokwi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Wystarczy płyta OSB grubości 12 mm.  Papa mocowana tylko w miejscach krokwi. Pozdrawiam.


Gdzieś tu wyczytałem, że warto też mocować gwoździami pod zakładką poziomą i dlatego szukałem papy z opcją mocowania mechanicznego. Przy moim kącie nachylenia dachu 22st  raczej niekonieczne ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Montuję po jednym gwoździu na każdej krokwi i zaraz po rozwinięciu montuje kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## martingg

> Wystarczy płyta OSB grubości 12 mm.  Papa mocowana tylko w miejscach krokwi. Pozdrawiam.


Lepiej dać płytę mfp czy deski?

----------


## mariober

https://drewnamoc.blogspot.com/2019/...nie-dachu.html

zapraszam do czytania, deskować czy nie ? artykuł pomoże! :yes:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Lepiej dać płytę mfp czy deski?


Deski. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kthxb

Witam, pytanie dotyczy wentylacji w okapie.
Mam pełne deskowanie, rozcięcie w kalenicy, szczelina nad murłatą. Niedługo będę mieć montowaną podbitkę, rozważam drewnianą.

#1. Wyczytałem, że wymagane jest 200cm^2 wlotu powietrza na 1mb okapu. Czy ma znaczenie jak mocowana jest podbitka? Tutaj (fot. 10) niby napisali, że jak jest równolegle do ziemi, to wentylacja może być rzadziej, ale jakoś temu nie ufam, tym bardziej, że na zdjęciu obok nie ma papy i deskowania tylko jakaś membrana czy folia.
https://receptynadom.pl/przestrzen-m...wentylowana/2/

#2 Okapu nad domem mam 10,8m a nad garażem ok. 7,1m. Czy faktycznie potrzebuję, aż 11 z jednej i 11 z drugiej kratek min. fi 150 (177cm^2)? Przy garażu 7 z jednej i 7 z drugiej?

#3 Rozumiem, że ta wentylacja tylko przy dole (żółte koła), przy skosach już się nie daje (zielone koła)?



#4 Są jakieś w miarę tanie/trwałe/estetyczne sposoby wykończenia tego? Kratki z nierdzewki to by mnie wyszły kilka tysięcy. Wystarczą takie plastikowe?



Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ta wentylacja dotyczy tylko ocieplanych połaci dachu. Szczyty absolutnie nie. Taką szczelinę można wykonać przy desce okapowej lub przy ścianie bez potrzeby stosowania kratek. można również wprowadzić powietrze spod pokrycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dulin7

Witam. Deskuje dach z wiazarow i mam problem ze zbyt krotkimi deskami. Deski sa takiej dlugosci ze brakuje ich po ok 5 cm aby laczyc je na krokwiach, czy powaznym bledem bedzie polaczenie desek w polach miedzy wiazarami? Deski maja 2.8m a od wiazara do wiazara jest 95cm a wiec gdybym chcial laczyc na wiazarach to z kazdej deski prawie metr bylby do wyrzucenia. Druga sprawa to czarny nalot na deskach, w warunkach jakie mamy obecnie wg tartaku nie da sie uniknac zeby deski w sztaplu nie czernialy. Raz juz wymieniali mi deski wlasnie ze wzgledu ze duzo bylo takich poczernialych. Przywiezli drugi sztapel i byl w miare czysly ale po tygodniu widze ze w tym sztaplu deski tez czernieja pomimo rozlozenia ich na 3 mniejsze i przelozeniu przekladkami. Co zrobic z tymi deskami?czy mozna przybijac taki material na dach czy nie przejdzie to na drewno wiazarow i pp czasie nie oslabi konstrukcji? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sinica to wada estetyczna. Deski powinny być obustronni9e impregnowane. Możliwe jest wykorzystanie tych desek na poszycie krycia wstępnego ale trzeba je montować naprzemiennie i od spodu podłożyć deskę w miejscu łączeń. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dulin7

> Sinica to wada estetyczna. Deski powinny być obustronni9e impregnowane. Możliwe jest wykorzystanie tych desek na poszycie krycia wstępnego ale trzeba je montować naprzemiennie i od spodu podłożyć deskę w miejscu łączeń. Pozdrawiam.


Deski kupilem z tartaku jako impregnowane. Widzialem ze impregnuja je metoda zanurzeniowa. Czy w takim przypadku po impregnacji moze tez pojawic sie sinizna czy byla ona juz przed impregnacja? Chyba ze ten ich impregnat to sama woda .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na mokrych deskach sinizna może pojawić przed jak i po impregnowaniu. Jest ona skutkiem zaparzenia desek przy dużych temperaturach powietrza. Nie jest to wada konstrukcyjna drewna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dulin7

> Na mokrych deskach sinizna może pojawić przed jak i po impregnowaniu. Jest ona skutkiem zaparzenia desek przy dużych temperaturach powietrza. Nie jest to wada konstrukcyjna drewna. Pozdrawiam.


Czy w takim przypadku warto jeszcze raz zaimpregnowac deski po przybiciu na dach czy od razu na to papa?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie wiem jaki środkiem były impregnowane deski? Tartak powinien dać certyfikat na impregnację. Można zakrywać ale jeżeli pogoda pozwoli zostawiłbym je nieprzykryte na 2~3 dni aby się owiały. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dulin7

Postaram sie dowiedziec czym oni tam impregnuja.
W tartaku powiedzieli ze impregnuja kuprafung p

----------


## Dulin7

Co Pan uwaza o tym ze impregnowane kuprafungiem?doczytalem ze poleca Pan ten srodek a wiec powinno byc ok. 
A co do deskowania to mam jeszcze pytanie jak ogarnac wentylacje przy bezokapowym budynku?ktoredy wpuscic powietrze pod deski? Dodam ze budynek to parterowka z nieuzytkowym poddaszem co najwyzej strych,izolacja termiczna w stropie. Ja widzialem to tak ze na gorze otwarta kalenica a u dolu szczelina miedzy styropianem a deskami. Czy to dobry sposob?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kuprafung to bardzo dobry środek. Zapobiega rozwojowi pleśni. 
Otwarcie kalenicy to bardzo dobry pomysł. W przypadku izolacji cieplnej wykonanej na stropie wystarczy ograniczona ilość otworów doprowadzających powietrze.  Można wykonać nawiew z pod pokrycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dulin7

Ok a wiec deski powinny byc dobrze zabezpieczone. Na wszelki wypadek odkupilem 2 litry koncentratu i rozrobilem z woda i psikam na miejsca po korze oraz ciecia . W jaki sposob wpuscic powietrze spod pokrycia pod deski?wiercic otwory?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Są specjalne kratki wentylacyjne, połaciowe. Dużo pisałem na Forum na ten temat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kthxb

Witam, chciałem zapytać jaki wymiar oczka na siatce przeciw owadom (zabezpieczenie szczeliny w okapie) będzie odpowiedni. Mam do wyboru w zasadzie co 0,1mm(0,9/1,0/1,2/1,4/1,5/1,6/1,8/2,0) i grubość drutu też co 0,1 mm(0,2/0,3/0,4/0,5). Nie chciałbym utrudniać wentylacji, ale też nie chciałbym żeby coś właziło. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może być oczko 2x2 mm,  drut 0,2~0,3 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dulin7

Sprawa sie pokomplikowala bo zanim przyszla papa to przyszly deszcze i wszystko jest teraz mokre wiazary deski itd. Co robic? Czekac az bedzie dobra pogoda i przeschnie czy walic pape na to co jest aby nie dopuscic do dalszego namakania wiazarow? Co bedzie mniejszym zlem kladzenie papy na to co teraz mam czy narazanie wiazarow na deszcze przy czekaniu na lepsza pogode?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To namoknięcie powierzchniowe. Wystarczy jeden dzień aby poszycie z wierzchu się owiało. Bić papę reszta szybko wyschnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dulin7

Apropo papy. Bylem zdecydowany na tradycyjna w400 ale na skladzie zaproponowali zamiennik pape technonocol mida roof fix twierdzac ze jest o wiele lepsza od typowej w400. Tylko czy to nadal jeszcze papa czy juz bardziej membranopapa. Wiem ze najlepszy wybor to termozgrzewalna podkladowa jednak troche drogo wychodzi i wiem ze polecana jest tez w400 a tu na skladzie zaproponowali jezcze co innego. Twierdza ze w400 przy tej ich papie to szmelc i wogole juz jej nie zamawiaja.

----------


## kthxb

> Apropo papy. Bylem zdecydowany na tradycyjna w400 ale na skladzie zaproponowali zamiennik pape technonocol mida roof fix twierdzac ze jest o wiele lepsza od typowej w400. Tylko czy to nadal jeszcze papa czy juz bardziej membranopapa. Wiem ze najlepszy wybor to termozgrzewalna podkladowa jednak troche drogo wychodzi i wiem ze polecana jest tez w400 a tu na skladzie zaproponowali jezcze co innego. Twierdza ze w400 przy tej ich papie to szmelc i wogole juz jej nie zamawiaja.


Tyle ile się dowiedziałem od Pana Andrzeja, to lepsza na włókninie poliestrowej, czyli ta druga. Ta pierwsza na tekturze. Natomiast masz 1,5 mm grubości. Pan Andrzej pisał, że min. 3mm. Jak już kupiłeś i kładziesz, to myślę, że nie masz się co przejmować, bo 1,5 mm papy i tak pewnie będzie bardziej odporne na rozdarcia jak membrana no i zakładam, że zawsze to łatwiej uszczelnić jakąś masą niż rozdartą membranę. Kolejna sprawa, to fakt, że jest to papa podkładowa, więc krycie docelowe w ciągu kilku miesięcy musisz nałożyć. Jak możesz jeszcze zmienić, to dopłać do innej grubszej. Jak nie, to żyj z tym co masz  :Smile: 

P.S. Ale piszę to jako laik, który na pół garażu ma lekko pofałdowaną papę na osnowie poliestrowej, na drugiej połówce szklaną, bo dostawca podmienił tę pofałdowaną, na reklamację wykonawcy, a dla większości papa to papa. Pech, że łaty i kontrłaty już były nabite. Cieszę się chociaż, że wyczaiłem to po ciemku w zimie chodząc po dachu i nad domem mam tak jak chciałem. Całej nocy nie przespałem i szukałem na szybko tej z włókniną poliestrową, bo chcieli kłaść dalej. Jeszcze sprzedawcy oczywiście mówią, że lepsza szklana, bo bardziej wytrzymała, jak tu bardziej jest potrzebna rozciągliwość w ujemnych temperaturach. Małe piwo, że sprzedawcy nie mają wiedzy, gorzej, że doradzają innym. Dlatego im bliżej końca, tym bardziej gardzę sprzedawcami i wykonawcami. Teraz mam elewację i podbitkę, gościu mówi, że z jego doświadczenia nie potrzebny wlot przy okapie, bo na wełnie się raczej nic nie skropli. Nóż się w kieszeni otwiera. Na jedno kopyto pewnie robi, a 99% domów pewnie bez deskowania i membrana wysokoprzepuszczalna. "Panie, od 20 lat tak robię i nie ma problemów".

No... wyżaliłem się  :Smile:

----------


## kthxb

Od razu podpytam. Czy w takim garażu ogrzewanym, ocieplenie do jętek, mały stryszek nieogrzewany, rozcięcie w kalenicy i czapka z papy, trzeba robić wlot w okapie, czy ewentualna wilgoć zwentyluje się samą kalenicą? Tam gdzie wełna może się stykać z deskami zrobić i tak szczelinę 3 cm? Jak warto robić wszystko, to zrobię, ale może nie ma sensu generować dodatkowych kosztów?

Większa rozdzielczość:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YX...iImCP_TvnpzkqG

Jakość forum:

----------


## gredymin

Witam, proszę o poradę. Będę deskował dach przed zimą, deski przetarte były niestety dość niedawno - przełom lipiec/sierpień, były poskładane odrazu w sztaplach z przekładkami ale nie zostały przykryte żadnym zadaszeniem, dlatego też były narażone na opady i rosę. Obawiam się, że po wykonaniu teraz deskowania i mocowaniu papy deski będą dopiero dobrze wysychać i poniszczą tą papę. Dachówka będzie dopiero położona pewnie na wiosnę przyszłego roku, aby zabezpieczyć budynek na zimę myślałem aby po wykonaniu deskowania przykryć dach tymczasowo nie papą a plendekami/ banerami tak aby w jakiś sposób zabezpieczyć deski i wiązary przed opadami. W przyszłym roku jeszcze przed położeniem papy mógłbym ściągnąć plandekę podczas dobrej pogody i jeszcze dodatkowo dać chwilę czasu deskom obeschnąć w pełnym słońcu. 

Myślę racjonalnie czy jednak moje obawy o papę nie mają uzasadnienia?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A niby dlaczego deski maja poniszczyć papę? Kryjesz dach papą mocując każdy bryt tylko w górnej części (gwoździe będą zakryte następnym brytem). Mocujesz papę kontrłatami lub odpadami desek w miejscu krokwi. Kryjąc dach docelowo wymienisz na nowe kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bcgarage

Panie Andrzeju, a osb 18mm czym najlepiej mocować? Cały dach 140m2 będę osb 18mm z piurowpustem obijał (deski mam, ale różne grubości niestety) Nawiercać i wkręty np 50mm ocynk póżniej papa i kontrłaty? (kontrłaty na co bić? Dach z papą 5,2 musi do przyszłego roku wytrzymać, później wymiana kontrałat wymiana?)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja płyty OSB mocuje gwoździami 80 mm gwoździarką. Kontrłaty też mocuje się gwoździami minimum 75 mm . Można tych gwoździ nie dobijać wówczas łatwiej będzie można wymienić kontrłaty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bcgarage

Dziękuję bardzo za odp

----------


## gredymin

Proszę o poradę - mam wykonaną konstrukcję więźby z wiązarów 45mm, jak będę deskował i będzie wychodziło mi połączenie desek na wiązarze oparcie każdej z desek wychodzi koło 20mm. Wydaje mi się to mało, myślałem aby od spodu dodawać takie mniejsze kątowniki ciesielskie (np 50x50x30) na wzmocnienie/zwiększenie oparcia deski. Czy jednak jest jakiś inny lepszy pomysł?

----------


## Kamil30cm

Dobij deskę z boku po długości krokwi i z 45 zrobi Ci się 70

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

2 cm to wystarczające podparcie. Gwoździe trzeba bić trochę ze skosa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gredymin

Dziękuję za podpowiedzi, zacząłem pracę i zgadzam się te 2cm wystarcza i biję gwoździe ze skosa. 

Mam pytanie przed papowaniem, czy takie kładzenie papy na czterospadzie jest poprawne, że docinam papę na krawędzi każdej połaci i całość uszczelniam pasem papy kładzionym z góry na dół z zakładem na dwie strony połaci? Jak na przykładowym foto?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jedną stronę docinasz a drugą przekładasz i obcinasz 10 cm za krawędzią. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## monsus555

Witam

Pytanie dotyczy dachu z pełnym deskowaniem pokrytym papą, na to blachodachówką. Chodzi o wentylowanie przestrzeni pomiedzy krokwiami między wełną a deskowaniem.Miedzy krokwiami rozciągam sznurek 2-3 cm od desek w celu zapewnienia przestrzeni. I teraz docieplając ściany zew. jadę styropianem do desek. Z czego zrobić miniczerpnie między krokwiami w styropianie by zwentylować przestrzeń pod deskowaniem? Mam nadzieje ze dobrze to zobrazowałem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Elewację należy zakończyć 2~3 cm poniżej desek zapewniając wlot powietrza. W kalenicy deski i papa muszą być rozcięte po minimum 2~3 na stronę zapewniając wylot. Blaszany gąsior najlepiej posadowić na łacie kalenicowej (tak jak gąsiora ceramicznego). Pod gąsiorem powinna być taśma kalenicowa ( absolutnie nie uszczelki z gąbki). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## monsus555

> Elewację należy zakończyć 2~3 cm poniżej desek zapewniając wlot powietrza. W kalenicy deski i papa muszą być rozcięte po minimum 2~3 na stronę zapewniając wylot. Blaszany gąsior najlepiej posadowić na łacie kalenicowej (tak jak gąsiora ceramicznego). Pod gąsiorem powinna być taśma kalenicowa ( absolutnie nie uszczelki z gąbki). Pozdrawiam.


Docieplenie mam między krokwiami a potem przechodzi w jętkę, czy mogę to wentylować w szczytach nad jętkami zamiast w kalenicy (mam dach 2spadowy). Jeśli tak to jaką powierzchnię czynna w ścianach szczytowych przyjąć?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jaka jest długość budynku? Wentylacja przez otwory w ścianach szczytowych jest mało skuteczna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## monsus555

> Jaka jest długość budynku? Wentylacja przez otwory w ścianach szczytowych jest mało skuteczna. Pozdrawiam.


Długość to 10 m szer. 8 m, kąt połaci to 35 stopni.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Otwory w ścianach szczytowych minimum 2.500 cm2. i nie wiem czy będą skuteczne. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## monsus555

> Otwory w ścianach szczytowych minimum 2.500 cm2. i nie wiem czy będą skuteczne. Pozdrawiam.


Łogromne... czyli otwór o średnicy ponad 50 cm w każdym szczycie. Chyba lepiej rozważyć podziurawienie deskowania w kalenicy pod gąsiorem między wszystkimi krokwiami.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak otwór okrągły to średnica 57 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _vviktor_

A jak to jest z tymi papiakami. Ich długość powinna być taka aby wychodziły przez deski na drugą stronę, czy np dla deski 25 mm i papie powiedzmy 3mm można dać gwoździe papowe 20 mm?!

Takie wystające pod deskami "łepki" gwoździ nie są punktami w których skrapla się wilgoć i z nich kapie sobie prosto na  niezabezpieczoną (zwykle) wełnę?!

----------


## Gontowy

> A jak to jest z tymi papiakami. Ich długość powinna być taka aby wychodziły przez deski na drugą stronę, czy np dla deski 25 mm i papie powiedzmy 3mm można dać gwoździe papowe 20 mm?!
> 
> Takie wystające pod deskami "łepki" gwoździ nie są punktami w których skrapla się wilgoć i z nich kapie sobie prosto na  niezabezpieczoną (zwykle) wełnę?!


To raczej 'ogonki' papiaków, łebki zostały na górze... To jest po to, żeby poszycie drewniane nie 'wypychało' gwoździa.
Zasadniczo te ogonki są owiewane przez powietrze w szczelinie wentylacji, nie mają za dużo czasu żeby skoncentrować aż tyle wilgoci do skraplania się. Jakby nawet to 1-2 krople na godzinę na kilkaset cm2 jest do utrzymania oraz wysuszenia na wełnie z zasady hydrofobizowanej (każdy producent przeprowadza test zanurzający wełnę, przez 24 h wchłania kilka procent). Przeliczając na takie krople to bardziej jak ktoś chuchnie w kierunku sufitu  :Smile:

----------


## Qiuru

Witam
Apropo szczeliny wentylacyjnej na pełnym deskowaniu i papie, miedzy krokwiami mam rozciągnięte sznurki w odległości 2-3 cm od desek  tak żeby wełna nie dotykała desek, przerwa miedzy elewacja a deskowaniem tez jest. Kolega kiedyś mi podpowiedział ze teraz na deskowanie należny nabić laty i dać dodatkowa membranę tak zęby wełna nie naciagła wilgoci właśnie z tej szczeliny, w sumie to go wyśmiałem ale szukając trochę po internecie okazało sie ze miał racje tzn jedni to robią drudzy nie, co wy o tym sadzicie, wiem ze dać ta membranę nie zaszkodzi ale co jeśli wełna jest juz założona a nie uśmiecha mi sie jej wyciągać i dawać membranę zabezpieczająca. Co jesli faktycznie na wełnie będzie sie osadzać wilgoć

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Stosowanie folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej (bo tylko taką można) pod deskami nie ma żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia bo przecież przepuszcza parę wodna w obie strony. Bliższy byłby argument tak zwanego "wywiewania ciepła" z wełny mineralnej ale i on upada gdyż w szczelinie nie ma przepływów burzliwych a są przepływy laminarne i do tego dławione oporami przepływu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Qiuru

No podchodzę do tego tak ze wilgoć będzie z wysychających kozłów chociaz te maja juz kilka lat lub ewentualnie gdy dojdzie do takiej sytuacji a dojdzie napewno ze spadnie śnieg później się roztopi wilgoć pójdzie do góry wsiąknie w deskowanie krokwie w wełnę itd.... Przesadzam?  Myślałem ze folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalne od spodu przepuszczają wilgoć a od góry ja blokują. Dlaczego wiec na filmikach instruktażowych pokazują ze należny taka membranke nabić czy chodzi im tylko o zarobienie kasy?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A na tych filmikach mówią dlaczego? Przytaczają jakieś merytoryczne argumenty? Dzisiaj prawie każda firma produkuje folię i każda chce ją sprzedać. Natomiast żadna nie ponosi konsekwencji gdy folia zaczyna przeciekać. Wówczas najczęstszymi argumentami są: skończyła się gwarancja, wina dekarza albo wina dachówki. W najlepszym wypadku dają folię! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Qiuru

no właśnie nie mówią ale można wydedukować ze od zewnątrz zabezpiecza wełnę przed wilgocią z otoczenia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To bardzo zła dedukcja bo nie zabezpiecza :no: . A tak na marginesie co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "wilgoć"? H2O ma trzy stany skupienia: gazowy czyli para wodna (niewidoczny gaz), ciekły czyli woda i stały czyli lód. Nie tu pojęcia "wilgoć". Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna przepuszcza parę wodną w obie strony natomiast wody nie przepuszcza gdy jest nowa. Z upływem czasu folia ulega degradacji i z jej hydroizolacyjnością bywa różnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _vviktor_

Panowie a podpowiedzcie jeszcze jakiej długości wkręty ciesielskie dać do mocowania krokwi z murałatą. 
Krokwie 10x20cm (zamek max 5 cm). Murłata 14x14cm.  340? nie za długie?
Warto dawać jeszcze oprócz wkrętów jakieś kątowniki? Projekt milczy w tej kwestii, a kierownik budowy niezbyt chętny do tak szczegółowych konsultacji (chyba za sławo opłacany).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Niestety wiedza wielu kierowników nie sięga konstrukcji drewnianych. Kątowniki czy inne złącza ciesielskie nie są potrzebne. Kiedyś wystarczył tylko jeden krokwiak. W Twoim przypadku w krokwi 15 cm w murłacie 13~15 cm (przekątna 19,8 cm) czyli łącznie 28~30 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BooM80

Szybkie pytanie dotyczące zabezpieczenia przed owadami szczeliny wentylacyjnej w podbitce drewnianej. Mam dach dwuspadowy, pełne deskowanie, szczeliny wentylacyjne pomiędzy wełną, a deskowaniem oraz w kalenicy itp. itd....wszystko jak Pan Andrzej przykazał  :yes:  Podbitka będzie przykręcona bezpośrednio do krokwi, planuję zostawić 2-3 cm szczelinę wentylacyjną na styku podbitki i elewacji. Czy taka polipropylenowa kratka okapowa w rolce jak na załączonym zdjęciu przykręcona do krokwi i częściowo dociśnięta przez podbitkę będzie odpowiednim zabezpieczeniem ? Czy nie jest ona np. za "miękka" i czy nie będzie się skręcać/podwijać pomiędzy krokwiami (krokwie co 90 cm) albo czy oczko nie jest za duże ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ta taśma zabezpiecza przed ptakami. Może się wichrować, ale na szczelinie 2~3 cm nie powinno być widoczne. Dla pewności lepiej zastosować taś szerokości 8 cm.  Lepsza byłaby siatka metalowa o oczkach maksymalnie 3x3 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BooM80

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Wiem, że lepsza byłaby siatka metalowa, ale nie udało mi się znaleźć jakieś sensownej. Są np. siatki aluminiowe w rolkach o małym oczku (taką zastosowałem do zabezpieczenia szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy deskowaniem, a styropianem na elewacji), ale taką siatkę ciężko przyciąć na wymiar, bo jest bardzo miękka i wykrzywia się we wszystkie strony. Możesz polecić jakąś konkretną siatkę lub producenta ?

----------


## _vviktor_

Wybór siatki i mnie będzie czekał chętnie się dowiem co warto zastosować. 
A przy okazji spytam jeszcze o mocowanie jętek do krokwi. 2x 12mm ale co? Zwykły pręt gwintowany? Czy może lepiej jakieś śruby M12x130 8.8 ?
Czy krokwie  do płatwi się przybija/przykręca jak do murłaty czy nie ma sensu?

----------


## Mongo2001

Hej.
Zawsze pełne deskowanie wiązałem z papą jako wstępne krycie. Teraz kiedy chcemy zabrać się za nasz dach wykonawca radzi żeby na deski dać membranę.
Pokazał też próbkę w hurtowni jak byliśmy . Mieli tam dwa plastikowe naczynia załączone ze sobą i między nimi membrana. W jednym była woda, w drugim ręczna pompka. Można było zobaczyć działanie membrany, tzn nie puszczała wody, a pompując od dołu powietrze przechodziło bez problemu przez materiał.
Twierdził, że deski zawsze są nasiąkniete impregnatem i pod pap.ą to nie oddycha (to chyba ma sens). 
Co myślicie o nowych membranach ? Dawać na deski? Materiał wydaje się być solidny.
Co myślicie?
pozdr

----------


## _vviktor_

A kto powie jak powinno wyglądać ocieplenie na ścianie szczytowej pod papą na deskowaniu.

Przy ociepleniu poddasza zostawia się 3 cm szczelinę pomiędzy deskami a wełną ułożoną pomiędzy krokwiami (o ile dobrze wyczytałem).
A czy taka szczelina potrzebna jest też pod deskami a nad ścianą szczytową?!



I kolejne pytanie ode mnie do was:

Jest sobie garaż z dachem dwuspadowym przystawiony do budynku mieszkalnego również z dachem dwuspadowym. 
Jedna ze ścian szczytowych garażu to jednocześnie kawałek większej ściany szczytowej domu. Inaczej mówiąc jedna z krawędzi dachu będzie się stykała z ocieploną ścianą. Pytanie brzmi tak:
Czy papa na deskach powinna dochodzić do ściany murowanej, a ocieplenie tej ściany powinno jakby opierać się na papie, czy może lepiej deskowanie z papą dać tylko do ocieplenia, które to biegło by sobie na ścianie zarówno nad połacią jak i pod.

----------


## Kamil30cm

Ściana szczytowa powinna być docieplona od góry styropianem minimum 8cm. Jeśli chodzi o docieplenie szczytu na garażu to najpierw papa wywinięta na mur następnie  z góry styropian a od dołu wełna. Argumentem jest to jeśli obróbka puści np kaplistwa to woda nie przedostanie się pod dach tylko wyleci okapem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Twierdził, że deski zawsze są nasiąkniete impregnatem i pod pap.ą to nie oddycha (to chyba ma sens).


Jak dekarz ne potrafi poprawnie zwentylować dachu to będzie proponował szmatę. Jak folia to poco deski? Jak deski to papa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## nowa7

Bo im się nie chce robić z papą. Własnie będe kryć dach  i też widzę ten opór u dekarzy. U dekarzy a nie ludzi z łapanki. W końcu znalazłam firmę która się wspecjalizuje w kładzeniu pap. U nich nie ma problemu, wszyscy inni chcieli kłaść membrane.

----------


## _vviktor_

Czy papa Icopal Baza PYE PV 250 S 4,0 Szybki Profil SBS będzie się nadawała na deskowanie?

Jest dość gruba (4mm) i moi "doradcy" straszą mnie że może spływać pod wpływem letnich temperatur panujących na dachu.

----------


## agb

Mam dokładnie taką u siebie i nic nie spłynęło przez rok czasu. Wręcz przeciwnie, "przygrzała" się do desek. Jak kupowałem, to akurat była promocja na ICOPAL TOP PYE PV250 S5,2 S 5 m2 i była niemal w tej samej cenie. I była jeszcze lepsza.

----------


## Gontowy

> Czy papa Icopal Baza PYE PV 250 S 4,0 Szybki Profil SBS będzie się nadawała na deskowanie?
> 
> Jest dość gruba (4mm) i moi "doradcy" straszą mnie że może spływać pod wpływem letnich temperatur panujących na dachu.


Jest w każdym temacie takie coś jak 'dużo dobrego robi się źle'?!
Zarąbista papa termozgrzewalna podkładowa.
Ale jak Panu układać papę bez zgrzewania, to 'dodatek' grubości uwzględniony producentem na zgrzewanie jest zbędny, za który Pan przepłaci własnym groszem. Plus 'zgrzewalna' spodnia strona zabezpieczona folią termotopliwą ślizga się na deskowaniu, jest niewygodna w układaniu.
Dobry wybór to są membrany bitumiczne oraz papy specjalne na warstwę pod dachówki: 1-2, nawet 3 mm grube, szorstki spód pozwala na wygodne układanie (dlatego membrany są wygodne wykonawcom  :wink:

----------


## Gontowy

> Mam dokładnie taką u siebie i nic nie spłynęło przez rok czasu. Wręcz przeciwnie, "przygrzała" się do desek. Jak kupowałem, to akurat była promocja na ICOPAL TOP PYE PV250 S5,2 S 5 m2 i była niemal w tej samej cenie. I była jeszcze lepsza.


A jak wylać 2,5 m betonu na dachu to jeszcze jak spadnie bomba to da rady!!!  :big lol:

----------


## agb

Wolnoć Tomku w twoim domku...

----------


## gredymin

Mam pytanie odnośnie pełnego deskowania i papy --- czy stosujecie jakieś patenty przy układaniu kontrłat na tego typu wstępnym kryciu. Chodzi mi o to, że zakłady z papy górują i pewnie będą powodować miejscami szczeliny pod kontrłatą i jej pofalowanie. Frezować część kontrłaty w miejscu w którym jest zakład, stosować jakieś uszczelniacze? Na zimę przymocowałem częściami kontrłat miejscami papę i widzę właśnie słabe jej doleganie do papy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak nie widać przecieków to nic złego się nie dzieje. Można taką szczelinę wypełnić bitumicznym uszczelniaczem dekarskim. W przypadku gdyby łata trafiała akurat na łączenie  pap w razie potrzeby należy podebrać kontrłatę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## josephik

Witam
Mam zrobione pełne deskowanie. Membrana na krokwiach, na to kontrłata 4cm wys., na to deskowanie z papą.
Prześwit 4cm pod deskowaniem. Kliknij aby powiększyć.


Szczelina kalenicowa.

Szczelina zakryta


Pan Andrzej pisał że ten daszek z membrany może być umieszczony pod kontrłatą. Montaż w połowie kontrłaty trochę skomplikowany więc jest opcja pod. Czy to może tak być?
Wydaje mi się że tak i niby wszystko ok. Ale coś mnie tknęło i zajrzałem pod ten daszek a tam majster wstawił po całej długości "łatę". Domyślam się że po to aby miał do czego dobić te małe kawałki kontrłat ale to blokuje całą szczelinę i jest jak rozumiem do poprawki ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie źle!  Źle z dwóch powodów: 
- praktycznie zaślepiona szczelina wylotowa,
- drugi to przesłonięcie kalenicy.
W kalenicy musi być możliwy wylot powietrza zarówno z z przestrzeni wentylującej warstwę izolacji cieplne jak i z przestrzeni wentylującej pokrycie. Zatem przekrycie kalenicy musi być zamontowane w połowie grubości kontrłaty! Musi być tak dlatego, że folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna przepuszcza parę wodną ale nie przepuszcza powietrza.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

> Zdecydowanie źle!  Źle z dwóch powodów: 
> - praktycznie zaślepiona szczelina wylotowa,
> - drugi to przesłonięcie kalenicy.
> W kalenicy musi być możliwy wylot powietrza zarówno z z przestrzeni wentylującej warstwę izolacji cieplne jak i z przestrzeni wentylującej pokrycie. Zatem przekrycie kalenicy musi być zamontowane w połowie grubości kontrłaty! Musi być tak dlatego, że folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna przepuszcza parę wodną ale nie przepuszcza powietrza.
> Pozdrawiam.


Zgadza się. A jak zamarźnie to nic nie przepuści

----------


## josephik

Dziękuję Panowie
Spodziewałem się takiej odpowiedzi jak tylko to zobaczyłem.
Z tego co czytałem wcześniej posty Pana Andrzeja to najlepszym sposobem na montaż tej czapki w połowie grubości kontrłaty jest zakup płyty OSB 12mm.
Czy pocięcie jej na takie krótkie i wąskie (na szerokość kontrłaty) odcinki nie spowoduje że się "rozlezą" podczas przybijania?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja stosuję w tym miejscu paski grubości 12 mm, szerokości 5 cm i długości 20 cm ze sklejki wodoodpornej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacogi

> Ściana szczytowa powinna być docieplona od góry styropianem minimum 8cm. Jeśli chodzi o docieplenie szczytu na garażu to najpierw papa wywinięta na mur następnie  z góry styropian a od dołu wełna. Argumentem jest to jeśli obróbka puści np kaplistwa to woda nie przedostanie się pod dach tylko wyleci okapem.


Pytanie brzmi - czy ten min 8 cm styropian może przylegać do deskowania, czy też tam ma być szczelina? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Może dotykać do desek. To wąski pasek a do tego styropian nie przepuszcza pary wodnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jacogi

Razem z ociepleniem ściany to 40 cm szerokości...ale OK, dam do deskowania :smile: Pozdrawiam

----------


## NicramPr

Witam,

Mam budynek gospodarczy do skończenia. Dach robię we własnym zakresie, bo pieniążki się kończą. Wg projektu na deskowaniu 2 warstwy papy, ale docelowo planuję zakończyć blachą trapezową.

1. Jaką papą pokryć deski, żeby papa wytrzymała deszcze, przez zimę i nadawała się do pokrycia blachą? Ile warstw?




Dach jak na zdjęciach. 10 stopni.
I za jednym postem pytanie:
2. Rozumiem że mocowanie papy podkładowej powinno być mechaniczne gwoździami pod zakładami, ale jak mocować przy okapie? Gwoździem? Powstanie dziura.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Papa wierzchniego krycia termozgrzewalna. Połączenia zgrzać. Należy wyłożyć papę na czoło wiązara. przy wykonywaniu krycia docelowego obciąć nadmiar papy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gryziciel

witam, mam w projekcie z uwagi na bliskość zabudowy sąsiada obowiązek zabezpieczyć więźbę do nie rozprzestrzeniającej ognia (NRO). Cześć więźby (jętki, slupy zadaszeń tarasów) będzie widoczna wewnątrz domu i/lub może mieć kontakt z człowiekiem. Więźba KVH i deskowanie z desek suszonych. 

Doczytałem w wątku, ze polecany impregnat przeciw szkodnikom i grzybom to kuprafung. Ale nie ma on funkcji przeciwogniowej. Czy można prosić o rekomendacje jakiegoś impregnatu z funkcja zabezpieczenia do NRO? najlepiej bezbarwnego i nadającego się do wewnątrz i na kontakt z człowiekiem?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Środek solny Fobos. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ololek

Jeżeli są widoczne papiaki które mocują papę podkładową do płyt mfp to powinny one być pod kontrłatami zakryte taśmą uszczelniającą?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Teoretycznie tak. Rodzą się natomiast następujące pytania:
- dlaczego jest tak dużo tych papiaków?
- dlaczego tylko pod kontrłatami?
- dlaczego są one widoczne pod kontrłatami skoro kontrłaty powinny być montowane nad krokwiami?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ololek

> Teoretycznie tak. Rodzą się natomiast następujące pytania:
> - dlaczego jest tak dużo tych papiaków?
> - dlaczego tylko pod kontrłatami?
> - dlaczego są one widoczne pod kontrłatami skoro kontrłaty powinny być montowane nad krokwiami?
> Pozdrawiam.


Trochę pokręciłem z lokalizacją kontrłat. Oczywiście będą one nad krokwiami.
Niestety 10cm "pasek" się kiepsko wulkanizował podczas krycia także trzeba było przybić zakłady papiakami by wiatr nie zerwał papy z zakładów. Także papiaki są na zakładach które wypadają co 90cm. Krokwie i kontrłąty na nich będą szerzej. W przyszłości nie uda mi się zatem przykryć papiaków kontrłatami.
Po środku pasów papy nie dawano papiaków aby nie dziurawić dodatkowo papy. NIe wiem kiedy dostanę dachówkę bo się wszyscy rzucili na budowę domów. Postanowiłem zrobić  twarde poczycie z płyt MFP i na to papę podkłądową aby zabezpeczyć wiązary i mieć zabezpieczony dom do dalszych prac wewnątrz.

Nie wiem czy  papa podkładowa może się kiedyś rozszczelnić na zwulkanizowanych zakładach czy w miejscu bicia papiaków na zakładach pod dachówką?
Czy przed ułożeniem finalnym dachówki powinienem położyć na papę jakąś membranę? Czy zerwać papę i położyć membranę? A może posmarować papiaki i zakłądy jakimś  preparatem?

----------


## gryziciel

rozglądam się za materiałem na deskowanie (dach z okapem z widocznymi krokwiami i nadbitka) i u lokalnego renomowanego dostawcy mam wybór miedzy (obydwie opcje suszone, skandynawskie, P-W): 

- deska podłogową 28mm jedna strona gładka, druga fazowana pod katem 45stopni
- deska jak na podbitkę 20mm, jedna strona fazowana (zaokrąglana), druga z rowkami wzdłuż desek zapobiegającymi ich łódkowaniu

sprzedawca zachwala deskę podłogową - niby dach będzie, ze nic go nie ruszy, materiał klasy A, ale wiadomo więcej zarobi. Mówi, ze pod pape, ta podbitkowa z rowkami nie najlepsza. Chociaz przyznaje, ze przy podlogowej cieśla sie napoci przybijając ja. 

wykonawca (generalny od SSO, od dachu ma ale osobnego czlowieka) odwrotnie mowi, ze 20mm wystarczy, rowki nie przeszkadzaja pod pape, faza zaokraglona ladniejsza i nie ma co przeplacac.

prosze o opinie eksperta, co bedzie lepsze i przede wszystkim czy te 20mm z rowkami sie nadadza.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie 20 mm wystarczy. Nadbitka tylko do szerokości okapu dalej OSB grubość 12 mm.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agb

Panie Andrzeju, liczę na podpowiedź z Pana strony.

Budował będę dach jednospadowy kryty papą wierzchniego krycia. Bez rynny, itp. Samo deskowanie i papa. Zastanawiam się jak:
1. Najlepiej zamocować pierwszy i ostatni pas papy? Pasy pomiędzy zamontować planuję standardowo, tj. na gwoździami na górze i kolejny pas je przykrywa. Dach ma mieć kilka m2. Może przygrzać po prostu całą papę do desek? Deski suche, heblowane.
2. Czy robić samą papę wystającą za deski, czy do okoła zrobić jakąś mini obróbkę z blachy i może go niej przygrzać papę?

----------


## gryziciel

> Zdecydowanie 20 mm wystarczy. Nadbitka tylko do szerokości okapu dalej OSB grubość 12 mm.Pozdrawiam.


ok dzięki, a dla papowania, bicia lat i kontrlat taki uskok z 20mm na 12mm nie jest problemem? taki pomysl juz mialem, zeby dac nad domem rauspund - deski P-W bez fazy i niezbyt ladne, a nad okapami fazowana ciensza deska, ale wykonawca krecil nosem na ten uskok i laczenie materialow. 

o płytowaniu nie myślałem jako o pośledniejszej opcji. Napewno drożej, ale nie lepiej po całości te 20mm niż OSB? czy w takim przypadku (na pelne deskowanie nie tylko okap) 20mm jest już za cienkie? mam na dachu dwie połacie nad tarasami po 6x3m, to tam deski i tak bym dal po całości, bo spod deskowania ma być widoczny.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Część wykonawców idzie na łatwiznę i tyle. Widoczne części dachu nadbitka pozostała część dachu najtańszy ale dobry materiał. Różnice w grubości niweluje sie różna grubością kontrłat lub paskami sklejki wodoodpornej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Budował będę dach jednospadowy kryty papą wierzchniego krycia.


W przypadku gdy krycie docelowe ma być wykonane papą to jedna warstwa papy nie daje gwarancji szczelności. Na sztywnym poszyciu montuje się papę podkładową termozgrzewalną mocowaną mechanicznie (papiaki) i na nią przygrzewa się papę termozgrzewalną wierzchniego krycia. Osobnym tematem są obróbki szczytów, okapu i kalenicy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Happek

Też chcę wykonać dach z nadbitką, widziałem rozwiązanie gdzie przy zastosowaniu membrany krokwie w miejscu nadbitki były podcięte / podfrezowane przez co membrana dana na krokwie nie miała w miejscu przejścia na deski żadnego uskoku.

U mnie w grę wchodzi dom parterowy z dachem dwuspadowym kryty dachówką, ocieplenie na stropie chciałbym też zrobić szczyty drewniane, nie widzę sensu w murowaniu i ocieplaniu do tego zależy mi na takim efekcie wizualnym. 

Ciągle tylko bije sie z myślami czy deski i papa czy membrana...szczerze mówiąc podobało mi sie rozwiązanie które opisałem na początku ze względu na najmniejszy dla mnie nakład pracy ale czy będzie ono najlepszym rozwiązaniem dla mojego dachu? 

Do tego nie za bardzo wyobrażam sobie jak przy nadbitce estetycznie wykonać wloty powietrza do wentylacji połaci.

----------


## dedert

Może mi ktoś powiedzieć co to są za kliny przy desce czołowej? 



Czy przy deskowaniu i papier też to się stosuję?
Mam zamiar deskować i kłaść papę a za kilka lat dachówkę ceramiczną. 
Czy jaki deski czołowej mogę użyć taka szalunkową 25mm? Liczyłem dla mojego dachu koszt czołowej przy obecnych cenach to ok 1000zl. A szalunkowej mi zostało bardzo dużo. Albo zbić dwie i mieć wtedy 50mm tylko czy nie zgniją?
Jeśli chce mieć wyższe obicie okapu zamiast 20cm to czy wtedy też deska czołowa powinna być szerszą? Mówię o czymś takim:

----------


## Happek

Zobacz ile wyżej jest górna krawędź deski okapowej od krawędzi krokwi na której leży w tym przypadku prawdopodobnie docelowo membrana. 
Gdyby nie te kliny to byłaby burta dachu  :smile:  
Na YT sa filmiki z przygotowania dachu pod dachówkę wszystko tam wyjaśniono.

----------


## dedert

Nie za bardzo rozumiem ale może obejrzę film to się rozjaśni. Czy deskę czołową 32mm mogę zastąpić zbitymi do kupy deskami 25mm? Cena tak skoczyła do góry że za deski czołowe zapłacę ok 1000zl a szalunkowych desek mam pod dostatkiem. Nie zgnijw z czasem zbite razem? Jeśli tak to czy jętki można też tak zastąpić? Chociaż tu już wydaje mi się jest to konstrukcja przyjmująca znaczne siły.

----------


## henrykow

I jak potem taka deska/deski zbite  razem będą wyglądały? Tu nie chodzi o wytrzymałość tylko o estetykę.
Nie mów jeszcze że na jętki chcesz dać deski :big grin:  cz Ty w ogóle ten dom budujesz dla siebie?

----------


## Happek

Czego nie rozumiesz? Wyobraź sobie ze po membranie leżącej na krokwiach płynie woda, gdy nie ma klinów jak się ułoży membrana? Jak na burcie, więc duża część wody nie spłynie z dachu dopóki się nie przeleje nad deska, kliny likwidują to zjawisko. 

Deska okapowa w takim wypadku na ogół jest elementem widocznym więc szalunkowa odpada bo nie wygląda, jeśli ma być zakryta jakąś obróbka z blachy i dach ma mieć podbitkę to na logikę prawdopodobnie możesz dać cokolwiek bo i tak tego nie widać, najwyżej odpadnie kilka lat wcześniej niż zdrowa ładna zaimpregnowana deska, pytanie tylko czy walka z tym będzie warta tych pieniędzy rzekomo oszczędzonych to juz inna sprawa.

Nie jestem dekarzem, biorę to na prosty chłopski rozum.

----------


## dedert

Będzie papa przez kilka lat a deska będzie i tak zasłonięta papą. Później obróbka więc deski nie będzie widać

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie za bardzo rozumiem ale może obejrzę film to się rozjaśni.

----------


## Romanzz

Mam pytanie o lokalizacje folii paroprzepuszczalnej na dachu 40 st . Czy ma sens mocowanie jej na krokwiach przestających poza obrys budynku(dach dwuspadowy).
Czy należy ja doprowadzić ja do końca krokwi w okapie i kleić do blachy okapowej . Ma ona spełniać rolę wiatroizolacji i zderzaka dla wełny między krokwiami

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdy a folia spełnia funkcje krycia wstępnego to bezwzględnie musi dochodzić do okapu. Natomiast gdy ma ona być tylko barierą dla wełny to nie ma takiej potrzeby ale w takim przypadku zamiast tej folii można zastosować najtańszą siatkę do dociepleń. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Romanzz

Panie Andrzeju. Dziękuję za opdowiedź.Czy siatka spełni rolę wiatroizolacji przy dachu 2 spadowym 40st.
Jeżeli nie, to jak zakończyć MWK  w okapie. Prodcucent podaje klejenie do murów szczytowych nie podaje rozwiazań w okapie( przy scianie kolankowej)

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pojęcie wiatroizolacji na takim dachu nie występuje ponieważ przepływy powietrza w szczelinie wentylacyjnej są laminarne a nie burzliwe. Zachęcanie do stosowania wiatroizolacji to działanie lobby producentów folii, którzy za wszelką cenę chcą sprzedać produkt. Temat wiatroizolacji może występować w ścianach domów szkieletowych,w których elewacja jest wykonana deską na zakład. W przypadku zastosowania folii dachowej jako bariery dla warstwy izolacji cieplnej (wełny) jej zakończenie nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Izolacja cieplna dachu musi się połączyć z izolacją cieplną ściany zewnętrznej (zasada zachowania ciągłości izolacji). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam481

Mam pytanie. Dach bez okapów z rynnami ukrytymi w ociepleniu, wstępne krycie: membrana, krycie docelowe blacha na rąbek. Po przeczytaniu bardzo wielu wątków i wypowiedzi użytkowników zacząłem rozważać sztywne pokrycie OSB11mm + papa, taka konfiguracja stwarza jednak kilka problemów technicznych które nie zostały przewidziane na etapie zamówienia wiązarów. Ściany szczytowe są prefabrykowane i zlicowane z murem. Dach miał zostać wysunięty o grubość ocieplenia na łatach. Wiązary nie posiadają wysuwnic, jak zatem wysunąć OSB o te 25-28cm? A może zrobić deskowanie na równi ze ścianami szczytowymi i wysunąć się dachem dopiero na kryciu docelowym?  Nigdzie nie udało mi się znaleźć tematu, który poruszałby podobny problem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No normalnie. Wysuwasz OSB tyle ile potrzebujesz, na brzegu montujesz kontrłatę i przykręcasz do niej laty. Powstaje bardzo stabilny brzeg dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam481

Rozważałem taką konstrukcję, ale bałem się o to, że będzie zbyt chwiejna i wysunięta część na tak cienkim osb się ugnie pod ciężarem papy i śniegu, ale rzeczywiście, przykręcenie kontrłaty i usztywnienie tego łatami powinno ją znacząco wzmocnić. Dzięki wielkie!

----------


## seawolf83

Witam, 
Nie chce zakładać nowego tematu a mam tylko krótkie pytanie, może ktoś odpowie.
Czy papa podkładowa Mida Roof Fix nada się na pokrycie deskowania i pod dachówkę ceramiczna?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest cienka dlatego nadaj się pod gonty bitumiczne. pod dachówkę raczej grubość minimum 3 mm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## seawolf83

Uuu kiepsko, bo już kupiona  :smile: .
Przeszkoda jest tylko ta mała grubość? Powinna być grubsza bo dach z dachówka inaczej pracuje i papa doznaje większych obciążeń czy jak? Pytam z ciekawości. Co do tej wyżej to handlowiec i dekarz twierdzą ze spoko, taka stosują i jest ok, jak widać nie do końca :]. Zadzwonię w pn do doradcy producenta, zobaczymy co powie  :smile: . Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trzeba pomyśleć o doszczelnieniu kontrłat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MagnetoX

Witam,
Będę miał dach z wiązarów (montaż do wieńca) oraz pełne deskowanie. Dach kopertowy z prostą podbitką. Doczytałem już, żeby nie kłaść desek szczelnie. Chciałbym natomiast dopytać jak wykonać wentylację połaci dla dwóch wariantów dla dwóch wariantów.

1. Papa (na deskowaniu)
Jak dobrze rozumiem, na dolnym okapie montuję siatkę aby powietrze wpadało a następnie powinno wypadać przy kalenicy dlatego kalenica powinna być otwarta. Co zastosować pod gąsiory aby mieć pewność, że będzie właściwa wentylacja pomiędzy dołem okapu a kalenicą ? Taśmy , kołnierze ? Ponadto przy papie powinienem wentylować również przestrzeń pod deską czyli powietrze musiałbym wprowadzić pod podbitką i nie doklejać styropianu do deski tylko zostawić przestrzeń lub ew. najpierw nabić kontrłaty na to dopiero deski, znów kontrłaty i łaty.

2. Membrana (na deskowaniu)
W tym przypadku wystarczy tylko wentylacja od dolnego okapu do otwartej kalenicy (czyli wentylacja membrany pod dachówką) a np. deski od wewnątrz mogę ocieplić np. pianką PUR ?
Odnośnie membran to znalazłem produkt firmy ICOPAL Fel'X Szybka Bariera SBS. Czy to jest właściwa membrana czy jest coś lepszego ?

----------


## Przemo40

Dzień dobry.
Czytam i czytam i potrzebuje zebrać to wszystko w całość. 
Właśnie deskuję dach. Potem miała być membrana( już kupiona BRAAS universall±) i na to dachówka betonowa Braas celtycka. 
Zbieram informacje co i jak muszę zrobić w następnych etapach.Obecnie mam już chaos w głowie bo nim więcej czytam tym więcej jest zagadnień do wyjaśnienia i niejasności. 
O papie myślałem wcześniej ale namówi mnie na membranę.( Mam nadzieję, że będę mógł zwrócić bo kupiłem ją w zeszłym roku). Teraz okazuje się że nie jest taka fajna jak o niej mówią a powiedzą wszystko żeby tylko sprzedać. 
Wiele informacji jakie zebrałem od okolicznych ,,fachowców,, okazują się nie do końca prawdziwe albo poprawne z tym co tu przeczytałem. Np. deskowanie - leć do samej góry przekładki nie ważne. Łączenie tylko na krokwiach, broń boże łączenie pomiędzy krokwiami nawet z podkładką. 
Dachówki wentylacyjne i wentylacja połaci o tym to nikt nawet mi nie wspomniał. Jak mówili membrana załatwi sprawę z wilgocią he he.
Dlatego mam kilka pytań, które pomogą mi na prawidłową konstrukcję dachu i liczę ma jakieś wskazówki. 
1. Czy papa 3mm asfaltowa na osnowie z włókniny poliestrowej, modyfikowana SBS będzie ok jako jedyna warstwa pod dachówką?
2. Polać domu dł. 7,2 m czyli dachówki wentylacyjne najlepiej zastosować. Skoro mają być pomiędzy krokwiami to 15 szt. na stronę. Czy dobrze myślę?
W którym rzędzie powinny być( 4 od góry) ?
Co z zadaszeniem tarasu i zadaszeniem wejścia do budynku, w którym miejscu powinny być dachówki wentylacyjne?
3. Polać garażu 5,5 metra dachówki wentylacyjne nie są potrzebne.
4. Papę kleić na zakładach czy nie jest to wymagane?
Z góry dziękuję za pomocą.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> .
> 
> 1. Papa (na deskowaniu)
>   ... powinienem wentylować również przestrzeń pod deską czyli powietrze musiałbym wprowadzić pod podbitką i nie doklejać styropianu do deski tylko zostawić przestrzeń.


Tak. 
Pod gąsiorami należy zastosować dobrą taśmę kalenicową. Natomiast szczelinę wentylacyjną osłonić tak jak na załączonym zdjęciu z mojej realizacji.





> 2. Membrana (na deskowaniu)
>  ... a np. deski od wewnątrz mogę ocieplić np. pianką PUR ?
> Odnośnie membran to znalazłem produkt firmy ICOPAL Fel'X Szybka Bariera SBS. Czy to jest właściwa membrana?


To nie jest folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna, to jest folia bitumizowana. Dach musi być zatem wentylowany tak jak kryty papą!
Stosowanie izolacji natryskowej bezpośrednio na sztywne poszycie to niezbyt szczęśliwe rozwiązanie. Bez względu na rodzaj warstwy izolacji cielnej montowanej pomiędzy krokwiami powinna być drożna szczelina wentylacyjna pomiędzy sztywnym poszyciem pod krycie wstępne a izolacją cieplną.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... deskowanie - leć do samej góry przekładki nie ważne. Łączenie tylko na krokwiach, broń boże łączenie pomiędzy krokwiami nawet z podkładką.


W przypadku wykonania poszycia z desek ich łączenie powinno być na krokwiach. W przypadku zastosowania płyt OSB łączenie może być w dowolnym miejscu. W obu przypadkach kalenica musi być otwarta.




> 1. Czy papa 3mm asfaltowa na osnowie z włókniny poliestrowej, modyfikowana SBS będzie ok jako jedyna warstwa pod dachówką?
> 2. Polać domu dł. 7,2 m czyli dachówki wentylacyjne najlepiej zastosować. Skoro mają być pomiędzy krokwiami to 15 szt. na stronę. Czy dobrze myślę?
> W którym rzędzie powinny być( 4 od góry) ?
> Co z zadaszeniem tarasu i zadaszeniem wejścia do budynku, w którym miejscu powinny być dachówki wentylacyjne?
> 3. Polać garażu 5,5 metra dachówki wentylacyjne nie są potrzebne.
> 4. Papę kleić na zakładach czy nie jest to wymagane?


Ad. 1. Tak.
Ad. 2. Tak w czwartym rzędzie od kalenicy. Estetyka rozmieszczenia na połaci w gestii dekarza wg sugestii inwestora.
Ad. 3. Nie potrzebne.
Ad. 4. Połączenia prostopadłe do okapu i w koszu zgrzewać. Połączenia poziome na połaci o kącie pochylenia 30*< zgrzewać, przy kącie pochylenia >30* nie muszą być zgrzewane.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Przemo40

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Czy dachówki wentylacyjne dawać za zadaszeniem tarasu jako początek wentylacji w tym miejscu?

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Otóż okazało się że wykonawca nie do końca wykonał dach zgodnie z projektem. Teraz mają przyjechać i podnieść dach z jednej strony żeby wymienić murłatę na dłuższą, która wystawala poza obrys budynku i stanowiła podparcie dla kulawki tarasy. Obecnie kończy się na wieńcu. Dach jest zadedykowany. 
Czy taka operacja jest bezpieczna i na co zwrócić uwagę gdy będą to robić?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dachówki wentylacyjne wspomagają wentylację pokrycia wierzchniego. Pokrycie tarasu też musi być wentylowane, Pokrycie tarasu i dachu zasadniczego stanowi jedną całość. W przypadku gdy długość tej całości pokrycia nie przekracza 10 m nie ma takiej potrzeby ale oczywiście można je zastosować.
Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o tą drugą kwestię to trudna i odpowiedzialna operacja. Należy rozłączyć połacie dachu. Ta poprawnie zamontowana powinna pozostać na swoim miejscu. Jak to nie jest możliwe trzeba podnosić cały dach. Osoba koordynująca takie prace powinna mieć stosowną wiedzę i doświadczenie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Przemo40

Operacja podniesienia dachu i wymiany murłaty powiodła się i firma dała radę. Obyło się bez żadnych komplikacji. Mimo wszystko 3 tygodnie przestoju przez niedopatrzenie.

----------

